# bring on baby!! Welcome!!!



## annie00

okay ladies... im confused my temp shot up this morning im 10 dpo and i dont know what to think... DO yall have any idears? u can look at all my 12 months of charts if u wont.. plz give me some advice:thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

YAY Annie, your temps went up! That's great! Maybe YOU will be having the triphasic chart this month! KMFX for you - very positive that it's still staying high at 13dpo! Have you tested yet??


----------



## annie00

Thanks no I haven't tested btw I'm not 13 dpo I'm 10... I had a tri chart last month and in may both bfn so I'm not gonna hope on that.... But I would like to know if not pg then wat causes higher temps at 10dpo??


----------



## hopestruck

Oh, LOL. Yes, I see your chart now, I have NO idea what I was looking at before (and you think I would have clued in considering your thread is titled '10dpo). haha - I'm going to blame it on the pregnancy brain - hoping thats what it is! ;)

Well from what I have heard a spike anywhere from 7-12 dpo can be the result of your body adjusting its temps after implantation. It can also be just a peak in your temp, which happens around that time as well. But there's no way to know which one it is until you see your chart stay high for a couple more days. 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## bexxc

if it helps any, that's when my temp started to rise. here's my chart:
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## annie00

hope- 7 dpo i had a HORRIABLE head ache.. Which i never have them that bad.. had to put a cold rag on my head... ouchh.. couldnt even open my eyes.. 
9dpo- sneezed and i had a pulling senstation when i sneezed around my left overy.
9dpo till today- sore boobs they ache and sore when i push on them.. my nipples are a little sore when i squeeze them slightly.. but thats it... No CM.. 

Oh im tired i cant get out my tracks.. i DTD last night and i was tired during it i even said bay im tired.. he lol ... ooppss...

bexx- ur chart is awsome!! Congrats!!!! do u think i should test today are is it to early?


----------



## bexxc

as you can see, i tested at 9dpo...which i hadn't planned on doing--long silly story---and got a positive with 3rd morn. urine. i say go ahead and give it a try, but remember it's still early and a negative doesn't necessarily mean you're out...gl...keep us posted!


----------



## annie00

i just overlayed my chart to urs.. BXX it looks a lot alike!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/overlay.png


----------



## annie00

thank u bxx! im trying to hold my pee untill at least 3 so it has some color to it


----------



## bexxc

i had noticed that earlier too! fx'd for you. think you're going to test today? if you do, you may want to hold it for awhile (at least two hours) and not drink anything.


----------



## annie00

thats what im trying to do now.. hold it.. but i got to pee lmao heheh


----------



## hopestruck

WOW! Your charts do look soooo similar!

And Annie, your symptoms sound really promising. That's very close to what I have been experiencing. Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## annie00

i will keep yall posted dont worry... 

i forgot to mention this morning when i woke up my nose was runny and it is runny again right now... 

i havent peed since noon its 2 now.... how much longer do i need to hold it for?


----------



## bexxc

i've heard at least 2 hours so it might work now as long as you didn't drink a gallon of water or something lol.


----------



## hopestruck

I'd say hold it at least 2-4 hours from the time you had your last drink (you could pee in between that, but don't drink anything new during your "hold" time) - then just squeeze out whatever you can. Works for me :)


----------



## annie00

well i just tested.. i held for 2 hours but i drank a half cup of tea and my pee wasnt dark... 

Stark White.. oh well


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> well i just tested.. i held for 2 hours but i drank a half cup of tea and my pee wasnt dark...
> 
> Stark White.. oh well

You're not out yet. Hold on for another couple days and see what happens. I only got a pos on my CB on 10dpo (who knew clearblue would give an earlier result than FRER? I was surprised!). 

hugs :hugs:


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/7ee51370.jpg

BFN


----------



## bexxc

you're not out yet! still have fx'd for you!!!


----------



## annie00

thank u


----------



## hopestruck

Annie!!! I'm pretty sure I see a line on there!! Can you send another pic that is more "head on"? I'll see if I can tweak it...


----------



## hopestruck

NM I can do this one. We HAVE a line. Hang on. :D :D


----------



## bexxc

ooooooh! hurry!


----------



## annie00

what? prolly evap


----------



## bexxc

annie do you still have the test?


----------



## annie00

yea i do its right here


----------



## hopestruck

Def not an evap. I can see it's pink and it's exactly what my IC looked like today.

I can honestly see it without the color editing (!) but this does make it a little easier to see.

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/perhapsphd/7ee51370-1copy.jpg

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

can you see anything on it at all?


----------



## annie00

yes i can when u asked me if i still had my test i looked at it again!!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/32d57540.jpg


this is the pic i retook of it!


----------



## annie00

thank u ! i dont think its a congrats just yet!


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> yes i can when u asked me if i still had my test i looked at it again!!
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/32d57540.jpg
> 
> 
> this is the pic i retook of it!

Heck YEAH! That is a definite pos!! Congrats are absolutely in order!!! :happydance:

Is that a Wondfo? I swear, they are the best!


----------



## hopestruck

I'm soooooo excited for you - just sayin


----------



## bexxc

I SEE IT! eeeeek!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i can't wait to see your test tomorrow. i love wondfo...i got my first bfp on one. when you've been ttc 22 months you don't buy expensive tests unless you have a reason to!!! lol


----------



## ktnbb

Wow congratulations love!


----------



## annie00

im so in shock i just marked BFP on my chart!!!! i took a pic like on min ago.. bc the line is hard to see without having a light on it... 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/f4c7ce27.jpg


----------



## bexxc

hahaha...when i got mine i walked around the house for half an hour holding my test in my hand and telling it to shut up! lol


----------



## annie00

lmao!! thats just its not screaming BFP on the test!! i got to pee again .. another tesT?


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> hahaha...when i got mine i walked around the house for half an hour holding my test in my hand and telling it to shut up! lol

Haha, very cute!!


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> im so in shock i just marked BFP on my chart!!!! i took a pic like on min ago.. bc the line is hard to see without having a light on it...
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/f4c7ce27.jpg

Its only light now cuz its dried. but that was a definite pink line. :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

i retested.... i dont see anything on this one


----------



## bexxc

if it makes you feel good, take more tests. i took 8 that first day! :haha: after the first 4 wondfos i made dh drive me to the drugstore...because i was shaking so bad...and i bought every brand i could find in case i had a bad batch of tests. see...

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/th_IMGP0999.jpg

:wacko:


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/23117437.jpg


----------



## annie00

that helped alot.. but see how ur wondfo is clearly there.. mine isnt anymore.. i mean its still there but very light.. then my 2nd test i dont see anything


----------



## bexxc

how long has that test been sitting...i love wondfos but it takes them forever to 'develop'


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> i retested.... i dont see anything on this one

Prob cuz you just peed silly girl! ;)


----------



## annie00

This is my 1st test that everyone saw a line 45 mins later outside I see a line but noone eles does!! Must have been a evap https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/f2eb1a35.jpg


----------



## bexxc

don't worry!!! my 1st ones faded a lot after they dried. i think you've still got a great chance!


----------



## annie00

thanks girls


----------



## bexxc

do you think you'll try waiting and testing again tonight? or are you going to wait for tomorrow?


----------



## annie00

im gonna test with FMU with a FRER!! Wish me luck... i dont think it will be a good thing... i think it was a evap line


----------



## bexxc

fx'd for you...can't wait to see what tomorrow's test brings! gl! :hugs:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Stalking! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test! I saw a faint line in the first picture you posted before it even got tweaked.

GOOD LUCK keeping everything crossed for you! :dust: :dust:


----------



## annie00

stalk away cuddle bunny!!

my boobs are sore as hell tried to run at the gym and i just couldnt do it! so i walked.. they just ache... But to be honset dh doesnt see anything... and im starting to wonder myself.. i really think it was never there and it was a evap line.. i got two FRER and im gonna use one with FMU but i mean i honsetly dont feel pg. 
Dh says he can see where the line would go but nothing more... so yea but i tweaked the pic for him and he still says he sees where the line would go.. that we are not pg!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/32d57540-1.jpg


----------



## bexxc

i see your temp went up again today...have you tested yet?


----------



## bexxc

cuddlebunny- i've seen a bunch of central coast girls around here lately. i'm in south monterey county (greenfield). where are you?


----------



## annie00

hi i thought i updated this thread early this morning.. OMG im so sorry! i know yall must be dieing!! here is my FRER!! i see two lines do u ??

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/58db9c9c.jpg 5 min mark
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/7771d745.jpg1 min mark 


thats the same test... 

i also still looking at the test and can still see something.. But lance my dh cant see anything.. He is saying its Neg. so im bummed


----------



## bexxc

um!!!! i totally see two lines!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
so preggers!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bexxc

...and omg how can your dh not see that??? is he looking in the right place??? lol


----------



## annie00

Thanks so much but I can't get excited untill he sees it!!! I even pointed it out to him he said one line only dummie... He said I wanna see something so bad I'm imagining it :(. Whatever!! Can u see it on the top pic as well?


----------



## bexxc

i can see the top one even clearer...it looks like my first frer that i posted on page 5


----------



## hopestruck

I can see it in both pics! He needs to get his eyes checked ;)

Yippeee!


----------



## annie00

Maybe that is just a Evap line!! I just don't believe it!! It's hard!! When u got someone saying there is nothing there n ur not pg!!!! I'm gonna call it a evap line..

The top pic is 5 minute mark.. But on box it says results in 3 minutes and the bottom one is as soon as the 2 line turned colors...


----------



## bexxc

you're in serious denial, woman!:haha:
guess you'll just have to test again tomorrow


----------



## annie00

Yes I must be!!! Ughhh!!! Took us so long to get here.. Hard to believe!!!


----------



## annie00

Hope struck we got the same EDD!!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> you're in serious denial, woman!:haha:
> guess you'll just have to test again tomorrow

Agree with Bexxc! ;) 

We'll see how much of an 'evap' it is 2 days from now when the line is darker!! heheeh :haha:

And PS - that's exactly what mine looked like yesterday at 11dpo, remember? Today I got a nice positive on Clearblue!


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Hope struck we got the same EDD!!

Nov 26? Sweet! Due date buddies! And Beccx is just a few days ahead of us too. Would be awesome to have some ladies to go through this together with!


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all!! What did the test look like hours later?? I can still see the line Esp when I kinda turn it a bit!! How do I know it's not evap line?


----------



## annie00

Yes hopestruck it sure would be!! Where r y'all from I'm from Louisiana!! If I am we can exchange cell numbers and text as well..


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Thank y'all!! What did the test look like hours later?? I can still see the line Esp when I kinda turn it a bit!! How do I know it's not evap line?

The line gets clearer over time. As it says on the box, a positive result will last for 48 hours - so BELIEVE it! and FRERs *rarely* get evaps. I've NEVER had an evap with a FRER and I've tested negative on them a few times.


----------



## annie00

That's good to know.. Thank you.. Would u like to see the line now? Hours after?


----------



## hopestruck

Sure, why not, let's see it!

I live in BC, Canada. :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i wanna see it too


----------



## annie00

just tested with wondfo.. i see two lines!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/8190ed4e.jpg


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/a5aa2839.jpg

this is the test i took at 10 am this morning its now 4;30pm


----------



## hopestruck

looks good!


----------



## annie00

same wondfo test and i just wanted to show yall my line is def darker and thicker!!!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/5973a9a7.jpg


----------



## bexxc

i see two lines on all of them. YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

thanks im prolly driving yall crazy but i have noone eles i can talk to are ask ? to .. i dont know what i would do without yall!!

thanks so much


----------



## annie00

i think so to bexx!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hahah no worries!! I am sure it is HUUUUGE to see this after trying for so long. I'm so happy for you guys!!! Just try and relax from now :) That is really the hardest thing to do, or at least that's what I find...


----------



## bexxc

it must be a lucky time to be an ltttc-er!


----------



## annie00

im gonna try to relax. but im cramping and i keep telling myself its the utreause stretching thats all!!

must be very lucky


----------



## annie00

i think my test are actually getting darker what do yall think? as the day goes on?


----------



## bexxc

i think so too, hun. and a little cramping is normal. i've had some too...and a bit of a backache every now and then. i even had some brown spotting one day. after all that trying to ttc, my first reaction was to worry too! it's totally normal. we're just all a bunch of wack-a-doos!


----------



## annie00

yea... lol.. its crazy.... do i keep taking my folic acid untill i see the dr are do i stop that and start prenatal?


----------



## bexxc

i've been taking prenatals for almost more than two years. my doc told me to start taking them 3 months before ttc. i'm sure it's fine to start taking them now. it's not going to hurt anything.

can dh see that one???? or is he still suffering from temporary blindness? :haha:


----------



## annie00

no bexx he cant i sent him a text with the wondfo test and a note that says hi daddy!! he said there is only one line.. but he is def blind... he should be wearing glasses but isnt


----------



## bexxc

oi! i guess you'll just have to wait a few days until your lines get good and dark so he'll finally realize.


----------



## annie00

lol he finally sees it but said why isnt it as dark as the other line!! wow men!!! 

Now girl on FF is telling me its a evap!! wtf


----------



## bexxc

sheesh! whatever. a line is a line and that girl on ff doesn't know what she's talking about. if you go that many evaps on different brands of tests you are the unluckiest person in the world.


----------



## annie00

i agrfee 100%!!!! right on! 

thanks 
ill keep yall updated!


----------



## annie00

Update took a wondfo tonight pee look like lemon aid and I don't see anything :( 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/466f253c.jpg


----------



## annie00

I see a 2nd line but it's been longer than 5 mins.. Oh well bfn


----------



## bexxc

i think it's just really early yet for you. they're going to start showing up more consistently!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/e6ef3543.jpg

this showed up but after the 5 min mark,,


----------



## bexxc

i don't think anyone in the history of time has ever had that many evaps so consistently...i've pulled wondfos out of the trash blush:) hours later and they've been the same stupid stark white they were before.


----------



## annie00

ur so right.. if it was a evap it wouldnt show up on everyone i have... 

Dh lance is still being rude.. he said he doesnt see what im talkin about and im obessed with testing and im not allowed to test untill i miss my period.. WTH i started tearing up and left the room.. i dont know what his deal is


----------



## annie00

im so aggravated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

guys just don't understand how women feel when ttc :hugs:
i know they try, but deep down they just don't get it. i don't know how (especially in cases like ours when it's been a million cycles) they don't develop some sense of understanding. he's just being a butthole. mine does that too sometimes.


----------



## bexxc

i got really miffed at my dh (morgan) today because i had been home all day by myself writing a seven billion page research paper for my master's program and he didn't even ask how i was feeling or how my work was going when he got home. normally he's much better than that.
it's like the second we get pregnant they start getting the pms!!! :haha:


----------



## annie00

he is sayin im obsessed and mental! i dont understand.. why cant he just say he sees it and be happy with me... 

Can u see the line on the test i just posted?


----------



## annie00

i agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT maybe its our horomones that make us think this way! lol


----------



## bexxc

i see it and morgan can see it too. i made him look at it. 
when they say crap like that i just want to choke them and scream YES! I AM COMPLETELY F*&^ING OBSESSED AND YOU'RE JUST GOING TO F$#* DEAL WITH IT AND LIKE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Hahah yes!!!!!! LMFAO!!!! Well I just asked my mom if she can see it she said yes!!!!! I begged her not to say anything bc I wanna be able to tell everyone .. She said she won't.. Lance said ugh I still can't see it so I said what we all mental!! Lmao


----------



## bexxc

just mass hallucinations, i guess lol! maybe your dh just doesn't want to get his hopes up. guys don't deal with their emotions very well. :shrug: and they say we're the crazy ones!


----------



## annie00

I really think that is what's wrong bc he we been trying so long to get a baby and now that we r he doesn't want to get his heart broken!!!!!! But I don't know why he is brin so rude I told him I told mom he was like yea what's new they think they see something too... Ughh lmao


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry. i might have kicked mine in the balls if he had acted like that! just a defense mechanism maybe. once you have a darker line he'll come around. and he'd better apologize when he does!!!


----------



## annie00

yea hr better... plus he is sick so he feels like shit....and all i wanna do is cuddle with him... i just want to be able to talk to him and tell him my feelings nbut i cannt1


----------



## annie00

im gone to bed.. ill post bright n early with fmu with a wondfo!!!!

THanks


----------



## annie00

Update.. Couldn't sleep no longer it's 4:30am.. Went and peed and the line isn't getting no darker!! So I'm not pg!! I guess it was just a fluke..
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/61248b25.jpg


----------



## samanthax

Hey! 
May i stalk you! :flower: 
Im samantha.. And ive read 12 pages 

and CONGRATS! i can see a line on that picture! x


----------



## annie00

Hi n welcome but I don't think I'm pg.. My test r not getting any darker..


----------



## samanthax

how many dpo are you? x


----------



## annie00

12 today with a 14 lp


----------



## samanthax

try a digital test clear blue.. 

i think you are hun! dont get downful about it x


----------



## annie00

Thank u I will when my period is closer.... I just looked back at the test and it's been 2 hours n the line is still there and pink.. Do u think it could be evap? Starting to doubt myself!!!

FYI- my ear is throbbing its freaking kill me!!!! Started last night now I'm In so much pain!!! Prolly getting the flu


----------



## samanthax

Nope I think your doing well! just make sure your using first urine in the morning! try using clear blue! x


----------



## annie00

I only got 4 hours of sleep last night before I tested thinking about going back to bed for couple hours n retesting with umm 1/2 pee lol...


----------



## samanthax

go for it, before you go, can you check my temp? sorry... Just tell me what you think if i have a chance or not? x


----------



## annie00

Ur chart looks good.. Possiable ib dip... Fx for u sweetie!!!


----------



## samanthax

ib? x


----------



## hopestruck

LOL annie reeeelllaaaaaax. It takes a few days for your hormone levels to increase enough to notice a significant difference on an hpt. Also, the cheapies (wondfo and others) don't pick up the change in colour as much as a FRER. I posted some pics of my 13dpo test today. Interestingly, from 10dpo to 11dpo there was barely any change. But when I left it from 11 dpo to 13 dpo it got a lot darker. If I were you, I would stop freaking out and don't test again until 14dpo. Then you will have your answer. Any other tests that you do in the meantime are just fuelling doubts for you. KWIM?

hugs!! xx


----------



## hopestruck

samanthax said:


> ib? x

Samantha - implantation bleeding :)

I took a look at your chart too - I noticed that your temps are dropping below the coverline a a bit after ovulation. Does this happen every month?


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> LOL annie reeeelllaaaaaax. It takes a few days for your hormone levels to increase enough to notice a significant difference on an hpt. Also, the cheapies (wondfo and others) don't pick up the change in colour as much as a FRER. I posted some pics of my 13dpo test today. Interestingly, from 10dpo to 11dpo there was barely any change. But when I left it from 11 dpo to 13 dpo it got a lot darker. If I were you, I would stop freaking out and don't test again until 14dpo. Then you will have your answer. Any other tests that you do in the meantime are just fuelling doubts for you. KWIM?
> 
> hugs!! xx

hopestruck's right annie...my wondfos didn't really look darker until 4 or 5 days after my first positive. and they didn't look as dark as the control line until two or three days ago.


----------



## bexxc

...and :hi: samantha!


----------



## samanthax

hey! im not to sure tbh.. this is my first month temping... isit a good thing? 

I do have to get up diffrent times so its hard to temp at the same time x


----------



## bexxc

samanthax said:


> hey! im not to sure tbh.. this is my first month temping... isit a good thing?
> 
> I do have to get up diffrent times so its hard to temp at the same time x

typically your temp will/should stay above the coverline after o, but time inconsistencies can have a huge impact on some people's temps.


----------



## samanthax

but do i have that chance? :D x


----------



## bexxc

of course you do :hugs: it's nearly impossible to determine pregnancy just from your chart...especially in your first months of charting when you don't know your patterns yet.

you just might not be getting an accurate picture of what's really going on with your temps with the inconsistent waking times. it doesn't mean you won't conceive.


----------



## samanthax

thank you :hugs: 

and im really tearful. :| x


----------



## hopestruck

samanthax said:


> but do i have that chance? :D x

Agree with what Bexxc said. Typically, you want your temps to stay above the coverline in the luteal phase (with the exception of a possibly implantation dip around 6-10dpo). If it is caused by inconsistent waking time don't worry about it (but be sure to check off "Sleep deprived" in the symptoms box, or adjust the time you took your temp in FF to account for it). I recommend setting your alarm to take your BBT at a time you will always be asleep - I usually wake up between 7 and 8am, so for me that time was 6:30 am. I would take my temp and then go back to sleep. 

That being said, keep an eye out for temps that fluctuate below the coverline in continuing months, as it can sometimes signal a hormonal imbalance (ie low progesterone or other issues). Don't worry too much about it now though!

As for whether or not you have a chance, well, it's impossible to tell just from looking at your chart (without any intercourse data). As long as you are ovulating, and having sex, you have a chance!!!

Hope that helps :)
xx


----------



## samanthax

when i was ovuating.. i was doing everyday for a week! x


----------



## bexxc

samanthax said:


> thank you :hugs:
> 
> and im really tearful. :| x

:flower: i know the tww is really stressful, but try not to be sad! remember, your chart doesn't make you pregnant! like hopestruck said, it's the ovulating and the bd that get the job done...
that being said, i noticed that you noted ewcm and ferning on your chart today. you might want to take an opk just in case you didn't o after that first lh surge.


----------



## samanthax

don't have any OPK test.. but i hear that is a good thing? x


----------



## bexxc

i've heard it can be with the ewcm (my cm was just weird before i found out :haha:). i'm sure it works with ferning too...but i've never gone that route. i have heard of ladies though that have an lh surge, don't o, and then o a little later in their cycles.


----------



## annie00

Update this is my test after I slept awhile .. I really don't think I'm preggo now not get darker this sux.. 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/ac8e200f.jpg


----------



## bexxc

annie--- honest to goodness i'm gonna fly over there and smack you! lol. you're pregnant. a line is a line. PLEASE believe me!!! i freaked out over the same thing for days because my wondfos weren't getting any darker. it's just because they're cheaper. hold on. i'm going to take some pics for you....


----------



## hopestruck

Annie they are getting darker, I can see it. But listen to what we're saying! Just hold off on testing for a few days and do it at 14dpo.


----------



## samanthax

Anne - I can see a BFP! 

And yeah Hope so I did ovuate because i had the Ovuation pains x


----------



## bexxc

oh frickin hell. morgan took the camera with him. later i will show the the huge difference in the progression of my wondfos compared to frer. it takes awhile for your lines to darken.


----------



## annie00

Okay.. Sorry I been Mia I just have a freaking horriable ear ache.. I told my sister and my mom I'm so stressed out I don't know what to do next.. It's crazy


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: just try to relax, hun. you're going to be okay! i know it's impossible, but try to find something to distract yourself. cuddle up in front of a movie or bake some cookies... something cathartic.


----------



## samanthax

May i ask can a really hot room affect the temping? :| x


----------



## bexxc

samanthax said:


> May i ask can a really hot room affect the temping? :| x

as long as the temperature in the room stays pretty consistent i don't think it should matter. it's more about the biphasic ovulation pattern and seeing a thermal shift than the actual numbers.


----------



## samanthax

okay  did you had pains since you ovulated? sorry... x


----------



## bexxc

no need to apologize, hun. i'm in front of the computer all day this weekend anyway because i'm finishing up a research report for my master's program. b n b is a great procrastination tool!

i always have on and off pinching after i o...every single month. it's your corpus luteum. after your egg is released, the follicle it was released from produces progesterone to make your uterine lining all cushy to prep for a fertilized egg. it's totally normal to have little pains from that.


----------



## samanthax

i keep having them pains since tuesday.. x


----------



## bexxc

perfectly normal, hun. :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

i neve get them :hug: xx


----------



## bexxc

how long have you been ttc? i honestly never noticed any pains like that until i started seriously ttc. i'm sure they were there, i just didn't pay any attention to them because i wasn't thinking about it.


----------



## samanthax

2 Months.. x


----------



## bexxc

well, i hope you catch your eggy really soon, but if you don't get it right away, you'll get to know all your body's signs really well. everybody has a normal pattern of "symptoms" and temps and all that stuff. it just takes a few months to really get an idea of what's normal for you--at least it did for me.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah x


----------



## bexxc

don't sound so down, hun! :hugs: you're breakin my heart!


----------



## samanthax

Thank you :hugs: I'm sorry! It just hard.. I hope i have done it.. and is 12 dpo when period sposse to start? x


----------



## bexxc

every girl is a little different. the average is 14 days, so you would get af at 15 dpo, but anywhere between 10 and 16 is considered normal.


----------



## samanthax

Ahh okay i was wondering x


----------



## bexxc

and within your tww, implantation occurs between days 6 and 12 dpo (most commonly bet 7 and 10)


----------



## samanthax

I'm 7dpo :D and i had a dip today! :Dx


----------



## bexxc

see...there's always hope. :flower:


----------



## samanthax

Hope so, i have bee looking at baby clothes aswell :shy:


----------



## bexxc

please! i'm so crazy i have like 4 onesies that i thought were really cute. i've had them for over a year! lol


----------



## samanthax

i was so tempted to get them! so cute! aswell xx


----------



## bexxc

it's not like they're going to expire or anything! :haha:


----------



## samanthax

No i guess not, i think my otherhalf thinks i will go werid.. 

he don't like me temp.. he wants it natural if you get me.. x


----------



## bexxc

guys just plain don't understand this ttc thing in the same way we do. my dh got used to it after awhile. don't sweat it. whatever makes you feel better about it.


----------



## samanthax

Yeah it would be better if i had my BFP :D x


----------



## bexxc

you'll get your bfp! no worries!


----------



## samanthax

Yeah my right boob is sore! more.. its like a muscle pulling.. on top and the side :( 

sorry to ask again but out of ten what is the possilbitys x


----------



## bexxc

it's so hard to say...especially this early. if you had asked me at 9dpo (the day i got my first pos) if i thought i was pregnant, i would have laughed and told you i was sure af would be right on time. i wasn't having any symptoms at that point and still don't have many. but some girls have symptoms like that really early on.


----------



## bexxc

you guys look young. if you guys are both healthy in the reproductive sense, each you probably have about a 20-25% chance of conceiving.


----------



## samanthax

yeah we don't smoke and we don't drink iether.x


----------



## annie00

hi ladies.. sorry i had to run to walmart and get some regular tynoloe reg strentgh and some prenatal vietnams... and dh picked up two dig preg test.. im debating if i should take them are not??


----------



## samanthax

take one tomorrow morning first thing! :D x


----------



## bexxc

i tested pos with a digi pretty early, but they're not very sensitive. my friend who was definitely pregnant according to frer didn't get a pos on a digi for awhile. make sure your pee is concentrated and don't feel disappointed if it says not pregnant. just wait a couple days and try again...if you decide to test.


----------



## bexxc

samanthax said:


> yeah we don't smoke and we don't drink iether.x

that's only part of it though. there can be other problems. i'd list them, but i don't want to freak you out! lol


----------



## samanthax

no do it..  x


----------



## bexxc

you don't even have to consider that stuff unless you've been ttc unsuccessfully for a year, so i really don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## samanthax

oh! I hope not.. Im hungry... :| x


----------



## bexxc

have you played wizzy-stix yet annie???


----------



## annie00

Yea I have and it's official I'm preggo!!!! Been trying to find out what I do next explain to lance why I need to call my dr!! Plus my ear is really hurting and my boobs!!!

That's with 3rd morning pee very concentrated!!!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/b9ebe5f1.jpg


----------



## bexxc

Told


----------



## bexxc

YA


----------



## bexxc

SO!


----------



## bexxc

congratulations!!!!!

:yellow:

(does dh believe you now?)


----------



## annie00

Lol!!! Bex yes he does callin my dr tomorrow n telling them I'm pg n font have insurance.. So I'm bored out my mind now!!!! Watching forensic files


----------



## bexxc

i'm feeling kinda bored right now myself. it's weird isn't it? after ltttc, it's hard to know what to do with yourself once you get a positive. :haha:

you can always go change all your tickers to pregnancy ones!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm gonna wait to do that tomorrow once lance is at work.. After I get done calling everyone dr wise.. How should I start the convo off?

How long u been ttc?


----------



## annie00

If I got a postivie at 10dpo when would I have implanted?


----------



## bexxc

i would start out the convo with "i just found out i'm pregnant."

we were ttc for 22 months. after all that i just want a sticky lil babe!!!! 

i'd say if you got your first pos at 10 dpo, you probably implanted right around 8 dpo...possibly 7.


----------



## annie00

Guess I just say I just found out I'm preggo and I don't have insurance where do I go from here.. 

Thank u so much!!! 

I'll update u when I get done with talking to them..


----------



## hopestruck

YAHOO!!!! Ya see!!! It's all about the faint lines BABY ;) ;)


----------



## boxxey

I just read all the pages lol congrats on the bfp


----------



## samanthax

congrats! today is a good day! 
morning girls! Hope everyone is okay ;-)

I woke up early because Im so excited in taking my temp.. and its gone up!

take a look? x


----------



## boxxey

:-D thats awrsome....where abouts r u from? Its 335am where.i am


----------



## samanthax

Me, im from united kingdom the time is 07:39am. 

What do you think of my chart? x


----------



## boxxey

Looks good.......im at work for another 3 hrs.......grrr nights screw up my temps


----------



## samanthax

I bet! haha, and thanks x


----------



## boxxey

No problem.....ill get at least 4 hrs so hopefully its not to off


----------



## samanthax

Fingerscross! x


----------



## baby0

well congrats annie00 my af should be ere now 19/3/12 so i guess im goimg to have a couple of days like you did so how many pg test in the end i counted 4 poor you but was all worth it in the end waiting for my :bfp:


----------



## bexxc

Good morning all!
Annie, hows your ear feeling today?


----------



## annie00

Hi girls!! Sorry I haven't been online today I drove 2 hours to see a dr I saw when I was in high school so she could give me a paper stating I'm preggo and I can start my insurance.. 
I called the OB I wanna go to she is gonna get back to me tomorrow and I'll have a appt this week!!!!!!!!! I also have to go monday in the morning to take care of some stuff!!! I have been super busy today!!!

Dh wanted me to go work out but I didn't go bc I was cramping and when he got home he brought me a dozen of daisy and a mom to be card!!! It was the sweetest thing ever!!!!!!!! I cried!!!! Lmao!!!

The dr confirmed I was pg and just waiting on my OB to call to tell me when I can go in.. I'm excited!!!! But I'm scared that I'm gonna start my period tomorrow which is 14 lp... Totally scared!!

Cramps stopped!! I'm thirsty as hell peeimg alot boobs r hurting and I have waves of nausea and I'm emontial not so bad today though..

My ear is totally better maybe it was due to the hormones I'm not sure!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Hi girls!! Sorry I haven't been online today I drove 2 hours to see a dr I saw when I was in high school so she could give me a paper stating I'm preggo and I can start my insurance..
> I called the OB I wanna go to she is gonna get back to me tomorrow and I'll have a appt this week!!!!!!!!! I also have to go monday in the morning to take care of some stuff!!! I have been super busy today!!!
> 
> Dh wanted me to go work out but I didn't go bc I was cramping and when he got home he brought me a dozen of daisy and a mom to be card!!! It was the sweetest thing ever!!!!!!!! I cried!!!! Lmao!!!
> 
> The dr confirmed I was pg and just waiting on my OB to call to tell me when I can go in.. I'm excited!!!! But I'm scared that I'm gonna start my period tomorrow which is 14 lp... Totally scared!!
> 
> Cramps stopped!! I'm thirsty as hell peeimg alot boobs r hurting and I have waves of nausea and I'm emontial not so bad today though..
> 
> My ear is totally better maybe it was due to the hormones I'm not sure!!!!!

How very sweet of your husband! That must have felt good :cloud9:

Glad to hear you got everything confirmed and are getting your insurance stuff rolling! Exciting times :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Yea made me feel special!! It's exciting times but it's also stress full!!! And I'm scared to mc


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Yea made me feel special!! It's exciting times but it's also stress full!!! And I'm scared to mc

I know, it is scary. After miscarrying twice in a row, my odds are increased more than normal. But the thing you have to remember is that there's nothing you can do one way or the other. You can't prevent a miscarriage. Think about the positive - you have a 75-85% chance of having a healthy baby! There's nothing gained by worrying about it. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

I think everyone worries like that hun. Just try to stay relaxed and happy! 
How sweet of your dh!
So glad that at least your ear is feeling better!


----------



## samanthax

I took a test.. negative.. but i swear i could see a line.. my mum couldn't so i given up and Say a :bfn: :(


----------



## bexxc

samanthax- 9dpo is super early. don't worry about it yet. still lots of time.


----------



## samanthax

thanks, :) I have brown discharge in my underwear.. Cerivx is still high with white CM? is that a good thing? 

can you check my temp? sorry to be a pain x


----------



## boxxey

Did u take a pic of your preg test


----------



## samanthax

yeah.. i edit it nothing.. in the bin now x


----------



## boxxey

Wait another 3 days


----------



## samanthax

okay  ill get more test tommorrow..x


----------



## boxxey

Crossing fingers for u make sure u use fmu(first morning urine)


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies.. How is everyone today? Thank y'all do much for everything!! Y'all made me feel so much better about not mc so I'm hoping not!!
But I'm still crampin!!


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Hi ladies.. How is everyone today? Thank y'all do much for everything!! Y'all made me feel so much better about not mc so I'm hoping not!!
> But I'm still crampin!!

Glad you're feeling better! I'm OK, made my first doc's appointment (with my *new* family doctor in my *new* city) for April 2nd, so I am feeling good about that!

I'm cramping too here and there. Does it feel like AF cramps to you? Feels totally different to me.


----------



## samanthax

I neeed a cuddle.. lol


----------



## bexxc

samanthax said:


> thanks, :) I have brown discharge in my underwear.. Cerivx is still high with white CM? is that a good thing?
> 
> can you check my temp? sorry to be a pain x

usually spotting on 9dpo *for me* was a sure sign that af was on the way, but that doesn't mean it's the same for you. again, until you've really been paying attention to your cycle for a few months (if it takes that long), you'll be able to get a better read on your body. i had some brown spotting on 12dpo this cycle-after i'd already gotten my bfp- but it went away in a couple of hours. i know this isn't much of a help, but until you have a baseline to tell what's normal, it could mean anything.


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Hi ladies.. How is everyone today? Thank y'all do much for everything!! Y'all made me feel so much better about not mc so I'm hoping not!!
> But I'm still crampin!!

we're all in this together, hun! i had some period-like cramps on an off for a couple days last week. now it just feels like someones pinching my uterus every now and then! :haha:

anyone else feel like they could sleep all day and still feel tired???? :sleep: the weekdays are especially hard. i'm a teacher, so i'm on my feet all day long. by the time i get home, i'm so wiped out i can hardly do my homework for my master's program! :wacko:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. How is everyone today? Thank y'all do much for everything!! Y'all made me feel so much better about not mc so I'm hoping not!!
> But I'm still crampin!!
> 
> we're all in this together, hun! i had some period-like cramps on an off for a couple days last week. now it just feels like someones pinching my uterus every now and then! :haha:
> 
> anyone else feel like they could sleep all day and still feel tired???? :sleep: the weekdays are especially hard. i'm a teacher, so i'm on my feet all day long. by the time i get home, i'm so wiped out i can hardly do my homework for my master's program! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh my, you are a busy bee! Graduate work is intense, I did some of mine while working a full time job and I know how tough it is - but I wasn't pregnant! Make sure you get enough rest and that hubby is giving you lots of foot rubs :winkwink:


----------



## bexxc

he's cooking me dinner tonight. salmon stir-fry with roasted veggies over quinoa! yum!!!!


----------



## annie00

Hi.. They I couldnt tell u wat mu cramps feel like.. I know I was so so constipated!!! I took three dowse of milk of magenissa n finally had a movement!!!... Other than that my cramps r on n off they r NOT constant like af feels like.. My boobs r sore they achy all day and really hurt durning morning.. I'm 4 weeks today? How many weeks r y'all now? I'm ired but I'm not really that tired but I don't work so I guess that's why


----------



## bexxc

i'll be 5 weeks tomorrow! we have our early scan on monday. i'm so anxious.
annie--i was really constipated for a couple of days last week. it was awful! it seems to be better now though. i've tried to add an extra 2 glasses of water a day.


----------



## annie00

Thank u beds what's bad is before I got pg I already had troubling doing number two now it's gonna make things even worse!!! Abhh


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Thank u beds what's bad is before I got pg I already had troubling doing number two now it's gonna make things even worse!!! Abhh

time to invest in some high-fiber foods!!!!


----------



## bexxc

samantha--- your chart looks great. hope your temp stays up. you may be going triphasic


----------



## samanthax

triphasic what is that? x


----------



## bexxc

Triphasic chart

Samantha- here's some info from ff about triphasic charts.


----------



## samanthax

Girls i think you should look at my FF ;) x


----------



## annie00

Hey girls!! Just wanted to update y'all!! I went to the dr today and ill be 5 weeks tomorrow I'm due nov 23.. I go back April 25 for my 8 week scan and blood work and all that stuff... 

For my constipation she put me on Metamucil twice daily it's a pill to keep me regular.. So that's good.. My Boobs r sore I'm tired as hell and nausea comes n goes... 

How r y'all??


----------



## annie00

Hi Sam= ur chart looks Awsome!! Looks like implantion dip Plus it looks tri... Have u tested?


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Hey girls!! Just wanted to update y'all!! I went to the dr today and ill be 5 weeks tomorrow I'm due nov 23.. I go back April 25 for my 8 week scan and blood work and all that stuff...
> 
> For my constipation she put me on Metamucil twice daily it's a pill to keep me regular.. So that's good.. My Boobs r sore I'm tired as hell and nausea comes n goes...
> 
> How r y'all??

Annie that's great! So I'm guessing that EDD is based off your last period, not ovulation (cuz I think you ovulated around the same time as me)? Either way, I guess you'll find out at the U/S! Exciting stuff!! So when are you going to change your status on B&B?? hehe :)

As for me, things are going well. Had one night of panic a couple nights ago, just the whole pregnancy thing sunk in again, but I am feeling better after I finally told DH! My major symptoms are SORE boobs, tiredness, very hungry in the morning (not so much at night), occasionally feeling light headed and out of breath, and also occasional cramping (in odd places). No nausea for me yet, though I do feel "blah" at a few points throughout the day. Made my first appointment with new doc (in a new city) for April 2nd!


----------



## samanthax

i tested BFP xx


----------



## bexxc

Annie- glad everything is going well for you! All the symptoms will be worth it when you are holding your beautiful little one.

Hopestruck- I haven't had my freak- out yet but I'm sure it's on the way. I still don't think it's all hit me yet!

Samantha- huge congrats on your bfp :happydance:

My early scan is on Monday. We really want to see a heartbeat but it will probably be just a hair too early for that!

Stay healthy ladies!


----------



## samanthax

Thanks xx


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> Annie- glad everything is going well for you! All the symptoms will be worth it when you are holding your beautiful little one.
> 
> Hopestruck- I haven't had my freak- out yet but I'm sure it's on the way. I still don't think it's all hit me yet!
> 
> Samantha- huge congrats on your bfp :happydance:
> 
> My early scan is on Monday. We really want to see a heartbeat but it will probably be just a hair too early for that!
> 
> Stay healthy ladies!

So exciting about your scan! Keep us posted on how it goes. :)


----------



## annie00

Congrats Sam I new u was!!! Just had a feeling!!

I'm not compolaining about the pg signs I'm just nervous bc I'm cramping but it's mild and usually to one side r the other... 
And also my boobs r still sore but not nearly as sore as they were... Anyways I'm just nervous to mc!!!


----------



## annie00

i update my ticker!!!


----------



## calm

Nice thread, congratulations all of you!!! XXXX


----------



## bexxc

love your tickers annie!


----------



## samanthax

annie00 said:


> Congrats Sam I new u was!!! Just had a feeling!!
> 
> I'm not compolaining about the pg signs I'm just nervous bc I'm cramping but it's mild and usually to one side r the other...
> And also my boobs r still sore but not nearly as sore as they were... Anyways I'm just nervous to mc!!!


Same! I have like left cramps though, and sore boobs getting really worried just incase its not a miscarry! |: x


----------



## annie00

Hey girls!! Haven't heard from y'all in a while ?? How r y'all???? 

I'm doing good!!! It has finally sunk in that I'm really pregnant!!! But just worries bc I'm not sick to my stomach yet and my boobs r sore but not like they were??? Is that normal???


----------



## bexxc

hey annie!
had my first u/s yesterday. we saw an itty bitty barely there little heartbeat. it was amazing! i still get really nervous too. my boobs hurt on and off so i immediately get worried when they aren't hurting. and i keep getting a backache like the one i get before af. that comes and goes too. the fs didn't seem to concerned about that though. i am extremely tired, but no nausea or anything like that yet. 
hope you guys are doing well too! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

OMG!! how sweet!! i bet that was amazing!!! i have my APPT on the 19th of april!!!

im really worried i wiped earlier and it looked like LIGHHT LIGHT LIGHT tan CM... wtf!!


----------



## annie00

so sinc im one day behind u .. my baby heart is beating aswell??


----------



## bexxc

yep....your bean should have a little beating heart too. i had some brown discharge too but doc said no big deal


----------



## annie00

hmm its not pink r brown its a light light light tan... 

where do u usually hang out on which forum??


----------



## bexxc

i've been hanging out in first tri and also the november 2012 due dates in the pregnancy groups and discussion area-- hopestruck is in that thread too


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Nice to hear from you both. Sorry for not being more in touch, its been crazy busy on my end. I finally finished packing up our place and moved out yesterday. Staying with my mom until my flight on Saturday. Then I'll finally be reunited with DH, yahoo!

As for symptoms, not much has changed for me. Super sore boobs (although they do fluctuate), tiredness, SO HUNGRY, headaches, digestive issues (bloating/gas), and the occasional mild cramps. No nausea yet but that didnt kick in until 6 1/2 weeks last time.

Annie, as Bexxc said dont worry too much about the cm as long as it doesnt get dark/red or super thick/copius. 

Im feelin this baby's gonna stick! Can't wait till we have our heartbeat experience too :)


----------



## bexxc

glad to hear from you again and so happy you get to be reunited with dh. it must be a pretty tough time to be apart!

i've been super busy too. it's finals week in my master's program and it's parent teacher conference week at work so i've been working pretty much nonstop. on top of that, i woke up at 2:30 in the morning to pee and couldn't get back to sleep so i am beyond tired.

i've had sore boobs, decreased appetite, and a bit of a lower backache. and of course that pesky tiredness!

we have our last appointment with our fs for an ultrasound on apr 9 and then it's off to a regular ob/gyn on apr. 17. so far, so good!

:hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> glad to hear from you again and so happy you get to be reunited with dh. it must be a pretty tough time to be apart!
> 
> i've been super busy too. it's finals week in my master's program and it's parent teacher conference week at work so i've been working pretty much nonstop. on top of that, i woke up at 2:30 in the morning to pee and couldn't get back to sleep so i am beyond tired.
> 
> i've had sore boobs, decreased appetite, and a bit of a lower backache. and of course that pesky tiredness!
> 
> we have our last appointment with our fs for an ultrasound on apr 9 and then it's off to a regular ob/gyn on apr. 17. so far, so good!
> 
> :hugs:

Yes, it will be soooo good to see him again. A month apart sucks - but the worst was a couple years ago when he did his Master's research in Indonesia for 5 1/2 months.... brutal!

I hope that this busy time is smooth sailing for you! My mom is also a teacher, and I give teachers all the props in the world. Such a difficult and amazing job. I'm super impressed that you're doing grad work on top of it. Way to go!! 

I feel you on those midnight pees, I have at least one a night. Ugh. In my first pregnancy it went up to two, and sometimes even three times when I got up to 10-12 weeks!

Annie, any updates on how things are going???

xoxo to you ladies!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how are you?
sorry for not being on has much had a very stressfull 2 days 
I had blood on wednesday coming back from shoppin.. i went to the hospital to see why i was still bleeding.. I had a miscarry x


----------



## bexxc

i'm so sorry samantha :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

samanthax said:


> Hey girls how are you?
> sorry for not being on has much had a very stressfull 2 days
> I had blood on wednesday coming back from shoppin.. i went to the hospital to see why i was still bleeding.. I had a miscarry x

Sorry for your loss samantha :( It is a super tough thing to go through and I hope that your OH is giving you lots of love and support during this time. I'm sure your baby will come in due time.


----------



## annie00

I'm so sorry Sam!!! Ur in my prayers!!! 

My update- well I'm still spotting brown well light brown.. Today my boobs r really hurting when I woke up.. It hasn't been red r pink since Thursday and I haven't passed any clots are thick cm maybe a little spec of a chuck but mainly it's just turning my toliet paper brown.. I just don't know what's going on... 

According to ff ill be 6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> I'm so sorry Sam!!! Ur in my prayers!!!
> 
> My update- well I'm still spotting brown well light brown.. Today my boobs r really hurting when I woke up.. It hasn't been red r pink since Thursday and I haven't passed any clots are thick cm maybe a little spec of a chuck but mainly it's just turning my toliet paper brown.. I just don't know what's going on...
> 
> According to ff ill be 6 weeks tomorrow

Hmm, sorry to hear that you are dealing with this situation! As with any spotting, could be something, could be nothing. Have you called your doctor? Might be a good idea just in case. The fact that your boobs are really hurting is a good sign though!

xoxo


----------



## annie00

Thanks hopestruck.. Yea I called my dr waiting on her to call me back now... Feels like they take for ever!!! I'm really scared!!! But there is nothing I can do if I do lose the baby... Just keep trying...


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Thanks hopestruck.. Yea I called my dr waiting on her to call me back now... Feels like they take for ever!!! I'm really scared!!! But there is nothing I can do if I do lose the baby... Just keep trying...

Don't worry about that right now. Just take it one day at a time! There are lots of women who experience spotting over a number of weeks and it means nothing. But it is good that you called your doc! Keep us posted :hugs:

AFM, I have my first doc's appt today at 2pm! Looking forward to finally seeing someone about this pregnancy! lol :flower:


----------



## annie00

Awe good luck!!! Hope everything goes great for u!!! I find it's getting heavier


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Awe good luck!!! Hope everything goes great for u!!! I find it's getting heavier

Thank you!

Heavier how? is it red or are there any clots??
:hugs:


----------



## annie00

No not red no clots like period clots still light brown but it's heavier bc it was not every time I wiped now it's every time I wipe.. Dr said just keep my appt for tomorrow and they gonna do pelvic exam ultra sound and beta levels again as long as its not bright red n no bad cramps not to worry


----------



## bexxc

i would definitely give doc a call just to be on the safe side. they may put you on progesterone supplements just to be on the safe side. you'll feel a lot more at ease once you get some answers! but it is certainly good news that you're hurting up top. that means baby's making lots of hormones!


----------



## hopestruck

That's great that they are going to do your beta and ultrasound tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you and sending you thoughts and prayers. xoxox


----------



## bexxc

oh...sorry. missed your last post. glad you have an appt :)


----------



## annie00

Lol it's okay... I will let y'all know if it get worse better and what the dr say.. According to ff my o date was march 6th so hopefully they see a heart beat tomorrow


----------



## annie00

Starting to worry bc the only pg symopthems I have is sore boobs and cramps here and there.. :(


----------



## bexxc

i still have just sore boobs and major exhaustion. for most people the real symptoms don't set in until 7-8 weeks.


----------



## hopestruck

I have the same symptoms as Bexxc, plus I get really really hungry and feel a bit gross (but only a bit!) at night. Sore boobs is a great sign.


----------



## bexxc

i forgot to tell you guys...my next u/s will be a week from today. i'm really hoping everything is still developing as it should.


----------



## hopestruck

Im sure things will be perfect Bexxc! After you see a heartbeat the chance of loss goes down significantly! Im excited for you. Keep us posted :)


----------



## annie00

Awe so excited for y'all that everything is working out like it should!!! 

Afm~ the spotting is back.. I'm just gonna assume and tell dh I'm mc bc this shit isn't normal!!!!


----------



## bexxc

annie!!! don't tell him that. it could be nothing! lots of girls spot. they're going to put you on crinone---blech!!!!---and you'll be fine. your progesterone is probably just a bit low.


----------



## hopestruck

Yes Annie don't freak out yet, no point in putting yourself through that emotional turmoil for no good reason.

Well, I'm back from my appointment with my new doctor. She didn't seem very optimistic about my chances of having a healthy baby :cry: She said the chances that I had 2 M/Cs in a row out of sheer bad luck is less than 10%, and she is suspicious of a blood clotting disorder (which is apparently really common).

Nevertheless I have an ultrasound booked, but not until April 24th. Ugh, what a drag - make me feel hopeless about the pregnancy and then no ultrasound for another 3 weeks :(


----------



## annie00

Hope~ why won't they do a ultra sound today? I know but how can they determine my prog levels?


----------



## bexxc

why would they tell you that????? :growlmad: i know several people who have had 2 mcs and go on to have very healthy pregnancies after that!!!!! don't let her stress you out! :hugs: unless she had some other reason for worrying about your pregnancy, she shouldn't be saying that to you!!!!


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Hope~ why won't they do a ultra sound today? I know but how can they determine my prog levels?

they can get your prog levels with a simple blood test


----------



## annie00

I agree with bex hope!!

Let me go get my blood work paper my prog might be on that they checked everything eles


----------



## annie00

No my prog is not on there... 

But I also forgot to say my sac was irregular shaped? What does that mean?


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks guys. I'm not sure why they couldn't do an earlier ultrasound. In Canada I think it might be different since we don't pay for our ultrasounds, so they schedule them less often. I guess they wanted to wait until 9 weeks because it's easier to check viability or something? I dunno... frustrating though. I'm going to try to stay positive. I really appreciate your kind words <3

Annie, I don't know much about what it means to have an irregular gestational sac, but I did a quick search and found this thread:

There is one really interesting post someone wrote on it, quoting from a journal article here. Basically it seems that it's not that big of a deal:

Tanikit
Hi, this is something I found on google about irregualr gestational sacs - apparently as long as the contents (yolk sac, fetal pole or baby itself) is normal then you don't have to worry - it may be just the angle at which it was scanned, so everything sounds positive for you.

"There is very little data on gestational sac shape and pregnancy outcome. Remember also, that you are essentially looking at a 3-dimensional structure in only two dimensions. For both reaons, I also think there is no immediate cause for alarm. I reviewed the literature for you and did come across a small but relevant study looking at IVF pregnancies. Abnormal sac shape was not predictive of poor outcome. In addition, you mentioned that the yolk sac and fetal pole were present, so your pregnancy is demonstrating normal sac contents, also positive. Ultimately, the next big milestone would be embryonic cardiac activity, so time will tell for your pregnancy. However, overall based on very limited data, I think your pregnancy is still promising. Please see abstract below, and good luck to you!

J Ultrasound Med. 1992 Jul;11(7):321-5.Links
First trimester findings in pregnancies after in vitro fertilization.Wax MR, Frates M, Benson CB, Yeh J, Doubilet PM.
Department of Radiology, Harvard Medical School, Brigham and Women&#8217;s Hospital, Boston, Massachusetts.

We assessed the frequency of abnormal sonographic findings and their significance with respect to outcome in pregnancies resulting from in vitro fertilization (IVF). We retrospectively reviewed first trimester sonograms of 53 consecutive IVF patients who had a positive pregnancy test and first trimester ultrasonography at least 4 weeks after embryo transfer, and we correlated the sonographic findings with pregnancy outcome. For controls, we compared the frequency of sonographic abnormalities in these study patients to that in a group of patients who became pregnant after ovulation induction only. In the 53 IVF patients, the numbers of gestational sacs identified on the initial sonogram were as follows: 34 singletons, 11 twins, two triplets, one quadruplets and one quintuplets; no sac was seen in four patients. In 32 patients, the first sonogram was normal, with a visualized yolk sac, or heartbeat, or both. In 10 patients the gestational sac appeared abnormal but sac contents were normal. In seven patients an abnormality of sac contents was identified, including four with an embryo but no heartbeat and three anembryonic sacs. Overall, 40% of IVF patients had sonographic abnormalities, in comparison to 7% in the control group of patients (P less than 0.05, Fisher&#8217;s exact test). Of the 32 patients with normal sonograms, 26 (81%) delivered at least one live infant. Of the 10 patients whose gestation sacs appeared abnormal, nine (90%) gave birth to live infants. Of the seven patients with abnormal sac contents, two (29%) delivered at least one live infant. We conclude that abnormal findings are frequently present on the initial sonogram of pregnant patients after IVF."


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> why would they tell you that????? :growlmad: i know several people who have had 2 mcs and go on to have very healthy pregnancies after that!!!!! don't let her stress you out! :hugs: unless she had some other reason for worrying about your pregnancy, she shouldn't be saying that to you!!!!

Thank you :hugs: I'm glad you think it was ridiculous too, I was wondering if I was off the wall for being more positive about this pregnancy. I miss my midwife! *sniff*


----------



## annie00

update- So i went to my Dr. today and they did a Vag ultra sound. 
Last thursday at ER when they did a Vag US all they saw was a Sac. well today they saw a sac and yolk but no heart beat :( ..
She told me that i have a 50/50 chance of a miscarriage. she said the fact that i am spotting brown and they didnt see a heart beat last week are this week was not good and probablity lead to MC.. So she told me that she would Redo my HCG levels and see if they double IF they double are triple then they will redo another US on monday and see if they see a heart beat.. If they are the same are lower than they are gonna do a DNC.. :(

so i went to the dr to get answers and stop all this waiting BS and guess what im still waiting and i got NO answers!! So. im in a tissie!!


----------



## samanthax

aw bless, you that must be scary!

*hugs* xx


----------



## annie00

thanks Sam- yea its very scary nothing i can do but pray and wait!! and pray some more!!


----------



## bexxc

aw annie, i'm sorry you're having such a rough go right now. sending prayers that everything is okay for you and your little one.

i've been feeling really nervous today. my boobs don't hurt as much and my back is achy again. i can't tell if i'm having mild cramps or not. my u/s got moved to next tuesday so i guess i just have to wait until then. i wish i could stop being such a nervous nellie!


----------



## hopestruck

Oh Annie, I'm so sorry you're in such a hard place! It is so frustrating to be in a position where you just don't know what's going to happen. I'll be sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way. I hope your DH takes good care of you and gives you lots of cuddles no matter the outcome. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> aw annie, i'm sorry you're having such a rough go right now. sending prayers that everything is okay for you and your little one.
> 
> i've been feeling really nervous today. my boobs don't hurt as much and my back is achy again. i can't tell if i'm having mild cramps or not. my u/s got moved to next tuesday so i guess i just have to wait until then. i wish i could stop being such a nervous nellie!

Bexxc, :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all so very much!!! I really need it right now...

My levels isn't in but I talked to my nurse at 4:30..
She said my pregnancy is progressing normally but they can't say it's a viable pregnancy untill they hear the heart beat.. To cover her tracks and the hcg wasn't in yet and will be in first thing in morning .. So there is still hope.. 
.. Bc baby goes from sac to yolk then fetal pole then heart beat then embryo .. So everything is developing as it should..
She said we will no more with the results but at this point they r not even considering a dnc 

Bc if y'all remember Thursday when I went to er there was only a sac now there is a sac and yolk!!!


----------



## bexxc

sounds like you're progressing well so far. try to stay relaxed. ha! i should follow my own advice!


----------



## annie00

Well I just peed and there was light red mixed with slimmy cm.. I'm miscarrying I know it... I went and peed again same thing.. :( I don't even need my results for tomorrow I already no!!


----------



## bexxc

please don't give up hope, hun. this is from the american pregnancy association website:

Studies show that anywhere from 20-30% of women experience some degree of bleeding in early pregnancy. Approximately half of pregnant women who bleed do not have miscarriages.


----------



## annie00

Thank you bex.. But I really feel that my hcg results will be same are have dropped.. 

I have so many ? To ask the dr.. How do I cancel Medicaid how do I cancel wic is this consider as my 1st period can I try after I stop bleeding...


----------



## bexxc

just write down all the questions you have for now.
try to stay as relaxed as you can--i'm sure that sounds impossible.
saying prayers for you!
:hugs:


----------



## samanthax

fingerscross! x


----------



## hopestruck

How are you doing this morning sweetie?

Bexxc is right, just write down all your questions for the doctor. It might help you feel more relaxed. 

I don't mean to scare you but thats how my last m/c basically progressed. I'm not trying to be negative, but just to tell you my experience, because at this point it's good to be prepared for anything. I also wanted to say that if, God forbid, this pregnancy is not viable, you do NOT need a d&c. I had one after my first loss (empty sac at 12w) because my body was obviously not expelling things on its own. I think it was the right decision at that time. However, my second was a natural m/c at 6+4 (bleeding was basically like a heavy period). Went to the docs next day, and ultrasound showed everything had cleared out on its own, and my beta was down to 74. I greatly preferred the natural loss to the d&c - it was less painful (d&c causes a lot of cramping/pain after) and my body bled less and healed a lot faster after the natural m/c. I just wanted to share that with you asap because I know doctors sometimes put pressure on you and suggest that you do a d&c "right away". Well, the truth, is that if your body is already doing its job, you don't need one.

That all being said, you never know what will happen and as Bexxc said, dont lose hope. My best friend had a 3 week "period", went for an ultrasound and found out she was 8 weeks along (and her baby is now 9 months old). So there is definitely a chance for a positive outcome. Lower your expectations just in case, but always hope for the best. 


Xoxox
:hug:


----------



## annie00

well im okay... i wasnt spotting all day yesterday and then last night bamn had to light red wipes... Well i have a pad on thinking af was gonna start.. well nothing in the pad.. as of today when i wiped there was just a little spec of brown.. i have no idea what all that was about... im so confused maybe from the ultra sound i don tknow.. maybe im miscarrying... im just gonna have to wait till the dr calls


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> well im okay... i wasnt spotting all day yesterday and then last night bamn had to light red wipes... Well i have a pad on thinking af was gonna start.. well nothing in the pad.. as of today when i wiped there was just a little spec of brown.. i have no idea what all that was about... im so confused maybe from the ultra sound i don tknow.. maybe im miscarrying... im just gonna have to wait till the dr calls

Thats a great sign Annie! Keep us posted xoxo


----------



## samanthax

what did the doctors say? 
x


----------



## bexxc

so glad to hear that!!!! i've seen a lot of girls in first tri talking about bleeding from their ultrasounds. one girl said (sorry for tmi) that it was literally dripping onto the floor in her doctors office during her u/s. and lots have reported bleeding/spotting afterwards. keep us posted. we're all rooting for you!


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all all so much!!!! Well I'm still waiting on the dr to call and went and used the bathroom it was spotting brown but only dark brown no blood.. I'm not cramping I'm so damn confused!!


----------



## bexxc

my goodness!! what is taking your doc so darn long????


----------



## annie00

Bc it's coming from the lab at the hospital!!!! Ughhh my progestrone won't be in till tomorrow so damnt send my hcg levels now!!


----------



## bexxc

arg! makes me so happy my doc does his own bloods right there in his office. i always have the results in less than an hour. i'm so anxious for you! i can only imagine how you must be feeling. sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## annie00

Thank u sweetie!!


----------



## annie00

Just sore boobs that's it


----------



## Vickie

Right this thread has been cleaned up and dealt with. Hopefully that will be the end of that and you can move your thread forward from here

Forum rules and TOS:



> Social network activity that affects BabyandBump or its members is subject to the same etiquette and guidelines as set out in our very first forum rule ("Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members"). Cross posting (cross referencing discussions/disputes between social networking websites and BabyandBump.com) is not permitted. If an Administrator has reason to believe that a member is involved in cyber-bullying or member/website bashing, We reserve the right to restricted or ban the offenders account.


----------



## bexxc

Vickie said:


> Right this thread has been cleaned up and dealt with. Hopefully that will be the end of that and you can move your thread forward from here

thank you!


----------



## hopestruck

Any news Annie?


----------



## samanthax

what was that about? /:

and come onn thinkin of you x


----------



## annie00

UPDATE- my HCG is 6499 so it went up... i have a Vag ultra sound on monday morning and they told me they are not gonna base how many weeks i am from my LMP bc its so off there gonna base it off the size of the baby.. and she told me the spotting is most likly due to the ultra sound yesterday... im very relieve.~~


----------



## bexxc

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

my edd isn't based on lmp either because i didn't o until cd 24
i just knew things were going okay! can't wait to hear the results of your u/s


----------



## hopestruck

YAYYYY! That is awesome news!!! Soooooo happy to hear it!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## annie00

ty soooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo ... 

is that a good range of HCG? are is that low?
based on that HCG level can u tell how many weeks i am ?


----------



## bexxc

normal hcg levels have a really wide range, so i think it's pretty hard to tell just from one number. you would need to have more bloods done as i think you'd still be doubling every 24 hrs at this point.

we'll be able to swap u/s pics. mine is on tues (was supposed to be mon. but doc can't be in office that day for whatever reason).


----------



## annie00

they havent gave me a pic yet :( already had two done and dont have one....

mine is doubling right... i had it done thursday at midnight so we will say friday and then 4 days later...


----------



## hopestruck

The only way to tell how far along you are is by ultrasound, usually dating ultrasound (I think it happens between 8-11 weeks, or somewhere around there) is the most accurate. 
However, you are definitely in range for 5-6 weeks! :happydance:
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

Looking great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

maybe this will help you determine. you're doubling time doesn't have to be exactly 48 hours---really as long as it's steadily increasing.


----------



## annie00

So it really don't have to double as long as its inclineing??!


----------



## bexxc

i think typically your doubling time at this point in your pregnancy should be 48-72 hours.


----------



## annie00

So it's normal? Lol sorry


----------



## bexxc

you'll have to plug in your last 2 beta results and input the number of hours in between the tests. it should give you a doubling time


----------



## annie00

Yea it did.. But I just honestly dont lnow what it meant lmao.. Anyways Yeap so i just worried bc I thought it would be like 17000 but it's only 6000 so I dunno maybe it's slow riseing


----------



## bexxc

what did it give you for your doubling time?


----------



## annie00

Doubling every 4 days .. :(


----------



## bexxc

it's a slow rise, but remember, those are just averages and guidelines. it doesn't mean you won't have a healthy pregnancy


----------



## annie00

But it's. Suppose to be high rising? Right? What does slow rise mean? Is that bad?


----------



## annie00

Nvm I found it!! Very relieved!! Thanks 

It is quite possible to have &#8220;slow to rise&#8221; hCG levels and go on to have a normal pregnancy. Again, you have to keep in mind that hCG levels are just estimates and each pregnancy is different. The actual numbers are not indicators of the probability of pregnancy complications but rather, the direction the numbers are going. Dropping hCG levels usually indicates a problem. Numbers that go rather high for the estimated gestation period can also indicate a problem such as molar pregnancy.


----------



## bexxc

see...no sweat.
how are you feeling?


----------



## annie00

I'm okay sore boobs and nipples and I started noticing yesterday I getting queasy so I'm assuming morning sickness I got sick today prolly about 4 times.. 

I'm still spotting brown.. I just wish my spotting would stop!!! Please oh please stop.. Lol 

How r u feeling?


----------



## bexxc

okay. sore boobs on and off. having a little cramping and backache--makes me nervous but i'm trying not to dwell on it. guess i'll know more on tues at my u/s


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry for not being on much lately ladies. But I'm glad to hear that Annie you're feeling better. Bexxc, I know your ultrasound is going to go *fabulously*! I'm feeling the on and off tender thing a lot, too. Making me paranoid, but you hear so many stories about women experiencing the same thing, so you can't read too much into it. I feel you though. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the encouragement. some days i feel great and i'm so positive i just know everything is okay. other days i'm so worried and i'm sure something is wrong. *sigh* i never knew i was such a worrier!


----------



## hopestruck

Oh, I know. Pregnancy brings out the worrier in all of us! After my first 2 experiences, I decided I was going to be super relaxed and stoic...yeah, that hasn't happened! I think it's just a taste of what life as a parent is going to be like :)

I've started feeling gross the past few days, mainly at night. Not anything extreme, more like a very mild seasickness. So even though the bbs are less tender/swollen, I'm trying to take encouragement in that. How I wish I had a heartbeat to go on! I have to wait until 9+1...


----------



## bexxc

that is a long wait...i'm sorry. we'll all just have to keep each other company until then. i'm starting to think my back ache is from...well...erm...constipation. i got a little-uh- relief from that this morning and my cramps/backache seem to have gone away for now. now i just have to work on sleeping through the night!!!! but it's okay. i'll suffer pretty much anything to have this long-awaited little kiddo!


----------



## annie00

Yea we def gonna have to keep us busy untill Monday and Tuesday... Bexx I have a feeling ur baby is gonna be fine!!! Don't worry!!

I woke up with a lower back ache too maybe the way I sleep I'm not sure... My boobs are sore as well and I'm kinda queasy.. I'm doing Landry right now and it sux bc we r not home we in a camp ground... 

I'm still spotting brown and I'm really just wishing it would freaking stop!!! Ughhh maybe it's my progesteone I dunno waiting on them result today are tomorrow


----------



## bexxc

i hope so...boy- i thought ltttc was stressful. this is all just plain scary! hang in there ladies. we'll make it through this!


----------



## hopestruck

Why are y'all in a campground? 

That's a good sign that you're feeling queasy. Hopefully your prog results come back with some good results - but yeah, at least you'll know either way!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> i hope so...boy- i thought ltttc was stressful. this is all just plain scary! hang in there ladies. we'll make it through this!

Yep, TTC is just a small part of the battle, I think (or at least it was for us). We're lucky because we don't have much trouble getting pregnant (just keeping them). I couldn't imagine how tough ltttc is. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

it is a little scary to think that it took us two years to conceive and then what happens if...
but i'm trying not to look at that side of things. 
i'm sure it's just as scary for you! i wish there were some test you could pee on every day to make sure everything is fine. i'd buy a wondfo-sized bag of those!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> it is a little scary to think that it took us two years to conceive and then what happens if...
> but i'm trying not to look at that side of things.
> i'm sure it's just as scary for you! i wish there were some test you could pee on every day to make sure everything is fine. i'd buy a wondfo-sized bag of those!

I'm sure you guys will be fine. In my personal experience/knowing people, most people who take time conceiving end up with very healthy babies. I'm not sure what the relationship is (why those who get pregnant quickly seem to M/C more often, very weird!). I am beginning to go on the theory that either way is part of the body's natural selection process - perhaps some bodies are better at picking up when an egg isn't viable better than others who grab onto any egg, only to m/c it later!

Haha, I totally agree! I have been occasionally using my OPKs (since I have TONS of them) to make sure my test line is still loads darker than the control. It's no guarantee of anything, but it does help a bit on those really worrisome days!! I also bought a doppler in my last pregnancy, so I've been trying to listen for a heartbeat, but I've never heard of anyone getting it before at least 8-9 weeks, so I probably have a ways to go.


----------



## annie00

Yea ttc for a yr was very stressful i was thinking that we had fertility problems and then bam got pregnant... Right at the yr mark.. But I have never seen a bfp before saint pattys day... And now that I'm pregnant I'm worried that I'm miscarrying.. Bc I am still spotting brown.. I'm starting to think its my progesteone maybe it's low.. I don't know anymore I am so confussed!!!!


----------



## annie00

how r yall this morning?


----------



## bexxc

i was just about to pop over here and check in with you guys too!
i was so tired yesterday, i came home and passed out on the sofa for 3 and a half hours. then i slept for another 9 hours at night. i feel like i've been in a coma!

how's the spotting annie? still going or has it stopped now?


----------



## annie00

Hey hunnie.. I did that yesterday too I sleep from 2 to 5 pm then when back to bed at 10pm and slept till 9am lmao.. I was tired... As for as the spotting light brown but looks like its wanting to stop but it prolly won lmao..


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad it seems to be getting lighter. i'm anxious for your monday u/s and my tuesday u/s. we're going to see lots of growth and beautiful heartbeats! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I'm sure hoping so.. I am praying so hard!! But I'm to the point of god wants my baby he needs to take it now bc she r he is couple months old!! Kwim? Don't want that to sound rude but that's how i feel..


----------



## bexxc

i know it's really hard to be in limbo. it sucks to just be stuck not knowing one way or the other. :hugs: i really think everything is going to be fine.


----------



## annie00

Thank u sweetie.. Where u from?


----------



## worthinchrist

hi do i view your chart?


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls flower:
How are you?

At the moment my otherhalf is in the dog house haha! He promised me lastnight that we would have sex but he fell asleep ¬¬

So im not a happy bunny 

xx


----------



## bexxc

aw samantha...i'm sorry. dh and i had so many fights about sex during the time we were ttc. i know just how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

worthinchrist said:


> hi do i view your chart?

whose chart do you want to see?


----------



## annie00

Hi girls how are y'all?? Well all day yesterday the spotting stopped and wasn't spotting this morning and then bam started spottin again... Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bexxc

grrrrr! i'm sorry annie. i wish monday would hurry up and get here for you!!!! the spotting definitely seems to be getting less consistent, so i think that's a good sign


----------



## annie00

Sure hope so.. Me too.. Trying to talk dh to go to my moms n stay the night she is hour n half a way.. He is off tomorrow n don't think he is honna wanna go..


----------



## annie00

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Annie88" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Annie88/thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>
That's my chart


----------



## annie00

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Annie88/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bexxc

bexxc said:


> worthinchrist said:
> 
> 
> hi do i view your chart?
> 
> whose chart do you want to see?Click to expand...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bexxc

i hope he wants to go, annie. i think it would be good for you to have a visit and get your mind off all this stressful stuff!


----------



## annie00

Yea me too.. But he said no.. So oh well..


----------



## bexxc

what a poop! 

ugh. i have all this homework to do and my lack of motivation knows no bounds! i'm so tired and i'm working way too slowly. i just want to curl up and take a nap. i DO NOT want to be writing a presentation right now.


----------



## AS116

Hi Ladies, just read through the progression of this thread and it looks like a good handful of you are pregnant! When did you get your first positive? I will be about 9/10 days past tomorrow and I'm really really really tempted to take a test! It wouldn't be the strip tests though, whatever is at my nearest drugstore (I usually test with First Response). My nipples have been getting progressively sore over the last 4 days. 

Thanks!


----------



## bexxc

i got my bfp @ 9dpo with a wondfo. it was something like 3rd urine of the day but i hadn't had anything to drink yet, so i think i was still pretty concentrated. i hadn't planned on testing that day...or really at all that cycle.


----------



## annie00

Welcome as!! 

I got my first possiable bfp with a wondfo at 10dpo and I tested at 11 dpo with first response and there was a beautiful line... 

I feel great today... Boobs r sore but what's new.. No cramps spotting very light and I think I'm getting a nasty yeast infection... Ughhh.. I don't know what I can take so I'm gonna rough it out till tomorrow and see what my dr says... 

Bex take u a nap and get refreshed then do the paper once u wake up...


----------



## bexxc

i feel like i might be getting a yeast infection too...eeeew! 

it's a beautiful day here and i just took a lovely walk around the neighborhood with dh and my in-laws' big yellow lab, lucy. 

i did take a nap before i finished my paper. naps are my best friend lately!!! 

u/s tomorrow, annie!!!! i'm so excited to hear about your progress. hopefully we'll have a good pic to post of our u/s on tues. 

hope you're all well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank you!!! I just got back from the local bar although I sat outside in the patio and we had a adult Easter egg hunt it was really nice I won like ten things. Me and dh had fun.... Yea I'm so ready tomorrow I guess i just really wanna know either way... Kwim


----------



## AS116

Had a temp dip today and caved and tested. Negative. How lucky you were to find out so early!


----------



## bexxc

oh that sounds really fun! i've just been working on homework since we got back from our walk. i had a ton of reading to get through! and i had to nap of course. what time is your u/s tomorrow?


----------



## annie00

Omg there was a heart beat!!! 130bpm!!!!! Yay I'm due nov 29 and I'm 6w4w


----------



## bexxc

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Annie! Now I just hope mine goes okay tomorrow!


----------



## annie00

Bex thank u so much!!!!!! It will sweetie I'm praying for u!!!!!!!


----------



## samanthax

aww thats my birthday 29th novemember x


----------



## annie00

Awe shy Sam that's so cute!!! 

My baby's heart rate was 120 not 130 sorry!! 

Bex how was ur appt?


----------



## bexxc

my scan was AMAZING :cloud9:
baby is measuring at 8 weeks and looking perfect
heart rate was 166. i cried like a little kid when we heard it. it was so beautiful!
at my parents' house now, but will scan in pics when i get home this evening.


----------



## hopestruck

LADIES!

I am so happy for both of you!! I was away over the weekend and was following all the new posts on my phone (just not responding as I *hate* typing on my phone). Annie I am so thrilled that everything has turned out for you despite all the spotting! great news.

Bexxc, sooooo happy to hear you had a *more than perfect* scan. That is fantastic. Looking forward to your scan pics!!


----------



## annie00

Hope ~ thank u so much!!!! 

Bex~ so happy ur scan went Awsome!!! I know it's amazing hearing there little heart beat... Ur heart beat was higher than mine mine was 120..


----------



## bexxc

Annie- according to the old wives tale you're having a boy and I'm having a girl lol


----------



## samanthax

lol, on ebay theres these things you piss on.. to find out if your having a boy or a girl lol x


----------



## bexxc

i'd like you all to meet our babe!!!
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img029.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img028.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img030.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> i'd like you all to meet our babe!!!

Ahhhh, little one!! So sweet. Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bexxc

hi hopestruck...how are you feelin today? any better?


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> hi hopestruck...how are you feelin today? any better?

Yes, thank you! I just wrote an update on the other thread :)


----------



## bexxc

i'll go check it out now!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, lovely thread! Congrats to all the BFPs :D

Just wondered what you thought of my chart, I had a drop at 8dpo, now 9dpo and tmp back up. I really want to test but will wait maybe til 11dpo?


----------



## bexxc

looks good so far. it's hard to tell because you only have one other complete chart to compare it to (so you can't tell what your usual pattern is yet). but if it is an implantation dip, i'd say you'd be able to test around 11 to 12 dpo and get an accurate result. good luck!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

ocean_pearl said:


> Hi girls, lovely thread! Congrats to all the BFPs :D
> 
> Just wondered what you thought of my chart, I had a drop at 8dpo, now 9dpo and tmp back up. I really want to test but will wait maybe til 11dpo?

Hi Ocean,

Well it's always impossible to tell just from a chart, but your intercourse pattern was really well timed and I'd say it's a good sign that your bbs are feeling tender. When I got pregnant on this last cycle I started feeling tender bbs around the same time. Here is my chart for reference:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3907ed


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun hope my temps stay up. Only second month of temping as I'm desperate now. Been relaxed ttc for 18 months and ttc actively for 4 months :(


----------



## ocean_pearl

hopestruck said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, lovely thread! Congrats to all the BFPs :D
> 
> Just wondered what you thought of my chart, I had a drop at 8dpo, now 9dpo and tmp back up. I really want to test but will wait maybe til 11dpo?
> 
> Hi Ocean,
> 
> Well it's always impossible to tell just from a chart, but your intercourse pattern was really well timed and I'd say it's a good sign that your bbs are feeling tender. When I got pregnant on this last cycle I started feeling tender bbs around the same time. Here is my chart for reference:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3907edClick to expand...

Thank you! That's v helpful :) we decided to relax this month and just dtd when we felt like it, turns out I ov earlier due to b vitamins so lucky we did as it was the perfect time! Ive had no symptoms this cycle except sore bbs for the last couple of days and mild cramps too. Tried not to obsess too much. I know that temp dips are common but I hope mine was implantation


----------



## bexxc

i've posted mine in this thread a couple times, but here it is again. 


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## bexxc

all the ladies in ths thread know just how hard ttc can be. it hasn't come easy for any of us!


----------



## hopestruck

ocean_pearl said:


> Thank you! That's v helpful :) we decided to relax this month and just dtd when we felt like it, turns out I ov earlier due to b vitamins so lucky we did as it was the perfect time! Ive had no symptoms this cycle except sore bbs for the last couple of days and mild cramps too. Tried not to obsess too much. I know that temp dips are common but I hope mine was implantation

Well this might just be your month! You may have noticed on my pregnancy chart (Feb 21) that we only dtd TWICE - 3 and 4 days before O - and still came out pregnant! So I think if the body is ready, it will happen.

What do your cramps feel like? Each cycle that I have been preg, I've had very specific type cramps, that feel very different from O pains and AF cramps.



bexxc said:


> i've posted mine in this thread a couple times, but here it is again.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Haha, you can tell all of us slightly insecure preggos - temping into the 5th week of pregnancy! I did the same thing this cycle ;)



bexxc said:


> all the ladies in ths thread know just how hard ttc can be. it hasn't come easy for any of us!

Truer words have never been said! And every struggle is a very different one, but I think we can all agree that it will all be worth it in the end :flower:


----------



## bexxc

i'm such a doof...i still have to poas every now and then and i still have to temp every once in awhile to make sure all is still okay. insecure? hell yes!!!!! it took 22 months to get this kid in here and it's staying!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I know, just feel like it will never happen, always get bfn's starts to get you down


----------



## ocean_pearl

hopestruck said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! That's v helpful :) we decided to relax this month and just dtd when we felt like it, turns out I ov earlier due to b vitamins so lucky we did as it was the perfect time! Ive had no symptoms this cycle except sore bbs for the last couple of days and mild cramps too. Tried not to obsess too much. I know that temp dips are common but I hope mine was implantation
> 
> Well this might just be your month! You may have noticed on my pregnancy chart (Feb 21) that we only dtd TWICE - 3 and 4 days before O - and still came out pregnant! So I think if the body is ready, it will happen.
> 
> What do your cramps feel like? Each cycle that I have been preg, I've had very specific type cramps, that feel very different from O pains and AF cramps.:Click to expand...

Youre right, it will happen when its the right time :) 

They remind me of AF cramps coming on, hard to explain really


----------



## bexxc

ocean_pearl said:


> I know, just feel like it will never happen, always get bfn's starts to get you down


:hugs: i know, hun. dh and i were trying for 22 months. we were waiting to start icsi when i got my bfp. i was so used to seeing stark white and we had resigned ourselves to needing medical intervention so when i actually saw another line i literally didn't know how to react to it. i don't think i even let myself be happy about being pregnant until yesterday when we heard a heartbeat.


----------



## ocean_pearl

bexxc said:



> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> I know, just feel like it will never happen, always get bfn's starts to get you down
> 
> 
> :hugs: i know, hun. dh and i were trying for 22 months. we were waiting to start icsi when i got my bfp. i was so used to seeing stark white and we had resigned ourselves to needing medical intervention so when i actually saw another line i literally didn't know how to react to it. i don't think i even let myself be happy about being pregnant until yesterday when we heard a heartbeat.Click to expand...

:flower: that must've been amazing, big congratulations! X


----------



## annie00

Welcome ocean!! 
Don't worry sweetie ur time will come we tried for exactly 1 yr I was going get clomid on April 9th then bam got pregnant I think what helped me is a lost 35 lbs and started working out... 

Bex~ ur baby is so much bigger than mine... Wow ..

Hope* hi ya!!!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/23d98a69.jpg


----------



## bexxc

annie!!! i love the pic!!! 

i'm sure in about a week when you're where i am now, your baby will be just as big. when i had my scan done at 5+4 (about 2 weeks ago), baby was just a thick line and a heart bulge. it is amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## annie00

Yes it's amazing!!! What do u think we should change our thread name too??? Any ideas???


----------



## bexxc

oooh. good question. i'll have to think on that one.


----------



## annie00

Lol something that welcomes ttcers and pregnant ladies


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Welcome ocean!!
> Don't worry sweetie ur time will come we tried for exactly 1 yr I was going get clomid on April 9th then bam got pregnant I think what helped me is a lost 35 lbs and started working out...
> 
> Bex~ ur baby is so much bigger than mine... Wow ..
> 
> Hope* hi ya!!!!

Awwww, bubba! So cute & tiny but you can totally make out the shape! Argh, makes me so frustrated I haven't had a scan yet! By far the worst part is the anticipation. I'm going to flip out if they don't see a baby. And I'll probably flip out just the same *when* they do ;)

I like the idea of a new thread name. But I also like that this thread is smaller - allows me to keep up with you lovelies :)


----------



## bexxc

when is your scan again? i wish your docs weren't acting like braying asses! i can't wait to see your healthy little bean!!!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> when is your scan again? i wish your docs weren't acting like braying asses! i can't wait to see your healthy little bean!!!

It's on the 24th at 9AM - 13 days and counting!

I actually called around this morning and made an appointment with another doc - this one is an OB. That will be next Wednesday. I'm hoping to find someone who knows a bit more about fertility issues/loss and will take my concerns more seriously. I'm actually awed that nobody has even suggested taking my HCG/progesterone levels yet (except for my former midwife, bless her heart, who I couldn't go through since I moved out of Vancouver).


----------



## bexxc

i'm really shocked about that too. it makes me glad we were already seeing a fertility specialist who takes ttc and pregnancy very seriously!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> i'm really shocked about that too. it makes me glad we were already seeing a fertility specialist who takes ttc and pregnancy very seriously!

Totally! I'm glad too, because then we get to see all the pics of your sweet little bean!


----------



## annie00

I'm just goin to a regular OB dr... So yea she is heartless at times and nice other times maybe it's my hormones lmao dunno... 

I agree with u hope I like it small bc I know who is who but hell I don't like the name how about 

St patties day bfp????


----------



## bexxc

sounds good to me :)
i know it's early, but i think i found the nursery furniture i want. i was looking at something from pottery barn because my brother gets a corporate discount, but i surprisingly didn't like any of their collections. i LOVE this one:
https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.asp...p=RLE&Nao=0&PSO=0&bcCat=3&CmCatId=70676|77448
we're not buying anything yet, but it can't hurt to browse, right? :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Sounds good to me too Annie!

Bexxc - what a gorgeous set! I love the dark, solid cribs. My friends got a crib from IKEA and it was just so blah! The nicer ones are $$ though!


----------



## bexxc

i also love that the set can "grow up" with baby as crib converts and changing table can later be used as a nightstand.


----------



## annie00

I totally agree bex we have ours picked out its a walmart peice and it's dark cherry sleigh bed with changing table and dresser underneath it... It's really cute and it changes into a toddler bed.. I'm 7 weeks and I already gained ten lbs I'm so upset!!!


----------



## bexxc

i've actually lost 4 lbs...but i'm on the chunky side and i've been eating a lot healthier since we found out. i'm scared to eat junk food!


----------



## annie00

Well i lost 35lbs started working out and all that then got pregnant... 

I started at 195 lost 165 and now I'm at 178... I busted my but to get to my weight n within 3 weeks already gained weight it's bc I stopped working out bc I was having such a hard time but I went last night n walked half a mile.. But I'm gonna try to start working out... The worse part of it all is I'm really short I'm 5"2


----------



## annie00

All I want to eat is chicken noodle soup but that don't feel me up anymore so today I ate that plus two lean pockets oops now I'm bout to cook spahetti


----------



## hopestruck

I feel you guys....I don't weigh myself but I am guessing I've put on at least 5-10 lbs since becoming pregnant! I have just been listening to my appetite. I am 5'5 and about 125 normally so I'm OK. I went through a phase last year where I got super into working out - I was lifting weights (heavy lifting) and eating a low-carb diet. However, I stopped getting my period and it totally freaked me out! I thought to myself: I want to have kids, man! So I put the intense workouts on hold and decided that I'll get in crazy good shape *after* I have kids. :)


----------



## annie00

Okay so now I haven't spotted in a couple days and all of a sudden today I'm spotting little brown clots like one was floating in my water... Wtf I'm so ready for all this to stop!!!!! I had sex last night but nothing rough


----------



## annie00

Wow hope ur not big at all I wish I was ur weight... I have heard that intense working out can stop periods all together who new that's all we had to do to stop these things lol


----------



## hopestruck

annie00 said:


> Okay so now I haven't spotted in a couple days and all of a sudden today I'm spotting little brown clots like one was floating in my water... Wtf I'm so ready for all this to stop!!!!! I had sex last night but nothing rough

Oh man, well don't worry about it, as far as we know your little bubs is totally healthy! Just keep an eye on it and if it turns red you know what to do. :hugs:



annie00 said:


> Wow hope ur not big at all I wish I was ur weight... I have heard that intense working out can stop periods all together who new that's all we had to do to stop these things lol

LOL I know huh!? I only missed one period on it before I freaked out (thought I was pregnant, and BFN, LOL), so I have no idea how long it would have gone on for if I would have kept working out. But I think I have a super super sensitive hormonal system, so that's probably why it affected me so quickly. I know that months that I have been super stressed my period will often last 40-45 days (due to delayed ovulation I think). :wacko:


----------



## annie00

Oh wow girl u do have a weird cycle like I can stress real bad
And still ovulate that's crazy how everyone is different ... 

I'm gonna kep a eye on it just aggravates me


----------



## bexxc

sorry to hear you're spotting again :hugs: i'm sure it's just from the bding. i've been to scared to even try it since our bfp....poor hubby :haha:

i had gotten up to about 190, lost some weight, got a bfp and now i'm down to about 165. i've continued to take a walk every day and eat healthy. i just want everything to go smoothly with this pregnancy. i'm afraid to eat anything bad! lol


----------



## hopestruck

Ooops I meant to say my CYCLE will last 40-45 days, not my PERIOD :dohh:. Gawd, wouldn't that be horrible! But yeah, still very sensitive indeed, although that only happened 2 or 3 times that I know of...normally it was 30-35 days, until I started seeing the acupuncturist, then it was 28 on the nose!

I can definitely understand how it would be irritating! Chin up girl! How are you feeling otherwise? I have almost NO symptoms now except frequent urination, very occasional mild nausea, and only slightly tender breasts, mainly in the evening.


----------



## annie00

I'm feeling okay sore boobs nausE comes and goes hungry as hell tired and moody an some what emontial and peeing all the time ughh


----------



## bexxc

my cycles were always horribly irregular. after i went off the pill, i didn't have a period for 8 MONTHS!!! after a couple rounds of clomid my body seemed to remember what to do, but even then my cycles were 35-40 days.


----------



## hopestruck

The pill really messes you up, doesn't it? My last experience was with Seasonale (the one where you only get your period every 3 months - don't know WHY I thought that was a good idea), and it totally messed me up. I became completely depressed, fatigued, started gaining weight, had digestive problems, and literally lived in a fog. The whole 2 months I was on it feel like one sad blur. After I went off it also took me about 4 months to have a normal period again, from what I recall. Never again! *TMI alert* - we've been using the pull out method for over 2 years and have only gotten pregnant when we wanted to! I think we'll be sticking with that until we're completely done baby-making :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i don't think we'll be going back on the pill. only natural family planning for us and if i get a little unexpected surprise at some point i'm okay with that. but NO MORE MEDS!


----------



## annie00

Me n dh been together 5 yrs and I been off the pill for 3 yrs and we have been pulling out since we started dating and never got pregnant it took a yr of ttc faithfully month after month of getting pregnant I don't want to get back on the pill after baby is born but he wants me to... I don't bc it messe me up so much


----------



## bexxc

we should invent a pill for guys and see how much they like having their hormones all screwed up all the time!!!!


----------



## annie00

I agree bex


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, temp went down today, did an ic test anyway! what do you think? see anything?

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo4.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo1.jpg


----------



## ocean_pearl

Did a digi and frer:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo7.jpg
https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo8.jpg
:happydance:


----------



## samanthax

ocean_pearl congratulations! xx


----------



## hopestruck

Yay!!! Congratulations ocean! Wonderful news! That's darker than my FRER was at 11dpo. I swear, this thread brings good luck!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

congratulations!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: that's so exciting.
maybe we should rename this thread "bring on baby"


----------



## samanthax

i hope i get my bfp 

i got 15 ovulation strips; and 5 pregnancy test for £2.99 x


----------



## bexxc

looks like you o'd on cd 15. you should get your crosshairs tomorrow. you know we'll wait it out with ya! :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls! Thanks for keeping me level headed while I was going loopy x


----------



## annie00

congrats Ocean!! i seen the line on the wondfo before digi and frer!!! SO happy for u !!!!

As for me im stil spotting brown with cramps here n now and im getting depressed bc i just wish i could enjoy my pregnancy....!!!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry these early parts have been so rough on you annie...but we're all here for you! when is your next appt?


----------



## annie00

Thank u bexx my next appt is may 7... I had a intense type cramp thy was quick is that normal? I'm making reservations for olive garden tonight for me n lance..


----------



## hopestruck

Yep Annie totally normal, I get them sometimes too. The ones you need to worry about are the deep, intense ones that feel like heavy period cramps. Aside from that there is no need to worry as long as there is no bleeding. :)

Olive Garden- nice! Enjoy your time :) We went for Vietnamese last night (one of the few "ethnic" restaurants in this town) and it was a nice treat.


----------



## bexxc

have fun at dinner!


----------



## annie00

So I called olive garden and I can't make reservations how rude!!!! Since when?? 

So now should I go to olive garden are Logan's road house?? Hmmm


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all! 

So as long as its brown it's fine and baby is okay??


----------



## bexxc

they say brown blood is old blood and it's nothing to worry about unless it turns red or heavy or you're having period type cramps like hope said.


----------



## annie00

Okay thanks bex and hope!!! Xoxo

My cramps come and go nothing like af at all... Brown when I wipe time to time.. I'm thinkin it's from intercourse... I don't feel like I'm havin a mc so that's a good thing..

Man I been havin crazy dreams ughh.. Like last night I dreamed I went potty and my whole toliet paper was red full of blood.. Lol I was scared to go to the potty this morning lmao.. Crazy hormones ..

Do y'all wanna be closer r farther away from dh? 

I wanna be farther away... Like its weird


----------



## bexxc

i'm feeling kinda clingy lately. i was bummed when he had to leave for work this morning.


----------



## hopestruck

Talk about WEIRD dreams, I just had a 1.5 hour nap and woke up from the most wild dream! I dreamed that I was walking around a stadium, completely exhausted, so I sat in a chair...All of a sudden I was sky diving, and I was terrified but I was too tired to even open my eyes. Crazy!

As for being close/far from DH - it's mixed...sometimes I want to be closer, but the past few days he has been really irritating me! He is a *wonderful* guy but he is just goofy and sometimes it's not very well timed. LOL. It's probably me being more irritable than anything else.


----------



## bexxc

i have the same goofy problem with my dh. sometimes he just doesn't know when to turn it off and then he feels hurt when i get irritated.


----------



## annie00

Yea well mine is goofy usually I just go with the flow like of he wants to cuddle I cuddle no biggie but now if he wants to cuddle I push him away.. It's crazy.. Lol.. 

He isn't a very talkative person so I can't tell him how I really feel often lol.. I think it's all my hormones bc I just wanna be with my mom lately and she is almost 4 hours away from me.. It's crazy... I told dh that he told me its my hormones lol.. Men..

My diner was nice but dh does more bitching then me :/


----------



## annie00

Good morning girls!! I feel like cramp today.. My face hurts like I'm getting sinse infection and I'm cramping on left side.. No af cramps more like pressure I'm not sure how to explain it


----------



## bexxc

hi girls! i'm having a pretty good day today :) my mom just got home from her trip to philadelphia, so we've been spending the day together. i got new pair of shoes and had an awesome lunch. off to my in laws' for my bro in law's birthday. i think i'm going to need to go to bed early tonight!


----------



## annie00

Wow bex sounds like u had a lovely day!! I have a rough day.. Under my eye on my cheek bone is killin me and I have been crampy all day I'm worried


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry you've been worrying. remember, some cramping is to be expected. your uterus has got to stretch quite a bit to house baby.


----------



## annie00

Thank u bex.. I dreamed a had a miscarriage I dreamed when I wiped there were little Eggies mixed with blood I woke up scared to death.. I sure hope this isn't a real life sign


----------



## bexxc

i've had some weird, disturbing dreams too. i think it's perfectly normal. it's just you brain grappling with all your worry. just try to stay relaxed. when's your next appt again?


----------



## samanthax

yeah they do say you do get weird unusual dreams x


----------



## bexxc

oooh! samantha! positive opk today!!! get busy!


----------



## annie00

May 7th... I'm not gonna lie i keep thinking I'm miscarrying bc last night I had some intense cramps that wouldn't go away 

Now if i stand up straight its hurts down there..


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you have to wait so long with all this worry. can you call your doc tomorrow and explain what's happening and maybe be seen sooner?


----------



## annie00

There not gonna see me bc I'm not spotting at the moment... They gonna say its Normal


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's fine hun. just try to stay positive. rub your belly and think positive thoughts for your lo. :flower:


----------



## annie00

Ur right bexx... 

What are the chances of mc after we hear heart beat??


----------



## bexxc

i read that once you hear/see a heartbeat at around 8 weeks, the risk of mc drops to 3%


----------



## annie00

Well I heard my babies heart beat at 6w4d.. 

I keep havin a pulling sensation between the middle an the right side.. It's real fast and sharp


----------



## bexxc

i've had some super sharp pains and everything's okay so far. lots of stuff is getting shifted around down there. your ligaments are stretching too. also, i've had some cramping from gas and constipation too. :blush: we've got a lot going on in our bodies right now.


----------



## annie00

Ur right thank u so much&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## bexxc

not that i'm totally confident all the time...today i hardly feel pregnant at all and that makes me a bit nervous. i'm just trying to remind myself that this has happened before and everything was fine.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Annie, I'm sure it's ok hun, try not to worry. Bexx has given great advice.

It's All feeling a bit more real now! I was worried I'd have a chemical but this test looks good, what do you think?

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/fe5d82cf.jpg

Top is 11dpo and bottom is 13dpo, today x


----------



## bexxc

great progression so far!!!!


----------



## annie00

Thanks ocean!!! Ur test look Awsome!!!! 

Congrats again.. 

Do y'all think it's okay to lay in bed all day since dh is working there is nothing eles I could do lol


----------



## bexxc

i don't see anything wrong with that if you're feeling tired. though you might feel better and less worried if you find something to do :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you!

I've been lazing about all day with DP. Feeling v tired, peeing a lot and felt quite nauseous earlier because I hadn't eaten, hope ms isn't here yet! :(


----------



## annie00

Not that I'm tired just feel like blah.. 

Started spotting light orange/tan ughhh I just wish I could actually enjoy this pregnancy


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it'll get easier once we're all out a first tri...just a few more weeks :)


----------



## annie00

Seems like a mountain I'm never gonna reach the top of.. Lol


----------



## bexxc

i know. even after my awesome ultrasound i'm already worried again. i have an appointment with my new ob on tuesday. my fs highly recommended him and says he's really patient with first time mommies and he's very involved with his patients. i doubt i'll have another u/s, but hopefully i can spew all my anxiety all over him and ask a million questions. i just wish there were some way to check on the baby every day!


----------



## annie00

Bex I totally agree!! I want a ultra sound every day!!!! 

I had a Awsome us to heart beat was strong but still lol


----------



## bexxc

i know...i feel so dumb sometimes, but the u/s only stops me from feeling nervous for about a day. i keep telling myself that it's natural for mommies to worry and it won't get any easier--ever! we're in it for the long haul now! i think about how many times i'll be checking in on baby to make sure he/she is still breathing during the night or how freaked out i'll be the first time baby gets sick or when i have to go back to work lol. for-ev-er!!!! :haha:


----------



## samanthax

I think you can buy a heart beatting thing that you put around your tummy and listen the heart beat x


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it's called a doppler, but i've heard it can actually really annoy the baby because it uses sound waves. somehow i can't justify disturbing the baby every day for my own peace of mind


----------



## samanthax

hmm true /: x


----------



## bexxc

...and i don't think they're very effective before 11-12 weeks or so


----------



## samanthax

aww, well im sure everything is fine.


----------



## annie00

I was actually looking at the. On ebay.. I could get on for 60 dollars but I can't use it untill 10 weeks so all that's gonna do is worry me more... Thinking its not a good idea bc it will control my life


----------



## annie00

Where is everyone??


----------



## bexxc

hey annie! my spring break is over so i was back to work again today...i'm got so spoiled by my afternoon naps and frequent potty visits. getting back into the swing of things is going to be a bit tough. i'm taking tomorrow off though as i have our first ob appointment tomorrow. it's just easier for me to take the whole day off, so i'll sleep in and get some homework done before our appointment.

how's everything going with you ladies?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Sorry for being a bit out of the loop. I have a deadline coming up this friday (and a LOT of work to do) so I've been keeping pretty busy with that. How's everyone doing?

I'm fine, not too much has changed on my end. Had a couple stronger waves of nausea yesterday (and feeling icky and shaky, ew!), but aside from that I'm feeling pretty normal. Tomorrow is my appointment with my new doctor, and my U/S is a week away as of today!


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your appointment today! mine's at 2:00. i hope our new ob is as good as our fs made him out to be...


----------



## annie00

I haven't read Yalls post again but I'm own my way to er.. Last night me n dh had sex and now I'm bleeding bright red and passed 4 small clots .. Freaking out.. 
My nurse Said could very well be from sex sober gonna see


----------



## ocean_pearl

annie00 said:


> I haven't read Yalls post again but I'm own my way to er.. Last night me n dh had sex and now I'm bleeding bright red and passed 4 small clots .. Freaking out..
> My nurse Said could very well be from sex sober gonna see

Good luck, hopefully baby is ok :flower:


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry...could the clots just be...um...dh's stuff coming out mixed with blood? the cervix is very sensitive and swollen during pregnancy and it can bleed easily. and i don't think his swimmers and stuff had anywhere to go now that your cervix is blocked.

good luck at the er hun!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie - Oh no! I hope you are ok. Sending you lots of hugs and prayers and positive energy!! Let us know what they say. xoxox

Bexxc - Hope your appointment goes well today! If your FS recommended the OB, I'm sure he/she is fantastic! Mine's not till tomorrow, but I will keep you posted on what he says :)


----------



## hopestruck

Yes Annie, Bexxc is totally right. We DTD the other day (rare occurrence these days, haha) and the next day his "stuff" came back out. I had a tiny spot of brown that I'm sure was from irritating the cervix, but the "stuff" did seem kind of "off-colour". So I think the thought that it could mix with other stuff could be totally right. 
:hugs:


----------



## annie00

Well these were actually clots like looked like my period.. But only lasted when I wiped 4 times and now I'm spotting brown again and I have a pad on n nothing is in it.. 

Thank y'all so much!!! 

My Boobs don't hurt near as bad as they did yesterday are day before so that's a bad sign..


----------



## bexxc

i'm going to ask my ob about the breast soreness thing today because that's been bothering me. the last three days mine have hardly been sore at all and it's been a worry for me too. hopefully everything's okay and i'll get some answers to pass along to you.


----------



## hopestruck

Annie - are you still going to the ER?

Bexxc - yes, let us know what your OB says! I'll ask mine tomorrow about that as well. Mine haven't been more than mildly sore since about 6 weeks. However, the mild soreness is still there (though intermittent - usually more in the evenings and during the night), so I'm taking that as a good sign!


----------



## annie00

I'm waiting to see the dr now... 

Let me ask something if they do a us and see heartbeat and everything is good does that mean that tomorrow I can have a mc are if something was wrong with the baby they would have seen it today??


----------



## annie00

Mine usually hurt real bad in the morning but this morning didn't hurt at all but also slept sit bra on..


----------



## hopestruck

Annie - you should probably ask the doctor that question, but from my understanding it is theoretically possible to have a perfect ultrasound one day, and have a m/c the next day. It sadly happens to lots of women. HOWEVER, once you have heard the heartbeat (which you have!) the chances of this happening are very, very low. I think it's like less than 5%, maybe even closer to 3% or 1%. So, it is possible, but very unlikely. 

(again tho, prob best to ask the doc).

:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i agree w/hope. definitely talk to the doc about this one. while the risk is much lower at that point, there unfortunately aren't any guarantees in this. i think that's what keeps us all so worried. thinking about you and hoping everything goes okay :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all!!! 

Dr came in and asked why I came to the er why I didn't go to my OB I said bc I'm 3 hours from my OB .. All there gonna do is blood work check betas and all that's and do a regular us.. And told me I need to follow up with my OB to do a vag.. 


Very up set hope us and bw give me some relieve


----------



## annie00

Can they see heart. Beat with regular us at 7 w 5d


----------



## hopestruck

I think they should be able to see the heartbeat, but I'm not sure. Stay positive! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the U/S goes well! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i'm not really sure if that's too early or not...can you call your regular ob while you're waiting and make an appt. for later today? we switched to a new ob because my regular doc is an hour away. is there anyone closer to you that you can try?


----------



## annie00

No I can't.. I'm hoping since they saw heart beat at 6w4d vag that they gonna be able to see heartbeat today since I'm 7w5d


----------



## hopestruck

are you waiting to go in right now?


----------



## annie00

I just did a regular us and they coudlnt see anything and then they did a vag and they wouldn't let me hear the heartbeat bc I'm not suppose to hear it untill 2nd tri. He said the baby and heart it still there but I'm not aloud to hear it..


----------



## hopestruck

You're not ALLOWED to hear it? Wtf?! Sounds like they were extremely rude!

However - YAY that baby and heartbeat are still good!!! So glad to hear it :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

How nuts is that?! Oh well, glad it went well x


----------



## bexxc

that's reCOCKulous! you're not supposed to hear it til second tri???? who made up that rule? my fs let me hear the heartbeat and i was just under 8 weeks. they sound like braying asses! i hope you can get an appt. with your regular ob soon.

just got back from my appt. i wasn't scheduled for an ultrasound today, but our new ob was so sweet. he was totally understanding of how petrified we are and he did a quick u/s with his handheld to put our minds at ease. still in there with heart still beating away! :cloud9: 

we have another u/s scheduled for the 25th. doc wants to nail down a more accurate due date since i have such long, irregular cycles. 

here are some things he told me:
- the risk of m/c at this point is no more than 2%
- it is perfectly normal for your breasts to stop hurting around now. as the placenta begins to take over, they will naturally become less tender
-it is perfectly normal to feel a little crampy around now


----------



## hopestruck

Wow, wonderful Bexxc! Sounds like you have a gem of an OB. I'm so happy for you guys!

Good work on getting those questions answered!! :) I'm still slightly paranoid (well, for several reasons not least my previous 2 losses) but since my breast tenderness started to lessen around 6 weeks. BUT I am encouraged by his other point about the risk of M/C. I am hoping and praying with all of my heart that we have a heartbeat next week!


----------



## bexxc

i get as anxious for all of your appointments as i do for my own :haha: there is going to be a lovely heart beating in there! it's gonna be so beautiful!


----------



## annie00

Wow bex wish I had ur ob what a dream!!!

Hope= sweetie I'm praying everything goes well..

My OB told me its up to me if I want to go in earlier than may 7th and I told her I would just keep that appt since my baby looked good today and if it gets worse bleeding cramping etc I'm gonna call n go in.. 
But at the er the us tech was really rude no heart for us preggo worrisome women..

But my baby is measuring 7w4ds and my app on my phone is measuring 7w5d so baby is going strong!!! The dr said there was a heart beat and baby was attached well...

Oh n my OB put me on pelvic rest


----------



## annie00

So is that my changes too less then 2%? Since hb was heard twice?? 

My dr told me I shouldn't spot after sex it's not normal I was like emm maybe for me it is if everything is okay with my baby!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

pelvic rest! :haha: sorry...i'm really immature for my age! 

btw...my ob wanted to give me a pap smear today, but i was so gummed up with progesterone gel he couldn't do it :blush: how gross is that????

thankfully today was my last round with that gunk and he'll be able to do it next time.


----------



## annie00

Wow bex lmao!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## annie00

So just wondering since we in a camp ground and now I'm on pelvic rest she said no sex and rest but I need to do Laundry tomorrow .. Dh said he will do it but that just isn't right... 
So I'm wondering if I should just rest n let him to the clothes and I just cook a spahettie and rest are do yall think it would be okay to wash some dirty clothes? Lol sorry


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it won't kill dh to do a little laundry :winkwink: the doc told you to rest, so rest.


----------



## bexxc

good morning, girls! how's everyone feeling today?


----------



## annie00

I agree with u bex.. Then tomorrow I do his uncles laundry he pays me so I have I do it :(.. I don't want to do it bc I have to lift on hi basket and all..


----------



## annie00

I'm feeling okay.. Just ate some ramen noodles still hungry lmao.. Boob r super sore today!! 
Last night had nasueas and heartburn all night


----------



## hopestruck

Oh I don't know what I would do without you ladies!! Thank you so much for your constant encouragement. It means so much to me!!! :)

Bexxc - that's pretty funny about the pap! Oh the things we go through to have babies...

Annie - definitely get your DH to do the laundry! My OH does it all the time and it's awesome. :D

Well ladies, I think *may* have heard baby's heartbeat on the doppler (I bought one in my last pregnancy and just started using it this past week with this one). Obviously I'm not 100% sure, but I listened to a bunch of youtube videos (under the search term "fetal doppler 8 weeks"), and what I heard sounded exactly like that. Like this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk3FkC9Xipw

Plus, in all the time I've spent listening before, I've never heard any sound like that in the past! I could hear my own heartbeat in the background and it was definitely going at a different pace, and much slower. I was pretty convinced. I hope and pray it was the real thing! I guess I'll find out next week :)


----------



## bexxc

has your spotting stopped?


----------



## annie00

Hope if it's a lot faster then ur own heart beat pace than I would say Yeap u heard the little beans heart beat!!! 

Well the spottig stopped but I decided to go ahead n do laundry and washed my sheets and my dogs and I spotted a little brown in my panties.. But that is from the ultra sound.. 

Okay I want to buy a Doppler but do y'all think it's worth it are is it more trouble than it's worth I'm scare if I don't feel it I'm gonna freak


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, if you think you might freak then don't get a doppler. Lol. It gives some women peace of mind and others more worry! I bought one on panic during my last pregnancy. Otherwise I probably wouldn't have gotten one. Obviously its up to you, totally personal decision! I think if you're getting scans and have regular doc appts, there's no real reason to use one.


----------



## annie00

I gues ur right hope.. Wish u was next door so when I was worried I could run over there and here his little heart beat... 

When do I get to find out te gender??


----------



## annie00

I just had a bm kinda had to strain .. Sorry tmi and I had a dark almost black blood clot it was pretty big wit a thin bit of red in should I go back to hospital ?


----------



## hopestruck

Oh Annie, I'm so sorry you are dealing with this! At this point, given that they just saw you yesterday and said everything was fine, I'd say try not to worry about it right now. As long as the blood looks old (which it sounds like it does), and you're not cramping, everything is most likely just fine in there. Still a drag though!

As for the sex - you usually find that out at the ultrasound that happens from 18-22 weeks :)


----------



## annie00

Thank u hopes I new I shouldn't have washed clothes n on my feet all day.. I'm lay down now though.. 

I'm just gonna keep a eye on it!!


----------



## annie00

sure is quite on here tonight... im goin to bed now... the spotting is really light.. im just upset bc i got to do more laundry tomorrow and clean his camper my dh uncle... UGHH


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it is pretty quiet. my doc gave me a copy of what to expect, so after i finished my homework for the night i decided to peruse it a little. i've been a bit crampy today. i keep telling myself it's nothing to worry about, but it's a little annoying.


----------



## annie00

Bex I no exactly how u feel with the cramping last night I was about to cry bc preg suppose to be a Awsome time in our life and it's not... Hopefully it will get better for all of us. !!!!


----------



## bexxc

for some reason i'm feeling a bit more confident today. the cramping never felt like period cramps- just uncomfortable. they seem to have subsided today, but OHMYGOSH am i tired! ugh. i just want to get through work, get home and do my assignments, cook dinner, and go to bed. :sleep:


----------



## annie00

That's a good thing means ur hormone are high!! 

I'm not doing anything today.. I'm Layin in bed watching lifetime movies and at about 5 I'm gonna cook ... That's it.. The spotting is super light my boobs hurt but that's about it..


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies!

Yes, I know exactly how you feel. I envy women who have perfect TTC stories and pregnancies...who seem to just breeze through. For the rest of us it really is a time of stress and worry. Sigh. I think I will feel a lot of relief when I see a heartbeat on ultrasound though... 5 days left!

Bexxc, I hear you on the tiredness. OH has been doing some freelance writing work in the mornings, and he wakes up around 4:30-5. He hits snooze about 5 times on his alarm, and this morning I had enough. I had woken up to pee at 3:15, and couldn't get back to sleep after. So then, when I heard his alarm clock go off 4 times until 4:30, I had enough and told him to use his freakin' alarm clock ONCE and get up! He got up and I had 2 1/2 hours of blissful sleep until my dog woke me up to do her business :/ It wasn't enough though. I feel like I've been suffering from a lack of sleep this whole pregnancy. In my first pregnancy I would go to bed around 9 and wake up at 7 or 8 and still felt tired. This time around I've been going to bed around 10:30-11 and waking up at 6:30 or so (and I usually have at least an hour of so of tossing and turning during the night). I don't know why but I just can't sleep in! I think the only solution will be to try to go to bed earlier...


----------



## hopestruck

PS - Congrats on the 9 week mark Bexxc! Only 3 weeks left till you're out of 1st tri :)


----------



## annie00

Hope I'm going threw that as well!!!! I usually sleep till noon sometimes later but since I got pregnant I wake up at 9 no later then 10 I don't understand it..

I have three dogs I'm concerned they gonna bark at something n wake my baby up are gonna jump in my lap when I'm holding the baby.. 

So I got 4 wks left till I'm out of first tri..


----------



## bexxc

i hope i feel a little more confident once i get to 2nd tri!

ugh! today is a hard day to teach little children! :haha:


----------



## annie00

im sure we all will bexx!!! dont know what i would do with out yall ladies!!


----------



## bexxc

it is really great to have you guys here :) and we're all pretty close together so we're all on the same page! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Yea that's what's the coolest part we r all weeks apart... 

Should I be worried if I only have sore boobs with cramps here n there n mild waves of nausea... Fatigue isn't here yet


----------



## bexxc

i think you should be okay...my boobs aren't even sore anymore. no nausea. just tired and really really moody right now. my schoolwork feels like a death march and i suddenly really don't want what i planned for dinner and now i don't know what to eat. i'm so cranky.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi girls, I'm having some bleeding :( It's brown spotting right now only, but this is how my last M/C started. Heading to the hospital now. Please pray for me. Will update asap. Thanks...


----------



## bexxc

oh sweetie! i'm sorry. you must be terrified. just try and think about everything we've talked about. brown blood is old blood. so it's likely that you're still okay. :hugs: sending prayers, positive thoughts, and lots of hugs your way. 

are you cramping at all?


----------



## hopestruck

Not really cramping, but I am concerned as this is exactly how the last one went. Thanks for your support. My phones dying here but ill update asap. Xx


----------



## bexxc

okay...good luck, hun. i'll be thinkin of you!:flower:


----------



## annie00

Oh hope hunnie I'm sorry ur going threw this but stay calm sweetie bc I'm the one that can tell u from going threw it.. I spotted brown dark brown fan yellow red blood clots and brown again and my baby is still hangin in there.. So I'm saying just cause ur spotting doesn't mean anything wrong with the baby.. Like bex say the brown is old blood I'm still spotting brown now.. 

Did u have sex are anything today r yesterday that could have irrated the cervix? 

Please keep us updated!!!

Good luck xoxo


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

So, update. Had to wait sooo long in the ER. And then they told me they couldn't do ultrasound because they don't have a trained person there to do it at night (oh the joys of living in a rural community!). The doctor did a pelvic exam though, and said that my cervix is closed, which is a good thing (but that the spotting was coming from the cervix). He put in an emergency requisition for me to get an ultrasound ASAP tomorrow as well as bloodwork to see where my hcg levels are at. So, hopefully they will call me early in the morning to get me in for a scan. *sigh* 

At this point I'm honestly not very hopeful...have to set my expectations low. But I really appreciate both of your kind words - it means a lot to me. 

Will update you in the morning xx


----------



## hopestruck

Oh and Annie, no sex since last weekend so that's not the problem (and he said the blood was from the cervix not outside of it). :(


----------



## annie00

Wow hope I'm praying for you.. Can u believe no one did a pelvic exam on me with everything I'm going threw??!

So can u tell me what it means it's coming from the cervix? I thought that's where it always comes from and it's normal bc it is full of blood ??


----------



## bexxc

thinking of you today, hope. hoping you get your scan and all is well. how are you feeling?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi girls,

Thanks for your notes.

I'm feeling fine today...normal I guess. No new spotting to report of at the moment, just a bit of light brown when I wipe. Hospital called and has a spot for me at 9:30, so in about 45 minutes. Great of them to squeeze me in. I'll keep you all updated.

Annie - bleeding in pregnancy is usually caused from either bumping/irritating the cervix (ie during sex, so bleeding outside the cervix) or bleeding from inside the cervix (which has the potential to be more serious). Yes, the uterus definitely has lots of blood in it so it's possible that it's just "cleaning itself out" (or so I've read). It can go either way until they do an ultrasound and see a heartbeat. But if there's no heartbeat and/or baby stopped developing, it means I will miscarry.


----------



## annie00

Wow hope!! I'm so hoping there is a heart beat sweetie!! Please let me know asap!!! 

Good luck hunnie!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Bad news :(

Baby is in there, looked just like a little tiny baby. But only measuring 7w2d +/- 5 days (so up to 8 weeks), and no heartbeat. They did bloodwork but I have to wait till my next doc appointment to find out the results. The next step is just to wait to miscarry (god, what a horrible experience) and then to go and start doing some tests to see what's happening. 

Ugh. Can't believe I'm going through this for the third time in 6 months. It's just so so unfair. :(


----------



## annie00

Omg hope I'm so sorry... Ur in my prayers!!!

Maybe it's just to early to hear the hb??


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie...

She said there's a small chance she may have just missed the heartbeat, but she said it's unlikely. I called my doc and am waiting to hear back about whether or not he needs to see me before our next appt (scheduled for next Thursday). I have my original ultrasound on Tuesday, so depending on what happens I may still go to that one as well to see if anything has changed.

Also, I got my BFP about 10 days after O so it's unlikely that my dates are wrong :(


----------



## annie00

Didnt u say u heard baby hb ??

I hope the dr wants to see u ASAP to do another ultra sound!!! 

I'm so scared I'm gonna mc!!

I'm so sorry


----------



## hopestruck

No she couldn't find the heartbeat. She showed me the U/S and pointed out where we should see it beating, but there was nothing, no beating and no movement.

Don't be scared Annie. You have a really great chance of having a M/C and no history of loss. At this point I'm pretty sure there is something going on with me, maybe low progesterone or a blood clotting disorder. So don't be afraid xx


----------



## annie00

Wow r they gonna run test on u to see what's wrong?


----------



## hopestruck

My doctor (the new one - soooo much better than the last one) wants to see me in about half an hour, so I'll let you know what he says. 

As for tests, yes I hope to get them done ASAP to see whats going on. Things like hormone imbalance and blood clotting disorders have a pretty good prognosis for successful pregnancy once treated. So we'll see... It takes a couple months of doing tests though usually before you find out what's happening.


----------



## bexxc

oh, hope. i'm so sorry you have this worry. still praying for your miracle...that they might have missed something. [-o&lt;


----------



## annie00

That's what I'm praying for to bex!! 

Hope please keep us updated??

Is it to early to feel baby moving??

It feels like I took a laxitive and got bubble guts but I didn't.. Sorrytmi


----------



## bexxc

from what i read, it's definitely too early. i felt something funny a few days ago, but i just chalked it up to gas or constipation.


----------



## bexxc

so anxious for you, hope. what did your new doc say?


----------



## annie00

Yes bex I agree that's what isaid too.. Lol 

Hope any updates?


----------



## hopestruck

Oh Annie, you are hilarious...

No good news from the doctor. He saw the scans and gave my my hcg level - he said it is really low, in the 4000s. He said based on this he is calling it a missed miscarriage :cry:

He prescribed my misoprostol (and T3s) so that I can induce m/c at home whenever I'm ready rather than letting it drag out. He said I can still keep my scan appt on Tuesday if I want (and if I have not started/stopped bleeding). So right now I'm planning to do that. I would rather confirm with one more ultrasound before inducing miscarriage.

Soo... that's that. I think I'm going to just let nature take its course over the weekend, and then hopefully go to the scan on Tues. If the scan confirms that nothing has changed then I'll probably take the misoprostol that day or soon after.

He also said that he is going to get me set up for some of the tests that we can do in town - mainly the blood tests. Any other tests he will be referring me to a fertility specialist back in Vancouver (where I just moved from....groan). I'm hoping that the blood tests will give us answers. I feel so angry at my body. I'm only 25 and have never had any health problems. It's just so unfair.

I don't want this to be goodbye though... I would miss you ladies! I hope we can still keep in touch (here or elsewhere). Then hopefully I'll see you on the birth boards in 2013 :flow:


----------



## bexxc

hope, i'm so devastated for you. :hugs: not in exactly the same way, but i completely understand being mad at/frustrated with/utterly devastated by the betrayals that can be dealt by your own body. i wish there were something i could say to make any of this feel even the least bit better. 

like you mentioned earlier, in most cases there are easy and effective treatments available once you've identified the cause, so i know that you're going to get your sticky bean. 

i think i speak for all of us when i say that we all want you to stick around here and chat with us as much as you feel comfortable. :hugs:

praying that your heart heals and you find the answers you need to meet your forever baby.


----------



## annie00

Hope~ I'm so sorry for ur lose but I totally agree with u on the desicion to wait till Tuesday bc something could change.. Just remember this god is never gonna give u more than u can handle!!! And also think of it like this that something genetic wasn't right with the baby..

My friend got pregnant at 17 then again at 18 and lost both of them and now she is 9 months preggo again so just remember everything happens for a reason!!!!

I really hope u stick around and talk to us!!! And if u decide it's just to much then ur gonna be greatly missed!!! 

Again I'm sorry for u and ur family!!


----------



## bexxc

annie- how's your spotting situation? when's your next appt?


----------



## annie00

Hi bex I'm still spotting light brown when I wipe.. Next appt is may 7th.. I'll be 10 and a half weeks..... 

How r u?

Hope how r u? Any update?


----------



## bexxc

having a bit of a fight with dh right now, but that's life i guess.
other than that i'm pretty good.
tomorrow i'll be wrapping up week 3 of 11 in my last semester of my master's program. just 8 more to go. i'm seriously never going back to school again after this!


----------



## annie00

Lol bexx I totally agree I hate school.. I'm gonna go to hair school when my kid starts school..

Ur not the only one that is fighting with dh.. We been fighting too.. Must be in the air tonight.. Lol... Are possiable our hormones!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

my niece just finished cosmetology school today. she's GREAT with hair. now if only she didn't live in michigan...

maybe it is just hormones. or maybe men are just damn annoying! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol .. Okay I'm sad to say I'm a smoker when I found out I was preggo I tried to stopped cold turkey well dr said NO gonna stress u n baby out.. I went from smokin a pack Aday to 5-8 a day.. Dr said okay good deal.. Well im ready to stop... Now see dh smokes I can go all day without smokin when he gets home he smokes I front of me and it's so hard bc we used to smoke together.. I asked him to stop smokin around me but he true but doesn't...

I'm wondering if I could use the patch???


----------



## bexxc

ask your doctor about it. i'm not really sure. dh and i quit smoking when i started clomid last february. i googled "quitting smoking during pregnancy" and found this article.

https://www.babycenter.com/0_quitting-smoking-during-pregnancy-compare-your-options_1406034.bc

maybe it'll at least give you some info before you see your doc.


----------



## sugarstar84

Me too! 10dpo and temp rises! Maybe? :fingers crossed:


----------



## bexxc

can you post a link to your chart?


----------



## sugarstar84

I don't have one yet... but yesterday same time i was 97.5. this morning i was 97.3. now 97.9....


----------



## bexxc

well fx'd for you. i really hope it's your month!!! have you felt any different? some ladies say they have pg symptoms really early, but i still don't feel really feel much :haha:


----------



## sugarstar84

What does Fxd mean? I have had sore bbs which is very unusual for me... i started taking prenatals about a day before o, but started feeling nausea 4 days later...weird... also have been consipated last couple days...also weird....otherwise just feels like normal pms stuff...light cramping, starving, sleepy.


----------



## bexxc

fx'd = fingers crossed

sounds good so far. when do you plan on testing?


----------



## annie00

Bex on page 2 it says I can use the patch bc nicotine only is better then tar and all that.. 
I wanted to quit before I got preggo but it was so hard month after month and not succeeding... Thinking about cAlling pharmisit bc I want the patches now..

Welcome sugar..


----------



## sugarstar84

bexxc said:


> fx'd = fingers crossed
> 
> sounds good so far. when do you plan on testing?

I've had 3 BFN over the last 3 days... I'll test till AF comes...which my cramps are getting more noticable... kinda dull. But again, I'm a total POAS aholic complete with "line eyes" LOL
thanks for the good wishes!

I have had so many possible oops moments that i am starting to think i am infertile... I feel like I should have been pg by now in life. :/ I keep thinking "maybe i am!?" just to get dissapointed by the witch.....

Ya know what I just realized..? I haven't taken prenatal today and I'm still nauseated... Hmmmm :dust:


----------



## annie00

Sugar I'm only 23 yrs old and we tried for a yr faithfully temping opks preseed and never got preggo finally at one yr mark I got preggo.. God will give u a baby when y'all r ready.. Everyhing happens for a reason


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies, thanks for asking about me. Not much new to report, still only a small amount of brown spotting. Yesterday my breasts were more sore than they had been in a long time - talk about cruel and unusual punishment.

Funny the conversation has turned to smoking - the project I'm working on right now (that had a deadline on Friday - which I've gotten bumped later due to my issues this week) is about determinants of smoking in pregnancy (in the Canadian Aboriginal population)! From my reading I've found that it's actually quite difficult for most women to quit smoking during pregnancy, and most find themselves unable to do so. So don't feel too bad Annie, just do what you can. I don't know much about the quitting process, but have you considered acupuncture? My dad was a smoker and it worked for him - the best part is it's totally chemical free so it's definitely safe during pregnancy. A little more $$ perhaps but I loved acupuncture. Also very calming and relaxing and can improve your overall well-being.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: good to see you, hope. 

that must be really interesting to study. i love scientific studies! i know, i know. i'm a total dork. 

i would imagine that it would actually be harder to quit smoking during pregnancy than before. pregnancy is a stressful time and that just doesn't help in the quitting process. i was able to quit only under the exact right circumstances. i hadn't started my master's program yet, we'd been ttc for less than a year and i hadn't gone quite gone absolutely batshit crazy over it yet, and i personally felt like i was ready. i was extremely lucky!


----------



## annie00

Thank u hope!! Sorry to hear that maybe Tuesday will bring good. News?? Fx

Yea bexx it's very hard I only smoke 4 today and it's almost 3 been up since 9.. I'm gonna call my dr tomorrow and ask if I can do the patch... I'm ready to quit just need some help.. Cu dh still smokes


----------



## bexxc

is dh willing to quit with you? it's really not good for anyone in this situation for him to continue on with it.


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc - Yep, that's pretty much exactly what the literature says! Usually quitting is most successful when family and friends are supportive. It's definitely interesting stuff. This is a new area of work for me and I'm really enjoying it. I have 2 years left in my PhD now, so I am considering doing my dissertation on something related. Right now I'm looking at the impact of internet use and different kinds of internet use on smoking in pregnancy. Interestingly, I've found that women who use the internet more and who use more social networking stuff are less likely to smoke. I think I'm onto something! ;)

Annie I think it's great that you want to quit. I'm sure your Doc will be able to work with you to find a good solution! I hope that you will get some support from your DH.

I also am praying for a miracle on Tuesday. I've been looking up lots of stories of women who didn't hear a heartbeat around 7 weeks and then got one later on around 8 or 9. However, the fact that my HCG was soooo low is a pretty good indication that it really is over, so I'm not getting my hopes up. :(


----------



## bexxc

i'll keep right on praying for you, hope. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Just thoughts I'd update you guys...I just went to the bathroom and there was a bunch of dark brown on the pantyliner (there was nothing about an hour ago). I hope this means that things are progressing on their own. I would be so happy to be able to pass naturally rather than to have to take the medication. The stories are so disturbing :(

Thanks so much for being there for me. I only told my mom and my BFF about this pregnancy (because of my history), so it means a lot to be able to talk to you girls about it as well. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the update, hope. i'm so sorry you have to go through this at all. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Bex he said he would quit but he doesn't mean it.. As long as he isn't around I don't smoke when he gets home from work I smoke.. :( 

Hope- I'm sorry ur going threw this again!! We r always here for u hunnie!! I'm still not givin up hope!!

Well I have been more sick today .. It's stronger then ever before like I have a queasy feeling that isn't goin away thought I was hungry but didn't want it after I ordered it!! Light cramps like pulling and also when I wear my seat belt ouchh lol hurts my nipples.. I'm telling u I can feel my baby moving its on my left side kinda mid way up.. Feels like gas but totally different like something I never felt before?) weird... 

Were in a campground and me n dh drove home to the house two hours away and cleaned out the baby room threw the entertainment center and twin bed bc we had it as a guest room but we wanted to go home n threw everyhing away so we can start getting cribs n all...


----------



## bexxc

i think we're waiting until summer to clean out the nursery (ours is serving as one of our guest rooms too) and start working on it. that way i'll be off work and so will my dad (who is also a teacher). we're going to get rid of all the furniture and then they're going to paint and put up some wall decals before we get the baby furniture and stuff in there.


----------



## annie00

Wish I could paint but we got a brand new trailer so there neutral colored walls so I'm gonna leave them alone... 

The spotting was kind heavy brown but now it's back to light.. I have no clue what's going on


----------



## bexxc

i'm not really sure what to say about the spotting...except that it's been okay so far, so it should still be okay--- as nerve wracking as i'm sure it is. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I think ur right... :) to be honest lol


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies. I passed baby tonight. I hope this isn't TMI for you, and I apologize in advance if it is. But it was a rather peaceful experience. 

I had some strong cramping around 7pm that lasted for about 20 minutes, then I went to the bathroom around 8pm. I sat on the toilet, looked down, and saw a clear/tan coloured sac drop into the water. I got up immediately and picked it up so it wouldn't go down the drain. Called OH in right away. 

It was the most surreal thing. It looked perfect inside the sac. You could see its head, arms and legs, and even little eyes. It was sad to see it but also gives me so much more closure. OH and I both held it and took a couple pictures to save so that we'll never forget our little angel. Tomorrow I'll take baby to the hospital.

Wow. So surreal. And there was really no pain at all. Rest in peace little baby.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm glad that if it had to happen, it was at least a peaceful experience for both you and dh. i hope that the physical healing to come also makes way for the emotional healing that you need. thank you so much for being willing to share your story with us. :hugs: i have so much faith that the answers you need are not far away :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bexxc for listening and being there. I appreciate more than you could know :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Wow hope I'm sorry to hear that but I'm glad it was painless.. 

U have taught me something tonight I didn't know that's how u passed a baby I thought u just passed a blood clot and never even see it... I really had no clue the baby came out in a sac still formed.. Wow... Well at least u don't have to have a dnc now are take ur medS.. I hope u get preggo right away and please don't leave this forum!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

yes...please stay here with us. i know your story has a happy ending and i want to be able to share in it.


----------



## annie00

Hope I know this is a odd question and I totally understand if u don't want to do it but will u post what the baby looked like? I'm trying to find it on google bc this is so not what I thought a mc looked like u blew my mind... I feel bad odd are out of place for asking but I totally agree if u don't!!!! :( sorry


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks again to both of you. Yes I would love to stay here and keep up with you guys. Our stories will just be a little bit more different now than they were before :) Who knows, maybe the doc wilk give us the OK to start trying in a couple months, and then in a few more you guys can give me advice on how to care for a newborn :) 

Annie, yes I can definitely share a pic. However I will post it on my journal so that those who want to see it can choose to. Yes, it was really quite amazing to be honest. I never saw anything in either of my previous losses, but this was definitely unmistakeable when it came out. And yeah, I'm sooo glad I didnt opt for the d&c and waited to take the meds. It seriously happened in the best possible way it could have. The pain has been no worse than a heavy period. I just finally took one of my T3s... I was saving them all for when the pain got bad... Haha.


----------



## annie00

thank u hope! but i dont see it on ur journal?


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry Annie, haven't had a chance to put it up. I'll let you know when Ive done it.


----------



## annie00

Ty hope :) how r u feeling ? R u bleeding ?


----------



## bexxc

hope you guys are well. it's been a super busy day at work... feeling so tired. i told my lunchtime walking buddy that i'm preggers today. i told her if she told anyone else i'd punch her in the mouth! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol bex to funny.. Everyone knows about me be pregnant so yea... 

I haven't been sick today my boobs are not that sore and I stopped spotting


----------



## bexxc

yay for not spotting!!!!! :happydance:
i just made a dinner so freakin yummy that i ate until i thought i might barf. homemade creamy pesto sauce over whole wheat linguini topped with tomatoes and broiled chicken....*burp* i should NOT have eaten that much!


----------



## annie00

Wow bex!!! I don't like to cook that big of meals!!! Lmao!! I cooked homemade tacos I ate 4 I'm still hungry!! Oooo lmao


----------



## bexxc

i love cooking. though for the last year or so it's been more of a chore. it's hard to find the time to devote to it when i'm working full time and i'm in front of the computer all evening doing schoolwork.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow I bet it is... I usually start cooking hour r so before dh gets home from work... 

I went to the rest room an there was a little bit of brown .. Ugh...


----------



## bexxc

grrrrr! i'm sorry! how frustrating!


----------



## annie00

Yea I know... It's crazy!! Can't even enjoy my pregnancy.. I'm just waiting and do everyhing in my power to wait till may 7th thats my next appt and then may 16rh is my bday.. I'll be 24 so it's my last bday kidless


----------



## bexxc

my birthday's coming up too! :cake: happy birthday to us! mine's on monday (the 30th). only i'm way older than you! i'll be 33!

i don't know how you've managed to wait this long without demanding an appt. with your doc. i think i would have cracked by now.


----------



## hopestruck

Hey ladies! Mmm, food. I'm also a pretty big foodie, though I've been such an unhealthy eater lately! Hoping to get back into a healthy food/workout routine once I start feeling better. Bexxc, that dinner sounds a-ma-zing! Oh also made a delicious dinner tonight of steaks (which we rarely eat, so it's a treat) with a garlic thyme butter, broccoli and red potatoes. Yum yum. 

Annie - sorry to hear the spotting has returned! How irritating. I also think you've done a good job of not harassing your doctor...haha. It would be so easy to panic all the time but I think you are handling the spotting situation marvelously. I'm sure it will slow down in a few weeks time. I've heard of women who bled all through the first trimester and then it stopped and they went on to have no more spotting and a totally healthy pregnancy, so maybe that is what's happening in your case. 

Both of you have birthdays coming up, how lovely! Too bad you all can't celebrate with a cocktail! I'll try and have one for both of you ;)

AFM, feeling OK now, though it has been a rough day. Lots of cramps/pain down there and bleeding. Not traumatic though, and I'm still glad I went the natural route rather than meds or d&c. Starting to come to terms with the fact that we may not be TTC for a while now, since I'll be going for testing. Apparently it can take from 6-12 weeks (ie. 2-3 months!) before you start getting results back. We'll have to see what my doctor suggests.

By the way, thanks to both of you for commenting on my journal :flow: Annie, I'm going to write my next update tomorrow or the day after and then put the picture up if you still want to see it. I wanted to write down the whole story of what happened but didn't want to squeeze it all into one really long post. 

I started reading this book last night: https://www.amazon.com/About-What-W...4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
It is actually edited by the wife of one of my professors (Jessica Berger Gross). I have read some other books on miscarriage/loss before, but I think I like this one the best. For some reason it's very comforting to hear others' stories (especially when they are well written). It makes you feel like you are not alone in your experiences. Anyway, hopefully neither of you will have to check out any books like this, but I thought I'd mention it anyway for anyone else reading the thread. 

Now...must go do some work. I never did submit my project on Friday (because of what happened) and have been putting it off, big time. Tomorrow is crunch day.
Night!


----------



## annie00

Yea I have been doing well not buging my doctor!! I thought since I just saw my baby heartbeat a week ago today doesn't make sense into making a big deal out of it!! 

Hope I love readin ur journal ur a very good writer!! I was like ughh it's ready over :(!! Anyways can't wait to read more!! 

Going to bed now!! 

Oh btw yes please have a mixed drink for me (orange juice and vodka).. :) thanks lol


----------



## bexxc

good luck with your project!!! i had to get two days of coursework done yesterday because we have doc's appointments today and thursday. plus thursday is open house at work and i have to be there until 7:30. ick!!! boy i'm a going to be tired! 

i love steaks! but we hardly have them either. i actually made a couple on sunday myself. we had them with a little mushroom sauce and creamed spinach and roasted sweet potatoes. 

have a great day ladies!!!!


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies how r y'all??


----------



## bexxc

our scan went really well yesterday. this sprout's a major wiggle worm, but the u/s tech did manage to get some fun pictures. they said i'm measuring 10+3. 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/April25-3.jpg

hello out there!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/April25-4.jpg

it was so fun to watch sprout dancing around in there!


----------



## hopestruck

Wow!!!! Bexxc what a perfect scan! Incredible! It's amazing how much it has transformed in just a few weeks. Looks like a "real" baby now! I'm so happy for you. <3

I have an appointment with the doc today. I'm hoping he'll have some results from the lab about the testing on baby, but it might be too soon (only dropped it off on Tuesday). Either way I'm thinking we'll discuss next steps....

How's Annie today??


----------



## bexxc

yes- i was amazed that sprout went from blob to baby in just two weeks! 

i really hope you get some tests results back today. waiting for any kind of lab work can be agonizing, but this must feel particularly urgent. keep us posted on what the doc says. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, I'm really looking forward to seeing your little one blossom! Are you going to try and find out the sex at 20 weeks?

Doctor's appointment went well, he said they sent the container down to the lab in Vancouver and it got there yesterday (fast!!). So hopefully they will get results back soon on that one. I got the requisition for the first series of tests (all blood tests), which thankfully I can get done here instead of having to travel. He said he'll only send me to a specialist if something comes back abnormal, so that's good. He also wants me to wait to have one normal period, then to go get my bloods done ~ CD 21 of the next cycle. A long ways away, but I'm actually OK with it. I think my brain and body need a little break from pregnancy thoughts and hormones! So...the blood tests are for:

- hematology profile
- thyroid levels
- iron levels
- antiphospholipid antibodies
- protein c & s
- Factor Leiden
- progesterone
- phenotyping

Pretty thorough list, thankfully! OH also has to get blood taken for phenotyping, to check for "gene translocation" ...if we both have it, can lead to recurrent M/C and has no treatment. That would be a downer! I'm hoping that it's something "quick" and "easy" to deal with like hormones, thyroid, or a clotting issue. 

Soo....now we wait for my next AF to come! My last two M/C it didn't come for about 5 weeks. Any tips to shorten cycle length? I've heard b-vitamins can help...


----------



## annie00

Wow bex what a lovely scan!!!!! I'm so bummed today I go back on may 7th and there not doing a ultra sound they only listing to hb on Doppler!!! I'm so upset... 


Hope+ how did the dr go?


----------



## annie00

Wow hope that's some good news and I'm so happy for u that ur taking it this well!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Just posted an update right above! :thumbup:

Don't be upset, just think how exciting it will be when you see how MUCH your baby has grown at the next U/S! It will be like a big surprise :)


----------



## annie00

Ur right but I just called my OB to see when they gonna do a.nt scan... Lol I want to see my little baby


----------



## annie00

When u gonna post the pic? Hope?


----------



## hopestruck

Soon! I wanted to write a post about my M/C experience but haven't had time yet. I will try to send you the pic in a private message now tho. :)


----------



## hopestruck

Argh, so it won't let me attach a file to a msg.... gonna post it in the journal now anyway.


----------



## annie00

They only can do blood work at 15 weeks to see if spinabifda down syndrome and something eles *not ultra sound untill 20 weeks and that's tender scan..*


----------



## annie00

Thank u sweeti !! Xoxo


----------



## hopestruck

2 pics are up! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/918417-never-stop-hoping-waiting-miracle-2.html


----------



## hopestruck

Annie did you find it?


----------



## annie00

Wow hope that's amazing it's so incredidlable how much it looks like a normal baby...


----------



## bexxc

hope-- we're not finding out the sex. we really want the big surprise at the end. i've never been a big pink is for girls/blue is for boys kinda gal anyway. 

i really hope they find something in the blood work right away. it would be great if it was an easy to find, easy to solve problem! 

annie-- i'm sorry you don't get to have an u/s. i'd be pretty bummed too. they really should do them more frequently for everyone- at least in first trimester. i know it seems excessive, but every 2-3 weeks has felt just about comfortable for me. and that's really only 4 scans when you think about it. i think in europe ladies get more scans than they do in the us.


----------



## annie00

I have already had 5 us and heard heart beat in the last one and the most recent was last wen I went to er when I was bleeding and said baby heart beat was strong.. So dh said he is still gonna come just to hear the heart beat so that's good... 

We dtd earlier for the first time since night before I went to er bc the spotting has stopped but now I'm scared I'm gonna bleed and spot tomorrow.. I'm praying I don't..

I'm 9 weeks today yay!!


----------



## bexxc

congrats on your 9 weeks, hun. according to my scan, i'll be 11 weeks on sunday. just a couple more weeks and i'll be out of first tri! i can't wait!!!!

i have my nt scan/blood draw a week from today. morgan can't make it because he has to work (which he's really upset about), so my mom's coming with me. i have a feeling she's going to cry all over the place :haha: she can't even talk about my pregnancy without choking up, so she'll totally crumble when she sees the baby. 

hope you girls have a fantastic day. i'm so happy it's friday!


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, that's super cute about your mom. You're so close to being out of 1st tri! And Annie, you're getting close too.

Hope you ladies have a great day and a great weekend! I finally finished up my project last night so I may be out and about and not on B&B too much, so if I'm not on I'll catch up with y'all on Monday!


----------



## bexxc

congrats on finishing your project! that's so exciting! i always feel so relieved/excited (and exhausted) when a big project is finally finished and out of my hands.


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies.. I'll catch up later... We going home tomorrow and finish cleanin baby room out.. We dtd last night an I only spotted tan.. It is t brown anymore it's light tan???


----------



## bexxc

annie- sounds like things are getting better with your spotting! that's great news!


----------



## annie00

Yea bex I sure hope so.. How is y'all weekend going?


----------



## bexxc

weekend's going okay so far. just working on homework as usual. after tomorrow i have only 7 weeks left in my masters program. it's not ideal, but at least i'm getting close. my brother in law is coming over today to cook me birthday dinner. i requested ribs and mashed potatoes with carrot cake for dessert. yes, gluttonous, i know. but i can splurge a little, right?


----------



## annie00

Of course u can bex!!!! It's ur bday!!! Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

thanks :) my actual birthday is on monday. we're just celebrating tonight.


----------



## annie00

We dtd again and I haven't spotted yet... So I'm so hoping all this spotting stuff is behind us now... Fx for me..

Since we r home till tomorrow evening dh wants to go ride in the boat.. He thinks I will be okay if I go with him bc we r not going anything ruff waves d nothing and we r gonna go slow.. I asked my. Dr when I first got preg she told me if I did it before then I can still do it I askedif I can also fish she told me sure it's when I get bigger I have to start watching what I do.. So I'm really stuck in the middle about bout going in the boat r not I don't think it will hurt. Anything but I'm scared it will... What y'all think?


----------



## bexxc

i think you should be okay in the boat. as long as you're not going whitewater rafting or something you'll be fine. so glad your spotting has stopped!!!!


----------



## annie00

Ty u bex no im just goin in the bayou


----------



## hopestruck

Hello ladies!

Happy birthday Bexxc!!! :cake: 
What do you have planned for your special day?? :)

How was the boat ride Annie??


----------



## bexxc

aw, thanks, hope! so sweet of you to remember!!! my brother in law came over this weekend and cooked my a special birthday dinner... bbq ribs, mashed potatoes, and slaw with carrot cake for dessert. i wish there was a smiley that was unbuttoning its tight pants and looking ill!!! :haha: i'll celebrate with the rest of my family next weekend. my dad's birthday is a week later than mine and we always celebrate together.


----------



## annie00

Happy birthday bex!!!! 

Boat ride was so relaxing and nice we rode for about. 30 mins then we ended up buying a house boat lmao..


----------



## bexxc

a house boat? what a fun purchase!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm excited we have been lookin for one for years bc we love the water and always wanna stay the night on the bayou but couldnt!! This house boat was meant to be we just so happened to ask right before he told everyone it was for sale we saw pics exchanged money and in the middle of giving the money 4 people drove up to buy it!! We never have cash on us!!! We just happened to have it yesterday!! So we r saying its meant to be!!! So now we have two boats and a house boat lol no more boats!!!


----------



## bexxc

sounds like you guys are going to have a really fun summer! when will the sale be all finalized?


----------



## hopestruck

Wow, that sounds like you both had an awesome weekend!

Bexxc - that dinner sounds amaaaazing! Carrot cake is one of my ABSOLUTE favourite desserts. I'm allergic to walnuts so we usually have to make it at home in order to enjoy it. Glad to hear you had a good time, and I hope you have a good celebration with the rest of the fam!

Annie - that is amazing about the houseboat! That sounds incredible. I'm so jealous. Being from Vancouver I am used to being near to the ocean or lots of lakes, but now that I'm inland I'm soooo far from the sea and there aren't too many lakes nearby. I hope you enjoy it...great purchase since we're coming into the summer months.

WELL, we had an *eventful* weekend. I finished reading The Hunger Games on Friday, and begged OH to take me to the nearest city to see it (it stopped playing in our town a few weeks ago and I missed it) on Saturday. So we drove out - 2 1/2 hours. Got there and realized that there's a time change, and almost missed the movie. Saw the movie, got back in the car and discovered that the car's brakes stopped working :dohh:

Had to leave the car in a Boston Pizza parking lot, and managed to find a hotel that accepts pets (since we had our dog with us). We had no change of clothes, toothbrushes, or anything. Our cellphones were also dead since we hadn't brought chargers. Ugh! At least we could shower... Next day, we called around and found out there was only ONE mechanic in town working on a Sunday. So we had the car towed there, and waited around all day to find out what happened. By around 3pm they still hadn't looked at it, so we decided to rent a car and drive home so that we could work today. We have to leave as soon as OH gets off work to bring the rental back and pick up our car from the city (again, 2 1/2 hours away). *groan* They called us this morning and the repairs are going to cost $540 on top of the $150 we are paying for the rental car, plus the cost of gas for an extra 400 KM trip there and back! Aghh! Turns out it was a weekend of disaster. All for The Hunger Games. LOL.

But.... it was totally worth it ;) (although the book was better...) We would have had to have the car repaired at one point or another anyway.


----------



## annie00

Bexx the sale will be finalized this weekend so happy!!! 

Hope/ u poor baby that is a horriable weekend and a ass load of money for a movie !!! Lol anyways I sure hope they fixed ur car and everything is fine!!


----------



## bexxc

hope- i'm sorry your trip went a little sour. sounds pretty stressful...but i'm glad you guys were able to have fun anyway.

annie- so cool that things are going to be finalized so quickly! 

oh so tired and still have 3 chapters to read. guess i'd better get started! waaaaah!


----------



## annie00

Girls I'm scared :( this morning when I woke up my breast really were sore and hurting but all day today they not hurting it's like I'm not even pregnant anymore??


----------



## bexxc

don't worry sweetie...right around 8 1/2 or 9 weeks mine stopped hurting altogether. i think you're okay. as the placenta starts to take some of the burden of hormone production, it's natural for symptoms to decrease. as always, call your doc if you're really worried. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank u soooooo much bex!!! That really made me feel better!!! So u don't have any sore boobs are anything?


----------



## bexxc

nope. just tired. everything else has pretty much gone away. it's been like that for a couple weeks now. and so far everything has been okay.


----------



## annie00

Are u serious? I never thought it all disappears like this... I'm not peeing as often boobs just a tad sore nausea seems to be gone which I never really had it..

I'm tired but not so tired all I wanna do is sleep I take a nap from 2/4 that way I'm rested and I also in bed bye 10


----------



## bexxc

every once in awhile my nipples start to tingle though. it's weird! lol


----------



## annie00

Hmm that is weird!!! I'm serious I just don't feel preggo haven't felt preggo since yesterday :(


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's okay. when is your next appt?


----------



## annie00

Monday at 3 but there not doing a ultra sound only Doppler


----------



## annie00

Was 4cm at 6w4d good? And heartbeat was 120bpm?


----------



## annie00

I can't believe ur baby looks so much like a baby already it's a shame I'm not gonna be able to see my progress


----------



## bexxc

are you having a nt scan? those are usually done between 11 and 13 weeks...that isn't far off for you.


----------



## annie00

I called my dr asst and she had no idea what I was talking about?? She said they do blood work to check for that stuff!! I was like whatever!!!


----------



## bexxc

um...maybe you should check with another doctor...


----------



## annie00

Yea I just called my dr again bc it's not what I want I'm not happy and im gonna ask for a nt scan and a ultra sound this is just ******** and if they won't give me one I'll switch drs


----------



## bexxc

that's what i would do. i understand that it's an optional scan, but that means you should be given the option.


----------



## annie00

Well they just called me back I don't get my first ultra sound till 20 weeks and they don't do a nt scan till 19-21 weeks


----------



## bexxc

um...seriously. find another doctor. nt scans are supposed to be done by 13th week.


----------



## bexxc

this is from babycenter.com:


The NT scan must be done when you're between 11 and 14 weeks pregnant, because this is when the base of your baby's neck is still transparent. (The last day you can have it done is the day you turn 13 weeks and 6 days pregnant.) It's usually offered along with an evaluation for the presence or absence of nasal bone, as well as a blood test, in what's known as first-trimester combined screening.


----------



## annie00

I know I read that and I called my insurance and there not letting me switch!! Its not a big deal about me getting a nt scan bc either way I'm gonna love my child the same!! Kwim? So I'm fine with it honestly!!!! The only thing is I want to see my baby lol.. But reason why they can't give me another ultra sound before 20 weeks is bc I already had 6 vag ultra sounds so must have something to do with my insurance...


----------



## bexxc

how lame! i only had 2 vag. u/s and one slimybelly one. 

i'm a little worried about my nt scan on friday. i'm scared they'll find something wrong. of course, like you, i'd love the baby just as much anyway, but at the same time, i certainly don't want it to have a hard, short, or, painful life. it makes my stomach flip every time i think about it. and morgan can't even be there because he has to work. at least my mom is coming with me.


----------



## annie00

I'm sure everything is fine!! I'll be praying for u!! Yea my dr is a butt but nothing I can do about it I got to follow there rules and play there takes so therefore I'm not gonna be able to see my baby till 20weeks :( but I will get to hear his little heart Monday.. My bday is may 16 day after that I'll be 12 weeks!! Yay.. 12 weeks is that 2nd tri r is 13 weeks?


----------



## bexxc

:( that's too bad. but it will still be great to hear the heartbeat!!! 

i think technically 2nd tri starts at 13+4 (first tri is 13 weeks, 3 days)


----------



## annie00

Wow lol I thought at 12 w I was good damn lmao


----------



## bexxc

i know :) it seems like having to wait that much longer to be in 2nd tri is torture. but i think most doctors consider 12 weeks a bigger milestone because that's really where the miscarriage statistics drop drastically.


----------



## bexxc

good morning! or tired morning...or whatever. 

hope-- have you gotten any of your test results back yet? i'm so anxious for you to get some answers.


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies! Sorry for being a bit out of the loop.

Unfortunately it won't be a while until I get some results, since the doctor wants me to wait until day 21 of my NEXT cycle to go. I think he wants to make sure my hormones and everything is back to the norm before doing any of the testing. I'm only on CD 11 of my first cycle now, so it will be quite a while before I get any results back - probably about 2 months! I'm OK with that, as I kind of need the mental break from all this stuff! 

As far as the testing on the baby goes, I'm guessing he'll just give me the results from that when I see him next. Not sure when that will be, but probably after I go for the tests. 


Bexxc, I'm sure your scan's going to go great! It's always scary, but almost everyone I've seen has been cleared at the NT scan, and the vast majority of cases that I've seen where there are questions, it typically turns out that baby is 100% perfect! :)

Looking forward to more pics :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad you're making the most out of the break you're taking. 

i just want friday to get here so i can get this scan done and (maybe) relax a little bit with this pregnancy.


----------



## annie00

Hi hope that sux about the 2 month wait but at least it gives ur body time to rest and get ready ti carry it baby 9 months :)


----------



## bexxc

hooray, annie! you'll be a prune tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lmao Yeap bex but according to my what to expect app I'm already a prune!!! Hehe!!! 

I just figured out my names beaux Michael for a boy and bentley Paige for a girl? What y'all think?


----------



## bexxc

aw! super cute! did i tell you ours yet?

john (johnny) raymond for a boy (after my grandfather)
and
bryn morgan for a girl


----------



## annie00

Awe no I didn't tell me that's cute!!!! What r u hoping for?


----------



## bexxc

i don't really know yet. i think either would be great. i think dh really wants a girl. how bout you? hoping for one in particular?


----------



## annie00

Yes we both won't a boy sooooooooooooooooo bad!!! But if we get a girl we will be very happy as well


----------



## bexxc

do you have a feeling one way or the other what you're going to have? most of the people who know keep telling me girl, but i'm kinda thinking boy right now. i'm probably totally wrong. my intuition sucks!


----------



## annie00

I have a feeling it's a boy but it might just be my wishful thinkin :) 

I'm already showing... Right above my pelvic bone is hard already it's like it gets harder and harder everyday!!

Dh felt it tonight and said wow u can really feel it tonight!!! 

Are you? 

I can't handle this hungry feeling all day it's like I'm starving then once I eat I'm nauseated lol.. Bummer


----------



## bexxc

i'm just really bloated! definitely not showing any baby yet. but i'm on the chubby side.


----------



## annie00

Me too I lost 45 lbs before I got preggo I was down to 165lbs and working my but off at the gym!!!! Running 2.5 miles A day then bikin 2.5 miles then go left weights I was on top of the world!!! I felt great I looked Awsome I wa in a size 9 again and bam got preggo and can't go to the gym bc of all my problems but I'm asking Monday if I can go bc I really wanna go back... 

My lower stomach is harder its so crazy!!!!!! Even dh feels it it feels like a bump I guess lol..

I already gained all my weight back I lost :( I'm gonna he huge bc I'm always hungry


----------



## bexxc

i had lost about 20 lbs before getting pregnant. at first i thought keeping it off wouldn't be so hard because my appetite was pretty small. since week 8 i've been starving all the time. i keep telling myself to control myself but then i just keep eating. :shrug:


----------



## annie00

I totally know how u feel I try so damn hard to control my appitate but I can't I'm starving!!!! Lmao.. 

Dh was just passing threw to go back to work n brought me McDonald's breakfast and I'm still hungry lol


----------



## bexxc

oh mcdonald's sounds so good right now


----------



## annie00

Lol it was just wish I had more lol... Hehe..

Man I'm sitting here beating myself up over ciggarites it's killing me that I can't kick this horriable habbit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like a horriable parent and selfish!! It's horriable 
And I called my dr and the patch isn't recommend :(


----------



## bexxc

if your doc doesn't want you using the patch, what is recommended?


----------



## annie00

Call a help line!! Wtf is that gonna do I mean really all there gonna do is talk to me freak I have a addiction ya know what I mean I don't need a damn counciler kinda thing ...
I'm sorry I'm just havin a hard time


----------



## bexxc

oh i understand. quitting smoking is really hard. it took me a good 4 or 5 tries over several years to actually do it.


----------



## annie00

Last time I quit I quit on the patch in high school and I started after a yr of quitin.. Been smoking since but I went from a pack a day to 4-8 a day but hell I want to stop all the way.. 
I thought once I got preggo it would be as simple as seeing that bfp on the test and it was over kinda thing wrong!!!!
I honestly don't understand why a patch isn't better for the baby since its just nicotine and not all the crap in a cig.. Kwim?


----------



## bexxc

i don't really understand why the patch wouldn't be better. it seems like it would have less chemicals and be less harmful than smoking.


----------



## annie00

I totally agree!!! They didn't say I couldn't they said it wasn't recommended !!!


----------



## bexxc

so did they say you're just supposed to stop smoking?


----------



## bexxc

also, i've heard that if you can manage to quit before 14 weeks then the risk to the baby is greatly reduced. i don't know if that's something you can manage, but maybe it'll be a good goal to strive for. since you can space out quitting over a few weeks it might be easier.


----------



## annie00

They said either way stop all together r even cutting back was better for the baby... Like today I have had only 3 all day an it's almost 4


----------



## bexxc

that's really good. if it helps at all, here's what i did when i quit: i allowed myself 4 smokes a day to start, but every time i wanted a one, i only smoked half of it. that way i tricked myself into feeling like i got to smoke 8 times a day. the next week i went down to 3 a day (but again, just half at a time), then 2 the next week, and 1 the week after that. after that, just stopping didn't seem so hard.


----------



## annie00

Wow bexx that helped out a lot I'm gonna start doing that and only smoke half each time and that's gonna be my goal is 14 weeks!!! I hope n pray I can do it!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i know you can do it! smoking more often but not as much made it seem like i wasn't depriving myself of smoking. i'll keep sending you happy baby, healthy lung vibes!


----------



## annie00

Thank u do much!!! Ur the only one that has faith it seem dh just fusses me for it lol men


----------



## bexxc

your dh should really be on board with you! frickin boys. they've actually shown that even 3rd hand smoke--that icky smell that's left behind on clothes, skin, hair, furniture, etc. once a smoker is done smoking--can be bad for the people around you too- especially kids. you should kick him in the ass lol.


----------



## bexxc

nt scan in just over six hours....feeling so nervous (but excited too). i just want everything to be okay.


----------



## annie00

Bex let me know as soon as u find something out fx for you!!!! 

Hope how r u?


----------



## annie00

Wow I'm a lime today!!!! Yay!! I spotted a spec on tan last night that's the first time in week r so


----------



## bexxc

i'll let you know how it goes...less than 4 hours to go. 

how's your new smoking goal going today? :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Good I haven't smoked all dy today and it's 2pm its hard as hell


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!! Thanks for asking about me. Not too much going on at all, just the daily grind now! Feeling pretty back to my pre-pregnancy self...have been taking dollar store HPTs to watch my hormone levels go down, and yesterday the line was barely visible, so I'm thinking today or tomorrow I'll be at 0, or close to it. Time to start using protection!! LOL :)

Good luck at your NT scan today Bexxc! Keep us posted!! :happydance:

Annie, good for you on trying to cut down! I agree with Bexxc, you should start giving him a hard time about not supporting you! I can say from my research that a partner's support is one of the best predictors for quitting - in other words, you are MUCH more likely to be able to quit smoking if you have the support of your husband/wife and friends!! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I agree hope I'm gonna start naggin him to quit I really wish he would do it with me..

So r y'all gonna wait two months before trying again?? 
Don't forget about us we will be here for ya..

Bex how was the nt scan?? 

I smoked a cig today my damn stupid friend came over here and she smokes and offered me one... Ughh so I only smoked one today and it's almost 5


----------



## bexxc

nt was a bit on the thick side-- 2.4--which worries me a bit, but we have to wait til blood test results come in for them to give me an accurate risk factor. otherwise, baby's growing at a normal rate, heart rate is good, and this kid is super active. we won't have the blood results for at least a week, so now i'm just waiting. 

annie- great job. one smoke at 5 is a huge step in the right direction!!!! :happydance:

hope- that's great that you're almost down to zero. you'll be able to get going on all your testing :)


----------



## annie00

Oh wow bex I'm sorry to hear that... Does anything run in ur family r dh family? 

Im praying everything is fine!!


----------



## bexxc

absolutely nothing runs in either of our families. it's still within the normal range, it's just on the higher end of normal. i'm feeling a little less worried about it today. i just wish we didn't have to wait for the lab work results.


----------



## annie00

Well if it's in the normal range I wouldn't worry to much.. I know that's easier said then done just try to relax!!!


----------



## bexxc

at first i was really disappointed and worried, but i've finally convinced myself that being in the high end of normal is still normal and there's nothing i can do about it anyway. right now i'm just keeping myself busy with my assignments. 

my bloating went down enough today to put my wedding ring back on my finger, so that's a huge morale booster. :happydance:

how's your day going?


----------



## annie00

That's right sweetie it's still normal!!! 
I'm good we r back at the house now going in the boat tomorrow to go mess with the house boat can't wait... 

I'm okay I have a lot of pressure below it feels like I'm bloated but feels totally different.... Gas?? I'm not sure... Never had gas before...

I'm excited about my dr appt Monday it's at 3pm and dh I going with me they doing a pap and heart beat Doppler... 

I feel good though the spotting has totally stopped!!! Knock on wood &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## annie00

I'm doing my baby room in mossy oak camo and I'm gonna get my nanny to add pink trim for a girl are orange for a boy and I can't find a mobile anywheres!!!!!! I'm so upset!!! I really wanted one :( I have to clue what to do now.. They make them in army camo but that would just look stupid with mossy oak


----------



## bexxc

could you make a mobile? try googling how to do it. or you can buy one that's close enough in color or theme and modify it. 

i'm really still trying to decide on a theme for our nursery. i figure i have awhile to look around. we'll probably end up doing something dumb and cutesy. so far i really like this stuff:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XS1WLU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=ANFAB5OGV327J

but i'm not sure it's what we'll go with in the end.

glad the spotting has stopped!!! that must make you feel lots better!


----------



## annie00

Well I spoke to soon the spotting is back but now it's orange??? Wtf??


----------



## bexxc

somebody had started a thread about orange spotting on the 1st tri boards...let me see if i can find it.


----------



## bexxc

i can't find the particular thread i was looking for, but if you go into first tri and search orange spotting, a bunch of hits come up and it seems like all those ladies ended up being fine. maybe you can pm one of them and ask about it. 

i think i might like the bees better than the monkeys. what you think?
https://www.amazon.com/Boutique-Bra...DK54/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336350863&sr=8-3


----------



## bexxc

dammit! now i think i like this one best!
https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Baby-...4A/ref=sr_1_49?ie=UTF8&qid=1336352547&sr=8-49


----------



## annie00

I like the monkeys the best lol ... Well I had a bowel movement just now and I had a little bit of red mixed clear cm... Now I'm getting worried :( knowing there. It doing a ultra sound tomorrow is really bugging me


----------



## bexxc

tell your doc about your concerns and how you've spotted pretty continually. maybe he'll be able to give you some advice. my doc also has a little handheld u/s that he can get a quick peek with. maybe that will be available.


----------



## annie00

Oh I'm gonna tell my dr for sure but I'm wondering if I should call even though my appt is in 6 hours to let them no I'm spotted


----------



## bexxc

i don't think it would hurt to let them know ahead of time.


----------



## annie00

I ended up not calling I'm just gonna wait 3 hours to go spotting has stopped I'm nervous as hell though scared they won't hear heart beat..


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Just wanted to check in. 

Bexxc - so glad to hear your NT scan went well! I think you're right not to worry about it being in the higher end of normal. It's still normal, and that's all that counts! I know your baby is going to be perfectly happy and healthy. AND by the way, CONGRATS on the 12 week mark!!! When do you plan on making your big announcement?

Annie - Sorry to hear you've been spotting again! What a drag! I hope that the U/S will provide some much needed reassurance. I'm sure everything is just fine!

Things with me are just fine! Starting to get back to the gym now, which is great. I really felt like I was getting out of shape. We bought a new bedroom set last week, and it was delivered over the weekend, so we spent saturday setting it up : https://www1.thebrick.com/brickb2c/jsp/catalog/product.jsp?id=670QPK6&navAction=jump&navCount=3 Our room is the same shade of blue, so it looks very similar. We LOVE it! 

As far as other stuff goes, I started temping again and am taking OPKs (to avoid pregnancy this cycle, and also to just monitor what's going on). Not much to report as of yet. Looks like it's going to be a long cycle for me - but that is normal. In both of my previous M/Cs the first cycle was about 35 days. I think this one might be even longer since I was further along. But we'll see.


----------



## annie00

Hope.. So happy ur life is back to normal.. Yay!! I promise u will get ur baby one way r the other!!! Hang in there!!!

Hi bex!!

Afm-- they ended up doing a quick ultra sound and dh was amazed the heart beat was 164bpm :)
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/f0db7fb9.jpg

I just wish she would have gave me a zoom up close pic.. The baby is 10cm long.. So she said baby is growing and looking great and that the spotting may be caused from smoking.. :/

She told me I could go in the boat start working out and tan as well so tomorrow going to the gym again yay!! 

I have only gained 6 lbs since but the way I'm eating u would swear I would have gained 100 lol!!! 

She also said that I might be a spotter which is normal...


----------



## annie00

She also said the baby was on his head lmao crazy baby hehe


----------



## hopestruck

Awwww, wonderful Annie! I was waiting on here with bated breath. So glad to hear everything is fantastic!!!


----------



## annie00

Ty so much!!!! Is that hb rate good? High? Normal? Wat about the size?


----------



## bexxc

hi hope!!! love the new bedroom set! it's gorgeous! i'm sure your cycles will get more regular again soon. 

we actually told all the family that didn't know yet last week. and we just cleaned up the remainder yesterday by making a fb announcement. i even ended up telling my students today as well. 

annie- how was your appointment. what did you doc say about spotting?

we took the kids on a field trip today. nothing like being pregnant and hiking around in hot weather. i'm so tired! 

hope you ladies had a good start to your week.


----------



## annie00

Wow bexx u have had a very productive day... :) 

Me to I been driving around doing stuff that needed to be done for 5 hours now dh is driving bak to camp ground 2 hrs away.. Ughh I'm pooped


----------



## bexxc

glad your appointment went well. that heart rate is perfectly normal. ours is about 171. so glad everything is looking good. 

oh my gosh i am so tired! being out in the hot sun chasing kids today really took it out of me. after i got home i ate a big bowl of popcorn (dipped in mustard, of course- because i'm a freak) and fell asleep for an hour. and i'm still tired!


----------



## annie00

Omg did u say popcorn with mustard!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry but that is just wrong lmao!!! Nasty!!! 
What grade do u teach? I'm wore out to we finally back at camper now and I'm gonna take me a bathe and lay down :)


----------



## bexxc

i teach second grade.

i know, i know. it's really gross. but i just love mustard right now. popcorn dipped in mustard. string cheese dipped in mustard. scrambled egg and mustard sandwiches. grilled cheese with mustard. mustard mustard mustard!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow girl!!!!! I hate mustard lmao!!! 

I'm looking into buying dr browns bottles and I bought a bottle rack to dry them and I'm not sure if I can use that dryer rack???


----------



## annie00

Hi I'm thinking about buying a crib and then a regular size dresser so they could use it longer and get a changing table pad with the strap to put on top of dresser then when it's done with the changing table I can threw it away..


----------



## bexxc

they make nursery sets designed to convert. the one i'm looking at converts up to a double bed and you can take the guards off the top of the changer to convert it into a nightstand. check out jcpenney.com. they deliver and they have a lot of converter sets that look really nice and got great reviews. awesome prices too.


----------



## annie00

Ty I'm gonna do that.. All the ones I'm lookin at convert from crib to full size bed but that's y I didn't want to get a changing table it's a waste of money..

I was lookin at a chart in cm by weeks n my baby is measuring 10cm which is suppose to be 15 weeks... Wtf??


----------



## annie00

Just asked a lot of people what they thought about our baby names and they hate beaux think I shouldn't have x.. And they totally hate bentley Paige and Bentley elizabeth .. Wtf I totally love all of them names!!!

What do y'all really think?


----------



## bexxc

while they're not exactly my style, i think they're cute names. it's your baby. name it whatever the heck you want and don't let people tell you they're not good names. picking baby names is very personal and special and i say poo on anyone who says they're awful.


----------



## annie00

Ty bexx n I think ur right!!! I'm from Louisiana so the x on beaux is just so cute lol


----------



## bexxc

i think the x is cute too


----------



## bexxc

and i'm not sure about your measuring big...sprout's crl was only 5.36 cm- which was dead on 12+0 (which was about 2 days ahead). are you sure that measurement is correct?


----------



## annie00

Yea own the ultra sound it says 10cm... It's weird


----------



## bexxc

is that the crl (there would be a dotted line from baby's head to ass) or the size of the sac?


----------



## annie00

At 6w4d. Baby was 4 cm


----------



## annie00

There is no dot on the ultra Sound pic but there was a dotted line on the tv when she was doing it


----------



## annie00

Im so sick to my stomach this morning


----------



## bexxc

did the u/s tech or the doctor say anything about you measuring ahead or change your due date or anything?

i'm sorry you're not feeling well! :hugs: you should take it easy today.


----------



## annie00

No she didn't the ultra sound tech is my dr.. She told me baby looks Awsome and growing good... An that I'm just a spotter


----------



## annie00

Thank u.. I just wanna threw up.. Ugh feel horriable


----------



## bexxc

when my friend felt sick during her pregnancy, she swore by ginger candy. ginger is supposed to be really soothing. if you don't have an asian market near you, i'm sure you can order it on amazon.


----------



## annie00

Oh thanks for that.. I was fine but it came back now


----------



## bexxc

wow...i hope your ms isn't just starting now. that would suck to have made it this far w/o it and have it hit you.


----------



## annie00

Yes I know almost out my first tri!! I told lance that I feel so preggo today nasuease lower back ache moody!!!!! Horriable lol


----------



## bexxc

well, hopefully the nausea won't last long. maybe you ate something a little off. just try to get some rest and relax!


----------



## annie00

I'm laying in bed watching family guy but ugh I feel so icky!! I wonder why it's starting at 11 weeks


----------



## bexxc

i hope you feel better soon! :hugs: every woman is different when it comes to pregnancy. i've heard of women just starting their ms as they enter second tri. it's not particularly common, but it's not unheard of. you could also have come down with a little virus or something. as long as you don't get a fever to accompany it, you'll be fine. just keep hydrated and well rested.


----------



## annie00

Thank you so much!!! Only my pregnancy would be different are uncommon then the average.. Lol


----------



## bexxc

happy 11 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annie00

Thank you :) how r u today?


----------



## bexxc

i'm doing pretty well today. i had an all-day training for work so it was a pretty long day of reviewing and revising our district assessment plan and all kinds of other things that nobody beyond my profession cares about. i did win a little teacher goody bag at the end-of-session raffle though :)

how was your day?


----------



## annie00

Hey girl.. I'm doing fine although the spottin has returned light and sometimes brown its been going on since Tuesday.. And my lower back started hurting about 3 days ago I'm not worried bout it bc I saw the baby Monday and everything looked good it's just soooo frustrating!!!!!!


I wish it would just stop


----------



## bexxc

sorry your spotting is back! that must be so annoying. 

well, my two training days are over- thank goodness. i was really tired today and i'm so glad that 1) i'm home now and 2) it's friday :) my brother is coming down this weekend and bringing us his freakin awesome 50 in. tv and his ps3. he doesn't want to bother dragging them to holland and then having to deal with converters when he gets there so we get to keep them! he has a pretty sweet new computer that he's giving us too. i am pretty bummed that he's going to be so far away for two years, but i'll get to go visit him next summer. 

hope you had a good day :)


----------



## annie00

Awe that's so sweet of ur brother.. We have. 50in tv and I love it!!!!! 

The two yr will be here before u know it..

Yea I'm pretty bummed about the spottin :(


----------



## bexxc

try not to worry too much about the spotting. you've spotted a lot and it's always been fine. any plans for this weekend?


----------



## annie00

Yea we going to my moms for mothers day and my birthday is on the 16th so mom wants to bring me to get maternity clothes at motherhood for my bday so we gonna go shopping over there tomorrow and drive back Sunday evening .. I'm excited.. 

What about you?


----------



## bexxc

i'm going to my mom's today :) we decided on maternity shopping for my birthday, too, but we're putting it off until. summer when i have more time and i really need it. i also have a ton of work to do this week. i have ten assignment due by tomorrow, so i have to get moving on that too. i was going to do some last night, but i was so tired i slept for three hours when i got home!


----------



## annie00

Awe bex our moms think alike lmao!!! Well all my regular clothes r either way to tight around my belly are they way to big so hopefully they will fit me..


----------



## bexxc

i hope all your shopping goes well tomorrow. i'm at my parents' house right now. my dad just made me a tasty breakfast and now i'm settling in to do some homework.


----------



## bexxc

good morning! how was shopping yesterday? hope you had a great time and picked up lots of cute spring/summer clothes. 

i started our baby registry yesterday. it kinda freaked me out at first because i didn't know where to start, but i got over it pretty quickly.

i keep having this awful recurring dream. i forget that i'm pregnant and i get really drunk. then i remember and i feel awful. i keep waking up in a panic thinking it was real.


----------



## annie00

Hi bex!! Wow that's a horriable nasty dream! Lol !!

Happy mothers day!!! Baby Boudreaux got me a card and a worlds best mom cup and a album to put ultra sound pics in!!!!!

Mom gave me 100 dollars to get martniaty clothes and I paid the rest..
I got 4 shirts and 2 shorts I def look preggo now!! It's crazy. !


----------



## bexxc

i feel like i don't look very pregnant yet. i just look like i'm getting fatter :haha: but that's okay. i know i'll show sooner or later. it's still on the early end for a first pregnancy.


----------



## annie00

Everyone I see that knows I'm preggo says girl u gettin a little bump huh.. I say yea.. And smile but when I wear my martniaty shorts it's really noticeable


----------



## annie00

You know at motherhood shop how they give u a pillow type thing to see how clothes will fit!!! Well all I wanted to do was look at it here is a pic of what I'm gonna look like big n preggo!!!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6180909b.jpg


----------



## BabyDancing13

annie00 said:


> You know at motherhood shop how they give u a pillow type thing to see how clothes will fit!!! Well all I wanted to do was look at it here is a pic of what I'm gonna look like big n preggo!!!
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6180909b.jpg

Suits you! :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Awe thank you!! Lol I can't wait till I'm that big


----------



## bexxc

too cute! i can't wait until i'm preggo enough for it to look like i'm pregnant and not just eating too much! lol


----------



## annie00

Lol this is my belly now.. Without the pillow tell me what u think... 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/9ac4c4e5.jpg


----------



## bexxc

wow...you've got a lot more bump than i do! i have bump envy!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. I think I just look fat though


----------



## bexxc

nah...that's too round to be fat!


----------



## annie00

Awe thank you!!!


----------



## annie00

Hope - how r u hunnie??


----------



## bexxc

oh my GOSH! the heartburn!!!!! and me with no tums!!!


----------



## annie00

My throat is hurting me and I don't know what I can take


----------



## annie00

Oh lord!!! Drink a cup of milk that seems to help me!!


----------



## bexxc

we're out of milk, too! :( morgan goes shopping on tuesdays.


----------



## annie00

Lol I went shopping last night!!!! Yay food now!!! 

Now u got milk :)


----------



## bexxc

i had morgan pick up some tums for me too. i don't get usually heartburn often, but it seems like it's starting to become a little more frequent


----------



## annie00

It's the hormones hunnie get used of it!!


----------



## bexxc

and i know it's only going to get worse!!!


----------



## annie00

Well I thought after 1st tri everything is back to normal??


----------



## bexxc

i think the heartburn gets worse as you go because the baby starts crowding your stomach and acid gets pushed into your esophagus.


----------



## annie00

Oh sounds so lovely bex!! Lol joys of being preggo


----------



## bexxc

we're hoping to get our combined results back today for our first trimester screening. i just love how they take their sweet time with this stuff. the doc's office opens in about 40 mins. hopefully we'll know something soon.


----------



## bexxc

:growlmad: grrrrrr! dh called our doc's office to see if our first tri screening results are in and they told us 3-4 weeks!!!! what??????? they originally told us 7-10 days! when dh asked, they told him that's just how long it takes! wtf???


----------



## bexxc

good morning! 

big day today! dh has a job interview- they've been few and far between lately no matter how hard he tries. he's working right now, but not in his field. it would be great for him to get a nursing job- even a part time one- before sprout gets here. it's only four hour shifts, four days a week, but it's a foot in the door and great experience. he heard about it through a friend he went to nursing school with. apparently this facility is really keen on hiring some male nurses for their staff, so we're really hopeful that this will work out.

hope!!!! where are you??? we miss you! how are you doing, hun?


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!! happy 12 weeks, annie!!!


----------



## annie00

Thank you bexx!!! Sorry I haven't been online yesterday was my bday and I been busy!!! 

Me and dh is going threw a rough patch I don't want to dtd and it's making him upset bc it's been weeks!! :/

Bex thats Awsome about Morgan!!! Good news!!! 

I'm 12 weeks today so I'm in my 2nd tri??


----------



## bexxc

there are a lot of different opinions one when 2nd tri starts. according to what to expect and most literature, it starts at 14+0. mathematically, it's 13+3. most doctors, though, consider you out of the highest risk of miscarriage at 12+0. so it depends on how you look at it. i'm considering myself in second tri on sunday (at 14+0) just to be on the safe side lol

happy birthday!!! (belated, of course!) 

i'm sorry you and dh are having trouble. morgan and i haven't dtd since i found out i was pregnant. at first i just wasn't in the mood and now he doesn't seem to be. *sigh* oh well.

so tired today. don't want to work. just want to nap! :sleep:


----------



## minted69

Annie you are worried you dont want to hurt or damage something you long for, talk to your husband and let him know your fears and concerns gl babe x


----------



## hopestruck

Hello my lovely ladies! You are so sweet to ask about me. I'm so sorry I have been MIA! I am still here though! I miss y'all too. Just don't have a lot of reason to hang out on B&B lately, you know what I mean?

I LOVE your fake bump/real bump pics Annie! Very very cute!! and congrats on hitting the 12 week mark!!! So exciting. I'm sorry to hear that your DH is being a bit of an ass about the sex bit. I think it's totally fair that you don't want to! Is there any way you guys could compromise, like just...doing other stuff? :) Of course, you shouldn't have to do that either, but I do think it can help guys when they are feeling neglected. ALSO - I believe it was your birthday yesterday? I marked it down in my calendar but was super busy with work and didn't get a chance to come on and wish you happy birthday. I hope your DH spoiled you and that you had a great, relaxing day!!!

Bexxc, that is so exciting that your DH has an interview! My OH was looking for a job in his field for a LONG time, so I know how much of a drag it can be. He finally got one and then we move up here, and he has definitely become a lot more content and relaxed now. I'll be KMFX your DH wows them at the interview! Also, congrats to YOU on almost hitting 14 weeks! I'd definitely say you're in the 2nd tri ;)

Update on me...not much to update! I *finally* O'd. It took forever. FF says I did on CD 23, which seems about right. It did take about 2 weeks for the hormones to leave my system though. It's been a weird cycle, lots of ups and downs before O, then a HUGE spike after O (this morning). I PRAY that we don't get pregnant this cycle. We've been doing our old standby withdrawal, but there is always a chance. To be honest I'm not feeling very fertile though, lol, so I'm sure we'll be OK. However, my sex drive has definitely increased, which has been nice...and I've been back to the gym more lately. Still feeling pudgier than normal, ugh, but slowly working on it. Other things...I'm heading out of town next week for a conference in Toronto and to visit a friend. Should be good! I'll be going back there again in a month as well, for another work event. Lots going on!!

Anyway, sorry again for being MIA. I'll try to stop in more regularly!


----------



## bexxc

good for you for hitting the gym! i can only manage my 20 minute walk every day. between work and school it's all i can get in! 

i have the best news ever!!!! on the way out to his interview, morgan got a phone call from a place that had hired him a few months ago. right before his paperwork went through, the company went into a hiring freeze. today, on his way to his interview, they called and offered him a part time position starting wednesday!!!! the best part is, the hours for that job and the one he's interviewing for are different, so between the two part time jobs (if he gets this second one) we'll be able to manage a full time paycheck!!! just without the benefits. and that's okay because he'll just stay on mine. i'm just so happy for him. he felt like he was wasting his hard-earned education taking counter orders at a burger joint. and it sure makes me feel a lot better about taking care of baby, too!!!

I AM ELATED!!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

YAYYYY! Wonderful news Bexxc!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You should go out for dinner and enjoy yourselves tonight to celebrate! You both must feel so relieved. Big hugs and congrats to your DH. 

xox


----------



## annie00

Hi hope!! So glad ur cyles are back to normal!! Good luck next month sweetie!!! Thanks for my birthday wish!!! 

Bex!! Thats Awsome About Morgan!!! So happy for y'all!!! 

My mom is coming to the camp ground tomorrow with my brother n sil I'm excited!! 

My lower back hurts when I stand are sit and I'm hoping it's not mc?? The spotting has stopped for about a week now... :)


----------



## bexxc

i think backaches are pretty common as your ligaments stretch out and move around. no worries. it's great that there's no more spotting. how have you been doing with your quitting goal? i hope it's going well for you!


----------



## annie00

I keep failing bex im so ashamed!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

don't feel ashamed. quitting is really hard! have you tried talking to your doctor about a quitting strategy? or maybe talking to a gp instead of your obgyn? quitting on your own can be really difficult. i don't think i could've done it long term if dh hadn't quit with me. just don't give up on yourself. it may take a little time, but you can do it!


----------



## annie00

Yea my dr didn't seemed concerned and it's hard when lance smokes like a dragon!!! He has been fussing me bc it's been 3 months and I'm still smoking!!


----------



## bexxc

that pisses me off a little. he shouldn't be fussing you unless he's willing to put his money where his mouth is. if my dh pulled that stuff, he'd be lucky to get to sleep on the couch!


----------



## annie00

I have begged him so many times to quit with me but he keeps saying I'm not the one preggo and I tell him 2nd is just as bad!! He is ughhhh


----------



## bexxc

he's going to quit anyway once the baby's here......right?????


----------



## annie00

Haha that made me laugh I don't think he has any intentions on quitin once baby is here!!! But he will wash his hands before holdin it


----------



## bexxc

wow. you are a patient lady. if morgan acted like that, he'd be standing on our front porch with a suitcase in his hand and a my footprint on his ass. :haha:


----------



## bexxc

yay!!!! i'm officially second tri today! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annie00

Congrats!!! Yay so excited for you!! So it starts at14w??


----------



## bexxc

according to what to expect, that's when it officially starts!


----------



## annie00

Damn thought I was out the woods on Thursday guess I was wrong !!


----------



## bexxc

there are lots of different interpretations of 2nd tri. i just prefer to use the latest one :)


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree lol


----------



## bexxc

oh man...that stupid heartburn is back. i haven't even eaten anything in hours


----------



## annie00

Wow!! I havent had any symopthems except sore boobs and sharp pain when I stand up to fast r sneeze!! Is that okay? That I haven't had them in weeks?


----------



## bexxc

i get that sharp pain when i stand up- but only occasionally now. i think it's round ligament pain. totally normal.


----------



## annie00

Good to no... 

My appitate has changed so much!! I used to be starving all day long everyday!! Well last week r so I have to make myself eat and when I eat i get full fast...

Take a belly pic??


----------



## bexxc

i don't really have anything to show yet-just bloat...maybe in a couple weeks...i hope :)


----------



## annie00

No way u have to be showing something take a pic n post it if u don't want to post it send it to me n a private pic!!


----------



## bexxc

i'll have to do it when i get home. i don't have a media package on my phone. ghetto, i know, but i'm waiting for my contract to expire.


----------



## annie00

Lol... Okay I'll be waiting


----------



## annie00

Still waitin lmao!!


----------



## bexxc

just got home...hang on


----------



## bexxc

see, just fat, ugly bloat. 

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1005.jpg


----------



## annie00

No I can def see a roundness in ur belly!!!


----------



## bexxc

i suppose. right now i just feel fat :haha:

i am have the worst allergies right now. it's so miserable! blech! i'm all stuffy and runny and sneezy! it's so annoying!!!

we finally got our blood test results from our first trimester screening and everything came back low risk. :happydance: morgan didn't write down the specific numbers :growlmad: (men!) so i'm having him call back today to get them. for now i'm going to be satisfied with that.


----------



## annie00

That's Awsome!!!! Yay!!! 

I feel worried today I don't feel preggo at all .. Any more


----------



## bexxc

don't worry...it's totally normal. your placenta is taking over hormone production so most if not all of your first try symptoms will start disappearing.


----------



## annie00

Wat happens now? How does our baby remind us everyday we preggo


----------



## bexxc

you might start to develop new symptoms...like stuffy nose or heartburn. or you might just have to wait until you start feeling movements between 18 and 22 weeks


----------



## annie00

Omg I'm never gonna make it that long... I have been so lazy yesterday n today I don't feel like cleanin the camper which isn't dirty!! Lol..

I only smoked 4 cigs all day yesterday!!!


----------



## annie00

When is ur next dr visit?? Mine is June 6


----------



## bexxc

wow! that's great that you're back on track with your smoking!!! congrats! my next dr. appt. is this friday (the 25th). i don't want to get weighed! i've gained too much!!!!


----------



## annie00

Awe congrats!! They doing a ultra sound?? I don't think they will do a ultra sound untill 20 w wit me I'll be almost 15 w when I go in


----------



## annie00

Hope// how r u? Have u had ur first normal period?? When y'all honna try again??


----------



## bexxc

no. we won't have another u/s until around 20 weeks either. just a regular ol' checkup.


----------



## annie00

Same here!!! Wat do u think u having?? I forgot ti tell ya that I got 10 dr brown bottles 5 small ones and 5 big ones plus a bunch of unopened nipples and pacifiers and I got some used pacifiers but it's for a girl if I have a girl I'll sterilize them and they are all avent dr browns pacifiers they are Awsome!! Got all that for 25 dollars!! Oh the 5 big. Bottles never ever been used!!!! 

Do u really think I'm showing? I googled 12 w preggo belly noone has a bump like me.. Mine is huge it has to be fat!!!


----------



## bexxc

you've got a big ol round bump. mine only really shows if i stand a certain way...and relax my tummy muscles. 

i registered for medela bottles because i'm getting a medela breast pump. (i'll have to pump once i go back to work).


----------



## annie00

O ur gonna breast feed?? I'm not ...

I'm going eat crawfish omg can't wait been craving them!!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i'm going to breastfeed/bottle feed w/breast milk. it's a lot cheaper than formula, it's better for the baby, and it helps you lose the baby weight after delivery. i'm at least going to try it. if it doesn't work out, no big deal. but that's how we're going to start out. 

i just sent morgan out to the store for some frozen yogurt. i really want ice cream, but if i eat ice cream every time i want it no amount of breastfeeding will get me to lose all the weight i gain! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol I'm eating ice cream right now choclate chip cookie dough with sprinkles lol..


----------



## bexxc

morgan got me dryer's double fudge brownie! i'll dig into that later! (they didn't have froyo!)


----------



## annie00

I'm having heart burn


----------



## bexxc

time to get some tums!


----------



## annie00

Yea it was so bad I couldn't get comfy


----------



## bexxc

i'm having a very worried day. i'm feeling crampy and i have a bit of a lower back ache. i hope nothing's wrong...


----------



## annie00

Okay my Frieda have a wooden frame futon wit a masthead they wont to give me for my guest room and when my mom comes sleep after the. Baby is born.. But the only thing is they had black mold in a cabinet in the camper and they been sleepin on this futon for yrs since the black mold was found well they got a new campers at week and want to give it to me.. Do u think that the black mold is on the futon? I really want it but I'm scared to containment our brand new house!!


----------



## annie00

Bex don't worry that happened to me last week.. U told 
Me it was rlp guess it was.. Bc it stopped..

As long as ur not bleeding r spotting ur okay... I promise lol


----------



## bexxc

i might just take the futon frame (which you can clean up with a little diluted bleach) and not take the mattress part of it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## annie00

Well I thought of that but a new mattress from Walmart is 187 a new frame and mattress is 99..


----------



## bexxc

oh...i might just buy a new one then. i wish you lived closer. we have an entire double bed complete with mattress, new bedding, and pillows that we're trying to get rid of.


----------



## annie00

Wow yes I wish I lived closer!! I threw a twin bed away but I need somewhere for my mom to sleep when she comes after the baby.. 
Have u started buyin things yet?


----------



## annie00

https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/87/90/65/00/0087906500352_500X500.jpg

We ordered this crib and a changing pad for on top of the dresser an mattress I'm buying the adult size dresser sat night...

Recieving blankets 4 homemade blankets 4 swaddling blankets couple onsies bottles n pacifiers


----------



## bexxc

that's a really cute crib!!! does it convert?

(just don't use a crib bumper...they're really dangerous!)


----------



## annie00

Yes it converts to toddler and then full.. Why r the dangerous? I wanted a crib that slides up n down but they r all fixed now


----------



## bexxc

no...they're not dangerous at all. i'm getting one that converts too. it seems like a waste of money not to!

i know the ones that slide up and down are definitely dangerous because the pins that hold it up wear out with time and the baby can get caught in them.


----------



## annie00

That must be why the took them off the market!!! I got to go get in sat evening on our way home for the weekend.. 

Are the bumpers dangerous? Bc the camo bedding set I'm getting comes with it I would think if they r dangerous r unsafe they wouldn't sell them.. I googled it n it mixed feelings


----------



## bexxc

i've read more bad than good about bumpers. since there's no real purpose for them except to make the crib look nice, i'm going to stay away from it. there was one in the set we bought too, but i'm going to cut it into squares and sew the ends to make a background for decorative wall hangings. i have the whole summer off from work and i'm graduating in june, so i might as well give my sewing machine a little exercise while i have the time.


----------



## annie00

Lol sounds cute I'm gonna talk to my dr n see.. I can't sew lol


----------



## bexxc

i can only do VERY basic stuff. my mom is awesome. she can actually make clothes that i would not be embarrassed to wear in public.


----------



## annie00

O wow that's Awsome!!! My mom can make bedding she made my whole zebra print bed room set when I was a teen lol


----------



## annie00

Gues what!! I didn't smoke all day yesterday!!!! And none today as well!!!! I think I got it kicked in the butt!!!


----------



## bexxc

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
THAT'S SO AWESOME!!!!! I AM REALLY TRULY EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!! THAT'S A HUGE STEP! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## bexxc

when i finally made it a day...and then two...and then three after i quit, every time i got a craving, i told myself i'd have to start all over at day one if i even had one puff. it actually really helped me- even in the early stages. 

i always looked a lot at these stats too...
https://womenshealth.gov/smoking-how-to-quit/tools/what-happens-when-you-quit-smoking.cfm


----------



## annie00

Well last night I wanted to smoke so bad but I told myself Annie you went this far so why give up now!!!!! Is my baby gonna be okay? I smoked for 13 weeks


----------



## bexxc

i've heard that most women who stop before they reach 14 weeks go on to have perfectly normal pregnancies and babies. i mean, there's always that one in a million chance, but the odds are really in your favor. i'm just so very happy for you! the first week is the hardest. if you can get past that you'll likely be able to stop for good. i still get cravings once in a blue moon, but i hardly think about smoking at all anymore. in a few months, you will be so happy you did this. now if you can only get dh to follow suit- even third hand smoke can be bad for babies- it's the lingering smoke/chemicals that hang on to clothing, hair, skin, furniture, etc.


----------



## annie00

Thank you so much!!!! I been chewin his butt out about stopping and be is I think understanding!!!


----------



## annie00

I always thought the first day was the hardest...


----------



## hopestruck

Hey ladies! Congrats to both of you for entering into the second tri!!! I see you are both getting into the planning stage - how fun!

I'm typing over here from my new iPad! A little splurge for myself. It's kind of useless but also kinda fun. Im heading to Toronto on Saturday for the first conference (next one is in June) so just getting ready for that. Aside from that not much else is happening... Still waiting on AF. I am 10dpo today so I'm guessing another 2-4 days and hopefully it will come. However, when I took my temp this morning I was shocked and terrified to see that it SHOT up. Like...really shot up, kinda how yours did on your bfp Annie! Oh man, I am praying we are not pregnant again. We were pretty careful....we used the withdrawal method around O (as we did for years before getting pregnant) but now I'm thinking we should have used condoms :s. I would be so embarrassed to go back to the doctor to say that I am pregnant again...with no answers...ugh. 

So, assuming I am NOT preggo, I will go for my blood tests on cd21 of the next cycle, so in about 3 weeks. We should have at least some answers by then. I'm guessing we won't start trying again until at least July... Which would give us an April 2013 baby. I'd be ok with that! :)

Anywho, I want some belly pics ladies!!!! Get em up here... :)


----------



## bexxc

hope- so jealous of your ipad! my mom and brother both have them and i absolutely love them. we're just trying to save money right now so it's a bit off the table. i do have a kindle fire, which is a good cheap substitute, but it's not the same! 
i guess just keep track of your temps and if it stays elevated it might be time to grab a test. 
i think we have a couple belly shots a few pages back. mine's just yucky bloat! :blush:

annie-i think cigarette cravings usually peak sometime within your first two weeks. after that you should be fine. for me it happened a lot sooner than two weeks. everyone is different and i think it depends on how long you've smoked and how much you smoked daily. just keep getting on dh about it. if you can do it, so can he!!!


----------



## annie00

Hi hope!!! Wow I sure hope ur not preggo but if u r god has a plan!!! 
Belly pics r few pages back..

Bex- another day and no cigs so happy!! Lance uncle said I just look fat bc I was in my bikini omg so hurt.. Think he as jj but still!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm so excited, annie! you're really on the right track! 

and you know you're not fat. you're just pleasantly preggo!


----------



## annie00

Ty


----------



## annie00

Hi ... I just got home from gettin a pedicure an got my nails painted I broke one so i got that one fixed.. :)


----------



## bexxc

hey gals! how are you today. i have a doc's appointment today in a little over two hours. hope everything's going okay. we want to ask about our combined screening results as they are not as "normal" as i expected. they were 1:150 for ds---which is technically high risk but the nurse said she would only be worried if those results were from the quad screening. we'll see what the doctor says about it today.


----------



## bexxc

i'm jealous! i'm so paranoid about manicures and pedicures. i haven't gone since bfp because because i'm worried about all the chemicals in those places. i bought pregnancy safe polish to do it myself, but it's just not the same as being pampered by going and having it done by someone else!


----------



## annie00

Girl I looked it up on the Internet it's fine as long as u don't go like everyday... This is my 2nd time getting it done since being preggo...

What did the dr say?


----------



## bexxc

the doc was so unconcerned with our 1st tri results that i just decided to take his laid back approach and just chill out about it. other than that, he said everything feels/sounds fantastic. i'm having my second tri blood draw and prenatal panel next week and then i have another appointment on june 20. i'll be almost 19 weeks at that point and i'll get to sched. my 20 week scan! as agonizingly slow as all of this has gone, it seems to be flying by at the same time!


----------



## annie00

O that wonderful news!! So happy for you!!! 

Mine is going so slow.. Omg so slow!!! 

My dog must be havin allergic reaction to something his face swollen big time and I gave him children's binadeill and it fixed it but it came right back.. Gonna watch him n see what it does..


----------



## bexxc

oh no! i wonder what he's gotten into! poor baby!


----------



## annie00

He is doing a lot better today! It was a long ass night last night he stayed up till 6 am this morning whimpering and pacing!! He is doing a lot better today he is at least holding his eyes open and eating and drinking today...


----------



## bexxc

does he wander around outside on his own? i hope he didn't get into some kind of poison or antifreeze or something. i'm glad he seems to be doing better now.


----------



## annie00

No we at the campground he usually on a leash but I let him go play wit his friends time to time but I watch him... :/


----------



## bexxc

phew...what a busy day. i started yesterday with 10 assignments to finish by sunday. i'm now down to 3. i'm hoping to finish them all today so that i can start working on student report cards tomorrow and have monday to hang out with my best friend. i think we're going to go take a walk and then visit our favorite japanese restaurant.


----------



## annie00

Sounds lovely.. Lance only has off for tomorrow and we r not doing anything special... We r home for the night though...


----------



## annie00

Well I have a horriable ear ache!!!!! :( I took antipyrine and benzocaine otic solution which is a ear drop... It advised me not to take them while preggo unless I really had to but I'm In so much freaking pain!!! Do u think it's gonna hurt the baby?


----------



## bexxc

oh no...i'm sorry. first your pup...now you. you guys are a mess. i'm sure you haven't done any damage, but i would try to avoid using them again until you can talk to you doc. is there a hospital or clinic nearby that you can pop into?


----------



## annie00

Well I used them one time and now I'm laying with a heating pad on my ear. Is that safe?? 

I agree wit mom n lance there is nothing they really can do abou a ear ache bc Im preggo so I took so tynole and resting... 

My dog is back to his old self again.. Thank goodness


----------



## bexxc

there are certain antibiotics that are safe to take during pregnancy. it might be worth seeing a doctor if you are very uncomfortable.


----------



## annie00

That's true.. I'm gonna wait n see wat happens.,. Heating pad is safe? Don't want to over heat my body


----------



## bexxc

i think a heating pad should be okay as long as you don't leave it on for extended periods of time. take lots of breaks from it.


----------



## annie00

Well I ended up falling asleep with it on my ear on low setting.. Oops ear does feel better now.. But starting to hurt again..


----------



## bexxc

gosh...that's really sucks. maybe you should go to a doctor...no reason to sit around feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## annie00

It's weird comes n goes like shooting pains...


----------



## bexxc

have you been able to get any rest?


----------



## annie00

Yea here and there but it's hard to sleep when we was home all day and lance is wanting to go go go.. But tomorrow I'm ginna rest all day..


----------



## bexxc

sheesh! he seems pretty insensitive about your pregnancy. i'm glad you'll get some rest today. feel better.


----------



## annie00

Some tomes he is other times he is really good with it.. How r u feeling?


----------



## annie00

I think I felt baby move last night... It was like a funny feeling right above my belly button like butterfly's /gas but it made me laugh bc it kinda tickled felt it twice ...


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure if i've felt baby move yet. i have had a couple instances where i felt something that was sorta like when you get one of those annoying muscle twitches in your thigh...only it was about an inch under my bellybutton and a little to the left. i'm just not quite sure.


----------



## annie00

That's how I feel.. I don want to say that was the baby but it made me feel good about the whole idea lol!!


----------



## baby0

well done ladies on you 2nd tri but the most funny thing bout being pg is when baby has hicups and its so annoying [in a nice way] as you can just feeling your belly just go jump then again and that was prob the baby moving as wait till you can see babys foot or elbow come rite on your belly its lik waves so werid butterflies almost at early but if your first,s movements are very slow and sutle love it take care xx


----------



## annie00

Very interesting thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bexxc

i've heard lots about hiccups. they sound funny. right now i'm just anxious to feel something i know FOR SURE is baby


----------



## annie00

Lol bex I have really popped since last pic I'm showing really good now!!!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6273ccbe.jpg


----------



## bexxc

wow...you really have. i'm not showing nearly that much!


----------



## annie00

Wow .. My baby was measuring 10 cm at 10 weeks so I'm thinking I might be farther along bc baby is suppose to be 7cm now... 

I don't know why I'm showing so early... 

Are you kinda heavy? 

I'm 5"2 and I weighed 164 when I got preggo.. 

Do I look preggo r fat?


----------



## bexxc

you definitely look pregnant! i'm 5'5 and was about...um..maybe i 170/175 ish when i got pregnant...i think


----------



## annie00

Thank you! I don't feel like it anymore lol. U wasn't over weight.. Maybe u just a late shower


----------



## annie00

Hey haven't heard from u all day r u okay??


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i just had a really busy day. phew! i'm soooo tired. i had a pretty rough day at work and i had a couple of assignments to get finished right away when i got home. sheesh! 

i'm home by myself tonight because morgan's working a night shift. 

how's everything going with you?


----------



## annie00

Awe that sux about morgan but at least u don't have to cook n u can just relax... 

I'm okay.. I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow I'm cramping a little bit n I'm getting a heating pad and put it on low setting :/


----------



## bexxc

totally normal. i've had a little cramping off and on since around then too....and yay! second tri tomorrow!


----------



## annie00

Have u ever heard anything about the pubic bone hurting at 14 weeks preggo? Mine is achy and sore :(


----------



## annie00

So happy!! My miscarriage rates goes down huh?


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i think it's less than 1% once you hit 2nd tri


----------



## annie00

Wow that's really low!!! Im praying I'm not the 1% :)


----------



## bexxc

i think we all are :flower:


----------



## annie00

Well I just called the densit and I made me a appt on June 6th after my OB appt.... I have a chipped tooth and few cavitys. . They said they will talk to me on that day and see what needs to be done.. Then I will reschedule


----------



## bexxc

i have to go to the dentist too...i'm overdue for a cleaning. ugh! i hate the dentist. will have to sched for my summer break. maybe i can meet up with my mom that day and do something fun so it doesn't seem so awful.


----------



## annie00

I hate the densit too omg I hate it!!!! I haven't been in so long I'm embarrassed to go


----------



## bexxc

it's really important though. we both have to go no matter how we feel! your gums can really suffer starting second tri.


----------



## annie00

Yea I have read that before.. My bottom teeth r slightly achy tonight


----------



## bexxc

my gums have been a little sore flossing/brushing. they haven't been bleeding or anything, but they feel noticeably different.


----------



## annie00

My bottom front teeth r really hurting me... Feel like I got braces all over again.. So I took some tynole and have a heating pad on Low listing to it rain it's butt off lol... My gums bleed all the time ever since I could remember when I brushed them


----------



## bexxc

morgan's gums bleed a lot. mine never have. 

oh freakin hell...there's that damn heartburn again!


----------



## annie00

Lol isnt it weird how heart burn starts so fast but takes for ever for it to stop..

We debating rather r not to but a valence only are drapes only in baby room.. It has just a valence now in the bed room but my living room n stuff is drapes. Hmm.. Maybe drapes will be to much camo...


----------



## bexxc

we're doing both. we bought a valence and my mom is making curtains to go under.


----------



## annie00

Lance wants just a valence and I want drapes.. Hmm I'm gonna talk to my mom.. I really don't want to over do the camo theme


----------



## bexxc

i totally understand- any theme that goes too far can look pretty terrible.


----------



## annie00

Yea def lol


----------



## bexxc

good morning! my goodness- i am so freakin glad it's friday. i'm exhausted!!! when i get home yesterday, (aside from my frequent bnb check-ins) i did homework all evening from about 4:00-9:00. i'm trying to finish up all my assignments so i can get a little relaxing and housework in this weekend...just three more to go! 
i'm going to a retirement party for my dad today. he's a teacher, too. he has just a week to go before he throws in the towel. i'm so excited for him...permanent summer vacation!


----------



## annie00

Wow bex ur such a busy person!!! Yay for ur daddy!!!!

I went with my family to gattie town and it was Awsome I had a really fun time!!! I have been gone all day.... Just gettin home now..


----------



## bexxc

i just got home myself...now it's time to finish up those last three assignments. :wacko:


----------



## annie00

How is the home work going?? Man im really starting to worry why my bottom front teeth would still be throbbing slightly today.. It so weird.. Can't wait to go to the densit next week :)


----------



## bexxc

hahaha! i got absolutely no homework done last night. i fell asleep immediately after leaving my last message and only got up at about 10:00 to floss/brush and then i went back to bed. i must have slept for about 12 or 13 hours. but i feel great!!!! :wohoo:
well, on to that homework!!! i feel like i can get 50 assignments done right now! at least after i fill the gaping hungry hole in my tummy!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Happy u finnaly got the sleep u needed... Good luck on home work.. 

Last night we bought 4 packs of wipes and a pack of newborn diapers.. If I get anymore newborn for my shower I'll return them...


----------



## bexxc

that's great. we haven't really bought anything like that yet. my parents bought us all of our crib bedding. other than a few random cute onesies we've found while ttc, we've bought absolutely nothing so far. i'm waiting until summer when i'm off work for a couple months and i'm done with grad school to really look at buying things. thank goodness i only have a week left at work. i think i'm going to need some roomier clothes soon.


----------



## annie00

Lol I wear my martniaty clothes a lot when I go out n about they r so comfy!!! 
We r going get our crib tonight :)


----------



## bexxc

how fun! we're going to wait to get ours until we get the nursery cleaned out and painted


----------



## annie00

Sounds like a plan.. We have a 2 yr old trailer it's really nice I have a bathe tub with jets I love it even though I can't use them untill after baby is born.. So all we had to do was get the twin bed and entertainment center out and it's ready to go ...


----------



## bexxc

i love our jacuzzi tub! oh how i miss it! our nursery was our third guest bedroom and morgan's study from when he was in nursing school, so we have all his school stuff in there, a dessk, a bed, a nightstand, and we were using the closet for storage. we've got plenty to do once i'm off work. then we'll need to pull down the borders, prime, and paint (which i'm not doing)...then we can finally get started with the fun stuff! i can't wait! i'll definitely post pictures as we go.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow.. Thank goodness I was on bed rest when we cleaned out out guest room and dh did it all for me ;).. We r own our way right now to get the crib I'll post pics when we get done putting it up :)..


----------



## bexxc

so how was shopping? do you have the crib put together yet? i demand pics!!!!


----------



## annie00

Lol we didn't have to shop we ordered it online... Its so cute I'll take pic Saturday.. 

Sorry I haven't been on... I been so busy n my phone broke and that's usually how get online..

How r u?? 

I'm good I'm going to OB tomorrow Denist and health unit.. I'm gonna be so busy tomorrow... 

I don't feel preggo anymore so I'm fonna talke to my dr tomorrow About it


----------



## bexxc

i'm doing pretty well. had my prenatal panel and second tri bloods done yesterday. they took SOOOOOO much blood! i also have to take a new belly pic. sprout has finally decided to make a pretty clear appearance. now i feel like i'm way bigger than i should be for 16 weeks! 

don't worry about not feeling pregnant. totally normal for second tri. i'm sure everything is just fine. by the time you get to the middle of the third tri, i'm sure you'll be begging to feel like this again, so just enjoy it. :haha:

can't wait to see the crib pic :)


----------



## annie00

I hope ur right :) .. 
Isnt it so weird how one day ur not showing and next day bamm ur showing.. 

My belly isnt hard today it's been hard.. Maybe I'm not showing and I'm just fat lol h
I dunno..

Do u play words with friends are scramble are draw something? On ur phone?


----------



## bexxc

i play words with friends on my kindle. but apparently (according to one of my friend's posts on fb) i am "the god damned devil of words with friends."


----------



## bexxc

...but if you ever want to play, my username is:
>*bex*<


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Yea I'll play u I love that game.. :)


----------



## annie00

Okay I invited u and played heel hope that's u :) lmao


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow. when is it? our next appointment isn't until the 20th. i'll be almost 19 weeks by then and i'll get to schedule my 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## annie00

That's Awsome!! I was hoping I'll be 15 w Thursday so I go back in four weeks I'll be 19 weeks that they would just look then.. Lol.. My appt is at 11 I hope they do a scan tomorrow n I get to see if it's a boy r girl!! Lol


----------



## annie00

Well babys heart beat was 146 I go back July 2nd to find out the sex and I have to have surgery after baby is born bc I have a polyp on my cercix that is the reason why I been bleeding and since she just aggravated it she said I will bleed again for 2 days and if I pass clots to call her... I'm upset in a way.. I'm scared...


----------



## bexxc

sounds like everything's going fairly well :)
don't worry about the surgery. polyp removal is really no big deal. my best friend had one done not too long ago. really nothing to be scared about. don't worry about the bleeding. you know what to expect and i'm sure everything will be fine. :flower:


----------



## annie00

I sure hope ur right... Well I ended up having to rescechduale my Denist appt bc health unit took for ever.. So yea... 

I'm home all alone tonight lance is at camper and doesn't pay for me to go back tonight bc i have a Denist appt tomorrow morning so yea..

Here is my crib 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/b282fe74.jpg


----------



## bexxc

aw! the crib is so cute!

i'm sorry you have to be alone tonight. i was by myself on sunday and monday nights this week because morgan was working noc shifts. when last night came around i was sooooo happy to have him back! i don't sleep very well when he's not there.


----------



## annie00

I agree one hundred percent it sux!!! But it's only for one night and then I'm gonna try to make my dental work for fri that way I just get it over with... 

And lance will b home sat.. But oh we'll.. Lol..


----------



## bexxc

i never know when morgan will be gone at night. since he's an on call nurse, he could get called in for any shift on any day. sometimes he only gets two hours notice. hopefully after he's been working for awhile he'll get a more regular schedule, but for now, that's just how it is.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow that must stink at least he gets a two hour notice an it's not within the next thirty mins r so.. It will all work out :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah...and he's making pretty good money, so i guess we can't really complain too much. it'll be better once he's not low man on the totem pole anymore.


----------



## annie00

I know what u mean sweetie!! Just left Denist and I got to get a tooth pulled my very last one on bottom left side .. :( I'm gonna go in about 3 weeks.. I knew I would I have to get it pulled bc I chipped it in half eating a jaw. Breaker.. Ughh bummer


----------



## bexxc

ouch!!! lame! i'm so sorry you have to have that done. my appointment isn't until mid july. i don't think i need anything major done. just a cleaning. and my x-rays will have to wait until baby's on the outside.


----------



## annie00

I haven't had a cleaning since ashamed to say 2007 :/ I know I never had dental insurance ... 
They took 6 X-rays but used two shields around my belly and I held them tight.. Lol my OB said it was fine.. Lol


----------



## bexxc

i haven't had my teeth cleaned in about two years. i've just never found a dentist i like. i've heard really good things about the one i'm going to go see. my husband and in laws all go there. i'm really good about brushing and flossing, so hopefully not too much damage has been done.


----------



## annie00

Yea I was very faithful too.. But my Gums r so swollen bc plaque and food wiggs it way in there and causes it to bleed after brushing.. But it's all gonna work out..

Happy 100 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay !!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## bexxc

wow! 100 pages! that's crazy! 

well, today is my last day of work for the summer--well, half day of work. :happydance: and a week from today i'll be done with my master's coursework! :happydance::happydance: i can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel. now i just have to make it through finals week!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow!!! Girl thts Awsome!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

aaaaah! home from work. first big task down! now to get through my last week of school! 

how ya feelin today?


----------



## annie00

It will be slowest week of ur life but hopefully u will find something to keep u occupied ... I'm feeling good ... 

How r u feelin??


----------



## bexxc

i'm pretty good. like you, just don't really feel "pregnant." :haha: i guess that's just what pregnant really feels like. i'm still just more tired than usual. i came home and took a nap- a much longer nap than i expected. i've spent most of this week cleaning in my classroom so i was ready to close it up for the summer, so i guess i shouldn't be surprised.

oh...and i'm pretty sure i'm feeling movement now so that's pretty cool.


----------



## annie00

Omg r u serious? I'm 5 w 2 d and dr asked me at 15 w if I felt movement yet it's very possiable!!!! What does it feel like?? Are u showing ?? Post a belly pic...


----------



## bexxc

it's so hard to describe. it feels like weird tiny little pokes. at first i thought they were just gas or a muscle twitch, but they've gotten too consistent to be that. i'll post a belly pic a little later today. i'm working on some homework right now, but i'll take a new one when i take a break.


----------



## annie00

Awe how cute!! Okay I'll be waiting!!!

Ur never gonna believe this buy my ear hurts again same one same pain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh no!!!! you should really go see a doc this time and find out what's going on- just for your own comfort


----------



## annie00

I have figured it out .. It hurts when I swim are get it wer the day after.. Last night we was home so I took a bathe an washed my hair and so my ear was in water and then bam war ache :(


----------



## bexxc

wow! that sucks. i wonder if there's anything you can do about that...it seems like it would be horrible to go the whole summer without being able to get wet!


----------



## annie00

Yea def when we get home for good I'm gonna go to the dr it's just do hard to bc when we come home we always busy!!!


----------



## bexxc

when will you be getting home for good? i can't imagine spending so much time away from home. i LOVE our house!


----------



## annie00

Within the next couple weeks the job is wrapping up!! I love my house to but I love lance more and don't want to only see him every other weekend unless I have no choice...


----------



## bexxc

i can understand that. i wouldn't want to be away from morgan like that either. it's nice that it'll only be a few more weeks. 

well, i started cleaning today. i am literally cleaning the house from top to bottom. i just got all the cobwebs off of every room in the house- something that hasn't been done since november :blush: i'm usually such a neat freak, but since starting school, things like that rarely get done. i did all 4 bedrooms, all three bathrooms, both living rooms, the kitchen, breakfast nook, closets, laundry room, and our long hallway. phew! now i'm going to go back through every room and dust all the curtain rods, light fixtures, and paintings and framed photographs. i'm trying to do some assignments, then do a little cleaning and rotate like that so i don't wear myself out too much, but if i don't get this house back up to my tidy, sparkly par by next weekend, the little neat freak inside me is going to flip the f%$# out!!!! this dusty mess has gone on long enough!!!!!

:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:


----------



## annie00

Wow girl ur a busy girl!! Since we been outta town so long my house has became like that pretty much just neglated but when I get back im gonna jump on it... I am a neat freak as well lol!! Wonder what's gonna happen since we r neat freaks and baby is coming lol..


----------



## bexxc

i've often wondered how i'm going to handle the enormous mess that a baby will bring. hopefully over the last year and a half that i've been in school, i've learned to be a little more flexible with things like how often the dusting and mopping get done, how often the cabinets get wiped down, or how often the bathrooms get the top to bottom scrub down. i mean, it definitely still bothers me when stuff isn't done, but i'd like to think that i don't have an absolute meltdown when it's not done. i have to admit, i had quite the back ache yesterday after doing all that stuff, but i don't think it's going to stop me from getting back to it today!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm my plan is to do house work when baby is sleeping... Bc when Im home I have a routine Monday wend and fri I dust sweep mop vacuum bathrooms and on wend I do ceiling fans n once a month I wipe base boards and wash curtians.. I'm gonna have to learn to juggle both... That's all I can do


----------



## bexxc

it's actually a really good idea to do cleaning and stuff while baby is sleeping because then they get used to having noise in the house while they sleep and they won't need perfect quiet to go down for a nap. so yay for you!


----------



## annie00

Lol yea ur right.. I have three mini rat terriers in side so it's never quite lol


----------



## bexxc

well that's good...you shouldn't have a problem then


----------



## annie00

Hope not :)


----------



## annie00

When do u find out the gender?? I go on July 2nd at 10 am I can't wait!!!


----------



## bexxc

how exciting!!!! can't wait to see what you've got goin in there! we're not going to find out. i just really want that big surprise at the end. i want to have that at least once, so if this ends up being our only baby, i'll have gotten that. we have our next ob appointment a week from wednesday and they'll schedule our 20 week u/s then.


----------



## baby0

:happydance: YEY what a special moment i loved watching the scans amazing to see fingers/toes my first courtney was blowing bubbles and i could see it clear as day hope y both enjoy the rest of you pregancies and good luck at scans :happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## annie00

Bex I couldn't do that bc I want to buy link r blue stuff lmao!!! It is a thrill though!!

Baby0- thank you!! R u ttc r preggo??


----------



## bexxc

i've never been very into the whole pink for girls, blue for boys thing anyway. i mean, once sprout is born and he/she will definitely have it's fair share of super girly or tough guy stuff, but as far as decorating the nursery or buying furniture and basic supplies, i don't want to go overboard on the frills or race cars. :haha:

baby0- nice to see a new face in here! annie and i have been just the two of us for awhile...speaking of which....

hope??? you still with us in here? we miss you!


----------



## annie00

Yea now that u said that I wonder how hope is doing!!! 

I totally agree I'm not a girlly girl at all I have never wore a dress my baby either gender is having a camouflage nursery accented in pink if a girl r orange if it's A boy!!


----------



## baby0

annie00 said:


> Bex I couldn't do that bc I want to buy link r blue stuff lmao!!! It is a thrill though!!
> 
> Baby0- thank you!! R u ttc r preggo??

well i have "5 but im trying for our no6 so yes im ttc 
really strange to say rhat as all mine have been such a surprise[not planned]
so thats the way im starting to think as if we dont try we conceive :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Oh wow well congrats on ur 5 kids!! This is fonna be my first


----------



## bexxc

yeah...huge congrats on the big family! this is my first too. i'm hoping we can make it to 3 before i'm too old! :haha:


----------



## baby0

bexxc said:


> yeah...huge congrats on the big family! this is my first too. i'm hoping we can make it to 3 before i'm too old! :haha:

well love having a big family theres no such thing [being to old to coceive]
but i have just turned 30 and my youngest is is 17n=mth boy[riley] 
then there is courtney 11 lacey 9 kenzie 5 then darcie 3 there all girl [first 4]


----------



## bexxc

wow! that's a lot of girls! poor riley! :haha:

what a great morning. dh is making me pancakes as a type and then i'm going to go get my hair cut and see my mom. of course, once i get back home, it's back to business. it's finals week for me and i have one big project left to get through by thursday.


----------



## annie00

Baby0 u sure do have a lot of girls!! 

Bex I hope u have a wonderful day!!!! 

I want two kids that's it.. :)


----------



## baby0

thanks i know poor riley but he loves the attention i can tell ya he,s such a naughty boy all my girls have been so easy:thumbup: but not riley:wacko: hahaha anyway ladies i really hope you both enjoy yur scans up and coming 

and yes the girl do get bitchy like now courts wants to watch fresh prince bell air and lacey wants america gots talent the fun NEVER ends GOOD LUCK LADIES:hugs:XX


----------



## annie00

Lol !! Thanks good luck to u too!!


----------



## bexxc

how chubby chicks grow bumps....

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1008.jpg :haha:


----------



## annie00

Omg!!!!!!!! Ur showing Wayyy more than me!!! I'll send u a private message since my shirt is not over my belly!!


----------



## annie00

I sent it!!! Is ur belly hard??


----------



## bexxc

aw! your bump is so cute! i just woke up one day and there mine was lol. you're carrying way lower than me. lol! so funny how different two bumps can be! 

i'm getting lots of tiny little kicks and pokes today. :) i love it!


----------



## annie00

Omg how cute!!!! How can you tell I'm carrying low?? I heard that's a boy?? 

I can't get over ur bump it's so damn cute!!!!! Omg u soo look preggo 

I still think mine looks just fat lol


----------



## bexxc

mine's not hard, but it's not soft like my usual flab either. i think my best friend described it best. it feels like a giant water balloon :haha: which i guess is basically what it is. 

and yeah...i guess carrying low and out is boy and high and wide (like mine) is a girl. but that's just a silly wives tale...we'll see!


----------



## annie00

Hope we right :) u can't tell I'm preggo from back side.. 

Mine is hard when I eat are wear martnity clothes lol


----------



## bexxc

i definitely look a bit more pregnant after food too!


----------



## annie00

Yes I Totally agree with u on that!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

So I have a pack of newborn diapers huge pack of wipes 2 128 count on number 1 diapers and a huge pack of wipes and also head to tod baby wash n lotion. N powder we trying to buy it once a week :) 

How often do baby's gain weight and what is the best size diaper


----------



## bexxc

it really depends on how big they are when they're born, how much they eat, what they eat (breast milk vs. formula). i definitely don't want to overbuy things that sprout will outgrow quickly


----------



## annie00

Right I agree but if it's unopened u can always return the diapers to Walmart!! They will never out grow wipes powder head to toe things like that..


----------



## bexxc

yeah...that stuff i'm gonna buy a ton of!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea me too.. I already started stock pileing I have a ton of wipes now but next week we gonna buy 2 packs of number 2s more wipes head to toe and all that .. 

My lower back really hurts when I get up are bend over are omg when I get out of bed I have a heating pad on low bc it hurts so bad!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i've started having some lower back pain too...mostly when i don't take enough breaks between chores around the house. i think that one's gonna stick with us right til the end!


----------



## annie00

OH lord oh mighty


----------



## bexxc

yeah...and it's only going to get worse as your belly grows and your posture continues to shift


----------



## annie00

My hurts so bad when I get out of bed are sofa I can barely walk!!!


----------



## bexxc

i went to the grocery store today and it seemed like everything i needed was on the bottom shelf! i suddenly hate bending over to reach things. i'm sure i look ridiculous!


----------



## annie00

Lol I no exactly wat u mean!!!! 

Hey there is a new game/app called song pop if u wanna play I love it!!! Awsome game!!


----------



## bexxc

i'll check it out when i'm done with all my finals :) almost there...just 3 assignments to go!!!


----------



## annie00

Whooooo hooooooo yay!!!!'


----------



## bexxc

took a schoolwork break to do housework. i've washed the windows, window treatments, and sills in half the house. wanted to take a little break before starting the back of the house. how's your day going?


----------



## annie00

U make me tired lol... Well I was having a good day but a migraine hit me I guess iland I never have head aches!!!! I blacked out the camper put a cold rag on my head n fell asleep but I just woke up and I still have it!!! Ugh.. Lance came home from work with one too.. Weird!!! Lol 

Now I have to get up to cook supper


----------



## bexxc

aw i'm sorry, sweetie :hugs: migraines suck! 

i started dinner hours ago. i'm making shredded beef tacos, so i had to get the beef in the slow cooker at about noon. should be tasty! 

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## annie00

Thank you do much!! I'm going get me a mc flurry from mc Donald's!!! I still have. Head ache :( 

I cooked tacos too... Great minds think alike...

:)


----------



## bexxc

i just turned in my last final!!! now i just have one more small assignment left and i'm all done with school!!!! 

:happydance::bodyb::yipee::rofl::smug::coolio::ninja::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## annie00

Yay congrats hunnie!!!! Wish u best of luck!!

I still have a head ache maybe I'm getting sick :/


----------



## bexxc

Wow I'm sorry...I hope a good night's sleep will help you feel better:hugs:


----------



## annie00

I'm feeling better today thank good ness!!! 

I'm 16 weeks today eeekkkk


----------



## bexxc

yay! happy 4 months! :happydance:

today is our anniversary! :wedding: we're going out for dinner and then we're going to come home and order a movie. i'm worried about sitting through a movie in a theater because i have to pee all the time :haha:

i made some furniture polish today and started working on all the furniture in the house. i've been making all my own cleaners because i but right now i'm taking a break from my housework to finish up my last assignment for school! :happydance:

i registered for our childbirth preparation classes today. they start on august 4. 

i'm so glad you're feeling better today!!!


----------



## annie00

Happy anniversary !!! How many years?? We been together 6 yrs in feb.. 

That sounds like a lovely night!!! 

I can't wait to get home n start my cleaning and order my new living room set since I don't have a recliner nor rocker so we gonna get a whole new set!!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## bexxc

thanks. we've been married 4 years, but we were together for six before we got married. the more i clean, the happier i get! i finished polishing all the furniture and i scrubbed out all the grout in our tile counter tops in the kitchen and wiped down all the cabinets. i also swept all the hard floors so i can mop. i can't vacuum though :( our vacuum broke and our new one that i ordered won't be here until tomorrow. but tomorrow i'm going to vacuum EVERYTHING!!!!! i am so very very very happy!!!!!! i'm so glad i've finally gotten my second tri burst of energy!


----------



## bexxc

done done! i'm done! i'm so happy!!!!!!!! no more hours and hours of reading and homework and papers and research!!!!!

:amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass:


----------



## annie00

Yay I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats!!!! Me and lance isn't married yet.. :/ 

I haven't got my burst of engery yet.. 
I actually think I'm getting depressed maybe.. I have no clue 

My lower back hurts so bad I went to acadmey and Walmart and we walked around a lot and now I'm hurting... I'm ferry concerned what if it's a mc..

Then on top of that I had a light brown spotting after bm .. I'm almost 100% sure it's from my polyp.. Bc I spotted again two night ago after sex and then spotted after dr went and did a pap.. She said Im gonna spot so I'm sayin that's what it's from it's just inflammed a lil.. But what is the back pain I'm telling u when I get out of bed it's killer!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm having a lot of back pain too...especially after all the housework i've been doing. anything where i really have to scrub at things or bend over a lot. it bothered me all night last night.i could hardly sleep. i don't think you're going to m/c. what to expect says it's totally normal in second tri because your center of balance is shifting. try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank u Bex!!!! 
So lance got home at ten this morning I woke up started packing all my stuff to go home for the weekend we get in the truck to leave and start leaving n his boss calls he has to hang around n can't leave bc something broke at work. So we wait 45 mins and they just. Called him he had to go back to work!!! Ughhhhh!!! 

I'm so aggravated !!


----------



## bexxc

oh that's so lame :( i'm sorry. i hate being ready to go and then having to wait around. how long do you think you'll be home for this time? are you going to be able to get some rest when you get there?

well, i'm waiting for our new vacuum to arrive :) i can't wait to finish the floors. in the meantime, i'm going to start putting stuff from the nursery into boxes that we're going to donate to goodwill. i also need to organize our office today. it looks like a technology bomb went off in there. when my brother moved to holland a couple weeks ago he gave us a bunch of cool toys, but i haven't had a chance to sort through them yet.


----------



## annie00

Yea we should only be there for the weekend.. And then we gonna do a lot of fishing this weekend in our new bass boat... 

I should be able to have plenty rest but I wanna go to the lake Sunday and go swimming.. :)

U have soo much energy wow girl!!

We own our way home now!! For the weekend


----------



## bexxc

glad you get to head home for a bit!

i'm so excited that you're 16 weeks. by the middle of that week i started feeling really certain movements. today while i was starting to clear some of the extra stuff out of the nursery, i actually felt sprout move while i was standing up, so kicks must be getting stronger. before i could only feel them when i was sitting down and being very still. i put my hand on my belly to see if you could feel it from the outside yet, but i don't think i'm even close to that. i really want morgan to be able to feel baby too!


----------



## annie00

Awe sweetie that is so Awsome!!! 

I'll be honest I don't feel anything yet it's weird sometimes I wonder am I really preggo...


----------



## bexxc

you'll feel it...it's so amazing! i'm actually surprised to be feeling anything so early. i've read that often in your first pregnancy you don't feel anything until 19 or 20 weeks or so.


----------



## annie00

That's what I'm reading too.. So hopefully I feeling them good when I go find out what it is!!


----------



## bexxc

i think you'll definitely been feeling little kicks and punches by then!


----------



## annie00

I sure hope so I'm getting impatient lol 


I haven't smoked in like 4 weeks!! When ever I told u I stopped I haven't smoked since then and I been doing great no cravings no nothing but today is killin me I am dieing for just a puff!! I'm serious I'm so tempted to take lances cig and go hide n smoke it's that bad!!! Im fighting it at the moment but I been offing it all day!!!!


----------



## annie00

Sorry tmi but I just had a bm and when I wiped I had a lot of yellow tinge creamy cm and a spot of pink.. Very noticeable what should I do? Relax call dr r just say its my polpye


----------



## bexxc

i wanted to ask how you were doing with smoking, but i didn't want to make you feel bad if you'd started again. i'm so very excited that you've gone so long. just don't smoke now!!!!! i know it can be really tempting at times, but just remember, even if you have one drag, you have to start all over again! don't do it!!!! 

i wouldn't worry too much about the cm/spotting. i'm sure it is just your polyp. your discharge will increase throughout the 2nd tri and i'm sure that's just carrying the spotting from your polyp with it. :hugs: but if you do get really nervous about it, just give your doc a call. that's why they're there.


----------



## annie00

Thank you do much u make me feel so much better at times!!! 
Lance thinks its normal for me since I spotted all threw out first tri.. So I mean I'm blaming my polyp but it's still alarming bc my back hurts so bad when I walk around to long just went to lowes N Walmart and now back is hurting me... But just worried..

Lance told me not to call bc it's normal..


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad i can help, hun. pregnancy is freaking scary sometimes. i'm glad we have each other to talk to. :friends:


----------



## annie00

Ty so much!! I agree it's very worrisome at times!!!!!! Xoxoxo!!!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm spotting tan creamy now .. I'm getting so aggravated


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your spotting is so annoying. :hugs: the good thing is you know what it is and that it's not anything dangerous.

i'm going out to lunch with my parents today to celebrate father's day (a little early). after that we're going to buy paint for the nursery! :happydance: i can't wait to get started!


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right!! I'm just so worried bc my back is killing me as well.. 

Aw how cute take pics of the nursery :)


----------



## bexxc

i know. my back already hurts too. i was really thinking it wouldn't bother me until 3rd tri. and it's probably my own darn fault because of all the housework i've been doing. anyway, i guess it's just part of the deal.


----------



## annie00

Yea I think so too.. But anyways!!! Lol


----------



## annie00

How was ur day with ur family??


----------



## bexxc

today was fun. :) we had lunch, went and had the nursery paint matched to the yellow in the crib bedding, and even found some cute wall border. now i just have to finish clearing out that room. my dad is going to massachusetts to visit my grandmother next week, but once he gets back, the boys will start painting. after we have that done, we'll order the nursery furniture and get that put back together. 

how's your weekend at home going?


----------



## annie00

Awe sounds like a lovely weekend!!! My weekend was going great untill dh mom decided to come to our house while we was sleeping and try to wake us up!! That is so wrong I have no idea how she even undid the dead bolt!!!!! I'm very upset!! If lance don't tell her anything it won't be nice!!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! i would have been so pissed!!! what the hell did she want?


----------



## bexxc

oooh...i just noticed i turned into a sweet potato today :)


----------



## annie00

Lol yay for potatoe!!!!! 

Well I asked her about it n she said she never came!!! I woke her up n I like thirty mins from her!!!! So I must have been dreamin!!! Wow kinda embraased lol


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! that's so funny! pregnancy dreams are so realistic. i had a really weird dream about one of my friends that i used to work with. she showed up at my work in a weird ballgown and hung out in my classroom making weird comments about my teaching.


----------



## annie00

Wow!' his mom was jokingly saying what's really in those prenatals lmao!! She told every one about that dreams.. Still right now it feels so damn real!!! 

Ughh back to the camper In a couple hours!!! Aghh I'm so home sick and I'm gettin big n I want my house!!


----------



## annie00

I keep feelin like little bubble but it feels like gas r a poo cramp??? Is it the baby?? Lol


----------



## bexxc

the baby moving doesn't really feel crampy to me, but everyone describes it a little differently. to me it just feels like tiny little pokes from the inside or like little thumps- surprisingly like you would imagine it would feel.

i'm sorry you have to go back. :hugs: how long until you guys get to be at home on a more permanent basis?


----------



## annie00

Then I haven't felt baby yet.. Lol.. 

Well we r planning to be home for good within a month.. I have to bring one of my dogs to ace surgery bc he is not peeing good it's drips out and he is in pain.. So I'm gonna go take care of that this week prolly Friday since I'm only gonna be 1hr n half from my vet.. 

But I mean I really am lucky I get ti sleep with him nightly and not have to be away from him bc the kind of work he does sometimes he have to go away for 3 weeks without seeing each other.. :/ so I'm grateful..

But after this job is over ther is a job which we waiting to start anytime now that we will be home for the rest of the year it's only 30 mins from the house ... So they have there ups n downs .. :)


----------



## bexxc

well, that's great to hear that the end is near and you'll be home for the long term soon. i'm glad it will be awhile. moving back and forth would be very hard to do with a new baby. 

i'm sorry to hear about your dog. that sounds awful! i hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## annie00

I know I keep telling him the longer we outta town the bigger I get n it's only gonna be harder on me to unpack camper and get house back to my standards!!! 

My dog beans should be okay I'm thinking it's just a kidney stone... Are maybe even a simple fix bladder infection


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i can imagine the packing and unpacking gets really difficult. that's probably why your back hurts so much! i vacuumed the whole house day and my back is killing me! tomorrow i'm going to try to clean all 3 bathrooms and start working on cleaning up the baseboards. we'll see how far i get with that.


----------



## annie00

Girl I wish I could do that!! My home is so neglected!!! Ughh.. I'm ashamed lol... 

U have so much energy!!


----------



## bexxc

well, after doing the floors and some dishes today, i was so tired i napped for 2 hours :haha: my energy seems to wane by the afternoon. thankfully i've been having very productive mornings.


----------



## bexxc

ugh. went to cook dinner and discovered our oven is not working despite the fact that the burners seem to be functioning just fine. i tried all the troubleshooting suggestions to no avail :( had to set up an appt to have a repairman come look at it, but they can't come until wed. guess i'm making all stovetop dinners until then.


----------



## annie00

Hey it's prolly ur heating element!!!!


----------



## bexxc

whatever it is, i hope it's a quick, cheap fix.


----------



## annie00

Yea they usually are about 40-80 dollars... 

We just getting back to camper now.. An I'm laying in bed watching law n order with a heating pad on my lower back :(


----------



## bexxc

oh...i meant to tell you- was browsing through the back pain section in what to expect last night and it said that alternating heat and cold is the best way to relieve back pain. 15 minutes ice, then 15 heat. maybe that will help you feel better.


----------



## annie00

I feel asleep last night ad soon as I got comfy ten mins max ... 

How r u


----------



## bexxc

i'm tired today! i'm about halfway through cleaning the 3 bathrooms and i needed to take a break. scrubbing things sure is more difficult these days!

what are you up to today?


----------



## annie00

Yea they are and I haven't started yet... :( 

I'm laying around I possiable feel like crap like head ear Thoart if I'm gonna get sick then come on and stop playing games!!!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: boy! you've been having a rough go. i'm sorry. i finished the 2nd bathroom, but i have to go grocery shopping before i get too tired!


----------



## annie00

Awe ur such a winner!!! Lance just called and said we was gonn go get groceries but I told him he can go alone he is upset bc I don't want to go ride.. I have never went grocerie shopping alone lmao.. We alway do it together!! 

I think I'm gonna make him pic me up something to eat for supper bc I didnt take anything out to defrost bc all we had was deer meat


----------



## annie00

Good morning..

How r u today?
Lance won a iPad 2 at work yesterday. We get it today.. He said we gonna share it... We she see lol..

This morning when I brushed my teeth I litterary had huge drop of blood from my teeth.. It did it twice!! Weird ...


----------



## annie00

I'm really craving a ham and cheese sandwich but not heated up cold... Would that hurt my baby


----------



## bexxc

shopping was so rough yesterday! we live in a pretty rural area and, up until last week, we didn't even have a grocery store in our town. we had to drive 15 minutes to the next town over to shop, so we were really excited when a store opened up here. we decided to go check it out together. it was sooooo awful. it's difficult enough to find the stuff you're used to cooking with when you live in such a small town that's dominated by a different culture...but this was just terrible. after spending an hour struggling through this store having to find substitutes for this and that, we finally got to the produce and it was so bad i wouldn't even have eaten it. we finally gave up, gave them our cart, and left. after all that, we ended up driving south to our usual store to do our shopping! ugh!

that is so cool about the ipad!!!! i really want one. whenever i go visit my mom, i love to play around with hers. i couldn't really afford one, so i got a kindle fire. it's pretty comparable except for the screen size, but i still like the ipad better. 

i'm going to go to my favorite restaurant with my best friend today. unfortunately that also means seeing her husband. to put it nicely, i could do without him. he's such an obnoxious asshole. 

do you still feel like you're coming down with something?


----------



## bexxc

i think deli meat is a no-no either way because of the nitrates...


----------



## bexxc

...but i don't think everyone follows that.


----------



## annie00

Well my dr told me I could eat it as long as I heated it so that's what I been doing.. 
I no how u feel about the grocerie store bc we have to drive 30 mins to Walmart and anything to eat . I live in the swamp no red lights all by myself I love it..

Yea I sure hope he let's me use it.. :) 

I have a head ache but that's all it's weird maybe hormones


----------



## bexxc

we live in farm country :haha: we live in a housing development next to a school, but aside from our neighborhood, there are just fields. and the mountains on either side of the valley. i really like how quiet it is, but it is a pain in the butt to go out and do anything.


----------



## annie00

I used to live in a area like that when I lived wit my mom but now my back yard is swamp lol. I love it :)


----------



## bexxc

just be careful about mosquitoes this summer. i hear they love us preggos. and i'm not really sure what's safe to use as repellent.


----------



## annie00

I just use off I mean I live in louisiana and my dr never said anything about them... They r horriable


----------



## annie00

So I'm getting worried I haven't felt my baby move yet ... And last night I had. A Dream that when I went to the dr there was. No heart beat and baby just died at 16 weeks !! Now I'm so scared ..

What u cooking for super? 

I'm cooking homemade hamburgers and Mac n cheese something simply n easy!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

we went out to dinner. japanese! yum! we have to drive an hour for any decent japanese food, but it's so worth it. i just wish i could eat sushi! oh well. 

don't worry about not feeling thhine baby move yet. it's still really early. i think on average most first time moms don't feel anything until around 18/19 weeks. some of the ladies in november due dates still haven't felt anything at 20 weeks or more and they've had ultrasounds showing that the baby is fine, so try not to worry. i'm sure everything is fine. when is your next appt?

mine's tomorrow. we get to sched. our 20 week u/s.


----------



## annie00

Awe how fun!!! 

Mine is July 2 at ten am n I find out the gender then I'll be almost 19 weeks


----------



## bexxc

how fun. i can't wait to know if you're having a boy or a girl! any motherly intuition about the gender?


----------



## annie00

No none at all... :(

How was ur appt?!?


----------



## bexxc

my appointment went really well today. everything sounds good and my second tri blood work all came back normal and little heartbeat sounded great. we have our next ultrasound on july 18. it's a little later than i expected- i'll be just over 22 weeks then. a bit further away then i expected, but it's definitely something to look forward to.

afterwards i met up with my mom and we got some lunch and went maternity shopping. it'll be nice to have some pants that don't smash poor sprout!

how was your day?


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet!!! 
I have been wearing martnity shorts since. May 16th.. Now I'm really showing!! 

I'm good at my. Moms prolly till Friday.. Brought my dogs to the vet today for the 6month routine .. Member I told u how beans was having trouble peeing well it cost us 400 dollars and he has some blood cells in his urine but they did X-rays and everything and. Oukdnt find out what was causing the bleeding so they sent him home with antibotics..

And densit called they approved. My tooth being pulled so ughh gotta go do that.. Prolly gonna do it july 2 so lance can bring me after ultra sound .. 


R u showing good yet?


----------



## bexxc

i really stretched out needing maternity clothes, but i got to the point where i needed to give myself some room in my pants by keeping them closed with a hair tie. when that started to squish the baby, i was pretty sure it was time to finally give it to the ugly, stretchy pants! i'm showing enough now that you can definitely tell i'm pregnant. i'm worried that by the time i'm 8 or 9 months, i'm going to be absolutely enormous!

i'm sorry you have to have a tooth pulled. i absolutely hate having dental work done! i don't have my cleaning until july. hopefully i won't need anything beyond that!

i'm sorry they couldn't figure out what was wrong with your dog. i hope the antibiotics help!


----------



## bexxc

and happy 17 weeks!


----------



## annie00

Thank you so much??! 

My shorts are not ugly they are sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...all my clothes are actually really adorable. i actually don't wear shorts...or even capris for that matter...because i'm REALLY white. i even avoid wearing short sleeved shirts when i can help it. i just can't tan lol


----------



## annie00

Wow girl!!! I have a pretty tAn..

So I took at 17 week 1 day pic today!! Look at this!!!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/1c96b92b.jpg

Where is urs??


----------



## annie00

That's both my martnity clothes


----------



## bexxc

wow! that's a mighty cute bump you're sporting! 
i'll try to take a new bump pic sometime this week. i can't believe i'll already be 19 weeks on sunday! almost halfway there!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow!! Girl!! 19 weeks!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Im gonna go to old navy and see if I can find everyday martnity clothes well at least shorts


----------



## bexxc

the old navy closest to me doesn't carry maternity clothes. i was so disappointed!


----------



## annie00

Awe I went and got me one hot pink shirt to wear with my kakhi shorts the shirt was 8 dollars wow loo couldn't pass that up.. And then I went to buy me some everyday shorts like jogging shorts I guess they were 4 dollars a pair but not martinety so I wear a large so I bought a xl n 2 xl so I'll be comfy!!! 

I bought me a bikini at 6 weeks preggo n now I just had to buy a xl top n large bottom boobies r growing lol... Yea I could have worn a xl bottom but they were sold out plus i wear shorts over it anyways lol


----------



## bexxc

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurgh! i'm so unmotivated today! must...get...off...sofa!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Lol I'm driving back two hours to go back to camper n see lance


----------



## bexxc

wow...you've been a busy girl! visiting with everyone!


----------



## annie00

O yea I have! Haven't seen lance since Tuesday night... 

Someone at Walmart told me I didn't look preggo !!!!! Wtf


----------



## bexxc

um okay...was this just a random person? maybe they thought they were giving you a compliment....:shrug:


----------



## annie00

Yea I never seen her in my life.. So I'm thinking okay do I just look fat? I mean really??? Lmao!!! 

I'm finally home and me n lance is going eat out bc we r both pooped lol


----------



## bexxc

i don't know why some random stranger would say that. some people are weird.

hope you enjoyed eating out tonight. sometime you just need that. i made zucchini pasta and garlic toast. it was pretty tasty. i think i'll add more garlic next time though.


----------



## annie00

Lol sounds lovely!!! 
I had a hamburger steak and it was okay I ha better..

Do u have any pets?? 

I'm gonna introduce my dogs :) 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/de791e22.jpg
Rocky he is 16 had him since 5 weeks old he is my baby!! His ears usually Stand up all the time but the sheets were stopping it..

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/36dfa4d4.jpg
Cutter he is 7 he is camera shy!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/d4492303.jpg
This is beans he is 3.... We found him on side of road And was only suppose to keep him untill we found a good home... Well he found one...he is a baby and spoiled rotten and soooooooo attached to me!!!!! 

Sorry lol


----------



## annie00

Omg think I felt baby move at first it felt like bubbles but then it was a little poke on left side... Omg kinda around belly button...


Do u ever feel a tugging on belly button


----------



## bexxc

aw! what awesome dogs! we have a cat named tess that i love, but that i'm not terribly fond of... if that makes any sense. we'd like to get a dog eventually, but for now we're just going to worry about baby. i'll try to dig up a picture of her.


----------



## bexxc

yay for movement!!!!!!! mine's always much lower than my belly button. sprout must be head up.


----------



## annie00

Maybe it wasn't movement I'm confused lol How u change Tess litter box? While preggo


----------



## bexxc

we have one of those electronic litter boxes that scoops itself. all morgan has to do it change the little plastic box once a week. he's been handling it since we started ttc.


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet!!!! U have a Awsome man!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...he has his flaws like anyone, but i think i'll keep him :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol u better


----------



## bexxc

ugh. my grandmother had a stroke last night...


----------



## annie00

Omg sweetie im so sorry.. Is she gonna pull threw? I'll keep her in my prayers


----------



## bexxc

we won't really know for awhile. they were giving her 24 hours to respond to treatment before they made any further decisioins- which is coming up i a couple hours here. she's 97, so either way it's not looking very good...


----------



## annie00

Omg I'm so sorry!! Well sweetie she has lived a very long life!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yes...she's definitely seen her share of things. i actually feel a bit guilty for not feeling sadder right now. but she's always been a bit mean to all of us and has repeatedly refused any help we've offered her. :shrug:


----------



## annie00

That's bc old people have there set ways!! Nothing against u ...


----------



## bexxc

oh it's not because she's old. according to everyonce in our family, she's always been this way. 

apparently they ran some blood tests and in the last 48 hours she's had a stroke and a heart attack. she's also come down with some sort of infection and they don't yet know if it's viral or bacterial.

as much of a pain as she's been i really don't want her to suffer.


----------



## annie00

Where is the belly picture??


----------



## annie00

I totally agree and understand !!!


----------



## bexxc

i'll take it tomorrow so i'm spot on 19 weeks when it's taken. i think i'm going to start taking them weekly now :)


----------



## annie00

I had them on my phone since 5 weeks but I got a new phone two weeks ago so I lost them ... Lol


----------



## bexxc

oh bummer :( that's why i'm taking all mine on our digital camera. i feel like if i upload them to photobucket religiously i won't lose em...not that it's the end of the world or anything.


----------



## annie00

Awe my digi camera is at our house so oh we'll...


----------



## bexxc

i'm getting hungry. we're having slow cooked shredded bbq chicken sandwiches w/sweet potato fries and coleslaw. our whole house smells like bbq chicken right now.


----------



## annie00

Lol mmmm sounds Awsome though...!!! 

I cooked hamburger helper.. My back is hurting so bad we r talking about going to er!!!! This can't be normal


----------



## bexxc

wow! i'm sorry you're hurting so bad :( maybe it wouldn't hurt to get it checked out. have you been lifting anything or doing any unusual physical movements?


----------



## annie00

No I haven't... I have laid around all day and no I haven't... Are u hurting?


----------



## bexxc

my back only hurts when i overdo it on the cleaning. my hips do hurt a lot at night though. it keeps me awake. i didn't used to sleep on my sides very much before i got pregnant.


----------



## annie00

What to expect is staying I'm a sweet potatoe today.. 

R u gettin uncomfortable? I am.. I get out of breathe really fast n easy.. Hard for me to get out of bed and stuff lol..

Btw I still haven't smoked


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree it takes awhile for me to fall asleep bc Im a stomach sleeper.. So I can't I got to sleep on left side but ughh .. Anyways. 

I'm ready to have this baby an I can't wait till Next 
Monday!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm so excited that you haven't smoked!!!! just think how much healthier your baby is! 

i do get out of breath and tired a lot more easily. i used to be able to go and go and go and never get tired, but i find myself having to take a lot of breaks when i do stuff these days. 

i wonder why the what to expect app is different from the ticker. mine app says i'm a mango and my ticker says sweet potato. weird.


----------



## annie00

Yea isnt that weird.. I just asked lance when we was going home for sure he said another month well I told him how am I gonna be able to clean n clean n unpack camper bc in another month I'm gonna be huge lol.. 

Yea I think my baby is very more healthy but I also want that. Cig after I have the baby..

My mom n brother is coming next Monday for my ultra sound ...


----------



## bexxc

no!!! you don't want to start smoking again after the baby! it's not healthy for little bean! and what if you want to get pregnant again. quitting is hard enough the first time. you don't want to have to go through all of that again!!!!!

my mom came to u/s last time, so we invited my mil to come to the next one. i think she's excited about it, but she can be a little weird sometimes so we'll see.


----------



## annie00

Ohh the mil oh lord o mighty!! Mine doesn't care dh n his mom doesn't even talk.. It's weird like that so I just. Call her with the results and be on my way she don't call n check on me r baby so pshh don't care!! She isn't ginna tell me how to raise my child anyways!!! Me n my mom r really close.. 

She is planning on coming stay two weeks with me n lance when I have the baby help with the baby show me how to do everything help me cook clean basically get on my feet... :)


----------



## annie00

When r u due?

Is ur weeks going by faster now?? Mine seem to be but I think it's bc I can't wait till the 2nd!!!


----------



## bexxc

my mil minds her own business more or less, so that's pretty nice. it's her first grandchild too, so i want her to feel included as much as she'd like to be. 

i'm, of course, closer to my own mom. i talk to her every day. usually multiple times. she asked if we wanted her to come stay with us for a couple weeks after the baby is born, but i think i want to try it on my own first. she's only an hour away, so if i really get stuck she can get down here pretty quickly.

i'm due nov. 18. the weeks do seem to be passing a bit more quickly now. i think it's because i'm not in a constant panic anymore. :haha:

is your back feeling any better?


----------



## annie00

Yea my back is feeling a little better.. My moms is almost 4 hours on other side of Louisiana .. But my mil this is her first grandchild aswell... I slipped up and said she wasn't going in deilcier room just me lance oops.. Lol.. 

But she just doesn't seem to be concerned thts just how she is.. Is don't show anything ... Oh well she lives 30 mins away yay! Lol.. 

We have has our words we have went without talking she did that to me n lance for 6 moths and then another time foralmost a yr.. Oh well

I'm like I with my mom we talk plenty of times a day :) if I'm sick I call her lol


----------



## bexxc

we aren't having anyone else in the delivery room either. i've made that perfectly clear to all the parents. the less people that see my vajayjay, the better!


----------



## annie00

Lol I totally agree with u!! Well I figured since my mom was wiping my butt when I was a baby she already seen it!!

So yesterday our neighbors called and said they were mowing there grass and a rock flew n shattered our screen door.. I have been mowing this grass for 5 yes n I never cracked anything he rolled over the rocks.. So called loses and priced on bc I has to be fixed ASAP 200 dollars so yea he offer to pay us back I dunno though bc he mows our grass while we r away but still.. Pisses me off and the. Mil said call insurance they will cover it!! That's how silly she is


----------



## bexxc

yeah...you make a good point. but i guess i also just want it to be between the two of us as well. 

that sucks about your screen door! when we replaced the igniter it cost us $250. the labor, or course, cost more than the part. it might be worth checking with your insurance company though. insurance has covered some stuff we haven't expected. you never know and it can't hurt to just ask...


----------



## annie00

I no but u have to pay a deductible so we will do it ourselves.. 

We r watching tropical store Debbie .. Saying its gonna be a hurricane when it hits Louisiana and where it's hitting is where we live so lance thinks they gonna shut the job down wesnday so we can go home and secure out outside stuff funiture and all.. Plus take that screen door off...so it would be Awsome if we get to stay at home wesnday threw Monday since I have a dr appt then ..


----------



## bexxc

well i hope you're able to get home quickly and get everything secured. it'll be nice for you to spend a couple extra days at home! maybe you'll have a chance to do some of the cleaning you've wanted to do. today i'm doing my yearly look-through of all the closets to get rid of clothes we don't wear anymore. we had a lot of overflow into the nursery closet, so i'm dealing with that right now.


----------



## annie00

Awe lovely!! Yea I might go threw lances clothes bc I don't Want to go threw my clothes just yet bc I'm gaining weight an I got a lot of fat
Clothes in my closet.. 

Where is my belly pic??


----------



## bexxc

i actually just took it. just need to upload it. i'm gonna finish up this closet and then i'll put it up :)


----------



## annie00

Yay thank you .. I Been waiting n waiting lol


----------



## bexxc

hahahaha! the waistband on my pj pants makes my bump look hilarious! :haha:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1009.jpg


----------



## annie00

So cute u def lo


----------



## annie00

Look preggo **


----------



## bexxc

that top used to fit very loose on me :haha:


----------



## annie00

Awe shy


----------



## annie00

I got to get the tooth pulled after the ultra sound and they gonna try to fix cavities same time but they can't do a cleanin untill after my tooth has healed... 

N I also made lance appt


----------



## bexxc

i need to make morgan an appointment. i was hoping he would do it himself, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen, so i guess i'll have to do it.


----------



## annie00

Lance hasn't been longer than I have so yea it's gonna suck....

How r u feeling today ?


----------



## bexxc

i didn't sleep very well last night- i was having the most bizarre dreams about poisonous spiders. but all things considered, i'm feeling okay. how 'bout you?


----------



## annie00

I'm feelin good had a little energy to clean camper and food clothes so I did that supper been cooking since 5am this morning. Red beans in crock pot ... 
Now I'm laying down on sofa flipping threw movie channels hoping to find a good movie.. 

I'm always hungry how about u? 

Preggo dreams are crazy as hell! !!


----------



## bexxc

i'm hungry all the freakin time. if i had my way i'd just never stop eating :haha:


----------



## annie00

Yes that's the same way I feel!!! Lol light I can't get full N if I do feel full right after about ten 30 mins after I'm Hungry again lol


----------



## bexxc

what's really funny is, i want to eat all day and then i'm too full for dinner! :shrug:


----------



## annie00

I still haven't felt baby move should I call OB and see are is it still early


----------



## annie00

Yes lol!!! I'm full now but it's time for lance to get home and eat dinner ughh lol


----------



## bexxc

i've decided if i don't get some shepherd's pie i'm going to throw a hissy. pretty weird craving, right? so i'm off to the store to buy the ingredients. morgan's working tonight, so i'll be eating solo. oooh...and i want a giant salad to go with it. must...not...snack...before...dinner!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Lol !! Pregnancy craving sux!!!! Lol!!! 

That stinks about Morgan working tonight. But at least u dont have to cook&#55357;&#56474;


----------



## bexxc

oh i'm cookin!!! how the heck else will i get my shepherd's pie??? :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol ur t0 funny!!!!

I don't feel preggo at all today do u ?


----------



## bexxc

aside from sprout wiggling around like a hyper little nutball, nope...don't feel pregnant. though i'm starting to reconsider what it reall. y means to "feel" pregnant. after all of this.

btw...my ob told me that 17 weeks is really the ldearliest to feel movement, so i wouldn't worry at all. i think i was reading that anywhere between 17 and 25 weeks is normal. and it's been a long time since you've had an ultrasound. if you have an anterior placenta it could be even longer than that. i'm sure you're fine. your u/s is coming up really soon and i'm sure you'll see a crazy wriggly babers in there!


----------



## annie00

Thank u so much!!! 

Do u think baby is okay?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's fine. wanting to eat all day is a good sign. it means your body's hard at work building a healthy baby.

when i went to the store to get all the stuff for shepherd's pie, i decided to try some greek frozen yogurt since if i eat all the ice cream i want i'll probably explode...it's pretty good. i may have found an acceptable pregnancy ice cream substitute!


----------



## annie00

I like frozen yogurt but I never heard of Greek.. Where is it at?


----------



## bexxc

i got it in the ice cream freezer at safeway.


----------



## annie00

Oh cool.. I'm gonna have to try it out...

Okay I'm really worried now I'm not preggo I swear my boons stopped hurtin I just have if on my mind and I even told lance that... It sux I'm worried sick


----------



## annie00

I had a appt on the 6th of June and the heart beat was good it was 140bpm... I'm scared


----------



## bexxc

don't be scared, hun. my boobs haven't hurt since like 9 or 10 weeks. it's totally normal to feel back to your old self in second tri. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I guess ur right it's just so worrisome since my back hurts like it always does at night and since I haven't felt baby move yet


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's fine. you've got a tough little bubba in there and all the stuff you're feeling is perfectly normal for 2nd tri.


----------



## annie00

I'm praying ur right.. 

I just woke up its 3am in the morning !! I had a horriable night mare about ghost!!


----------



## bexxc

i've been having really weird nightmares, too. all those hormones make your brain do crazy things!


----------



## annie00

Yea of crazy!! I was sleeping on Sofa and I woke up scared so I crawled in he's with lance :)


----------



## bexxc

my shepherd's pie came out soooooo good yesterday! and there's plenty left over, so i don't think i'll be cooking tonight! yay!


----------



## annie00

Lol good for you!!! I don't know what I'm cooking it's noon and I just woke up :) Ooops lol!!!

I might not cook cereal sounds good to me !


----------



## annie00

Im cooking bacon sandwiches lol


----------



## bexxc

mmmmm...bacon sounds soooo good!!!! :haha:


----------



## annie00

I'm a bacon freakkkkkkkk!!!!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## bexxc

i started plucking my eyebrows because they were in dire need of some cleanup. i got one perfect and now i don't really feel like doing the other one. ugh! guess i have no choice!


----------



## annie00

Oh mine r soooo horriable I got mine done in April and we in almost July mine r way bad!!!! I need to go get them done along with my hair cut n my toes did


----------



## bexxc

i finally finished the other one!:haha: i feel so much better. i just ordered some preggo safe nail polish so i can do my nails. now i need to file these suckers down. they've been growing so fast since becoming pregnant i can hardly keep up with them!


----------



## annie00

Yes I agree mine look fake lol I file them square ;)


----------



## bexxc

i do too :) i just finished filing them now. guess i'm inspired today. wow. it's so much easier to type without those things in the way!!!


----------



## annie00

Lol yea it is.. I always use my phone bc wireless interest sux here at camo ground


----------



## bexxc

i think i'm going to have some frozen yogurt and a nap. i love being on vacation!


----------



## annie00

Lol I'm always on vacation that is untill baby is born... My daily routine is watching law n order n napping lol :)


----------



## bexxc

aaah...that sounds nice :)


----------



## annie00

Lol.. It is.. How was ur nap? 
I fell asleep for about 20/30 mins and lance walks in gets him a snack n crawls into bed with me well he been sleeping since 4;30 I can't go back to bed.. 
I'm haveing a horriable craving for chicken strips with white gravy. Dq would be nice but we don't have any around here and sonic took it off the menu ... I might go to Popeyes and get some strips and come home n cook my own white gravy lol...


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!! i love popeyes!!! the closest one to us is about 2 hours away and you have to risk life and limb in a horrible ghetto to get to it.


----------



## annie00

Holly crap!!!!! When we r home we have access to Popeyes chilie Santa fay just opened mcd burger king. Checkers wendys taco bell and Walmart it's 15/20 mins away we have. Huge college in the town we live on the outside of ... I live in the swamp but the town I'm next too is quite big...

But we hardly ever go... 

I wouldn't be able to go without Popeyes lol!!!


----------



## bexxc

that's so nice. we're about 45 minutes away from a town that has anything decent in it. our town only has burger king and a subway. :(


----------



## annie00

I wish I town had that we don't even have a red light :)


----------



## bexxc

lol...we were joking that we're fancy now because we just got a second stoplight! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Awe lol!!! We are to much alike!!!!


----------



## bexxc

did i tell you we registered for our childbirth classes? they start in august. they're done by the hospital where i'll be delivering.


----------



## annie00

We looked into them but from what I gathered there highly expensive... :(


----------



## bexxc

the ones offered through our hospital are only $60- not too bad. with my insurance it's only $30. i think if you take private classes it can be pretty expensive, but most hospitals offer them a lot cheaper and they get you adjusted to the specific procedures they use.


----------



## annie00

Do u ever get a sharp pain in middle of stomach downwards? To your whoo hoo??


----------



## annie00

On wow I read ours was like 300 omg wow I'm gonna look into it again I'll ask Monday..


----------



## bexxc

i have had some sharp pains low and to the side...like at the bottom of my bump. i think it's just round ligament pain. it usually happens when i get up too fast or make some other quick motion. oh...and when i sneeze.


----------



## annie00

Yea I have them as well... That was actually one of the first signs I got at 9dpo that and when I went to jog on the treadmill my boobs hurt and they never bugged me...


----------



## annie00

Haven't heard from u all day are u okay?


----------



## bexxc

hey...sorry. mogan's home today so we've been working on cleaning stuff out. we seem to accumulate a lot of stuff, so once i year i make him go through it all with me to make a big pile of stuff to donate to goodwill. only we didn't do it last summer because i was busy with grad school, so it's twice as bad. :wacko: except for the furniture, we totally finished clearing out the nursery. then we moved on to the second guestroom and worked on the closet in there. then we went into the office to clean out the bookshelves. we both read a lot and if we kept all the books we read, the house would be overrun with them in no time at all. now that we've got that done, we can work on the garage and then get rid of some of the excess furniture we've got. phew! got to have all this done by the time my dad gets home from MA so the boys can paint! busy busy! what have you been up to today?


----------



## annie00

Wow sounds like u got a lot done !! Happy for you!!! I been doing nothing af all.. Me n lance went got a few groceries and sherbet I'ce cream hehe


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'm pretty tired after all that! i really don't want to cook, but it sounds like morgan doesn't really want to order out... :(


----------



## annie00

Sent u a bump pic


----------



## annie00

Awe that sux!!!


----------



## bexxc

he broke down and we ordered! :happydance: we have a pizza place in town that also delivers sandwiches and pasta, so i ordered some chicken and pesto pasta....YUM! 

love the bump pic!


----------



## annie00

How nice we dont have any place that delivers anything we to far out :)


----------



## annie00

Have u heard from hope?


----------



## bexxc

no, but i just sent her a private message to tell her we're thinking about her. her profile says she last signed on about 11 days ago. hopefully she'll respond and maybe pop into this thread.


----------



## annie00

Yea bc I mean I really wonder how she is doing and where she is at cycle wise and if they ever figured out what was causing all the mcs


----------



## bexxc

i'm anxious to know how all that's going too. i hope she's gotten through some of her testing and whatnot.


----------



## annie00

Yes I agree .. I'm praying she has learned something bye now


----------



## bexxc

it's funny how many people have been in and out of this thread!


----------



## annie00

Yes I know... It's so crazy!!!!!

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## annie00

It's almost 2:30am and I'm wide awake!! Ughh why can't I sleep!!!!


----------



## bexxc

pregnancy insomnia sucks. i'm on vacation and i got up at 7:30. for someone who usually gets up before 5, it's hardly the crack of dawn...but annoying nonetheless. 

happy sweet potato day! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Good for u it's noon here and I'm just waking up!! Lol didn't go to bed till 3am ..

Yeap I'm 18 weeks today..


----------



## bexxc

hooray for sleeping in! sorry you got to bed so late :(

we just finished cleaning out the garage. now morgan is heading to our local recycling center to get rid of some of the stuff we're getting rid of. saturday he'll make his first run to goodwill with the enormous amount of stuff we're donating. 

on his way home he's stopping at our local bakery to pick up some tortas and rice and beans for lunch! yum! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Sounds lovely!!! U really have a Awsome husband sounds like he will give u the shirt off this back and do anything for you!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah. like any guy, he can definitely get on my nerves at times- he was pretty cranky about cleaning out the garage. but for the most part, he's really awesome. he'd do anything for me.


----------



## annie00

shy so happy for u :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm so stoked. just looked up a bunch of textbooks to sell back to amazon and it looks like i'm gonna get over $170 back! woot woot!


----------



## annie00

holly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u can use it to pay a billl are buy baby stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'm pretty stoked! i think we'll buy baby stuff with it. when you sell textbooks to amazon, they credit your amazon account and i have a bunch of baby stuff in my cart i've been waiting to buy.


----------



## annie00

That's Awsome!! So ur selling the text books directly to amazon. N not buyers like eBay?? 

I keep feeling stuff when I'm really still but how can I be 100% it's the baby?


----------



## bexxc

well, first you have to make sure you're in the right place. right now, the top of your uterus is a little below your belly button, so any movement you feel should be below that. i first started feeling movement when i was sitting still, like you mentioned. it felt kind of like a little muscle twitch in my lower belly. you'll know it's baby if it keeps happening!


----------



## annie00

That's just it it doesn't keep happening I mean it's like once a day.. I keep feeling it like even with my belly button to my left.. Oh well lol


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...i don't think it would be that high yet. but then again, i'm not a doctor. :haha:


----------



## annie00

I thik I just felt something it was to the left again kinda low and it twitched like a muscle twitch are eye twitch


----------



## bexxc

that's exactly what mine felt like at first. or like when you get one of those weird twitches in your thigh. it feels a lot more like little thumps now that it's been a couple weeks. sometimes it almost feels like i have a little fish swimming inside me!


----------



## annie00

Wow how often was u feeling little twitched at first 1 a day all day


----------



## bexxc

at first i don't think it was even once a day. maybe every few days at first and then it got steadily more consistent.


----------



## annie00

That's how it been its starting to be at least nightly that I say was that the baby?


----------



## bexxc

totally how i was at first. was that the baby? hm...probably not...wait! was THAT the baby? no...:haha:


----------



## annie00

That sounds just like me!!!!! Lmao!!! I'm so scared for Monday that something isn't right with the baby... I have never been this scared in between ultra sounds but I am this week... And I'm scared to get my tooth pulled bc I had braces in high school and I have perfect white teeth and I would be really pissed if they pulled that tooth and my bottom teeth move!! Not only that I'm scared it's gonna Hirt.. Bc my wisdom teeth recovery was horriable!!!!! But mom said its nothing like that


----------



## bexxc

no...having your tooth pulled really won't be that painful. wisdom teeth are a totally different story. hopefully your teeth won't shift, but i suppose it's possible. ask your dentist about it. i'm sure you're not the first person with that concern.

i'm always really nervous before ultrasounds. i think it's normal. i always think, "what if they don't find a heartbeat? what if there's something wrong with the baby?" i think it's normal to be concerned. imagine how it must have been 30 years ago when they didn't have all this stuff and you just had to wait til the big day to find out. sheesh! what torture!


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right but also think 30/50 yrz ago noone had miscarriages either lol!!! 

I have a bottom permiant retainer but it's just on my front teeth... I'm terrified!!!!!


----------



## annie00

I just went back n read the first 30 pages of the forum man I can clearly see a line on all my test but I didn't wanna believe it to get hurt.. How crazy was I!!! 

Have u seem Samantha?


----------



## bexxc

sometimes i got back and read random pages too...it's funny. i haven't seen or heard from her, but according to her ticker she's pregnant again, so that's cool.


----------



## annie00

Oh really?? I'm gonna have to go try to find her!!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! i'm am so tired. i had the WoRsT insomnia last night!!!!! i must not have gotten to bed until 4:30 or 5. i am soooooooo tired.


----------



## annie00

I'm so scared baby isn't doing okay... I'm freaking terrified?!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

what makes you think that, hun?


----------



## annie00

I'm cramping today n I'm just scared


----------



## bexxc

cramps are normal, sweetie. don't worry. i've had some lately. your uterus is starting to crowd your insides at this point- particularly your intestines. what you're feeling is likely just gas pains. i've been having them a lot lately.


----------



## annie00

Praying ur right I'm bidding on a heart Doppler on eBay to hold me over during appt


----------



## bexxc

i was thinking about buying one, but i think i'd just drive myself crazy with it and overuse it.


----------



## annie00

I'm spottin n it's pink after bm


----------



## annie00

Yea I think I'm gonna do that too..


----------



## bexxc

it's just from the polyp. i'm sure you're okay, hun. try not to worry...it isn't good for you. :flower:


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/2654c16f.jpg
Spottin now and cramping


----------



## annie00

I hope ur right... I'm laying with my feet propped up


----------



## bexxc

good. i'm sure you just need a little rest and the spotting will stop. your u/s is on monday, right?


----------



## annie00

Yes it is on Monday but I'm scared I'm telling u I just feel something isn't right ...


----------



## bexxc

it's normal to feel worried. but you've been feeling some little movements and everything- and that's a really good sign. if something were that amiss, that wouldn't be happening.


----------



## annie00

Right but how do I know that's the baby?? Bc it's higher than u stated... That plus I'm cramping right side mainly few on left and my back hurts from time to time... I'm sorry I need to relax...


----------



## annie00

Can u miscarriage at 18 weeks?? What is my. Chances


----------



## bexxc

it's okay to worry- just don't get yourself so worked up that you stress the baby out. your spotting really doesn't look that bad and i'm sure the cramping is just a normal part of pregnancy. those little lower belly twitches you described sound just like how mine started. it really does sound like everything's okay.


----------



## annie00

Thank you Bex don't know what I would do without you!!!! Thanks!!! Xoxo


----------



## bexxc

that's why i'm here :) i have my freak out days too. just a couple days ago sprout wasn't moving around as much. the mommy side of my mind wanted to freak out and run around in panicked circles. my well-read, educated mind had to talk me down! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Awe lol ur such a good person!!! So the baby is moving everyday all day?? Mine anit ughh!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh no...it's definitely not all day. he (?) will go through periods of movement and then be quiet for a long while. it does happen at some point every day now. some days are much less active than others. some days he's (?) going nonstop.


----------



## annie00

Awe shy so happy for you!!!! I like how u did he (?) to cute its a habbit for me I always say he...


----------



## annie00

I'm due 11 days after you :)


----------



## annie00

Just got my hair trimmed and thinned out and eye brows done.. Girl I had so much brow hair that my brows r still throbbing!!! I haven't had them done since end of march


----------



## bexxc

when i did my eyebrows a couple days ago i swear you could've made a new eyebrow out of what i plucked out of them! :haha:

sheesh! after being up all last night i just took an epic nap. it was awesome!


----------



## annie00

Awe lol I'm at Walmart gettin a few things


----------



## bexxc

okay. that's it! i am going to make these damn meatball subs before the ground turkey goes bad!


----------



## annie00

I'm cramping horriably


----------



## bexxc

aw i'm sorry you're uncomfortable, sweetie. does it feel like it could be just gas?


----------



## annie00

No I don't think so.. It mainly on my right side


----------



## bexxc

weird that it's just on one side...are you still spotting?


----------



## annie00

I'm not sure I haven't checked lately... Last time I checked about 1hr ago no I wasn't


----------



## bexxc

well that's good news. did you sit in one position for too long? maybe you're just having some round ligament pain- especially if it's off to the side.


----------



## annie00

No not at all It started whem u was walking at Walmart and started gettin worse so we left


----------



## bexxc

do you think you'll wait til monday or will you call your doc tomorrow?


----------



## annie00

Well there closed tomorrow untill Monday so I'm gonna have ti wait... The spotting did stopped and btw I love my hair cute!!! Looks so good nd healthy?!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad you're happy with your hair. it' so nice to get a really good haircut!


----------



## annie00

Yea it is it's like once in a lifetime i like it


----------



## annie00

Lance is upset bc my bother is coming with my mom to my ultra sound... I don't know what to do.. He is married and has 5 kids and lance thinks its wrong


----------



## bexxc

what does he think is so wrong about it?


----------



## annie00

Bc he wanted it to be just me n him a special moment between us so I just texted my mom for them not to come and I'm cryin now bc it hurts my feelings he just wants us to be there... I'm so upset... I'm scared. My mom is gonna get so mad


----------



## bexxc

i guess i can see it from both sides. maybe since it's the day you're finding out the gender, he just wanted it to be an intimate moment for you guys. are you having a 3d/4d u/s @30 weeks? maybe you can invite them to that one.


----------



## annie00

Yea we r gonnA try to have a 3 d one... Do u think my mom is gonna be mad


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure if you explain why, she'll understand. it seems like you guys are pretty close. i think letting her know that you'll have another u/s she can come to will make her happy enough.


----------



## annie00

I know I just don't wanna hurt my moms feelings


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure she'll be fine with it...try not to worry. you don't need anything else to stress over.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right but it's to late bc I have been crying since I'm sorry


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: aw, i'm sorry you're so upset, sweetie. try to relax. maybe try a cup of tea.


----------



## annie00

Thank u..


----------



## bexxc

well, i guess i'm off to bed to do some reading...talk to ya tomorrow. hope your cramps feel better. i was just reading that abdominal cramping is really common right now because your ligaments are being forced to stretch more as your belly gets bigger.


----------



## annie00

Thank you so much!! I have been reading what to expect when ur expecting I downloaded iBooks app and then I bought the book for 10 dollars.. I'm flipped threw it and read what caught my eye r what I didn't know N I stopped on chapter 5 .. :)

My cramps feel better and I just went to the ladies room and nothin so I hope it's over with.. My belly must really be stretching bc boy was them cramps kinda intense.. 

I'm nervous for my mom to text me back tomorrow she is outta town so her service sucks so I texted her.. She must have not got it yet bc ah never replied... 

Well I'll talk to u tomorrow.. Night


----------



## bexxc

my ob gave up what to expect. it's nice to have something to reference every now and then...definitely not a good cover to cover read, but great to take a peek at when you have questions. 

i hope you get the reaction you want from your mom. i'm sure it will ppbe fine.

i'm off to go shopping/walking/lunch with my best friend today as soon as she gets her lazy butt out of bed and all coffeed up. i hope her stupid neanderthal of a husband behaves himself today so i don't have to cave his face in. :)


----------



## annie00

Wow sounds like u got beef with her husband!! 
What to expect is very useful!! 

My mom said she understands not mad and just wants to be called first!!!! Lol I still feel upset I stood her up but I had to listen to lances feelings too


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i really can't stand him. she ran off and eloped with him after they'd only been dating for like 6 weeks. she never even told me she had a boyfriend. and he's just an utter ass. he refuses to stop smoking weed and he is just annoying as all hell. he's a total loser who can't stick with any one job for more than a few months before he decides it's stupid and quits. he's totally ruined her life. without him she'd be totally independent, but she has to live with his family because they don't have any money. they're constantly fighting. i want to shove my foot up his ass. 

it's good that your mom understands. she's been through all this baby stuff before and i'm sure she gets that it's a compromise. i say just focus on getting excited about seeing your lo again in 2 days!!! :happydance: are you feeling a little more relaxed today?


----------



## annie00

Wow he is a total loser one day she will wake up and realize she is miserable!!!! 

I was feelin relaxed but I apotting tan almost yellow it's so light tan n I have a panty liner on n there is little specs of tan in there I'm still cramping on rIght side.. I'm starting to say oh well bc there is nothing I can do about it now... Hate to say that but it's true!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm still spottin tan ughh


----------



## annie00

Bex where r u?? Thought u would be back from lunch n shopping with ur friend by now.. Getting worries about u :)


----------



## bexxc

hey...sorry for the long absence. we ended up being out until about 10:00 last night. i was sooooo tired!!! i didn't even bother logging on when i got home. definitely no trouble sleeping last night! i CRASHED! :happydance:

i'm sorry about your spotting. i'm sure it's just the polyp. i'm glad you have your u/s tomorrow. you'll be able to get this all sorted out and maybe you'll feel a bit better....any difference today?

i'm excited!!!! 20 weeks! i'm halfway to baby!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Omg congrats!!!! So happy for u!!!! Yay!!! 

Bet u had fun though... :) 

I'm okay waiting for lance to get home so we can leave to go to the house... I'm trying not to worry bc there is. Nothing I can do :)


----------



## bexxc

it's good that you're trying to stay calm. i'm sure when you have your u/s tomorrow you'll see that everything is just fine. and you'll get to know if you have a little miss or a little mr!!! :happydance: if baby cooperates, that is! what time is your appointment?

and hooray for getting to go home for a bit! how long will you be there this time?


----------



## annie00

Thanks I haven't spotted yet today.. 

My apt is at 10 then I got to go get that tooth pulled at 2 :( 

It depends If lance has off wesnday for 4th of July then we fonna be there till then n he is gonna ride with Someone Tuesday so I don't have to come back just for a day... 

If he gets a tooth pulled he might not go to work Tuesday.. We shall see :)


----------



## bexxc

glad your spotting seems to have stopped. 

i'm so excited for wednesday. we're going to a baseball game :happydance: i can't wait!


----------



## annie00

O that sounds so fun!!!! Yay!!!

I'm watching where the heart is I love this movie


----------



## bexxc

i'm trying to figure out what to do today. i have some laundry to fold and i need to unload the dishwasher, but other than that, the house is spotless...hmmmm...there must be something around here i can clean/organize. maybe i'll bake some cookies for morgan.


----------



## annie00

Awe ur a cute little wife!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i think i have all the ingredients for his favorite toffee butter cookies :)


----------



## annie00

Oh wow never heard of them they sound so good though


----------



## bexxc

they're pretty tasty. do you like to bake? i'll send you the recipe if you want :)


----------



## annie00

Yes I love to bake.. Plz send me it :) thank you.. 

U won't me email?? 

I'll send it privately


----------



## bexxc

once i pull out my recipe i'll type it up for you. the butter is softening now...:happydance:


----------



## annie00

Yay!!! Thank u so much!! I have been driving we r bout 30 mins fr
Home now..


----------



## bexxc

home sweet home. i'm not even involved and i'm so anxious for you to be there permanently!


----------



## annie00

Lol yea we bout 5 mins away we had to stop n pick up our bass boat that was in the shop for a tune up.. And I got a pizza from Walmart deli ummm looks so damn good... Im gonna go for a 10 min boat ride and then start supper :)


----------



## annie00

Girl I can't wait to be perm either umm be so nice


----------



## bexxc

ugh! so mad! got the oven preheated and everything ready to get started and found that morgan had used up all our sugar in his damn coffee!!! :growlmad: oh well. guess he'll have to wait until tomorrow for cookies, because it's about nap time and i'm not driving to the store to buy it right now.


----------



## annie00

Lol .. That's bout right better luck next time :)


----------



## annie00

I'm gettin so excited done had my bathe n washed my hair n shaved all I gotta do now is finish this movie and try to get some sleep!!! Ha that should be fun


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait to hear!!!!! have you used the chinese gender predictor yet? i actually just tried it. it said i was having a girl. i used this one.

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html


----------



## annie00

I was predicted a boy we shall see


----------



## annie00

I stayed up all night last night couldn't sleep.. Own my way now yay!!!!


----------



## annie00

It's a girl... I'm so upset I been crying and I actually feel horriable for cryin but I'm upset bc I had my mind set for a boy :(


----------



## annie00

Baby is measuring 19 weeks also


----------



## bexxc

aw, sweetie...i'm so sorry. :hugs: i'm sure once you get used to the idea you'll be just as excited. 

my gram finally passed away last night. i'm actually quite relieved. she wasn't responding to treatment and they had to stop giving her food and fluid because she wasn't processing it at all. since they weren't treating her they were going to have to move her to another facility, which would've been very painful, so i suppose it's for the best. 

how did your dental appointment go?


----------



## annie00

Sorry for ur lose :( may she rest in peace.. 

My appt is in 30 mins in dreading it :( we eating at Popeyes.. 

Did I tell u baby girl is measuring 19w


----------



## annie00

Well my tooth is finally out!!! Thank u lord!!! I hope I didn't stress baby out bc my heart was beating so damn fast!! Didn't hurt at all though... Just pressure... 

They gave me ibeprofen 600 and amoxicillin I hope ibeprofen is safe Denist said it was safe ..


----------



## bexxc

yeah...you did mention that you were measuring at 19 weeks. are you going to change your ticker?

glad having your tooth pulled wst fine. wasn't too terrible. i'm sure baby is just fine. if the dentist says the meds are fine, i'm sure they are. you can't possibly be the first pregnant lady they've treated. 

we went grocery shopping today. think i'll make some chicken wraps for dinner. yum!


----------



## annie00

Well I ended up calling dr to verify ibeprofen well turns out its not safe so I got to call tomorrow n they will call me out something eles stronger


----------



## bexxc

wow...i'm glad you called. you should call the dentist to complain/inform them. that's horrible! oh...took my 20 week bump pic...stand by and i'll upload.


----------



## bexxc

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1010.jpg


----------



## annie00

Wow !!! Ur bump is lovely!!! Ur showing Awsome!! 

I'm hurting horriable N can't take anything :( I don't wanna make that trip to go back to camper tonight. But he is making me....


----------



## bexxc

you can take tylenol...

i'm sorry you have to go back :( i wish he would just let you stay one more night!


----------



## annie00

I know I'm beggin him cryin but nope so he is packing everything and im bringing pillow n ice back... 

Any ideas what to eat I'm starving


----------



## bexxc

try soft foods...mashed potatoes maybe? scrambled eggs? a light soup?


----------



## annie00

Lance is going get me some jello puding bc I'm hungry I'll try chicken noodle soup when I get to camper I'm bout to take some tynole ASAP.. 
I'm changing my gauze when they get wet soggy and there was a lot of blood but it looks like it slowing down now... 
My chin n a little bit of my face is still numb?? Is that normal?


----------



## bexxc

yeah. it's normal for the local to take awhile to wear off. 

make sure your soup cools off enough. you don't want to burn an already irritated area. maybe he can pick up some popsicles for you when he gets you pudding. that should be very soothing.


----------



## annie00

Mm finally im full after 4 pudding lol


----------



## bexxc

pudding sounds awesome! i got some more greek frozen yogurt when i went out today and bought some fresh strawberries to smush and drizzle on top :)


----------



## annie00

Yummie... Okay I have my complete feeling back now :( ... I'm hurting so bad.. Luckily we like 30 mins from camper... I'm just misserable.. Sorry

Btw I had sugar in my urine


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: aw i wish you weren't in so much pain! did the tylenol help at all?

are they worried about gd with the sugar in your urine? i've read it's really not a big deal. it's normal to have it every now and then when pregnant. if it happens every time they start looking into treatments.


----------



## annie00

Yea they said it could be gd.. Is gd bad? 

I just woke up I took all my Meds antibiotic prenantal fiber tynole damn lol.. And I'm eating some Campbell's chicken noodle soups I'm starving lol


----------



## bexxc

gd is totally manageable. in some cases it can be controlled with diet, but if that doesn't work you'd need to go on insulin. 

are you in any less pain today?


----------



## annie00

No I'm still hurting quite bad.. But I ended up eating really good chicken noodle soup Raman noodles pudding n jello.. Have to feed my baby girl :)


----------



## bexxc

mmmmm....ramen noodles! love em.

i'm about to make a spinach and tomato omelet and some whole wheat toast...hungry!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Lol go for it girl!!!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

mmmm...that was so stinkin good! glad i had some leftover spinach and tomato from dinner last night :)


----------



## annie00

I don't eat veggies ;) ughh called walgreens see if nurse called med in but nope so I called nurse back hope they don't get mad but hell I'm suffering over here!!!


----------



## bexxc

how on earth do you avoid eating veggies? aren't you worried you're not getting enough nutrients?


----------



## annie00

Dr just called she is gonna call me in some toylne number 3


----------



## annie00

No I have never ate veggies my whole life.. I only eat
Corn n Lima beans and red beans that's it


----------



## annie00

Hi hope!!!!


----------



## annie00

Okay so nurse called she as goin call me something inn well since I'm outta town she was gonna call it in over here so I gave her the number and she said thanks tried to call it in but couldn't get threw!! So she called it in at home walgreens n said I can transfer it to here so I called this walgreena and they said nothing is in my profile so do I give it a half hour see of something shows up in my profile r call nurse back now ?


----------



## annie00

Okay I got my medicine under control it's being filled right here.. Thank good mess


----------



## bexxc

goodness! what a hassle. glad you've gotten it under control, though. i sent my brother my bump picture. he's not normally into stuff like that, but he asked a ton of questions. it was so sweet. i don't get to talk to him much because he's in holland for a couple years and there's a 10 hour time difference. it was nice to get to chat a bit through e mail. i can't wait until he gets his computer up and running over there so we can skype.


----------



## annie00

Awe that must be really hard!!!! Why is he there?


----------



## bexxc

he took a job as the head of financial intelligence for a failing company that is trying to turn its finances around. it was a really good opportunity to make a name for himself as a financial freelancer on the european market. since he's not married and doesn't own any property here, he decided to just go for it. plus they're paying him more euros than i could even dream of :haha: i think next summer we're going to brave the 11 hour plane trip with a 7 month old to go visit him. he's within spitting distance of pretty much any european country you'd ever want to visit, so it would be a really fun trip. and we'd pretty much only have to pay for our airfare over there.


----------



## annie00

That is Awsome!!!! I would have did it too since he isn't married nor kids!!! Great choice make money why it's there!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it's gonna be a great experience for him and i can't wait to go visit. 

you didn't say much else about your u/s. how was it? i can't wait for mine to see how much sprout has grown. any pics?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!!! Haha, Annie you caught me creeping the forum earlier!! :) I was just about to head to the doctors so I wanted to wait till I got back before writing.

How are you guys doing??? I am trying to get a bit caught up on where things are at. Seems like overall things are going great for you guys! Annie, congratulations on the baby girl!!! Truth be told, I want a girl for my first :) I'm sure it's tough to deal with the disappointment when you are expecting a boy, but I know you will grow to be excited about things. Think of how fun it will be to get to know your daughter! :)

Bexxc, HUGE congrats on finishing your MEd project (I think I read that a few pages back??)!!! That must feel amazing!!!! What's next for you? Are you going to continue teaching in the same school after your mat leave? Or do something different? What's going on with Morgan and his job?




Things with me...I FINALLY have some things to update!! It's been busy...I've been to Toronto twice this month...lots of travel...Got hired at my university to instruct a workshop (2-3 times a year), so I went down to Vancouver to do some training. Just got back last Friday and we went camping for the long weekend. Lots of fun! Other things- we are looking at buying a new car :S a little nervous, but ours seems to be in pretty bad shape and we're planning on taking a drive up to the Yukon (right next to Alaska) this summer so we want good wheels! So we're looking at some options for buying vs. leasing... 

OK, so the more interesting stuff. LOL. I went for my blood tests 2 weeks ago when I was in Vancouver and had to wait 2 FREAKING HOURS in the waiting room to get them done. Argh! They took about 8 vials of blood and I thought I was going to faint...the nurse asked me to lay down afterward.

Today I finally was able to see my doctor to get the results. And the results are...

1. Our baby was a genetically normal baby boy. :blue: I don't know why but it was very important for me to hear that it was a little boy. 
2. My blood tests revealed that I am 100%, completely, totally normal and healthy. YEAH. My blood profile is perfect, I have no known clotting issues or immune issues, thyroid hormone was normal, and progesterone was 34 (normal). My iron level was on the low end of normal, but it was still within the normal range. 

Soooo...the doctor basically said there's no real explanation for what happened and that the only thing we can really say right now is that it was probably bad luck. #*$^Y%(! BUT he said that my tests all came back normal is VERY good news and means that chances are very good that we'll be able to carry pregnancies to term in the future. 

We talked about it quite a bit and he offered to refer me to a specialist (out of town) who might be able to give some further insight or do some other fringe testing. But we both kind of agreed that there's a good chance that they aren't going to find anything, since we found nothing on the tests, and because I have had many ultrasounds before (so unlikely to be structural problem). In the end, the plan is that he will (a) refer us to the specialist, but that we should feel free to start trying, and that if we (b) get pregnant in the meantime, we will just monitor it really closely, and he will put me on progesterone and baby aspirin as a precautionary measure.

PHEW!

So, overall, good news. Kind of frustrating that there is no simple solution, but I am SO happy to know that there is nothing "wrong" with me like that other b*tchy doctor tried to tell me without knowing anything. LOL.


----------



## hopestruck

Also, I just wanted to thank you both for your kind and thoughtful notes to me! It means a lot and I really appreciate you both as friends, even though we're zillions of miles apart (or at least it feels that way). :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The reason I haven't been on lately is because well, I've been super super busy, but also because it has been hard to be on B&B. I have to say the 2 month "break" we've taken has been really good for my mental health, and I am feeling a lot more "at peace" with things now than I was before. So it was just good to get off the boards for a little while and get back to "normal life". But since we got the go ahead to TTC again....I expect I will be back more often ;)


----------



## bexxc

hope!!!! it's so great to hear from you! and i'm so glad you've got the go-ahead to ttc again. for some reason, i feel like it's just wonderful that they were able to tell you you're little man's gender- just so you guys could know. 

i am, indeed, all done with my master's!!! :happydance: and i chose not to teach summer school this year, so i have the whole summer off!!! so far i've been working to get the house back in order after a year and a half of neglect and now that that's mostly taken care of, we're going to start working on the nursery (as soon as my dad gets back from massachusetts). morgan's new job is wonderful. he's working on call so his schedule was very irregular, but he's getting between 6 and 18 eight hour shifts a month and the pay is great. 

so glad we'll be hearing more from you!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

annie- just e mailed the cookie recipe i promised. you can try em out when you're feeling better.


----------



## annie00

Hope/ I did catch ya earlier!!! I'm so glad there is not nothing wrong majorly with u.. :) 
Yay for ttc again!!! We will be here for u don't worry !!!

The med I really helping me but it's wearing off now time for more


----------



## bexxc

glad the meds are helping!

i'm off to cook dinner. chicken fried "rice" tonight. ("rice" because i'm using quinoa). i promise i'm not a hippie! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Thanks for the recipe!!!! I'll try it out whn I get home !!!


----------



## annie00

I'm so bored I took a pill at 9 and I thought it would make me tired but nope


----------



## bexxc

oooh...i see you picked out a spelling for your little princess' name! how exciting!


----------



## annie00

Yea I sure did... Do u really like it???


----------



## bexxc

i love it! it's so cute. i bet she's going to be just gorgeous. did you get pics from your scan?


----------



## annie00

Yea I got some put I'm gonna have to take pics of them


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to see!


----------



## annie00

Omg I think bentlie just kicked it was like a little poke right in middle above pubic bone!!!! I bet it was her


----------



## bexxc

:yipee: how exciting!!! it's such a cool feeling! congratulations! where are the ultrasound pics????


----------



## annie00

Is that what the baby feels like? 
I'm gonna take them when I get up I'm nursing my sick dog n tooth still


----------



## bexxc

yeah :) mine just gave me a tiny poke right in the same place in response :haha: now that baby's a little bigger, it sorta feels like a goldfish thrashing around!


----------



## bexxc

i posted a picture of my horrible, swollen, hideous sunburn in my journal. you should check it out. it's really gross.


----------



## annie00

Ok I'm gonna go drop in later... Between me n my dog it's horriable!!! His eye is bad :(


----------



## bexxc

is this the same dog that had the bladder problem or a different one?

you're having a pretty rough time :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Yea always something over here!! No that dog wit the bladder problems was my youngest this one is my oldest he is 14 ...


----------



## hopestruck

You guys are so funny. I've missed y'all!!

Annie, I totally LOVE Bentlie, super super cute name! And I am so jealous of all your baby kicks. I can't wait for the day I get to feel those *sigh*

Bexxc, that is super awesome about Morgan's job! You must feel so much more relaxed now :) And that's fanatastic that you're taking the summer off. You deserve it...the job of being a mom will be more than a full time occupation! hehe :)

big :hug: to you both!!


----------



## bexxc

well, unfortunately i'll have to go back to work in august, but for now, it's nice little respite from all the screaming, snotty children. my maternity leave spans 4 weeks of vacations, so i get an extra month there, so i guess that's a bonus :) i may take fmla if morgan's making enough money by then. i haven't decided. 

you're going to feel your little one squirming and poking before you know it. and you'll have us here to terrorize you with birth stories, colic, and sleepless night stories! :haha:


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/097a61c9.jpg
It's a girl 



https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/3eb5fd73.jpg
Her body 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/67e8268a.jpg
Her head


----------



## annie00

Hi hope!! Thanks !!! Don't worry hunnie u will have ur turn just like everyone eles!!!


----------



## bexxc

aw! i love the lil face pic! so cute!!!!! i can't wait til my u/s...just under 2 weeks to wait. :coffee:


----------



## annie00

Bet u excited!!! Can I ask y y'all not finding out gender


----------



## bexxc

we just really want the surprise. i've just always wanted that moment where doc holds up baby and says "it's a..." it just sounds fun to me. and i just really don't plan on going overly gender-y on decorating either. i've never been a pink is for girls, blue is for boys kinda person. 

someone also brought up a really good benefit that i hadn't thought of initially. when people know the gender they buy clothes. piles and piles of clothes. so many that the baby grows out of many of them before they're even worn. when people don't know the gender, they buy off your registry and you get things you actually need. i'm a very minimalist and practical person, so that's just right up my alley. 

but it's mostly for the surprise of it all.


----------



## annie00

Well it makes sense but I mean I couldn't do it !!! I have to be prepared I'm a perficionaist it's crazy everything has to be perfect like now I'm ordering bentlies camo bedding so my mom can add pink accents to it :) then I'm gonna start on her name which I'm on on th wall the letters will be pink and the robbin is camo.. :)


----------



## annie00

Ribbon**+*+


----------



## bexxc

i've actually found that it hasn't been hard to buy gender neutral nursery stuff to make everything just perfect. things i haven't bought yet, i've at least located and bookmarked. it's been pretty easy to maintain my normal level of design pickiness and live without knowing. it's tempting, but i'd rather keep it a secret.


----------



## annie00

I understand where ur Comin from I really do!! But hey to each there own I guess


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i guess i'm just SUPER EXTRA traditional when it comes to that stuff too. a lot of people think it's really silly. i like it though.


----------



## annie00

As long as ur happy!!! 

Man I haven't had a bm in almost a week!!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! that's a long time. you should call your doc about that. are you drinking enough water? you need some VEGGIES!!!!:haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol veggies suck!!! I been taking my fiber daily.. Im gonna up the dose tomerrow.. I haven't had one since the day me n u both had one same time..


----------



## bexxc

aren't you uncomfortable????


----------



## annie00

No not at all


----------



## bexxc

wow...i feel like i'd really need to go after that long! :haha:


----------



## annie00

In gobna try tomorrow


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i'd definitely make sure you get things moving lol


----------



## annie00

Yea lol!!!! 
Man I cleaned the camper today folded clothes that was sitting there since Sunday and I felt better but than tonight came and my tooth started hurting again all over again have any clues.


----------



## bexxc

aw i'm sorry. it should ste next day or start to feel consistently better over the next day or two...

:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i forgot to wish you happy mango day! one more week and you're halfway there!


----------



## annie00

More blood streak of it ... Red


----------



## annie00

Yay I can't wait!!! This pregnancy has been horriable since I bleed a lot


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it's just your polyp. how much of it was there?


----------



## annie00

A streak like draw a line with the L that much from middle of tp to end of it mixed with a lot of cm... 
And at the end of the tp it was a little spec of blood size of a dot


----------



## bexxc

sounds like just spotting from your polyp. i'm sure you and bentlie are absolutely fine.


----------



## annie00

I shall hope so!! I put a liner on to watch it.. If I have to I'll go to er if it gets really bad


----------



## bexxc

even though i'm sure you have nothing to worry about, that's probably a good idea. i'm sure your cervix (and the polyp along with it) go through a period of strain every now and then as your uterus stretches.


----------



## annie00

Yea maybe so... I had straining to poo r have sex bc I bleed..

All I can do is keep a eye on it...


----------



## annie00

Hi hope!!! 

When u ginna ttc?


----------



## annie00

Bentlie is twitching in there I feel twitches n niggles hehe :)


----------



## bexxc

isn't it the most precious feeling? 
there have been a couple times when sprout doesn't move much for a couple days and i really freak out a bit. :wacko:


----------



## annie00

Yes I would too I just checked blood again n tiny streak again


----------



## bexxc

sounds like it's just a very small bit of blood. just try to stay calm and remember your doc said this would be normal if it happened to you from time to time.


----------



## annie00

Correct she said that but she said watch out for clots and red blood... But if I would need glasses I would have. Never saw it.. I just told LAnce I'm scare he said it wi be okay and I said what if it's. Not he said nothing we can do about it


----------



## annie00

Could the antibiotics be fixing the polyp


----------



## annie00

Antibiotics could cause that just googled it lol


----------



## bexxc

i don't think so...antibiotics will only take care of bacteria and polyps are not bacterial growths.


----------



## bexxc

oh...i guess i was confused about the question


----------



## annie00

I meant like could antibiotics be trying to remove the polyp kinda thing!!! But what u said is Same thing google sAid!!!!! Oh well fx everything is okay


----------



## bexxc

oooh...i'm as good as google :haha:


----------



## bexxc

annie--- babies r us is having a sale on dr. brown's right now. thought you'd want to know. :)


----------



## bexxc

looks like it's bottle accessories, pacifiers, and teethers.


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies!

So, I have to vent a little bit today. Every time I go on facebook it seems like someone new is announcing a pregnancy :( I'm finding it really hard. I first got pregnant last August and was supposed to have a May 2012 baby. Since that time in August there have been at least 10 people I know who have gotten pregnant and/or given birth. What makes me more upset is that many of these pregnancies are unplanned or unwanted. I hate to be totally judgemental but I know that some of these parents aren't going to give their kids what they need. My stepsister, for example, told me 2 weeks ago that she's pregnant again. She's 23 now, and has one other kid that she gave birth to at age 19. She lives with her boyfriend's family on a native reserve out of town, feeds her little boy Doritos for breakfast, smokes pot all the time, and thinks TV constitutes good parenting. After the first one I thought she'd at least take several years off.... but they are pregnant AGAIN!? She's not a bad person, but she's honestly extremely immature. It's just not fair. :/

Did either of you deal with this issue when you were TTC? Lots of people around you getting pregnant? It's so hard....


----------



## bexxc

i have gone on that same rant so many times. i can come up with so many examples, i don't even know which one to share with you. for awhile the news was the worst. there was caylee anthony and the lady who killed her baby in the microwave. it seemed like every time i turned on the news, some lady who was lucky enough to actually be blessed with a baby was killing it. it was so upsetting. then there was my friend at work...she knew how much trouble we were having ttc and she went and got pregnant on her first cycle off the pill, then proceeded to constantly both give me advice about how she got pregnant so easily (as if i hadn't tried all that first-timer stuff already) and complain in front of me about how horrible it was to be pregnant. and then all my friends who were getting pregnant with second and third babies. i wouldn't wish it on anyone and i'm so sorry you have to suffer through it! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

My doppler came in n I can barely hear my own hear and can't here bentlie wtf


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bexxc :hugs: I think one of the reasons I love talking to you ladies so much is that we've all been through this waiting game, and we all know the fears and frustrations that go along with TTC. Thanks for sharing. It is nice to know I'm not alone!

So what are you guys doing this weekend? I'm heading out with OH (have I ever told you his name? It's Jamie) this afternoon to a celebration Pow-wow/Potlatch at a local First Nation (if you can't tell, we live in an area with a lot of Aboriginal people! OH is working as a First Nations Relations officer, which is why we're going). Tomorrow we're going to start car shopping! And Sunday Jamie is heading out of town for a short trip to Vancouver, so I'll probably try and catch up on some work. However, we are expecting SUPER high temperatures...in the 30s (celsius)...which I believe is in the high 80s for those in Fahrenheit!


----------



## bexxc

i've heard it takes awhile to get the hang of the doppler and find where she's most likely to be hanging out. don't worry. it just takes some practice and experience.


----------



## hopestruck

Annie don't worry, they are hard to find. Look up some youtube videos on how to hear baby's heartbeat with a fetal doppler! Anyway, some dopplers are better/worse than others. So don't read into it.


----------



## bexxc

sounds like a fun weekend, hope! i'm not really sure what we're doing. morgan is working during the day tomorrow and sunday and also has a noc shift sunday night, so whatever i do, it'll probably be sans hubby.


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, sounds like a good opportunity for some chick flick watching. Actually I like to watch horror movies when Jamie is out of town...he hates them! haha.


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! i do that too! morgan is exactly the same way- big crybaby! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol thanks girls sorry I can't chat but I'm looking for bentlies heart beat


----------



## bexxc

good luck finding it. did your doppler come with a video?


----------



## annie00

Nope but it came with instructions I can hear swooshing but nothing eles


----------



## bexxc

try looking up a video on youtube. i noticed some people talking about how that really helped them.


----------



## annie00

Okay I'm gonna go luck now


----------



## annie00

Ugh still can't find it put ear phones on and moved very slowly wtf!!! I can hear swishing sounds like movement r blood passing threw the placenta


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's fine. when's your next doc's appt? maybe bring the doppler with you and have them help you. it's possible that bentlie is just moving around a lot right now. if you wait a few hours she might be napping and easier to find.


----------



## annie00

I dunno I feel like I wasted 60 dollars!!! Aghh bs lol


----------



## bexxc

i was thinking about investing in one during 1st tri... i was worried it would make me more paranoid than anything so i didn't do it. i'm sure once you get the hang of it, it will be totally worth it.


----------



## annie00

Yea I think so too.. In my heart I know bentlie is great!! 

I'm feeling like shit!!! I'm thinking possiable dry socket


----------



## bexxc

you should call your dentist tomorrow and see if you can get that checked out. if that's what it is you should get it treated so it doesn't get worse. i'm sorry you're feeling so crummy.


----------



## annie00

Im in less pain today but pain is still there I'm gonna try to find baby's heartbeat today


----------



## bexxc

good luck with the doppler. i'm doing the ol' dust, sweep, mop, n vacuum today. aw yeah! pretty house!


----------



## annie00

Awe must be nice!!!! I can't wait till I can do that


----------



## bexxc

it's fabulous. if i have the energy/back for it, i might even brave getting down on my hands and knees with the grout brush and scrub the tile grout in either the kitchen or the breakfast nook....i don't think i could do both in the same day!


----------



## annie00

I heard it it's very strong


----------



## annie00

Damn women lmao


----------



## annie00

Oh shit I drank out a straw!!! Oh NO!!!! 

I'm very constipated too


----------



## bexxc

glad you found it, hun. maybe she was just in a funny position yesterday.


----------



## annie00

Maybe.. How r u today?


----------



## bexxc

good. i didn't get to the grout, but i got all the other stuff done that i wanted to do. i've decided i need to stop gaining weight so fast, so the last couple of days i've been trying to go walking. i managed to get an hour in today. maybe i'll start sleeping better too. 

what have you been up to?


----------



## annie00

Yea Im gainin weight too... Way to fAst... I finally had a bm... I feel much better now..
I washed closed n cleaned camper and went and played bingo here at the camp ground it was fun...


----------



## bexxc

ooh that does sound fun :)

we just finished dinner. i made mediterranean chicken tostadas. tasty!!! now i have my feet up because after a full day of cleaning/exercise/cooking, they're killing me!


----------



## annie00

After getting outta bed for a day my back killin me... Hehe 

Me n lance gonna go to Walmart and make my registry I hope someone offers to threw me a baby shower :(


----------



## bexxc

oh that'll be fun! i'm sure someone will want to host your shower!


----------



## annie00

I hope so ... R u having a shower?


----------



## bexxc

i'm actually having two :blush: on of my friends from work wants to have one with all my coworkers and then one of my mom's friends is giving me one for friends/family.


----------



## annie00

Cool I'm suppose to have two as well.. Since. My family lives hours away mom is gonn threw me one which she told me and I'm praying someone on lances side offer to do it over here.. So yea I'm gonna have two as well... Hehe.. 

I'm plannin what ever I get double I'm gonna return and just use the cash for what I didn't get... So Yeap... 

We r gonna go do our registry tomorrow so that is gonna be fun!!


----------



## bexxc

i did our registry online. it made it really easy for me to make changes and do research as i went along. :)


----------



## annie00

Yea make since. But I wanna be a big kid and get to use that zapper thing hehe and lance wants to be envovled too :)


----------



## bexxc

morgan's not really good at stuff like that! :haha: he doesn't really have te patience. i did our whole wedding registry too.


----------



## annie00

Wow lance loves to shop lol.. He likes to spend money more than me.. 

Anything special I need to put on list I know things like bouncy high chair swing bath tub rag towels Etc etc


----------



## bexxc

i'll pm you a link to our registry in case you need additional ideas. i had my mom go over it for us to see if there was anything unnecessary or missing...


----------



## annie00

Cool thanks :)


----------



## annie00

I'm not gonna have near that. Much on my registry bc I have crib n mattress and bedding already.. Im only gonna have bouncy swing play pen etc dtc


----------



## bexxc

i'm treating our registry more like a personal shopping list that all my friends/family have access to. that's the stuff we want for baby and we'll just buy whatever hasn't been purchased.


----------



## bexxc

the only think i didn't put on their was all my breastfeeding stuff- pump, storage bags, breast pads. i felt a little weird about my friends buying that stuff for me :blush:


----------



## annie00

Yea makes since.. Word of advice all my friends say the diaper genie is a waste of money they all ended up returning there's bc it's pointless... FYI


----------



## bexxc

cool. thanks for the tip. i'm sort of going back and forth between that and the arm and hammer version. i've heard better reviews about that recently.


----------



## annie00

Ur welcome...


----------



## annie00

I'm not even gonna put one on my list I'm gknna use a regular trash can with a lid and just use my glad plug ins...


----------



## bexxc

i know you're gonna totally roll your eyes at this, but i hate air fresheners. i'm really paranoid about chemicals- especially around babies. i make all my own cleaning supplies because i just feel like you don't know what's in that crap that you're breathing or absorbing into your skin. i know...i'm nuts :wacko:


----------



## annie00

Wow girl!!! I'm sUch a smell good freak!!!! I always have candles burning r scentsy on r glade plug ins


----------



## bexxc

i just like our house to smell like nothing. lol


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! I can't stand our house to smell like nothing hehe.. I get it from my mom .. 

So we r on our way to do the registry n have a date night at Logan's roadhouse even though my tooth still hurts ughh


----------



## annie00

Then Monday I'm gonna start cooking again


----------



## bexxc

oooh! sounds fun. morgan's working until 5 at his first job today, then coming home for a couple of hours before he heads off to his noc shift at the nursing facility, so i'm on my own tonight. my brother in law is gonna stop by in about an hour on his way back north from la, so at least i'll have a little human contact! can you tell i'm a bit bored today? i don't have anything left to clean!


----------



## annie00

Lol I wish I didn't have anything to clean!!! Ur so lucky!!! 
So we have done went to 4 walmRts 20 mins apart so I can do my registry there and none of them have the thing to do it.. So now we driving back to go eat and then after we eat I called the Walmart by our house n they have it so I'm gonna eat n do that afterwards ughh I'm pooped n my tooth still hurtS!!!


----------



## bexxc

have you called your dentist to ask about the pain?


----------



## annie00

No I haven't.. I just sent u a belly pic after I ate :) bc it wouldn't let me upload it on photobucket... Hope u don't mind


----------



## bexxc

no...not at all. i'll go check it out now! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

such a super cute bump!!!! 

my father in law couldn't keep his hands off my belly today. i'm glad he's so excited about it. he was just beaming!


----------



## annie00

My registry is done!! It's at Walmart to look up Annie Alexander


----------



## annie00

Thank ya!! Awe how sweet Lance n my mom is the only one who rubs my belly..


----------



## bexxc

i'm gonna go check it out now!


----------



## bexxc

looks great! :)


----------



## annie00

Thanks I think I have way to much stuff on there


----------



## bexxc

that's okay- we have a lot of stuff on ours too. i just figure we'll get what we get as gifts and we can just fill in from there with what we really need.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's how I feel.. But I'm so scared im not gonna have the things I really need


----------



## hopestruck

Annie send me your pic too!! :D


----------



## bexxc

you'll have everything you need. don't worry. we're going to set aside a little money each paycheck to buy one thing from our registry so that we can get a head start. like i said, for us it's more like a shopping list that everyone has access to.


----------



## annie00

Well I'm ordering my crib beddinc tomorrow ... It's to cute... 
Highly expensive but since my mom is havin surgery she isn't gonn be able to do it :( https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/79dfa022.jpg


----------



## annie00

Hope what's ur email?


----------



## bexxc

why is your mom having surgery?


----------



## annie00

Tore her rotator cuff


----------



## bexxc

we already have our bedding and mobile as well. i can't wait to have it all set up.


----------



## annie00

U like? I wanted Ig with just pink but I kind like lime green to... Maybe do her letters pink n lime green polka dots :) r maybe every other one... Hmm not sure


----------



## annie00

What is ur theme? I choose the black with pink flowers on it for swing n bouncy etc


----------



## bexxc

we're doing jungle everything. i love jungle animals. we actually already have a grown-up jungle room already. it's our main guest room.


----------



## bexxc

here's a link to the bedding we bought:

https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Baby-...4A/ref=sr_1_49?ie=UTF8&qid=1336352547&sr=8-49

and the mobile:

https://www.amazon.com/Carters-Jung...&qid=1341811219&sr=1-2&keywords=jungle+mobile


----------



## bexxc

oh....and i love the bedding you chose. super cute! where did you order/buy it?


----------



## annie00

Thank u I got it from lizstiches.com 

Cute stuff!!!! 

Awe I'm not fonna have a mobile to match canf find any but I put on my registry a mobile that projects pics n music on wall it doesn't match but oh we al


----------



## bexxc

this is more army camo, but just in case you're interested...

https://www.amazon.com/JoJo-Designs...F8&qid=1341814107&sr=8-1&keywords=camo+mobile


----------



## annie00

Really cute love it!!!


----------



## bexxc

or...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MUSICAL-MO...290?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c86d6222


----------



## annie00

That wouldn't match our camo patterns thanks though


----------



## bexxc

guess i'm off to bed to read ttytomorrow.


----------



## annie00

Good night I'm still up. 

I'm still looking for a girls bathroom


----------



## movinggreen

em...


----------



## annie00

Hi moving green welcome how r u?


----------



## bexxc

hi there moving :hi:

so i'm off to do grocery shopping in a little bit. gonna try to get a workout in, make my list, and head out. well...as soon as i finish my cheerios. what are you doing today?


----------



## annie00

Nothing as usual lol watching law n order it's bout to pour here


----------



## hopestruck

You guys are too cute! I like that pink camo that you posted Bexxc. Jungle theme is suuuuuuper adorable. What a fun room to grow up in!

Annie I will private msg you my email! :)


----------



## annie00

Hi hope.. How r u? 

When r u expecting to O?


----------



## bexxc

ugh! shopping was tiring today. i'm not used to doing it all by myself. morgan usually goes with me, but since he's working noc all this week, i went while he was sleeping. how are you lovely ladies doing this afternoon?


----------



## hopestruck

I'm pretty good, thanks Annie! I'm honestly not sure when I'll O! It seems to vary - the cycles I was doing acupuncture I ovulated on CD 14 (amazing!) but normally I seem to do it between CD 16-18. Jamie is out of town until Wednesday night (CD 15) so I am keeping my fingers crossed that it happens after he gets back so we have time to BD :) I had some EWCM today though, so it's definitely on its way. OPKs still negative tho.

Aside from that I got myself a bit freaked out today. I started reading all these academic/medical journal articles about recurrent miscarriage. There are lots of mixed thoughts on the matter, but it seems like given the fact that I am so young and have had 3 M/Cs in a row, there is probably something wrong.... that is going undetected by the blood tests. There are a few options but one thing I read a lot about today is NK (natural killer cells). I believe the way to diagnose this is by uterine biopsy...which I have obviously not had. The main treatment for this is steroids (usually Prednisone). :s I did find 2 studies that showed super positive results for women with recurrent miscarriage who use prednisone + aspirin + progesterone have really high success rates. So I am hoping that since my doc is already going to give me aspirin + progesterone, maybe he will consider using prednisone as well. I'm scared...I just don't want to go through it again. 

On that note, Bexxc, I was wondering about your progesterone. What was the drug name you used? It was suppositories, right? I've heard suppositories are better since they don't go through your digestive tract.


----------



## hopestruck

Also - Bexxc, when did you start progesterone? Doc wants to start me when I get my BFP but I've heard it's better to start right at O.


----------



## bexxc

i was using crinone 8% gel. i didn't start until i got my bfp because we were on a break from treatments. i just happened to have the meds still sitting around from our last abandoned cycle. i was saving them for our upcoming icsi cycle. on my previous medicated cycles, i was starting at 3 dpo- as soon as o was confirmed.


----------



## hopestruck

Hmm, thanks. I will ask the doctor about the crinone. I actually called today to see if I could see him early to get the progesterone, but apparently he's booked this week, and away next week. The earliest I could get in is July 25, which will be CD 29 for me (and likely 10-14dpo). So glad I called now - I would have been waiting until August had I waited any longer!

Since I won't be able to see him until 10-14 dpo for my prescription, I picked up some progesterone cream from the health food store. I know some people think it's kind of bunk, but I figure it can't hurt while I wait. Feeling totally :wacko: and in need of :help:. I hate that my doctor is so busy all the time. It literally takes 10-14 days to get in to see him, which is far too long when you're worried about losing a pregnancy. :(


----------



## annie00

Wow hope bless ur heart!! 
I know a girl that got pg at 17 n 18 n had two mc back to back n she just delivered a healthy baby boy last week... So there is always hope..

Btw I sent u the bump pic


----------



## bexxc

wow! that is a long wait. our re has always been really good about that. i can usually get an appointment within 2 or 3 days of calling. it's such a shame that yours overbooks so that s/he can't fit in emergency appointments when necessary.


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, your belly is sooooo flippin cute! Very cute preggo if I do say so myself. Bexxc I want some pics from you too! :)

*sigh* thanks for the success story....hopefully I won't have to deal with any more losses. ON a related note, do you remember this conversation a couple months ago??




hopestruck said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> it is a little scary to think that it took us two years to conceive and then what happens if...
> but i'm trying not to look at that side of things.
> i'm sure it's just as scary for you! i wish there were some test you could pee on every day to make sure everything is fine. i'd buy a wondfo-sized bag of those!
> 
> I'm sure you guys will be fine. In my personal experience/knowing people, most people who take time conceiving end up with very healthy babies. I'm not sure what the relationship is (why those who get pregnant quickly seem to M/C more often, very weird!). I am beginning to go on the theory that either way is part of the body's natural selection process - perhaps some bodies are better at picking up when an egg isn't viable better than others who grab onto any egg, only to m/c it later!Click to expand...

Well today when I was reading I found out that scientists have shown this theory to be TRUE! Crazy! It definitely seems to explain my case - superfertile (2 pregnancies I got pregnant within 1 month, one pregnancy I got pregnant within 2 months), but miscarries. IT gives me a bit of hope because apparently the body can correct itself. Check out the article: 

https://www.pregnancyproblem.co.uk/...-of-the-mechanism-to-select-the-right-embryo/ 

I read the study too but it was quite a bit more technical...this is much better! Fascinating...


----------



## bexxc

my bump pic from last week is on p. 138 :)


----------



## bexxc

i didn't take one yesterday- i forgot. but it doesn't look that much different anyway. i'll take a new one on sunday @ 22 weeks. 9 days 'til my "20 week" scan!


----------



## hopestruck

Aww....love your bellies...wish I could rub 'em and feel baby kicks! *virtual belly rub*


----------



## bexxc

sprout just gave my belly a swift boot for you just as i was reading that :haha:


----------



## annie00

I feel kicks here n there... Not often i also just found her heart beat :)

And I'm talking to the lady who is makin my bedding :) yay it's order n paid for will be ready in 3 weeks


----------



## annie00

I got to find a bathroom collection that is good enough for bentlie n lance... Is frogs girlly


----------



## bexxc

what kinda stuff are you looking for the bathroom collection to have?


----------



## annie00

Bex I need the whole set lol we have a new trailer n never did the bathroom bc Boone ever used it..

I had a dream about bentlie awe... Lol 

Moving r u ttc? U don't have to quote us sweetie


----------



## bexxc

oh...well in that case, if it were me, i wouldn't consider bentlie when decorating the bathroom. it's going to be a couple years before she even really has any concept of it anyway. we're just leaving all of our bathrooms as is. but if you're totally bent on it, frogs would be cute. that's what you were thinking of, right?


----------



## annie00

Yes frogs it's this one .. I seen it at Walmart 

Look at this on eBay:

Kids Childs Bathroom Frog Shower Curtain or Matching Accessory Set

https://bit.ly/LBg33p


Lance wants frogs sooo bad lol


----------



## annie00

Yes I love frogs this is on eBay ... 

Y isn't it letting me post!!!! Ughhhhh


----------



## bexxc

i wonder why you can't post e bay links. that's weird. i guess they're worried about people selling stuff on their website.


----------



## annie00

Yea maybe that's why!! Wow that's weird lmao


----------



## bexxc

morgan's finally on his way home from work. he was supposed to be off 3 hours ago, but one of the residents fell early this morning and he had to stick around to help out.


----------



## annie00

I ordered my bedding last night and the square on the blanket that looks white I changed it to camo it's actually minky


----------



## annie00

Wow he has been working all night? How do y'all spend time together? When ur up he is sleeping


----------



## bexxc

well, thankfully i'm on vacation right now, so i can adjust my schedule a little. he usually gets home and goes to sleep until 4 or 5 and then we eat dinner and hang out together until he leaves for work at about 10. it's not ideal, but he's only got two more noc shifts this week and then he has a bit of time off from his nursing job. i think his next set of shifts are pm, so he'll be working 3-11. we don't get to eat dinner together, but at least i'm not sleeping by myself. i just tucked him in and now i have to try to entertain myself quietly until this evening. think i'll do half an hour of workout.


----------



## annie00

Wow I don't like shift work :) ughh work out makes me tired


----------



## bexxc

yeah- it's tiring, but i haven't gained any more weight this week, so that's good :) i have a big enough weight loss mountain to climb after this pregnancy already. i don't want to make it any worse.

my peach held me over until lunchtime. just had a bowl of whole wheat pasta with veggie sauce! yummy! think i'll have some blueberries for dessert.


----------



## bexxc

i think after my blueberries i'll make some cookies and start prepping for dinner. we're having meatloaf with mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## annie00

That sounds wonderful!! I can't use the oven bc the oven in the camper sux!!


----------



## bexxc

yay! 3 dozen cookies baked, cooled, and packaged for morgan to bring to work with him tonight :) they smell so good...it's hard not to taste!

i'm gonna do my second workout and then start dinner prep. morgan should be up in just a couple hours!


----------



## hopestruck

You are such a lovely wife! What kind of cookies? 

Jamie is mad for muffins. I made him 3 different types last week! Fruity-bran, Morning Glory, and Banana Bran Chocolate Chip (his favourite!). I should make some for him tomorrow for when he gets home.... thanks for the inspiration! ;)


----------



## annie00

I must be a horriable wife I don't ever bake lol Ooops


----------



## bexxc

i made the butter toffee cookies i intended to make last week when i found that we were out of sugar. hopefully all the nurse assistants enjoy them :) maybe tomorrow i'll make peanut butter cookies. i love baking. and it gives me something relatively quiet to do while morgan's sleeping that involves more than dozing on the couch while i watch tv. 

...i can't wait til morgan wakes up. i really need a shower. i brought all my shower stuff out with me so i could shower in one of the other bathrooms, but i stupidly forgot a change of clothes. :wacko: guess i'll have to stink for another hour or so!


----------



## hopestruck

MMm, those sound delish! I also really enjoy baking, wish I did more of it.

Are you finding yourself with tons of time on your hands now that you're finished the MEd and off work for the summer? I imagine I would find it hard to relax after all of that intense work!


----------



## annie00

That sux sneak n there n go get them lol
I wonder if orange sherbet with chocolate syrup will be good??


----------



## hopestruck

That all being said though, I would looooooove to have a couple of months off. Would absolutely love it. My brain/body is tired!


----------



## bexxc

i'll just wait. he had a patient fall during his med pass at 6:00 and he ended up having to stay at work a couple extra hours to contact the family and do an incident report. for some reason, a completely non-ambulatory patient decided that she could make it to the restroom on her own, so instead for ringing for a cna, she tried to do it herself and, of course, didn't make it even a step before falling. 

i thought it would be terribly hard to get used to such a laid back routine, but it's been great. i love to "play" housewife, so this has been fabulous. i plan healthy meals, clean and organize, bake, work out, read, take long showers that are not immediately followed by jumping in the car to go to work, and i take naps whenever i want. it's WONDERFUL. 

...if you pm me your e mail address, i'll send you the cookie recipe. i already sent it to annie :)


----------



## annie00

Yea I can't wait to try them cookies they sound wonderful!!! 

Lance said since I became preg I became I horriable house wife oh we'll piss on it


----------



## annie00

I'm bout to watch a movie... The girl with the dragon tattoo is it good??


----------



## hopestruck

Lol! Lance should be picking up the slack anyway.

I liked the girl with the dragon tattoo, but fair warning there are some intense scenes in that movie! Let me know what you think.


----------



## bexxc

i haven't seen the movie. the books were excellent, though.


----------



## annie00

Well so far I have seen some crazy sick shit but it's good so far :)

Ha lance don't do anything


----------



## bexxc

geez...i don't think i could date lance :haha: i would've snapped his bits off a long time ago! lol

our dinner turned out great. i made the mashed potatoes with minced raw onion and shredded colby jack. taaaaaaaaaasteeeeeeeeee! but now my feet are killing me!


----------



## annie00

It's hard. But I deal with it.. That was a really good movie I liked it..

He is doing the silent treatmeant to me lmao OH well


----------



## bexxc

why?


----------



## annie00

Cause he aggravated me while I was trying to watch a movie and i told him to stop but he wouldn't so I screamed at him!! He got made I yelled at him instead of stopping when I said stop... Men ughh


----------



## bexxc

sheesh. men can be such butts!


----------



## annie00

Yea I have noticed it has gotten worse since i became preggo but maybe just maybe it's my hormones??


----------



## annie00

Damn Women ur already the size of a bananna !!!! Im starting to feel very fat yesterday I couldn't get out of a round low sitting chair !!! And I notice my ta-tas r finally looking fuller what about urs? They don't hurt any more only if I press them are sleep on them


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it's definitely getting tougher to move around. when i went grocery shopping yesterday i had to do some weird sumo-squat to reach things that were low down :haha: and yes, the ladies are looking quite plump these days! i gave up wearing normal bras quite some time ago.


----------



## bexxc

i've also noticed it's getting pretty tough to uuuuh :blush: mow the south lawn iykwim. it's a bit hard to groom when you can't see your foofie! :rofl:


----------



## annie00

Oh yes I have horriable time mowing that area!!!!!! Lmao !!!!! 

Wat kinda bra u wear sometimes I don't even put one on since I lay in bed all day .. I'll wear a sports bra around house still wear my regular bra but I'm over flowing I got some bras in closet when I was fat so I'll try them on


----------



## bexxc

i'll have to look and see what they're called. my mom got them for me. they're like sports bras, but not.


----------



## bexxc

here they are:

https://www.shopnbc.com/Comfortisse_trade_Perfect_Fit_Set_of_Six_Seamless_Comfort_Bras/000-043.aspx

super comfy!


----------



## annie00

Don't see anything


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...that's weird. the link is working for me. lemme see if i can find them someplace else.


----------



## bexxc

try this link instead

https://www.comfortisse.com/order_form.html


----------



## annie00

I have seen them ad Walmart before.. They look comfy


----------



## hopestruck

LOL... I'm just reading your convo from yesterday....you guys are HILARIOUS. It's good, it gives me a preview of what things are going to be like!!

So I am likely O'ing today if I haven't already...thinking we might miss this one since Jamie is out of town till 11pm :sad2:


----------



## annie00

awe I'm sorry hope.. Did u get a + opk?? If not then don't count ur self out just yet!!!

At least ur OIng I. Never O till cd 21-29


----------



## bexxc

aw, hope! just stay up late and jump him as soon as he gets in the door!!!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm own my way to go get my wicker baskets two of them and I was gonna get a wicked hamper for bentlies room but I need the fabric that I'm gonna lay inside of it so I'm going get my bathroom stuff instead lol


----------



## bexxc

how fun! hope you find everything you need. for me it's just another day of trying to do housework quietly. tonight is morgan's last noc shift for quite awhile- thank goodness!!! i'm ready to start spending time with him on a more normal schedule.


----------



## annie00

I got the whole collection plus 2 like green towels n 3 rags for right at 100 don't think that's bad


----------



## bexxc

that's great! glad it was a successful trip!


----------



## annie00

Yea it was. Now I'm looking for stocking and christmas trees .. We never put one up because we was alwAy outta town last yr in tx and all the years before that we went to my moms


----------



## bexxc

we always go cut down a fresh tree. it's been a family tradition for as long as i can remember. i don't know that we're going to do stocking or even a ton of presents for sprout this year and s/he will only be a month old. we'll wait 'til next year to go all out. 

i got bored so i decided to make more cookies. today's cookies are peanut butter. i think for morgan's next shift, i'll do oatmeal/walnut/chocolate chip. or maybe some lemon bars. i forgot how much i love baking!


----------



## annie00

Awe so happy u found something that makes u happy.. No I don't think we going all out present wise I think if bentlie needs something r new clothes I'll get that but she is to young to even open her eyes lol.. 

Lance said he wanted to start doing that day after thanksgiving cut a tree but we shall see...

Ughh I just peed n laid down n bamm gotta. Pee again


----------



## bexxc

we usually go the first weekend in december. i'm usually too busy the day after thanksgiving to do anything but clean and put my house back together. i usually host thanksgiving for 20-25 people. it takes about a week altogether to get everything done from start to finish. obviously i won't be doing that this year!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow we always travel to my moms for thanksgiving and my whole family gets together about 50 people.. Then er drive back day after thanksgiving to non mess!!! 

Also for Xmas we drive to moms day before Xmas eve bc mom n all do there Xmas on Xmas eve and we drive back that night to have lances family and our Xmas bUt we r debating if we want to take a almost 4 hour trip to moms with bentlie she isnt even gonna be a month old.. I'm not sure .. I would love to wake up in our house Xmas morning and drink coffee and spend time together with bentlie and hang out.


----------



## bexxc

we're going to go to Christmas at my parents' house this year because i can't be bothered to cook for both families (about 10 people-much smaller than thanksgiving) with a newborn. i'll probably start hosting Christmas the year after that. i want sprout to have holidays at home.


----------



## annie00

I agree I'm gonna talk to mom and see what she thinks about us just staying here for Xmas 

Yay!!!! 20 weeks for me!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

happy 20 weeks! you're halfway done!!!!


----------



## annie00

Yeap.. I still haven't really so say felt her..


----------



## bexxc

i wouldn't worry too much. some people don't feel baby's movement until 28 weeks the first time around. i'm sure you got to see her moving plenty on the u/s and now that you have the doppler you can check in whenever you feel nervous.

i'm so happy. last night was morgan's last noc shift until next week (i think). i'll be nice to actually have him home overnight! :)


----------



## annie00

Oh how sweet!! The weather is about to storm really bad I hope lance gets off work (rained out)


----------



## bexxc

oooh fun! i hope he gets home early for you. i looooove storms. i'd love a good downpour right about now!


----------



## annie00

Well he ended up gettin rained out at 2:30 so we r laying in bed and it's pouring I'm so tired rain always makes me tired!!! So we r gonna have us a nap :)


----------



## bexxc

aw how nice! i tried to take a nap today, but i just couldn't fall asleep. now i'm just waiting around for morgan to wake up. i can't wait to spend some time together :)


----------



## annie00

Awe how cute!!!! Me n lance isnt like that anymore lol!! We do our on things... 

I started supper almost 2 hours ago and it's almost done hmm..

Deer sausage with potatoe wth gravey over rice(Louisiana) thing lol


----------



## bexxc

oooh. i'm making chicken fajitas with orange avocado salsa.


----------



## hopestruck

Wow funky meal Annie! We are having wild sockeye salmon steaks with salad and rice or quinoa....or possibly potatoes. mmm, potatoes!


----------



## hopestruck

Oh and happy 20 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

hope- i made awesome mashed potatoes the other night. instead of mashing in roasted garlic as usual, i put in some grated colby-jack and some raw finely minced yellow onion. they were sooooo good!


----------



## annie00

I'm really worried why bentlie isn't moving yet???? Wtf


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it's no big deal. she's moving. you're just not feeling it.


----------



## annie00

I just listen to bentlies hb but it was 80 bpm?? Wtf I'm scared should I go to er .. I dont think it was her hb lance said it was


----------



## bexxc

no...you must have found your own heartbeat. i'm sure that wasn't hers. but if you feel more comfortable going to get checked out, do so.


----------



## annie00

Bex it was the same spot she always stays right beside. Belly button


----------



## bexxc

perhaps she's rolled away from that area...?


----------



## annie00

I Dunno :/


----------



## bexxc

if you're really worried, go get checked out. there's no harm in it, right?


----------



## annie00

I tried again and sure enough she is all the way on my left side long ways hb was 138 !! Whew I was worried :)


----------



## annie00

Right but lance was like lets listen again..


----------



## bexxc

well, try again. search around a bit more. if you keep getting the same result, go get checked out.


----------



## annie00

I did I told ya a few post up I found it


----------



## bexxc

i just saw that. glad all is okay, hun.


----------



## annie00

Thanks me to!! :) 
U know i stil havent smoked since whenever I quit months ago!$ but damn I just Wont one cig just one!! Sad to say but I'm counting down to when bentlie is born so I can have my cup of coffee with my cigaret!! Omg yes!!! Lol 

All off a sudden when I drink something. Cold my front tooth on the side hurts I called mom hopefully it goes away.. We might be going home for good next week.. :) fx fx fx 

My tooth feels much better hits every now n than.. 

But my lower back is hurting bad today maybe the weather chance... 

I have one tynole 3 left I have. Heating pad n I'm thinking about taking it .. :/


----------



## bexxc

please please please don't start smoking again when she's born. you're going to be her example for what's good and healthy. and you've gone this long. you don't need to smoke anymore! and what if you get pregnant again? you'll have to quit all over again. it's hard enough the first time!

i'm sorry your back is hurting. my feet have been hurting the last couple days from being up on them all day. i took it easy today and they're feeling better. :)


----------



## annie00

Awe well that's good u need to rest daily lol !! 

I had a little energy today did laundry cleaned camper top to bottom mopped dusted bathroom cleaned pantry n freezer n ice box out.. Going grocery shopper tomorrow ..

I'm not gonn lie.. I really want to smoke again.. That's just me I'm sorry


----------



## bexxc

i know...sometimes i still want to smoke- even a year and a half later. but it's so not worth it!

i'm glad you might be getting to go home for good soon. when will you know for sure?


----------



## annie00

Saturday there suppose ti be done with the job.. But there is still things that gotta be done.. So hopefully by Saturday. We should know..


----------



## annie00

I'm worried bc when I go home n start cleaning an unpacking camper my back is really really gonna hurt!!


----------



## bexxc

i try to make sure i do a chore, then take a little bnb break before going to the next one. i still get sore, but not nearly as badly as if i kept working without a break.


----------



## annie00

Yea .. I'm the type I don't finish untill it's totally done!! 

O wow I'm so happy!! 

We have a brown and turquoise bathroom in master.. And I have on rug in front of shower its circles and so cute well we only bought one and when we went to buy another one they stopped it n changed it to like green.. So I always looked for another rug for in front of my tub/sink well guess what!!!! I found two rugs shower curtain and a very cute basket ... All for 20 bucks!! So happy!! Now I can put a rug in front of my sink and lances and the little cute basket behind toliet!!! Wow yay!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow! that's awesome! where did you find them?


----------



## annie00

eBay .. There used but hell I don't care I was Bout to change my whole bathroom glad I didn't have to :)


----------



## bexxc

we want to redo our formal living room, but what we want to do is going to be really expensive, so we'll have to do it in pieces. we already have some of the artwork, but that's about it so far. we obviously have more pressing decorating issues on our plate right now! lol


----------



## annie00

Lol.. What do u wanna do? 

We acutally just started hanging things on our walls the only thing that has stuff on wall is living room we never had a reason to put pics up kwim? 

But after I get bentlies bedding in I'm gonna take it to a fabric place and get some ribbon wicker baskets fabric and letters on and paint to paint her letters.. 

But we got the bathroom done so all we gotta do now is get our carpet cleaned threw out house we do this yearly and cleaned everything and then order our living room set.. All we want is 2 recliners 2 end tables and a sofa and 2 lamps.. The end tables have to have drawer on it for diapers n wipes


----------



## bexxc

we want to do like a lounge-y kinda music hall of fame sort of thing, but we want to do it really nice, so it's taken some saving to get the art we want. we'e been investing in very nice photography and some classic lps that are in really good condition that we've had framed. we want to get a couple used drum kits for a coffee table and end tables and we'd like to get some really funky leather sofas. we already have our guitars wall-mounted in there, but it's going take a lot more investment to really get it where we want it.


----------



## annie00

Sounds cool.. ;)


----------



## bexxc

it's just going to take a long time to put together.


----------



## annie00

When does 3rd tri start? 

First tri flew bye but damn 2nd tri is dragginggggggggg!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i think it's 27 weeks. so just over 4 more weeks for me :)


----------



## annie00

Yea sounds like it will and lots of dollars as well.. Everything wi come into play.. 

Do u have a recliner u gonna rock ur baby are ur gonna use a glider in her room?

Reason Im asking is bc I figure I'm gonna do a lot of sleeping in my recliner that's y I'm not getting a glider


----------



## bexxc

my mom gave me the rocking chair she used with my brother and me.


----------



## annie00

Wow 27 I thought 25-26 :( damn..

Yea ur always closer than me but I'm right behind ya

I felt bentlie moving earlier quit a lot little pokes


----------



## annie00

That's cool a family tradition.. How cute..

I mean like restless nights tv blaring bentlie screaming and me can barely hold eyes open so I fall asleep in recliner lmao


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad you're feeling lots of little pokes now. sprout seems to wiggle a lot when i eat fruit :haha:


----------



## annie00

Awe shy..

I took my ultra sound pics off the ice box to take pics and put them on the table and went outside well now I can only find one!! I'm so upset maybe it will turn up when I unpack camper if not nothing I can do about it..


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...did you have a window open?
is lance looking at one?


----------



## annie00

No no window .. I Asked lance he said he hasn't seem it.. There together there not cut.. I cleaned today and looked every where n still can't find them


----------



## annie00

Download matching with friends... 
Same username find me


----------



## annie00

I woke up to a wet spot on my shirt wear my nipple is.. I squeezed it nothing came out so I'm gonna keep a eye on my bra .. Weird huh


----------



## bexxc

lol...i haven't started leaking yet. i asked my mom and she said she leaked when she was pregnant, but not until close to the end of pregnancy. i ordered some breast pads, just in case. i can't go back to work with leaky nipples. that would be interesting to explain to the kids!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. When u going back? Aug?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- mid august.

i just ordered my breast pump from target. i had a $100 that the teachers in my grade level gave me for putting together some curriculum resources last school year, so i figured i'd just pull the trigger and get it now. 

my brother already bought us the beaba babycook food maker, so i guess we're good on feeding for quite awhile. i guess that's a plus- being able to feed the kid.


----------



## annie00

Yea.. Ur making ur own baby food??


----------



## bexxc

yeah. like i said, i'm really weird about chemicals. i know if i buy organic and make my own it will be pesticide and preservative free and it won't have any weird, unnecessary ingredients.


----------



## annie00

There not gonn have pesticides in baby food sweetie


----------



## bexxc

"The new report found pesticides in more than half the applesauce, peaches, pears, plums, sweet potatoes, squash, green beans and mixed vegetables tested." (from environmental working group)

https://www.ewg.org/reports/baby_food

unless you buy specifically organic, i don't think there's any way to avoid it. and even then you have to worry about packaging and preservative chemicals and various forms of contamination in processing plants. i know it's probably a bit overboard, but i just feel more comfortable buying produce from local organic farmers and making it myself. i want to know EXACTLY what's baby's food.


----------



## annie00

To each there own .. It crosse my mind I'm just not gonna have time at all to do that.. :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i'm hoping this baby food maker is going to make it a bit easier it steams and mashes it for you and you can buy freezer trays that make serving sizes. i know it'll be hard to balance full time work and baby, but hopefully now that i'm not in school i'll have more time to devote.


----------



## bexxc

and i certainly don't hold it against anyone who buys baby food. i just feel better about doing it that way myself. just like making household cleaners.


----------



## annie00

I understand u have a really good point .. 

I just can't do That plus take care of baby plus three dogs a
House hold an lance. Kwim
Well we just went and see Abraham Lincoln the vampire killer.. It was good..

Now we going eat cicis pizza mmmm Yummie 

Then off to get groceries


----------



## bexxc

we had pizza last night because i ended up not wanting to cook, so right now i'm making the fajitas we were going to have yesterday :) i got off to a late start cooking and i'm reeeeeeally hungry!

good luck shopping!


----------



## annie00

Man we ended up gettin like 20 bucks worth of food bc we both were wore the hell out !!! Lance has Sunday off and he said we should be home in week r so..


----------



## bexxc

that's so awesome that you get to go home soon! you must be thrilled.

i just filed my nails and i'm in between coats of nail polish. after waiting and waiting and waiting, my preggo safe nail polish finally showed up. :) after nearly 5 months of unpolished nails, i finally have something pretty going.


----------



## bexxc

well, it's clearly the disgusting, toxic chemicals in nail polish that make it actually look nice and go on smoothly. wishing i had some pregnancy safe nail polish remover. :nope:


----------



## annie00

Oh wow!! Looks like. Crap??

I'm 100% one time use of reg nail polish remover won't hurt baby... 

I'm not fonna believe we going he till we own our way.. Heard this to many times


----------



## annie00

We going to my moms for the night. Prolly be untill my baby shower before I see her again!!


----------



## bexxc

oh :( i didn't realize you'd had your homecoming cancelled before. well, i hope this one's the real deal. 

morgan's working a day shift today, so i might actually get some housework done. it's my least favorite day- showers and tubs :( we have very hard water and it takes a lot of scrubbing to get the glass shower stall in our master bathroom clean.

i think i'll make turkey meatball subs tonight. it's one of morgan's favorite dinners. better defrost some ground turkey!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Yeap don't forget to take ground Turkey out :)


----------



## bexxc

what are you up to today?

i feel like time is just dragging waiting for my next ultrasound. i am getting soooo impatient!!!

time for my first workout of the day!


----------



## bexxc

hope...looks like you o'd a couple days ago. did you guys get to dtd? how are you feeling?


----------



## bexxc

you okay? you've been mia since this morning...


----------



## annie00

Yea I just been visiting with the family.. Sorry I got a massage from my sil who is a massage therapist and went eat with mom n dad how fun..


----------



## bexxc

ooooh! a massage sounds so good right now! 

blah! i woke up at 4:00 this morning and i haven't been able to go back to sleep! i hate insomnia!


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning lovelies,

How is your Sunday going so far? I'm just relaxing, drinking tea and catching up on B&B posts on the iPad. Love this thing - so convenient for just carrying around the house!

Bexxc thanks for asking about me :) yep, I ended up Oing on Thursday (Cd16) after 2 days of almost positive OPKs. We did get a chance to squeeze in a couple BD sessions, but i think it may have been a bit too late. Time will tell! It was actually a bit of a painful ovulation for me - I had some mega aching on my left side (assume it was my left ovary) for the days leading up to O, which is the same place I ached during the last pregnancy (assumed it was the corpus luteum). I am slightly concerned I may have a cyst there or something which is causing it - going to ask the doc about it when I see him on the 25th. All my ultrasounds have come up perfect but no one's ever really looked specifically for something one my ovaries before, so who knows.


----------



## annie00

Good luck hope!!!! I hope u catch that eggie!!!! Fingers crossed hunnie


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie! Will def keep you guys posted on everything! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

hope- i'm assuming your doc has done an internal u/s? they would have checked your ovaries then, but it's totally worth asking about. can't wait for all your tww updates.

i'm spending today and this evening with my parents :) it's nice to see them. my dad cooked me breakfast and now i'm watching dr. who with my mom. 

just 3 days left on my u/s countdown. can't wait to see sprout!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc - yep, I have had 2 internal U/S done after my 1st and 2nd miscarriage, and the doctors who did them said everything looked perfect (except they could see the follicle where the most recent egg had been released). On my last M/C she only did an external but she did say she took some pictures of the ovaries to send to the Doc. He never mentioned anything about it so I assume it was fine.


----------



## bexxc

maybe you're just very corpus luteum sensitive. :)


----------



## annie00

Yea that r she is very in tune with her body...


----------



## hopestruck

Or maybe just :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## bexxc

we're all crazy here!!! i love it!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Well we finely made it home I'm pooped...


----------



## bexxc

glad you made it home, hun. get some rest and have a great night. i'm about to have some ice cream and watch a movie with my parents :)


----------



## annie00

Sounds so nice.. Ready for ur scan?!


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait! just a few more days! will it ever get here?????


----------



## annie00

Yes it will I promise!! Sooner than u no.. I'm going for check up July 30


----------



## bexxc

wow...your appointment is just two weeks away :) arel you doing a 3d/4d u/s? did we talk about this already. my logical mind is screaming at my pregnancy brain that we've had this discussion already. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol yes I'm doing a 3d one.. My apt is just for a check up and Doppler finder... But I called peek a boo ultrasounds an she told me we go 26 weeks-28 weeks.. So I'll call her back at like 25 weeks..


----------



## bexxc

oh how fun! my doctor doesn't do ours until between 28 and 32 weeks. i'm just excited to be getting to this one. they always give me a quick 3d peek anyway- even at 10 weeks when sprout looked like a blobby little shrimp.

i'm going to my in-laws for dinner tonight. should be tolerable. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Oh wow she told me after 28 weeks it's hard for baby to move.. U might wanna get it to on the earlier side... 

Good luck at dinner tonight


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...my doc tou don't get a good told me that before 28 weeks you don't get a good picture because the baby hasn't put on enough fat and muscle to look like it will when it's born. it's weird how two different docs can have such different opinions about things.


----------



## annie00

Yes I totally agree about that all dr have there own choice...


----------



## bexxc

does it seem like there have been a lot of missing persons in the news lately?? it seems like every time i watch the news or read anything online someone else has gone missing! it's so sad.


----------



## annie00

Yes it's crazy .. It's actually scary I'm gl nervous for driving st night alone :(


----------



## bexxc

it is really scary! it makes me hate when morgan's away all night even more!


----------



## annie00

I bet is does.. Dont unlock ur door for anyone and don't go outside past dark and don't drive ur car unless it's a emergency


----------



## bexxc

once he leaves i lock everything and set our alarm. so are you home for good now?


----------



## annie00

Not yet lance cme home early bc they finished what they gotta do today.. He said bye the end of the week we should be done here.
So we shall see..

I tell u what I'm so damn lazy today I haven't unpacked from moms today r pick up clothes I haven't did crap and he is sleeping I don't even wanna cook lol :(


----------



## bexxc

you guys should just go out for dinner :) i vote for popeye's! lol


----------



## annie00

We had dominos lol.. He wanted Popeyes.. We went get groceries and pizza now er watching true blood...

Lance said that we can go home any day now.. So be waitin he doesn't think he is gonna have to go do the last peice bc it's a diff crew.. But w shall see.. 
Not getting happy just yet


----------



## annie00

Okay weird.. My bip


----------



## annie00

Sorry about that.. ^^^ 

Okay my nipples have always been slightly darker around the edges well tonight I noticed my nipples are white in the middle dark around the edges.. Wtf???


----------



## annie00

Lance just said I was fat... That's I'm not all belly and I'm huge!! What a dick :(


----------



## annie00

Bex are u okay??


----------



## bexxc

sorry. i was over at my in-laws' house. omg. i cannot believe he called you fat!!!! what the hell is wrong with him? why would he say that???? shit. i could weigh 500 lbs. and those words would never cross morgan's lips. i am in such shock. why why why would he say something like that to you????


----------



## annie00

Cause he is a total ass hole!!! I'm not sure if I get a gut like I had before I lost my weight he clowned me... I just don't care anymore n now he just told me we should be home by aug 1st!!! I have had it I'm so freaking ready to go home!!! I can't handle it anymore


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! what a jerk!!! i don't get how he doesn't understand that he needs to be supportive of you no matter what right now. 

and why the hell did he tell you you were going home soon and now say aug. 1? how disappointing. 

i'm really sorry. :hugs: every woman deserves support and comfort when she's pregnant. i wish you didn't have to deal with this right now.


----------



## annie00

Im so upset bc I thought I was going home this week now not till weeks.. 

Im do freaking mad!!!! I'm do ready to go home!!!! I'm miserable here..


----------



## bexxc

can you just have him bring you home? maybe just stay there for a week on your own. i know it's not an ideal situation, but maybe it would do you some good to be apart from him for a few days since he's being such an utter shithead. and you could get some much-needed time at home and finish some of the things you wanted to clean and organize. i dunno...just a suggestion.


----------



## annie00

That's what I asked him we have to trucks here n I was ginna take one home n just stay home but he doesn't want to be apart from me ..


----------



## bexxc

so let me get this straight. he constantly rides you about being fat and not being a good housewife, but he wants to be near you. does he just need someone around to dump on and abuse???? grrrrr!


----------



## annie00

I have no clue.. Ur guess is better than mine... 

Usually we happy go lucky!! But damn this camper is getting smaller and smaller and I think it's getting ti the both of us... 

When we home we r totally diff bc we have space I'm assuming


----------



## bexxc

so let me get this straight. he constantly rides you about being fat and not being a good housewife, but he wants to be near you. does he just need someone around to dump on and abuse???? grrrrr!


----------



## annie00

He just came home he said he has to drive the boat for 10 days and then we shall be home... I guess I gotta deal with It


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry. i mean, i understand that if he's gotta work, he's gotta work, but i wish he wasn't picking on you.


----------



## annie00

I know .. But I'm not angel either :/ lol..

But it's got to be this camper and there is nothing to di there is a pool here but it's sooooo hot we don't even go outside.. So we always in the camper


----------



## bexxc

yeah...that sounds pretty boring. i'm sorry it's so hot out. it's too bad you can't just go out and take a nice stroll. i know how tough it is to find something to do when there's nothing near you. maybe go take a nice swim and then have a nap?


----------



## annie00

I would but the water in the pool is boiling!!! Its not even refreshing!!! It's horriable!! We was walkin in the evenin but its so damn hot it kills me...


----------



## bexxc

that sounds just miserable! :hugs: do you at least have a/c inside?


----------



## annie00

Oh yea def!!! It stays on 60 degrees lol.. I love it freezing inside :)

We just don't go out bc it's so hot out there kwim


----------



## bexxc

i don't blame you. thankfully it really hasn't been that hot here this summer. it's usually consistently in the triple digits by this time, but it hasn't even been close. i've only had to use our a/c once. keeping our house cool can get very expensive.


----------



## annie00

U don't use ac? Omg I would die.. Our light bill usually runs about 155 a month..

I'm thinking about making me pacifier clip holders any ideas??


----------



## bexxc

we try to avoid using it whenever possible. we have 4 bedrooms/3 bathrooms/ combined formal living and dining room /informal living room/kitchen/breakfast nook/office/laundry room/kitchen, so heating and cooling the house can get really expensive. not using it keeps our pg&e bill at about $65/mo. when we use it regularly, it can easily pass $250.


----------



## annie00

Dang.. Why such a big house? We only have three bedrooms two bath laundry room kitchen living room


----------



## bexxc

we bought a house we really liked that we knew we could grow into and that we knew could accommodate big family holidays and such since i tend to be the hostess for things like that. it's a bit big for just the two of us, but we'd like to fill it up with little ones :)


----------



## bexxc

oh...and the office was a must for us. i do a lot of work at home and i can't stand to have it spread all over the house.


----------



## annie00

I totally agree then makes perfect since!!! 

We only want two kids so yea.. 

In eating chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup : hehe Ooops I might get fat better watch out!!! Lmao!! 

Any ideas on the pacifiers clip


----------



## bexxc

i'm actually just planning on buying pacifier clips, so i don't have any suggestions...sorry. 

i still can't believe he called you fat. that is so frickin shocking to me. oooh. ice cream sounds good. think i'll have some greek froyo with mashed strawberries :)


----------



## annie00

Lol yea I know it shocked me too.... 

I wanna buy them to but I'm so damn bored just was looking for something to do to pass time kwim


----------



## bexxc

do you knit? maybe you can make a blanket or some cute little booties.


----------



## annie00

No I don't knit r sew :( wish I would!!!! 
I do things with my hands like coloring scrap books blah blah


----------



## bexxc

have you tried google? i'm sure you can find something there. i'll go check it out.


----------



## annie00

Thank ya I looked but got busy playing scrabble lol


----------



## bexxc

i get distracted by that too! lol. i can't help it. i'm addicted to language and word play.


----------



## annie00

Yes lol.. 
U should download matching with friends it's really addicting it's Awsome!!!

Have y taken a pic lately?? 

I think I'm gonna take one Thursday I'll be 21 weeks


----------



## bexxc

i was going to take one every week, but i don't really see a big difference since my 20 week pic, so i guess i'll wait a bit.


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait to see your new pic. you have such a cute bump (which is, contrary to what some people say, all baby).


----------



## annie00

Yea I haven't took one since 19 I think .. I'm not sure the one I sent to u in email


----------



## bexxc

you sent me the one right after you guys ate in the restaurant. i think that was the last one.


----------



## annie00

Yea I just looked I was a little over 19 weeks..

Girl I been peeing like crazy as soon as inlay down I got to pee.. So aggravateing !!!!


----------



## bexxc

how funny. i have the opposite problem. i have to pee whenever i stand up. it's like all the baby's weight shifts to right on top of my bladder!


----------



## annie00

I wish I had that??! Lmao!!

I'm laying on my back watching LMN and feeling her kick me :) and maybe when laying on back it smashes bladder??


----------



## bexxc

oh yeah. it's five minutes to 4 and who's awake? yep. me. :wacko:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Bexxc, I woke up early today too for no good reason! Not quite as early as you... 6am when I usually get up around 7:30. Temps were really low today too... But I think my thermometer is dying, as it was doing some odd things - screen flashed super dark, when I took my temps, then I re took them a while later and it said my temp was high, over 38 :/ so I don't really trust it.however, insomnia is an early preg sign for me...so we shall see! Too early to tell anything as of yet.


----------



## bexxc

it was for me too...and now it's back. fx'd that this is a good sign for you. 

well, i'm gonna shower and get ready and then i'm off to my scan. it's FINALLY here! will update with pics when i get home.


----------



## hopestruck

Yay!! Have a geat time, I can't wait to see pics of little Sprout!!! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Hi hope... How many dpo u can't test yet??? 

Bex I wanna see pics!!!!


----------



## bexxc

here are my favorite two ultrasound pics. i'm going to post all of them in my journal:

profile-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22weeksprofile1.jpg


3d- this kid definitely has the cox nose!!!
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22weeks3dcoxnose.jpg

the u/s tech said everything looked excellent. baby's weighing in at 1lb 4oz- right on target.


----------



## annie00

Awe that's di cute!!! So happy everything went great for you!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Awe..... sprout is getting BIG! Hehe. SOOOOO Precious...I want to pinch its cheeks already. :D :D :D :happydance: Going to go over to your journal to check out the rest of the pics. 

Annie - I'm only 6dpo today! So I think it's too early to test. Though I am tempted... hehe :) I have ZERO patience...


----------



## annie00

Awe damn.. Couple more days then u can test!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

That's right! I'm thinking I'll try some of my dollar store tests on Sat & Sun (9 & 10dpo)...and hold out my more expensive tests for Tues/Wed (12/13dpo) :) I will keep you posted of course!


----------



## annie00

Good deal!! How is ur baby dance ??


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, not sure how you mean, but it's been fun! ;) We only got in a couple this cycle though as Jamie was away for training right before my fertile time. I have a good feeling though!!


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! I meant how was the pattern lmao!!! That's good it was fun though!!! 

U would know if u preggo bc u been preggo alot good luck!!!


----------



## annie00

Man I been feeling bentlie kicking so much more.. 

It feels like little pokes still but I can tell when it's her vs gas!!

I heard her heart beat last night it was 137bPm :)


----------



## hopestruck

haha, the next few days will tell!

Oh I'm so excited that you feel our lil girl Bentlie! Is it weird that I feel so attached to yours and Bexxc babies? haha.

What kind of doppler do you have? do you like it?


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad you're getting close to testing time, hope. can't wait to see how your cycle goes.

sheesh! after waking up at 3:30, i totally crashed once i got home and comfy. you now it's good napping when you wake up with drool pillow...eeeeeew!


----------



## annie00

It's one off eBay it's the orange one with the LCD screen ... 
No its not weird u been here since day one!!!!! 


I'm freaaking out I ate a peice of cold bologna out a lunch able and then I freaked out n just ate cheese... Is bentlie gonna be okay?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything will be fine. the chance of something happening from one piece is really really slim. like not even worth mentioning slim.

it was so crazy to see the 3d face pictures today. even though i can feel sprout moving around every day and we're starting to buy baby stuff, and i talk about it all the time, seeing a face- like a real human little face- made me feel so much more attached today. it just suddenly clicked that that little thing i feel squirming inside me is a unique person with unique features that nobody else in the history of time has ever had.


----------



## hopestruck

Awe :) Yes, both of your babies are going to be perfect, unique little gems. I can't wait till they arrive! 

And yes Annie, don't stress at all about the lunch meat. I have heard of pregnant women who eat it, and sushi all through their pregnancies without ever having an issue.


----------



## annie00

Thank y'all so much xoxo!!!!!

I'm attached ti bentlie but it's like I got so much to do n on my mind..

Bex what does ur kicks feel like???

Mine feel little pokes..

It's official we r leaving here 29 no matter what our rent is due on the first and the job will be done before that so it looks like its all gonna work out


----------



## bexxc

that's fabulous! just 11 days!

my kicks are getting really strong! they feel like a fish thrashing around in my lower belly! the u/s tech even confirmed today that sprout likes to rest his/her feet right where i feel them the strongest. i'm just very anxious for morgan to be able to feel them.


----------



## annie00

Yes I want LAnce ti fill them too... 
I feel mine above my pelvic bone ... She was kicking when I asked u but has stopped now


----------



## bexxc

maybe she's having a little nap. i think sprout's sleeping right now too.


----------



## bexxc

i forgot to mention- we're ordering our nursery furniture tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Awe that's Awsome!!!!! 

We have our crib and since we r going with a full size adult dresser we waiting to get that when we get home... So all we got left to do is get the dresser since my bedding should be in soon... 

She is up again lol

What color furniture u going with?


----------



## bexxc

we're going with cherry because i think it "grows up" well when it's time to convert to a full size bed.


----------



## annie00

I agree !! That's what we went with as well.... Cherry is so pretty our hole house is cherry wood... R u doing the changing table?? 

There Is a thing called changin pad is goes on top of dresser and screws in the back for safely it comes with straps and everything.. That's what we're doing that way when I don't Need it anymore I can just threw it away and it's not taking up useless space... I'm just gonna have a little table for whatever I need on the side are I'm gonna use the top draw for lotion toe nail clippers wipes etc etc bc I'm gonna have my diaper stacker above my station...


----------



## bexxc

the furniture set we're buying has a changing table that has little guardrails that can be removed when you don't need it anymore so it ends up being a nightstand once you convert to a bigger bed. it also comes with a full size dresser.


----------



## annie00

Oh I see that.. That's cool!! 

We spent over 300 just for the crib which converts to full size but I mean we already decided what we was gonna do


----------



## bexxc

the whole 3 piece set we're buying is $950, but since everything converts and can be used basically for the entire time this kid lives here, i think it's a pretty good deal :)


----------



## bexxc

oh and the conversion rails for the crib are $80.


----------



## annie00

Ur buying the rails now? I have the rail that came with it for a toddler bed but my thought was u just add regular bed rails to it


----------



## annie00

Where did ya get it from? Toys r us?


----------



## bexxc

i want to make sure the bed rails match the color of the crib exaclty, so i want to buy the rails from the same set. and i am getting them now. my mom is buying the furniture for us. she decided to order it tonight since the website says limited availability. she's ordering it right now!!!!! i'm so excited!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annie00

Awe that is Awsome!!!!! Im happy for you!!!


----------



## bexxc

now i really can't wait to get the room painted next week so it's ready for us to set up when our furniture arrives!!!!


----------



## annie00

What color u doing the walls


----------



## bexxc

we had the paint color matched to the pale yellow in our bedding set :) then we bought a cute bright room border with lots of fun jungle animals on it to add some extra color.


----------



## annie00

Awe that's cute!!! 

Oh wow I'm sitting here in bed playing my phone n my shirt were. My nipple is becomes wet so i showed lance n he said ughh that's nasty lol and I lefted my shirt n my nipple was slightly wet and I touched the stuff on my shirt and it's sticky like substance??? Isn't this early to be leakin colustome and why not both nipples


----------



## bexxc

no- i don't think it's out of the question to start producing colostrum this early. it hasn't happened to me yet, but i think it's relatively common to start in second tri. i'm sure there are tons of reasons why one would leak and not the other. it may be something as simple as the way you were sitting. 

i wish he wouldn't call it gross. it's not what he's used to, but in a way it's beautiful. your body is preparing to feed his baby!


----------



## annie00

Yea but he thinks it's gross hate to see him in labor room


----------



## bexxc

yeah, really! geez. you'd better keep him at your head the whole time. thank goodness morgan is a nurse. he's used to seeing disgusting stuff! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Yea my mom will be I there too lol!! I made him watch videos lol!!!!! Haha 
Yea ur lucky!!!


----------



## bexxc

how did he respond to the videos? labor and delivery was part of morgan's nursing program. they actually had a birthing model that is actually special kind of mannequin that goes through the stages of labor and delivery and gives birth to a model baby, so he's at least run a simulated version a few times. 

aside from medical staff, morgan and i will be the only ones in the delivery room. my parents will probably come wait in the waiting room. i doubt morgan's will.


----------



## annie00

He responded okay.. Better than me.. When I saw it my stomach turned and I thought fuck that has to hurt!!! Lmao!!!!! 

I'm sure lances family will be out in waiting room lets hope so but I slipped up n front of his mom n said just him n my mommy in deliver room.. We don't get along at all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

is lance okay with his mom not being included?

it's probably glad you told her early. that will save a lot of hard feelings and confusion later.


----------



## annie00

Yea let's hope so.. She didn't say anything I mean I don't want her to see my who ha anyways her turn is lances younger sister kwim.. My mom wiped my butt when I was younger... 

No they don't get along that good 

We not gonna let bentlie sleep over there ever bc they both smoke inside there house like one after another .. We have already came to that agreement ... I mean if u want my daughter to sleep over then stop smoking and wash everything!! N my mom lives 4 hours from me so when we want a baby sitter we gonna have to hire one to come sleep by our house ...


----------



## bexxc

both sets of parents are about an hour away, but i'd prefer that sprout stays with my parents when an overnight is in order. my in laws are just not very cuddly, attentive people when it comes to baby.


----------



## annie00

Omg we r So in the same boat.. But I mean if I could find a 17-18 yr older that is raised around babies I would pay good... Kwim?? I mean what eles are we suppose to do for a sitter ?? 6 months after baby is born in April we have a fair and it's a three day event and that's when I plan on relaxing and having fun.. I was preggo last fair so I mean I Dunno :)


----------



## annie00

I say that and then I'm sure she is gonna be in her stroller with me so I can watch her!!! Even if I would leave her wit a sitter I couldn't relax!!! Lmao!!! So we gonnna see what happens lmao :)


----------



## bexxc

the good thing is, my parents live in the only area that really worth traveling to to do anything, so if we ever want to go out, it will be easy enough to just drop sprout off with them.


----------



## annie00

Oo I gotcha!! Well when I say go out I mean go to our friends house n have few beers (which she can come) are go to the bars that's 5 mins from our house but er never go there!!! 
Are if we have something to attend like the fair are whatever!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i'm with you- i don't know how much i could relax with a sitter there. especially that young.


----------



## bexxc

unless it was my parents, of course.


----------



## annie00

Lol!! It's gonna be impossible to find a sitter older for over night.. Just gonna have to watch n see what happens


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure you'll be able to work something out. you said you live near a little college town, right? maybe you can find someone that is an elementary ed or early childhood development major.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's true!!! I use to be on a website called care.com where babysitters go to find a job r a sitter and I got about 5 jobs from there... So maybe I can try that... But they do background checks n all that.. 
I wouldn't allow that unless we get hidden cameras which we won't lol


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it'll all get worked out.

oh my gosh. it's so hot in here right now. i'm tempted to turn on the a/c. our frickin cat keeps trying to cuddle with me and she's so warm. i don't want her anywhere near me!


----------



## annie00

Lol!! I swear I don't see how y'all make it without ac I couldn't do it esp since I'm here in Louisiana but hell ur in ca so it's Hott there too!!! Ur crazy!!! Lol!!!! 

Why don't u just leave it on 75-76 defrees ur bill shouldn't be so high


----------



## bexxc

i think it's only about 75 in here right now- but i'm not sure. i haven't checked the thermostat. i'm just always hot since becoming pregnant and it feels like being in an oven.


----------



## annie00

Yea Im the same way.. In the camper I leave ac on 60degrees but st our house I leave it on 73-75 during day and 69 at night...


----------



## annie00

Me n lance been drinking kool-aid is that okay for baby it's caffeine free


----------



## bexxc

i think something is wrong with the big toe on my left foot. my toe kinda hurt like i had let me toenails get too long, so i cut it down short, but that didn't help. i think it hurts even worse. it's really tender to the touch. i guess i'll try to put some ice on it, but if it doesn't get better i may need to go to the doc...for something stupid like my toe! :shrug:


----------



## annie00

Sounds like a in grown toe nail to me.. Does it hurt in the corner of ur toe?? 
If so cut toe nail at a angle and peel back towards base and it will hurt but make sure u get all the nail prices off


----------



## bexxc

that's exactly what i've done...and i checked and checked and i couldn't find any pieces left, but it still REALLY hurts.


----------



## annie00

Give it till tomorrow sometimes it still hurts after its removed I get them a lot!!!

How did u reach ur toes lmao!!$


----------



## bexxc

me too...but it's never hurt this badly. i'm gonna ice it and see if it feels better.


----------



## annie00

Good luck!!!


----------



## bexxc

guess i'm off to bed. i have a dental appointment at 8:45 tomorrow morning. have a great night!


----------



## annie00

Oh fun .. Its 3am and I'm wide awake and have heart burn!!!! Bummer!!!!

I hope ur toe feels better!!!


----------



## bexxc

hope your heartburn finally calmed down and you got some sleep. i had a pretty good night's sleep last night- it just wasn't long enough. morgan didn't get home until 1:30 and i got up at 6:30 to get ready form my appointment.

my toe is feeling a little better today, but it's still hurting a lot. hopefully it just gets better on it's own.

off to shower and go to the frickin dentist.


----------



## annie00

Hey girl!! How is ur toe? 

How was the Denist?


----------



## bexxc

my toe feels a little better, but it still hurts a bunch. i guess i'll just give it a couple days and see how it goes.

the dentist went really well. i was so worried since i haven't been for a cleaning in 2 or three years :blush: luckily, he said he'd never have guessed it had been so long. i'm glad i take such good daily care of my teeth. it was really a pretty quick cleaning and he said we'd save x rays until after the baby arrives. 

how has your day been?


----------



## bexxc

oooh! bentlie's a banana! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Awe so sorry ur toe still hurts!!! Ur sure u got it all out??? 
According ti what to expect I Been a bananna.. !!!!! 

But thanks anyways!!! 

Day is going good thinking about going get the stuff to make pacifier clips.. But weather is coming!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure i've gotten it all out of there. i dug around so much and from so many different angles and in so many different places that i think i made it more sore last night trying to find something that wasn't there. we'll see how it goes, i guess.


----------



## annie00

Yea u could always try to soak it in eppsone salt.. Sorry cant spel that.. :) 

In warm water for 15-30mins


----------



## bexxc

that's a pretty good idea. i think i'll try it.

did you go out and get some pacifier clips or did the weather move in too fast?


----------



## annie00

Ur welcome!!! 

No not yet lance is just walking in the door and weather is on our ass so I'm gonna watch tv a while n see what weather does... 

My head is killing me anyways!!


----------



## bexxc

oh crap...i'm sorry you have a headache. that's just awful. you should curl up and take a long nap!


----------



## annie00

I would love to put someone just came in n said I was lazy bc I didn't do 4 dirty dishes since my head was/is hurting and that supper isn't cooked so I'm not freaking cooking!!!!!!!! 
I'm laying in bed curled up trying to nap :)


----------



## bexxc

ugh! i'm so glad i don't live closer to you. i would probably be arrested for beating the shit out of your oh :haha: why can't he grow up a little bit. is he incapable of smearing some pb and j on some bread when he's hungry? imagine- a grown man not being able to feed himself for a night when you don't feel like cooking. does he not know how to do dishes? arg! you must have the patience of a saint. i would have flipped my lid about 5 months ago!


----------



## annie00

Lol... Girl he don't know how to do anything ... He has been in a bad mood all day long!! I have no clue what he is gonna eat but I'm not cooking!!! I'll eat Raman noodles r chicken noodle soup!!! Piss on that!! It's time for the silent treatment :)


----------



## bexxc

my gosh! you should teach him how to cook a few really basic things. i taught morgan how to cook 4 or 5 easy meals and now he has no excuse to not take care of himself if i don't have enough energy to cook.


----------



## bexxc

hey- have you seen these videos? they're pretty cool...

https://www.babycenter.com/video/inside-pregnancy


----------



## annie00

His theory is I don't do anything all day why can't I cook every night since I don't work etc etc


----------



## bexxc

what is it that he thinks you do all day?


----------



## hopestruck

LOL @ Bexxc's comment about tracking down Lance... haha. She's right though Annie, you are one heck of a patient woman to deal with him! You should teach him how to heat soup on the stove. LOL. Bexxc, funny you mention PB&J. Jamie is actually a great cook, but PB&J is his go-to snack on the days he's too hungry to make/wait for dinner.

Sorry to hear about your toe, Bexxc, sounds painful! Good tips thought Annie.

So I have some exciting news, unrelated to pregnancy...we're getting a puppy! Well, it's not 100% for sure, but we are going to look this weekend. We already have one dog, my little girl Paisley, whom I ADORE. But we've been wanting to add to our "pack" for a while. Since I know I won't be having a baby for at least 8+ months (LOL) we are probably going to go for a puppy...i have lots of time right now to devote to training and distract myself from the ttc process :haha:. I will attach some pics of my furbaby and the potential pups we are looking at.

Pic 1 - Paisley (sitting on me in our old blah apartment)
Pic 2 - Puppy option 1 - Golden Retriever x Duck Tolling Retriever
Pic 3 - Puppy option 2 - Chocolate Labs
 



Attached Files:







paisley.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









retriever_x.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 6









choc_lab.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bexxc

oh!!!! how exciting, hope! go for the chocolate lab!!! morgan's dad is planning on getting a yellow lab to breed in the next year or so and i think we're going to get one of the puppies. maybe it will eat my demon cat! :haha: i LOOOOOOVE labs. they are so sweet and gentle and loyal.


----------



## annie00

I have no clue


----------



## bexxc

and, wow! you had quite the temp spike today.


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, SO funny you said that, because as soon as I submitted that post I wrote Jamie an email (he's at work) saying that the chocolate lab is haunting me and calling my name!!!

We really like short haired dogs esp because we often go off-road to dirt paths. Makes cleaning and grooming sooo much easier. And, every (well-raised) chocolate lab I have ever met is always SUPER sweet, SUPER fun, and SUPER intelligent. So yeah, that's my first pick too!


----------



## hopestruck

I know huh? I got a new thermometer since I didn't trust my old one, and used them both to take my temp. Turns out the old one is still reliable. So yeah, big temp spike! I (sheepishly) POAS today but nothing except a faint evap. Going to try to hold out till Sunday (10dpo).


----------



## annie00

Hi hope- my grandpa is a dog trainer and I just wanted to inform u the golden retriever is a mixed breed.. There not suppose to have white any where's on them.. So I would def go with the lab!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie - Interesting! But we knew it was a mix anyway - it's crossed with a Duck Tolling Retriever (https://www.22dog.com/images2/Nova-Scotia-Duck-Tolling-Retriever.jpg) which typically has white on it. I actually like mixes (Paisley is a mix) - they have fewer genetic problems and are often super smart. But even still, the choc lab is pulling on my heartstrings! Plus we could take it home sooner...hehe :)


----------



## bexxc

ooooh! i can't wait until sunday when you test again!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Mee tooooo! Between looking at puppies and testing, it's going to be a fun weekend! :yipee:


----------



## bexxc

you absolutely have to post pictures of your new little furbaby as soon as you bring it home!!!! you're going to have a blast!


----------



## annie00

Good choice about the labs!!!! I agree about the pure breed dogs bc I have a mini rat terrier an he is so pure he has sezuires all the time!! It's so sad the vet said he is pretty much inbred so they can get the perfect dog!!

Hope ur chart looks so good!!!! Ur preggo I just know it


----------



## bexxc

i want a cupcake. or maybe a dozen cupcakes. yeah. chocolate cupcakes. with vanilla frosting. mmmmmmmmmm. cupcakes.


----------



## annie00

Lol I just had chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup!!! Yummie!!! 

It's pouring here gonna sleep good tonight


----------



## bexxc

oooh. i love the sound of rain when i'm falling asleep! you're so lucky!


----------



## annie00

Yea me too only my head is still pounding!!!! Like a senise head ache and I been coughing!! I don't like this!! Feels like a cold!! Are something I'm praying no flu


----------



## bexxc

hopefully it's just from the change in weather.


----------



## annie00

Sure hope so!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

me too!


----------



## annie00

Is it okay to use cough drops ??

I can't stop coughing!!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie that is so sad about your pup! I have heard of that before with some other kinds of small dogs. Poor thing :(

As for me being preggo, we shall see... Hehe.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

I think cough drops would be totally ok as long as there's no ibuprofen in them.


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you're coughing. that must be so uncomfortable. cough drops are fine. i hope they help you get a little more comfy!


----------



## annie00

Thank you.. I still feel like crap my head is pounding again and my Thoart is scrathy!!! 

I feel like my belly is smaller today?? Why is that?


----------



## bexxc

have you tried taking tylenol for your headache? that may help.

bentlie may have shifted position temporarily. that can definitely make your bump look like it's shrinking.


----------



## annie00

Yea I took some already waiting for it to work


----------



## annie00

I had a Braxton hicks contraction earlier!!


----------



## bexxc

crazy! what did it feel like?


----------



## annie00

A tighten in the stomach and it burns.. I'm timing it I had two in a hour if u have 5 in a hour go in.. Still it hurts and scary


----------



## bexxc

yikes. you feeling any better?


----------



## annie00

Yea a little better!$ my feelings just got crushed!$$

Lances aunt said she didn't like my baby Bedding bc camo isn't for girls!!!! And his uncle said he doesn't like my name bentlie!!!! I'm so hurt 

N her friends litte girl is due on dec 1 already has a baby shower date n no one offered to threw me one!!! I'm so upset


----------



## bexxc

aw, sweetie. i'm sorry. it's nobody else's business how you decorate or what you name your little princess. i know it's upsetting, but try to just shrug it off. boy...he comes from a really negative family, huh?

i'm sure someone will organize a baby shower for you. don't worry about that just yet.


----------



## annie00

Yea it's a very neg family!!! See where he gets it from??? 

Just hurts ya know?


----------



## annie00

We r catholic and we r gonna baptise bentlie but lance aunt said we can't take a road trip before baptizing her!!!!! I have never heard of that and mom hasn't either so now I'm so upset bc I can't go to my moms for Xmas bc she won't be baptised yet!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it does hurt. every once in awhile morgan's family says or does something really rude and upsetting and i get really pissed off.


----------



## annie00

Lance said his family members will get over it!! I feel like I'm trash


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> We r catholic and we r gonna baptise bentlie but lance aunt said we can't take a road trip before baptizing her!!!!! I have never heard of that and mom hasn't either so now I'm so upset bc I can't go to my moms for Xmas bc she won't be baptised yet!!!

um...you can do whatever you want to do. i've never heard of that before. go to your mom's for christmas. bentlie isn't her daughter and she DOES NOT get to make those decisions for you. maybe she's thinking just in case there's an accident or something...i don't i know. i have no idea what she's talking about.


----------



## annie00

No me either!!! I mean I just so aggravated!! 

We just talked we decided we gonn go to moms either way and if we can baptize her before we go then we will but if not then we gonna go anyways n just do it ASAP.. I agree this is my kid and I make. My choices!!!


----------



## bexxc

good for you. i don't know who the hell she thinks she is- telling you what you should and shouldn't do with your baby.


----------



## annie00

I know!! We was talking and I said its gonna be hard to travel to my moms bc baby is only gonna be a month old and she turned around and said you CAN'T!!! I said why not and that's when she said what she said!


----------



## bexxc

that is the weirdest thing i've ever heard. i'm sure i would've been to shocked to ask, but i'd love to hear her reasoning behind that. at first i thought- maybe she thinks they shouldn't travel before baptism in case of a car accident or something- but in that case, you'd have to have the baby baptized before leaving the hospital because accidents can happen anytime. i would just love to know why she thinks that! :shrug: so confusing.


----------



## annie00

I asked why. She told me in case u wreck but that's same way I feel u drive home from hospital as well and u drive to dr apt etc etc and in that case it's just as dangerous bc someone could hit u !! 

In my eyes a baby is pure untill he gets older.. He is to young to realize what's goin on anyways!! 

Honestly me n lance r fighting bc I don't want to be having to go to baptize while I'm still bleeding r have stitches still!! It's the first time he has heard of it aswell... 
I dunno! Mom said its all gonna work out but still y r people telling me they don't like my name are my bedding!! Piss on them!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

exactly! piss on them! it's up to you to decide what to name your daughter and how to decorate. as far as baptism- as much as we all hate to think about it, accidents can happen anytime- even during birth or at home. baptize your child when you're comfortable with doing it. ugh! some people just need to learn to keep their negativity to themselves. 

we'll have sprout baptized in the same (Episcopal) church we were married in. we'll probably be having baptism around christmastime since my brother will be home visiting from holland and we'd like him to be the godfather.


----------



## annie00

Awe that's awosome I have a bother and sister and lance has a 12 yr old sister but we not choosing them for godparents.. 

It still hurts to know what people really think kwim


----------



## bexxc

yeah, i know- it always hurts when someone is rude to you. just remember that it's most important how you and lance feel about things. these are obviously very negative people who have no sense of social grace. 

we're asking my brother and morgan's sister to be godparents.


----------



## annie00

I was gonna ask my sister but she stopped talking to me once I got preggo and she is getting a divorce bc she has slept with 18 diff men and left her hubby for a child molester!!!!!! She lost custody of her 6 yr old so!

And lance sister is to young..

We gonnna ask lances best friend and my best friend... (lance is god parent for her little girl)

That's just it I don't know how lance feels one min he say we will do what we won't next he say we gonna get him baptized ASAP before Xmas and then says he will see is priest will just bless her!!! I just wish I wouldn't have been there to hear that!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow...i'm sorry you haven't gotten along well with your sister lately. it seems like she's made some pretty horrible decisions. 

you and lance have plenty of time to figure out how you're going to handle everything once bentlie is here. you'll figure it out. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right.. I'm still the time to worry u should know that :)

My sister made her bed now she gotta lay in it!!! 

I have been reading up on baptism it doesn't say anything like that!!! And I also read they usually don't do it till 3 months!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i know. i know. you're like me in that way. i want everything decided and done now. i'm trying to resign myself to the fact that no matter how prepared we are, we will never be ready! lol


----------



## annie00

Yea ur so right!! We shall never be ready!!! 
Like I wanna know now how we gonna go about baptism and if we gonna go to moms without her being baptized ..

Plus we got to go to classes when we get home and arrange for it done! When we go for class I'm gonna ask the preist what he thinks about it and he will tell me!!! I would rather do it around 3months old so I'm healthy and use of being a Mommie


----------



## annie00

How r u today? I'm just wakin up at 1pm!! I didn't fall to sleep till 5am!! Had heart burn and I just couldn't sleep!!!
When I woke up my Thoart is hurting ughh!! It's raining today .. 
We got to go eat supper with lances aunt n uncle tonight ugh oh well


----------



## bexxc

oh! i'm sorry you had such a tough night! i hope the sleeping in helped a little. 

and ew! i'm sorry you have to go have dinner with them. i'm sure they'll have a lot to say about how well you're doing as a mom. ick! assholes!


----------



## annie00

Lol ur so right.. 

Okay my dog just jumped on my belly and jump off before I can stop him he weighs 18 lbs is everything okay? He jump at the bottom


----------



## bexxc

yeah- you're fine. i actually read a thread about that same thing and everyone that responded said things turned out fine. that's a lot of amniotic fluid and other cushioning in there to keep baby safe. no worries.


----------



## annie00

Okay I'm not ginna worry then!! :)

So I just washed my hair since we going to the movies to night and I forgot my blow dryer at home and we bout to go eat steaks at his aunts :/


----------



## bexxc

oh that sucks! i'm sorry. well...soon you'll be home for good and you won't have to worry about not having everything you need. hope dinner goes well- maybe they'll just keep their faces shut.


----------



## annie00

Dinner went quit well.. So yea we thinking about going to movies again but since that shooting we not sure we wanna go!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything is safe at the movies. i wouldn't worry too much about it.

sprout's been pretty still today. i'm trying not to sweat it, but it worries me.


----------



## annie00

Bentlie been still today too!!! It's weird !$$ must be I weather!!! 

I want a bump pic!!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/72ea22ca.jpg

21w2d


----------



## bexxc

too cute! i wish my bump would round out past my flab already! 

...and where are you guys that there are no stalls for the toilets??? lol

i'll take another bump pic on v day!


----------



## annie00

Lmao we was at acadmy!!!! Lmao to funny


----------



## annie00

Thanks btw!! I still feel fat!! I just don't think I look preggo


----------



## bexxc

i know i'm weird for noticing thing like that...but that's me for ya!


----------



## annie00

Up I just felt one kick!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i got a few kicks too. made me feel a little better.

and you definitely look like you've got a bun in the oven!


----------



## annie00

Awe thank u!! Me an lance went to Walmart and got a bunch of candy and 2 scary movies to have a movie night!!! Since he is off tomorrow!!


----------



## bexxc

oh how fun! 

i finally found a preggy safe nail polish i LOOOOVE! it's called zoya. love it!


----------



## bexxc

btw, i told my mom your little story about your aunt and she told me the funniest thing. she said she was so nervous when my older brother was born that she baptized him in her kitchen sink!


----------



## annie00

Oh that's Awsome!! So fun!!!! Girl I'm not gonna make it my back hurts so bad I can barely get outta bed :(


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! That's so funny!!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow! i'm sorry your back is hurting so much. is it upper or lower back? have you talked to your doc about it?


----------



## hopestruck

Hey Chicas!!

Annie I love your bumP. Sooooo cute!!!!

Bexxc, let's see your bump too! Good to know about the preggo polish! I had no idea it existed, but great idea :)

So we went and saw the pups today. We've been doing a lot of thinking about it so we had some ideas formed before we saw them. They were both super super cute. Neither were very responsibly bred though, no history into the dogs' lineage at all, which is a concern especially with the labs since they have such common hip and other problems. The labs were not that well cared for- kept outside 100%, and their bellies full of worms :(. The other pups (golden x duck tolling) were suuuuuuper super adorable and very well cared for. But, also just a backyard breeder and no deworming or anything. In the end, we've decided to put our names on a reservation list at a Labrador breeders! We want to make sure we are getting the puppy we want with assurance that any kind of preventable genetic health conditions have been avoided...then we know our dog will have the best chance at a healthy long life. Now that I've done some research I really do think it's worth the extra couple hundred bucks, since it means a healthier dog with less vet bills over the long term! The pups also come with all their shots, etc. The next litter is due Aug 10 which means our pup will be coming home at the beginning of October! Yaa!!! :yipee: We are excited.

Also, testing tomorrow!!!! I've been testing with dollar store tests and they are all BFN. So I am not that hopeful. But it is early, and the dollarama tests are lower sensitivity than my expensive ones, so there's still a chance! www


----------



## bexxc

hey hope!

it's probably a good idea to wait and make sure you're getting a healthy pup even though i know it's so hard to leave them when they're right in front of you and soooo freakin cute! 

i promise i'll take another bump pic in about a week. i want to wait until v-day so there's a chance you might be able to tell the difference between my current pic and the 20 week one. i feel like i haven't grown much. 

can't wait to see your test tomorrow! hope it brings good news!


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you! Me too. Everything's crossed.

Im sure you totally have grown and that your bump is obvious! It's probably just more difficult to see the change when you are watching it grow bit by bit every day.


----------



## annie00

Hi hope- good choice about the puppie!!! I agree!!! 

It's my lower back and yea she said tynOnle and heat and then if not better we will talk about physical therapy!!


----------



## bexxc

did you ever have back problems before pregnancy?


----------



## annie00

Well I have excuse for spelling but scoleosciouse.. Curve spine.. But it hurt behind boobs like that high.. I had a slipped lower back disk is high school but I thought it got better.. That happened during rodeoing so..


----------



## hopestruck

Well ladies it was BFN this morning for us :( Boo. Kind of feeling out this month!


----------



## bexxc

poo :( well, you know the deal. you're not out til the red lady sings. ew. that was gross.


----------



## annie00

Awe so sorry hope!! Remember everything happens for a reason!!!!! Fx hun


----------



## hopestruck

Yep and yep. I won't care how long it takes if the next one is our forever baby!


----------



## annie00

I agree and that's so right!!! Have u started r bfp?


----------



## annie00

What to expect is saying bentlie is a spahettie squash lol what is that?


----------



## bexxc

it's a kind of squash that you can bake and when you pull out the insides with a fork, what comes out resembles spaghetti. 

i had a fun day today. went on a long walk, out to lunch, and shopping with my best friend. of course, she had to bring her jerkface husband along, but it was nice to see her anyway.


----------



## annie00

Awe that's so sweet!!!! Glad u had fun! We went to movies and saw Ted it was funny then we ate cicis pizza now we at walmart walking around lol.. We was looking at strollers bc I bought me some breast Pads and a lady was n she was due aug 10 and holly shit she was so tiny and all freakig belly I said awe I'm due nov 29 and she said O n looked at my belly like ur preggo she said damn I still got a while.. Whatever lmao her belly looked like a basket ball under her shirt I kid u not


----------



## bexxc

oooh! i want to see ted! it looks really funny. 

it's so weird when i see a really tiny pregnancy gal. i feel like such a moose!!!!


----------



## annie00

Yes I agree!!!!! Makes me feel like a cOw


----------



## annie00

Ugh I'm so sleepy even though me and lance slept till 330 this afternoon lol.. Now we boutto watch true bloOd!!! 
Man I drank some caffeine today !! :( I kinda feel bad but I been trying to get her to move and I only felt her lightly kick once .. But I did hear her heart best at 4pm and it was 137bpm


----------



## annie00

I'm still worried though bc she was moving everyday then last two days I haven't felt her


----------



## bexxc

after having 2 VERY quiet days, sprout was finally back to normal with movements. i've seen people mention that they tend to be a bit more lethargic during growth spurts and between about 22 and 26 weeks, baby's working on doubling in size from one to two lbs. maybe we're both in for a few more quiet days...


----------



## annie00

Yea maybe so.. I mean I feel her just now I think but it's so damn soft an it was hard and alot now it's few far between


----------



## bexxc

she's still got a ton of room to move around in there. she may have just turned to face your back.


----------



## annie00

Maybe so.. I just hope it goes back to normal soon!! 

Ooo I just felt a little harder kick above pelvic bone!!! 

Twice


----------



## annie00

Okay she is cutting up a bit now


----------



## annie00

I am bleeding :( 

Tmi pic 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/8385cef2.jpg


----------



## annie00

So I'm gonna have to say polyp bc I went n checked again barely nothing on tp, and I felt her kicking when I went to listin to her heart beat and I found it.. So I'm gonna say polyp but I will tell my dr when I go..


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, Annie. Sounds like its prob your polyp but def tell your doctor when u go. When's your next appt?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i agree with hope. i'm sure your polyp will bleed periodically as things shift and stretch, but always call and ask if you're worried. that's why they're there.

have an 8:30 appointment to go get my whooping cough vaccine. blah.

it's nursery painting day!!!! the grandpas are coming help!


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, have fun Bexxc! Sounds like a wonderful family activity :) Post pics when you're done setting up the room!!


----------



## annie00

I hope it's my polyp:. After that I listen to her heart beat and she was kicking I have only lightly spotted since the. And today was a spec and my panty liner was just 3 specs.. 
We dtd yesterday morning and I had two bm and I had to strain for both but only bled on 2nd one.. 
Should i call dr r just wait it out since its pretty much stopped? I was cramping last night but I think it's from not drinkin any water so I drank a bottle last night n one right now....


----------



## bexxc

i'm guessing you're okay, but call the doctor if you want to and see what they say. it won't hurt to call.


----------



## annie00

I know but I feel like there just gonna say its my polyp n since it stopped its no biggie


----------



## annie00

I'm spotting again!!! 

How is the painting going?


----------



## annie00

I wanna call dr but it's not red n not gushing fill a pad which my dr says to call if that.. I have a appt Monday morning lance wants me to wait till tomorrow n see wat happens bc it did slow Wayyy down but started back just now... I'm also cramping on right side


----------



## bexxc

aw...i'm sorry. you've had a rough pregnancy in terms of spotting. i'm sure you'll be okay, but call the doc if you're worried.

the painting is going pretty well. there was more prep work than we anticipated, so we're just now getting to the corners and trim. it looks like we're going to need one more day to get the painting finished. 

i got a new car today! well, a used one. i bought it from my fil- his 2010 ford escape. hooray for a family car!


----------



## annie00

Well that's Awsome!! Y'all need a family car!!!!!! 

I have a cab in half Titan Nissan.. I love it but thinking bout getting a a armada !!! 

Yea I know it's still so scary my mom n lance saying its fine.. 

I haven't felt her move much today


----------



## annie00

Just use bathe room and it's still spotting brown stringy type and I'm cramping on right side


----------



## bexxc

is it too late to call your doc? just because you seem really worried and your ob would know way more than i do about what's going on...


----------



## bexxc

new pics in my journal :)


----------



## annie00

Yea it's ti late I'm only worried bc I haven't felt her kick and of she does kick it feels different


----------



## bexxc

it's normal for her kicks to feel less frequent or less intense at times because she's still got room to move around. you were able to find her hb right? i'm sure everything's okay.


----------



## annie00

Really nice pics!!!! Why did fil wanted to get rid of the escape?


----------



## annie00

Yes last night I heard it it was 137bpm 
I'm gonna go try to find it now


----------



## bexxc

he wanted my mil's bmw m4 and her just bought her a chrysler 300. they knew we wanted a family car and they only have $11k left to pay on it (no interest). we NEVER would have been able to find a family vehicle even close to this one for $11k, so it worked out very well for everyone involved. he took my jetta and is going to sell it and put whatever he gets toward the loan on the escape.


----------



## annie00

I found it .. It was 128 is that good?


----------



## annie00

Oh really? That's Awsome!! So u just gonnna take over notes?


----------



## bexxc

yeah...she's probably sleeping. sprout's hb was slower than usual at our u/s because s/he was fast asleep the whole time. 

yeah- we're just taking over the payments. pretty sweet deal.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's pretty Awsome!! It's a nice escape I like the color.. 
No she isn't sleeping I feel her move.. I'm gonna go Bathe and then eat some
Chocolate ice cream and see what we got after I get out shower


----------



## bexxc

oooh! we just hit 200 pages. 

i think they can move in their sleep- just like we do. maybe that's why her movement feels different.


----------



## annie00

Maybe so... Oh yay lol.. We should move this thread to preggo group n decision.. But I don't know how to move it.. 
I'm gonna google of baby can move durin sleep lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah... i'm not really sure how to move a thread either. maybe you can ask in the help forum.


----------



## annie00

Where is the help forum? 

And is ur belly hard while laying down?


----------



## bexxc

it's firm, but pliable. i wouldn't say it's exactly hard.


----------



## bexxc

if you hit the home button at the top left, it's the second forum in the welcome to babyandbump section. it's called forum help & testing area.


----------



## annie00

Thank you!!!


----------



## annie00

My is softer when I lay down Olsen I stand up it's really hard


----------



## bexxc

i think that's normal. i just tried it and mine is quite a bit softer sitting than standing...much like when i'm not pregnant! lol


----------



## annie00

Yeap!! Same here !! Put if u push on ur lower bet while laying its hard as hell..


----------



## annie00

Me n lance just talked about the whole traveling before baptism he told me its our baby and if he can't get baptised then we still gonna go


----------



## bexxc

good. i'm glad you're still going. i think it would be silly for you to give up Christmas at your mom's for that. i just don't think the God i believe in would send a child to hell should something happen on the way to celebrate Jesus' birth. that just doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## annie00

I feel the same way.. I mean the baby is inocense in my eyes.. Kwim.. 

Bout to try for bentlies hb


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's fine. she's a tough little lady :)


----------



## annie00

Hope so.. Okay her hb was 125 usually 140 normal?


----------



## bexxc

our u/s tech said it's normal- just like grown-ups- for heart rate to decrease when baby is less active. maybe bentlie is having a growth spurt and is just resting a lot more because of all the energy she's using to grow.


----------



## bexxc

but again, if you're worried, call your doc right away in the morning and explain how you've been feeling.


----------



## annie00

Maybe so.. I'm just gonna put Doppler down and watch bleeding and try to talk to dr Monday if I make it that long!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

try to relax. i say call asap if it will save you some stress and worry.


----------



## annie00

I just pottied an there was nothing but I'm gonna keep a eye on it since I am still crampon on right side.. 




Thank u do much !!!!!


----------



## bexxc

no problem, babe :)

i've heard that bd can cause some cramping but that it's nothing to worry about- at least that's what what to expect says. maybe that's it.


----------



## annie00

Maybe so.. I'm gonna take it easy all week ESP tomorrow since I got to pack st end of week.. 


On a good note I'm so ready to go home!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm so excited that you finally get to put this to bed and be at home for good!!! you must be just itching to go!


----------



## annie00

Oh yes def!!!! But this I gonna be the longest week ever since I'm do ready to go home!!!!


----------



## bexxc

just think of all the things you'll be able to do!


----------



## annie00

Yes I keep thinking of that but I also keep thinking if I don't stop bleeding I'm not gonna be able to do shit!!! 
Just went and used restroom well turned my tp pink instead of yellow... My gut instinct is saying she is fine but son of a bitch it's so hard plz stop polyp plz!!!!


----------



## bexxc

are they going to do an internal exam the next time you go to the doc to check on it since it's been bleeding/causing spotting?


----------



## annie00

I doubt it.. I'm not sure.. I know when they had to do the pap I bled n that was the last time I bled (when I found out I had on) !! But Im not sure prolly not to be honest prolly don't want to irate it.. I'm assuming I dunno ..

I'm just going in for Doppler and weight gain.. 

Then at 26 w I go for 3-4d ultra sound


----------



## annie00

Do u think she is okay? R do u think it's enough to call my OB? 

I mean since my apt is so damn close I hate to go in so early


----------



## bexxc

you've gotten her heartbeat several times and felt her moving, so she must be okay.


----------



## annie00

Yes ur right.. :) 

Thank you!!

Wyd??


----------



## bexxc

we're watching master chef right now. and i'm about to chow down on a great big, cold, yummy orange!


----------



## annie00

Lol!! I'm watching a LMN movie and lance is out like a light!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm gonna be out like a light pretty soon too. i had to get up at 6:45 to make it to my doc's office for my vaccine at 8:30...and i stayed up late last night reading- til like 1 or 2 am. then we were pretty busy all day. i'm wiped out. hopefully i'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## annie00

Yea u must be tired as hell!!! 

I just got a good reading her hb was loud strong and clear it was 153 bpm!! Im so relived!!! 

If the bleeding stopped tomorrow I'm gonna try to start packing 

Lance wants me to stay off my feet tomorrow too :)


----------



## bexxc

wow...glad he actually sounds like he cares! :flower:


----------



## annie00

Yea for once!!! Lol!! He gets worried as hell when I bleed !!

How do u think I'm gonna be able to clean and unPack and all that and clean some more n yard work and finish baby room and get new living room set when my back hurts so bad !!


----------



## bexxc

just do little bits at a time. maybe work for 10 minutes and take a break and then repeat. that's what i have to do. you still have about 4 months 'til bentlie's here, so you can take your time.


----------



## annie00

I know but I only have lance around to help me for a week maybe two if I'm lucky then he goes back to 7 days aweek till due date.. 
See what I'm saying :) lol 

It will all work out!!!


----------



## annie00

I have a ceiling fan in our bedroom n living room and I'm starting to get dust around the fan on the ceiling and it's a pop corn type texture .. I would sweep it off but it's gonns threw popcorn off and mess roof up.. I tried vacuuming it but the damn hose isn't long enough.. Any ideas? Lmao


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning to my favourite ladies!

Bexxc, checked out your journal and I loved the pics! It was great to see what Morgan looks like too :) I want more pics of YOU! The yellow is such a sweet colour, too. I can't wait to see it when its done! Congrats on the new Escape as well! So exciting. 

Well ladies, yesterday was f****d, if you will excuse my language. Had some intense nausea starting in the morning when I was blowdrying my hair, had to take a break and come back to it. Nausea came back in the afternoon and then again, really strongly, right before bed. I said to Jamie, THIS IS PREGNANCY NAUSEA. I'm either PREGNANT or seriously ill. I sent Jamie to the store to get me some FRERs...

Woke up at 5:52am (ugh) and decided to test after my temp was still up (98.6) - consider that I usually temp at 7:20 so it really was high. 

Took the FRER first. Came up with a real squinter. Honestly, it's barely visible but I saw it when the urine passed over it, and now that it is drying a bit it's a little more clear. But not trusting it, and being the crazy person that I am, I decided to try my Clearblue Plus...which if you remember was more reliable for me in the last pregnancy. Picture attached below!
 



Attached Files:







CB1 (640x480).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bexxc

OH MY GOSH!!!!! i haven't even read your post yet because i got so distracted by your test!!!!!! holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my gosh! i'm gonna hold my breath til i see a digital! that is a very very very convincing line! oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!

squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> I have a ceiling fan in our bedroom n living room and I'm starting to get dust around the fan on the ceiling and it's a pop corn type texture .. I would sweep it off but it's gonns threw popcorn off and mess roof up.. I tried vacuuming it but the damn hose isn't long enough.. Any ideas? Lmao

i thought i responded to this, but i guess not. have you tried a swiffer duster with an extension wand. i looooooove that thing!


----------



## hopestruck

Yaaaaaaay!! I love your enthusiasm Bexxc! Makes me feel like a million bucks!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Jamie and I have decided we both feel really positive about it!! It's our time, darnit!


----------



## bexxc

it is! it is your time! you've been though ENOUGH! and you get to have this!!!!! not that it matters as much as your opinion, but i feel super stinkin positive about this little sticky bean! i just sent up a whole handful of tiny little prayers that this is your forever and ever bundle of extra-loved joy!!!


----------



## annie00

HOlly shit I see two lines!!!!! Im so happy for u!!! I can't wait to see digi!!!!!

Next time u test u pink dye test I heard blue r bad for evap!!!! 

Thanks Bex I'll try mine... 

As for me I'm still spotting slightly but I'm not worried bc if something is wrong they not gonna be able to help me anyways.. Kwim? 
I think it's my polyp bc it's tan again and it's only when I wipe and few little drops in panty liner just like all the other time!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad things seem to be calming down on your end, annie :)

well, we're back to painting! better put on my stupid, stuffy mask and get to it!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Have fun I wanna see pics!!!!


----------



## bexxc

you know it!


----------



## annie00

I want a big ole ribeye with bake potatoe and a-1 sauce!!! Mmm


----------



## bexxc

mmmm...baked potato! maybe i'll make loaded baked potatoes tonight!


----------



## hopestruck

Yaaaaay, thank you ladies!!!! :D :D :D

Annie, the first test I did this morning WAS pink - FRER! And it was sooooo faint.



I have one FRER left that I will probably do tomorrow... then see what doc says about getting betas done. :)


----------



## annie00

I see that line hunnie!!! 

If I had my computer and not my phone I would tweak it for u!! 
So tweak it lol! Like u did mine!!! :) 

Bex I told lance he can cook spahettie bc all I want is chicken noodle soup I think I'm coming down with something slowly but surely!!!!! Ughh 

I'm so tired scratchy throat coughing head Ache


----------



## bexxc

it's faint, but i definitely see it! this is so stinkin exciting!!!!!

annie- sorry you're not feeling well. lots of chicken soup, plenty of fluids, and tons and tons of rest. 

phew! i had to take a break from painting. the american pregnancy association says it's best to wear a mask when painting and it's so hot and freakin stuffy inside that thing. i have to take a break every 15 minutes or so so i don't pass out!


----------



## hopestruck

Yay! I thought it was only me who could just barely see it, lol. Thanks :)

Sorry you are feeling under the weather :hugs: I just had chicken soup and it was sooo necessary, my throat has been scratchy this morning too. Some soup will fix you up good!


----------



## annie00

Well it's official !!! Lance other Job is starting Monday!!!! And we r leaving Friday??!! I can't wait !!!

All I can do is cry bc no one is gonna help me unload the camper!!! Lol


----------



## hopestruck

Thats awesome Annie! What kind of work does Lance do? I missed out on this whole discussion on here.


----------



## bexxc

your temp is still nice and high too! that's great.

you know...i had a dream two nights ago that i found a baby boy. maybe it's yours! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Bex turn on ur ac lmao!! 

Wow I'm so emotional


----------



## annie00

He does pipeline .. He is a airboat driver .. So we travel a lot.. We been outta town since jan 1st and the job is finally over!!! I can't wait to go home n clean my house camper truck and yard!!!! 

This job is suppose to last 6 months and we will be home bc it's 30 mins from house!!! 
After we have bentlie I'm still gonna travel with lance untill she is 6 yrs old!! And starts school.. Hopefully by then he will find a stay at home job


----------



## hopestruck

Oh wow! That definitely sounds like a lot of travel. Glad to hear that you are going to be settled for a while! Makes sense to have a good camper (sounds like you do) when you are on the road so much. Does he work mostly in Louisiana?


----------



## bexxc

wow... you're super brave! i don't think i could stand to travel that much with such a young kid!


----------



## annie00

Yea usually but last year we went to Texas for 6 months too ... 

I'm just ready to get home but dreading it in the same breathe!!!!!

My thing is I just told lance I'm not cooking till Monday!! I hate cooking in the camper after 7 months kwim? I'm just so home sick bc I'm trying to nest and can't.. Lol


----------



## annie00

Bex there is gonna be no different now.. When she needs to go to the dr ill drive home we r 2 and half hours from home now and I was driving back to go to dr.. Kwim.. I just don't like being away from lance if I don't have to be?!!!!!


----------



## annie00

I never put smilie faces bc u have to go into advance replie and that's just to much lol!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i guess if you're already used to it it won't be too much of a change. i'm just such a homebody that i can't imagine having to be away from all my comforts.


----------



## annie00

I used to be a home body too! Lol 
Lance is home early and we gonna start packing wesnday n Thursday and prolly pull out Friday evenin


----------



## annie00

So I went to jcpenny and bought me a new bra I bought a 49 d was in a 38 d ... Well I don't like a lacey bra but that's all they had.. Do y'all have any ideas on how to make the lace more comfortable are softer it's do damn stiff!!!!


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...sorry. i have no idea!


----------



## annie00

I read on google wash it of course and use a lot of fabric softener


----------



## hopestruck

Wow those ladies are big! :coolio: haha

Just wash & wear.... that will soften it up a bit. but in general, I don't buy lace because I find it to stiff and scratchy!


----------



## bexxc

first coat of paint up and pics are posted in my journal. now i'm making cookies for our neighbor that's helping us move some old furniture out this evening.


----------



## hopestruck

You are such a hard worker Bexxc! <3 you...

gonna go check out your pics now


----------



## annie00

Thanks hope!! I usually don't buy lace either but I had no choice I'm so hard to fit... 

Yea they r big lance wants to get a reduction lol!! 

I'm going look now bexx


----------



## hopestruck

I'm 34B... and that's being generous ;) haha


----------



## annie00

Oh wow !! Lol 

I'm 5"2 weighed 160 before I got preggo n had a 38 d boobies.. 
But I'm not that little of a girl!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm a 38c...though i'm not sure of my exact size right now as i've been wearing very stretchy bras.


----------



## annie00

Lol that's what I been doing but I don't like to wear them anymore bc I been leaking


----------



## bexxc

oh right...that reminds me. i need to order breast pads before i go back to work. i want to have them in my purse at all time. i don't want to have to explain my way out of that to a bunch of six/seven year olds!


----------



## annie00

I agree lol it's quite. Embrassing !!


----------



## bexxc

i'm bored. morgan's working tonight :(


----------



## annie00

Oh that sux.. I have a head ache horriable I have got to try to sleep tonight !!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- you really need to get some sleep and start feeling better. i think i'm going to veg out on one more episode of teen mom and then crawl in bed and read.


----------



## annie00

Lol ur to cute!!! 

I'm watching boarder wars!! 

U have the easiest pregnancy don't u!! U never complain abou anything!!!


----------



## bexxc

i guess i do have stuff i worry about and i definitely can't do as much as i used to, but yeah. it's been pretty easy for me. i guess i've just been lucky.


----------



## bexxc

...we'll see how i feel about it when i go back to work and i'm on my feet from 7-4 every day! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol yea ur right.. Next week gonna b hell for me lol!!! 

Do u live by the boarder??


----------



## bexxc

no- we're way north of the border- about an 8 hour drive.


----------



## annie00

Oo okay lmao!! Sory


----------



## bexxc

no big deal. california is freakin enormous. in most places if you drove 8 hours you'd have gone through 2 or 3 states! lol


----------



## armymama2012

Well ladies, I don't know what to think. My temp dropped this morning (11 DPO) from 98.2 to 97.5. Hoping it goes back up tomorrow. Still having a lot of symptoms but not going to test until Saturday.


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies!

Hi Armymama! Temp drop might be a sign AF is on her way, but it is hard to say, it's just as possible it could go up again. Good luck with your testing!

Well I tested again this morning with my 2nd FRER and also with a cheapo test that I bought form the grocery store just to compare. Good news is that they were both :bfp: and the FRER is darker, the line is at least visible now!!



The bad news is that they are still faint and that's freaking me out. I guess late implantation is a possibility. But the nausea I felt the other day seems to be mainly gone and I don't feel pregnant? A little nervous over here... :(


----------



## armymama2012

Stay positive. Test again in 3 days to see if it gets darker! If it isnt darker then see your doctor.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Armymama :) I have a doc's appt this morning, so we'll see what he says. I'm hoping he'll send me for betas.

Here's a comparison of yesterday's and today's tests:


----------



## armymama2012

Definitely darker but yes still faint. I have a dr.'s appt (normal doctor not OB) tomorrow morning for something not related but wondering if i should bring up TTC anyways.


----------



## hopestruck

Have you been TTC for a while?


----------



## armymama2012

Well we started in November, got pregnant in January but ended in MC and have been trying ever since. So I dont know if thats long enough to ask questions.


----------



## hopestruck

Well, I think that would still be considered normal (they say it takes most couples ~6 months to conceive, but up to a year is considered normal). Does s/he know you had a M/C?


----------



## mommasboys2

Hi ladies I hope it is ok that I join and wait with you guys. I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart and see what they think. I am so confusded because I have been having watery cm and ewcm since 7dpo which is not normal for me at all and I am pretty positive that I ovulated on CD 14. FX'D for BFP's for everyone!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dab45


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Mommasboy, welcome. Your chart looks good! Temps are nice and high and seem to be staying high. Definitely keep testing or hold off and test when you get to 12 or 14dpo. Then you'll know for sure!


----------



## armymama2012

My normal doctor doesnt know I had a MC because I havent seen him since before I got my BFP in January.


----------



## armymama2012

Welcome Mommasboys2.


----------



## hopestruck

Then it might be worth telling him just so he knows. At this point he probably will say just keep trying. One m/c doesn't affect your chances of having a healthy baby the next time around.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I guess I'm getting desperate because a sad anniversary is coming up plus hubby is leaving for deployment in late January.


----------



## mommasboys2

hopestruck thank you I have been trying to keep my hopes up but am completely confused at this point b/c of my cm it's like I am suppose to be ovulating or something in the pain around my right hip just makes me wonder even more... I just don't unnderstand why ttc has to be so difficult.


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> Well ladies, I don't know what to think. My temp dropped this morning (11 DPO) from 98.2 to 97.5. Hoping it goes back up tomorrow. Still having a lot of symptoms but not going to test until Saturday.




mommasboys2 said:


> Hi ladies I hope it is ok that I join and wait with you guys. I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart and see what they think. I am so confusded because I have been having watery cm and ewcm since 7dpo which is not normal for me at all and I am pretty positive that I ovulated on CD 14. FX'D for BFP's for everyone!!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dab45


:hi: hi ladies! huge welcome! it's nice to have you here! mommasboys- your chart looks fab!!!!

hope- today's test is definitely darker. i think late implantation is a good bet here. just think of it this way- your forever bub was just making sure it was good and ready to grow!!! i am so excited for you, there aren't even words. just this- :holly:


----------



## hopestruck

LOL. Oh Bex, you know how to cheer a girl up! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

that's why i'm here, hun! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Wow hope!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! I'm smiling ear to ear!! I just m ow this one is sticky!!!! Let me know what dr says!!!

Bex- how's that room going? 

Army/ welcome hunnie glad u dropped in!!!

Momma~ ur chart looks good lets keep our fx y'all all get a bfp and join us!!


----------



## bexxc

we haven't done any more work on it today. morgan worked a noc shift last night and didn't get home until about 10 this morning, so he's sleeping. i don't want to go into the nursery (which shares a wall with our bedroom) and make a bunch of noise. think i'll just try to keep my housework out in the living room/kitchen quiet.


----------



## annie00

O I forgot to mention I stopped spotting for now back to creamy cm and it's raining again thinkin about starting to pack but ughh lmao!!!


----------



## annie00

O I gotcha!! Oh well a good break never hurt anyone :)

I'm craving Vienna sausage.. Can I have a can plz? Lol


----------



## bexxc

maybe just do ten minutes of packing. just think of being home and how great it will be. chances are after you get started you'll be a lot more motivated than you though. speaking of which, these dishes aren't going to unload/load themselves out of and into the dishwasher.


----------



## annie00

Lol I wish they would load there selfs !! When I get home I'm gonna wash sterilize all my bottles n pacifiers so I can put them into cabinets and organize everything!! And clean me a cabnet out for formula and baby food. We only been living in this house for 3 yes thank good news we anit got all kind is shit pilling up!!! 

Yea I know.. But in one breath I wanna wait till Thursday r Friday to do it so it will give me something to do.. Like he doesn't think they will get off early fri so we might not be able to get to leave till sat morning


----------



## annie00

She is very active today :)


----------



## bexxc

i haven't purchased bottles or pacifiers yet. i'll probably wait til the last minute to sterilize them anyway.

i think this weekend i'm going to buy a second fridge/freezer for the garage. freezer side for breast milk and fridge side for drink storage/holiday spillover. i've always lamented not having an additional fridge during thanksgiving. next year i'll be hosting both thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## annie00

Well I came across a deal I got 10 dr browns never been used bottles and 50 girl pacifiers about 25 wasn't used.. So im gonna go threw them and see what's what's.. I got all that for 20 bucks!!!!!!!!!! 

That's crazy my mom always hosted both


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you annie for looking at my chart. My temps look good to me also just wished I knew what this watery/ewcm I have been having on and off since 7 dpo is about seeings I never have anything but creamy (tmi sorr) and why I have been running a low grade fever for the past two days. I have tried to look it up but haven't really found anything helpful yet...


----------



## bexxc

wow! that is a great deal!

between our two families, we usually have about 20-25 people in the house and prepping that much food takes a lot more room that we have. in the past, i've had to bring my mini fridge home from work, borrow my mom's mini fridge, and trade homemade ice cream for some fridge space at our neighbor's house. :haha: no more fridge sharing once this is taken care of!


----------



## annie00

Damn Bex lol.. It makes sense. C we do ours at mawmaws house and they have 3 of them and we serve 40-50 people for Xmas and about 25 for thanksgiving.. For Xmas the whole family gets together kinda like a family reunion exchange gifts and eat our asses off we always have gumbo.. But I'm upset bc I don't get any turkey this yr since I can't drive that far away being that close to due date!!
Momma if I remember right I had fever too.. I was sick and the day of O my temp shot way up.. And I didn't have much cm.. Now I do everyday it comes. Goes really though.. 

Yea I couldn't pass thoughs bottles n pacifiers up.. I mean even if they r used u sterilize them and they good to go right???

Momma- let me see if I can get my hands on my chart lol


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks for the welcome. I must be having fatigue. I went to take a 30 minute nap and ended up sleeping for 3 hours lol. I am having a huge gas attack as well.


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/1bba251f.jpg


----------



## annie00

That's really good sign!!!! Army mama!!!! 

My first big hint I was preggo was we would go to the gym every ignt and I would run 2amd half miles we started the day I started my period.. Well I went to the gym at 8dpo and when I began to run my boobs where killing me.. And I was so tired I told lance I said something isn't right then two days later bam.. Hope noticed a hint of line on my test!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- the fatigue was my first sign. i remember telling one of my coworkers that i couldn't understand why i was so tired. i was just barely making it through my workdays!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks for the encouragement. I am very hopeful that this is the month.


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks annie I normally always have creamy cm after O until the day before I start my period so it has just thrown me off a little and I can't say that my dip on 7 dpo was anything as I always have a dip in my chart around that time. And for the past two days my temp has been between 99.3 and 99.6 and I have been burping a lot which isn't normal either and I have been having pinching feelings and my back has been hurting for a couple of days but that could all be af signs I guess I'm not sure. I have only been charting and checking my cm every day the past 3 months so who knows. The only thing I have done different is I am taking a baby asprin a day bc my doctor said I could have a clotting issue and we tried the preseed this month bc I have read great reviews on it and I barely get ewcm around O so we thought it couldn't hurt anything to just try it out.


----------



## bexxc

when are you two ladies testing?


----------



## armymama2012

let me know how if the baby aspirin works! I know it'll be hard to know if it was the preseed or baby aspirin but if AF shows up plan to use baby aspirin and grapefruit juice next cycle.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> when are you two ladies testing?


I really want to test tomorrow but I guess I should wait til Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## bexxc

:devil: i say no harm in testing tomorrow lol. but i'm a total addict!


----------



## mommasboys2

I am a total addict to testing and I tested this morning at 10 DPO and BFN of course like always! And I have never heard of grapefruit juice before but I will try anything at this point so if it's a no go this cycle I will for sure be trying it next cycle. When are you suppose to start drinking it how often etc.?


----------



## armymama2012

I only have 3 tests though so not sure. LOL Anyone who's gotten their BFP wanna mail me some extras? LOL 

P.S-Dont expect anyone to do it but it'd be nice. Money is tight since we are getting our dog neutered next month.


----------



## armymama2012

mommasboys2 said:


> I am a total addict to testing and I tested this morning at 10 DPO and BFN of course like always! And I have never heard of grapefruit juice before but I will try anything at this point so if it's a no go this cycle I will for sure be trying it next cycle. When are you suppose to start drinking it how often etc.?


You are suppose to drink 8 ounces a day up til ovulation. It is suppose to help thin the cervical mucus so sperm can make it through easier.


----------



## bexxc

pets sure can be expensive. when dh gets up i'll see how many wondfos i have left. i'd be glad to send them to you, but i don't think they'd get to new york terrible quickly!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> pets sure can be expensive. when dh gets up i'll see how many wondfos i have left. i'd be glad to send them to you, but i don't think they'd get to new york terrible quickly!

As long as you are in the U.S. it shouldn't take more than a week. I am willing to wait. If you change your mind I understand that too.


----------



## bexxc

i think i only have a few left, but better than nothing. i think i might even have a cb digi :)


----------



## armymama2012

Oooooh, I've never used a digital. Still up to you. Any would be helpful.


----------



## mommasboys2

Ok I will try it next month for sure if this isn't our month. Like I said at this point I will try anything after 2 m/c's and almost 3 yrs later I am ready to get pregnant and it stick. I don't want my boys to be grown before I finally have another one lol


----------



## armymama2012

P.S- You are due 4 days after our 3rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## bexxc

wait...you're not a yankees fan, are you? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

pm me your address and i'll send them out tomorrow


----------



## hopestruck

Hi all!

This has become a busy board, very nice :)

Doc Appt was OK... doc asked me to do a pee test. I told him it would be diluted as I just had a big drink before I went to the appt but he wanted to do it anyway. Of course, it came back negative and the nurse confirmed (though her urine anlaysis) that it was extremely diluted. So, they did a blood test. Going back on Friday for a second Beta, and he said he would call me on Monday once they get the results back. So I'll have to wait a few more days, unfortunately.

Doc also gave me the prescription for progesterone, Bexxc he put me on Crinone 8% as well. 90mg once a day, in the evenings. He wants me to wait until we get the blood results back before starting to use. 

*sigh* I'm feeling really low. I was through the roof happy yesterday, but these faint tests and the neg test at the docs is really making me anxious. I just feel like every pregnancy is a miscarriage waiting to happen for me. :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> wait...you're not a yankees fan, are you? :haha:

Ew...heck no! No offense to anyone who is a fan but we are originally from IL. Ok, I'll pm it to you now.


----------



## bexxc

everything's going to be really great, hope! just get mentally prepared to spend a lot of time in the shower excavating huge, disgusting blobs of leftover crinone every day or two. blech!!!!! i'm sure your bloods will come back awesome...but monday???? what on earth is going to take that long?


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> wait...you're not a yankees fan, are you? :haha:
> 
> Ew...heck no! No offense to anyone who is a fan but we are originally from IL. Ok, I'll pm it to you now.Click to expand...

phew! thank goodness!


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This has become a busy board, very nice :)
> 
> Doc Appt was OK... doc asked me to do a pee test. I told him it would be diluted as I just had a big drink before I went to the appt but he wanted to do it anyway. Of course, it came back negative and the nurse confirmed (though her urine anlaysis) that it was extremely diluted. So, they did a blood test. Going back on Friday for a second Beta, and he said he would call me on Monday once they get the results back. So I'll have to wait a few more days, unfortunately.
> 
> Doc also gave me the prescription for progesterone, Bexxc he put me on Crinone 8% as well. 90mg once a day, in the evenings. He wants me to wait until we get the blood results back before starting to use.
> 
> *sigh* I'm feeling really low. I was through the roof happy yesterday, but these faint tests and the neg test at the docs is really making me anxious. I just feel like every pregnancy is a miscarriage waiting to happen for me. :cry:


:hugs: I'm sorry. I will be praying for your results. I am nervous about getting my blood drawn tomorrow seeing as I have a HUGE fear of needles. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i hate needles too! ick! the last prenantal panel i went for was miserable 8!!!! vials of blood!!!! and i had to get a whooping cough vaccine on monday because i'm going back to work in a couple of weeks and have to be exposed to germy children all day!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bexxc and Armymama.

Bexxc, that sounds just terrible! Let me ask, does it affect BDing? Sounds pretty nasty .... :o

Yep, takes a while for the bloods. I may be able to get my first result back on Friday. I live in a small town, they have to send the bloods to the lab at the hospital. I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't get the blood results until mid-week next week. Ugh. Getting really irritated with the lack of services and resources for people like me around here. It seems everyone else in this town has no trouble getting pregnant or having babies.


----------



## armymama2012

I had to get my blood drawn 3x in a 5 day period when I miscarried. Hated it! Usually I decline the HIV vials for prenatal testing because I want that needle out of my arm asap. I had to get a Rubella shot the day my daughter was born because I wasn't immune. My shoulder hurt for 3 weeks, could barely move my left arm.


----------



## bexxc

it affected bding because i wouldn't let morgan get within 20 feet of my vajayjay with all that goo in there!!!!! ew! it's pretty gross. but seriously worth it if it keeps things where they belong! 

i keep forgetting how lucky i was that our re did his own beta testing. i never had to wait more than 45 minutes for results.


----------



## hopestruck

That's amazing. Someone (I met on B&B randomly) told me there is an RE in the town 1 hour away from here. If this pregnancy doesn't turn out to be "the one" I might ask my doc to refer me there. He apparently has his on U/S machine and probably is more efficient on getting betas as well.


----------



## bexxc

yeah- ours was an hour away too, but it was well worth it to have u/s and practically instant betas. you should definitely look into that (though you're not going to need it!)


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> wait...you're not a yankees fan, are you? :haha:
> 
> Ew...heck no! No offense to anyone who is a fan but we are originally from IL. Ok, I'll pm it to you now.Click to expand...

i have 7 wondfos and a cb digi! :p i'm about to make a run to the store to grab some stuff for dinner, so i'll pick up a mailer so i can mail them out in the morning!


----------



## annie00

Hi wow yall been busy busy !! Me n lance got busy organizing things to sty in camper and things to go in house.. I'm so lucky we have a camper hook up at our house so I'm gonna be able to have ac when I'm cleaning camper out :) ..

I have preggo and ovulation test aswell... Since I'm outta town I'm gonna have to mail them Monday... After my dr appt..

I was gonna keep them but doesn't pay when we ready to start ttc again they will be expired!!!! 

I have 2 wondfos 1 clear blue digi and 36 ovulation strips!! Pm me ur email and I'll mail it to u Monday!!!


----------



## annie00

Bex I know I quit smoking months ago but damnt to hell I need a cigarette!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks! I'll PM you in a minute. Ladies, I'm so anxious to test now! Just went pee, and had pink spotting! I checked and my CM was pink-tinged! Fx it's implantation bleeding!


----------



## annie00

Gl!!! Hope u don't mind waiting a few days


----------



## armymama2012

No, I dont mind waiting. And btw, Bentlie is a nice name for a girl and i love the spelling.


----------



## annie00

Awe thank you!!!


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Bex I know I quit smoking months ago but damnt to hell I need a cigarette!!!

you don't need 'em anymore, lady!!!!! the craving will pass.




armymama2012 said:


> Thanks! I'll PM you in a minute. Ladies, I'm so anxious to test now! Just went pee, and had pink spotting! I checked and my CM was pink-tinged! Fx it's implantation bleeding!

oooh! i hope so! i had implantation spotting at 12dpo. it was brownish pink and lasted for about 2 hours :)


----------



## annie00

I have bleed and spotted threw out this pregnancy!!! 

No I don think it will!! I been fighting this for about 2 weeks now!!!


I bought bentlie 6 0-3 months onsies and 2 3-6 months onsies and I pack of little wash clothes .. All the Onseies were on sale for 2.50 bc they r short sleeve but like I told lance we keep it like 75 ish in our house during the winter and I can always cover her up... Right??


----------



## bexxc

yeah- she'll need both short and long sleeved ones. we haven't bought much in the way of clothing yet. every time i grab something to buy sprout i put it down and think i should be buying utter essentials right now and i put them down. i know...i'm silly.


----------



## annie00

Lol yea.. I agree I only spent 18 dollars on her tonight.. I just wanna try to start buying like 3-6 months bc I know everyone is gonna buy her 0-3 kwim


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i'll start buying clothes when i'm done with some other stuff. i'm trying to do this in a semi-organized way to make sure i have utter necessities. i think some basic clothing items are right after bath stuff/lotion/powders.


----------



## annie00

I already have bath lotion n powder diapers wipes ;) hehe maybe im to OCD lmao


----------



## bexxc

yeah...we started with diapers and wipes. we bought from newborn all the way to size 3.


----------



## annie00

We got 1 pack of nb 3 size 1 2 size 2 I think.. I'm not exactly sure how many of each but we do have from nb to 2 lol :) 

And I got a bunch of huggies wipes and I also bought the parents choice wipes to try them out if I don't like them I'll just use a bunch of them r use it to clean her up


----------



## annie00

Do u think we doing this to far in advance


----------



## bexxc

i don't think so. i want time to research this stuff as i go. that's why i'm really taking my time with everything- waiting for sales and shopping around, checking safety ratings and whatnot. i think it's important that we're taking our time with it :)


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right.. Peeps t saying irushing and got plenty of time


----------



## bexxc

nah. i think as long as you're making careful, educated purchases it's good to start early. plus, it spreads out the expense.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's why we pretty much buying as we can like as we have extra cash no bills this week etc etc.. Bc if not then u got to spend couple k all at once.. N hits the bank account harder.. 

What do u mean mature choices? 

I know I'm gonna get alot of clothes for my showers but I can't wait.. I'm nervous bc Im not fonna have one... Ughh lmao


----------



## bexxc

did i say something about mature choices? oh my gosh. my brain must be on the fritz again. lemme go back and see what the heck i meant.


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...i can't find it. i must be losing it. anyway, i'm sure i meant just doing all the research on product safety. i think it's really important to be an educated consumer.


----------



## annie00

No I said it bc I couldn't remember what u said!!! It's my Brian!!! Lmao u said Educated purchases lol


----------



## annie00

I'm not gonna lie sweetie I don't research shit.. If its cute I want it and buy it.. The only thing I research was my bottles


----------



## annie00

Ugh my back is killing me man there is no way in hell I'm gonna be able to spring clean house n camper and unpack.. 

We went to Walmart twice acadmy twice bought lance work boots then went back bc they were to big then we ate Mexican bentlie didn't like it.. I ate it and was full but made my stomach turn and bout 1 r so later we went to burger king and I ate a chicken sandwhkch.. 

Now I feel huge.. :( 

Someone I know told me I had cellulite!! We was packing camper and we found all my size 8 pants and shorts and he said U will never fit them again.. So I think I'm getting depressed and huge.. :(


----------



## annie00

Remember how I wanted ti move the thread?? Look what someone said?!! 

Can I ask that you start a new thread in the pregnancy discussions section and link it to the end of your TWW thread.
Thanks.


----------



## bexxc

um...that would be lame. i don't want to lose all our pictures and stuff. don't do that. that's lame.


----------



## bexxc

i mean, i know they'd still be here, but i'm attached to this thread.

i'm eating a fudgesicle and sprouts going nuts! i hope it's not too much sugar.


----------



## annie00

How would we lose the pics and stuff?? 
I don't wanna do it anyways just wondering 

Nah not to much sugar I'm drinking kool aid..


----------



## bexxc

no...we wouldn't lose it. we'd just have to come back to this thread to see them...annoying. i don't understand why it can't just be moved. oh well.


----------



## annie00

I know right that sux!! Oh well it's staying here!!! Lol 

Okay so I'm 22 weeks since its 1am!! So how many more weeks till 3rd tri? 4weekz?


----------



## bexxc

5 weeks- i think it starts at 27 weeks.


----------



## annie00

Damn if it's four weeks that's still forever away!!! 

O btw I feel like my belly stopped growing?


----------



## annie00

Ughhh noo man hell this shit takes for ever!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i feel like mine hasn't made much progress either. maybe they're just gearing up for their big end of second tri growth spurt.


----------



## annie00

O they have anther growth sprut?


----------



## bexxc

yeah...they double in size from 1-2 lbs between week 22-26


----------



## annie00

I have been googling the 3rd tri thing n I have read from 26-28 weeks so I'm going with 26 :) plus that's when they do my 3d4d ultra sound...

Am I 6months preggo yet?


----------



## bexxc

well, if you go by weeks, 24 weeks along woulds be 6 months, but since most people accept pregnancy as 9 months instead of 10 (40 weeks), it would be a bit longer to get there- i think it would be 26 weeks-ish to be 6 months. anyway, somewhere between 24 and 26 weeks you are 6 months along.


----------



## annie00

Is it me r did the 1st tri go so much faster ?? We flew by the 13 weeks.. 
That would make sense it would be 13 weeks for 1st n 2nd tri which would be 26 weeks.. But damn it's take forever for the 13 weeks to fly bye lma


----------



## bexxc

well, since you don't find out you're pregnant til you're almost 4 weeks along, it cuts a whole month off of first tri. that's probably why it seems so much shorter than second. at least that's what i was thinking.


----------



## annie00

This shit is so confusing.. I know what I'm doing?? 
We almost in August so I say I have three months before I see her it's easier that way


----------



## bexxc

here's the breakdown:

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## annie00

Yea that's true!!! 

Which doesn't make since !!! When u get ur bfp ur only 10-14 dpo that's 2 weeks ughh lmao I know of goes by LMP. But mine did at first and bentlie wasn't measuring right and then they went off of O and she is right on!!!


----------



## annie00

So according to that as of tonight I'm 22 weeks which equal 6 months ??


----------



## bexxc

you just started your 6th months, which means you have completed 5 months= 5 months pregnant. you're not 6 months until you have finished your 6th month.


----------



## annie00

4 weeks till 3Ed tri!!!!! Yay


----------



## bexxc

wait...i thought 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks...


----------



## annie00

Oo okay lmao! Wow confusing stuff ..

Do u think it's dragging?


----------



## bexxc

i think the second half of second tri seems to be going a bit faster than the first half. i think it just feels slow because we're anxious to meet our babies.


----------



## annie00

It says 26+6 days is third tri.. So once i get to 26 I'm gknna say I'm third tri.. Lol.. 

When is v day?


----------



## bexxc

24 weeks.


----------



## annie00

I mean in all reality it is going faster bc we started feeling movement and we r finally showing and etc etc but like u said i wanna see bentlie.. And I'm stressing like always lmao!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'm trying to remind myself that the worry and stress isn't going to stop when the baby arrives anyway. there will be even more to worry about then!


----------



## annie00

Damn so ur close to v day!!! Yay for u!!!

I still got two weeks even though I'm only 5 days behind ya!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- my v day is sunday. i'm excited to get to the next milestone.


----------



## annie00

Yes there will be !!! But the one thing I'm stressing over is we r not rich people and I'm so worried bentlie isn't gonna have everyhing she needs and that is my main stress o plus my living room set.. We have the cash picked up for it just need to go pick it out.. But still :) I try to relax but it's hard when lance don't wanna discuss things wit me


----------



## annie00

Yea I bet u are!!! Do u know I was born at 26 weeks? Weighed 1lb 6oz?


----------



## bexxc

wow! are you serious? that's crazy!!!


----------



## annie00

Hey we r the same fruit papaya


----------



## annie00

Yes mam mom told me that when I hit 20 weeks I was like thanks moms now I'm scared I'm gonna have her mine early lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah- from now on i think it's 3 weeks per fruit or something like that.


----------



## annie00

Wait what? Every week I'm a new fruit?? Wtf???


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!!!! i just SAW sprout move!!!! i happened to be looking down at my belly and s/he kicked and my belly jiggled!!!! that was so cool!!! it happened twice. then as soon as i put my hand there it stopped. so i didn't get to feel it, but i saw it!


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Wait what? Every week I'm a new fruit?? Wtf???

up until 22 weeks. then you stay on the same fruit for multiple weeks.


----------



## annie00

No way!!!!!! Holly shit!!!! That is Awsome!!! 

Since I always lay down its hard for me to look but when I get home on our huge sofa I'm gonna. E able to see it!! And I thi I I felt her the other night..

Where does urs always kick?


----------



## annie00

Awee that just sux!! Lance always said what kind of fruit r u this week :(


----------



## bexxc

it started out much lower, but i'd say most of them are about an inch or so below my belly button now. this particular one was right in the middle.


----------



## bexxc

sometimes they go way back down low though.


----------



## annie00

Mine r still low is that okay?


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i think it all depends on where they baby's laying in your uterus. 

i think i'm gonna head off to bed. time to do some reading :)


----------



## annie00

Have fun!!! Ttyl


----------



## bexxc

g'night!


----------



## annie00

Night night


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies, just wanted to give an update. I took another FRER this morning (14dpo) and the line took forever to come up. When it did it was essentially the same darkness as yesterday's (13dpo). I know there are many factors at influence a test's darkness, etc etc but I honestly just don't feel right about this one. I'm thinking chemical. With my history, I just have to prepare myself for the worst at this stage. I'll go for the 2nd beta tomorrow, and obviously that will shed a lot more light into what's going on. In the meantime I'm going to drop off again for a bit... Try to distract myself until I get a more definitive idea of what's going on here. Will update you when I know more. Xxx :flow:


----------



## armymama2012

Well ladies, sorry to say it was not implantation spotting because AF came 2 hours later in full force. Then to top it off my daughter woke up with a high fever so we spent 9 hours in the ER. Then I had to cancel my dr appt and make her one. Just now getting up.


----------



## annie00

Awe hope!! I'm so sorry sweetie!! Keep ur fingers crossed and head high u never know whats In store :) Do u think maybe u just implanted late? 

Army - that sux!! I'm sorry!!! But u always have next month.. Try preseed I used it for three months then got preggo..


----------



## annie00

Army - wat does ur little girl have?


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. I'm just going to try grapefruit juice and prenatals and temping for now. Along with OPKs, and checking CM.


----------



## armymama2012

We don't know yet Annie. We are waiting on 2 tests to finish tomorrow. We know she doesn't have a bladder infection. That's about all we know so far.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow maybe the flu?


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> Good morning ladies, just wanted to give an update. I took another FRER this morning (14dpo) and the line took forever to come up. When it did it was essentially the same darkness as yesterday's (13dpo). I know there are many factors at influence a test's darkness, etc etc but I honestly just don't feel right about this one. I'm thinking chemical.

well, i'm just going to keep plenty positive for you, if you don't mind :) your tests were light, so even doubling hcg numbers might not make a huge difference at this point! give it a couple days to darken up.



armymama2012 said:


> Well ladies, sorry to say it was not implantation spotting because AF came 2 hours later in full force. Then to top it off my daughter woke up with a high fever so we spent 9 hours in the ER. Then I had to cancel my dr appt and make her one. Just now getting up.

piss on af! that stupid b*&%#! i hope this cycle is the one for you and i hope your little girl feels better very soon.


----------



## armymama2012

well Annie she had a 102.5 temp and diarrhea for 3 weeks.


----------



## bexxc

oh, poor thing! that's just awful! i hope the tests figure out what's going on so they can treat her easily!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow poor thing :) I hope she feels better :)


----------



## bexxc

sprout finally gave me a really big kick while my hand was on my belly and i felt it from the outside!!!!! :cloud9: i just wish morgan wasn't sleeping right now.


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet!! He will eventually feel it


----------



## bexxc

it was pretty exciting! i would have run right in there to wake him, but he didn't get home from his shift until 11:00 because two residents fell and he had a ton of paperwork to do. he's only going to have 3 hours of sleep before he has to leave for his next shift.


----------



## bexxc

fyi annie- it looks like we don't change over to eggplant until 25 weeks.


----------



## annie00

Wow that's a horriable shift.. 

Oh no 25 weeks!!! Lmao!! Damn egg plant!!!

We r leaving tomorrow at around 2 even though he will be back before lunch we have fuck off wait on his check to come in the mail.. So yea.. After we bathe n all tonight we r gonna do last min packing so we can relax tomorrow while waiting :)


----------



## bexxc

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

yay!!!! i'm so excited that you finally get to go home! you must be elated!


----------



## hopestruck

GUYS! Sorry to be Ms. CRAZY over here, but I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!

I've essentially been freaking out all day that I'm having a chemical...and of course have been reading tons of forum posts about it...

Anyway, I was reading a post that talked about one woman's experience with FMU/2MU, and she said she found afternoon was always the best time for testing. 

On a whim, I decided to go for it and use my last FRER. I was holding for about 2-3 hours (not on purpose, just been working and not drinking much), but decided I didn't have much to lose since I was convinced I was having a chemical.

Well sure enough the line came up within 1 minute and was SIGNIFICANTLY darker than this morning's test (which had a nearly invisible line at about 8 mins). I am ELATED!!! :yipee: :yipee:

Check out the pics, its actually an amazing difference. Keep in mind also that the most recent test (14dpo afternoon, unlabeled) isn't dry, while the others are. (In other words, they were even more faint when they were wet).



I know this won't change the outcome of the pregnancy one way or the other (and the betas this week will tell us more about that), but I must say that it turned my mood 180 degrees.:wohoo:
I might actually be able to enjoy my weekend now! 

Oh, and I did a digi and it came up "Pregnant" :)

Just wanted to share my good news! Hopefully Monday will bring more of the same...


----------



## annie00

Yes I am very excited!!! 


Tmi we just dtd and now I'm terrified I'm gonna spot r bleed again


----------



## bexxc

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

eeeeeee! that's fabulous news! i've been hearning more and more about ladies who get much better results with afternoon or evening wee. this is fantastic! i can't wait til you have your betas done!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

aw...my bunny line broke! lol


----------



## annie00

Omg hope!! I new it!! I'm so happy for u n Jamie!!!! I hope this one is sticky!!! Gl


----------



## bexxc

if you do start spotting, at least you'll know why. no worries, hun.


----------



## hopestruck

I love your bunny line!! THank you guys sooooo much...don't know what I would do without you here to listen to my crazy antics...I'm sure Jamie thinks I'm completely nuts given that I took 3 tests today, LOL...

Yaaaaay!!!! I hope it's sticky too. I will keep you posted on the betas!!!

MUAH!!!!!!!


Now, to get back to work (eep, can you tell I've been procrastinating!?)

xoxoxoxox


----------



## annie00

Thanks Bex I know it's still nerve racking.. 

I had two specs of blood on top of my panty Liner and nothing when I wipe..!!!????


----------



## bexxc

procrastination is natural right now. this kind of excitement supersedes focus!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay hopestruck! So glad it got darker. Now to do the nasty thing and take samples over to the lab to figure out what is wrong with my baby girl.


----------



## bexxc

hope you get some answers from the samples!


----------



## bexxc

annie- have you bought a crib mattress yet? i'm having trouble deciding on a budget for it. i obviously don't want to buy the cheapest thing out there because of quality issues, but i also don't want to spend $250 on something that's gonna get pooed, peed, and puked on!


----------



## annie00

Yea I bought one when I bought the crib.. It was 75 dollars I didn't buy the cheapest nor the expensive one.. It's comfy too.. Lmao :) 

I got my from Walmart


----------



## bexxc

what brand is it?


----------



## bexxc

i found a sealy at jcpenney for $70 that got REALLY high ratings, but for some reason i just feel like i shouldn't be skimping so much on price. :shrug:


----------



## mommasboys2

Someone please help this month just keeps getting crazier! So i had to get up 3 hrs earlier today so when I went online to adjust my temp it has gone Up to 99.36 if I adjust it according to the website. Also when I went to check my cm it was a ton of white/clumpy/stretchy/yellowish tint and I know it is not a yeast infection bc I have already tested as that what I thought it could be. Any ideas would be better than what I have now. Thanks


----------



## bexxc

waaaaaay tmi, but at around 6 or 7 dpo of my bfp cycle, i remember getting a really weird large clump of cm in my undies. it was white and sticky enough so that (sorry) when i touched it, it stuck to my finger. even though it was kinda dry and sticky, it's stretched as far as ewcm. i remember thinking how weird it was, but didn't think much of it. i got my bfp 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## hopestruck

Mommasboys, Ive been getting that for about 4 days now and just got my bfp. Not sure if that helps but it seems to be a good sign!


----------



## mommasboys2

I'm sorry I know it was way tmi but had no other way to explain it. I am hoping it is a good sign but still bfn at 11 dpo so I am not very hopefully for this cycle for some reason. Is it normal to have such a big temp spike at 11 dpo?


----------



## Pretty_Smith

Congratss On BFP ! 


I Have A Question... Right Now I'm 4days Late For AF ; But I Spotted For Abt 4 Days ( 2days Before Expected AF & 2days After ) No Sore Breast Or Nausea Just Sleepy . Noticed EWCM On The 23rd & Today ! Can This Be My Month??


----------



## annie00

bexxc said:


> i found a sealy at jcpenney for $70 that got REALLY high ratings, but for some reason i just feel like i shouldn't be skimping so much on price. :shrug:

Our is a sealy too but looks t Walmart before u buy.. I'll look for u!!

Army- r u pregnant? U need to test!!


----------



## bexxc

oh no!...i meant my little story was way tmi lol! mostly because nothing says classy like fishing in your undies for unusual cm!


----------



## annie00

Sorry momma I didn't mean to put army I got confused!! 
No it's not normal for a temp spike around that tie temp spikes means progestrone is still high.. Ur not out yet..

Hi pretty smith!! Welcome!! 
To be honest if ur two days late u might not have ovulated when I thought u did.. 
Women usually get there bfp anywhere from 8-14 dpo ..

But doesnt mean ur out!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweets!


----------



## annie00

Bex ours is a serta.. I'll find it for U hang on..


----------



## bexxc

Pretty_Smith said:


> Congratss On BFP !
> 
> 
> I Have A Question... Right Now I'm 4days Late For AF ; But I Spotted For Abt 4 Days ( 2days Before Expected AF & 2days After ) No Sore Breast Or Nausea Just Sleepy . Noticed EWCM On The 23rd & Today ! Can This Be My Month??

have you tested?


----------



## Pretty_Smith

annie00 said:


> Sorry momma I didn't mean to put army I got confused!!
> No it's not normal for a temp spike around that tie temp spikes means progestrone is still high.. Ur not out yet..
> 
> Hi pretty smith!! Welcome!!
> To be honest if ur two days late u might not have ovulated when I thought u did..
> Women usually get there bfp anywhere from 8-14 dpo ..
> 
> But doesnt mean ur out!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweets!

- Heyy :) I'm 4Days Late For AF ( july 22nd I Was Supposed To get It ) & No Spotting Since the 23rd . So idk


----------



## Pretty_Smith

bexxc said:


> Pretty_Smith said:
> 
> 
> Congratss On BFP !
> 
> 
> I Have A Question... Right Now I'm 4days Late For AF ; But I Spotted For Abt 4 Days ( 2days Before Expected AF & 2days After ) No Sore Breast Or Nausea Just Sleepy . Noticed EWCM On The 23rd & Today ! Can This Be My Month??
> 
> have you tested?Click to expand...

- No Not Yet , I Was Going To Wait Until The End Of July To Test.


----------



## bexxc

if you're 4 days late, you don't need to wait any longer. if it's your month you should get a really clear positive by now. 

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Pretty_Smith

Okaaay ; 2mmr I Will Test . Thank Youuuuuu !


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to see the result! gl!


----------



## annie00

I agree u need to test!!! 

Go test now it's not always better to use fmu!! I got my bfp with 2 mu and so did hope with after noon pee!!! 

Test now!!!!!

Bex I can't find mine!! Honestly I look on Walmart .com I don't see any that had low rating so go check of out


----------



## mommasboys2

Annie I tested this morning and BFN of course like always! Bexxc it wasn't time as I didn't find mine in my undies I would have rather found it that way any day (tmi) than all over my finger after checking my cervix. This is what my chart looks like now the circle today is bc I had to take my temp way early so I adjusted the temp accordingly. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dab45


----------



## mommasboys2

Sorry Annie read that wrong. I didn't see pretty smith's post before that.


----------



## annie00

That's fun!! 

Pretty smith needs to test if she is 4 days late it will def show up by now!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Damn ur chart looks Awsome!!!


----------



## bexxc

mommasboys2 said:


> Annie I tested this morning and BFN of course like always! Bexxc it wasn't time as I didn't find mine in my undies I would have rather found it that way any day (tmi) than all over my finger after checking my cervix. This is what my chart looks like now the circle today is bc I had to take my temp way early so I adjusted the temp accordingly. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dab45

wow! your chart looks super promising. i can't believe you haven't gotten your bfp yet!


----------



## mommasboys2

I'm kinda worried it's because I had to adjust it but hoping not. Idk how I am suppose to chart the rest of my cycle I started a new job n now have to get up at 5:30 now instead of 8:30...


----------



## bexxc

three hours early shouldn't make that much of a difference, as long as you've gotten a decent amount of sleep before temping.


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> i found a sealy at jcpenney for $70 that got REALLY high ratings, but for some reason i just feel like i shouldn't be skimping so much on price. :shrug:
> 
> Our is a sealy too but looks t Walmart before u buy.. I'll look for u!!
> 
> Army- r u pregnant? U need to test!!Click to expand...


I got AF yesterday so I do not think this is my month. Still want me to test on Sunday?


----------



## mommasboys2

I sure hope not and I am hoping this is the month but I've gotten my hopes up so much it's hard to think positive about anything anymore but I'm trying.


----------



## bexxc

we all know how you feel. :hugs: most of us are ltttc graduates with a couple years of getting our hopes up on a regular basis. :wacko:


----------



## mommasboys2

Our first m/c was in Feb 2010 and have been trying ever since with two more m/c's with no explanation why after two healthy pregnancies.


----------



## bexxc

i never knew ttc would be so difficult when we started. i look back and i want to kick myself for looking at my dh when i threw my pills away and saying, "this is gonna be fun!" i seriously want to go back in time, say "this is gonna be fun!" in the most mocking, derisive tone i can muster, and punch myself in the face! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Army I didn't meant for that to be u!! Sorry I meant to say that to momma


----------



## bexxc

i want cookies!


----------



## annie00

I agree Bex!! We ttc for a ur exactlywhen i got my bfp I was going to fertility the next week..

Lance said oh this is gonna be fun.. But we did everything we could and he was getting upset aswell.. And then we started working out for one month 2 n half miles a day n with lifgting we both did that and I was doing 12 mins miles.. We was so focused on working out we basically forgot about ttc but I was still temping and opk and then bam bfp at 9dpo :)


----------



## annie00

I just took my last shower in this camper for. Awhile!!! 

It's 9:30 pm and we r bored as hell.. The camper needs to be finished but it doesn't pay since we can't leave untill two tomorrow so hopefully I can sleep till noon the. Get up n pack n roll out!!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> I can sleep till noon the. Get up n pack n roll out!!! Lol

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## annie00

Hehe !! Since I been staying up till 5:30 6 in the morning :(


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry. insomnia sucks. i have a really hard time sleeping when morgan works noc shifts. thankfully today and tomorrow he's working pm shifts, so he'll be home around midnight.


----------



## annie00

Yea it sux ass!!! Lmao!! 

What do u do to help u? ESP tonight I'm anxious


----------



## bexxc

i just try to get as comfy as possible and i read until my eyes close. that usually means falling asleep with the light on, but i just turn it off when i wake up to roll over.


----------



## annie00

Awe I see.. Damn girl.. Ugh my back is sore again to night


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I just had a contraction. My belly got supper hard and burned!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow...crazy. you should bring that up with your doctor on monday.


----------



## annie00

Oh I will that plus the spotting they might give me a ultra sound To check cervix!! 

Well the lady that made my beddin just emailed me she is mailin it tomorrow!!!! 

Then I got to order my diaper stacker and changing pad cover from her :)


----------



## annie00

I'm kinda upset since I'm not gonna be able to sett her whole room up when it comes In but I will do her crib :)


----------



## bexxc

how exciting!!!! it's going to be so cute. and don't worry...it will all get done soon.


----------



## annie00

Yea I know :) . At least the most expensive thing is done with :)


----------



## bexxc

we still need a travel system and two car seats. that's gonna be pretty pricey!


----------



## annie00

Yea we need a stiller and car seat but we only need one car seat... 

Dh has a work truck an we have my truck that we go places in :).. I think I'm gonna go color on my felt picture??


----------



## bexxc

we want car seats in both cars because we'll probably be using both of them at certain times and it's not safe to switch them from car to car.


----------



## annie00

I haven't heard it isn't safe? Why wouldn't it be? 

I'm not gonna buy two diff car seats when we don't use lances truck :)


----------



## bexxc

car seats have to be installed very precisely in order to be effective. here's you can take your car and car seat to the local highway patrol station to have them checked for correct installation. they recommend that you don't move them after they're installed correctly.


----------



## annie00

Hmm I have never heard of not removing them.. Crazy ..


----------



## bexxc

i actually read a study that somewhere around 80% of car seats are improperly installed- which can put babies at higher risk for injury in an accident. 

(sorry. i'm an obsessive researcher.)


----------



## bexxc

there are several studies that report similar numbers. one i read was as high as 82%. 75% seems to be on the lower end of the estimation. it's really easy to not get them in correctly, even when carefully following the directions.


----------



## annie00

Lol u research way to much hunnie!!!! 

U can tell ur a teacher!!!!


----------



## annie00

So I took my belly ring out at 10 w well Monday I wanted to put it back it so it wouldn't close up.. Well the bottom of it was startin to close so I had to push it threw.. Well two days go bye and I realize it's really sore I looked at it and it's really red so I been putting alchole on it today untill I can get home ti make some salt water.. 

I had that thing done since I was 18 I'm now 24 and it's giving me trouble wtf!! 

I'm gonna make it clear up and then leave it in..


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i've always been like this. i think it's just some weird innate nerd thing i've got going on.


----------



## annie00

Lol it's okay.. We all have odd things about us !! I'm OCD as hell lol


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> So I took my belly ring out at 10 w well Monday I wanted to put it back it so it wouldn't close up.. Well the bottom of it was startin to close so I had to push it threw.. Well two days go bye and I realize it's really sore I looked at it and it's really red so I been putting alchole on it today untill I can get home ti make some salt water..
> 
> I had that thing done since I was 18 I'm now 24 and it's giving me trouble wtf!!
> 
> I'm gonna make it clear up and then leave it in..

try some bactine. it's much gentler and won't irritate/burn/dry out piercings.


----------



## bexxc

you should get a pregnancy belly ring. well, they're more like plastic place holders, but if you want to keep the piercing open throughout your entire pregnancy, that's the best bet. 

https://www.amazon.com/Pregnant-Bel...43366808&sr=8-7&keywords=maternity+belly+ring


----------



## annie00

When I get home I'm gonna soak it in sea salt and warm water during my bathe.. Can't believe it's infected how weird.. 

I heard about them belly rings but wouldn't that show big time threw ur shirt?


----------



## bexxc

probably. but i suppose it's better than letting it close up and having to get it re-pierced.


----------



## annie00

Maybe I won't need one? I dunno gonna have to google when u start needing one


----------



## annie00

I already got of repierced at 19 hell no that shit hurt so bad!!!!!! Never again!!!


----------



## bexxc

lol...then i'd definitely invest in the maternity one. i'm pretty sure eventually your belly will stretch beyond what a standard piercing can handle.


----------



## annie00

Yea Im gonna order one.. 

I'm embraased to Go to my dr appt Monday bc it's infected :( how embrasiskng lol


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it's nothing they haven't seen before. i wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## annie00

I ordered on it was 3 dollars wow lol.. 
Purple and like green zebra :).. 

Untill it comes in I'm ginna try to clear this shit up..
Boy bentlie is kicking her booty off to night :)


----------



## bexxc

sprout was so active earlier i thought s/he was trying to burst out through my belly! :haha: i think it must be nap time now!


----------



## annie00

Yea she is calming down a bit now..

Im so mad!! 

Went to check out on eBay and after I did everyhing it's saying the item is not longer for sale !!! If it took my 3 bucks it's not a big deal but hell pisses me off!!


----------



## bexxc

oh! that' so lame!


----------



## bexxc

i'm gonna crawl in bed and read. i start work in two weeks and i need to get back on some kinda schedule. no more 2am nights for me! talk to ya tomorrow!


----------



## annie00

Night hunnie!!! Ttyl


----------



## bexxc

good morning all! how's everyone today?


----------



## armymama2012

I have an urge to hold a little baby whether it be mine or not. Just wanting AF to stop so I can start testing for ovulation.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: 

how long are your cycles usually? when do you usually o?


----------



## armymama2012

I am irregular. My cycles keep getting longer by a week. And I seem to ovulate late too or it tries and fails early on and succeeds the second time.


----------



## bexxc

i know how that goes. when i was on clomid, i was so excited to be o'ing around cd 17 or 18. i actually felt normal! once i stopped taking it, my cycles just got longer and longer. the cycle we conceived i was actually thrilled to o on cd 24.


----------



## armymama2012

Last cycle I O'd on cd 31.


----------



## bexxc

wow! your cycles sound a lot like mine! i know how frustrating that can be. it feels so unfair- every other woman on the planet has about twice as many chances to conceive per year!


----------



## armymama2012

Yep. Exactly.


----------



## bexxc

ugh! i'm trying to convince myself to peel my ass of the sofa and get a workout in, but i'm feeling so lazy today. okay. i can do this.


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies.. Just wanted to let y'all know that we r bout to pull out the camp ground!! Oh yeah!!!! 

The jorney begins!!!!


----------



## bexxc

congratulations annie! i'm so excited that you get to go home! safe travels!


----------



## annie00

Thank you!! I can't help but to cry bc I'm so happy


----------



## bexxc

i don't blame you! it's been a long time since you've been in your own home on a regular basis. i'd probably cry too!


----------



## hopestruck

YEAH!!! GO ON HOME GIRL!!! Enjoy your trip back and I can't wait to hear updates when you're back home!! Safe travels xoxox


----------



## hopestruck

PS love your new baby ticker!


----------



## bexxc

have you tested again today, hope?


----------



## hopestruck

Nope! I decided to throw all the testing out the door, it's just going to make me more paranoid! I decided I would rather ride out this feeling of elation and happiness over my dark lines yesterday for the weekend until I get my beta results back early next week :) That will tell me much more than the FRERs! :hugs:

I am really feeling good about things though! Symptoms are pretty mild for the moment which is my only slight worry, but trying to just enjoy that and not worry about it, as I think at 4w it's silly to read into anything too much.


----------



## bexxc

wow! good for you! you have much better willpower than i do! and good for you about not sweating the symptoms. i wish i hadn't been such a panicked twit about it it! 

and april babies are awesome, by the way ;)


----------



## mommasboys2

Hi ladies still BFN this morning so I am feeling out even thought my temp is still way up and (tmi) my cm is still weird not like yesterday just more like snot. Hoping for the best but expecting the worse. Congrats on getting to go home Annie and you go hope you have way more will power than I do!


----------



## bexxc

no reason to give up yet, hun! you're definitely not out til af shows up.


----------



## mommasboys2

I'm trying to stay positive but with the bad mood I have been in today for no reason it's kinda hard I still have my fingers crossed just hoping and praying that this could be it only simply Bc my temps are higher than every and this cycle has just been so weird.


----------



## bexxc

can you post link to your chart? have you done that already? sorry. i'm forgetful!


----------



## armymama2012

i am aggravated that my LP is only 11 days. Plus my cycles keep getting longer and longer by a week.


----------



## hopestruck

Yep, I've decided to just go with the flow. I had a few revelations about some things yesterday - namely that I can't control everything (and in fact can control very little). Going nuts over it isn't going to help anyone or change the course of events. I also was thinking how, for the first time, I want to not make this pregnancy about ME, and instead make it about baby. Need to give baby a chance to do it on her own, because truthfully I can't help any more than I already have tried to do. <3 Not sure if that makes any sense at all, but it's really clicked for me.

Mommasboy, I totally agree with Bexxc, you're not out yet! Even if this isn't your month, you have next month and we'll support ya through it all!


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you Hope and Becca I can't post it right now Bc I am on my phone but I posted it last night it is on page 227 if you want to have a look. The open circles are Bc I have had to ng wrong up earlier the past two days but I used the websites BBT adjuster to fix my temps n noted the actually temp.


----------



## mommasboys2

*Bexxc stupid predictive text lol


----------



## hopestruck

Mommasboys, your chart looks AWESOME! Totally looks triphasic. What kind of HPT have you been using?


----------



## bexxc

no...it's okay. my name actually is becca :) and no i remember you posting your chart. i went back and looked and it's starting to look pretty darn triphasic!

hope- i think that's a great attitude to have. the baby knows just what to do and so does your body :thumbup:


----------



## mommasboys2

Hope I used a frer on 9 and 10 dpo but ragout and was short on money so just got some from the dollar general but unfortunately they r the same as those ones from Walmart now that strongly 88 cents and I hate them Bc they ALWAYS show evaporated lines. I thought I barely seen a line this morning but decided I was going crazy and threw it out. I plan on getting some frer today as we got paid thankfully!
Bexxc- FF said I had a possible triphasic pattern and I have never had it say that before but from what I have read you can get that without being pregnant but am praying it is a good sign for me seeings I have never had it before!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i had ff say that to me once and i didn't end up pregnant that cycle, but it could be a very good sign for you!


----------



## mommasboys2

Another quick question do either of you remember being really tender right under your belly button or is this just another crazy symptom I am imagining? if I just barely push it, it is very tender for some reason.


----------



## bexxc

i don't remember that, but i had given up any hope of getting pregnant and was just waiting for af to come so we could call our re to get our first icsi cycle started.


----------



## mommasboys2

I don't really remember any symptoms from my first two children because we weren't trying either time. Oh Well who knows I guess I want know till I get that BFP or af shows her ugly face.


----------



## mommasboys2

OMG after holding my pee for 2 hrs I couldn't wait any longer so I bought some early response pregnancy test the target brand Bc they are a little cheaper and instantly a line came up very faint but it's there!!! Gonna test again after holding it for 4 more hours!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!!!!! i demand that you post a pic!!!!! i leave for two seconds to buy (another :blush:) watermelon and everything gets exciting!


----------



## annie00

I knew it momma!!!! 

I just knew!! Congrats sweetie post a damn pic!!! 


We been home for about 4 hours and only got 2 loads of clothes done me n lance r so tired we fonna go take a nap and start on it to night :(


----------



## mommasboys2

You can't really tell it when I take a pic with my phone I am going to test later after holding it longer n hopefully it will be darker. Would a digi be positive this early I wonder if this line is faint?


----------



## bexxc

you've got plenty of time to settle back in. make sure you get lots of rest.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, now can we fast forward 3 weeks so I can ovulate?


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> Yay, now can we fast forward 3 weeks so I can ovulate?

sorry, but i'm not ready to go back to work yet!!!!! :brat:


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, can we fast forward a week?


----------



## annie00

Yes a digi would work now..


----------



## bexxc

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! i want all the vacation i can have! it's gone too fast as it is!


----------



## bexxc

mommasboys2 said:


> You can't really tell it when I take a pic with my phone I am going to test later after holding it longer n hopefully it will be darker. Would a digi be positive this early I wonder if this line is faint?

if you can't see it in a picture, i wouldn't trust a digi to be sensitive enough.


----------



## armymama2012

poo, ok. I'll just clean and hope time goes faster. Argh...so if we had a miscarriage would we subtract those months from the total months we've been TTC?


----------



## bexxc

i don't think i would take those months away from ttc. but i guess it's really a personal choice.


----------



## mommasboys2

I will post pics as soon as it is darker n maybe when I find a better camera than the one on my phone.


----------



## bexxc

this is soooo exciting!


----------



## annie00

Momma - anything new?? Did u test again? 

Ugh all I got done was clothes washing I feel asleep now I'm sitting in my big ole bath tub tryin to soak bc my back is hurting n I haven did shit!!!


----------



## bexxc

i ended up taking a nap too. i didn't get crap done in the house today. i got a workout it, went to the store to do some spot shopping, and i napped! what a lazy poop i am. i think i'll go unload the dishwasher. maybe that will make me feel better. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol I try to wake lance up he told me to come to bed and rest I'm so tired.. 

Man I drank a bunch of caffeine today is that okay? I usually dot but wit us traveling an al


----------



## bexxc

i think they say to try to limit it to no more than 2 small cups of coffee (or the equivalent) a day. i'm sure it's not a big deal if you go over the limit once, but i wouldn't make a daily habit of it or anything. which i know you won't.


----------



## annie00

No I had a coke at McDonalds breakfast half bottle of water koolaid a fountain drink coke that I didn't drink all of it a bottle coke which I did drink it all n a can Pepsi.. Oops 

My crib bedding will be in Monday!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

you must be so excited to get started on setting up!

i finally got up off my ass and did some cleaning. a little late, but at least it got done :)


----------



## annie00

Lol .. 
Yea I'm excited but I want to get my house yard and camper back to normal kwim.. 

I ended up gettin most of laundry done and folded it I washed 6 loads and got my sheets off bed from camper left ..

Then I decided to go threw our closet and threw shit away that I don't wear are like r stained etc.. I went threw lances side aswell but he still has to go threw it but I can garuantee u that he makes me keep most of it..

I also went threw our dresser but I didn't get to threw much away bc I don't know how big I'm gonna be .. I threw some Pjs away and that's about it..

Omg I found two brand new 40 d bras!!!! Wtf I never new I had them so I was like oh yeah!!! Lmao!!! 

So now I'm tryin to wake lance up from his afternoon nap so we can haul all the shit from the camper to the house so I can start placing where it goes :)


----------



## bexxc

glad you're getting things done. and score on the bras!!!! i went through my side of the closet and dresser weeks ago. i tried to get morgan to get to his side because he keeps talking about how he hates most of his clothes. of course, he's being such a man about it. he both refuses to get rid of any of the stuff he hates or buy anything new :shrug: guys are weird!


----------



## annie00

Yes they r !! They think if they haven't worn it in a yr they might wear it this year!!! I mean seriously!!!! Come on lmao


----------



## bexxc

trying to get morgan to shop to replace the clothes he hates is the worst. he looks around for all of two seconds and then proclaims that there's nothing he likes. :wacko:


----------



## annie00

Lmao to funny !! Mine just don't threw anything at all away!! 

Okay so I'm aggravated as hell I can't seem to wake lance up.. And he is talking to me but he is being really rude!!! Ughh


----------



## annie00

U know what.. 

It feels so weird being home.. 

And it's taking everything I got not to smoke.. Bex I need a cig so bad it's horriable !! I'm gonna talk to my dr Monday


----------



## bexxc

he can't possibly expect you to haul all that crap in!!! i think we're well out of the "afternoon" nap zone! sheesh! i'm sure he's been working hard and all, but that doesn't mean he should dump everything on you. 

goodness! i'm starving right now!!!


----------



## annie00

He ended up gettin up after that post and was in a good mood he hauled all the clothes in bath room stuff went threw a lot of clothes we r bringing to good will organized draws .

All we got left to do is get the food out the camper and ice box stuff.. And then clean it :) everything is picked up where it's suppose to go so tomorrow I might get to clean.. 

Omg my back is killing me now!!


----------



## bexxc

i missed one of your posts. please- you really don't need to smoke. you've come so far. i think talking to your doctor about it is a good idea. in the meantime, stay focused on your cleaning and try to think about something else. you don't need it!

i'm glad lance finally got up an did something! hooray for getting stuff done! i'm sorry your back hurts. remember to take lots of breaks. maybe stretch in between chores.


----------



## annie00

I know I'm not gojna smoke it's just hard!!!


----------



## bexxc

this really will pass. i promise. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I hope so :)


----------



## bexxc

how's all your work going? i'm about to do my morning workout, then i'm going to tidy up a little, and start working on the second coat of paint. our furniture is on the way and i want the second coat dry by the time it gets here so we can start setting up.


----------



## annie00

The works is stopped at the moment since I just woke up :) I was pooped we stayed up till 6am working... Lance is almost home from lowes and we r gonna eat lunch and then get started on the camper ... My back is still sore but I hope it gets better as the day goes on..

That's awsome about the furniture y!!

I using the iPad since w have wifi now :)


----------



## bexxc

yay! you can use all the smilies you want! must be nice to not have to plod away on your phone anymore!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!!

Annie, congrats on making it home! That's awesome. I bet it feels weird after being away for a while though, totally understandable!! I'm sure it will take some time to settle in but once you do you'll be good as gold.

Hows the nursery going Bexxc?

Well I was bad...and took another FRER, and TOTALLY freaked myself out. I am 16dpo but it came up the same darkness as my 14dpo (afternoon) FRER. Ahhhhhh :|

Soooo in my freaking out I PIAC again (different urine) and used my last Clearblue Digital (with conception indicator). THANK GOODNESS it came up "Pregnant 2-3" (= 4-5 weeks pregnant). This is really good considering I am 4+2 today. On Thursday (14dpo) it was only 1-2, so it definitely made me feel better! Maybe the FRER had less dye, or maybe my earlier urine was too diluted or something? Didn't seem like it (wasnt much that came out), but who knows. They were from different packs.



Well, I'm going to STOP testing now and just wait for my betas on Monday. *IDDIOT. *


----------



## bexxc

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

gotta love those digis. congrats over and over and over again! it looks like things are progressing very well. i think your frer looks darker too. i can't wait 'til your doc confirms and gives you some great, rising numbers. 

i got all the prep done for the second coat- around the baseboards, door frames, window, switches and sockets, corners, and ceiling. now all that's left to do (for painting, anyway) is roll the second coat on. once we let it dry, we can put up the wallpaper border, replace all the plates and the curtain rod, and we're ready to assemble furniture. oh... we also installed a doorknob that our devilspawn cat can't open. 

i made chicken fried rice for dinner. yum! it's nice to have morgan home for dinner for once. it's nice to see him when it's still light out. :)


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bexxc! The FRER really is not darker (trust me, I've compared! They are the same or the 14dpo is slightly darker than the 16dpo :/). However, I DO feel glad about the CB digi. I figure that is much more finely tuned to give an accurate result (on how much HCG is present) than the other one. But we'll have to wait and see. Will def keep you posted when I find out on Monday...hope my doc remembers to call me!

Can't wait to see pics of the room! Jungle wallpaper right? Also love that you called your cat devilspawn...haha. Our dog Paisley has been stealing broccoli from our garden, we think she might be devilspawn as well ;)

Mmmm...chicken fried rice sounds deliciously awesome!!! We're having broiled tilapia parmesan (https://allrecipes.com/recipe/broiled-tilapia-parmesan/) suuuper yummy recipe.


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> Our dog Paisley has been stealing broccoli from our garden, we think she might be devilspawn as well ;)

how funny! tess has a green bean fetish! :haha: i can't turn my back when i'm cleaning/trimming them because she'll have her little shitpaws in the bowl trying to fish one out! yuck!

mmmm....tilapia. that recipe sounds sooooo good!


----------



## armymama2012

Bexxc did you send them? Sorry, just anxious for the end of this cycle already.


----------



## bexxc

i sure did :) they're on their way!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! (does a happy dance)


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies!!
Ugh we been do busy today damn! Lance mowed our yard and our neighbors yard and weed eater both of them, I finished unpacking the camper an lance would haul It in... I am still washing shit though sheets dog blankets etc... I have cleaned r organized lances man cave .. We also just went to Walmart n restock on food shampoo etc we spent 250 bucks ugh lol...

So tomorrow all I have to do is clean the house like normal and bye Monday we shall be back together and I can relax!!! 

Ooooo btw we went eat supper with his mom n step dad and the baby shower came up and guess what I'm having a baby shower either first weekend in oct r 2 weekend in oct.. So im excited(hopefully I don't stress) ... She also told me lances aunt bought me a stroller and it came In today :( she runt the surprise but whatever!!!
My mom said she was gonna come just to visit and be there so that's cool even though mom is throwing me one too!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am done to spotting now so drinking grapefruit juice starting tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

Sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## annie00

Tmi I had a bm just now and afterwards I had pink tinged cm :(


----------



## bexxc

annie- sounds like you've made great progress at home. and don't worry about the spotting. it's just your polyp. no big deal. now, i don't usually say this, but regarding the shower- I TOLD YOU SO! :haha:

armymama- :happydance: bring on ovulation!!!!!!

IT'S MY V-DAY! FINALLY!!!!!

:happydance::thumbup::bodyb::dance::rofl::yipee::headspin::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## annie00

Omg congrats!!!!!!! I' bet ur so relieved!!!!!! 

I'm not worrying about it but still it's scary no matter how old it is!!!!!

Now I'm gonna cook cinnamon rolls and then get started on the house


----------



## annie00

I don't have to type it records my messages for me


----------



## bexxc

thanks- it is kind of a silly milestone as, if they baby were born right now there would only be about a 50/50 survival rate. terrible odds for a human life, but it's a milestone nonetheless, so i'll celebrate it :)


----------



## annie00

I agree everyone else does


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh...watching my 600lb life and now feel completely motivated to do my morning workout!!!! i already feel like i weigh 600lbs! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

How drastic does an ovulation temp dip have to be?

Btw, I just finished my glass of grapefruit juice for the day.


----------



## bexxc

you don't necessarily have a temp dip before ovulation. i usually did, but not all the time. i just looked back at my charts, and when i did have it, it was usually between .2 and .5 degrees (f).


----------



## annie00

Well so far I have cleaned the bathroom my bedroom got all the dust off the roof and fan did all the baseboards and light fixtures candalier washed all my glass decorations all I got to do left Is vacuum sweep mop finish dusting and window seals.. We also put foam board in most of our house so cheaper on light bill and so me n Bentlie can sleep during the day...


----------



## annie00

O n btw when I get done cleaning my house I'll take a picture of my kitchen by its very pretty :)


----------



## bexxc

awesome! i'd love to see pics of your home! i'm sure it's lovely!


----------



## annie00

I will be sure to post after its clean :) I wanna see urs too :)


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Just wondering because my temp dipped by .3 today but don't want to ovulate this early because DH won't be back from training til Friday.


----------



## bexxc

okay. after i eat some lunch i'll take today's bump pic and snap some pics of the house while i have the camera out.


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies sorry I have been mia it's kinda been a rough couple of days!!! So I took all 3 of those target test and all 3 had a faint line... Well I went and bought some frer to test with those and nothing not even a little line at all. So I started looking online and wouldn't you know the target brand test have horrible review for showing lines immediately with you not being pregnant at all. I am so upset and pissed at the same time. How can these tests have such bad reviews from so many people but yet they still continue to sell them. It was heart breaking I cried myself to sleep that night and have been upset every since. I have no idea what to do now af is due tomorrow. I went back in on my chart and chaged all my temps back to the orginal temps without the adjustments from waking early and I am still above cover line, but I know af will show her ugly face tomorrow so I have just given up hope. I am finally to the point where I feel like God only wants me to have 2 kids and I am just ready to give up. I even went to the doctor and negative test there and they did an ultrasound b/c of the pains I have been having and wouldn't you know low and behold yet another problem to complicate things. Apparently I have a retroverted uterus (tipped backwards toward my spine) instead of it being straight up and down. I told my husband I think it is finally time to just give up and deal with the fact that I am never going to be able to get pregnant again and even if I did I wouldn't be able to carry it. It just has been a heart breaking experience all together. Thanks you for all of the support but for now I am pretty positive AF will be here tomorrow some time.


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks. Just wondering because my temp dipped by .3 today but don't want to ovulate this early because DH won't be back from training til Friday.

fx'd that that eggy stays put for awhile longer.


----------



## bexxc

mommasboys- :hugs: i'm so sorry. i can't understand how they are allowed to keep producing tests that give such bad results...like blue dyes with evaps and whatnot. i just don't get why they go on making such horrible products! i'm sorry you've been so disappointed. i know that pain very well. :hugs::hugs::hugs: but please don't give up . there's another little one out there just waiting to grow up in your home. you'll get through this and we'll be here for you until you do! :flower: (and beyond :))


----------



## bexxc

as promised, here's my v day bump pic:
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1059.jpg


----------



## bexxc

stay tuned for some house pics....(way too many- sorry)


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you bexxc but idk anymore I have reserched about the tipped uterus and it can cause infertility and miscarriages so this may explain why I have had so many miscarriages since my last sons birth. We are going to hold off trying anymore untill our insurance starts back up from moving and chaging jobs and see if any doctors here will actually help us as the one back home wouldn't do anything about it untill I had 3 confirmed miscarriages and I have only had 2 confirmed and 1 I just knew what it was. Very cute baby bump hopefully one day I will have one again if that is God's plan!


----------



## bexxc

a retroverted uterus can make it harder, but not impossible. i think once you're able to get some medical help you'll be able to get things on track. how long until your insurance coverage starts?


----------



## bexxc

annie (and all)- here are the house pics i took today...

entry (only because i love the mosaic tile)-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1060.jpg

main guest room- the jungle room (and bathroom)-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1061.jpg
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1062.jpg

formal living/dining room-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1063.jpg
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1064.jpg

informal living room/tv room/family room/whatever the heck you wanna call it-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1065.jpg

breakfast nook-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1066.jpg

kitchen-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1067.jpg

laundry-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1068.jpg

hall bath-
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1069.jpg

red sox room-- sorry about the mess in here. underneath all this baby crap and the bed we took out of the nursery that we're giving to a friend is a super cute fan room!
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1070.jpg

the next room is the nursery- you've already seen what that looks like, so i won't put up another pic.

master bed- 
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1071.jpg

i realized i forgot the office and master bath, but you get the idea.


----------



## mommasboys2

We still have to wait two more months but if my husband gets this new job we will be a NB le to afford for me to just pay out of pocket for insurance for me until then. So we will just have to see. And about your comment on the blue dye test the target brand is a blue dye and I will never use a blue dye test again. That was the first time I have and the last time. I'm really Glad I only told my husband and sister about the positive and not the whole world. Thank God for us deciding to not tell anyone after our last miscarriage until after our first trimester if we did get pregnant again.


----------



## mommasboys2

Your house is very beautiful!


----------



## bexxc

once you get back to it, if you ever need cheap pink dyes, i highly recommend wondfos. i used them for 2 years of ttc and i never had a false result or an evap. not even one. 

and they're CHEAP! it's hard to beat $0.32/test and still get something accurate. 
https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...ie=UTF8&qid=1343595797&sr=8-5&keywords=wondfo


----------



## mommasboys2

I have used them before and I should bit stock in them since I am a pissed addict. Once we get figure out what is wrong with me and get it fixed I am going to order a bunch because it will save me a lot of $$$$ lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i love them because i feel like i can just test whenever the heck i want and not feel guilty about spending money!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc, I am in love with your kitchen! I want a kitchen just like that but while we are in the military we have to stick to renting.


----------



## bexxc

thanks! it's one of my favorite rooms. i want to get stainless steel appliances and when we finally replace the oven/range, i'm going to see if we have room for a double oven. that sure would make holidays a lot easier.


----------



## annie00

Wow ur house is beautiful!!!!!!! 

I love it!!!!!!!!!!! 
I was just gonna post my kitchen bc I wanna wait till I get my new living room set :)


----------



## bexxc

thanks, hun :) we're pretty fond of it. 

how'd all your work go today?


----------



## hopestruck

Mommasboys, I am so sorry for what you have gone through! Hving evaps is soooo frustrating and I totally have felt your pain. Glad you were proactive to look it up though and not get false hopes about it, that would be much more disappointing. I'm sorry to hear that you have a retroverted uterus as well. However, please, please, please don't give up. The fact that you had your son is really, really positive and shows that you can carry to term. It may take a little longer, but remember that delay is not defeat. My journey has certainly taken longer than I ever imagined at age 25 (well, 26 in August) -3 mcs in a row in less than a year (and no living children) and we are still firm that we're not going to give up on our dream of growing our family. :hugs:

Bexxc, your house is absolutely gorgeous!!! It totally motivates me to want to get a nice/improve our space. We're renting right now since we dont plan to live up north very long (actually I was just saying to Jamie that I'm going a little crazy up here, working from home, absolutely no friends, etc...). Ideally well buy a place after I finish my PhD and find a tenure-track job at a college, since then we will know we'll be there for the longer run. So for now we're dealing with the rental world. Ugh. 

Army - glad to hear about your grapefruit regimen, can't wait till testing time!

Annie let see pics of your place! And an updated bump pic from you too! (I would also post one but I'm pretty sure it would be a blatant lie to say that my "bump" is due to my sesame-seed baby. :haha:) btw, I have this funny feeling that this preg could be twins for us. I have no idea why but I can't get it out of my head that it might be. How awesome would that be? 2 for the price of 1! Lol. Never thought I'd think this way, but after 3 losses it would feel like hitting the jackpot.


----------



## armymama2012

I am not liking tonight. I have a slight headache, can't sleep and am crying because I miss my son so much.


----------



## bexxc

thanks, hope. we've really enjoyed being homeowners. it's great to get a project in your head and be able to follow through on making any changes you please. of course, it comes with its downsides, too. nobody to manage the yard/grounds for you, nobody to just call to deal with it when something breaks, but we definitely wouldn't give it up!

twins! that would be so fabulous! i hope you're right. you're such a skinny minnie! just think how cute and funny you'd look with a double shot in there!


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> I am not liking tonight. I have a slight headache, can't sleep and am crying because I miss my son so much.

i'm so sorry, hun. you've had a really rough time. wish there was something we could do to help you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry you are having a hard night army moms :hugs: take care of yourself tonight. Xx

Bexxc, I hope too. I feel like it would be the ultimate good karma. Course I would probably completely regret saying that when 2 babies would be crying wanting to be fed, soothed, and changed! :wacko:


----------



## bexxc

a coworker of mine recently had twins and said it was really difficult because they were pretty much on opposite schedules. once one went to sleep, the other was up. :wacko:


----------



## bexxc

that being said, i think it would be worth it!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, Jamie has twin siblings (fraternal brother and sister who are my age :)) so I could ask his mom about the whole experience. I'm sure she has LOTS to say on the subject! That being said, I highly doubt it is twins. Just a pipe dream. Or shall I say a tube dream. ;)


----------



## annie00

I just mailed the preggo test and ovulation


----------



## hopestruck

How are all you ladies today?


----------



## annie00

Okay so supposedly I only gained ten lbs since gettin pregnant !! I don't believe it bc when i preggo I weighed 160 now I weigh 180 that's not ten lbs but there scale might be different ...
Also I go done my glicoise test next week at 24 weeks .

30 weeks I start going every two weeks and at 35 weeks I get another ultra sound and cultures done for strep b virus.. And if I have it (which all preggo women have but some have it more than others) they induce labor at 35 weeks.. 

She measured my bump and she said I'm measuring at 22 weeks!!!


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> I just mailed the preggo test and ovulation

Yay, thanks! I should get the ones from Bexxc tomorrow and the ones from you on Saturday. I'm excited! Unfortunately at the way my cycles have kept getting longer AF or BFP probably wont be due til 9/12.


----------



## bexxc

we're rolling the 2nd coat of paint on the nursery today!!! :happydance: i'm so excited! 

sprout must have been kicking really hard last night because i kept dreaming i was getting butted in the stomach by a baby goat! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lmao Bex!! That is a crazy ass dream!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Bexxc, I got your package today! Didnt expect it til tomorrow, lol.


----------



## bexxc

wow!!! i'm super surprised it got there so quickly!!! did everything look/feel like it was intact. i was a little concerned about the digi getting damaged in that envelope.


----------



## armymama2012

Everything was fine. I checked. Finished day 2 of grapefruit. I'm going to start checking CM on Saturday.


----------



## bexxc

how exciting!!!!! i really hope those tests bring you great news when the time comes!!! go cm go! :haha:


----------



## annie00

:) I got my bedding in today it's soo cute


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> :) I got my bedding in today it's soo cute

how fun! i can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## annie00

I'll post pics tomorrow my phone is dieing and I'm pooped


----------



## bexxc

you've been a busy lady!

i'm pretty pooped too. painting is really tiring and it's so darn hot under that stupid mask!!!! it doesn't matter how cool the room is, i just start sweating everywhere! yuck!


----------



## hopestruck

Looking forward to seeing bedding pics Annie!

Congrats on finishing the painting Bexxc! That's the worst job done.

Well, no call from the docs office with my betas. It's 6pm now so I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen tonight. I'm pretty freaking peeved. How difficult is it to make a 5 min phone call to reassure me and tell me to start my meds? Im so glad I started them on Saturday instead of waiting for his phone call! Also, I'm pretty sure he never put in the referral to the specialist like he said he was going to, because it's been over a month and I haven't heard from any RE's office. How f***ing stupid. Argh.


----------



## bexxc

yes- i'm VERY glad to have the painting done! 

how annoying that your doc didn't call you. surely he must know how absolutely nerve wracking early pregnancy can be and how much women need/want their results with some shred of urgency! ugh!


----------



## annie00

How is everyone today?


----------



## annie00

Hope heard from ur dr yet?


----------



## hopestruck

Nope but I called this morning and talked to a nurse, apparently my doc is in and out of the office today so she said if she can't track him down she'll get another doctor to look at it and call me back. At least someone is working with me! lol.... feeling a bit nervous, all this waiting is a lot of anticipation!


----------



## bexxc

so excited to hear your results. this pregnancy is going to be great!!!

more progress on sprout's nursery today. getting pics uploaded to photobucket. will post asap :)


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks for the positivity :) I am feeling it too! :happydance:

Yay for pics! Annie let's get those pics of Bentlie's bedding up, too. And also I think you're behind on your belly shot [-X hehe


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> Yay for pics! Annie let's get those pics of Bentlie's bedding up, too. And also I think you're behind on your belly shot [-X hehe

yeah, annie! i posted my v day pic!!!! we need an update from you! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Well went to my normal dr. today for some unexplained bruising I have had every week for 6 months and he said that 90% of the time they cant figure out what causes it. Didnt even give me a chance to ask about my cycles. He did ask if i was pregnant and I said not that i know of since i just ended my period 2 days ago but he said he would test for it anyways. Should get results back tomorrow or Thursday. I wish I didnt have to get a referral to see a GYN about my cycles. Thats military insurance for you.


----------



## bexxc

yeah- all my military family friends have the same complaint. my mom hated it when my dad was in the army!


new nursery pics are up in my journal. feel free to take a peek!


----------



## annie00

I'm so upset.. So I finally got the balls up to ask my best friend really if she would be the nanny of bentlie and she said No not bc of me but bc she already has two and there all infants.. And she said but I will love it like I am the nanny .. But it still hurts my feelings bc me and my sister doesn't talk my sister in law lives by my moms witch is 4 hours away and now I don't have anyone to ask .. Lance says he understand her reason but I can't help but take it to heart...


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, Annie :hugs: it sounds like it is definitely not personal... she has a lot on her plate already with 2 infants and it sounds like she really is sorry she doesnt have time time/energy to take on Bentlie. I thought you said you were going to look at Care.com for a babysitter? Is that still an option?

:hugs:


----------



## annie00

Yea it is.. But when I say nanny I mean god parent..

So I just texted her and said I hope I didn't put u on the spot and I'm sorry.. 

Waiting for relpie


----------



## hopestruck

Ohhh, I see what you mean. Awww, that is tough. Well you don't have to decide now. I understand that that would be upsetting though. :hugs: Maybe she will reconsider.


----------



## annie00

I dunno. I'm just gonna drop it.. I did text Her to tell her I'm sorry if I put her on the spot.. 

She never replied.. Oh well..


----------



## annie00

She replied and said that's ok I just hope ur not mad at me.. And then I said no not mad at u just hurt my feelings.. But I understand.. 

Waiting for her to replie


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry, sweetie. that must be really disappointing :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am calling on Friday to make an appointment with my PCM (not the one I saw today) to get a referral to see an OB/GYN. Yay! Hope this goes fast.


----------



## bexxc

fx'd that your referral goes through quickly, hun!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea Bex it did disappoint me now I'm sitting her wondering who I can make the nanny.. 

I mean it sux bc I have no one eles...


----------



## bexxc

is there anyone on lance's side that you could choose?


----------



## armymama2012

Starting to think I have clinical depression (mom says I've been suffering from on and off again depression since I was like 6) I am having horrible insomnia, crying anytime I see a picture of our son, barely eating, and not motivated to do anything.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: did you talk to your regular doctor about any of those things?


----------



## armymama2012

Nope, the dr. I saw today wasnt my PCM. And he practically pushed me out of the room once he had gotten done answering the first issue. I thought it was rude. They usually ask if you have any other concerns and today I had like 5 other things to talk about but I couldt talk to him avbout it because he was running 25 minutes behind schedule.


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> he was running 25 minutes behind schedule.

how frustrating. i feel like the patient should never suffer because the doctor is trying to play catch-up. what a shame!


----------



## annie00

That is on lances side.. He is the god parent for her little girl.. 

No not really I'm so bummed


----------



## bexxc

anyone on your side? maybe a cousin or something? :hugs:


i cannot stop walking into our nursery!!!! i love it in there! :cloud9:


----------



## annie00

All my family n cousins live 4 hours away and won't be here for the baptism are the classes we have ti attend..


----------



## bexxc

any friends that live nearby? or maybe the wife/girlfriend of one of lance's coworkers?


----------



## mommasboys2

Well after showed up yesterday right on time. Onto the next month feeling much better n less upset today.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: sorry about af, but glad you're feeling better. maybe this is your month! come on o time!!!


----------



## annie00

No im not even gonna worry about it I mean it's bs but whatever


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/a702f68f.jpg
Bentlies finishe crib now just gotta finish room :) 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/ed5b070c.jpg


----------



## bexxc

aw! too cute, annie! you must be so excited!


----------



## annie00

Yes I'm very excited!! 

Under my eyes hurt n I'm coughing :(


----------



## armymama2012

Yesterday I had a lot of creamy pale yellow CM, high soft, and open cervix, but negative OPK. Does this mean I will ovulate in the next 3-5 days? I am only on cd 8 today.


----------



## hopestruck

Very cute bedding Annie!! Love the name on it <3<3<3

Well ladies I got my betas, finally. I just went into the Walk in at the Dr's office instead of waiting for that stupid phone call. Apparently my doctor is out of the office again today. Maybe he's sick or something? Who knows. Anyway, it took all of about 15 minutes, so I will definitely be doing that again if I need to.

As for the results...13dpo beta was 26, 15dpo beta was 47. So, the doubling time is still considered "normal" (about 56 hours) but they are on the lower end. The walk in doctor suggested I come in and do another repeat beta this Friday, which will be one week after the 47. So we should get some more answers next week. I'm slightly discouraged...I really thought they would be higher. :cry:


----------



## bexxc

sounds like your sinuses are all clogged up. try a warm washcloth on your face and some tea.


----------



## annie00

Hope- mine was low to when I got mine done.. But they said every pregnancy is different


----------



## annie00

Warm rag? Really? 

I don't have no tea :( anything eles?


----------



## hopestruck

Annie do you remember what yours were? I thought they were in the 100s.


----------



## armymama2012

Annie, I got the tests today! Thank you both so much! Now I should be stocked up for the rest of the year!


----------



## bexxc

try not to be discouraged, hope. those numbers are still within a totally normal range. :hugs: your numbers have a perfectly normal doubling time and your little one is going to be just fine!


----------



## bexxc

annie- do you have lemon. try some hot water with lemon. or a very steamy shower.


----------



## annie00

Thank u Bex!!! 

Ur welcome army!! I was gonna threw them out anyways!! 

Hope I really thought they were low like 80s but u might be right :/!!!

I agree with Bex though they r totally in the normal range!! 

I wanna make brownies tonight :) funfettie brownies :)


----------



## bexxc

mmmmm...brownies. man! i woke up staving at 3am, ate, went back to sleep, and woke up starving again!


----------



## annie00

Lol u sound like me Bex I have ate lunch twice today :) ..

My MIL piss me off.. 

She texts me and tells me to look up on baby r us to see if I could find a swing with butterflies and a net around it.. Well I did and I found it 180 dollars so I tell her and she said guess what bentlie gonna have by g-maws house!!! She found it usEd and prolly for very cheap which I don't care but i feel like she thinks my faughters gonna be there enough to use a swing first off they smoke like 4 packs a day inside and she doesn't raise her own kids n she thinks I'm gonna let mine stay over ? 

Am I wrong? All I said was cool.. I then sent her the one we won't for our house.. 
I feel like she thinks she is gonna have to have a whole nursery and think my daughter gonna spend the night and when she ask how am I gonna say no!!!


----------



## armymama2012

In-laws can drive everyone crazy. Did my tickers work?


----------



## bexxc

i would be honest with her and say that bentlie won't spend a minute in their home because of their unhealthy habits. if you don't want bentlie in that environment then you don't have to bring her there. just refuse.


----------



## bexxc

just make sure you've made your intentions and reasons clear beforehand. 


army- your tickers look great! :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

U don't know this lady to well she has punched me and I punched her back it's either her way r no way!! She is crazy physco and if lance isn't on my side I'm gonna leave him!! Sad to say but he has to stand up for his feelings too


----------



## annie00

I can't do that I'm just gonna keep saying no she is to young still and blah blah .. Lance needs to tell her not me!!


----------



## bexxc

wow. if she lays a hand on you or threatens you, have her arrested. do not let your child go over there. she is clearly abusive and that is not a safe environment for a baby.


----------



## bexxc

you must be more patient than me. if that were my mil you couldn't pay me enough to bite my tongue. :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I hope it doesn't come to that. I have started to stand up against my mom since we have been married. I love my mom but she is really selfish most of the time.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, be back in an hour. I need to eat. Read my Bible chapters for today. And do the rest of the dishes, ugh.


----------



## annie00

Yea she never put her hands on me ever again!!! She realized i was here to stay an she couldn't make me leave!! 
I can't stan her!!

And tbh I know that is gonna be one of me and lances biggest problems bc he isn't gonna stand up for his thoughts!!

Monday I was across the street visiting my friend and she came over here to use our phone but I wasn't home so she was leaving N the bug man pulled up and she ended up coming in our house and letting the man spray which I dc but if I would go in her house without her knowing I would get in so much trouble!!! 
I told lance to tell her don't do it again as he didn't see
Know harm in it!!!


----------



## bexxc

imo if lance isn't going to stand up for bentlie, you have to do it. you should make it clear that you're not going to put her in a physically dangerous environment with an abusive person who exposes her to deadly toxins.


----------



## annie00

I know.. Lance knows how I feel he says he feels the same way but I don't believe him.. 

I mean I'll let her go over there when I with her if and if the lite one up I'm outta there


----------



## bexxc

your mil sounds trashy...i'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Trashy ain't the word she never washes her hair she likes to start shit and now she is gonna make me have a used swing that I can't return!!!


----------



## bexxc

just thank her for it and donate it to goodwill or something...:shrug:


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Trashy ain't the word she never washes her hair she likes to start shit and now she is gonna make me have a used swing that I can't return!!!

My grandma was nice and bought me a swing for my son from a garage sale. It was good for 5 months but then he fell out of it because he was able to kick the tray open and the harnesses weren't operating properly (the latch wasn't secure enough). I appreciated that she got it for me but I left it at my parents house when I was there.


----------



## annie00

Well she ended up calling me about my registry and said someone bought the swing I wanted on my registry today an that is for her for her house.. It's cute but I'm not gonna have my baby sleeping there!!

I just took the fun fettie brownies out now I'm cookin my sweet n sour chicken served over rice and corn ..


----------



## bexxc

mmmm....sounds so good. i'm still starving, but i'm trying not to chow down all the groceries i bought yesterday.


----------



## annie00

That is the hardest thing to do when I buy groceries I want some of each lmao!!! 

Lances aunt bought me s stroller and car seat combo off my registry :)


----------



## bexxc

stupid double post!


----------



## bexxc

wow! that's fabulous!

i am so anxious for our furniture to arrive. they're supposed to call by tomorrow to set up a delivery date/time. i'm tired of waiting!!! i want to put it in the nursery already!


----------



## annie00

Wow it took awhile to get it to u huh?? Poor thing I woul be going crazy!! 

I'm hungry !!


----------



## bexxc

i'm going totally nuts. if it doesn't get here soon i'm gonna lose it! :wacko::haha:

i still haven't eaten dinner yet. i was starving earlier and ate and ate and now i've finally stopped being hungry! thank goodness.


----------



## annie00

Damn women kinda late not to have eaten dinner.. I want cereal but think I'm gonna eat a apple with a bottle of water !!!


----------



## bexxc

i think i'm going to have a nice, big salad. that sounds pretty yummy right now.


----------



## annie00

Well my baby shower is sept 30 my mom n mil r gonna threw it together


----------



## armymama2012

watching Man v. Food! My goal is in the next 2 years. I need to go to 2 more of the places he has been to.


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Well my baby shower is sept 30 my mom n mil r gonna threw it together

how exciting. it seems hard to believe that we're already far enough along to say something like, "oh- my baby shower is next month." - crazy!




armymama2012 said:


> watching Man v. Food! My goal is in the next 2 years. I need to go to 2 more of the places he has been to.

what an awesome goal!!!!


----------



## annie00

Isn't I can't believe it's actually next month it's just crazy!!!


----------



## bexxc

it really is crazy!

our birthing classes start in less than a week!


----------



## armymama2012

We've already been to the one in Indiana and my hubby succeeded in eating a 10 inch burger and 1/3 of the second burger (the challenge is to eat 4 in one sitting).


----------



## annie00

Damn army thats crazy!!! 

Holly crap birthing classes already


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> We've already been to the one in Indiana and my hubby succeeded in eating a 10 inch burger and 1/3 of the second burger (the challenge is to eat 4 in one sitting).

wow! that's a lot of burger. i don't even think i could do that-- and i am capable of packing down a lot of food right now. 



annie00 said:


> Damn army thats crazy!!!
> 
> Holly crap birthing classes already

i know...it actually makes me feel a little nervous!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I could barely watch, I was struggling with a lot of constipation for 3 days.


----------



## annie00

Bex I regret not doing it but o well!! 

So I'm still thinking bout god parents my sil would be great but she lives 4 hours away and we have a class that she has to attend before the baptism then attend the baptism n they r broke money wise so they wouldn't be able to come here that many times


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> Yeah I could barely watch, I was struggling with a lot of constipation for 3 days.

you're lucky that's all your struggled with!



annie00 said:


> Bex I regret not doing it but o well!!
> 
> So I'm still thinking bout god parents my sil would be great but she lives 4 hours away and we have a class that she has to attend before the baptism then attend the baptism n they r broke money wise so they wouldn't be able to come here that many times

i'm sure it's not too late to find classes if you still want to go.

is there any way that you could find a suitable church around the halfway point, meet there for the classes, and split the cost?


----------



## annie00

No bc the classes r free n we only have to go to two of them but we wanna do it wear lance was baptised .. I ask lance n he just gets mad n says dunno he isn't even worrying about it


----------



## bexxc

understandable- we want to have sprout baptized where we were married.

could you have them come to you and just split the cost with them anyway? or could they stay with you guys? maybe an air mattress or something?


----------



## bexxc

maybe they could do that in lieu of a shower gift.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, even though I juxst ate a bowl of cereal, I am going to give in and make a burger at midnight. I am crazy!


----------



## bexxc

make one for me!!!! it's only 9 here! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> make one for me!!!! it's only 9 here! :haha:

LOL I dont know what spices you like in yours!


----------



## bexxc

the only thing i won't eat these days is asparagus, so i think you can surprise me! 

man, wouldn't digital food sharing be awesome???


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> the only thing i won't eat these days is asparagus, so i think you can surprise me!
> 
> man, wouldn't digital food sharing be awesome???

That'd be amazing! The only drawback (very small) is that I cant eat cottage cheese or cheesecake :nope: when I am pregnant.


----------



## annie00

Yea I have a air mattress they can sleep on that's not a problem .. I know my mom is gonna be here for the baptism and my sil could ride with her but I'm not sure about the class..

Lance is iffy about making her the. Nanny b she has 4 kids and doesn't take care of the four she got like dont bathe nightky them etc etc.. I understand lances point but damnt I have ran out of choices other than lances first cousin wife and she already has 10 god kids and we use to be close but kinda drifted away..


----------



## bexxc

how much will the fact that she's not the best mom to her kids harm bentlie? will bentlie be staying with her often? if not, then it probably doesn't matter all that much- especially if you're out of other options.


----------



## annie00

Well I didn't know anything about not eating cheese cake and I have ate a lot of it and my baby is fine..


----------



## annie00

Wow ur so right.. No bentlie isn't going to stay there hardly any I mean we Live 4 hours away.. 

I'll talk to my mom n lance tomorrow and see..


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Yea I have a air mattress they can sleep on that's not a problem .. I know my mom is gonna be here for the baptism and my sil could ride with her but I'm not sure about the class..
> 
> Lance is iffy about making her the. Nanny b she has 4 kids and doesn't take care of the four she got like dont bathe nightky them etc etc.. I understand lances point but damnt I have ran out of choices other than lances first cousin wife and she already has 10 god kids and we use to be close but kinda drifted away..

:wacko: We dont bathe our daughter every night. We give her 3 baths a week. DH wants to let her be a kid and get messy (makes great memory pictures).


----------



## annie00

Damnt it's almost midnight and I already had a apple but I want cereal!! Ughhh


----------



## annie00

To each there own army.. 

But I'm totally opposite Me n dh takes bathes every night no matter what we do .. And that's how I'm gonna raise bentlie I don't care if she gets full of mud r stays in the house.. She is getting one and plus they sleep so much better after one


----------



## bexxc

i know ideally you guys would want someone that's a better fit with your expectations and habits, but it sounds like you're in a real bind.


----------



## armymama2012

It's nothing dangerous to the baby. DH hates cottage cheese and cheesecake so as a deal we agreed I wouldn't eat cheesecake (which i love) or cottage cheese while pregnant. I dont like beans at all so his part of the deal is that he cant eat beans if he plans on kissing me before he brushes his teeth.


----------



## bexxc

i'm having some organic blackberries :) tasty!


----------



## annie00

Yea I am.. I honestly am just ready to say F it and don't even give her one!!! 

It's just hard bc my sister disowned our whole family including me and my so called BFF said no so I'm screwed


----------



## annie00

Lol army...

How old are y'all? 

I'm 24 dh is almost 28 In nov


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> To each there own army..
> 
> But I'm totally opposite Me n dh takes bathes every night no matter what we do .. And that's how I'm gonna raise bentlie I don't care if she gets full of mud r stays in the house.. She is getting one and plus they sleep so much better after one

I'm not going to argue. We just decided to not do it that way. Actually, her pediatrician 3 days after she was born told us not that it wasn't necessary but if we were bathing her every night to make sure to put lotion on her too so her skin doesn't dry out. I know you will do what you believe is right, that's what is great about a mother's intuition.


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> To each there own army..
> 
> But I'm totally opposite Me n dh takes bathes every night no matter what we do .. And that's how I'm gonna raise bentlie I don't care if she gets full of mud r stays in the house.. She is getting one and plus they sleep so much better after one
> 
> I'm not going to argue. We just decided to not do it that way. Actually, her pediatrician 3 days after she was born told us not that it wasn't necessary but if we were bathing her every night to make sure to put lotion on her too so her skin doesn't dry out. I know you will do what you believe is right, that's what is great about a mother's intuition.Click to expand...

yeah- i've actually heard that bathing every night is really rough on their sensitive skin. i wasn't planning on nightly baths.


----------



## armymama2012

I am 23 and DH turned 24 in June. We didn't give either of our kids Godparents because we couldn't agree on a couple. In fact, if something happens to both of us, the kids are going to another family we are close to instead of blood relatives.


----------



## annie00

I agree army... And ur right I don't want to argue ..

Im just staying my opionion that all.. 

I know that's y I got tons of lotion already :)


----------



## annie00

I'm going watch George Lopez and eat cereal and the. Soak in my bathe tub.. Might help my pressure under my eye


----------



## bexxc

hope you feel better, hun!


----------



## armymama2012

I would love love love to get rid of my old stretch marks before I add new ones but $45 is a lot of money for one tube of stretch mark cream.


----------



## bexxc

yeah- that is quite a bit of money! yikes.

my blackberries didn't cut it. i still want a snack.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I love getting away with eating constantly when I'm pregnant. You go girls!


----------



## bexxc

i'm trying not to! i've already gained sooo much!


----------



## annie00

I hate eating all the time bc I don't wan to get fat bc I worked soooo hard when I got preggo I lost 50 lbs but its all worth it


----------



## armymama2012

I have determined that when I fall preggo this next time I will dedicate myself to not gaining more than 30 lbs. (I gained 45 with my first 2 pregnancies, yikes!).


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i've gained 22 so far and i'd like it if i didn't gain much more so i'm trying to behave myself.


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies !!

I can't believe I have possiably hurt my baby!!! 
I ate smoked turkey breast on a sandwhkch two days in a row without heating it !! 

Wtf was I thinking r more like not thinking!!! 

I heated it up today.. :(


----------



## armymama2012

Most likely it didn't do much harm if any. We all make mistakes. I think it would only do harm if you do that once every week or more.


----------



## bexxc

don't worry too much about it. i'm sure you're fine. the risk of listeria is still pretty low. just remember that stuff is cured with nitrites and nitrates so you may want to avoid eating it more than a couple times per week. it's not good for either of you :hugs:

we're supposed to hear from sears about our furniture delivery today. i hope they'll be able to schedule a date soon.


----------



## annie00

I have ate one last two days and two of them today I'm craving them.. Oopps


----------



## annie00

Sear needs to get on the move on huh!!!


----------



## bexxc

seriously! i don't mean to be in a freakin panic about it, because my logical mind knows i have plenty of time to set up furniture, but my crazy ocd want it done now mind wants it done now!!!


----------



## annie00

I know exactly how u feel.. That's how I felt when I got my crib back at 12 weeks :)


----------



## bexxc

it just sucks because the nursery is totally ready for furniture and all we need is for them to show up and deliver the damn furniture. it shouldn't take this long!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Y did Lyell just get it deliver to ur house r go pick it up from sears?


----------



## bexxc

we don't have a big enough car to pick up a 3 piece furniture set. plus i can't help morgan lug it all into the nursery, so it just made more sense to have it delivered.


----------



## annie00

True.... Lol


----------



## bexxc

ah! just got the kitchen all cleaned up and scrubbed. *sparkle, sparkle*


----------



## annie00

Lol I clean on Monday's wesnday and Fridays lol


----------



## bexxc

i do a little every day or else i think this house would get away from me lol. i'm going to dust a vacuum after lunch.


----------



## annie00

I do like dishes and pick up everyday put as far as cleaning daily no I don't bc I like my whole house to be sparkling all together :)


----------



## annie00

I'm so mad with lance!! He won't help me make a decision about the nanny.. He keeps saying he doesn't care!!! Ughh


----------



## bexxc

it takes too long to clean my whole house. :haha: especially now, i couldn't do it in a day! i think my back would disintegrate!

i'm sorry lance is being a pill. i hate it when morgan says he doesn't care about something or that it doesn't matter. surely you must have a freakin opinion! say something!

i'm hungry...think i'll make some broccoli soup and a garden salad for lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Yea I know it's like I know u have to have a choice damnt share it with me!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well my Opks are gradually getting darker so I am guessing I will ovulate in the next 4 days. Luckily josh comes home tonight. So I am going to get out the candles and lingerie and try to have a 5 day BD marathon.


----------



## bexxc

yay! glad your o time was obedient and held off long enough for a good bd marathon!!!


----------



## annie00

Good luck this cycle!!! Prop ur hips up and orgasim after it pulls the sperm up closer to the cervix !!


----------



## annie00

I just got done putting pork chops in the oven with salt pepper and a little butter ..
And some potatoes cut in chunks with a pack of onion soup mix with a little oil mixed up.. And possiable corn for a veggie?? 

Think I'm gonna cook a meat loaf tomorrow :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm making shepherd's pie tonight. i just really wanted it for some reason lol. i have to go out and buy a couple onions though. i didn't realize i was out.


----------



## annie00

My kitchen is clean I got one pot soaking about to take a bathe and watch a movie


----------



## bexxc

sounds awesome. i'm just now going to start cooking. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Scream 4 is about to start hmm might watch it :)


----------



## bexxc

sounds fun! i don't know what i'm going to watch tonight. right now i'm still cooking :)


----------



## annie00

How was dinner? 

Im gonna call the church tomorrow and tell them I need to scheduale a baptism and do whatever I gotta do to get things going.. So I hope I word it right and not
Mess everything up!! Lmao..


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure you'll do fine. don't worry too much about getting the wording just right.

dinner was really tasty, but i burned my tongue! yow!


----------



## annie00

Oh I hate that!! It hurts :( sorry!!! 

I know sometimes when I get nervous I talk in circles lmao.. Ooops


----------



## bexxc

i think we all do that! no reason to be nervous, though! it's happy and exciting!


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right :) ..

Is today my vday?


----------



## bexxc

v day is 24 weeks, so you still have a week to go. almost there though!


----------



## annie00

We bd bout twenty mins ago and I'm already spottin light pink.. 
I new I would bc we tried him standing on the floor me laying on bed and it hurt like he was hitting my cercix so I new I would bleed.. It's getting uncomfortable to do it missionary bc I feel like I can't breath :( tmi I know sorry


----------



## annie00

So next Thursday is when I got to go do blood work for glicoise so I'll be 24 weeks too :) cool!!


----------



## bexxc

only 9 days 'til i'm in double digits!


----------



## bexxc

doggy style might be a little more comfortable from now on...or spooning.


----------



## bexxc

i don't do my glucose test until 28 weeks. i'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm gonna try doggie next.. 

I'm very nervous !! I know I have it.. I just know it :(

Yea damn women 8 more days!! Ur cruising into ur third tri..


Do I think we gonna be on here once kids r born?


----------



## bexxc

they haven't mentioned any sugar in my wee yet, but i'm definitely still worried about gd since i'm overweight. 

i'd like to think i'd still hang around once sprout is born, but it probably won't be as frequent as we'll both be pretty darn busy :). i plan on keeping a parenting journal.


----------



## armymama2012

You better stay on at least til hope has her baby and I get pregnant.


----------



## annie00

Yea I mean I tried a pregnancy journal but no one read it so I gave it up.. 
I hope I'll still pop in time to time..

I had sugar in my wee at both my last appts.. So yea I have it :(


----------



## annie00

I'm g


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna try army!! When bentlie is taking a nap and my choures r done ill sneak on here :)


----------



## bexxc

i didn't know you'd started a journal...wait...did i start following it? i would have if i'd known. 

don't worry, army. i think it would be foolish to think i would give up my bnb addiction that easily!


----------



## armymama2012

You better! I have your address, lol I will track you down.


----------



## bexxc

that's right! no escaping you now! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Yep, you know it.


----------



## armymama2012

How do I put up a picture under my name?


----------



## bexxc

annie- having sugar in your wee a couple times doesn't mean for sure you have gd. it's just one indicator.


----------



## bexxc

army- go to the user cp and on the left hand toolbar click on edit avatar.


----------



## annie00

I know but my mom is a major diabetic she has to take insulin 3 times daily and my sister had gd.. So let's hope I don't have it.. Oh well if I do I'm just fonna have to retro control it :/


----------



## bexxc

yeah. if you do or i do 1) there's not a lot you can do to change that 2) it's fairly easily treated 3) it's not the worst thing you could have happen in your pregnancy.


----------



## bexxc

good morning, girls...or afternoon since most of you are not on pacific time. how's everyone doing today?

i had a rough night. insomnia and heartburn got the better of me. oh well. not the worst thing that could happen, so i guess it's not much to complain about.


----------



## annie00

Hey hunnie!!! I woke up at almost 1 Ooops!!! Lmao.!!! 
Sorry u had heartburn and insomnia a bitch!! 

Ugh I need to get off the sofa and get to cleaning a little!!!

I just asked my MIL if I can do the shower invites and deliver them so I can have something to do ... :) she said she has a tooth ache and will get back with me this evening I hope she says yes


----------



## bexxc

i hope you get a chance to work on your project. :)

i finally called the delivery company to find out when they're planning on getting their lazy asses down here to deliver my freakin furniture. they only deliver down here on fridays and the soonest they're available is a week from today-- the day i go back to work for the fall- of course! :growlmad: thankfully my parents are available to take the delivery for me.


----------



## annie00

Oh lord!!! I would def be pissed!! That is bs !! U ordered that months ago!!!! 

So I have 39 people to invite on my shower list :)


----------



## armymama2012

Day 1 of the 5 day BD marathon went well. Being in away for 10 days made DH especially affectionate.


----------



## annie00

Lol army I bet it did :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm totally pissed. we ordered it early specifically so i would get it during my summer vacation and have time to get it assembled before going back to work! i really wanted the nursery more or less ready before school started. i'm really upset about it. morgan and i don't usually have weekends together, so it's nearly impossible to work on it together once i go back to work! :cry:

sounds like you've got a great list going for your shower, annie :)

army! hooray for affectionate dh!!! by the time we finally conceived it was such a chore for us.


----------



## annie00

Bex if I was u I would go get the shot some how some way!!!


----------



## bexxc

get the shot?


----------



## annie00

Sorry spell check!! It was suppose to say crib lol my bad


----------



## bexxc

oh...yeah. there's really no way. it's in a shipping warehouse about 3 hours from here. there's no way i could rent a truck, get up there by myself (morgan works every day next week), get back, unload it, and return the truck. completely impossible.


----------



## annie00

Oh yes that's Impossiable I thought it was at sears store .. Ooops 

So I'm cooking meat loaf with no ketchup instead brown gravy .. With mashed potatoes potatoe chunks threw in with the meat loaf and Lima beans..

See I cook lol I just boy cotted the camper bc I was getting miserable now I have my kitchen to cook in again and my oven back :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i love my kitchen and i find it hard to be displaced from it.


----------



## armymama2012

How far below the belly button are the ovaries? I am having some pressure on my right side about 4 inches below my belly button. Negative OPK today.


----------



## bexxc

i think your ovaries are right around where things looked scary in the 70s :haha::haha:


----------



## bexxc

...or at least just above there.


----------



## annie00

Where is that Bex? I don't remember the 70s sorry!!!


----------



## armymama2012

LOl Annie she was referring to the Afro down below. 

Ok Bexxc, my pressure was right above there.


----------



## bexxc

:rofl: annie, you're so cute! 

i can't find the link you sent me to your registry. can you send it to me again. i want to go over mine again and make sure it's where it should be. thanks :)

army- do you think you o'd already or it's on the way?


----------



## annie00

I don't know how to send the link to you but 
Go to Walmart .com then registery then my name Annie Alexander


----------



## bexxc

i'm trying to go in and update once a week. i've had a couple items go out of stock or become unavailable. the same thing happened with our wedding registry! sheesh!


----------



## annie00

O wow that sux ass!!! That is crazy!! It should be mandatory if u have it on the registry they have to sell it to u :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah. unfortunately i don't think it works that way anywhere.


----------



## bexxc

i just noticed the onsies you registered for say not available. you may want to see if you can add an alternative online.


----------



## armymama2012

I don't know Bexxc but we are going to BD for at least the next 3 days to be safe.


----------



## bexxc

good to cover your bases! can't believe you're almost back in the tww! that went really fast!


----------



## annie00

Hmm Bex that's crazy!! Im not really worried about just a oniese u know??


----------



## bexxc

totally. just thought you might want to remove it from your list or find something else. what are you up to tonight.

morgan had a day shift today so he's actually home this evening. we just finished eating and now we're watching a few episodes of burn notice that we have recorded.


----------



## annie00

I just got out the bathe and now eating cashews and drinking kook aid ....
Well my martinertty belly ring came in today .. After I soaked it in alchole to sterilize it the ball broke!! I emailed that lady real fast so I have the plastic bar in there with metal balls...
The top of it is still red and never get better!!,, I put alchole on it and it didn't even burn so I dunno what to think!,,

IM BOUT TI WATCH. Family guy :)


----------



## bexxc

maybe ask your ob about it at your next appointment. just tell him you've noticed it looks irritated and ask if s/he has any advice. does it hurt?

enjoy family guy :)


----------



## annie00

No it doesnt hurt :)

I love family guy


----------



## bexxc

well that's positive. that means it's probably not infected. the redness is probably from the scar tissue around the piecing stretching. 

i love family guy too- especially the earlier episodes.


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/2c5a9bb7.jpg

23+1


----------



## annie00

Yea family guy is classic I laugh my ass off lmao!!


----------



## bexxc

you are so cute and round! i wish my belly would finish rounding out. i definitely have an indent at my bellybutton where my lower belly pooch starts. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Should I take another pic r can u see my belly


----------



## annie00

Girl I think mine sags lmao


----------



## bexxc

you're just carrying low.


----------



## annie00

Lance must b sleeping already I don't here much coming from bed room lol


----------



## annie00

How r u carrying?


----------



## bexxc

i'm carrying way up high. my bump starts right up under my boobies!


----------



## annie00

I go around August 23 for my 3-D ultrasound!!


----------



## annie00

Are you spreading everywhere's from the back you can't even tell I'm pregnant. Means I am having a girl they say if you spread everywhere's it's a boy!


----------



## annie00

Where is the last picture you posted ?


----------



## bexxc

how awesome. you must be so excited! mine probably won't be until a couple weeks after that.

really? i thought it was the opposite- that if you carry just in your belly it's a boy, but if you carry wide and in your hips/thighs/ass, it's a girl. all that stuff has been totally debunked though. there's no science to it anyway.


----------



## annie00

Holy shit!!!

I forgot to tell you my best friend called me today crying and apologizing for declining godparent... She said she was being selfish, and it would be A honor for her to be the gp!
I was crying she was crying she said she felt horrisble and I told her I don't want u to be the nanny just bc u feel like u have To she said she wants to and she wasn't expecting me to ask her not in a million years!!!!! 

She also appolized for hurting my feelings I said what really hurt my feelings is that u accepted being the nanny for our other friend a yr ago and I thought we were way closer than that .. And I said every time I thinki about Bentlie not having a nanny all I would do is cry!!! And she told me if I need anything don't be afraid to call!!


----------



## annie00

No there isn't!!,! Bc from the back u can't tell I'm preggo and I'm having a girl!!!! Kwim? 

Thinks is all bs myself lmao!

My sister had a boy and she blew up she was huge and my friend had her baby boy last month and she had stretch marks on her knees!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i think my last pic is on or around p 224 or so...i'll check.

i'm glad your friend changed her mind. tbh, i thought it was a little silly that she declined in the first place. i honestly didn't understand what having 4 godchildren already had anything to do with her accepting another one. i mean, it's not like it's some huge time consuming responsibility. anyway, i'm really glad she had a change of heart! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

oh...it's on 242...there i go being dyslexic. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Goodness u r carrying high!!, I think ur having a boy!!!!!! 


I'm glad she changed her mind too god works in mystery ways!!!


----------



## bexxc

we'll see- i've gone back and forth on what i think sprout's going to be. now i've just resigned myself to not knowing. i think it's 50/50 :haha:


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/d3257f98.jpg

My kitchen


----------



## annie00

Lol u don't have any ideas?


----------



## bexxc

i LOVE the stone! so pretty! gorgeous kitchen!

nope. i have utterly no clue. i mean, pretty much all the wives tales point to girl- i'm carrying high and wide, my skin's breaking out, my feet are hot all the time, etc., etc., the stupid list goes on and on. but i don't really believe in all that stuff- i mean, you're carrying low and front and you're having a girl. i just don't get a good read either way.


----------



## annie00

Thank u my bathtub is same way!!, wanna see?

Maybe I'm having a boy?? Oh lord if I'm having a boy then bentlies cribbing ans stuff is gonna have to go in closet :)


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/dde17a07.jpg

Master bathe


----------



## annie00

I shall remind u this is in a mobile home trailer


----------



## bexxc

i'd love to see it. that sounds really pretty!

i'm sure you're having a girl! all those old wives tales are accurate about 50% of the time. :haha:


----------



## annie00

I hope lol :) !

I posted it :)


----------



## bexxc

it's beautiful! and looks very comfy too. i love our jacuzzi tub! i haven't been in there in awhile though.


----------



## annie00

I use it I just don't turn on the jets ...

We going Sunday and look at furniture :)


----------



## bexxc

why don't you use the jets?


----------



## bexxc

furniture for the living room right? you had mentioned wanting to go shopping for it :) that's exciting that you're finally going to go. do you think you'll buy then or are you guys just looking around and getting ideas?


----------



## annie00

I don't use the jets bc I don't want to get over heated..
No before we buy we gonns shampoo our carpet first and have to gt rid of our all sofa.. 
I want leather sofa bc we have three dogs plus a baby but lance don't like leather bc it's cold during winter and hot during summer... 

I wanna buy now but we have to much to do before Sunday :) 

Hopefully the church calls me back tomorrow bout the classes


----------



## annie00

And I need a futon for spare room so when mom comes I have some where to sleep bc I give her our bed!!

And Bentlie needs s dresser


----------



## bexxc

i'd be really careful with leather around dogs. my parents got a leather sofa and the dog really tore it up jumping up and down from the sofa. it looks awful now! as long as you buy something that's not white, scotch guard it, and spot clean as necessary, cloth will probably hold up better with pets (and young kiddos).


----------



## annie00

U really think so?? 

Omg!!,!, my dumb dog is throwing up a piece of dog food and chasing and and goes get it and do it all over again... 

My oldest dog had seizures so he can't help but have accidents :(

What is scotch guard and how to do it


----------



## bexxc

i know what you mean. there's definitely stuff i want for our house, but we're a lot more focused on getting the baby's stuff all squared away before we even come close to thinking about that. and i'm trying to save all our extra money so i can take fmla instead of maternity leave because i'd like to be with the baby six weeks longer.


----------



## annie00

I'm going with dark brown chocolate color!!! What do u think that would look like with cherry color end tables? I have tan carpet with brown and tan curtains and tan walls


----------



## bexxc

i think that will look great!


----------



## annie00

I totally agree with u on wanting that for the baby!! Tbh I don't know if I would be able to work knowing I just had a baby like I don't wanna miss a thing.. I'm glad lance doesn't want me to work :)


----------



## annie00

Do u think it would be too dark ? I think it will look good myself but if I don't like it I can't return it lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah...well, we've got to keep the bills paid and whatnot, so i don't really have that much of a choice.


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree.. If we had. Big house like that i would have to work too :)


----------



## annie00

What grade do u teach?:shrug:


----------



## annie00

:hug:

Just trying out my : plus a word: to make a smilie :)


----------



## bexxc

2nd. it's a good grade to teach :) they haven't gotten too snotty yet.


----------



## annie00

Lol!! U must really love kids!!! Bless u :hug:


----------



## bexxc

for the most part they're really fun to work with. it's very challenging though. it's a much harder job than people realize.


----------



## annie00

Why is that?


----------



## bexxc

a lot of people think that you just go in from 8 to 3 and you're done. there's so much more prep and planning. most teachers work about 60 hours a week and have as many years of college education as a lawyer (at least).


----------



## annie00

Did u no what I been thinking was bentlies heartbeat was actually the placenta? Dr it's like the heartbeat but she showed me the difference u can clearly hear the difference.. But they was the same speed and stuff!! Crazy huh


----------



## annie00

Yea Ur so right!! But y'all r so under paid its horriable!!! 

Sorry


----------



## bexxc

wow! that's crazy. i've been trying to find sprout's heartbeat with a stethoscope because you're supposed to be able to by now, but i haven't had any luck finding it yet.


----------



## annie00

Yes bex u can .... Take ur time and relax an lay in bed and slightly move slowly u will pick it up!! Don't give up keep trying do u pic up anything?


----------



## bexxc

so far i can only find bowel sounds. i thought i found it a couple times, but i'm just not sure.


----------



## annie00

What ur hearing them swooshing sounds is sprout actually moving...

I heard it Monday the same time I felt it .. But 5 mins later dr said she is moving but I didn't feel it but heard that swooshing sound


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'm sure i'll find it eventually. it's harder to do with just a stethoscope though. i was just trying it out for fun. we'll probably bring it to the doctor's office next time and ask the ob to show me how to find it or at least what it sounds like through the stethoscope as opposed to a doppler.


----------



## annie00

If u don't want to wait look on you tube :) 

Girl I'm going lay down my little girl is kicking crap outta me and my dogs are r starring at me waiting for me to go to bed :) 

Good night


----------



## bexxc

g'night. i think i'm gonna head off and read anyway. sprout's havin a little party too. i'm gonna lay down and see if morgan can feel it! 

sleep well! :sleep:


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies! 

today i'm spending the day with my parents. my mom and i are going to pick the fabric so she can make the curtains for the nursery. since i'm actually going to be entering civilization, i'm going to go to target and pick up some dreft to wash all the crib bedding and some crayons for my classroom.

then i'm heading over to my in-laws' house for dinner. my pain in the ass brother in law is coming into town and he wants us to meet his girlfriend. i'm not really looking forward to it because he's really been pissing me off lately, but what can you do? :shrug:


----------



## annie00

Good morning Bex!! 

It's been a crazy morning for me ! Lance grandmaw feel outa bed this morning and cut her head open an Hurt her shoulder so there at the hospital now doing X-rays and cat scan..

I'm gonna try to do all my house work today so I can have tomorrow off to sped with lance..

That sux about ur brother in law sorry but be nice!!! Lmao!! 

Remember when u was a new girl in te family??


----------



## armymama2012

So bummed... DH fell asleep during the "launch sequence". Hopefully tomorrow goes better.


----------



## annie00

Wow army that's a bummer!!


----------



## bexxc

good morning, girls!

annie- so sorry about lance's grandmother! 

army- oh no! that used to drive me crazy! hope tomorrow's deposit makes it to its destination!


----------



## bexxc

by the way...so excited!!! papaya no more! sprout graduated to eggplant today! just 6 days til double digits and two weeks til third tri!


----------



## annie00

Damn women ur moving along faster than me!!!! 

What to expect says I'm a ear of corn lol !!


----------



## bexxc

i just checked my app and it says eggplant. i think this is the first time in my entire pregnancy that the ticker matches the app!


----------



## annie00

We just bought our livin room set.. It is the frontier - canyon series brochure rustic color from ashley furniture .. We bought sofa and two recliners.. 

I have a question? 

I have tan walls tan carpet with cherry entertainment n end tables and brown n tan Curtains..

I already have brown throw blankets do u think it will be to much brown? Meaning brown sofa with a brown throw blanket? I hope not bc I love my blankets what do u think?


----------



## bexxc

how fun!!!

if it does end up looking like too much brown, you could always add color with some cool throw pillows or some other room accents like decorative bowls/vases. 

when is your furniture being delivered?


----------



## armymama2012

Well my temp went above coverline this morning and I had pain near my left ovary about an hour after I woke up. It lasted for about 2 hours. We BD'd this morning so hopefully we caught the egg!


----------



## bexxc

how exciting!!!! sounds like you've o'd! can't wait to see a nice, clear positive hpt at the end of your tww!!!!!


----------



## annie00

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...frontier canyon sofa&sa=N&biw=320&bih=416#i=0

That's my sofa but Im hoping and praying I love my throw blankets so much I paid 25 bucks for them..


----------



## armymama2012

Got tons of EWCM when I checked 20 minutes ago. And my cervical position was just right for ovulation too. Going to test on the 17th!


----------



## bexxc

annie- that just links me to google. can you try a different link. i'd love to see the sofa!

army- yay! the countdown to testing is on! hope this tww goes quickly for you!


----------



## annie00

https://www.ashleyfurniturehomestor....aspx?group&category&id=30900U1&ref=product-t

Did this work


----------



## annie00

We got just the sofa and two recliners...

Do u Think the brown throws will be to much?


----------



## bexxc

looks nice :) 

it's hard to say if the throws will be too much without seeing them. i think worst case scenario they'll just be difficult to see/won't stand out much.


----------



## bexxc

...but i'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right.. 

I'm not usin them as decor anyways I use them to cover bc it's always cold all time time .. 

I mean oh well it doesn't really matter lol :) how r u ?


----------



## bexxc

i'm doing well today. i just tried to find the baby's heartbeat with morgan's stethoscope again. i posted about it in my journal. it was kinda funny. i didn't find the heartbeat, but the baby kicked the bell of the stethoscope and gave me a good thump! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

you're getting close to your v-day... just four more days!!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm excited I'm so ready to meet her! 

Awe how sweet!! 

I'm baby sitting Lances cousins two little girls one 7 ones 10 an I got lance little sister who is almost 13..
School starts Friday so I figured I better spend time with them before baby is born and since I'm back home now :)


----------



## bexxc

oh how fun! what are you guys doing to keep yourselves busy?


----------



## annie00

They r watching shreke and I'm sitting here drinking sunny delight waiting to go shower bc we have been shopping since 8am and we got back at 5 I bathed the kids and now I Wang my bathe but I'm pooped


----------



## bexxc

it's amazing how much more tiring shopping is when your pregnant! sounds like you had a fun day though!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm pooped lol!! It's so crazy!! And I still just feel huge!!

I have to call the densit tomorrow when I was dark king orange juice my tooth hurt so I better go get the cavitys filled while I can!!


----------



## bexxc

ooh... no good. i'm sorry. you must be pretty sick of the dentist!


----------



## annie00

Yes i am!! 

I don't want to go at all!!

I swear I just told lance do I have to go he said baby if I don't get cavitys filled now there just gonna get worse an worse sense I dot have dental any other time... Other than now.. So he is right.. 

But I can't take the drilling sound makes me cringe!! 

Then I got to go get a cleaning done as well then I'm done!! 
I wonder if they can clean n fillings same day? 
Ha I doubt it


----------



## bexxc

he's right. you should take advantage of everything you need while you're covered. i'm not sure if they can clean and fill in the same day. you'll have to ask.


----------



## annie00

Yea I know it's just I'm dreading it and keep putting it off :(

I guess I'm gonna call tomorrrow


----------



## bexxc

it won't be so bad :hugs:

sprout is going utterly crazy right now. hands and legs because i can feel it everywhere!!!! 1st tantrum maybe? :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! Bentlie been very quit today


----------



## annie00

I'm worried haven't felt her move all day l


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> I'm worried haven't felt her move all day l

If you haven't felt her move in 2 hours you need to go to the doctor!


----------



## annie00

That's not true army only in third tri thanks though


----------



## annie00

Bex r u okay today? Haven't heard much from you??


----------



## armymama2012

Oh, I thought it was anything after week 22 but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## bexxc

yeah-- you don't need to worry about kicks til about 28 weeks.

i'm fine, thanks. sorry i was mia. i went into work today to start setting up my classroom- we usually don't get much paid time to do it, so if you want it done, you have to give up a couple of your vacation days. i ended up staying for 6 hours. when i got home, i was so exhausted i fell asleep immediately. how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## armymama2012

Oh, my OB told me anytime after 22 weeks you need to make sure you can feel a minimum of 4 kicks every 2 hours. Well I got ovulation spotting today and a temp drop (supposedly it should rise back up tomorrow).


----------



## bexxc

wow- if that's the case i'd be at the doctor every other day! lol.

i'm so excited that you're about to see your temp rise! i can't wait til it's time for you to test.


----------



## armymama2012

Maybe I remember it wrong that was over a year ago. 

LOL Are you vicariously living through me? You aren't supposed to be TTC! LOL


----------



## annie00

Hi bex!!! Wow u must have busted ur ass today :) did ur get it all done though? 

Afm- I hung some decorations in the living room that I meant to do along time ago , all thr kids left st about. 2 but lances sister is here till Thursday!! I caught up on Landury since i had 6 towels and wash rags dirty from last night :shrug:
I gave all three of my pups a bath and went grocerie shopping as well....
Tomorrow I'm not doing anything lmso,,,,


Army- my ob told me we have to start counting kicks at 3rd tri and closer to when we start going bi weekly... :shrug: every dr is diff!!


----------



## annie00

Lmao I'll be st dr everyday also!!! Haha I have felt her this evening though


----------



## bexxc

army- i know it's weird, but i kinda liked temping. i'm such a nerd- i love graphs. that and it's really fun to see people get their bfps!

annie- i didn't get everything done, but i got a lot accomplished. i'll probably go back in wednesday or thursday. i mean, really, the work is never done- just more acceptable. :wacko:
it sounds like you've been really busy today too! you must be pretty tired!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm tired but I know this sounds rude but I'm tired of having to watch someone else kids her mom my mil never calls to check on her ranything.. Quit shitty,,,

But anyways lol


----------



## annie00

It's more like I fel like I got to entertain her I guess... :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

i can understand why you'd feel like that. it is hard to have to entertain someone else's children. do you have any board games you guys can play?


----------



## annie00

No I don't have crap she is almost 13 so I mean she still don't understand things kwim....

I feel like I can't go to sleep when I want to bc she is gonns pout bc I'm going to bed...

I have the board game life and monopoly I just remember but hell it's 11:30 pm lol




Hope how r u ? Heard from the dr?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i suppose 11:30 is pretty late to be starting a board game. what time does she usually go to bed?


----------



## annie00

Usually 11 r so but guess what she slept this after noon for 3 hours.. So she is all messed up now.. Her mom should have her home this week getting her back in the sleeping routine for school


----------



## bexxc

when's her mom picking her up?


----------



## annie00

She's Not we for TI go bring her of course!!!!!!!
And Thursday school starts Friday


----------



## bexxc

oh wow...that seems weird. why did her mom want to do that?


----------



## annie00

She hasn't seen her mom in almost 3 weeks!!!!!
Two weeks ago she was with her friend half the week then with me the other half of the week then she left last monday till Sunday to go on vacation with her uncle and then she came straight here when she got home Sunday evening.....

Her mom hasn't even called to talk to her....

It's weird but that's the family he was raised in .... But whatever!!! It's very weird but st least over here she has someone who notices her.. Kwim


----------



## bexxc

wow...that's really sad. i don't even know what to say.


----------



## annie00

Yea but what can I say ? I just stay out of it .. Whats up


----------



## bexxc

yeah. that's all you can do i guess.

i feel like i never fully woke up from my nap this afternoon. usually once i get up and start doing things i feel a little more awake, but i made myself dinner and did some dishes and i'm still feeling groggy.


----------



## annie00

Maybe u slept to long... Sometimes when I sleep to long i feel like that... Ugh I got heart burn !!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- that's probably it. i had bad insomnia last night again and then i worked most of the day. i must have just napped too long. 

sorry about the heartburn. i have a big jug of tums with me at all times! it seems to strike at random times a day and i can't seem to figure out what triggers it.


----------



## annie00

Yes I agree it's very random times of the day!!!!

I keep Tums r milk :haha:

But anyways yea


----------



## bexxc

sometimes i feel like my body just laughs at the tums. i've heard a lot of ladies on here talking about gaviscon being really fabulous, but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## annie00

Never heard of that.. Lately I haven't wondered off to any other forum just been here :)


----------



## bexxc

i think sprout's finally starting to get a little cramped in there because i'm starting to feel a lot more squirmy sensations.


----------



## annie00

Bex I still feel her kick low on pelvic is that normal ? 
I woul have thought by now I would feel by ribs and sides but no


----------



## armymama2012

Annie, that's perfectly normal. Some babies don't get into birthing position until 28 weeks. My son on the otherhand refused to go into birthing position even when we gave him an extra 8 days to do it. Ended up having an uncomplicated C-section with him.


----------



## bexxc

also, the top of your uterus is only about an inch to an inch and a half above your belly button right now. the highest kicks i feel are right at the level of my belly button and that happens pretty infrequently.


----------



## annie00

That make sense :) I can feel my utreise lol
That's why they only there :)


----------



## bexxc

finally! morgan just felt a really good kick from sprout.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Hope you are all doing well. Thanks Armymomma for your message :hugs: and thank to all of you for thinking of me. I was away over the weekend at my grandparents cottage on the lake. It was really nice!! 

Not much else to report at the moment...no real changes, except my boobs got REALLY sore as of a couple day ago :happydance:. Also, I've been listening to The Secret Audiobook. It is really helping me to stay positive and BELIEVE that this is my sticky baby! I know that either way it can't hurt to really put my faith, trust, and energy into believing my baby will be sticky and healthy.

Outside of that, we're leaving for our road/camping trip to the Yukon/Alaska on Thursday, so lots of work/packing to do in the meantime. I won't be around much over the next while, but I will update when I get the chance. Anyway, I'm thinking it's good for me to stay off the baby boards to avoid the temptation to compare my beta/symptoms/pregnancies to others'. Trying to stay positive!!!

Bexxc, that's awesome that Morgan felt a kick! 
Annie, I hope you are settling in back home!
Armymomma, good luck in your 2WW! KMFX really tight for you :) :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

hooray for sore boobies! glad you're keeping positive about everything. this baby is meant for you to take home! i can't wait to start seeing bump pics from you! you're so skinny- you're going to look like an egg on stilts! :haha: soooo cute!


----------



## annie00

Hope- Im so happy for u sweetie u couldn't imagine!!!! I hope y'all have. Lovely trip and safe!!!

Bex lance still ain't felt crap lol


----------



## bexxc

it took a really long time for morgan to feel anything because 1) he's never home and 2) he's really impatient with it. he doesn't want to sit and wait for more than a minute and then he complains that he's just not feeling anything. it's hard to explain to him that the baby's not constantly moving and that he's got to sit there and wait for it. sheesh! men!


----------



## hopestruck

LOL I love you girls...don't know what I would do without ya!!

xoxo


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i love you too, hope!!! :kiss: wish we all lived closer together. it would be fun to meet irl.


----------



## hopestruck

I know!! I'll let you know if/when we make it to Cali. It does happen occasionally :) I was there in 2010 for a conference. When I lived in Vancouver it was cheaper to fly to CA than to the north of the same province!

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## bexxc

i'm on the central coast. i'm located about 3 hours south of san francisco and 4-5 hours north of la. if you like/know a lot about golf, fish, or jimmy hendrix, i'm about an hour south of monterey :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Nice! California seriously seems like a dream location to live. Minus the earthquakes. Although we're well overdue for one on the BC Coast... :S hoping it happens while I'm up north :haha:


----------



## bexxc

it's not so bad. there are different kinds of natural disasters everywhere. somewhere else it's tornadoes or hurricanes, flash floods, wildfires, volcanoes, etc.


----------



## armymama2012

All we have here is blizzards but they don't seem to phase anyone who has lived here for more than a year.


----------



## annie00

All we have is hurricanes and we r keeping our eyes on the tropics now!!! It's crazy...

I want To go get me s new car but lance wants me to keep the truck but I don't want to keep it we haven't even had it s yr yet!!! So I dunno what to do


----------



## bexxc

what kind of car do you want to get?


----------



## annie00

Nissan rogue are a nissian armade!! Just a cute sporty suv but no ford lol :)


----------



## bexxc

i don't blame you. trucks aren't the most baby-friendly vehicles as far as convenience. i'm sure you can make it work if you have to, but i understand wanting to get something a little more family/baby oriented.

we just got back from our first childbirth prep class. it was pretty much what we expected. i'm not really looking forward to next week. it's the first day the kids come back to school. i'll probably be at work from 6:45-at least 4ish and then class from 6:30-9:30. i'm gonna be so tired! oh well.


----------



## annie00

OB wow sweetie ur gonna be pooped but it's all worth it in the end.

I know I can make it work but I don't want too :)


----------



## annie00

I have been having yellow creamy cm ? When I wipe and it's a lot this has been going on for sometime now.. No ittchning no burning nothing.. Do u have if?


----------



## bexxc

i've had A LOT of discharge. i actually have to wear liners or i feel wet all the time. yuck! it's totally normal.


----------



## annie00

Yea I def have to wear panty liners as well!! And when I change them they r stained yellow .. Ughh lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it's pretty gross. oh well. like most of this stuff, it'll all be worth it.

so are you excited? tomorrow's your v day!!!


----------



## annie00

I guess lol.. 

I just wish I would hurry up n enter 26 weeks ugh dragging on .. 

Prolly bc I'm not getting any bigger


----------



## bexxc

why 26 weeks?

i thought i wasn't getting any bigger either, but when i took my bump pic on v day and then compared it to the one before that, i was definitely growing. i think once you hit a certain point, you just feel big!


----------



## annie00

26 weeks is 3rd tri.. 

Yea deff I just fill huge.. But I feel like my bump isn't getting any bigger it's crazy!!!


----------



## hopestruck

LOL...I can't wait to get to 12 weeks. Actually, I don't think I'll start to really relax until I hit 14 weeks. Still 8 flipping weeks away!


----------



## bexxc

oh...i think this site says 27 weeks is third tri and my what to expect book says 28 weeks. i'll probably go by 28 just because i'd rather use the latest possible date. 

hope- i don't think i'll ever feel relaxed again! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Haha. You have no reason not to feel relaxed! Although it took some time to conceive, everything has gone absolutely swimmingly in your pregnancy, and I know you're going to be a total natural when it comes to parenting! :D

But I know what you mean ;)


----------



## annie00

Hope~ my first tri flew bye really.. I hope it flys by for u too.. 

Bex I'm gonn go by what gl expect app and hope for the best..


----------



## annie00

I still stress and freak out bc i still bleed from time to time it's crazy!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie :flow: I hope so too! I think it helps that I'll be on holidays for the next couple of weeks. September is going to be busy as well as I'll be writing my final comprehensive exam paper, and studying for the oral exam in October. Can't WAIT to finally be through this...definitely the most brutal part of my degree...


----------



## bexxc

i love your new ticker, hope! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Oh wow sept is busy busy for u.. I'm not looking forward to any month :)


----------



## hopestruck

Haha thanks Bexxc.... I just fixed it...first one had a typo :dohh: ticker #FAIL

Yep Sept will be busy...oooohhh I can't wait till I'm all done with school! 

Annie, aren't you looking forward to November?!? hehee...


----------



## bexxc

yay! our new refrigerator/freezer for the garage just arrived. now i have plenty of freezer space for booby juice and plenty of extra fridge space for holidays and extras. woot woot! i think our next purchase will be our travel system for sprout.


----------



## hopestruck

That's awesome Bexxc! Can't remember if I read or not - did your Sears furniture arrive yet?

Well, it's 1PM, I feel absolutely disgusting and ready for a nap. :sleep: Too bad I have soooo much to do/pack for our trip tomorrow! Jamie just left for an overnight work trip so I'm on my own to pack/organize the rest of our camping gear. *groan*


----------



## bexxc

our furniture is still in the jcpenney warehouse, but it will be delivered on friday and we'll be able to put it together this weekend! squeee! i'm so excited to finally get it in place!

i'd say just lay down for an hour, but for me that doesn't work. if i nap, i'm out for 2 or 3 hours. i don't envy you! i haaaaaate!!!! packing. yuck! but you'll have such a fun and relaxing time!


----------



## hopestruck

Yay! I'm excited to see what the "final" nursery will look like :happydance:

Yeah, the 1 hour naps don't work for me either. I usually come out feeling much worse, dizzy, hot-headed, etc. Today I plan to load up all the non-perishables. Tomorrow the main task is to go grocery shopping and set up the cooler so that I can plan to leave around noon-ish. AND in between that I have to put in some more work hours. Good times! Soooo looking forward to a "break".


----------



## bexxc

i'll definitely continue to post progress pictures in my journal as we go. after that we'll just need to put up wall decorations, window treatments, and a few finishing touches and we'll be all finished. i can't wait for the image in my head to actually exist in our home!

you've got a busy few days planned. i can't say that i envy you. the last semester of school was really hard for me with working and being pregnant and trying to get the bulk of my research and stuff done...not that i have to explain any of that to you! :wacko: when will you officially be finished with your coursework?


----------



## hopestruck

Yep, I know the crunch very well! I actually finished my coursework in my first year, but took one extra course last spring. Now I'm all done that component. For our program it goes:

Year 1 - Coursework
Year 2 - Comprehensive Exams (2 subject areas) + Thesis proposal
Year 3 (where I am now)- Research 
Year 4 - Writing

I'm slightly behind on the comp exam because of the extra course I took last spring, but I'm well ahead with my research since I'm doing it as part of a project with my supervisor. So, it should all balance out by around Christmas time. Long haul though. Especially if I end up taking my mat leave! (4 months)


----------



## bexxc

well, try not to stress too much on it. it sounds like you've been very focused and dedicated so far and i know you'll get it all done...no sweat!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bexxc :) It's easy to lose momentum when I'm working from home, a million miles away from my classmates/office/school! But I just need to keep on trucking. I think this will definitely be one of the more challenging periods of my career, but the good news is that once I'm done, I never have to do any of it again (hopefully ;)). Plus, I do get paid pretty well as a student & part time researcher - probably more than I'd be getting if I were in a "real job" by now!


----------



## bexxc

i totally know what you mean. sometimes the only thing that kept me going was knowing that once i finished, i could really put it down and be D-O-N-E! forever!


----------



## hopestruck

Exactly! Well, I'm off to grab a bite of ice cream from the freezer, take the pooch for a walk, then see how much I can cram into the car. Talk to you guys in a bit!


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies!! Yes I'm def ready till nov!!

Bex why don't u put a travel system on ur registry and let someone eles buy it for you? 
We did that and someone already purchased it ..

I have did two loads of clothes folded them picked them up did dishes picked up house put everything where it goes and vaccumrd my nasty ass truck and detailed the inside and wouldn't u know I was about to wash the outside and it started raining!! Ughh!!! 


I dot have to cook to night im having left over spahettie


----------



## bexxc

it's on our registry, but i want to have certain things within a specific timeline. i'm purchasing baby stuff in order of my own weird priorities. every month i purchase one major thing based on what i would most want if the baby arrived tomorrow. i know most of the people who will be invited to my shower will buy smaller things- in the $50 or less range, so i'm working on making the bigger purchases. i still have plenty of larger items left on there, though. when i do order the travel system, i'm also going to go on the graco website and order 2 extra bases for the car seat portion. that way transfers between my car, morgan's and my parents' car will be safe, quick, and easy.


----------



## annie00

Wow girl u got ur stuff all lined up!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i know i'm really weird, but if i don't do things in my own methodical way it just drives me nuts.


----------



## annie00

Lol.. And I thought I had bad OCD !!! Lol


----------



## hopestruck

That's great planning Bexxc! I think a lot of people get overwhelmed with big purchases in the last few months of pregnancy/shortly after birth, which only makes it more stressful. So I think it's very smart. 

Mmm, spaghetti sounds good Annie...we don't have much food in the house at the moment except what needs to get packed for camping, so I will probably end up having the most boring meal for dinner. Usually my go-to dinner when I am alone is eggs. LOL. I am feelin the egg sandwich tonight. 

Well I got all of the grocery shopping done for tomorrow, got 16L of water, packed up all the non-perishables (except for my clothes, etc.). So now I just have to do my clothes & personal stuff, and fridge/cooler items in the morning. Not too bad. However, I didn't get any more of my own work done. Argh. There's never enough time in the day!


----------



## bexxc

thanks, hope. we've been so careful to save our money so i can take as much leave from work as possible once sprout gets here. we've got about three months saved up so far. i would hate to get closer and have to dip into that because we didn't get what we needed along the way. 

oooh. an egg sandwich sounds pretty good right now. so does some spaghetti. i made a roast beef on monday night, so i think i'll pop a couple thick slices of that on a roll and toast it up in the oven. yum. hot roast beef sandwiches :)


----------



## annie00

Omg roast beef sounds Awsome!! 

I'm thinking maybe a turkey breast on toast hmmm


----------



## hopestruck

This thread always has good food rolling! If we ever meet let's make it a potluck :haha:


----------



## annie00

Yea hope def lmao!!! 

I wanna go to sonic so bad!! Get me a grille chicken with just cheese and tots !!! Omg !! That would def hit the spot!!! 

Lance said I can't go !!! Ughh he is such a dick!!


----------



## bexxc

a potluck would be fabulous.

mmmm. sonic is tasty!


----------



## annie00

So I went to sonic but it was closed so I went to rally's lol!! 

Now I fill fat


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i'm starting to not be able to eat any kind of fast food at all. anything greasy seems to give me horrible, painful gas! :blush:


----------



## annie00

Doesn't give me gas.. I mean I'm eating 3/4 meals a day like I ate Raman noodles cereal hunnie bun butter noodles and rally's ..!! I feel huge!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow!! All these months I been using regular Bnb and I just seen they have a mobile so now I'm using mobile way easier!!! 

And I have 3 computers but it's easier just to grab my phone :)


----------



## bexxc

i have days like that. some days i just can't seem to fill the void. it's not as frequently as first trimester though! thank goodness...if i kept gaining weight at that rate i wouldn't fit in my car!


----------



## bexxc

oh i think sprout has flipped upside down! i'm getting huge kicks about an inch and a half above my belly button and a little to the left. it's making my whole stomach jump! it's so funny! i wish morgan could be here!


----------



## annie00

Bentlie isn't as active are sprout!! It really sux and I still fill her way down below


----------



## armymama2012

I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...


----------



## annie00

I'm waiting to do glicoise test ughh


----------



## bexxc

annie- sprout flipped back over after about 15 minutes and was back to kicking down low again. 

army- no reason to feel down, hun. :hugs: maybe it's an implantation dip...


----------



## annie00

I just drank the drink!! I liked it :) it was Yummie


----------



## bexxc

what flavor did you get?

all i've heard about that drink is how awful it is! :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

i'm off to work for a few hours. will check in when i get back.

annie- when do you expect to get the test results?


----------



## annie00

I got orange flavor!! 

Im so fucking light headed and weak!!! My face is pale!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hope you are OK Annie! :hugs: the Glucose tests sounds insane. I think I am going to skip it (apparently it's actually not mandatory). I feel like ANYONE would go through some major blood sugar swings after doing that!

Also, I have heard of lots of healthy women who failed the glucose test and did NOT have gestational diabetes. So don't worry if you don't "pass". I'm sure everything is fine either way!


----------



## annie00

My dr made me do it... I thought it was mandatory I think in the states it is .. :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you didn't feel well. how are you feeling now? did they tell you when your results?


----------



## armymama2012

Well my knees are killing me. Still have hot flashes, lots of gas, and now I swear I sweat 2x easier than before. According to a few websites those last 3 are all pregnancy symptoms but I'm not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## annie00

Fx sweetie!! I hope it's ur month!

Bex~ I still feel weak n light headed n nauseated n I have softer than normal bowels maybe I'm caught something? 

My drink was cold they only have orange and it tasted like orange crush but with a lot of sugar in it... I didn't mind it at all!! 
But Im almost sure I have gd


----------



## bexxc

army- you're definitely not even close to out yet! and you know you've got some fabulous cheerleaders here cheering that little blastocyst on! 

annie- try not to worry over the results. you don't necessarily have gd. i'm sure something with that much sugar in it would make anyone feel a bit off!

well- tomorrow is my first official day back at work. we have meetings all day tomorrow and all day monday, then the kids return on tuesday. 

but on a much more fun note, our furniture is coming tomorrow! i can't wait to start working on it! we're having some close friends from out of town this weekend, so that should be fun too.


----------



## annie00

Wow hi bex how is work going? 
It must suck to be back at work :(


----------



## armymama2012

Well my calves were killing me last night and got only 45 minutes of sleep before the baby woke up. I might give in and test on Monday.


----------



## annie00

Test hunnie!!! 

Fx for u !!! 

Just schedule my 3d/4d ultra sound 29th at 2pm ..got to drink 6-8 bottles of water a day a week before and bring my last ultra sound pic to prove I'm going to a dr.. I lost 2 of them though :( 

I only have the one that says she is a girl would that work? Lol


----------



## bexxc

hi girls!

work was sooo tiring. i woke up at 2 this morning, didn't get back to sleep until 5, got up at 6:30, then worked from 7:30-4:00. i'm exhausted!!!! 

annie- that's so exciting about your u/s. i can't wait to see how much bentlie has grown! i think i probably already drink about 10 glasses of water a day. if i don't keep hydrated i feel really yucky. i've always been that way. 

army- can't wait for you to test!!!! i hope this is your month. i can't wait to see your b-FAT-p!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

I only drank a bottle today.. 
I really should try to drink 3 a day but ughh lol..

Wow I bet ur exshauted atleaat the week end is here!!

Yea my mom n dad r coming down on the 28-30 to stay with us and go to ultra sound so I'm happy!! 

She has been so active today :) its not hard still fills like pokes n sometimes bubbles!! 

Both my nipples r leaking too and my right one is playing catch up with my left on.. Woke up this morning and my shirt was soaked!!! Ewww


----------



## bexxc

that's great about your parents visiting. how exciting. we're almost done putting the crib together. we had to take a break midway through because we have guests this weekend. think we'll work on it a little more this morning. 

i haven't had any leakage yet-- thank goodness!

i got up totally panicked because sprout hardly moved at all yesterday. i think maybe i was just too busy to notice or s/he was just lulled to sleep by all my running around because now that i'm up (at 5am on a saturday, of course), i'm getting all kinds of pokes and jiggles.


----------



## bexxc

oooh! i just noticed! double digits today! :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Yay ur getting closer n closer hunnie!!! 
Yea I notice if I don't relax all day I barely feel her.. 
So we r going to pick up two golf carts one is just for parts one has no battery's and we r gonna redo them and customize them and then maybe sell them for 5000 but lance wants to keep it for bentlie..

I been up since 7am lance bought me breakfast and I had a half of cup of coffee!! :) 

I'm so glad u got ur baby bed in !!!


----------



## bexxc

oh how sweet! that was so nice of lance to bring you breakfast!!!! 

i can't wait to finish the crib today!!!


----------



## annie00

I ate breakfast and we fell back asleep bc weather was horriable now we gettin ready to go get golf carts in mississippi


----------



## bexxc

:happydance: crib is assembled!!!!! woohoo!!!! :happydance:

how far do you have to drive to get the carts?


----------



## annie00

We was gonna drive 1 hr but he fuc*ing sold them!! I'm so mad!! We was walking out the house!!


----------



## bexxc

oh that's so lame!


----------



## bexxc

more nursery pics in my journal :thumbup:


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am confused. I have had tons of EWCM for two days. We BD'd last night to be safe.


----------



## bexxc

weird...are you temping?


----------



## bexxc

duh. of course you are. pregnancy brain. have you seen a thermal shift already?


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I had one at 2 DPO and one at 5 DPO.


----------



## bexxc

how many dpo are you now?


----------



## annie00

Post ur chart army are show me a link..


----------



## annie00

Bex ur nursery is lovely!! So cute!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

thanks :) we have a little more decorating to do, but it's getting pretty close now.


----------



## armymama2012

I dont use FF for temping so therefore I dont know how to post it. My temps are weird because of insomnia and not going to sleep until 2-3 a.m. It didnt even establish a coverline for me!


----------



## armymama2012

exxc, I am 8 dpo now. I am thinking of testing on Tuesday which would be 10 dpo.


----------



## bexxc

well, i guess just keep paying attention to the signs your body gives you like you've been doing. you're gonna catch that eggy this month come hell or high water!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

still can't wait to see your tests! second like, here you come!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks for the positivity Bexxc. I am 60% sure I am pregnant. My two successful pregnancies were both conceived in August so I'm hoping the same for this year.


----------



## bexxc

must be a fertile month for you guys! fx'd that it stays lucky for you!


----------



## bexxc

you've all been pretty quiet today. everyone doing ok? :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm fine. Just fighting my usual insomnia. Trying to keep entertained until i am tired. how are you?


----------



## bexxc

i feel your pain, hun. it took me forever to fall asleep last night. today should be fun after only 5 hours of sleep. i have a 4 hour seminar on unconscious bias in the classroom and then who knows what for the rest of the afternoon. :wacko: then i've got to struggle through the evening without napping so i won't have this same problem tonight.


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies!! I'm not fighting insomnia I'm fighting back pain !! It hurts so bad!! But I got to do clothes n unload dish washer and then I'm gonna use a heating pad .. It's throbbing


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: try to do some stretches. what to expect as some exercises/stretches you can do specifically for back pain. maybe that would help a little.

i'm on a quick "break" from work, so i'm in my classroom for about an hour setting things up. off to make some copies for tomorrow...


----------



## armymama2012

Well today is day 3 of having EWCM still which confuses me but I am on Wednesday and Saturday. I am pretty sure I am pregnant but have no proof yet.


----------



## annie00

Well it's official I have gd I have to do a three hour test now..


----------



## bexxc

army- have you tried testing yet??? keeping fx'd for ya!

annie- i'm sorry :hugs: what happens after the 3 hour test? is that just to measure the severity?


----------



## annie00

No she said if I do have them they r gonna monitor me closely and send me to a nutritionist ... I'm not sure what monitoring me means ? More ultra sounds bloods I'm not sure.. I got to go pick up my work order in the morning and then head to hospital.. For 3 hours.. I am thinking bout bringing my iPad but I'm not sure people gonna clown me lmao


----------



## bexxc

i would definitely bring the ipad! who cares what anyone else thinks. i wouldn't want to sit around there for 3 hours with nothing to do. when i have my gtt i'm at the very least going to bring my kindle.


----------



## annie00

Yea guess ur right I have the netflix app and I can watch movies.. Make sure I don't forget my ear phones :) 

Army it's Monday did u test?


----------



## armymama2012

I tested an hour ago and BFN. Still going to take another on Wednesday and probably Saturday.


----------



## bexxc

it's still pretty early. plenty of time for that second line to show up!


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree keep testing!!,!, don't give up sweetie!

I'm starving I didn't like supper and I cook this often and I just didn't like it so it's now 10:20 and Im bout to eat a personal pizza!,, I'm so hungry plus I have To fast at midnight


----------



## bexxc

i've totally been there. there are several recipes i used to make all the time that i just can't eat anymore. it's so weird. i thought that would go away after first try, but i still find certain foods downright icky to even think about.


----------



## annie00

Yea it was crazy... 

How hard r sprouts kicks?

Mines never got any harder??


----------



## bexxc

they've stayed more or less the same for the last two weeks or so. the really hard ones make my belly shake a little visibly and you can feel them a little from the outside, but most of them aren't that hard.


----------



## bexxc

well, today's the first real test of my feet and back. it's going to be a looooooooooooooooooooong day for me. the kids come back to school and then i have birth prep class for 3 hours tonight. i'll check in this afternoon if i can. have a great day, ladies!


----------



## annie00

Good luck Bex!!!! 

So im at the hospital I had to drink two bottles and draw blood and then every hour I have to draw more blood till 12 and guess what the Internet is down!!! So now what?


----------



## armymama2012

Hope everything goes well Bexxc. That sucks Annie! Well I took an OPK for kicks this morning and it came back positive. I hope I see two lines tomorrow!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, just popping in for a quick hello. 

Annie, sorry to hear you failed the 1 hour test, but i was actually reading something last night that said that many women fail the 1-hour test and then pass the 3-hour test. So don't worry too much about it at this point! And most of all, don't blame yourself. Our bodies are odd things and pregnancy definitely makes things more wacky than usual!

Bexxc, I can't believe you're back in tHe classroom already! In Canada most people don't start up at school again until the day after Labor day! Good luck to you in this busy first week. Make sure Morgan gives you lots of Footrubs!

Army momma, I'm excited for you! I hope the next time I come back on here there will be good news from you :) EWCM is a good sign. Are you certain you have ovulated? Could be a late O (with my 35 day cycles I don't usually ovulate until 21 dpo)? I was also one of the ladies who got EWCM-like cm after O in my pregnancy cycles. But for me it is usually cloudy or more gummy rather than clear. Not sure if that helps at all... But either way, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Well, we are currently in Whitehorse, Yukon. Way up north! We have already been through some areas of the Yukon and down to Haines, Alaska, where we took a ferry to Skagway, Alaska. It's so beautiful up here! We really like it in Whitehorse too, now Jamie wants to try and move here. LOL. I would though. Beats where we are living right now! Long winters but the wilderness is so beautiful, and there is a lovely culture in the city here.

As for the pregnancy, so far so good! 6 1/2 weeks now, symptoms are pretty minimal (which is normal for this stage for me)... Mainly just swollen/sore bbs, and fatigue...been sleeping 9-11 hours every night. Also reallllly frequent urination (requesting a lot of pull-overs on the driving days... Lol), and occasional waves of nausea/food cravingsor aversions. No bleeding or spotting. Yay! I am still trying to stay positive... It feels hard to believe that this one could be my sticky baby after everything that's happened.... But I am trying really really hard to give this baby the benefit of the doubt and all my positive energy.


----------



## annie00

Hi hope- awe I'm so jealous wish I was there wit you!! I heard its beautiful up there.. I just know that this is gonna be a sticky baby!!!! Hang in there

Army- u should take a preggo test if u had a + opk it means two things either ur ovulating now and get bding are ur preggo.. So u need to follow up with a preggo test!!

So I'm just got home.. The last two sticks they did to draw blood hurt a bit I'm bruised now prolly bc my arm was so sore!! I was starving so I got my a grilled chicken sandwhkch n tots from sonic I was sooo hungry!!! 

Now im sitting here on sofa about to go crawl in our new bed we bought last night :) 

It was onsale for the mattress it was 1000 we got it for 400 bc it was discountied .. I slep really nice last night n now I'm pooped and weak too


----------



## armymama2012

Don't tell me to test Annie! I need to wait.


----------



## annie00

No wat I'm sayin is if ur preggo n it's showing up on opk then it should show up on preggo test.. Dang!! I was just being supportive


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, I am impatiently doing a hair treatment right now. I am not wanting to sit still. Thanks for the support.


----------



## annie00

:)


----------



## bexxc

oh i am soooooo tired. my feet are SCREAMING! just wrapping things up and getting ready for work tomorrow, then it's off to grab some food and head to birth prep.

sorry the internet was down, annie :( how lame. that must have been totally boring. when will these results be in?


----------



## annie00

Couple days I'm assuming prolly bye Friday.. 
The Internet was down when I first for there but it ended up coming ulback up so I watched 2 episodes of family guy and one esp of law n ordere and then the last hour I played bingo lol 

It's 7:15 and we already ate supper I cleaned the kitchen half ass :/ and had my bathe now we r laying in bed.. We both r pooped!!

The sun is really getting to lance he has been coming home daily with head aches !!! 

There is no point to really clean my house yet bc lance still has to put up a book shelf n a end table n it's In the living room.. So when he gets done with that prolly Thursday I'll clean up top to bottom.. 
Plus I been feeling under the weather. COld fatigue sore throat my jaw really really hurts when I bite down n when I push on my ear!! 
It's. Not the side the tooth was pulled from either


----------



## armymama2012

The pain in your teeth might be from grinding your teeth at night unconsciously. I had TMJ (temporary lock jaw) my freshman year of high school. Couldnt open my mouth wider than 1.5 inches for over 6 months. I still get pain if I grind my teeth during sleep or chew on gum for too long.


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow! I just took another OPK for the heck of it and it is 2x darker than the control line. I swear its so dark purple its almost black! I will take and post a pic in a minute. Still going to test tomorrow!


----------



## annie00

That's crazy!! I'm starting to think maybe ur Oing? + opk with ewcm ??? Possiably? 

I thought it was that to but it's only one side n my ear hurts when I push on the hole.. Maybe it's a ear ache? I have no clue..

Post pic


----------



## armymama2012

Here it is: One a few inches away and a closer pic too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4816.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4818.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## armymama2012

It is possible. This is the time around where I O'd last cycle. However the thing that makes me think I O'd 10 days ago was that I had spotting the day after my O pain so I thought I was having ovulation spotting. I don't think you can have that spotting without ovulation.


----------



## annie00

No sweetie I spotted threw out my cycle just because.. Well now I know it was from my polyp .. 

I usually always spotted after sex..

That's def a + opk!! If I was u I would get baby dancing!!! That with the ewcm is a clear indicator ur fertile!!!!

Sometimes u can spot for no reason.. Like I said I spotted randomly but never around O... 

Have u had bd time las couple days including today?


----------



## armymama2012

We Bd'd on Sunday night but the last two nights he's been pissy so he didnt want sex.


----------



## bexxc

annie- maybe you have a sinus infection. i get jaw pain when my sinuses are really blocked. 

army- my first clue that i might be pregnant was a super dark opk. my opks when i o are usually as dark as, but not darker than, the control line. the day i got my pos. hpt i had taken an opk first and it was suuuuuuper dark! can't wait til your next test!!!

i'm so tired this morning. we didn't get home until almost 10 last night. i can't believe it's already time to go back to work!!! 

hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## annie00

U poor thing Bex!!! 
The weekend is Comin soon!!

Army did u test?


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait for the weekend! sleeping past 5:15 will be a real treat! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Tested and BFN. I guess I am ovulating today. Here we go again.


----------



## bexxc

well, i guess that's better than a bfp and getting af. at least you've still got a shot!


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree wit Bex u still have a shot and get bd !!! Ur not out just yet!!!


----------



## annie00

Our living room completely empty and just shampooed!! Carpet is so soft n fluffy!!!!!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/43F596CD-B311-4A78-83FF-74FD0A484389-755-00000076465160BC.jpg

Our new furniture will be in Friday.. I wish it was tomorrow though


----------



## bexxc

how exciting! i can't wait to see how it all looks!


----------



## bexxc

good morning, girls! i'm about to start another workday and just wanted to pop and in and say i'm thinking of you guys before things get hectic. luckily every thursday is a minimum day in our district so we can have the afternoons for professional development, so the kids get out at 12:50. that means two less hours i have to be on my feet today. the trade-off is i have to sit through two hours of staff meetings/training, but i'll take it right now! 

sprout has really upped his/her kicking game over the last couple days. i don't notice it much when i'm up moving around in my classroom (the movement probably puts him/her right to sleep), but second i sit down it's like a little baby rave in there! i definitely haven't had any problems with insomnia since going back to work. i just pass right out at bedtime. it's awesome! i only got up once to pee last night! of course, that's probably the broken classroom air conditioner dehydrating the wee out of me, but what can ya do?

i hope you girls have a lovely day! i'll check in later.


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex yea I'm excited too :) 

Well lance just called me and they evacuated that swamp where he was working at this morning. Bc a killer is on the loss the guy shot to cops this morning at a plant and he was just a random person!! Wow!!!

Bex that's Awsome about every Thursday!! I'm 25 weeks today!! 

Bentlie been very active too :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed that I ovulated yesterday. Going to try and BD for two more nights (we Bd'd 2 days before ovulation and day of). Testing on the 27th!


----------



## annie00

Army hate to say it but told ya!! 
I'm glad u got some good bd in!! 

I have baked choc chip cookies n peanut butter cookies I added food. Coloring!! Look

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/64B71856-99FB-4088-8D50-79D5A375D681-755-000001A863E8F90E.jpg


----------



## annie00

It official I have gestional diabetes.. 
Wesdnay I got to go to nutritionist at 8:30 in the morning she is gonna give me a diet to follow and a sugar meter and I have to check. Blood sugar when I wake up and then 2 hours after I eat and then I bring in all my records to my dr appt


----------



## bexxc

army- hooray for confirmed o!!!!! can't wait for the 27th to see some good lines!

annie- happy 25 weeks! the cookies are adorable! sorry about your diagnosis. i'm sure the nutritionist will help you get things under control so you don't need insulin injections.

i'm just on a quick break at work. i have to wrap things up and prep for tomorrow so i can head home!


----------



## annie00

Damn girl I couldn't do what u do ur so busy lol :)


----------



## bexxc

it's really exhausting right now because i'm not used to being on my feet and walking around for eight or nine hours a day...and i weigh around 25 extra lbs, but i'll get used to it after another week or two. there's a girl at work who i used to mentor that's due november 30, so at least i have someone to gripe to about my achy feet! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Awe how Awsome!! She is due day after me!!! 

Anyone said anything bout ur bump?


----------



## annie00

Is crystal light good for me gd wise?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i get rubbed a lot and all the kids want to hug my stomach! :haha:

you must be really excited about your furniture coming tomorrow. what time are you expecting the delivery?


----------



## annie00

11-12 I'm excited I'm eating a apple watching lance put together my accent tables


----------



## bexxc

how nice :) i put together most of our baby furniture myself. i love morgan, but he's not very handy and i wanted to make sure it was done correctly.


----------



## annie00

LMFAO that's to funny I no how to do it but lance likes to do things like that


----------



## bexxc

as far as the crystal light goes, i'm not really sure. i don't think that fake sweeteners are great for pregnancy to begin with. i know anything with aspertame is a no-no. maybe just stick to water for now and ask your nutritionist. when is your appointment?


----------



## annie00

Is crystal light good for me?


----------



## bexxc

here's some additional info on crystal light just fyi :)

https://www.livestrong.com/article/413874-what-are-the-ingredients-of-crystal-light/


----------



## annie00

Thank you. 
I didn't think it had asptine in it.. 
Weird..

I'm gonna stick to water... Eww 

My appt is wen at 8:30am


----------



## bexxc

i know...i get tired of water, too. i usually have a glass of fortified oj in the morning and then i force myself to drink 8-10 glasses of water a day. if i get really desperate for something with a little flavor, i mix a little pomegranate juice into some sparkling water.


----------



## annie00

What about welchs grape juice? I'm sure thats full of sugar


----------



## bexxc

yeah- most juices have quite a bit of sugar. like i do with the pomegranate juice, you could just make it mostly sparkling water and add a little juice just to get the flavor.


----------



## annie00

Hmmm.. U know the sparkling waterthat is carbonated? I'm sure that's full of sugar too.. Bc I really like sparkling water and grape juice but there both out


----------



## bexxc

i buy a brand called la croix. it's just water and carbonation. there are no sweeteners or anything else in it. then i just top it off with a little bit of juice. i don't know if it's available where you are, but it might be worth looking for if you're sick of plain water. i'm sure your nutritionist will have some better suggestions.


----------



## annie00

It has aspartame whatever that is


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm gonna have to look into it!! Thanks :)


----------



## bexxc

aspertame is some horrible artificial sweetener that is supposed to cause cancer or something. my ob's office recommends avoiding anything with aspertame as an ingredient. 

the la croix water is available on amazon if you can't find it there. they don't have the plain kind available, but they have some flavored ones. it's all natural flavoring. if i can't find the plain at the store, i usually buy the lemon one...makes a great mixer.


----------



## bexxc

btw i'm sure any brand of all natural sparkling water is fine- that's just the one our grocery store happens to carry. just check the ingredient list.


----------



## annie00

Yea Im gonna have to check for it... 

Crazy huh!! 

Man I keep having this horriable pain on my side like its a contraction but I'm not sure it burns like fire


----------



## bexxc

yikes! that sound painful. i thought bh contractions were just supposed to feel like pressure. i didn't think they burned. could it be round ligament pain? when's your next appt with your ob? maybe you can ask about it then? or if it's too far away, maybe you should call and ask.


----------



## annie00

NO my bh contractions burn and my stomach gets super tight!!! My OB appt is next Monday it had stopped for now.. I promise when u have ur first bh u will know it makes me scream a bit n tense up :/


----------



## armymama2012

If Bh contractions hurt and make you want to scream, be ready for real constraction when they come every 1-5 minutes and last for a minute. Mine were always in my back which is far worse than having mostly front pain.


----------



## bexxc

glad your contractions stopped. our childbirth class teacher said that being dehydrated can cause contractions, so make sure you're getting plenty of water. you'll probably need more than 8 servings since it's hot.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur teacher is right bc our dr told me the same thing:) 
Our furniture arrived I love it!!! 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6F632F9F-95E5-40E0-AAB8-2A4ABB070B05-755-000002AB06942715.jpg


----------



## annie00

Bex do u think it's to much brown?


----------



## bexxc

i think it looks really great!!!! it's a great contrast with the walls and the carpet, so the brown really stands out! i can't believe how perfectly everything fits into that space. it's like it was designed to go there!


----------



## annie00

Thank you!! I love it .. But my damn recliner bye the haul way is hitting the wall.. So now I'm aggravated and it looks uneven


----------



## bexxc

oh i didn't even think of that. can you just angle it a little more or does that make it look awkward?


----------



## annie00

I have no clue what to do I have tired putting it straight it looks weird and I dunno what to do now.. I'm gonna wait and not lean back untill i fix it :( I'm gonna have to think about it :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure you'll figure out a way that works eventually. i understand your frustration though. i hate it when i have something "set up" in my mind a certain way and then it just doesn't work out like that for some reason. 

it felt so good to sleep in until 8 this morning! oh my gosh! it's unbelievably fabulous!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well yesterday was 2 DPO and I had a .6 drop in temp but luckily today it shot back up by .8. Yesterday I felt horrible and nauseous all day and today isnt much better. I dont know whats going on with my stomach.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry you're not feeling well, army. i hope you're not coming down with something.


----------



## annie00

Good morning! So glad u slept late Bex! I'm just waking up n the weather is horriable!!!!! So I'm bout to eat Raman noodles and cuddle wish lance was home :) lol


----------



## bexxc

i just had some oj and toast. i'm gonna get up in a few minutes and start cleaning. i was really tired after work this week, so i didn't get as much done in the afternoons as i normally would!


----------



## annie00

That's very understandable!! 
I cleaned top to bottom yesterday so I'm off today


----------



## bexxc

i'm so jealous!!! i'd like a day off! :haha: okay. getting off my ass now!


----------



## annie00

Lol have a great day :)


----------



## bexxc

taking a break to have a little snack! morgan bought me some peaches and they are so sweet and juicy! yum! trying to get the majority of my housework done before it gets too hot! back to it!


----------



## annie00

So I started bleeding!! In the toliet an on toliet paper.. I got dressed and rushed to the er and they rushed me to labor n delivery ASAP I didn't even wait in the waiting room!! It just so happened my OB that I see was on call so she came in they started hooking monitors on my belly and blood pressure cuffs and I monitored me for bout a hr well then my dr came back in n checked my cervix and she said they were still high n closed! So I'm waiting for my discharge paper to go home she told me I can drink crystal light and power aid zero since I'm gd and she also told me to go home and rest with feet up and I'm gonna bleed again since she checked me.. I go back n see her next Monday and if I bleed r cramp again to call r r come back to hospital!! Thank the good lord my little baby girl is okay!! I had a lot of blood too!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow, annie! that must have been terrifying! i'm so sorry. are you feeling okay now? do they have any idea what caused it? would your polyp cause that much bleeding? oh my gosh...a thousand :hugs: are they going to put you on bed rest?


----------



## annie00

Thank you so much!! She didn't mention anything about bed rest.. She told me since my cervix r high m closed then it was most likely my polyp.. Remember at like 8 weeks when I was passing huge clots of blood and the polyp caused that so I guess the polyp can be a real bitch..


I was really scared bc I haven't felt her move all day and then the bleeding when I got her hooked up to monitors she started going crazy and flipping out!! I laughed bc I was in such relief!! 

My dr told me if I ever saw bright red blood to come into


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i had forgotten that you were passing clots early on. i guess it was the polyp. i'm sure you'll be glad to say goodbye that that after all the trouble it's caused! i wonder if the contractions you'd been having were somehow irritating your polyp. whatever it was, i'm so happy everything's okay. definitely take it easy for at least a day or two. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Annie OMG I am so sorry you have been through that!! I am really glad everything is OK. It has just been a terrible time for you with this polyp. I know it will all be worth it in the end.

Well I am back from my trip. It was totally awesome and wonderful. I have good news and bad news though...

The good news is that OH is now DF :happydance: he booked a surprise floatplane trip (private) all around the BC/Alaska mountains...we landed at a lookout point and he got on his knee :cloud9:

However, this joy has been slightly ruined...I went for my beta yesterday when I got home (doc wanted to do one more before U/S). Didn't get the results right away. Then yesterday and this morning I was getting funny/strong side cramping which was really kind scaring me (ectopic) so we went to emergency this morning. The doctor did a physical exam and said there are NO signs of an ectopic and that my uterus is the right size for 7-ish weeks. BUT, he looked up my beta results from yesterday and they are only 1184 :cry: I am beside myself....soooo sad.... they don't have an ultrasound tech in on weekends so I have to go in first thing Monday morning and bring my requisition. It's an emergency form so the doctor said they should be able to get me in within the week (and of course if anything gets worse to come in again). So I will know more later. But for now I think the fate is in the numbers. 1184 is far too low. It's too low for 7 weeks and the doubling time is way too slow (I think I calculated something like 164 hours). Ugh. I should be happy but I'm just a wreck... :cry::cry::cry: 4 M/Cs in a year?????


----------



## bexxc

wow, hope. i just don't know where to start. i'm so excited about your engagement!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: what a wonderful vacations surprise. 
but i'm so sorry that things are not going as expected with your pregnancy. :hugs: surely this can't be happening again. is there any way there could be a mistake with your betas?


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks, Bexxc....no matter what happens, its going to be a nice distraction to have a wedding to plan.

I don't think there could be any mistake. The doctor first came in and said they were either 1100 or 11,000...he couldn't remember so he went out and looked again and wrote them down. So I would feel pretty certain they are correct. *sigh*. The waiting is just the worst. :(


----------



## bexxc

how frustrating that you couldn't just have a scan there and then. i'm kinda surprised they don't have someone there on the weekend. pregnancy emergencies could happen any time...guess things just work a little differently there.


----------



## hopestruck

Yeah...it's the small town thing. Definitely frustrating. I am really starting to hate this place for more reasons than one. :(


----------



## annie00

Thanks for ur concern hope!! First off big congrats for getting engaged what a lovely surprise!!! 
I'm so sorry ur numbers isn't doubling.. I just don't see how this can be happening again!!! 
Surely if it is the drs should do testing n find something wrong bc this is ridiculous!!
I hope the numbers r a mistake!!! Keep u in my prayers!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie...I agree, I really felt like, NO, there is NO way I will have a 4th M/C. There is NO WAY. Of course there is still a small chance things could work out...but it really is very small. I'm not really feeling pregnant these days either :( I will keep you posted...

Not sure what I'll do if it ends up being another loss. Maybe take some time off and go for more testing at a specialized clinic and do the full out uterus biopsy/HSG stuff. The gynecologist I saw today (who was lovely) actually said that my uterus is retroflexed (different from retroverted) which is news to me. And he also recommended trying heparin next time in addition to the progesterone.... ugh.


----------



## bexxc

miracles happen every day and i'll certainly be praying for yours. i wish there was more that i could do to help.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks :hugs: It means a lot that you ladies are here for me to talk to about this. I only told Jamie and my BFF this time so it's nice to be able to vent somewhere.


----------



## annie00

We r hear for u sweetie :) 

I just told my mil I was at the hospital and she seemed like she didn't even care.. What a bitch!! Oh well I wish I wouldn't have told her!! She prolly thinks I'm a hypercondract


----------



## bexxc

geez. as usual, she sounds like a real peach. (we need an eye-rolling smiley on here).


----------



## annie00

Yea we def do.. She is a loser lmao if it doesn't pretan to get she isn't digging in


----------



## bexxc

wow...what a sad little life she must have.


----------



## annie00

Yea it's pretty pita full but it's her own fault!! All she does is stay on the damn computer on Facebook and gossips.. What a life lol..


----------



## annie00

Well I'm bout to eat boiled crabs I'll be back later.. I'm outside on the porch and it's pouring down raining.. I love it!'


----------



## bexxc

sounds fabulous all around. i'm pretty jealous! i'd love a little rain (and some boiled crabs!) right about now.


----------



## annie00

It's still raining.. I don't know y'all eat that there.. They were so good I ate prolly 2 dozen lmao!!!


----------



## bexxc

mmmm....sounds tasty! 
i have to get up and cook. i'm making chicken fried rice. i feel like we just had it, but morgan asked for it again. i just woke up from a nap and i'm all groggy so i don't feel like cooking, but we've got to eat something. it's also really hot and i don't want to stand by the stove with poor sprout getting all hot from the burner. poor kid.


----------



## annie00

Lol that sux!! Well turn on ur ac silly!!! It's 70 degree in here and I'm cuddle up in recliner.. My dog just nipped me for no reason he has never ever even did anything other than licking he might not feel well.. 

Lance is in a horriable mood I'm starting to think he doesn't like me much anymore..

Lance never asks for anything for supper.. :(


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry he's being an ass. maybe he's just realizing the stress of being parents soon and doesn't know how to deal with it.


----------



## annie00

I have no clue.. I feel like he is pullin away from me.. We r watching tv together n he hasn't said two words to me.. I have no clue


----------



## bexxc

does he have a stressful project going on at work or something?


----------



## annie00

Nope not at all.. He drives a air boat so he doesn't do projects :) 
I dunno what his problem is.. He is sleepin on the sofa I tried to make him come to bed with me he said no so hmm


----------



## bexxc

wow...that's really weird. i wonder what crawled up his rear end...have you asked him what's wrong?

27 weeks today. according to this site i'm starting 3rd tri today, so i guess i'll start popping over to the third tri boards, but i'm not officially counting myself 3 tri until next week when what to expect says so. 

i got lots of cleaning done around the house yesterday, but i still have a little left to do, so i guess it's round two today!


----------



## annie00

Yay for 27 weeks.. 
So I guess I got a couple more weeks than I thought.. Oh well.. 

No I haven't asked him.. I got up and cooked bacon scramble eggs N toast with oj and he got up took a shower ate and said nothing I tried starting a convo at the table but it didn't work.. 

I'm dreading wesnday ! Ughh 8:30 am for a nutritionist and to start pokin my finger...
Than at 1:30 I have wic appt.

Tues I have our baptism meeting at6:30


----------



## bexxc

wow! sounds like a busy week for you. i have a busy week coming up too. aside from working every day, we have lamaze on tuesday night, an ob appointment on tuesday afternoon, and some family coming over the weekend, so i'm planning a dinner party for 9. plus, my sil and two nephews are staying at our house, so i have to plan sunday breakfast as well! hopefully getting the bulk of the cleaning done this weekend will make it easy to make the house presentable on saturday!

gosh, i wish lance weren't being such a tool!!!


----------



## bexxc

hmmm....just looked at the what to expect app and it says 3rd tri today. guess i'll count it, then.

well, hooray for 3rd tri! :happydance: in the homestretch now!


----------



## bexxc

oh i didn't even notice! we just passed 3,000 posts!!!


----------



## annie00

Holly crap!!!!! 3000!! Do we sit on this all day and chat ??? lmao!! That's Awsome!!

How girl u r busy busy!! 

I bet ur dr sends u to do ur gd test.. 

Its pouring again and I'm watching tv cuddle with my dog :) 

Did I tell u I went to dollar store last night n bought a bunch of snacks that's sugar free?? Vanilla waffles choc chip cookies thin mints crystal lite..


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i'll be having my gtt at 28 weeks. my doc doesn't bother with the 1 hour. he starts at 2 hour test for everyone. he says the 1 hour test gives too many false positives.

that's great about all the stuff you found at the dollar store! i went there two weeks ago and bought a bunch of prizes for my classroom treasure chest. :)

clearly you already know you're having a girl, but have you ever tried the baking soda test? i've tried it a few times and once it fizzed (boy) and twice it didn't fizz at all (girl). just curious if it was accurate for you.


----------



## annie00

No but I would try it if u tell me how? And if I can use old baking soda from my freezer :) 
I don't have any new one


----------



## armymama2012

Hey girls. Sorry I wasn't on yesterday. Was running errands and then went to the ER for sharp pain which turned out to be a ruptured cyst on my right side. I am hoping I can still be pregnant since we timed intercourse perfectly and it didn't rupture until 3 DPO.


----------



## bexxc

annie- you put a little baking soda in the bottom of a cup and pee on it. they say if it fizzes it's a boy and if it doesn't fizz at all it's a girl. i'm sure baking soda from your freezer would be fine.

army- sorry about the cyst. that sounds really painful. are you feeling better now?


----------



## annie00

Good luck army!! Fingers crossed for u


----------



## annie00

Okay I'm goin do it :)


----------



## bexxc

woohoo! can't wait to see what happens.

i've heard it's not any more accurate than any other old wives tale, but it's always fun to try stuff like that.


----------



## annie00

Nothing happened lmao!!!


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...wonder if i've got a girl in there. i did it this morning and there wasn't so much as even one bubble.


----------



## annie00

Mine either it didn't even bubble lmao!! 

Ur having a girl :) 

Well when our kids r born we can prove it wrong r right :)


----------



## annie00

I just got out the bathe washed my hair and waitin on lance to get back he is with his buddies talking about deer hunting.. A new restraunt opened a steak house n I wanna go eat there before wesnday bc starting wesnday I'm gonna really stick to my diet and poke my finger ... Since its raining but I don't think he will go he is a ass!! Never wanna spend money lol


----------



## bexxc

yeah :)

like i said, i don't think it's any more accurate than holding a ring over your belly! :haha: but it's fun all the same. 

i'm so annoyed. i wanted to take a bump picture today, but morgan took the camera with him. our house was burglarized about 3 years ago and ever since then he packs random stuff up when he leaves even though it's completely irrational. we have an alarm now, so the house is safer than keeping it anywhere else, but he just won't hear it. then when i need something, it's not here! :growlmad:

when are you having your baby shower again? at the end of this month? are you getting excited for it?


----------



## annie00

Oh wow!! Why does he bring things with him? That's odd lmao!! 
Baby shower is sept 30


----------



## bexxc

oh...for some reason i had end of august in my mind...weird.

for whatever reason he just thinks if all his stuff is with him it will be safe. but then sometimes he ends up leaving it in his car...totally not safe. i don't know what his problem is with it but it gets on my nerves!

i'm sorry about your dinner plans. morgan can't really bitch about not wanting to spend money because i make a lot more than he does right now. i guess that's one nice thing about working- even if it is exhausting. :haha:


----------



## bexxc

i just blew up my new exercise ball. i am so excited! the second i sat on it it took all the pressure off my back. we were practicing birthing positions with exercise balls last week in our lamaze class and it was so comfortable i just had to buy one for my classroom. we'll bring it to hospital for labor too!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow that Sounds Awsome!! 
I wish I had my own money lol


----------



## bexxc

it definitely has its perks. i never have to ask for anything, so nobody can ever tell me know. and i'm pretty good with budgeting, so i never worry about credit card debt. 

i'm feeling so lazy today! i know i need to get up and clean, but i really just want to sit here and eat.


----------



## annie00

It's still freaking raining ughh.. 
Joe dirt is about to come on I love that movie I just order something to eat from the little deli up the road I'm so hungry and im lazy as hell too but my head is pounding!!


----------



## bexxc

i have a little bit of a headache too. i tried taking a nap, but it's still there.


----------



## annie00

I tried to nap but no lance wouldn't let me..


----------



## bexxc

why the hell not? i don't know how you haven't kicked his ass yet. i probably would have given morgan a black eye by now. again, you are clearly just way more patient than i am.


----------



## annie00

I thought I was hungry I only ate half my damn food n I'm nasueated


----------



## annie00

Lol I know and now the damn rain is over so that sux ass!!!!! 

I'm so nasueated!!


----------



## bexxc

wow. i'm sorry- what did you eat?


----------



## bexxc

my goodness! sprout's movements have gotten so strong over the last week that it really catches me off guard and makes me laugh sometimes s/he just kicked so hard that my entire belly visibly shook. then s/he proceeded to do some weird little jiggle dance in there! it's so funny!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy how sweet!! I ate a sausage one a bread with French frys


----------



## bexxc

maybe it was just too greasy for you...


----------



## annie00

Maybe so... Not sure lance is begging me to go to Walmart I don't feel like it


----------



## bexxc

what does he want at walmart?


----------



## annie00

Some rubber boots for work....


----------



## bexxc

well certainly he can handle that on his own! :haha:


----------



## annie00

I agree but he wont do crap by his self!!!!


----------



## bexxc

men! for being the "stronger sex" they sure are big babies!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! amc is playing groundhog day six times this week! it's one of my all time favorite movies! i have it on dvd, but i still want to watch it on tv :haha:


----------



## annie00

I never seen that movie... :/


----------



## bexxc

wow! really? i just love it. 
well, it's on amc twice a day for the next 3 days. you should check it out :)


----------



## annie00

I have it set to auto toon I'm gonna watch it!!!


----------



## bexxc

sweet :)

i just finished watching tombstone. now i'm watching some friends reruns while i write my lesson plans for the week.


----------



## bexxc

good morning, girls! 

ugh! 5:15 is soooo hard when you don't sleep well. morgan had a pm shift and wasn't home until almost 2, so i didn't sleep very well. then, for some reason, i kept worrying that the alarm wouldn't go off when it was supposed to, so i kept checking the clock every 5 minutes from about 4:10 on. morgan has another pm shift tonight. i hope i do a little better with it this time.

hope everyone has a great day. i'll check in if/when i get a break :)


----------



## annie00

Awe that must be just awful!!! I'm so sorry!!!! 

I'm not doing crap today except unloading dish washer sweeping floor and a load of clothes I just getting up...


----------



## annie00

My neighbor has breast cancer and she also has bone morrow cancer and the bone cancer is under control but she just found out she has breast cancer and she started treatment few weeks ago n she called me to go visit and her hair has all fallen out I feel sorry for her!! Shy


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to stop in for an update...went for an ultrasound today (they have been so good at squeezing me in!). I had the same sweet tech as last time. She was able to find a small gestational sac in my uterus, but nothing inside (likely because it was so very early). So...sad, yes...I had my little breakdown the other day with Jamie...but honestly, I am feeling very zen about the whole thing. There is good news, in my opinion...the good news is that it is NOT ectopic (as far as she could see - that would be much worse for now and the future!), and that my tubes, ovaries, and uterus still look good and clear (and uterus was normal today, not retroflexed). Also, since the gest sac was so small I am thinking it won't be too painful or traumatic of an experience. I am bleeding a bit now (what timing, huh?) so am thinking it's immanent. Awesome present for my bday tomorrow! :dohh:

On a related note, I am going to try to see the gyno I saw in emergency this week for follow up, since my doc is out of town until early Sept. He was super awesome and seems quite experienced with this stuff. So I am going to ask him about future potential treatments. He mentioned trying heparin (blood thinner) in the next pregnancy. I am also going to ask about prednisone (steroid that you take only in the 1st tri). Both have really high success rates for unexplained recurrent M/C.

So we shall see....


----------



## annie00

Awe bless ur heart hope!! I couldn't imagine!!! 
Ur in really good high spirits though :)
That sounds like a Awsome plan about seeing the ER room and ur very lucky Jamie is there for u!!!! 

R u gonna try again? 

Ur in my prayers!!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie...I appreciate it :hugs: All you can really do is stay positive, you know? Sometimes the grief is overwhelming, but you just have to focus on the good things. I know it will happen. This is definitely some major character building for me!

As for trying again, I don't know...we will eventually, but now that we are getting married we're not sure if we want to try again right away or wait! Part of me wants to try again...the other part wants to say f*ck it, and go on birth control until our wedding, lol. I don't want to accidentally find myself due to give birth the month of our wedding...and I also don't want to be 3 months pregnant, fat and zitty because of steroids and progesterone! LOL. On the other hand though, if we decide on a spring wedding we could start trying again this fall to have a summer baby...I wouldn't mind being 6 or 7 months pregnant for the big day. So right now the plan is to talk to the doctor to see what he recommends. I might see if I can get an HSG to rule out any uterine abnormalities. I was reticent about doing it but at this stage it can't hurt. Sometimes there are fibroids, polyps, or septums that you can't feel or see on U/S and can really affect proper implantation.


----------



## hopestruck

Also... i have been tossing around the idea of going the medical vs. the non-medical route for my next pregnancy. 

Medical route - more drugs and testing - possibly HSG, more blood tests, then experimental drugs like heparin, prednisone, and progesterone...

Non-medical route - screw doctors, try all natural with acupuncture and herbal remedies. 

What I find really interesting is that the "most successful" pregnancy I have had (#3, baby boy) started out with acupuncture. I was thinking today that everything was going well until I stopped acupuncture when I moved. Coincidence? I also recently purchased something called "Welcome Womb" that is a herbal remedy (used by midwives and naturopaths) and has awesome success stories for women with recurrent m/c. I want to believe that my body can do this on its own, without loading it up with chemicals, which is why this route is appealing to me even if it means a little more uncertainty.

What do you guys think? Honestly...I need some advice!


----------



## bexxc

i'm totally jealous. i'd love to laze around right about now. but i'm almost done for the day- just clean up/prep for tomorrow. should be able to go home in about 30 minutes :)


----------



## bexxc

hope- i'm sorry sorry this isn't working out again. a friend of mine tried acupuncture with her ivf. it hasn't resulted in a pregnancy yet, but she says it's made her feel different- in a good way. maybe a combination of medical and nontraditional treatments would be a good way to go. you could tailor something that feels right for you.

annie- i'm sorry about your neighbor. that's so sad.


----------



## bexxc

wow...i'm getting to "how many are in there" status! :blush:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1120.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, Bexxc you look great. <3


----------



## bexxc

i feel like i look enormous! i can't imagine what it's going to look like in 3 months right before i pop! i'm gonna have a torpedo!


----------



## annie00

Holly crap u took my breath away!!! 

U diff have a bigger bump them me and it's so perfect!!!!! 

I'm so jealous!!!

Hope~ I think it really depends on what y'all can afford Meds vs non Meds if that would be me n lance I would def look into treatment!!


----------



## annie00

I diff think ur haveing a boy bc ur carrying way higher than me !!


----------



## bexxc

i feel like it's grown a lot over the last couple weeks! sprout must have had a growth spurt! even my friends at work have commented that in the last week or so that we've been back i look bigger. 

man- i really didn't want to nap today because i didn't sleep well last night, but i just couldn't help it. i got home from work and the lights just went out!


----------



## annie00

Awe Ill say u really have sprouted lol!!! 

I bet ur so tired!!! Bless ur heart


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i've been pretty wiped out. it's hard getting back to work. i'm hoping my body will adjust within a couple of weeks. it's nice to be at home with my feet up :)


----------



## annie00

I beg so !! I'm sure u will adjust!! 

Lance just felt bentlie for the first time ever!! Wow he said I felt that.. :)


----------



## bexxc

that's awesome!!!!! how exciting!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

you haven't mentioned your bleeding anymore. has that stopped now?


----------



## armymama2012

well ladies, I am miffed. I took an OPK for the heck of it and at 6 dpo (since midnight) its still showing positive so I decided to test. Well hubby cleaned the bathroom today and he must have hidden the wondfos you sent me! So ticked! He probably thought I bought them behind his back so therefore he was not happy. Oh well, really shouldnt test til Sunday anyways so then I will confront him on this. Btw, I felt like crap all today, no matter what I ate I was nauseous and light headed.


----------



## bexxc

yay! one of my baby showers has a date set! october 6! i'm so excited!

babies r us is having an online sale today, so i bought our travel system at 20% off with free shipping! :) that's the last thing i'm buying off our registry until after my showers. i feel like at this point we have the bare essentials to at least survive at the beginning.


----------



## bexxc

oh army! that sucks! i'm sorry dh hid your stash! everything sounds really promising though. i can't believe you're going to be able to hold out til saturday. i'd never make it!


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies.

it was another rough night last night :( after napping i didn't get to sleep until around 11. morgan woke me up when he came home at 4 and i couldn't get back to sleep. ugh! and it's going to be a long day- lamaze tonight after work! 

i'm excited about tomorrow, though. we have our ob appointment and we'll finally get to schedule our 3d/4d u/s. :happydance: it should be only about 2 weeks away!


----------



## annie00

Yay Bex!! So excited for ur baby shower it's 6 days after mine!!! I have looked on my registry and the travel system and swing and bouncie r bought and that's the one thing I wanted was the bouncie!!! Lol.. I haven't checked in in a long time though :/

So my friend I have been texting for 9months is about to pop with a baby girl we met on ff and been talking ever since daily...
I sent her a 30 peice baby set clothes bibs pacifiers etc well she sent me a 5 peice Calvin klein onesies set a watch me grow wall hanger and picture frame and a back massager!! How sweet of her!!! I was like awe bless her heart!!!! 

I have the baptism meeting tonight at 6:30 then tomorrow I'm gonna be busy busy busy have nutritionist and wic wow!! 

I'm not bleeding anymore at the moment!!!! 

Army that sux about oh hideing ur stash!!!! Lol


----------



## annie00

Man I have been having a horriable upset stomach since last night I thought it was my blood sugar but I ate Raman. Noodles and I'm still have a upset tummie... Ughh


----------



## armymama2012

Well I asked him and he said he didnt even see the tests. So apparently I hid them from myself last week because I was so wanting to POAS, and now I cant find them! I still have one Target brand regular test and both of the digitals. I wish I had written down where I put them. They are probably in my bedroom somewhere.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow lmao


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/393A996C-D7E6-497F-BAD2-3D70DE8291D8-334-0000001C8B7C3EB2.jpg

Ill be 26 weeks tomorrow


----------



## annie00

My battery dead in my truck hopefully lance changes it tonight.. He is tryin to change it right now but I hope it fixes the problem


----------



## bexxc

wow! it's getting hard to keep up with bnb now that i'm so busy again! :haha: lamaze was good last night. we talked about transition and some medical and nonmedical pain relief options. i registered for early next month to take a 4 hour breastfeeding class and take a tour of the hospital. i'm going to preregister after the tour so we can skip the paperwork when i'm in labor.

i have a checkup this afternoon. definitely not looking forward to being weighed! (insert giant elephant smiley here.) but (as i've mentioned about 5 million times already, i am so excited to be able to schedule our 3d/4d u/s!!! hopefully i won't have to wait too long!



annie00 said:


> I have the baptism meeting tonight at 6:30 then tomorrow I'm gonna be busy busy busy have nutritionist and wic wow!!
> 
> I'm not bleeding anymore at the moment!!!!

so glad the bleeding has stopped. i know that was really worrisome!
good luck with your busy day. hope everything goes well with the nutritionist!



annie00 said:


> Man I have been having a horriable upset stomach since last night I thought it was my blood sugar but I ate Raman. Noodles and I'm still have a upset tummie... Ughh

maybe the ramen noodles were just too much white/refined carbs and it aggravated the gd since your body processes stuff like that as sugar. :shrug:



armymama2012 said:


> Well I asked him and he said he didnt even see the tests. So apparently I hid them from myself last week because I was so wanting to POAS, and now I cant find them! I still have one Target brand regular test and both of the digitals. I wish I had written down where I put them. They are probably in my bedroom somewhere.

oh no! i hate it when i hide things from myself with the best of intentions and it backfires! hope you're able to find them soon! how are you feeling.



annie00 said:


> My battery dead in my truck hopefully lance changes it tonight.. He is tryin to change it right now but I hope it fixes the problem

oh no! car problems are the worst! hopefully it is just the battery. as far as cars go, that's a cheap and easy fix. you never know when you're going to get hit with something truly expensive! 

lovin your bump! you look soooo cute! 

hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## annie00

Hey Bex!! I noticed u never on anymore I miss you!!!!! Lmao!!! 

Yes im do jealous I wanna preregister but they haven't offered it to me .. 
Thank good ness it was just my battery!!!! 
I'm bout to walk out for the nutritionist ..
:( 

My damn blanket has a ball of cotton and I get make it even again.. In so OCD about things like that!! It's driving me bonkers!!! 

Have a lovely day!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i totally miss being able to check in whenever i want to!

i think anyone can preregister at the hospital. they want you to wait until you're about 7 months along though. i think you can just show up at the labor and delivery station at the hospital where you plan on delivering and tell them you want to preregister. you should try it. the worst they can do is say no. 

glad the new battery took care of the issue. what a relief!!!

good luck at the nutritionist. hope they can get a meal plan going for you that gets everything under control!


----------



## armymama2012

I can honestly say that this is the only month I have had barely any symptoms. 7 DPO today and temp is still rising!


----------



## bexxc

that could be a really good sign. hope your temp keeps going up!


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna have to look into doing that!! 
So the nutritionist kept me there 3 hours and it was so Awsome!!!!!! 
I can eat what I want but I can only have certain amount of things like 2 servings of meat etc.. Really taught me a lot !!! I can drink Hawaiian punch light which is made with Splenda and also regular kool aid made with splenda though.. An I'm aloud to drink one diet drink at supper ... Did u know kool aid r Hawaiian punch counts as a water? 
And a egg is considered a meat? 
Holly crap I weigh 199 :( I have gained 38 lbs.. This is gonna make me lose weight... 

I also got my blood suga meter and I had to use it in front of the dr.. Didn't hurt.. 

So now I'm at health unit waiting for my wic.. Then after I leave him I'm going get my groceries and drinks so I can start first thing in morning... :) I'm ready to get it started but scared at same time :) 
Very over welming !!!

While I waited between dr visit I went got a mani and pedi ahh so relaxing it was at a spa!!!!! I also got my eye brows done!! It was 43 total I didn't find that bad at all!! I'm gonna go get them done again before my shower!!!


----------



## bexxc

don't worry. i weigh 201 as of today! yikes. i've gained 30 lbs! the doctor said not to worry about it as long as i'm eating healthy foods- which i am for the most part. i try to keep it whole grain/fruit/veggie based with some lean meat protein sprinkled it. 

glad your appointment went so well and you're happy with the plan they set out for you. that will make it a lot easier to follow!

my appointment went well today. sprout's heartbeat sounded strong and the doctor said my bump was measuring spot on. i'm having my gtt next week and we scheduled my 3d/4d u/s for next friday the 31st!!!!! i'm so excited that it's less than two weeks away. i could just burst!!! :wohoo: i can't wait to see sprout's sweet little face again!


----------



## annie00

Awe I bet ur just tickled pink!!!!!!!! Mine is next Wensday cant wait.. I weighed 165 and I now weigh 199 so that's what ... 34 lbs.. Holly cow.. My friend just said she gained 80 lbs for her first I can't keep having that!!!!!

Do u ever get light headed? Does diabetes run in ur family?


----------



## annie00

Holly shit!!!!!!!!

I'm in double digits!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah I'm so happy!!!

When I took my blood Suga after supper it was 110 which is awsome!!!!!! So I ate me a snack and I got another snack to eat then lay down


----------



## armymama2012

Annie, every pregnancy I get light-headed and 2 minutes later I pass out. Luckily I have never passed out when I was alone. Usually happens if I am standing for a long time. When I was pregnant with my daughter, if i started to get light-headed I would grab a candy bar and a drink, sit down and eat, and then pay for more stuff afterwards. (first time I passed out was taking a shower with DH. Second time my mom was blow drying my hair and I passed out).


----------



## bexxc

glad your blood sugar was looking so good! :happydance:

and happy double digits!!!! that's fabulous! third tri, here you come! 

i haven't been light-headed at all during my pregnancy, but i know it's a really common occurrance. to the best of my knowledge, nobody in my family is/has been diabetic. we've been very fortunate on that end of things. heart disease is the killer in my family.


----------



## annie00

Well ur very lucky! Heart disease is a HUGE killer in our family so is diabetes so I got a double whammy!!! 
Here is a pic I just took of my pooch snoozing ;)

I start 3rd tri tomorrow?


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6B587947-D0B9-46C6-B012-D3B270AEC088-1181-00000152ABB6C354.jpg


----------



## bexxc

3rd tri starts at 27 weeks, so you just have 1 more week to go :)

i don't see a pic...


----------



## bexxc

wait...never mind. the pic just took a minute to load.


----------



## bexxc

aw, your lil pup looks so cozy just snoozing away!


----------



## annie00

Sorry I had to post it from my phone lol....


----------



## annie00

He is a little shit!!!! I'm so bored .. Lance just layed down and I'm in the living room waiting on the update at ten on hurricane isaac


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your bored. that sucks. hope the hurricane steers well clear of you!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea me to ESP since I'm preggo.. We r used of it though...we have good insurance on our house if something happens we will just start over again... We don't usually evacuate bc lance is first responder n needs to be here day after storm and if u leave u can't come back for a week r so.. So yea... We just gonna go with the flow :) all u cn do...


----------



## annie00

It has been almost 3 yrs since we got hit so i guess we r due...


----------



## bexxc

due or not, i'd just rather it stayed away from you! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Awe xoxo!!!

;hugs;


----------



## annie00

:hugs:

Sorry ****


----------



## bexxc

my belly's jumping around like crazy right now!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!!!!! I'm eating two table spoons of peanut butter and I'm suppose to eat 6 crackers but I'm not wanting it!!! So I'm only gonns eat pb n start hard tomorrow on my diet n checking blood Suga!! I'm sooooooo tired!! I was on the rd from 7:30 til 4;30 

I also gonna eat breakfast tomorrow n nap for two hours n then get up do my blood and possiable nap again... She said I couldnap just don't skip meals r snacks.. I eat 7 x daily !!!


----------



## annie00

O wanted to tell u crystal light has apertine in it n it does pass threw the placenta so big no=no u was right!!!!!! Have no clue y my ob said it was safe!!!! :shrug:


----------



## annie00

The pest control guy is coming tomorrow and my house is clean but not spotless.. Clothes r washed dishes done house picked up n I was gonna clean tomorrow and be spotless but I think I need to chill n relax to get the hang of this diet.. What u think? 

I'm having hot dogs tomorrow on white bread


----------



## bexxc

with meals and snacks i probably eat about 6 or 7 times a day too, but that's not really any different from when i'm not pregnant. when i eat regularly i lose weight a lot faster because i don't binge. 

i was actually surprised that your ob had given you the ok on crystal light. maybe they just didn't realize it has aspartame in it. :shrug:

oh geez! sprout's bouncing on my bladder! gotta peeeeeeeee!


----------



## annie00

I lose weight when I don't eat I know it's bad but hey it works.. I mean I eat just enough for a kid.. Yes maybe so she wasn't thinking I guess..

Seinfield is on..I just started watching it like last week!!!! 

My dog is on my throw blanket on thr floor and going in circles pawing at blanket and repeating he did. That like 50x and finally plopped down!!!!! :haha: lol

Sometimes Bentlie will kick me and I get the urge to pee weird!!!!

Oh btw if u drink Pepsi r whatever... Today at Walmart I found Pepsi one zero calories and it's sweetened with splenda so Splenda is a okay for us so just wanna let u know... Instead of drinking diet dr pepper nightly with astatine I'm gonns drink this !!!


----------



## annie00

I'm going to bed I'm so pooped !! Night I'll check in tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the heads up, but i don't really drink much soda. i think i've probably had about half a can of 7up in the last month. i know- i'm weird!

i definitely get the urge to pee when sprout kicks in just the right spot. thankfully it hasn't happened during work yet! 

i think i might be getting sick. i woke up with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. this always happens at the beginning of the school year. the kids always bring a whole mess of germs back to school with them. i just hope i don't end up feeling too miserable.


----------



## annie00

Oh no that sux so bad!!! I would stay sick I always get sick a lot I'm surprised I havent got sick really bad yet since being preggo.. How r u feeling? 
If u do start feeling really bad can u take a day off?


----------



## armymama2012

Well today is 8 DPO and temp is still going up! Yay!


----------



## annie00

Sure wish I could see ur chart.. 

And FYI ur temp is gonna keep rising untill around 11 dpo bc progestrone stops making and ur temp drops..


----------



## armymama2012

Oh ok. I guess I shouldnt be so excited then. I guess if I see something different at 12 dpo, I'll have a better idea.


----------



## armymama2012

But my LP is only 11 days instead of 14 so that means it should go down at 10 DPO if AF is coming right?


----------



## annie00

Yea around that time.. Like for example I have a 14 lp and at 10dpo my temp shot way up n I tested n bfp..


----------



## bexxc

hope you both had great days!

after i got up and moving i didn't feel so sick, but my voice definitely sound like i'm coming down with something, so i'm sure it's in the mail. if i'm feeling really sick, i can take a day off, but i don't do that unless i REALLY need to. it's honestly easier to go in sick than it is to set up for a substitute because you have to write extremely detailed minute by minute lesson plans and you have to make sure all the materials are laid out for the sub, which means going in to work super early and setting everything up before you can go home and sleep. 

army- i wish i could see your chart, too! you should register for ff so you can post a link!


----------



## annie00

That really sux about taking off.. That's hard,, I'm watching the killing of the mandaize brothers how they killed there parents on LMN it's a true story


----------



## annie00

MAn I feel like I'm dating way to much!!! Like I just had my 8 pm snack n on my list I could have lunch meat heated on a bread wheat of course so I ate that n put a cheese on it for protein n I told lance it's like all I do is eat..
For lunch I had 2/3 cup of Raman noodles 3oz hamburger on George forman wit cheese one granny smith apple and I table spoon of peanut butter.. Then 3 hours later I had three graham cracker squares and a stick of string cheese n 8oz of milk.. 
Supper I had two hot dogs with bread and 1/2 cup chili 9 grapes n 12 cashews 
See what I mean .. I'm eating alot how am I gonna lose weight ?


----------



## annie00

Oops damn auto correct not dating eating!!!


----------



## bexxc

i don't think the goal is to necessarily lose weight. i think it's more to eat lower gi foods to keep your blood sugar more level rather than having it spike and drop throughout the day. it's really much healthier even when not pregnant to eat lots of little meals if you can manage it. it reduces hunger and fatigue and the symptoms of erratic blood sugar levels.

our travel system just got here!!!! eeeeeee!!!! i'm so excited!


----------



## annie00

Congrats!! I bet ur tickled pink!!! 

What am I suppose to do if I can't eat my snack? Bc I'm at a dr appt r my ultra sound bc both conflict with my eating snacks time..


----------



## bexxc

i'd say bring something that's a little more portable and eat it immediately before or immediately after. it's okay if you can't eat at your usual time every single day as long as you keep to your schedule whenever you can.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.


----------



## bexxc

are you still planning on testing on saturday? that's just a couple days away!!! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Yea like I'm skipping my 10:30 snack I just don't want it.. And I feel huge when I do eat it.. 

Tuesday threw Thursday my mom n dad will be here for my ultra sound and we wanna go try out the new steak house and I'm gonna ask my dr if I can eat whatever I want and just do my blood sugar r can I skip.. I mean he'll I want a ribeye lol!! I told lance I'm becoming miserable!! Getting up at 8:30 am eating suga testing n going back to bed till 10:30 I jus find it insane!!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> are you still planning on testing on saturday? that's just a couple days away!!! :happydance:

Cant decide between Saturday or Sunday because I only have one normal test left. Still haven't found my wondfos even though I have looked a lot.


----------



## annie00

Cool deal army! 

Ugh that storm is getting everyone nervous.. O Lordy!!! Looks like it might come right on top of us we just gonna have to wait n see. It will be here bye Tuesday!! Day my mom suppose to be here


----------



## bexxc

army- that stinks about the wondfos. i hope they turn up. 

annie- i'm so nervous for you! i hope you guys can at least avoid the worst of it!


----------



## annie00

Yea i hope it misses us too


----------



## bexxc

good morning, girls! 

it's friday!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

my weekend isn't going to be particularly relaxing. my sil, two nephews, bil, his girlfriend, mil, and fil are coming for dinner tomorrow. the sil and the boys will be staying with us overnight. i've gotta get this house cleaned up when i get home from work today and i'll have to spend most of tomorrow morning shopping and cooking. hopefully next weekend i'll be able to get a little rest! 

how are you ladies today?


----------



## armymama2012

Well temp jumped up by .4 this morning so I gave in and tested. Bfn! Testing again on Sunday. Also do not trust the Target brand that I used.


----------



## annie00

Wow hunnie!!! U got a busy weekend!!! What r u gonna cook for all of them? 

Army keep testing.. 

Lance has off Sunday but has plans Sunday with his friend to go work on deer lease. So my weekend is boring


----------



## annie00

What to expect says I'm a cucumber today yay!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm making shredded beef tacos :) i can do it in the crock pot and it serves a ton of people. plus all i have to do is put out toppings and people basically make their own damn dinner! lol. lazy? yes. do i care? nope! :haha:

i'm trying to make an appointment to get my hair cut next week. it's been awhile, but it's hard to do because the girl i got to works an hour away. i'm hoping i can schedule my haircut and then do my gtt that day. i might as well kill two birds with one stone since i'll have to take a day off work for my glucose test anyway.


----------



## annie00

U sound like me now n I don't even work lol I hate going into town so I make everything for that day!!!!

Wat is shredded tacos? Is that regular tacos n what about shells?? 

Monday I'm gonna ask my OB if I can go out to eat with my mom n just skip that nighy


----------



## annie00

So I'm nervous about testing my sugar tonight.. I didn't have a meal plan to follow bc It wasn't in the book.. So I ate untill I was full :( three medium slices of Lasange and a bannanna if it high I'll just tell my dr oops lmao


----------



## bexxc

for the tacos, instead of using ground beef, i slow cook a chuck roast and shred the meat with a couple of forks and mix it with some chiles and salsa. i'm going to have a variety of different shells. i'll make some corn, some flour, and some whole wheat shells and i'll do a variety of hard and soft. i'm also making a baked refried bean/black bean thing as a side dish and a mexican inspired salad. my bil's girlfriend offered to bring dessert, so i'm letting her handle that.


----------



## annie00

Sounds lovely??!! My blood sugar was a little higher 12 higher than normal.. Oh well I was experimenting


----------



## bexxc

i'm surprised they didn't give you at least a rough meal plan. doesn't that make you nervous? anyway, i'm sure you'll figure out just from your readings how much is too much and which foods really trigger it.


----------



## bexxc

i can't believe i forgot to tell you this. i don't normally have little white kids in my class. most of the kids i teach are of mexican descent. i happen to have one REALLY white kiddo in my class this year. i mean the works- blonde hair, blue eyes, and a huge smattering of freckles right across his nose. he came up to me today, handed me a big, shiny apple, and (with his "lazy r's") said, "i bwought you this apple cuz yoe pwegnant." i thought it was too cute!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!!! Bless his little heart!!!!! Give him A!!!!!! :) 

They gave me a rule to follow like 2 starches 1 fruit 3oz meat and 2 fat but when something not in thor book it's hard to figure it out.. Like I have my breakfast n lunch and snacks down perfect!!! It's my supper that's killing me!!! I'll talk to my dr about it Monday.. And also if I can have a cheat r a pass for when I go eat my steak!!! Lol :) :shrug: I want my ribeye!!!! :smile:


----------



## bexxc

mmmm! ribeye! i wouldn't want to give that up either!


----------



## annie00

Hehe!!! Boy do I love my ribeyes!!!!


----------



## bexxc

good morning!

i've got a busy day ahead of me. i'm off to the grocery store after i have a little breakfast and then i'm cooking and doing all my final house prep until the in-law brigade descends upon our house. i can't wait to see my nephews! 

what do you guys have planned for today?


----------



## armymama2012

Today we are going to start packing. Since we are behind on bills, hubby is going to move in with a friend and I am going to my mom's in Indiana as soon as he gets back from his 3 straight weeks of training in October. Today we are starting to pack because most of our stuff will go into a storage unit until we are back together. We are also cleaning out the car and going through stuff to see what we want to sell, give away, and keep.

P.S-My temp was 98.2 yesterday but went down to 97.9 today. I hope thats not a bad sign since it is still .8 above the coverline.


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex.. We not doing anything lance is working today and when he gets home prolly going watch the saints foot ball game somewhere... I'm gonna do my chores after this movie is done and I'll clean top to bottom
Monday an Tuesday before mom
Gets here..

Army that really sux about that.. I know people have a hard time at times.. Don't take this the wrong way but do u think maybe ur timing for a baby is right since Money is so tight? And maybe y'all should wait till y'all don't have to be away from each other.. Hope I didn't piss u off just wanted to state my thought..


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Hi Bex.. We not doing anything lance is working today and when he gets home prolly going watch the saints foot ball game somewhere... I'm gonna do my chores after this movie is done and I'll clean top to bottom
> Monday an Tuesday before mom
> Gets here..
> 
> Army that really sux about that.. I know people have a hard time at times.. Don't take this the wrong way but do u think maybe ur timing for a baby is right since Money is so tight? And maybe y'all should wait till y'all don't have to be away from each other.. Hope I didn't piss u off just wanted to state my thought..

I'm not mad Annie. As far as money goes, I'll be okay with another baby because we have budgeted how much I'll need a month and DH is having a certain amount sent to another account for him. We'll be fine. Anyways, its not guaranteed that I'm pregnant and I'll only have one more cycle after this one before we are in different states. Also our nerves are wearing out for each other so I think this break is what we need. He will come see us in December and I'll go to live back in IL with a friend who has agreed. By the end of January he will be deployed.


----------



## annie00

I understand now... Makes sense I hope everything works out n I wish u the best of luck :hug:


----------



## bexxc

annie- we just finished our top to bottom cleaning for our family. morgan "helped" but he's utterly terrible at cleaning, so i had to follow him around and redo most of it. :haha: it was very sweet of him to want to help though.

army- that sucks. as much as morgan can get under my skin sometimes, i don't think i'd ever be able to live apart from him if i could help it. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Yea when lance has to go outta town to work it sux!! So we r about to go to hobby lobby and get her letters for her wall and ribbon to hang them and some paint to paint the letters and prolly go eat..


----------



## annie00

I feel horriable we ended up going eat a buffet and instead of doing my sugar at 8 I have to do it at 9.. I'm just gonna tell my dr that I went out to eat and if she fuses me I'm glnna tell her well I can't let this crap take over my life now can I?


----------



## bexxc

did you find the letters and ribbon you wanted?

i survived my dinner party and now just my sil and two nephews are left here. i was able to get one load of dishes in last night before going to bed, so the house isn't too much of a disaster. :)


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex!! Yes we found everything we need.. But looks like that's gonna wait bc now we have to pack and secure things outside bc issac is coming towards us!! Lovely


----------



## bexxc

i've been watching that on the news this morning and thinking about you guys. i'm sorry this is such a disruption to your lives! i just hope it doesn't do much damage!


----------



## annie00

Yea me too.. I'm just upset bc now I'm gonna have to reschedule my ultra sound


----------



## bexxc

oh i didn't even think of that!!!! that really stinks! you must be so disappointed! :hugs:

well, sil and nephews just hopped in the car and headed back to la. i just put in my 3rd load of dishes and it looks like there's still one more to go! sheesh! :dishes: now i just have to sweep and vacuum around everywhere my younger nephew ate anything :haha: and get all the tablecloths, napkins, sheets, and towels into the washer.


----------



## annie00

Wow hunnie glad ur day is over with ur family but sounds like u still got plenty of chores to do..

Well we r own out way to lowes to go get another genorater.. We have one but we want one to push our ac in the camper...


----------



## annie00

I'm really upset not only about the ultra sound but bc lance wants to go stay in his moms house n I'm bout to go crazy bc I have my dogs n she already has three of them there so she is gknna be rude


----------



## bexxc

oooh...that sounds like an unpleasant situation. i'm sorry. is there anywhere else you guys can stay that you could both agree on?


----------



## annie00

I think we r just gonna stay here.. I'm not worried if it gets bad we will go to his grandmas right down the road


----------



## bexxc

are you guys directly in the expected path or do you guys expect to be hit more indirectly?


----------



## bexxc

just posted this in today's journal entry, but will re-post here so you don't have to go over there...

we just got an e-mail from morgan's cousin and they decided that the last little girl they had was going to be their last baby and they're giving us their baby bath, baby bjorn, swing, bassinet, boppy, a nursing cover, and an activity mat. um...yes please!!!!! i feel so lucky!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex that is Awsome!!!!! I'm so happy f or you!!!! 


We r in direct path as of the last update


----------



## bexxc

oh no! are you sure it's safe for you guys to stay?


----------



## annie00

Yea they not doing a mandatory evcAution yet just volunteery .. And now we r in the worst case serinnio I think we gonna go ahead n go to his grandmas house


----------



## bexxc

it's supposed to make landfall tuesday, right? i really don't know much about hurricanes. once when i was in college, the sputtering remains of what had been a hurricane made it up to where i was in massachusetts. that was a helluva storm. i can't imagine what it must be like to sit through a real one!


----------



## armymama2012

My sister just moved back to Florida so she is going to our cousin's house near Pensacola with her dog until it blows over and calms down. 

BTW, turns out that this whole family is switching to lactose-free milk and dairy products because we had ice cream 2 hours before bed last night and us adults were tossing and turning from gas pains. Baby J has been on lactose-free whole milk for the past 4 months.


----------



## annie00

Bex it's just one of those mother nature things kwim? I'm used to them very much so but where I used to live in lake Charles with my mom it would flood our house n stuff it was crazy over here we have levees so that helps... It's 7 am I can't sleep but im gonna call my dr n see if they still opened today .. Wyd


----------



## bexxc

sorry you can't sleep, sweetie. i had trouble last night too. i slept pretty well until about 2:30 and then i had a bit of trouble after that. good luck with your doc!


----------



## annie00

Thank you.. I'm bout to pull up :)


----------



## annie00

Did I tell u?? The 3d-4d ultra sound is canceled she told me to call back wheatear the storm.. So yea.. K called my mom n told her so there not coming... But oh we'll if I don't get to do the ultra sound bc of the storm our safety is more Importnant than seeing the baby kwim??


----------



## annie00

Dr appt was great!! Her little heartbeat was strong and was 141... And I come back in two weeks bc of gestional diabetes and at 30 weeks I have to wear a monitor for 30 mins every two weeks to monitor her..


----------



## armymama2012

Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!


----------



## annie00

Y can't u test wit the ones me n Bex sent u?


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Y can't u test wit the ones me n Bex sent u?

Annie, about a week ago I put the 7 wondfos i had left of the ones you sent me in a special spot so that I wouldnt be tempted to test with them until I was at least 10 DPO. Unfortunately, I forgot where that special spot was and have torn up 2 rooms (the two they would most likely be in) looking for them. As far as the digitals, I really dont want to use those until I get a positive on something else. I hope that doesnt upset you. I am really miffed at myself for hiding those tests.


----------



## annie00

Oh army that sux butt.. It kinda upsets me don't get me wrong but we all make mistakes!

So we ended up getting a bigger genorater now we can stay in our camper and be comfortable and have hot water and ac :) very relieved!!

I'm spotting tan and cramping I figure its just the stress at the moment...


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry you're so stressed, hun. i'm glad the generator will help you guys to be a little more comfortable. 

i have my gtt tomorrow, so i'm setting up my classroom for a substitute. i hate having to stay late at work, but there's not much i can do about it. i've already set up all the materials and gotten the room prepped. now i just have to write the plans. it shouldn't take me more than another 30 mins to an hour. a/c in my classroom is broken and it's currently 82 and rising in here. i'm sweating and i have a headache, so i'd better finish up so i can go home!


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Oh army that sux butt.. It kinda upsets me don't get me wrong but we all make mistakes!
> 
> So we ended up getting a bigger genorater now we can stay in our camper and be comfortable and have hot water and ac :) very relieved!!
> 
> I'm spotting tan and cramping I figure its just the stress at the moment...

I'm sorry I upset you. I'm sorry you are stressed. I am a little stressed too. I have so much packing to start and organize what I'm going to take with me. Plus I have so much cleaning to do this week. But your situation is much more stressful. Glad you got that generator so you can be comfortable.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I caved in and used one of the digitals and got a NOT PREGNANT. My BBT chart however refuses to acknowledge that I am 12 DPO. It suggested that I ovulated later and am only 6 DPO. Oh, well if that date is correct, then we only BD'd 3 days before ovulation because 2 days before ovulation my cyst ruptured and we gave my body a week to heal.


----------



## bexxc

well...3 days before o is still possible. according the the shettles method, you'd most likely conceive a girl with that timing :)


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> well...3 days before o is still possible. according the the shettles method, you'd most likely conceive a girl with that timing :)

We were hoping for a boy but I'd just be happy to be having a healthy baby that makes it to the vitality stage.


----------



## armymama2012

Tell me what you think:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3818c7


----------



## bexxc

hmmmm....that is one crazy chart. you definitely o'd. i think ff has given you crosshairs there because that's the only time you had all 3 fertility signs align...but you may have o'd as late as cd 28. you got a lot of positive opks! does that always happen?


----------



## bexxc

oh, duh! all those pos opks were probably caused by that cyst that was brewing! :dohh: i'm such a dummy!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> oh, duh! all those pos opks were probably caused by that cyst that was brewing! :dohh: i'm such a dummy!

LOL Yeah probably. Most people are guessing cd19. One lady said cd 17.


----------



## bexxc

wait...19 or 29?


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> wait...19 or 29?

Most of them said cd 19.


----------



## bexxc

wow...really? i don't see anything on your chart that would indicate that you o'd on cd 19. i would have said somewhere between cd 27 and 29.


----------



## bexxc

though i can see how cd 23 (as ff indicated) could be plausible.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL there are no straightforward answers are there?


----------



## bexxc

i've found ff to be pretty accurate. i only had one month that i really questioned it. i think your cyst may have really thrown off your cycle this month.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> i've found ff to be pretty accurate. i only had one month that i really questioned it. i think your cyst may have really thrown off your cycle this month.

Yeah, and its my last cycle of TTC too. :(


----------



## bexxc

no sad faces! you're not out! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> no sad faces! you're not out! :hugs:

Ok, ok. I'm just really gassy right now with sharp pain in my left breast. :happydance::shrug::winkwink:


----------



## bexxc

hope that's a good sign :)

right now it feels like the baby i trying to break right through my uterus :haha: s/he's having a really active night!


----------



## armymama2012

Thats a good sign but can be uncomfortable at times. My son was head up until the day he was born and it was hard having him headbutt my ribs 5x a day.


----------



## bexxc

good morning girls! 
i'm out of work today for my glucose test. i'm actually kind of happy about it. the news is saying it's going to be around 90 today and i just don't want to be in my sweat lodge of a classroom! it's sad when your gtt is a better option than something! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> good morning girls!
> i'm out of work today for my glucose test. i'm actually kind of happy about it. the news is saying it's going to be around 90 today and i just don't want to be in my sweat lodge of a classroom! it's sad when your gtt is a better option than something! :haha:

I am glad you get to be out of the classroom. I am sure your gtt will be fine! Where's Annie? Is she not able to check in because of Tropical Storm Isaac? 

AFM-Thanks. Well since today is 9 DPO then (guessing again) I think I had my implantation dip! I am slightly crampy, gassy, and nauseous. My temp went down by .4! Prayking it goes back up tomorrow and keeps climbing!


----------



## annie00

Hi girls. The storm is knocking on our door!! Winds is picking up rain bans started couple hours ago we debating rather to go to his grandma r not ... 

Bex how did ur gtt test??


----------



## bexxc

i was watching the storm's progress on the news this morning. did you decide to go to lance's grandma's to wait it out?

my gtt went fine as far as they go. my doc ordered a 2 hour, so it was a lot of waiting. my back started to hurt sitting in the waiting room chairs. but it's over now :) i should have the results be tomorrow. hope i passed it!


----------



## annie00

Good luck hunnie!! 
Yea the weather is getting horriable now.. We r taking our showers n bout to head over there.. I don't want to but I have too


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry. being displaced stinks! but whatever keeps you guys safe and sound!


----------



## armymama2012

Safety first Annie and we know you know that. I will be praying for all of you in LA.

AFM-I started spotting. Really light pink tinged CM. I will keep you posted. My cramps have eased up so hopefully it was implantation but I'm being realistic. Last month this happened and 4 hours later I got AF in full force.


----------



## bexxc

hope that's not the case this time.


----------



## annie00

Well the winds r Gusting now to about 60 mph so for and we haven't lost power yet but it's coming


----------



## armymama2012

Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.


----------



## bexxc

annie- i'm assuming you've probably lost power by now. the news is reporting that 400,000 people are without power. hope you guys are safe and dry. :hugs:

army- so sorry af showed. :hugs: hopefully this cycle will be a little luckier.


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks Bexxc. I feel horrible. Throbbing headache, lots of gas, and back pain.


----------



## annie00

Hey.. I'm using my cell phone to check in.. Right now the eye is right on top of us.. We r back home Bc we didn't sleep much last night n the dogs didn't either.. 
All our skirting is gone some of our sideing gone water line is busted and we have a wet spot on our roof.. But the worst is still yet to come... We r gonna try to ride it out here at home...


----------



## annie00

I also haven't taken my blood sugar r watch what I eat.. I have to do what I can n what I have to eat


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> I also haven't taken my blood sugar r watch what I eat.. I have to do what I can n what I have to eat

I will pray for safety for you both and the animals. I hope you can keep your blood sugar levels ok with the food you have there.


----------



## annie00

Me to army I just ate a turkey sandwhkch for supper :/


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Me to army I just ate a turkey sandwhkch for supper :/

That doesn't sound bad, depending on the bread and condiments you used. You should be fine.


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: sorry there was some damage. hope the next part of the storm doesn't do too much more.

i'm so disappointed. my ob office called today and had to reschedule my u/s. now i have to wait a whole extra week. :( i'm having kind of a tough week and i kept telling myself that at least i had that to look forward to. oh well.


----------



## annie00

Oh so sorry Bex!! Why they resceduleing it?

Did u get ur gtt results back?


----------



## bexxc

they're rescheduling it because the tech won't be available that day. that's as specific as they got. i called this afternoon and they still didn't have my results in . :shrug:

how are you holding up over there?


----------



## annie00

Hi the water is rising and we r watching it closely.. The water will continue to rise threw tomorrow night


----------



## bexxc

thanks for checking in. it lets me know you're okay. :hugs: just don't wait too long to leave if you need to. thinking of you.


----------



## bexxc

good morning!

hope the flooding hasn't gotten too bad over there, annie. the news says you're supposed to continue getting rained all over through tomorrow. were you able to stay at home, or did you end up going back to lance's grandma's?


----------



## annie00

We ended up staying home and sleeping In living room
Tonight we gonna sleep in camper since the winds has died down.. The rain was stopped but we gettin another band..


----------



## bexxc

so glad you guys are okay :)
hopefully things continue to slow down over the next 24 hours like the news said it would.


----------



## annie00

Yea I hope.. It's still raining and I wish out lights would come back on.. 
We just called our insurance and started a claim and now we just wait to get a adjuster out here hopefully it won't take weeks bc I want lance to be here whn they come.. I'm not sure when lance is going back to work bc he was suppose to go Tuesday but it's flooded like hell over where he is working..so we shall wait n see..

On a good note what to expect says I'm in third tri today?!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! you sure are. i was so worried about the hurricane i didn't even notice!!! congratulations!


----------



## annie00

Thank you!!! I'm happy


----------



## bexxc

how have you been feeling lately?

i'm starting to get really hungry all the time again. but right now i just need a nap.


----------



## annie00

I been having crazy ass heartburn!!! 

I also haven't been watching what I eat r doing my blood sugar it's to crazy!! I'm gonna try to do it again tomorrow... 

Yea I'm hungry too


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry to hear you've been having heartburn. that's so uncomfortable! i've only been having it occasionally. 

i can understand how it would be a bit hard to keep up with any sort of diet plan right now. i'm sure you've just gotta take what you can get and be happy you've got it to eat! 

i still haven't gotten the results back from my glucose test. i don't know what the heck is going on!


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies! happy friday! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex!! Lance ended up going to work this morning to show some inspectors how much water is over there and he might have to go back to work tonight to break a levee for the water to drain.. I made a insurance claim just waiting on adjuster to contact us back.. They said within 72 hours they should call me back n make a appt.. I'm so ughh.. 

I'm gonna try to take my blood suga at 1:30 

Well last night was a crazy night at midnight our phones rang and my friend said get the fuc* out the house now the levee broke n everything is going under!! So I rushed up half asleep an woke lance up and we rushed out the camper when we got outside there was cops n lights every where!!! So I'm thinkin o lord !!! 
So I go run to all my neighbors n beating on there doors to tell them to get out now!! 
Well I go talk to the cops n sure enough the levee did break behind our house but it's about 10 miles away so we t safe!!! 
Thank goodness!!! 

When I woke up today there still is cops everywhere n sand hills and inmates bagging sand to stop the water!!!! Crazy! 

If lance has to work tonigigjt I'm gonna lock the door n hopefully sleep..


----------



## bexxc

geez! what a crazy night. i'm glad everything turned out to be alright, but that must have been scary while it was all happening. i hope you can get some rest tonight. i plan on sleeping very well tonight. morgan will be home with me and i always sleep better.


----------



## annie00

Yea when lance got home we took a nap now we just leaving Walmart we had to get clothes pins so I can wash clothes tomorrow hopefully if the sun is out so my clothes can dry.. 

The big town around us has lights but we still don't .. 

Lance is off till Tuesday


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad lance will be off. i'm sorry you've still got no power. hopefully they'll get things up and running soon. was there any more damage to your place? are you guys more or less out of danger with flooding and everything at this point?


----------



## annie00

Well the water will not crest for four more days so flooding is still very possiable!! 
We get home from town n notice the water is running over the road into our yard so we wake our neighbors up again n they start sand bagging!! I stayed out there for awhile but my damn feet r hurting and swollen!!


----------



## bexxc

just try to take it easy. you're not going to do anyone any good if you hurt yourself! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I know sweetie it's just hard to keep house in order when u have no power I am washing clothes now though


----------



## bexxc

i can only imagine how hard keeping things together must be at this point! but just do what you can and take lots of breaks. even if it doesn't get done quickly, it will get done eventually once you get your power back. please make sure you're taking care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Becca!!!! Omg im so excited!!! Bless ur little heart!! I can't believe u bought me something!!! U didnt have to do that!!!! Thank you sooooo much!!!!!! I was puzzled I didn't know who bought me anything lance made me get away n he figured it out... How sweet!!!!!! Thank you again!! And xoxo!!!!


----------



## bexxc

aw, you're welcome, sweetie. i'm sorry there was no gift message! for some reason the website said that option wasn't available. you've been such a good friend and sounding board during my pregnancy i just wanted to send a little thanks! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Well hunnie that was so amazing!! Ur a great person!!!!! :) ur so sweet!!!! Thanks again


----------



## bexxc

thanks for being a great bump buddy! 

i have to go grocery shopping and i just plain don't want to! waaaaah! :brat:


----------



## annie00

Ur so very welcome!!! U have been a great bump buddie too!!! 
Have u seen army around?


----------



## bexxc

no...i've been wondering where she ran off to. maybe she was just out for the day or went somewhere for the weekend.


----------



## bexxc

sprout's a squash today!!!!

getting together with my best friend today. she lives about an hour and a half away, but we're going to try to hang out a little more often for the next couple months because she's being deployed to afghanistan in december. :cry: shoe shopping (since i have giant fatty preggo feet) and japanese food (but no sushi :() today!


----------



## annie00

We have lights now!! They just came on.. To bad lance isn't here to help me get the house back to normal!!


----------



## annie00

Sounds lovely??! 

I'm gonna spend the rest of the day cleaning the house and camper also.. Ugh only when it cools off though


----------



## annie00

Well I just got out the shower and I cleaned my whole house top to bottom!!!! Im pooped!! I'm planning on doing my blood sugar first thing in the morning to get back in routine I hope


----------



## annie00

I just seen two baby deer on side of the road and we stopped and looked at them for a long time n they never moved they have no where to go bc the water is so damn high!! I just know someone is gonna kill them tonight!!! I hope not!!


----------



## bexxc

finally home! as usual, my bestie's dh made things less fun than they could've been! he's such a friggin pest!

hope your cleaning was successful even though it was tiring. :hugs:


army...where did you go?


----------



## annie00

She needs to leave him?!!!! 

Yes cleaning went well I just took my blood sugar n ate breakfast n it was perfect now I'm going back to bed for two hours bc my back Is killing me from last night!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i wish she would. he's a total dick. but i don't think she ever will. they've got some weird codependent thing going on. 

it's so great to have a monday off! going to get a little extra cleaning done and get all ready for our week. aside from work, we have our last lamaze class tomorrow and our 3d/4d on friday. should be an exciting week. 

glad to hear your blood sugar was looking good today! i totally know what you mean about your back. last weekend when my family was here i cleaned before, cooked dinner for what seemed like a million people, and then had to clean up the aftermath and i was really hurting. it must have taken me 4 days to recover. do you guys finally have your power back?


----------



## annie00

Yea we finally got power on at 1 yesterday!! 
My 3d4d is monday along with my OB appointment n my mom is coming Sunday


----------



## bexxc

you must be so relieved to have your power back!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

it's cool that we have our scans so close together this time! :)


----------



## annie00

Yea that is cool!! Im so excited to see momma I miss them so much..


----------



## bexxc

it must be hard living so far away from your family. i'm lucky to have my parents just an hour away. i got to see my mom and dad yesterday before i went to lunch with my friend. i do miss my brother though. aside from e mail, i haven't talked to him since he moved to holland.


----------



## annie00

Yea it's very hard but after all the years it is a little easier!! 
My grandma isn't doing good she has Alzheimer's and mom said she is seeing stuff that's not there. So me n lance is gonna try to go visit her and pawpaw maybe next weekend.. Depends...

Is ur boobs leaking yet? 
Mine r leaking horriable!! Looks like someone spilt a cup of water on my boobs!!! It's crazy the other night I woke up with that much and took my shirt off for it to dry!! 

Bentlie is starting to kick harder!!


----------



## bexxc

i haven't started leaking yet, but i was just reading about it in what to expect because i was worried that i hadn't. it says if the leaking is more than a few drops then talk to your doctor about it at your next appointment- though i don't really understand why it would be a problem. :shrug: maybe something for you to write down for monday...


----------



## bexxc

sprout is kicking up a storm! it's even started waking me up at night. it's so funny! s/he is most active in the morning when i first wake up, in the afternoon when i finally sit down after work, and when i'm in bed reading before going to sleep. or maybe that's just when i notice it most. my mom finally got to feel it yesterday. it's gotten so strong that my whole belly wiggles and shakes. it's hilarious when s/he gets feet and fists going at the same time because both sides (or top and bottom- depending on how baby's laying) start moving independently of each other!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!! Mine has made waves on my belly just yet!! I can't wait for mom to feel her!! Lance want let me start washing her clothes untill we do 4d ultra sound bc he is hoping its a boy still!! Lmao!! 

Im bout to google that why would leaking to much be a concern!!! 

My mil is possing me off!!!! 

She was suppose to take care of my invitations weeks ago well it just couple weeks from shower and she hasn't even started on them!! I called mom to see if she told my family about it and she said no lances mom was suppose to send me some in the mail for our family and she never did!! I said mom and she hasn't even did that for his family!! His grandma said she is gonna get on her to do it bc we running outta time


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! lance is so silly. i'm actually going to wash a bunch of sprout's stuff this weekend. i've already done the bedding, but i'm going to start working on some of the other clothes/bibs/blankets/etc. i think i've got enough for a small load. 

i would have a total meltdown about the invitations if i were you. i hate it when people insist on doing something and then don't do it promptly. how does she expect people to save the date/buy gifts if they don't know when the shower is????? :growlmad:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm here girls. Yesterday I was cleaning in the morning and in the afternoon we went to a cookout at a friends house which was really fun and my daughter learned a new dance move! She is such a social little butterfly.


----------



## annie00

I agree Bex!!! She is a total idiot lol sorry!!! 

I just have clothes to wash! I don't want to wash her bedding just yet bc it's so pretty I don't want it to fade


----------



## annie00

I ate two squares of Lasange for supper and I bet my blood sugar gonna be high.. The worst part is I'm still hungry!!! 
I have a massive craving from
A pop tart the cinnamon one.. 

Have u got ur gtt results back? 

I know my dr only calls if something is wrong.. Maybe u passed!! I'm not doing good at it anymore I'm such a failure


----------



## bexxc

hey army. sounds like you had a pretty fun weekend :)

annie- i guess just try to make small changes to your diet. hopefully you can find a good balance that way. you don't want to end up trying to push out a 12 lb baby! (lol...i'm sure it won't be that bad!)

morgan and i just got back from a movie. we saw the possession. not too bad. it was a lot more like old school horror flicks. it was really loud though...i don't think sprout liked it too much!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/560808AF-6FF1-45AB-99C5-2E3547FA1902-2848-00000344193C443F.jpg

Two weeks ago


----------



## bexxc

super cute! i still can't believe how much lower you carry than i do! it's so funny how two different people can carry babies so differently!


----------



## annie00

Bex I hope u enjoyed ur date nite bc they r gettin fewer and pretty soon NONE!! Lol!! 

Can you believe we only got 12 weeks left? 

My blood sugar was actually really love af 8:30 it was 100 suppose to be 120 oh well I ate a pop tart :)


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree!! Ur having a boy!!!


----------



## bexxc

it was pretty good. movies are getting a lot tougher though. it's hard to sit in one position for too long.

i forgot to answer you question. i still haven't heard from my doctor about the gtt. i called on friday afternoon and they still didn't have the results in. i'll try back tomorrow. when i make my long list of baby phone calls including pediatrician, hospital tour, and breastfeeding class.


----------



## annie00

I was wondering when the baby gotta go to dr for her first check up do u lnow


----------



## bexxc

i'm not really sure. my obgyn suggested having a pediatrician selected and ready to go by 8 months. i'm sure they'll let you know once you've chosen someone.


----------



## annie00

I was asking bc I got a paper for wic that has to be filled out by my dr I'm assuming for wic.. Well for formula. Hell I Dunno.. Lol


----------



## bexxc

maybe start researching pediatricians in your area now and choose one sooner rather than later so you can get a head start on the paperwork.


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm gonna look into it :)

Hope are you okay?? 

I haven't heard from her in months? I hope she is okay??


----------



## bexxc

maybe she decided to take some time off from bnb. :shrug:


----------



## annie00

Yea that's what I'm thinking too :) hope if u reading this xoxo and good luck!!! And we miss u!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i left her a message on her profile so if she logs on she'll get a notification.


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> I was wondering when the baby gotta go to dr for her first check up do u lnow

 newborns go for their first check up at 4 days old. they check for jaundice and take another drop of blood from their heel usually.


----------



## annie00

Thank u army!!


----------



## annie00

Bex wat color fabric should I put on top of dresser ? R should I leave it like it is


----------



## annie00

I haven't picked my head up all day off the pillow I'm so tired!!! I duuno wtf is going on


----------



## bexxc

i think it would look cute if you got some quilted pink material for up there :)


----------



## annie00

Like pink minky ?


----------



## bexxc

i think that would be perfect...as long as it doesn't make the changing pad slide around on the dresser top.


----------



## annie00

Yea I know.. It screws to the back of the dresser though.. 
Lance is bringing hunts brothers pizza home with a red box movie I feel so drained its crazy!! I feel like I ran I marathon!!! I also feel like blob


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna eat 3 slices of pizza and a table spoon of peanut butter n then check my sugar.. :/ 
Last night with lasagna it wasn't high


----------



## hopestruck

HI ladies - Bexxc, thank you for your note :) I realize I have been neglectful lately! Been spending some time off the boards since we're not TTC right now.

How are you all doing? Annie, did you make it through the storm OK?

Well, I just got the call from the Fertility Clinic a few minutes ago (Doc just referred me). I am SO happy! I thought it would be a sad feeling to have to do this but I honestly feel sooooo excited that I am going to be able to talk to the 'experts' about what is going on. This is the clinic I will be going to: https://genesis-fertility.com/. I watched this video on the website: https://vimeo.com/9513627 And it almost brought me to tears!

Soo...I will be going for my appt the next time I am in Vancouver, which is in late October (I have an exam at school and am teaching a course over a weekend). Yay!


----------



## hopestruck

Oh and this video DID make me cry!

https://vimeo.com/9514079


----------



## annie00

Hope!! I miss you!!! 
We had A little bit of damage! 

Them videos made me tear up also!! 

I'm so happy now u get to get some real answers!!! 

I wish u could have gone earlier though!! 

We r hear for u hunnie!!! 

Wish u the best of luck!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie! i will keep you guys updated as always :)

What kind of damage happened? I'm really glad to hear that nothing major went down...
Is it still stormy there?


----------



## annie00

Wet spot on roof in kitchen shingles missing skirting gone sideing gone trailer unlevel bad.. Porch is leaking so we made a insurance claim..

No weather is nice I'm just feel like poo!! 
We been laying in bed since 7pm :/


----------



## annie00

Oh. No!! No more pizza for me!!! My sugar was 169!! Oops !! Oh well I'm gonna get in so much trouble at the dr Monday bc I didn't do it for almost a week bc of the storm and then it's been real low and then tonight real high!!


----------



## hopestruck

Aww no that sounds like a lot of damage :( will your insurance cover most of it?

Sorry to hear about your blood sugar! I'm sure the doctor won't be mad... It's a steep learning curve and takes a while to get the hang of things! Diets are really tough to control and there are so many surprise sugars in a lot of foods... Its completely understandable.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I think I may ovulate in the next 3 days. I got a ton of EWCM tonight and cervix is high , soft, and open. We have BD'd the last 3 nights and probably will for the next 2 days.


----------



## bexxc

hi ladies! wow! a lot to catch up on since i wasn't around on my late night...

hope- i'm so excited that you get to have your fertility clinic appointment soon. i hopefully you'll be able to get some real answers now and make some actually progress with all of this!

annie- sorry your blood sugar spiked so badly from the pizza. i guess in a way it's good that you're narrowing down what you can and can't eat since they didn't really give you a solid diet plan. 

army- hope everything goes well for your fertile time. did you say this was your last month ttc for a bit? hope it works out well.

in my own news, i finally got my gtt results. i passed :) they didn't give me an exact number, but said my blood sugar looked great. i'm glad to not have to worry about that anymore. we finished our childbirth prep class last night. it was really informative and i'm really glad that we did it, but i'll be glad to get our tuesday evenings back. i'm taking a one day breastfeeding class and doing our hospital tour a little later this month. we've also made a few appointments for early next month to start meeting pediatricians so we can make a final decision on that. morgan started his iv certification class yesterday. it will allow him to start an iv line when necessary and will make him more marketable to potential employers in the future. it's a 4 hour class every tuesday for eight weeks. phew! so much going on!


----------



## annie00

Hope- yea we got a lot of damage but a lot of people lost there homes did to flood waters so we r lucky!!
Im sure she want get mad at me but he'll I wish she would just put me on Meds bc this is a pain in my ass!!
I ate breakfast same thing I eat every morning and guess what sugar is high!!!!!! Ughh wtf

Bex I'm so happy for u bc u passed ur gtt!!! U don't know how lucky this is!! Bc it's a major pain in the ass my fingers r so damn sore from being poked!!!

Army! Get to be hunnie!! Catch that egg!!


----------



## annie00

I'm bleeding again I think I'm gonna go lay down n watch it


----------



## bexxc

oh no! i'm sorry, hun! i'm sure you'll be glad when the pregnancy part is over and you just have your precious little lady and all of this has been taken care of and far behind you!


----------



## annie00

Yes I will be dry happy!!! 

Mom just called since my mawmaw is doing bad they decided to threw me a baby shower for my immediate family!! Just cake n punch and spend time together.. I would like that .. It's better for my mawmaws interest now she doesn't have to travel 4 hours away .. :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your mawmaw isn't doing well, but i think it's a great decision to do something with just your family so she can be included. it'll be a really special day for everyone!

morgan must've liked his dinner. he ate 7 tacos!!!!!!! (i made shredded beef over the weekend and it turned out really tasty!) feeling pretty successful right now. 

just in case anyone wants the recipe, it's super easy:

place a 3 lb chuck roast in a slow cooker with one yellow onion, chopped. mix one packet of taco seasoning with 3/4 cup of water and pour over the meat and onions. cook on high for 6-7 hours. remove meat from slow cooker. shred with two forks. in a bowl, mix shredded meat with salsa and one 6 oz can of diced green chiles.

i use hot taco seasoning, hot salsa, and hot green chiles because we like 'em spicy, but you can use mild if you prefer something a little gentler. 

awesome filling for tacos, burritos, sandwiches (i serve it on jalapeno ciabatta bread), tostadas, or over salad with taco fixins for taco salad.


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex sounds lovely!! Yummie!!!

I have a horriable headache been having it since noon tomorrow we doing my invites I can't wait!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry about the headache :( hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow so you can enjoy invitation time!


----------



## bexxc

arg! 5 am comes so early!!!! 35 hours 'til ultrasound time!!!! :haha:

annie- good luck with your invites today! hope it's fun!


----------



## annie00

Oh boy I bet ur gettin excited!! I'm getting excited n my is still days away!! 
The head ache ended up waking me up at 2 am throbbing!! Put a wet rag and went back to sleep!! 
My blood sugar was perfect this morning.

I just ate two eggs two toast n a cup of coffee with Splenda so I am anxious to test at 10:30 n see if it's high r low:.


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/36EB3804-B27A-42FE-B57F-428E92E94E4E-4928-000006F58B927BD3.jpg
So my baby shower invites r done!! I'm so excited now I just gotta deliver them!! We rolled them up like a scroll and put a pink ribbon and curled the edges :)


----------



## bexxc

so cute!!! how exciting. looks like you had a very successful day! 

after school we always walk our students in a line to the front of the school to get them to the bus/their families/wherever they're going. one of my students from last year (she's now in 3rd grade) came up to me and asked, "are you pregnant?" when i told her i am, she asked, "how did you get pregnant?" :haha: :blush:


----------



## annie00

Omg Bex!!! What are u suppose to say to that!! That's to funny I would have been like ugh ugh oh look that puppie!!!! Lmao!!! 
Yea I had a successful day! Untill my mil got all pissed off bc I saved her ten invites and I sent one to lances nanny and she got mad bc number one she was suppose to do them but never did an number to I guess she wanted to mail I dk.. But I told her and she said whatever!!!! In a rude way then bye!! I'm not gonna let her ruin my shower bc I don't need her for NOTHING!!!! 

The shower is set and we have everything we need food and lots of it decor cake invites its all done!! All I got to do is deliver them!! 
And If she doesn't hand hers out in time it's only ten people less :)


----------



## bexxc

i just told her that my husband and i decided we want a bigger family. she seemed to accept that! thankfully, after 11 years of teaching, i've gotten pretty good at fielding awkward questions from children.

wow...i'm sorry she's such an evil fun-spoiler. i'm glad you just let her throw her little fit and didn't let it get to you. she obviously has problems. you've got everything ready and under control and you're going to have fun regardless of her bad attitude. it's your day to celebrate your baby and if she doesn't like it someone should just piss on her pillow! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lol!! I wanna piss on her head!!!! Lmao!!! I know I shouldn't say it but ughhhhh!!!!!! 

Yes I agree that's gonna. He my day n. know one is gonna poss me off!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Is slippery CM technically watery CM? I am crampy this morning on my left side, low temp., HSO cervix, and clear slippery (just slightly stretchy) CM. We did BD at 2 a.m. so could this just be remnants of his spermies instead of CM? Help! I am only on cd 10 right now and I usually dont ovulate officially til cd 20 or later.


----------



## bexxc

i would say if it's slippery but not super stretchy that you would count it as watery. but i think it could be leftovers from bd. have you had a pos. opk? or are you just going by cm?


----------



## bexxc

it's 3d/4d day!!!!!! :happydance: all i have to do is make it through a day of work and i get to start my weekend off with some baby fun!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> i would say if it's slippery but not super stretchy that you would count it as watery. but i think it could be leftovers from bd. have you had a pos. opk? or are you just going by cm?

I haven't taken an OPK. I just went pee so I'm waiting another 3 hours and then I'll take an OPK. As far as stretchy, it only stretched like 1/2 inch at most. Feeling nauseous, headache, and crampy.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> it's 3d/4d day!!!!!! :happydance: all i have to do is make it through a day of work and i get to start my weekend off with some baby fun!!!!

Yay, cant wait to know if Sprout is a boy or girl. I'm still voting boy!


----------



## annie00

Bex! Im so happy for you!!!! Omg I can't wait to see pics!!!! 

Army it's prolly left over sperm. After a ye of doing it I knew which was which.. Sperm is slightly stretchy n if u keep rubbing ur fingers together it becomes sticky whereas ewcm doesn't


----------



## bexxc

i'll post pics as soon as i get home. my u/s is at 4:20 (pacific time). we'll probably go out to dinner after and i'll post pics when i get home!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, such cute invites! Take some pics at the shower for us!!

Bexxc, hilarious story about the girl from your school! Love your response, very diplomatic ;) So excited for your U/S pics!!!!

Army - sounds like you might be coming close to your fertile times. What CDs do you usually o?

AFM, not much happening at the moment, but apparently I have O'd early this month!?! Normally I O between CD 16-18, and on cycles after miscarriage (sadly I have enough to see a trend), I always seem to O around CD 20-22, taking me up to a 35 day cycle. I didn't even bother temping/charting/taking OPKs at the beginning of this month because I thought there was no way I would O earlier than CD 18. BUT, on a whim I took one on CD 14 and it was pos! Not super dark pos like normal, but at least the same colour as the control line. And then, sure enough, my temps shot up the day after and have continued to stay high. Very odd. 

Not that it really matters, as we are not TTC. But I am just curious as to what my body is doing. Oh, and my skin has gotten sooooo clear since the pregnancy! Very odd. Usually it gets clearer during pregnancy but this time it's been the other way around. Wacky bodies...seems like my hormones are totally out of control :( ... or perhaps they are finally regulating?


----------



## annie00

Hi hope!!! 
That sure is crazy about ur crazy body!! Perhaps ur body is working right now?? Kwim? I wish u the best of luck!!


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Bex! Im so happy for you!!!! Omg I can't wait to see pics!!!!
> 
> Army it's prolly left over sperm. After a ye of doing it I knew which was which.. Sperm is slightly stretchy n if u keep rubbing ur fingers together it becomes sticky whereas ewcm doesn't

But I just got a positive OPK! Now I am super confused.


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Annie, such cute invites! Take some pics at the shower for us!!
> 
> Bexxc, hilarious story about the girl from your school! Love your response, very diplomatic ;) So excited for your U/S pics!!!!
> 
> Army - sounds like you might be coming close to your fertile times. What CDs do you usually o?
> 
> AFM, not much happening at the moment, but apparently I have O'd early this month!?! Normally I O between CD 16-18, and on cycles after miscarriage (sadly I have enough to see a trend), I always seem to O around CD 20-22, taking me up to a 35 day cycle. I didn't even bother temping/charting/taking OPKs at the beginning of this month because I thought there was no way I would O earlier than CD 18. BUT, on a whim I took one on CD 14 and it was pos! Not super dark pos like normal, but at least the same colour as the control line. And then, sure enough, my temps shot up the day after and have continued to stay high. Very odd.
> 
> Not that it really matters, as we are not TTC. But I am just curious as to what my body is doing. Oh, and my skin has gotten sooooo clear since the pregnancy! Very odd. Usually it gets clearer during pregnancy but this time it's been the other way around. Wacky bodies...seems like my hormones are totally out of control :( ... or perhaps they are finally regulating?

I usually don't successfully ovulate until cd 20-26 but now I think I have all three signs.


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, I hope so! haha :)

Army - Pos OPK, that's awesome! Maybe you are also Oing early! Something in the moon... ;) Get to :sex:!!!


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Annie, I hope so! haha :)
> 
> Army - Pos OPK, that's awesome! Maybe you are also Oing early! Something in the moon... ;) Get to :sex:!!!

I hope so too. I did have EWCM 2-3 days ago. We have BD'd the last 4 days and will probably BD for another 3 now! I usually get + OPK around this time and fil to ovulate but this time I have all the signs, which I usually don't.


----------



## annie00

The method we used is we bd every other day untill fertile time and then when I was fertile we did every day including day of O


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> The method we used is we bd every other day untill fertile time and then when I was fertile we did every day including day of O

that's what we did too.


----------



## bexxc

copied from my journal...

well that was a bit frustrating and disappointing. sprout is currently frank breech and did everything s/he possibly could to keep both hands, both feet, and a long, bunched up coil of cord in front of his/her face for our entire forty minute ultrasound! we only got little snippets of good shots. here's the best we could muster:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_24.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_23.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_18.jpg

future olympic diver? perfect pike position!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_17.jpg

leave me alone!!!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_15.jpg

footsie...

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_7.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

Did you get any gender reveal shots?


----------



## bexxc

no...we didn't want any. we're team yellow all the way. :)


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!! He is a cutie!! I know ur having a boy!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm pretty convinced boy too. i just hope this kid turns around so i don't have to have a c-section.


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh i am soooo hungry!!!!!


----------



## annie00

He will u will have plenty of time left!!!

So the shit hit the fan with my MIL!!! 
U know lance grandma asked me to do my invites bc my mil never did it after months of my gma asking so gma got tired of begging her so she asked me to do it.. Well mil found out n came all unglued bc I did my own invites and delivered them myself.. Well she posted on Facebook last night that she was so pissed she could have strangled me and she wishes her son was gay!!!! All I can do is cry I mean r u kidding me!!!!!!
Me n his aunt went n get shower decor today and I enjoyed myself and didn't let her ruin it.. Well I went n tell her mom what went on bc it's ridiculous!!! Well gma is calling her soon n telling her n she said if mil didn't show up to the shower o well that's her and if she don't wanna love her grand baby her lost!!!!! 
Just ridiculous and it all bc I did my own invites which she was suppose to do months ago and bc I mailed lance nanny a invite which she was suppose to do that I was doing what I was told to do bye my grandma!!


----------



## bexxc

good grief! what on earth is wrong with that woman??? if she wants to do it, she should get it done. if she's not willing to do that, she shouldn't complain. i can't believe she posted that on facebook! what a witch! what did lance say???? isn't he upset???


----------



## annie00

Girl I know! Lance is highly more pissed off than upset!! He said he doesn't need them people for anything!! It's a damn shame!! She was to damn lazy to do it so hell I did it!


----------



## bexxc

when exactly was she planning on doing it anyway??? your shower is in 3 weeks!!!!! was she going to wait until the day before to invite people?


----------



## annie00

I can't wait to see my momma tomorrow I just wanna hold her n cuddle!!!! I'm not even ashamed!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

no reason to be ashamed! that's what mom's are for!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm assuming I mean people need time to arrange for that day and buy gifts some people gotta save before buying a gift!! Kwim?


----------



## annie00

Yes bc wit my mom I can tell her how I really feel n get pissed at her n then five mins later tell her I'm sorry n I live her!!! Mom is excited too !! Then next weekend I'm going go moms for my shower wit mawmaw :)


----------



## bexxc

that's going to be so fun! the family friend who's hosting my shower is addressing invitations this weekend and they're going out on monday :) just 4 weeks to go!


----------



## annie00

Yay!! I'm do ready to nest!! 
U seen her room I just can't wait to start washing clothes n organizing her things and placing her gifts where they gonna go!!!!! :) can u believe it's almost time wow we sost into weeks 30


----------



## bexxc

i know!!!! i'll be 30 weeks tomorrow! 75% baked! :haha:

i am so hungry and tired today i don't know what's come over me! i ate half my body weight in whatever was within reach and then fell asleep on the couch for 3 hours! and i still feel like i could take a nap!!!


----------



## annie00

Girl I know!! This gd is kicking my butt I didn't do it today bc I was on the road but I'll tell u what , my fatigue has came back full force!!! 
When we got home I was so tired I was dozing off in recliner so I went laid down well I couldn't sleep!! So I'm up now but lance is still sleeping!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you couldn't sleep! that's the worst. 

i hope tomorrow goes well for you and you're able to get some better pics of bentlie than i did of sprout! are you excited?


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm excited!!! How much was urs? Mine is right at 200 ??


----------



## armymama2012

Well no confirmed O because my temp dropped this morning majorly. Oh well, another week of waiting before I'll start using OPKs again.


----------



## bexxc

annie- mine was $150. have you gone yet???

army- sorry about your o. hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## bexxc

30 weeks today!!! 3/4 of the way to baby! bump pic later :)


----------



## annie00

Awe I'm so happy for you!! Can u believe we almost done already!!! 
I'm showing so much now! 
Quite concerned about bentlie not movin much today?? 
No I'm paying tomorrow. We get 45 mins of ultra sounds


----------



## bexxc

every once in awhile sprout (i'm so tempted to start calling "him" eli after seeing u/s pics of face) has a lazy day. i don't know if your doc has talked about kick counts with you. my ob basically explained it as this (for when you're feeling worried).
have a cool drink and lay on our left side. 
count kicks (even little ones).
baby should have 4 kicks in an hour. if you get 4 before an hour is up, you're done. 
if you don't get 4 kicks in an hour, baby may be sleeping (usually 90 min. sleep cycles), so start over.
if you've gone a full 2 hours without getting 4 kicks within an hour, go to the hospital to get checked out.
i'm sure she's fine though what to expect says babies, like grown ups, have lazy days too.


----------



## bexxc

and btw....:dohh: for some reason i had it in my head that today was monday. hello???? i'd be at work! :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, cant wait for both your babies to be here! I am hoping that I actually did O and just had a fallback rise temp. I have had a fallback rise the past 2 cycles.

Btw, <<-----------see my avatar pic. Me and both my babies when my daughter was about 3 months old I think. My mom took the picture through skype one day while we were talking to her.


----------



## bexxc

i used to get fallback rises pretty frequently. 

your l.o.s are so cute!!!!!


----------



## annie00

I have felt her kick a few times today not nearly like I usually do!! I go to dr tomorrow so I'm gonna wait n see then! 
On the bright side my mom n dad should be here any minute!!! I can't wait!!! I'm do lonesome!!!!! 

Army ur kids r cute as a button!!


----------



## bexxc

i have an appointment tomorrow too. 

so excited that you get to see your parents. how long will they be there?


----------



## annie00

What ur appt is for mine is just a regular check up.. 
They staying till Tuesday


----------



## bexxc

just a regular checkup for me too. do you know which week you start going every other week? we must be getting close to that now.


----------



## armymama2012

As far as I remember at 30 weeks they tell you you'll be starting to come in every other week (32 weeks, 34 weeks, 36 weeks) and then from there its once a week until game time!


----------



## bexxc

guess i'll be visiting the doctor more from now on lol.


----------



## annie00

Hi hunnie!! 
I got every two weeks now.. Prolly cause I have gd? Not sure .. 

We finished bentlie letters for the wall all we gotta do is add the ribbon tomorrow :) 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/E269DFC1-4EDD-4141-A8B8-E139F4A5CFF5-6351-000009F802FF99F7.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/D47917CC-C484-4BCC-8060-C1FB53A7DDAF-6351-000009F80EC29D33.jpg


----------



## bexxc

they're gorgeous! i can't wait to see what they look like up on the wall!


----------



## annie00

So yea they started me at 26 weeks bc of umm I'm not sure lmao


----------



## bexxc

oh wow...i guess i'll find out tomorrow if i start going every two weeks or not.


----------



## bexxc

how's your visit so far?


----------



## annie00

Thank you!! I used the end of a permant marker to make the dots.. 
My visit is going great we got a lot done in babys room..
The only thing is my mom noticed I'm holding n talkin differently and she is very concerned and the notice that half my lip is swollen.. And she thinks it's bell posley? What ever that is.. 
I have a messed up mouth since I got talhT tooth pulled remember me tellin u it hurts to chew on the opposite side they pulled my tooth from? I'm starting to think maybe that is connect? 
Any idea?


----------



## bexxc

bell's palsy is when part of your face becomes temporarily paralyzed and droopy. if it were that, the whole side of your face would be drooping- almost as if you had a stroke. i'm sure you'd notice.

is the swelling painful? do you feel like you're having difficulty talking like your mother noticed? does it still hurt to chew on that side? if yes, i would definitely call your dentist and ask about.


----------



## annie00

There is no pain only when I chew but the side mom notice is the other side? But once she mentioned it infront of lances family they noticed it weeks ago and never could pinpoint what was wrong... And lance said he noticed it but just thought it was just my accent.. 

I'm scared


----------



## bexxc

don't be scared. i'm sure you're fine. ask your ob about it tomorrow. if it is bell's palsy, there's nothing to worry about. it's completely harmless and it will go away on its own. and if it's not, i'm sure there's some other explanation.


----------



## annie00

Ur prolly right :) 
I keep thinkin that it might have something to do with the tooth that was pulled months ago on the opposite side? Possiable? What u think)


----------



## bexxc

i don't think that the opposite side would have that reaction, but i'm not a doctor. 

hope your u/s and checkup go well today! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I'm just getting to the dr now! 
Good luck!


----------



## hopestruck

Awww...I just love catching up on this thread! Lots of fun stuff happening!!

Bexxc, what BEAUTIFUL photos from your ultrasound!! Sprout looks like s/he is growing just perfectly! Interestingly, I feel like the face is so much the same from the first U/S. Ooooooh baby :) So precious. Do you have any more ultras before d-day??

Armymama, your babies are SO adorable! Love that pic. Sometimes I just love seeing a "real" picture of my online friends...really makes it feel more alive and special. Anyway, you have two super cute babies there. Any luck with Oing/Temp shift?

Annie, the letters for Bentlie's wall are SO SO SO cute! Love it! What a wonderful idea. I can't wait to do that kind of craft stuff for my baby at some point. I'm really sorry to hear about your puffy face! The good news is that Bexxc is right, it's probably not Bells Palsy which is much more severe. You may just have an infection or something. Mouths are super sensitive. I hope you get some answers today!

Well AFM ladies, the weirdest thing. In addition to Oing earlier this cycle (CD 14), my BOOBS have been SERIOUSLY sore since about 6dpo. WTH? Seriously, this soreness is already more than what I had in my last pregnancy. I really doubt that I could be pregnant this cycle (we were pulling out....I know it's not reliable, but as you know we wouldn't be devastated if we got pregnant, hence that method, LOL), but now I am wondering, because I don't know why else my boobs would be so crazy sore. I used to get sore boobs before AF, but that stopped happening over a year ago (before my first pregnancy), and even then I'm pretty sure they only got sure a few days leading up to AF, not over a week before! I dunno. I ordered a 50 pack of wondfos a few weeks ago so I'll probably take a test in a bit just to see ;) I took them to watch my HCG go down (it did), so I should be able to tell if it's going up again. Will keep you posted!


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF wont confirm O but my temp is now slowly going back up. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## hopestruck

Army - bodies can be frustrating, huh! It looks to me like you are probably just coming up to O now in the next several days (I know it's common to have a temp drop before O - I did this month). Maybe your body has been gearing up from early on (which would explain the early +OPK). It's getting ready to drop out some quality eggs...maybe more than 1! ;)


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Army - bodies can be frustrating, huh! It looks to me like you are probably just coming up to O now in the next several days (I know it's common to have a temp drop before O - I did this month). Maybe your body has been gearing up from early on (which would explain the early +OPK). It's getting ready to drop out some quality eggs...maybe more than 1! ;)

Yeah, definitely frustrating. Well we have BD'd the last 6 days straight and probably will for 2 more before a break. I just want to O before cd 20 this month.


----------



## hopestruck

I've heard that soy isoflavones can help move O earlier. Have you looked into that option?


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> I've heard that soy isoflavones can help move O earlier. Have you looked into that option?

I have thought about it but since I only have one more cycle after this I didn't know if it'd be worth spending money on any vitamins (there are so many to choose from). I also have heard that soy will mess up your cycle if you are already ovulating on your own.


----------



## hopestruck

Yes, I have also heard that it can make some cycles crazy. Probably a good idea to just go natural since you only have one cycle of TTC left.


----------



## hopestruck

OK, so here's my wondfo from today....8dpo, SMU...

I'm tempted to think I see a *hint* of a line, but my better judgment tells me this is just a BFN. What do you guys think? 

(on my Baby Proof book...lol...the irony is not lost on me ;) the yellow background is great for taking pics!)


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> OK, so here's my wondfo from today....8dpo, SMU...
> 
> I'm tempted to think I see a *hint* of a line, but my better judgment tells me this is just a BFN. What do you guys think?
> 
> (on my Baby Proof book...lol...the irony is not lost on me ;) the yellow background is great for taking pics!)
> 
> View attachment 474447
> 
> View attachment 474445

The farther away I get from the picture the more it looks like there is a faint line there. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## hopestruck

armymama2012 said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> OK, so here's my wondfo from today....8dpo, SMU...
> 
> I'm tempted to think I see a *hint* of a line, but my better judgment tells me this is just a BFN. What do you guys think?
> 
> (on my Baby Proof book...lol...the irony is not lost on me ;) the yellow background is great for taking pics!)
> 
> View attachment 474447
> 
> View attachment 474445
> 
> 
> The farther away I get from the picture the more it looks like there is a faint line there. I don't know what else to say.Click to expand...

Haha, that's what I thought too. It's pretty early. I'll try again tomorrow :) Even if it's BFN this cycle it's all good since we weren't actually trying to get preg. We shall see! Anyway, with me getting pregnant means nothing. The big question is whether I am able to hold onto it.


----------



## annie00

Hi hope ;wave;

I see something on that test I just not sure what it is... 

As for me my dr appt went good then I got home and my dr called me they r gonns put me on a oral med to take with my breakfast daily for my blood sugar bc it was usually in a high range...so yea... I'm praying this works I really am bc I don't want insulin!!!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, I know, it is an odd test! This boob thing is so weird though.

Really glad to hear your appt went well and that they are working with you to make the GD easier. I can't imagine how tough and frustrating it must be to deal with. So instead of taking the insulin shots you would just take these pills instead?


----------



## bexxc

hope- i think i see something there too!


----------



## annie00

Yea instead of insulin u take oral pill.. If that doesn't control it then we go to insulin


----------



## hopestruck

Well good luck Annie...keep us posted on how it goes for you! I hope it works out so that you don't have to go with the insulin. At the end of the day though, I'm sure you would be totally fine with doing insulin! Probably just takes some getting used to.


----------



## annie00

Yea hope ur so right.. 
My mom is on it so I no what's its about :) 

My 4d is in 1 hr.. I'm bout To go get dressed!!! I'm so excited!!

I heard threw the grape vine my mil will be there if she does go she has nerve after telling her son that!!!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/1B41AA82-1530-43B5-9C80-531C37C30905-6679-00000A456F6FF54E.jpg

I had a amazing time!! 

I have 93 pics!!!!! 

I'll post more later :) 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/84C9CDFC-0333-47D5-A87F-694A0F6BE6B3-6679-00000A4565DF3338.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

AWE!! Bentlie is SO cute! I can totally see you in her! Yaaaa!!! Awesome pics Annie! Loving all this 3d/4d action from you and Bexxc :)

:hug:


----------



## hopestruck

Ps. She has gorgeous lips! hehe :)


----------



## annie00

Thank u so much!! I'm do excited I love her so much!!


----------



## bexxc

she is GORGEOUS!!!! i can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## annie00

Thank you! 
I will post pics tomorrow after the insurance adjuster leaves!! 
I'm dreading tomorrow! 

My mom n dad ended up leaving ASAP bc they give my step daddy mom 72 hours to live. So they rushed home 
:(

It's okay I'll see mom Saturday! 
I feel so bad for daddy!


----------



## annie00

Thank you! 
I will post pics tomorrow after the insurance adjuster leaves!! 
I'm dreading tomorrow! 

My mom n dad ended up leaving ASAP bc they give my step daddy mom 72 hours to live. So they rushed home 
:(

It's okay I'll see mom Saturday! 
I feel so bad for daddy!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: oh i'm so sorry your family is going through a loss right now. 

found out today at my appointment that i'm rh-negative, so i had to have some injection so my body doesn't think i'm allergic to sprout during delivery. i also had my flu shot. ick! pregnancy makes you feel like a pin cushion!


----------



## annie00

Holly crap Bex! They didng test u for that months ago? 

I'm so shocked!! They tested me ASAP to make sure.. 
Good luck! 

The med I'm starting in the morning is suppose to have killer side affects nasuea diahree headache! This is gonna stink!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure if they did or didn't. you'd think that would've been in my first tri panel. whether they did or didn't, they didn't give me the shot until now.

oooh...sounds like these meds are going to be pretty brutal. wouldn't insulin have less side effects? i think i'd prefer the injections if it meant not feeling sick!


----------



## armymama2012

Well my temp is still going up! Yay!


----------



## annie00

Yea they did mine in 1st tri panel of bloods.. 

Good luck !


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, Annie I'm so sorry that your stepdad's mom is not doing well. I'll be sending my best wishes/positive healing vibes :hugs:

Bexxc, glad you got your shot! They tested my blood after my first M/C and thankfully it was +. Apparently I have enough issues to worry about already...lol.

Army, happy to hear your temps are still going up! Will KMFX for a sustained temp shift for you! I feel like this is your month!!

Well AFM, I tested again this morning (9dpo) and BFN. Decided to do an OPK for the hell of it. Oddly, the OPK is almost +. What the heck? Apparently they can go + right before AF, but my AF is not due for another 5 or 6 days (13-14 day LP). So...I dunno. Freak body. Bbs still sore and swollen, had a horrible sleep last night.



:shrug:


----------



## armymama2012

I hope so too. Decided that if this isnt the month, I will try baby aspirin and maybe one other pill next month. Any suggestions?


----------



## hopestruck

My most successful pregnancy was when I used acupuncture. I really loved it. So relaxing, it made O come faster (CD 14), lots of CM, and the healthiest pregnancy (lost it after I moved out of town and stopped acu). Lots of women have success using it. Only downside is that it can be $$. However, if you are in NY you might be able to find a cheaper practitioner. When I lived in Vancouver (Canada) there was a co-op acupuncture place that did it for like $20 a session, which is a steal!

Just an idea... :)


----------



## hopestruck

Army, what do you think of my tests? :shrug:


----------



## armymama2012

I think maybe in 2 days you would have a +OPK. I definitely dont see a second line on the pregnancy test though :(.

As far as acupuncture, I have a huge fear of needles and money is really tight due to a major setback in late April that has us still catching up on some bills.


----------



## hopestruck

armymama2012 said:


> I think maybe in 2 days you would have a +OPK. I definitely dont see a second line on the pregnancy test though :(.
> 
> As far as acupuncture, I have a huge fear of needles and money is really tight due to a major setback in late April that has us still catching up on some bills.

Haha, that makes two of us. It's OK though, like I said we weren't trying this month. I'd be happy about a BFP, but I think I'd prefer to wait to TTC until after I have my consultation at the fertility clinic in Oct. :thumbup:

Makes sense about the $$. As for the fear of needles, it's really not bad at all. I must admit I was tense the first couple of weeks, but you can't see them (you lay with your head down or eyes closed), and they generally just feel like little tiny pin pricks, not even painful. In any case, it was just an idea. Lots of other options out there!


----------



## bexxc

you're probably going to think this is very weird, but i was standing over my computer at a weird angle and i could've sworn i saw a faint line on your hpt...


----------



## hopestruck

Lol, Bexxc, not weird at all. I'm glad someone else sees it! Now that it has dried, I really can see a very, very faint line. But it's not like a "real" BFP line. I'm thinking it's just an evap/ink mark. But, I'll keep on testing. You never know!


----------



## annie00

Thank u hope for ur concern!!! 

I see a faint line hope! 
Retest in morning with fmu


I forgot to mention bentlie is head down already!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

I will Annie! Maybe tonight too...have a million tests, why not use em? ;)

Wow Bentlie is head down already! That girl is a'comin! :crib:


----------



## annie00

Lol I hear that !! Test test test!! 

Yea I can't believe she is head down!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

that's great that bentlie is head down already! maybe she'll come a little early and you'll get to be all done with your pregnancy. as hard as it's been, i'm sure that would be a real blessing. i have a feeling sprout is going to take his/her time getting into the world!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha yeah, Bexxc, based on the most recent ultrasound, I would say that s/he looks a little camera shy at the moment! hehe :)

It would be crazy to have an early baby. My old high school bf's (he and I are still friends) brother and his wife had their baby at 32 weeks. He wasn't due until October and came at the beginning of August! He was hooked up to tubes and an incubator, and had to stay at the hospital for the first 3 weeks, but they finally got to take him home a couple of weeks ago. I was pretty worried when I first heard, but he is doing great!


----------



## bexxc

nothing that early, i hope! but a week or two would probably be nice for annie :)


----------



## hopestruck

Totally. Health early :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

btw, hope, i was looking at your chart and it looks a lot more like your pregnancy charts than the non pregnancy ones. :winkwink:


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, funny you say that - I've been playing around with my overlay, and decided to set it so that I'm comparing to my non-preg cycles. So I should be able to tell pretty fast if it looks preg! I think I determined that by 12dpo my temp drops. So if it still high at 12dpo, I'd say it's a pretty good indicator. 

What a weird state to be in though... We weren't trying, but now that I have had the sore boobs and that ambiguous wondfo, I am feeling very emotionally invested in this cycle! Bah. I've taken so many now, and they all look the same, more or less...I'm really thinking they are just ghost lines.

ETA: Even my 7dpo test has the ghost line, which is not very promising...haha. I also looked it up and apparently the wondfos from my batch had some false positives :/


----------



## bexxc

well poop on faulty wondfo batches!!! but i'll still hold out hope!! you're gonna have a beautiful baby at some point and i'm gonna be here to see it!


----------



## hopestruck

You keep me hopeful hunny! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> You keep me hopeful hunny! :hugs:

You should be hopeful!


BTW, in another forum I am on 2 of the ladies just got BFPs! Hoping they send me their pregnancy vibes!


----------



## bexxc

bfps flock together! hope its good luck!!!


----------



## annie00

I wouldn't mind her being early like beginning of nov would be Awsome!! 

I went n played bingo tonight I didn't win shit!!! 

Hope I got my toes crossed for ya hunnie!!!


----------



## annie00

Sure is quite on here today ;shrug;


----------



## bexxc

good morning, gals!

i'm am sooo tired today! i had a really difficult night last night. when i wasn't waking up to pee, i was waking up from horrible nightmares. work is going to be so difficult! *yawn*


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies!! 

Thanks for the luck Annie :)

Bexxc, sorry about your bad night's sleep :( I woke up with a killer headache! ugh. I went to bed stressing about the wedding and it definitely filtered into my subconscious - I felt like I had a night of stressful dreams. I'm stressed cuz I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around the fact that this wedding is going to cost so much. We're paying for it 100% on our own (or at least no one has offered to help us so far). To hold a reception + ceremony for our most close family & friends (about 60-65 people) is going to cost us somewhere in the area of $7000-9000, not including other expenses like dress ($$$!), decor, cake, flights to and from Ontario (where we're probably holding it), favours, hotel room(s), and everything else. So add it all up and you're looking at $10,000-12,000 minimum. I've played with all the options, looked at cocktail receptions, etc, and the cheapest I've been able to estimate is for $10,800... and I'm sure it will add up with the unforseen costs. Argh! I would honestly be happy with a super small wedding, or even ELOPING and then throwing a party/reception after. Wahhh.

Also, I took another test this am...BFN, BUT I swear, these tested are f*cked. There was a definite ghost/indent line AGAIN. I think I was able to capture it on my cam. Will post it up in a few mins. stupid wondfos!


----------



## armymama2012

Hopestruck, what time of day are you going to have the wedding? That can help determine your cost for food. Also, if you want a champagne toast then you can pay for that and you can have a cash bar where they pay cash for any extra alcohol they want. 

Just some tips on cost cutting my gramma gave me (she has planned budget weddings for 30 years).

BTW, my temps are still going up!


----------



## hopestruck

Yay Army! Your temps look great! :thumbup: Any symptoms?

Thank you, those are really great tips. We definitely want to try to have a cash bar. The big problem is, most of the nicer venues in Toronto don't offer them!?! I am also totally for a nice lunch or brunch wedding, but fiance wants a big evening drinking party! :dohh: (I wish there was an emoticon for banging head against wall)

It's just that I'd rather spend the money on our honeymoon and for a house down payment, ya know?


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Yay Army! Your temps look great! :thumbup: Any symptoms?
> 
> Thank you, those are really great tips. We definitely want to try to have a cash bar. The big problem is, most of the nicer venues in Toronto don't offer them!?! I am also totally for a nice lunch or brunch wedding, but fiance wants a big evening drinking party! :dohh: (I wish there was an emoticon for banging head against wall)
> 
> It's just that I'd rather spend the money on our honeymoon and for a house down payment, ya know?



Hope-Not really any symptoms. Constipated like I always am in the 2ww. I am also getting headaches every morning. I dont expect to have major symptoms until 9 DPO, I'm only 5 DPO today. 

Hmm....I don't know what to tell you about the venues in Toronto. We were having a religious wedding so we decided to just not offer any alcohol. So he wants a wedding like around 5 p.m. and you would be okay with a late morning wedding? What we did was have our wedding right in the middle of those times (2 p.m.) so when we had our reception at 3:30 p.m. we could just have snacky things (fruits, vegetables, crackers, cheese, and samples of meats plus cake of course) because people most likely had eaten lunch already. We were buying for 250 people though. Spent around $200 for food and still had leftovers for a week. (Btw, my gramma's specialty is wedding that cost under $5000. Mine , not including my dress, cost only $1800). My grandma believes that no single item should cost more than your dress. My dress was $600 which I paid $350 of it myself and my grandma paid the rest as her gift to me.


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies.. Sorry bex about ur restless night just think when u get home from work u can go straight to bed :)

Hope sorry it's a bfn 

I woke up with pressure last night in horriable pain I couldn't get up are sit down to pee... 

I don't know what to do I asked my dr about it Monday and she said just watch it And monitor it ughh


----------



## hopestruck

armymama2012 said:


> Hope-Not really any symptoms. Constipated like I always am in the 2ww. I am also getting headaches every morning. I dont expect to have major symptoms until 9 DPO, I'm only 5 DPO today.
> 
> Hmm....I don't know what to tell you about the venues in Toronto. We were having a religious wedding so we decided to just not offer any alcohol. So he wants a wedding like around 5 p.m. and you would be okay with a late morning wedding? What we did was have our wedding right in the middle of those times (2 p.m.) so when we had our reception at 3:30 p.m. we could just have snacky things (fruits, vegetables, crackers, cheese, and samples of meats plus cake of course) because people most likely had eaten lunch already. We were buying for 250 people though. Spent around $200 for food and still had leftovers for a week. (Btw, my gramma's specialty is wedding that cost under $5000. Mine , not including my dress, cost only $1800). My grandma believes that no single item should cost more than your dress. My dress was $600 which I paid $350 of it myself and my grandma paid the rest as her gift to me.

Wow Army! That is amazing that you did so well with the costs. I would be BEYOND happy if we could make our wedding so affordable. What kind of venue did you use? I'd love to have a backyard wedding but we just don't really have any good options. DF's parents have a big pool in their backyard, and my mom has only a small property. 

I will KMFX that this is your month :flow:


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie :flow:

Yikes, I am so sorry to hear about your rough night! Where is the pain exactly? Has it been happening very often? Is it extremely painful or just uncomfortable?

Well here is a pic of my freak wondfo. The kind-of line faded when it dried. 



BAD WONDFO!


----------



## hopestruck

OK, so just to add to the fun of My Confused Body (MCB - I'm going to trademark it ;)), I am apparently SPOTTING. It looks like the kind of stuff I get before AF comes. I'm only 10dpo. What the heck!?!?! Temps are still high though so that's a confusing bit.

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

I think this last M/C really thew my hormones for a loop....


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hope-Not really any symptoms. Constipated like I always am in the 2ww. I am also getting headaches every morning. I dont expect to have major symptoms until 9 DPO, I'm only 5 DPO today.
> 
> Hmm....I don't know what to tell you about the venues in Toronto. We were having a religious wedding so we decided to just not offer any alcohol. So he wants a wedding like around 5 p.m. and you would be okay with a late morning wedding? What we did was have our wedding right in the middle of those times (2 p.m.) so when we had our reception at 3:30 p.m. we could just have snacky things (fruits, vegetables, crackers, cheese, and samples of meats plus cake of course) because people most likely had eaten lunch already. We were buying for 250 people though. Spent around $200 for food and still had leftovers for a week. (Btw, my gramma's specialty is wedding that cost under $5000. Mine , not including my dress, cost only $1800). My grandma believes that no single item should cost more than your dress. My dress was $600 which I paid $350 of it myself and my grandma paid the rest as her gift to me.
> 
> Wow Army! That is amazing that you did so well with the costs. I would be BEYOND happy if we could make our wedding so affordable. What kind of venue did you use? I'd love to have a backyard wedding but we just don't really have any good options. DF's parents have a big pool in their backyard, and my mom has only a small property.
> 
> I will KMFX that this is your month :flow:Click to expand...


Well since we had it at the church that we both went to we had our reception in the gymnasium up on the hill. It's nothing fancy but with the decorations it looked nice. Have you decided on a date or colors yet? Another suggestion is to use fake flowers for everything (we got ours at the local craft store). If you want to have one thing in real flowers then you can do your bridal bouquet but it wont look as good 5 years down the road. As far as colors go, choose a base color (usually white, ivory, or a cream color), and 2 accent colors (ours were blue and red).


----------



## bexxc

hope- maybe it's ib :shrug: that would be awesome...a sign that your rainbow is snuggling in super tight! 

i'm finally home from work and i'm totally exhausted. after sleeping so poorly last night, i was ready to come home and take a nap. both fortunately and unfortunately, morgan got called in for a night shift. it's great that he's picking up and extra shift because we're really trying to beef up our savings right now, but now i don't want to take a nap because i want to spend time with him. oh well...can't have it both ways, right? :shrug: i guess one night is worth the extra cash in the bank account.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks for answering my poll on the other thread Bexxc! ;) It's been such a wacko cycle for me, I've been super busy on the boards, hehe. I really doubt that it is IB...I dunno, I just feel the chances of being preg this cycle are SO low from using the pull out method. But ya never know. Makes me want to try again next cycle!! 

Sorry to hear you're so exhausted! That's a drag that morgan has to go to work tonight though :( Hopefully you guys get to spend a little bit of time together before he heads out. I definitely can understand the $$ push though. As I mentioned before, I am having serious anxiety about dropping so much money on a wedding! And our budget isn't even that big. lol. 

Army - no date or colours or anything yet! We're still looking at venues, and I feel like the color/theme will change a lot depending on what we're going with. However, I really like four colours right now - peach, soft/dusty purple, medium grey, and dusty teal/blue. I really like the idea of a bohemian style wedding so the lighter colours seem to fit well :) 

That's a great idea on the flowers, I had no idea they were so $$ until I looked! Silk flowers are also really popular right now. If we end up doing a bohemian style wedding I think it would be awesome to order something like these: www.etsy.com/listing/104096287/herbs-and-flowers-bridesmaid-dried

Annie - how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## bexxc

planning a wedding can definitely be stressful. we had a june wedding and our colors were sort of a lavender-ish and purple...lemme see if i can dig up some pics...


----------



## hopestruck

Yeah, pics, pics! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

dresses (far)

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22253_1075249937146_2240866_n.jpg

dress (closer)- with my dad
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22253_1075252337206_2911862_n.jpg

cake
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22253_1075250177152_3961403_n.jpg

tables
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/22253_1075250137151_6455248_n.jpg

i was a little bummed that they couldn't match the color of the roses better, but what can ya do? :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

i have about a zillion more pictures, but i won't clog up our thread with them. these give a pretty good idea of the colors. we kept things pretty simple when it came to decor. we had our reception in an art museum, so aside from flowers, there wasn't much decorating to be done.


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, they are GORGEOUS Bexxc! You look just stunning! I've never seen your face "up close" - you are beautiful!

Thanks so much for sharing. It looks like a truly elegant event. I know you've mentioned before - but how long have you been married now?


----------



## bexxc

aw....thanks :blush:

we've been married a little over 4 years now, but we've been together for...ohmygosh!!! 10 years in november!


----------



## hopestruck

Perfect timing to bring a little Sprout into the mix ;) Yaaaay. Aw, my heart is bursting with happiness seeing your pics and talking about your little one on the way!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Apparently my pics are too large to attach on here but I will figure it out.


----------



## hopestruck

Yaay, more pics!!! Love it!!!


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies.. 

Wow hope I wouldn't no where to start planning a wedding that's why we plan on getting married on a cruise so they take care of everything and then we come home to have a party with family n friends.. 

Bex awe bless ya heart u must be so pooped!!! :(

Hi army :wave:

I think I got a yeast infection starting to itch down there sore when wiping luckily I remember I had some monistate 3 day treatment.. But it's exp date is 03/2012 think it would be okay to still use it? 

I don't want to wait till it get to bad!


----------



## bexxc

oh sweetie...i'm sorry about the yeast infection. those are seriously no fun. i usually get them after being on antibiotics. i have a sensitive system and it does not like to be messed around with! i'm not sure about the expiration date, though. i'd definitely check with your ob before sticking anything up there anyway, so you can call them and ask about it.


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm gonna call tomorrow maybe they wanna see me just to confirm that it is a yeast infection.. 

Girl im just like u if the wind blows the wrong way I'm getting a yeastie!!!!! I get them often!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i think there are some other infections that have the same symptoms. they'll probably want to check to make sure it isn't anything else before treating it.


----------



## bexxc

the injection site from my flu shot is all red like something bit me...ick!


----------



## annie00

Ugh girl u better watch that girl it can get infected!!! 

I sure hope I can handle the itchiness over night :)


----------



## bexxc

i think it will probably be okay. like i said, i have a pretty sensitive system. my body just doesn't tend to like having things injected or ingested that wouldn't normally be there. i'm sure it will just take a couple days for the redness to go away. the same thing happened with my whooping cough vaccine.


----------



## annie00

Oh I gotcha!! 

Wat u doing this weekend? I'm going to my moms for the baby shower wit my family Sunday


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure. i think i want to go shopping to find a dress for my baby shower. may go with my best friend, but that also means seeing her shithead dh.


----------



## annie00

Lol!!! 
Funny u mentioned that!! Lances aunt told me she is bringing me to find me a sundress type thing for my shower!!! Well first off I laughed bc I do NOT wear dresses at all!!! I think I look so stupid in them!! I look like a damn cow!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh you're being silly! i'm sure you look beautiful!


----------



## bexxc

good morning ladies!

i hope everyone is well today. i slept a little better last night, even though morgan wasn't home. hopefully i'll sleep even better tonight with him home. my baby shower invitations are so cute- i'll post one a little later today. i'm so excited about it- which is weird, because i normally completely abhor stuff like that. i didn't even like my own bridal shower! :haha:

hoping you all are well. hope and army- let's have a day of high temps and positive hpts!!!!! annie- good luck getting in contact with your doc. hope they say the monistat is okay so you can start feeling a bit better. hope you weren't too uncomfortable last night!


----------



## annie00

Bex/ u better post that pic I wanna see invites! When is it again?? 
I'm serious about the dress thing I really do look horriable all bs aside .. 

I'm okay just ate breakfast bout to go back to sleep :) then when I wake up I gotta do clothes n pic up housr


----------



## armymama2012

Bexxc- I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still!


----------



## annie00

I called my dr and they called me out a difluican!! Aughhhh so happy all I gotta do is take a pill and use some cream!!! Yay!!! I didnt know u could take that while preggo


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies! Bexxc, glad to hear you had a better sleep. I hope your work day is going great so far!

Annie, sorry to hear about the YI...that's no fun. I've had a couple in my life before too. I am also really sensitive. At various times in my cycle I get more "irritated" down there. Over the last couple years I've taken a probiotic supplement every morning before/with breakfast and it has really helped - I haven't had one since! 

Army, YAY for identifying O, and that you O'd early! Awesome. Honestly, from looking at your chart, I feel like you O'd on CD 13 when you had the temp drop. I guess it doesn't really matter though, unless you want to start testing early ;)

Well AFM, a bit cranky this morning. DF and I had a bit of an argument last night. Lately I have just felt a bit unappreciated by him. He's really busy and working 2 jobs, but when he comes home it's like the whole world revolves around him and he makes it clearly known how tired and stressed he is. I get that, but I told him last night that actually, *I get stressed too*. I'm also working and am at a particularly stressful point in my work - preparing for my final comprehensive exam. And I have been really stressed trying to plan our wedding without really any help. Basically I told him that I feel like lately, unless I'm having a meltdown, I don't feel like I'm getting much attention/appreciation, despite doing all the cooking and cleaning and planning.... so yeah. He agreed to spend more time with me next week going through wedding details, which was good. But then this morning, he was kind of an a$$ again. His parents are coming into town and he had asked if I could pick them up, probably around 3:30 since he'll be at work (that kinda bugs me too, when people assume that since I work at home I can take off whenever I want). I said OK. So this morning he says, "My parents are probably getting in around 3:30-4, if you could still pick them up then." So I say OK. "They're going to text when they arrive." Text me? "Yeah. I already told you that." No, I don't think you said they were going to text me. "Yeah, I did." --> ARGH! How about some appreciation instead of attitude!? :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry your DH is being a turd Hope. Well I had to discard today's temp because I didnt sleep well so the crosshairs disappeared. I am just going to wait and test on the 21st I think.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Army. Normally he is a total sweetie...I think he's just gotten a bit wound up in his own world lately. Not to mention, I may be a touch hormonal as well :blush:

Sorry you lost your crosshairs, argh. But, I'm sure things will be clear in a few more days. The 21st sounds like a great day for testing. :thumbup:

Any luck with getting some of your wedding pics up here? Would love to see them!


----------



## Jumik

:hi: I've been silently stalking you guys for soooo long :blush: Just thought I'd step out from hiding and say I really love following this thread. You guys talk about any and everything and not just pregnancy related stuff. You sound like old high school friends. That's why I love this thread so much.

I really hope for happy and healthy babies and lives for ALL of you :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Thanks Army. Normally he is a total sweetie...I think he's just gotten a bit wound up in his own world lately. Not to mention, I may be a touch hormonal as well :blush:
> 
> Sorry you lost your crosshairs, argh. But, I'm sure things will be clear in a few more days. The 21st sounds like a great day for testing. :thumbup:
> 
> Any luck with getting some of your wedding pics up here? Would love to see them!

Yeah, I'm sticking with the 21st because if I am only 3 dpo then I will be 11 DPO and if I'm 6 DPO then I'll be officially late for AF. Right now having a very strong pinching feeling in my right ovary. Why is this happening? I had the same but not as strong pain in my left side 3 hours ago! Argh...I hope I'm not getting another cyst. This pain is not only annoying but painful. 

Hi J. LOL glad you like stalking us. :thumbup: Yeah, it gets boring if its ALL pregnancy. I came in kinda late but they all welcomed me and I'm so glad!


----------



## annie00

Welcome jumik!!! 
Hope u stay around n join us :) 

Hope/ sorry ur df is being a ass he sounds like he has a lot of stress going on right now... It will get better :) 

Army> atleaat u know u have ovulated :)


----------



## annie00

Man my blood sugar been low in the 80 I guess that's what my dr wants but I'm cheatin right now and eating animal crackers :) Ooopppsss :haha:


----------



## annie00

Holly crap!!!!! 

I'm a pumpkin today!!!!!!! Omg


----------



## annie00

I know I need to wash bentlies bedding but I'm so scared to mess it up and fade it.. I really don't want to any advice?


----------



## hopestruck

Jumik - :hi: Really nice to have you here. Yep, this is a pretty special group of gals if I do say so myself!

Army - I have experienced that pinching both before, during, and after o. I think it is probably your corpus luteum cyst doing what it's supposed to! 

Annie - you are a pumpkin indeed! congratulations :) As for Bentlie's bedding, well...it's going to get washed eventually, what with spitup, poops, and all that other fun stuff ;) To try and keep the colour I would just wash it on cold in a gentle/gentle spin cycle and tumble dry low and/or air/cool dry.


----------



## bexxc

wow! i've missed a lot today! glad i have a few minutes before i have to go to my thursday staff meetings!

army- sorry about the temp dip. is it possible that you won't o 'til later? have you still been using opks?

annie- i was wondering if they would put you on diflucan. i don't think they like you to insert thinks into your coochie :haha: when you're preggers!

hope- oh my gosh! i'm sorry dh is being a bit of an ass. mine is the same way. he's usually very sweet, but when he decides to be a butthead he makes a real show of it! :haha:

jumik- so glad you decided to jump into the conversation! the more the merrier! :flower:

i'm off to do some prep for tomorrow (friday! :yipee:) and then sit in meetings for the rest of the day.


----------



## bexxc

oh...and happy pumpkin day, annie! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> wow! i've missed a lot today! glad i have a few minutes before i have to go to my thursday staff meetings!
> 
> army- sorry about the temp dip. is it possible that you won't o 'til later? have you still been using opks?
> 
> annie- i was wondering if they would put you on diflucan. i don't think they like you to insert thinks into your coochie :haha: when you're preggers!
> 
> hope- oh my gosh! i'm sorry dh is being a bit of an ass. mine is the same way. he's usually very sweet, but when he decides to be a butthead he makes a real show of it! :haha:
> 
> jumik- so glad you decided to jump into the conversation! the more the merrier! :flower:
> 
> i'm off to do some prep for tomorrow (friday! :yipee:) and then sit in meetings for the rest of the day.

Well I have been taking OPKs every other day and ever since those 3 +OPKs around a week ago, they have all been negative. I only have 3 OPKs left but a friend is sending me 15 that she doesn't need. I love generous people!


----------



## annie00

Hehe Bex!!! Yea I'm bout to go get in as soon as lance gets home from work..

I know I gotta wash the bedding I just wanna keep it pretty as long as possiable kwim?


----------



## hopestruck

OOf. I have a headache. I think I'm dehydrated (probably from trying to save all my pee for HPTs the last few days :haha:). So bored with our drinks tho! Water, club soda, and orange juice. Womp womp. What do you guys drink during the day? Odd question I know but just curious.


----------



## armymama2012

I'd give anything (except for a live person) for Orange juice right now! I just drink Ice water (to help me keep the weight off) and my grapefruit juice. I actually like ice water 90% of the time.


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, my DF loves OJ every day for breakfast. We buy the frozen cans (Minute Maid + Calcium). They are pretty decent and are about a quarter of the price of the stuff in jugs/cartons! Have you actually found the grapefruit juice to be effective or do you like the taste (or both)?


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Haha, my DF loves OJ every day for breakfast. We buy the frozen cans (Minute Maid + Calcium). They are pretty decent and are about a quarter of the price of the stuff in jugs/cartons! Have you actually found the grapefruit juice to be effective or do you like the taste (or both)?[/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> I like the taste. I dont know if this is due to grapefruit juice but my O was at least a week early.


----------



## bexxc

i drink a serving of calcium/vit d fortified oj first thing in the morning and then i usually just stick to water after that- i try to get 8 to 10 servings. when absolutely dying for something sweet, i have a 7 up, but i try to limit that to maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## hopestruck

Army - interesting! I will have to try that next cycle we are TTC.

Bexxc, sounds like we are on the same drink regime! ;) My only other (almost daily) indulgence is a latte/cappuccino/cafe au lait after breakfast. After I went to europe last year I bought an espresso machine and have not looked back since! What I love about them is that since one serving of espresso is lower than caffeine than a cup of coffee, so it's not quite as addictive and/or affective. AND, they are delicious and make me feel luxurious. haha. :thumbup:


----------



## bexxc

i gave up coffee when i found out sprout was on the way. i know they say a cup a day is okay, but i'd rather save my caffeine intake for chocolate indulgences! :)


----------



## bexxc

arg! double post!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I am having cramps right under my ribcage. Hurts.


----------



## bexxc

what a weird place to have cramps...:shrug:


----------



## bexxc

here are the baby shower invitations :) i love them. they've very minimalist...just my style! and except for my name, no capital letters because they are evil. a family friend made these. the giraffe and border are all embossed with her own embossing plates. awesome! 

the red border is not a part of them. my scanner was having trouble "seeing" the outer edges of the invite, so i had to put a brighter color behind it as a point of reference. the hearts aren't a part of it either, but i didn't want to post all of our family friend's information in the open forum. anyway, you get the idea. 


https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img008.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> here are the baby shower invitations :) i love them. they've very minimalist...just my style! and except for my name, no capital letters because they are evil. a family friend made these. the giraffe and border are all embossed with her own embossing plates. awesome!
> 
> the red border is not a part of them. my scanner was having trouble "seeing" the outer edges of the invite, so i had to put a brighter color behind it as a point of reference. the hearts aren't a part of it either, but i didn't want to post all of our family friend's information in the open forum. anyway, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/img008.jpg

Very cute!


----------



## annie00

Hope- I mainly drink kool aid with splenda are water mainly at night and I have a Pepsi max with splenda at night but since my blood suga been so low I drank 3 of them Ooops..
Sometimes in the mornin I'm craving a cup of coffee and umm so good :) 

Bex~ ur invites r cute.. :) 

So I found a basket for the dresser it's cute it came with 3 diff sizes of baskets but I put the other two in the closet I bought a rack to go behind her bathroom toliet I bought some big box of wipes pack of socks 0-6 months and a bottle of drift so I can wash her clothes tomorrow and her bedding but I'm not gonna wash her bumpers.. Don't wanna mess up fluff .. I'm not gonna let her use them untill 6montjs old.. 

I also bought a huge 12 quart pot to boiled her bottles n pacifiers in tomorrow too :)


----------



## annie00

Bex I know this is a odd question but when u push on ur boobs do they Hurt?? 

Mine do maybe they becoming sore again bc milk is starting to form?? 

And I noticed today her kicks have been different they are light and not near as hard as they usually are... Like feels like gas? But I know the diff ..
Maybe she is getting cramped in there?


----------



## annie00

An what is a luncheon?


----------



## bexxc

hm...mine aren't sore at all. your milk doesn't come in until after the baby is born. until then, you're only producing colostrum...at least that's the way i understand it. 

bentlie could be starting to get a little squished in there or she could be having a lazy day. sprout had a lazy day a few days ago and now s/he's back to thumping away. did they tell you her approximate weight at your u/s? the tech told us sprout was 3lbs 12 oz...i think she said that's 64th percentile.

luncheon is just the formal word for lunch.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow urs is way heavier than ours.. 
Bentlie is only 2lbs 11 oz.. 

She was just being very Active when i layed down but she is quite again..


----------



## bexxc

sprout just woke back up s/he's having a little party right now :haha:


----------



## bexxc

...ouch! a bladder party! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Hehe so funny!!

Do u think it's to early To wash her blankets clothes bedding and sterlize her bottles n nipples n pacifiers? 

I think I'm nesting !!


----------



## bexxc

i've already washed bedding and will be washing clothes soon, but i'd probably wait on the bottles and such because they'll collect dust while sitting around and you'll have to wash them again.


----------



## annie00

I know but I feel like I'm running out of time!! It's killing me!!!! 

Do u have ur bumperS stil on ur crib? 
Mine r still on there bc I read at 6 months they can use them so I'm gonna take them off when she starts sleeping in there untill she is 6months


----------



## bexxc

no. i'm not going to use a bumper at all. i'm in the process of cutting it into squares. the ends will be sewed, ribbon attached, and they'll make pretty wall hangings :)


----------



## annie00

Holly crap! I couldn't do that!! I paid over 300 bucks for her bedding I want to use the bumpers lol!!! 

When r u taking martnity leave?


----------



## bexxc

i'm going to try to make it to nov. 2. i'll be 38 weeks. we'll see how that works out.


----------



## annie00

Wow!! 

Bless ur heart!! 

My fatigue has came back has urs?


----------



## bexxc

i've been really tired! most days i come home from work and take a nap. and i'm not sleeping as well at night because i'm starting to get uncomfortable and i get up at least 3 times to pee!


----------



## annie00

Army- how old r u? Jw?


----------



## annie00

I get up all hours of night also to pee.. How r u getting uncomfortable? 

Did u see how I said bentlie weighed 2lb 11 oz.?

Sprout weighs more than her by a lot should I worry?


----------



## bexxc

well, sprout was a little more than a week older than bentlie when we had our u/s done, so i'm sure you're fine. did they give you a growth percentile?


----------



## annie00

No but she did tell me I was measuring at 28 weeks when I was suppose to be at 28 w and 4 days and she said she had a long femer bone meaning she will be long..


----------



## armymama2012

Ok time to put in your votes for all the details on both babies (weight, height, date of birth and time). Here are mine:

Sprout:
Date of Birth: November 8th, 2012 
Time: 7:48 pm California time
Weight: 8 lbs 5 ounces
Length: 19 and 3/4 inches


Bentlie:
Date of Birth: November 30, 2012
Time: 9:13 am Central Time
Weight: 7 lbs 12 ounces
Height: 20 and 3/4 inches


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Army- how old r u? Jw?

I am 23, turning 24 in March.


----------



## annie00

Lol! Army I hope I don't go over due!! 

My belly has already dropped and she is head down I hope I have her before the 29 lmao!!


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Lol! Army I hope I don't go over due!!
> 
> My belly has already dropped and she is head down I hope I have her before the 29 lmao!!

Well I am usually about right on the weight and height. The last person I guessed for before you two I was off by 3 days so you have a chance of being slightly early or on time.


----------



## annie00

Cool!


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Lol! Army I hope I don't go over due!!
> 
> My belly has already dropped and she is head down I hope I have her before the 29 lmao!!

Lol Annie, those are guesses for actual birth, meaning If I am right you will go into active labor the day of your due date most likely.


----------



## annie00

Went and peed just now n there is blood in my panty liner an on toliet paper

I'm just gonna watch it I guess


----------



## hopestruck

Aw Annie I'm sorry you're bleeding again, argh that must be frustrating. I'm sure everything is fine though as per usual!!

How is everyone doing this morn?

Well Jamie's family arrived last night and we had a really good visit! Talked almost exclusively about the wedding, LOL...I was SO glad to have SOMEONE to talk about it, and I think it might have made Jamie click that yeah, it's important! That being said, he DID bring me flowers when he got home from work yesterday :cloud9: guess he realized he was being a d*nk! ;)


----------



## annie00

Awe hope how sweet of him hunnie!!! 
Yea it's very annoying


----------



## hopestruck

How's your blood sugar today? Is it getting any better?


----------



## annie00

My blood sugar been in the 86 range and this morning I ate cereal thinking I'm gonna try and see what happens and oops it's 155 I was like damn.. 
So now I'm makin me a grilled chicken patty with cheese on bread and eat a apple and a table spoon on peanut butter .. Lovely lmao


----------



## armymama2012

Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?

A friend on here thinks I have PCOS because of my fluctuating BBT temps. Might look into that, I just dont have the overweight and overly hairy (yuck) symptoms.


----------



## annie00

Talk to ur dr.. 
If u have ewcm and postive opk then o is on the way.. 

Ur body is crazy bc u get a postive opk and high temps and them nothing.. I don't know 

My sister has pcos and she had a horriable time getting preggo


----------



## annie00

So last night I found 3 pink wicker baskets at lowes and I grabbed them.. 
I added like green ribbon on th biggest one..

To put diapers wiped lotion etc etc in ..
What ya think?

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/93B67531-F656-4A74-B784-0CBA667589FB-1954-000002354F7D902D.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

Annie they are so super cute! I think they'd match Bentlie's other stuff really well. So cute. Love all the crafty stuff you guys have been doing.

Armymomma - sorry to hear about the random body stuff, I feel your pain! It's possible you could have PCOS (some people are symptomless) but its seems like you're ovulating every month so I doubt it. Your temps do fluctuate, but when I look at last month's there is still a clear thermal shift. So I would not worry too much about it at this point, but if you are concerned that yes, worth talking to your doc.

Well AFM, AF ARRIVED TODAY :dohh: and, OUCH, mega cramps this time! They came on almost out of nowhere. I kinda wasnt expecting it even though I've had very minor spotting the past couple days. So that means my luteal phase was only 11 days this cycle. SHORT! I have never been below 12 before and usually it's 13 or 14. I think it's just the M/C that screwed it up. 

Still though, this is the shortest cycle I have ever had (as far as I know) - 25 days! Call me crazy but I actually think that would be a nice thing to keep up while TTC ;) Less time waiting to O and in suspense waiting to POAS :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Where's our girl Bexxc today? :)


----------



## bexxc

army- you don't have to be overweight or hairy to have pcos. it's definitely worth checking into. it seems like you have a lot of misfires when it comes to o- with the multiple positive opks and fertile cm. the long cycles and the fluctuating temps are also a big sign. 

annie- LOVE LOVE LOVE the baskets. they're adorable!

hope- sorry af came! boo!!!!!! but hooray for shorter cycles. long cycles + ttc= lame stuff!!!


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> Where's our girl Bexxc today? :)

i'm here! :hugs: thanks for thinking of me! it's hard for me to check in during work hours. every now and then i'm able to pop in while the kids are at recess, but i'm usually pretty desperate for the restroom by recess times these days!!! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I'm going to talk to DH about seeing the doctor. now that I think about it. We did actually start TTC in late September last year so maybe we are at the 1 year mark.


----------



## bexxc

out of curiosity, why did you discard your last two temps. you probably said, i just miss a lot while i'm at work.


----------



## armymama2012

I didn't sleep well the last 2 nights and I didn't even get the full 4 straight hours in order to temp accurately this morning because DH called.


----------



## bexxc

oh. i used to sleep badly because i was so worried about temping in the morning! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> oh. i used to sleep badly because i was so worried about temping in the morning! :haha:

This has nothing to do with temping. I am having really bad dreams and am not falling asleep til 45 minutes after I lay down and sometimes waking up because i overheat or get hot flashes. This has been going on for 8 weeks now.


----------



## bexxc

hm...it does sound kinda like your hormones are doing something wacky. you should call and make an appointment first thing on monday.


----------



## hopestruck

Army, I think Bexxc is right, prob good to make an appt. I have definitely found that my hormones were out of whack when I experienced hot flashes. Acupuncture truly fixed that for me. I haven't had them (at least not like I used to) since. 

I hope you get some answers!

OH, my exciting news!! Tomorrow we are going to choose our PUPPY!!!!! 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

He (we're probably getting a boy to balance out our girl dog) won't be coming home for another 3 weeks, but I am SO excited to meet him! There are 6 male puppies (and 5 females). We are #4 on the waiting list, and apparently the other 3 above us also want boys, so we will have 3 to choose from. I'm thinking we might have to make a list unless the others have already decided on theirs. So, kinda crappy that we may not know for sure which one we're getting, but still. Soooooo excited!! We've been counting down the weeks until this date since before they were born. :haha:


----------



## bexxc

eeeeeeee! hope! that's so exciting!!! i can't wait to see pics of your new furbaby! i want to hear all about it!


----------



## annie00

Ugh we went and ate boiled crabs bye lances uncle and that was at 5;45 it's almost 9 and I'm so sick to my stomach!!!!


----------



## annie00

Awe hope I'm so happy for you!!!! Yay!! 

What kind did y'all nd up going with?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you're not feeling well, annie. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Ty Bex!! Wyd


----------



## bexxc

we just finished dinner and i have my feet up. we're watching doctor who.

you guys up to anything special?


----------



## annie00

Nope nothing I just finished my ice cream n watching law n order...


----------



## bexxc

sounds nice :)

i can't wait til tomorrow. i'm dying to go shopping. i'm so tired of all my maternity clothes already. i want some new stuff!


----------



## annie00

Yes I'm def tired of my clothes as well but I only wear them when I go out n about and all the other times I wear lances t-shirts lol.. 
Old navy got cute clothes for cheap..
I got to go get a dress next week I'm dreading it!!!


----------



## bexxc

there's a big outlet center about an hour north of here and there's a motherhood outlet, so i'm going to go there. i'm getting a dress too. the one i was planning to wear to my shower doesn't fit right...i'm just carrying too high. i can't pull it down as far as it should go!


----------



## annie00

O I gotcha!! 
I bought 200 worth of clothes from motherhood but hell that place is highly expensive!! 
Was that a martnity dress that doesn't fit right?


----------



## bexxc

yeah! lol. it's not that it's too small though. it's just that the ol' bump is sitting so high that if i tie it over my belly i have about 4 extra inches of shoulder strap just flopping around! :haha: maybe i'll try something strapless and wear a cardigan over it.


----------



## annie00

Yea i hope I find something... 

I dont like stuff that shows my arms bc my arms at the top r big and I got big shoulders


----------



## bexxc

that's why i'll definitely need a cardigan. i'm not a big fan of my arms either- and they've gotten bigger since getting pregnant...ick!


----------



## annie00

I no how u feel Bex!! How is ur day going?


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was able to keep my temp for today and FF gave me my crosshairs back! Now says today is 5 DPO. I'm still on for testing on the 21st!


----------



## bexxc

wow! i really slept in. it's about 8:30 and i just now got out of bed! i'm meeting my best friend for shopping at noon. we were supposed to have a girls' day, but...surprise, surprise...guess who's tagging along. :growlmad:

army- glad you got your crosshairs back. is this the last month you have ttc before you guys are moving?


----------



## armymama2012

We decided not to move until Thanksgiving so we might have 2 more cycles.


----------



## bexxc

oh. that's good. glad you guys were able to manage a better outcome :)


----------



## annie00

Awe Bex that sux!! So sorry he got to be involved!!! Ughh


----------



## bexxc

yeah...me too! i knew getting her all to myself was too good to be true!

you're doing your family shower today, right? when is that?


----------



## annie00

I'm going to moms tonight when lance gets home.. The shower is tomorrow


----------



## bexxc

hope you have a wonderful time at shower #1!

today was totally lame :( my friend's husband ruined everything as usual. they were two hours late meeting me, so i already had all my shopping done when they got there. we had lunch at a cafe and then went back to the outlet center. he proceeded to be his usual awful self the entire time. i just don't think i can hang out with him anymore.


----------



## annie00

Omg Bex!!! What did he do and I can't believe u actually waited 2 hrs for them to show sorry but I would have left after 30 mins!! I'm impatient !!!! 

What did he do to ruin ur day? 

I just had a long shower and washed my hair and blow dried it now im gonna try to sleep bc I gotta get up early to go spend the day at my grand maws :)


----------



## bexxc

i drove an hour to get there. there was no way i was leaving without shopping, so i went shopping by myself. 

he just acts crazy all the time. he's totally paranoid and thinks that everyone is around him is up to something, so he has to point out all their "shady" behaviors to us. then he wanted to buy professional work clothes because his current workplace is office casual. he kept going into stores like pac sun, volcom, and hurley and then getting mad when the clothes weren't professional looking enough. um, hello???? unless you want to dress like a professional skater, try a grown-up store. he's such an idiot.


----------



## bexxc

hope you sleep well so you're all fresh and happy for your shower!


----------



## bexxc

hope you're having a great time at your shower, annie.

today i'm going grocery shopping, grading some tests, writing out progress reports, writing my lesson plans for this week, washing my new maternity clothes, and cleaning up the house. hopefully i can fit a nap in there somewhere.


----------



## annie00

Well I racked up on all kinds of stuff!! Toys teething stuff clothes diapers blankets my Awsome diaper bag pack n Play high chair bows she got her first pair of jeans lol its legging but look like jeans so cute!! 
We r just leaving now heading home I really enjoyed myself other than my grandma isn't doing well poor baby!!

Sounds like u had a busy busy day!! 

Im so pooped lol


----------



## bexxc

so glad you had fun and got so many things you need. i'm sorry your grandmother is unwell, but i'm really glad you you all got to celebrate together!


----------



## annie00

Yea thanks! It was really nice to spend time with her even though she didn't really understand who I was :(

Me n lance made it home about 1 hour ago and we had our bathes and put pack n play together and put high chair up but then took it apart bc I'm not gonna use it untill she is older but tomorrow I will take pics of my diaper bag and my favorite outfit!!!!


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to see your pics! :happydance:

your mood says your stressed...everything okay?


----------



## bexxc

according to this chart i'm 7 months today! :happydance:
https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## annie00

No I'm not stressed I need to change that :/ oops 

I tell u what though I have been feeling sick to my stomach for last couple days!! 

I have a HUGE mess in the living room!!! It's crazy!!!! I'll take care of it tomorrow :) and organize and wash clothes :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you're not feeling well...maybe too much food at your shower?

that's one thing about my shower i'm not looking forward to...the crazy influx of stuff and all the boxes and inner packaging that will come with all of it!


----------



## annie00

Never fells!!! Now I'm bleeding again!!! Ughh


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry :hugs: how much/what color is it? have you guys bd lately?


----------



## annie00

Yes I agree!! It's was crazy!! I only had family T this one and I racked up!!! 

I am wondering what I'm gonna get at my next shower with approx 100 people!!!!


----------



## annie00

It was pink on toliet paper and no I'm just getting over that yeast infection.. 

It was on two diff pieces of tp .. Lance told me I did to much


----------



## bexxc

the infection may have just irritated things down there. speaking of which, how is that feeling?


----------



## bexxc

good morning ladies! it's another monday! how's everyone feeling today?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm a bit groggy and nauseous. Waiting for both packages of tests to get here. Hoping I can hold out on testing til at least Wednesday.


----------



## bexxc

i don't think i'd test on wednesday. it looks like you may have just o'd yesterday.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> i don't think i'd test on wednesday. it looks like you may have just o'd yesterday.

Can I test on next Friday then?


----------



## bexxc

if you did o, you'd be 12 dpo next friday. seems like a good time to test to me.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> if you did o, you'd be 12 dpo next friday. seems like a good time to test to me.

Ok, well the tests still havent gotten here. Mail just came. Supposedly they've been on their way here since Wednesday so I dont know why they are taking this long but I wont have to fight the urge until they get here.


----------



## annie00

hi bex :) 
things r healing i guess below :)
lance rained out today and i still feeling under the weather i managanged to sort threw all my clothes n blankets and get them in the washer .. ughh now i got to fold them and shit!!!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/7046E8C7-B637-4593-9EAB-E2578D1BF65D-3234-000005038F113FB5.jpg

Yesterday at baby shower


----------



## bexxc

too cute!!!!!! love your huge bump!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Having a sharp pain right above my right collarbone and cramping all over my abdomen, hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## bexxc

hopefully the cramping is post o progesterone. i'm not sure about the collarbone thing though...strange...


----------



## annie00

Yea my bump is huge ugh!!! I promise I'll post pics tomorrow I just been orangizeing all her stuff today and finally done washing her clothes... Tomorrow i got to wash our clothes and pick up the house and chill out I'm planning on watching tv all day bc I have been having cramps!! 
I have a major feling she is gonns come into this world a lot sooner than we all think :)


----------



## bexxc

i've had a little cramping going on too. i've bee having weird spurts of movement and then total quiet. i think sprout's making his/her way into the head down position (i hope).

how early do yu think bentlie will be?


----------



## annie00

She what ur feeling is there prolly getting into position.. Bentlie is already head down that makes me think she will be early too... 
I think end of sept beginning of nov... 

I was born 3 months early and weighed 1lb. 5oz and lance was 20 days early bc she smoked with him and weighed 5 lbs..


----------



## annie00

Holly crap!!!!!! Look at my ticker is 12 days its gonna say one month!!!! Oh lord


----------



## bexxc

whoa...you changed your avatar!

i'm sure my ob will check next week to see if sprout's turned yet. i really don't want to have a c-section, so s/he'd better get a move on!


----------



## bexxc

i know! it's going so fast sprout's due 2 months from tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

How do they check to see if they moved? 
Yea I sank put the 4d ultra sound up there but I can't from my iPad I'mgonna get laptop n do it..

I'm having burning type craps and bleeding


----------



## bexxc

wow...my cramps just feel a little tight. maybe bh? nothing that's burning or anything.

do you think you should call your doc in the morning? is the bleeding getting any worse?

i just saw your relationship thread in 3rd tri. anything you want to talk about here?


----------



## annie00

No not really bc I can't change the way I feel n now I'm preggo!

He is so mean!! Ughhh

No it's light pink


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry he's being mean, but being pregnant doesn't mean you have to stay with him if you are uncomfortable in your relationship. i wouldn't make any moves now, but you have a lot more options than you probably think.


----------



## annie00

Yes I know but he will take my kid away r try of I do decide to leave im gonna go wit the flow n see wat happens


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> whoa...you changed your avatar!
> 
> i'm sure my ob will check next week to see if sprout's turned yet. i really don't want to have a c-section, so s/he'd better get a move on!

Hey, I don't know how you feel about cold but I know a few ladies who had the same issue and this worked for them. Take a hot bath and put something really cold on top of your tummy by your ribs for 10 minutes. After doing this 2-3 times a lot of babies will move into head down position just to be closer to the warmth instead of the cold.


----------



## bexxc

i agree that you should see how things play out for awhile, but know that if it really came down to it, as long as you have someplace to live and a way to take care of her, he'd never get more than joint custody. it's not like you're going to be abusive or on drugs or something.


----------



## bexxc

armymama2012 said:


> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> whoa...you changed your avatar!
> 
> i'm sure my ob will check next week to see if sprout's turned yet. i really don't want to have a c-section, so s/he'd better get a move on!
> 
> Hey, I don't know how you feel about cold but I know a few ladies who had the same issue and this worked for them. Take a hot bath and put something really cold on top of your tummy by your ribs for 10 minutes. After doing this 2-3 times a lot of babies will move into head down position just to be closer to the warmth instead of the cold.Click to expand...

interesting- perhaps i'll try this if sprout hasn't turned by our next appt. thanks :)


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexxc said:
> 
> 
> whoa...you changed your avatar!
> 
> i'm sure my ob will check next week to see if sprout's turned yet. i really don't want to have a c-section, so s/he'd better get a move on!
> 
> Hey, I don't know how you feel about cold but I know a few ladies who had the same issue and this worked for them. Take a hot bath and put something really cold on top of your tummy by your ribs for 10 minutes. After doing this 2-3 times a lot of babies will move into head down position just to be closer to the warmth instead of the cold.Click to expand...
> 
> interesting- perhaps i'll try this if sprout hasn't turned by our next appt. thanks :)Click to expand...

Welcome.


----------



## annie00

Thank u Bex!!! 

:) 

So this morning I woke up to pressure and cramps and spotting... Ughh


----------



## bexxc

do you think it's enough that you should call your doc? when is your next appt?

the bigger sprout gets, the harder it is to breathe. the nice part about carrying so high is i really don't have to pee as much as most pregnancy women complain about, but it's a real lung crusher!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Bexxc, I'm sorry to hear your shopping trip over the weekend was ruined by your friend's jerk DH! How irritating :(

Annie, your pic from the shower is so cute! That sucks that you're bleeding and getting crampy...I think taking it easy is a good idea for now, and like Bexxc says maybe mention it to your doctor. 
I'm also really sorry to hear you're having concerns about Lance. I must admit some things you've told us he's done make him sound like an a$$ indeed. However, I do think that right now is a really emotional time/time of turmoil where you really start to question your life and the path that you are on. I know getting pregnant did that for me and I'm sure it would be the same as your near delivery. One thing I do know about men is that sometimes even the biggest jerk will do a complete 360 when he has kids. I have met women that said that having a baby completely made their husbands re-think their priorities. So I would say definitely sit this one out and see how it goes the first few months. As Bexxc says, you have more options than you probably think. If, after a few months, things do NOT feel right and you feel in your heart you must get out, you will find options. No point in making any brash decisions right now.

Not sure if that helps at all but just wanted to offer my 2 cents...

Armymomma, how are you doing? In the 2WW now? Still planning on testing this weekend?

Well AFM, weekend with DF's parents was good! We were super busy and all over the place. AND we picked out our puppy!! yeaaaah! He is a little boy, yellow lab :thumbup:. He was the runt of his litter! Here are a few pics of him (5 weeks old):





He comes home in 3 weeks!


----------



## bexxc

hope- it's great to hear from you. your new puppy is beyond cute!!! do you have a name for him yet? i really want to get a puppy, but i just don't want to take on the extra responsibility right now. morgan and i have enough on our plates! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, you sure do! haha. If we were expecting anytime soon we would NOT be getting a puppy either. Babies are more than enough work for a couple! However, since I know I won't be having a baby for at LEAST 9+ months (oh man, makes it sound so long!) we figured it would be a good time, especially since I'm working from home right now. The idea would be to get the puppy up to a good standard of training and around the 1 yr mark before bringing a baby into the mix! 

As far as names go, we're still on the fence... we have a few names that we like, but we both want to see what his personality is like before we settle. It's hard to tell at 5 weeks because they kind of just toddle around and sleep! (so cute though). However the names we do like so far are all northern-themed names (towns around where we live, since being up here is kind of a novelty for us):
- Nelson (this is my fave so far, kinda geeky I know but I think it's cute for a yellow lab!)
- Dawson
- Yukon

I'll keep you posted if/when we decide. :D


----------



## hopestruck

OH, also wanted to mention that I got my "welcome" package from the FS/RE. They're having me do a bunch more tests before I go in for my first consult (which is good, because it would be annoying to go in and come out with more reqs instead of a prognosis and/or treatment plan!). I ended up going in for my bloodwork yesterday since the FSH test had to be on CD 2, 3, or 4 (yesterday was CD 4). So I got the following tests done:
- Day 4 FSH
- EDX - estriadol
- TSH
- Prolactin - PLTN
- Hematology Panel
- HBSaG
- Hep C
- HIV
- Rubella
- Varicella
- VDRL

(guh!)

These are in addition to the other tests I had done a couple weeks ago:

- antiphospholipid
- anticardiolipid
- lupus anticoagulant
- clotting time
- genetic karyotyping

and THOSE are in addition to the tests I had done back in June:

- thyroid
- iron
- prothrombin
- protein c 
- protein s
- factor v leiden
- day 21 progesterone
- possibly some others I am forgetting....

Holy SH*T, eh? Man alive.... up until this past year, I had never even had a single blood test done! At least they are being thorough though, that I am very thankful for.

In addition to the bloodwork I have to go for an HSG x-ray (ugh). I've kind of been avoiding it but at this point I think I should just get it done so we can rule out any kind of uterine abnormalities once and for all (hopefully). So I'll have to wait to get that done in my next cycle.


----------



## annie00

Hi hope- ur advice really have helped me out thanks soooooo much!!

Ur puppie is a cutie!!! I have three mini rat terriers I'm terrified when bentlie arrives!!! 

Yea it's to the point I don't wanna call text r even sleep with him.. Im not sure what's going on :/ I'm gonna wait it out!

Bex since bentlie is sitting so low I pee all the damn time!!! Ughhh 
I don't have trouble breathing just yet though... 

This week is dragging ass huh??

Does ur kicks feel different mine isn't jabs anyone. But pokes n swishes maybe she is getting cramed in there ??

I'm just waking up for the day I'm gonnna go cook my lunch and then chill out I'm not doing anything bc I have been bleeding so I'm gonna take it easy ..


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, :hugs: Relax and find a fun comedy to watch! I recommend Bridesmaids if you haven't seen it already :haha: (or maybe even if you have!)


----------



## annie00

Wow hope u have had alot of tubes of blood drawn huh???

Well look At it this way we all no something is wrong since u can get preggo but keep mc so this way the drs r gonna be able to pinpoint excatly whats causing that!!!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Yep it has probably been close to 20 tubes if not more. Crazy.

*sigh* I still want to believe that nothing is "wrong"...that is a hard idea to swallow. But I know there probably is something going on. The literature says that 70% of women who m/c 4 times will have a healthy baby in their next pregnancy. But the odds of success drop to only 50% once you have had 5 M/Cs or more, and never drops lower than that (which, if you think about it, is still not that bad if you're used to having M/Cs). But despite that, I am kind of scared. I want to try again because I'm hopeful, but I also don't want to fall into that 5 M/C category if I don't have to. So hopefully they do find some answers. I really don't know what I would do if they don't. I guess I would probably request heparin as an experimental treatment. *sigh*


----------



## annie00

Yea I totally understand.. It's not like u need clomid bc u r ovulating and getting preggo.. I'm interested what they gonna put u on and what is causing thr problem.... 

When do u think u gonns be able to ttc again?


----------



## annie00

I'm nesting it's hard to sit down all day :( lol


----------



## bexxc

look at it this way, if they do find something "wrong," that will lead to focused treatment options. nobody likes to hear that they're not "functioning properly," but once you determine a cause, your fabulous little rainbow is right around the corner.


----------



## annie00

Yes bex that's soooooo true!!!!!

Hope I wish u the best of luck hunnie


----------



## hopestruck

You are both so right! It's a hard pill to swallow but it is true that it could lead to a happy outcome. As I've said in the past, in some ways I hope they find something "wrong" so we could have a definitive treatment!

In terms of TTC again, I anticipate that with a diagnosis in Oct (after the results of all my tests are in), we'll be able to TTC right away again! I'm not sure if we will given our wedding plans (it will depend on what date we decide on), but I think we both want to :) Jamie said the other night how he is looking forward to having a baby ASAP :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

BTW we are leaning towards a May/June wedding :happydance:. If we got (successfully) preg right away I would be 6-7 mos pregnant at the ceremony! LOL :/

ETA: there are some really gorgeous maternity wedding dresses out there! I found all these the other week: https://www.lightinthebox.com/c/maternity-wedding-dresses_2713


----------



## bexxc

if you have a friday wedding and get married on june 14, we'll share an anniversary! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

or if you did it the friday before, you'd get married on 6-7-13. i like when two digits add up in the date to make the other number.

we got married on 6-14-08 (6+8=14).

i know, i'm an uberdork!


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> or if you did it the friday before, you'd get married on 6-7-13. i like when two digits add up in the date to make the other number.
> 
> we got married on 6-14-08 (6+8=14).
> 
> i know, i'm an uberdork!

hehe! that's awesome. I have been known to do stuff like that in the past. I was amazed to discover that my childhood phone number - 462-8826 when added together = 462+8826 = 9288, which, when flipped upside down/read backwards = 8826 (again). Ridiculous. LOL.

We are open to Friday weddings, so we shall see! Honestly, I kinda wanna get married ASAP so we can just focus on TTC without the worry of being too pregnant to get married/go away for our honeymoon. Does that sounds silly? lol. I would do it in Feb or March if Jamie agreed! There's a good chance we're getting married indoors anyway so the weather won't really matter.


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Bexxc, I'm sorry to hear your shopping trip over the weekend was ruined by your friend's jerk DH! How irritating :(
> 
> Annie, your pic from the shower is so cute! That sucks that you're bleeding and getting crampy...I think taking it easy is a good idea for now, and like Bexxc says maybe mention it to your doctor.
> I'm also really sorry to hear you're having concerns about Lance. I must admit some things you've told us he's done make him sound like an a$$ indeed. However, I do think that right now is a really emotional time/time of turmoil where you really start to question your life and the path that you are on. I know getting pregnant did that for me and I'm sure it would be the same as your near delivery. One thing I do know about men is that sometimes even the biggest jerk will do a complete 360 when he has kids. I have met women that said that having a baby completely made their husbands re-think their priorities. So I would say definitely sit this one out and see how it goes the first few months. As Bexxc says, you have more options than you probably think. If, after a few months, things do NOT feel right and you feel in your heart you must get out, you will find options. No point in making any brash decisions right now.
> 
> Not sure if that helps at all but just wanted to offer my 2 cents...
> 
> Armymomma, how are you doing? In the 2WW now? Still planning on testing this weekend?
> 
> Well AFM, weekend with DF's parents was good! We were super busy and all over the place. AND we picked out our puppy!! yeaaaah! He is a little boy, yellow lab :thumbup:. He was the runt of his litter! Here are a few pics of him (5 weeks old):
> 
> View attachment 479449
> 
> View attachment 479453
> 
> View attachment 479455
> 
> 
> He comes home in 3 weeks!


Well for the moment I am going to go with what FF says which means today is 8 dpo. Been cramping and real gassy for the past 3 days.


----------



## annie00

Wow y'all really like addin numbers!!!!!! 

I just ate cookies n milk I splurged Ooops..


----------



## hopestruck

Army - I'd say those are good signs for 8dpo!

Annie - I just had a cookie too :) hehe. How are you feeling now?


----------



## annie00

I'm ok just laying down..


----------



## hopestruck

Check it out ladies, a new study came out about recurrent m/c and super fertility:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19361432

I really think this could be the case with me. The only one it can't really explain is baby boy. Sigh. But it is clear it doesn't take much for me to become pregnant! I am really encouraged that this work is being done.


----------



## hopestruck

Also, I updated my blog! I changed the layout (SO CUTE!) and updated it with a new post and a bunch of new pages with info about RPL. I hope someone out there will find it useful! 

https://youngnfertile.wordpress.com/


----------



## armymama2012

Well if I am pregnant (please God let it be true) then the whole "things taste different" symptom, now applies to me. I made Mexican rice (from a bag not scratch, I'm not that crafty in the kitchen yet) and chicken with bell peppers. And I usually really like the rice but I cant eat it tonight. It tastes like soap to me! Yuck! I guess it's a peanut butter and jelly night for me.


----------



## bexxc

hope- that super fertility article is a really interesting theory! that totally makes sense. 

army- i remember things definitely started tasting different early one. everything started having a vague menthol taste. i tried looking it up online, but nothing i found really addressed it. i can't remember how far along i was when it started.


----------



## annie00

I just got back from bingo I didn't win crap again!!


----------



## bexxc

bummer. did you at least have fun?


----------



## annie00

Yea got to spend time with lances grandma and lil sister.. 

I'm having pressure again!! I'm startin to get worried


----------



## bexxc

if you're worried, you should call your ob in the morning. it couldn't hurt to just ask about it.


----------



## annie00

Here is my diaper bag 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/3ECAA11D-732E-4E16-9049-75FD59B556C8-4457-00000731F7B8701B_zpsb0b09cc1.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/EED2F385-8B5E-4861-B81E-E6E7871993A1-4457-00000731ECE1CF35_zps5404fd72.jpg


----------



## annie00

Wow sorry there so big!!! Ooops


----------



## hopestruck

Super cute Annie! Sorry about the pressure - did you call the doc?

Bexxc and Army, how are you ladies today?

Army, I personally never had the taste change thing, aside from a disgusting feeling of nausea and food aversion in my first pregnancy, but those didn't kick in till about 6 weeks. However, I've heard many women say that's a key sign for them!


----------



## armymama2012

Well Bexxc, you were right. FF just changed my O date again. Now I'm only 3 DPO. Planning to test on the 28th. On the other hand, at 3 DPO and my temp is already a full degree above FF's coverline! That's never happened before!


----------



## annie00

Thanks hope.. 

No I haven't called my dr an I havent felt her move today?


----------



## hopestruck

She could just be sleeping? You could try one of the tricks to see if she moves...not sure what they are but I feel like I read somewhere drinking OJ and laying down can work. I'm sure everything is fine *hugs*


----------



## annie00

I hope so.. I'm getting aggravated !


----------



## hopestruck

That's completely understandable given what you've gone through in this pregnancy! I hope that things calm down for you in your last few weeks, and that Bentlie makes an early-but-healthy appearance :hugs:


----------



## Jumik

Annie the only secret I know of to get baby moving is drinking something ice cold and sweet but I know u have the diabetes to deal with.

So today I had my 3D anatomy and growth scan and I finally know I'm having a GIRL. Husy is holding out hope for a gender switch at delivery tho...lol. Everyone around us has girls and he wanted to be different plus he thinks girls are harder. He's already thinking he has to sharpen his knives if he has a girl cuz he doesn't want anyone near his girl child...lol...smh..men! Other than that everything is normal.


----------



## annie00

Awe congrats hunnie!!! 

When r u due? 
Lance thinks the same way he thinks it's a boy untill delivery lmao!!! Crazy men!!!


----------



## armymama2012

We BD'd the 3 days before ovulation and the day of, is that enough?


----------



## annie00

Never can tell


----------



## bexxc

annie- sorry bentlie is giving you fits. if i were you, i'd call ob just to be on the safe side.

jumik- congrats on your pink bundle!!!!!! how exciting. my dh really wants a girl, but i have a feeling he's not going to get one right now. hope he isn't too disappointed.

army-that sounds like plenty. my bfp cycle we bd on o-2, o-1, and o day, so you should be totally covered.


----------



## annie00

Bentlie decided to wake up n stop Being lazy!! Lol 

I wish dh was happy with our pink bundle but he isn't! How selfish!!


----------



## armymama2012

My Dh swears that only girls are born in NY. He keeps saying that we were pregnant with a boy and then we moved to NY and he became a she. I let him live in his own ignorance. She is enamored of him anyways so I don't see why he should complain. He claims that he will purposely choose when we have another girl (which in his opinion wont be after we have at least 3 more boys). Yes, we want 8-12 little ones running about.


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure morgan will be thrilled with whatever comes out of me :haha: but i know he would just adore a daddy's girl! he says he wants three girls!!! :wacko: i'd like three kids too, but i'd prefer to have one of each and than a bonus whatever-we-get!


----------



## annie00

All we won't is a boy n girl :)


----------



## bexxc

hopefully our next one won't take so long to conceive!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well just broke a blood vessel in my index finger knuckle on my left hand and broke a very heavy bowl in the process. Ouch!


----------



## bexxc

yikes...hope it's not too painful.


----------



## annie00

By the eighth month (29-32 weeks), your baby weighs nearly three pounds and has fat stores under his or her skin. He/she may suck a thumb, hiccup, cry, respond to pain, light and sound.

Does that mean we r in our 8 month??


----------



## bexxc

my what to expect books says the 8th month doesn't start until you are a full 31 weeks (start of week 32), so i'm going with that. but when you are in your 8th month, you're 7 months pregnant. so i turned 7 months on saturday. the 9th month (8 months pregnant) starts 35 at weeks (start of week 36).


----------



## annie00

Wait what? 
U just confused me!!!! Lmao!!! 

How many months preggo am I ?


----------



## bexxc

you're about 6 and a half months. you'll be 7 months when you turn 31 weeks. 

think of it this way. when you are one week pregnant, you are not a month pregnant, but you are in your first month. you are not one month pregnant until you are four weeks along. at that time you are starting your second month, but you are not two months pregnant. does that make sense? 

so right now, you are IN your seventh month, but you are not yet seven months pregnant.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was hoping for a good solid temp this morning that kept going up from yesterday's but my dog woke me up early so I had to discard my temp :(.


----------



## bexxc

how early did you dog wake you?


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> how early did you dog wake you?

About 40 minutes before my alarm was set to go off.


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex that is crazy!! I was hoping I would be 8 months according to my months I have two months left.. 9 weeks on what to expect 

Army/ that isn't gonna hurt ur temp at all... As long as u sleep good fill then.. 
Unless u woke up a hour early u suppose to add.1 and I over slept and hour is subtract .1 
Leave it be


----------



## armymama2012

Well I already discarded it and woke up 2x from nightmares in that last 4 hours so I don't think it should count.


----------



## Jumik

Thanks guys.
Annie my EDD is 15th Dec but we're hoping she comes on the 12th, then her birth date will be 12.12.12

Pregnancy counting can be so complicated but I got the hang of it. I tell ppl I'm 6 mths now. When I get to week 31 then I'd just say 7 mths. Then when I get to 32 wks I'll say 8 mths.

Army that's a soccer team you want to have. I want just 2. One of each but with the way DH's family is the first two are usually the same gender so I guess he'll be scared to try for a second now...lol


----------



## annie00

Jumk- that would be so Awsome if u had her on dec 12!!!!! 
So ur not far behind us ... How r things going with u ? 

Army- that's a bad idea bc ff will never be able to get a good solid chart r temps bc u keep discarding them.. 
And not being rude but I was looking at ur chart and I noticed u had ALOT of + opks there is no way a person can get that many + opks .. Do u know what a + looks like? The test line has to be as dark are darker than the control line.. Not being rude u ask for my opinion n I gave It to u


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, great explanation! I was thinking when I was reading it how awesome a teacher you must be! :thumbup: I'm sure your next baby will come along right on time :flow:

Jumik, huge congrats to you! That is awesome. I'm really glad you've stepped out of the lurking shadows and joined us on the board :haha: 

Army i often include temps from when I woke up early or late. Unless I really had a horrible night's sleep, or drank the night before (rarely happens but I have had one night where I had a few drinks and my temp SHOT up the next day), I usually put in my numbers, adjusting the entry time. FF will automatically put it in an open circle if it's not within a half hour of your normal wake time. Otherwise, if I wake up really early, I'll use a BBT adjuster: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php which basically gives you the values that Annie mentioned (+/_ .1). HTH!


----------



## hopestruck

Re: +OPKs, it is possible to get lots of pos OPKs in a cycle! Sometimes it can be a hormonal issue, sometimes our bodies gear up to O multiple times in a cycle, and sometimes they never even end up Oing. It is common to see multiple patches of +OPKs in anovulatory cycles (esp for women with PCOS). Army, that might be another reason to ask your doc about your temps and stuff! Can't hurt anyway. In the meantime, maybe just focus on your signs as a whole, looking at other things like cervical position, CM, in addition to temps and OPKs :)

Oooof, I slept like a log last night! This past year I can't get by on less than 8-9 hours of sleep! Don't know what the heck is going on...it's like a second adolescence :haha:


----------



## annie00

So I just made a appt with the densit who pulled my tooth three months ago bc ever since then my jaw hurts on the other side and I cant chew r close my mouth all the way..


----------



## Jumik

Army when I temped I used a BBT adjuster as well. That way you avoid throwing away too many temps and FF is better able to analyse your cycle.

Annie I am doing beyond great now. My first few mths were horrible. I cldnt eat or even drink water. I had to get drips. Things were also complicated for me because I have thyroid issues (Hyperthyroidism or Graves Disease). All the while my little girl was doing wonderful I was just in a mess. My thyroid levels are very good now and I feel great. DH and my mother believes it's because of the baby I am doing so much better with my thyroid. That's why we chose the name J'lenn (Jalen is the original spelling). It's a unisex name and it means healer.


----------



## annie00

Awe what a touching story!!!! 

I decided to call the Denist back real fast n see if they had anything opened for today and they do.. I have to be there at 2:30 so in two hours.. 
I'm really glad bc my jaw is killing me.. I'm scared they might have messed my jaw up for life!!


----------



## Jumik

Hope it gets soughted out Annie


----------



## hopestruck

Jumik - that is so touching! I'm really glad to hear that things are going very well for you now :hugs:

Annie - the great thing about dentistry is that they can do almost anything in there! I'm sure it's fixable :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## bexxc

jumik! what a sweet name story! i'm sure she'll be very proud of that someday!

annie- hope your appointment went well. that sounds awful. 

i feel very blessed to have had such an easygoing pregnancy so far!


----------



## annie00

Well it is fixable ! My teeth have shifted from getting that tooth pulled! I'm so upset! 
That's why I can't bite down right and without pain.. 

So I have to go see a orthodontic oct 2nd to see if I indeed need braces once again!!! I'm so ughh!! I'm 24 and I already had braces once why I need them again!!! Ughhh


----------



## hopestruck

I feel you Annie. I am going back to the orthodontist (as soon as they call me for my referral, argh) to try to get Invisalign. I had braces when I was 11-13 but my teeth have regressed a bit. It's not bad, but it's enough that I want to nip it in the bud before they get any worse.


----------



## bexxc

oh no! that's so lame. i've been really lucky with my teeth. i wasn't very consistent with wearing my retainer, but my teeth have only shifted a very little. i think i'm the only one who looks close enough to be able to tell. 

a friend of mine had invisiline and she loved it. it worked so well for her.


----------



## annie00

I'm having a small glass of homemade wine bc I'm havin a horriable day am I wrong?


----------



## bexxc

i'm going with the not drinking thing, but lots of people feel it's okay to have a glass of wine every now and then during third tri. my mom's doctor told her to have a glass of chianti a week during her last month pregnant with me. i don't think i've turned out too messed up...:haha:


----------



## annie00

That was the first glass of wine since way before I got preggo.. 
I know I was wrong but I was so freaking stressed out!!!! 
I hope bentlie is okay!!


----------



## Jumik

I think she should be ok. She may just sleep in a little longer.
I don't drink but I read some time aback that an occasional half glass (not sure if it was a whole glass) would not hurt. It must be very few and far in between. You could probably try googling it to give u ease of mind.


----------



## annie00

U no them little mix drink cups I had one of them full which isnt much.. 
When I went to my nutritionist the rn that did my blood suga and all made a comparison about it just like having a glass of wine while pregnant.. So I mean i know I shouldn't have did It but hell I was upset and hard day... That was my first last and only glass since becoming pregnant.. 

Now I'm going shopping for my dress and shoes.. Ughh lol


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure if i told you, but i couldn't find a dress that fit right for my shower! i'm just carrying too high and nothing sits right. all the dresses i found looked really awkward. i ended up just having to get a dressy top to go with some of my work pants. oh well!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, Bentlie is totally fine! A new study recently came out in Europe (Denmark I believe?) that showed that babies whose mothers drank up to FIVE glasses a week (almost one every day) turned out perfect! :thumbup: Most recent research has shown that a lot of the stuff about drinking ZERO alcohol during pregnancy is just hype - AS LONG AS you're not sitting there getting drunk all the time (Obviously FASD is a concern there)! But I think it's easier for a lot of women to just cut out out completely rather than to try to manage intake. 

Sorry you couldn't find a dress, Bexxc, but I'm sure you will look totally cute either way! Is it this weekend?


----------



## Jumik

Good piece of info Hope. There are so many do's and don'ts ppl come up with in pregnancy that are just hype or old wives tales especially where I come from, it's not funny. I was told I couldn't eat pepper sauce or spicy stuff because it would affect the baby's eyes or the baby may be born with a rash. I was told i wasn't supposed to rub my belly becasue the baby will come out with marks all over the skin... and so much other taboo sayings! Thank God for the internet and being informed for myself. 

We have a drink here called Shandy it has about 2% alco in it. I remember craving it in the earlies but I got so many looks of disapproval and warnings I decided to not have it ever. Now I'm craving it again...lol


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm back. I did end up using the BBT Adjuster and corrected those temps I had discareded. Now I'm confused because my temps are taking a nose dive and I'm only 5 DPO. Oh well, I dont see much hope in this cycle anyways and next Saturday is my "would of been" due date for the baby we miscarried in March. Oh and I looked back at last year and realized that we have now been TTC for a full year (if you count the 3 months I was pregnant).


----------



## hopestruck

Jumik, that's hilarious about the hot sauce and belly rubbing myths! I have heard of shandy before, supposedly it's good stuff! 

Army, I think your temps still look good! You're staying nice above the coverline.
I hear you on the TTC/would have been due dates. I have passed two previous due dates, May 4th and Sept 6th. :( My next one is coming up Nov 26th and will be the hardest because that was our genetically normal baby who made it the furthest. It's been over 1 year now since we first found out we were pregnant, and I guess coming up to 1 year TTC in Nov (we *actually* started TTC in Nov 2011 after the first M/C). But you could count it as 1 year if you include the 1st pregnancy (which was unplanned).


----------



## annie00

Bex I ended up finding a dress from motherhood it's blue black and white it's not my favorite dress but it fits me the best and I'm comfortable in it. I got some black dress flip flop sandals to go with it... I know u told me about ur dress they sux but u will look cute in anything.. We had a good day but I'm soooooooo tired !!!! 
Bentlie got her first pair of nike shoes they r size 0 months :) soooo cute.... 
We ate st olive garden mmmmmmmm so good!!

Army ur temps look great u can def tell u have O now just b sure u don't relie on thr adjuster...

I haven't felt Bentlie move today.. I'm concerned...

Hi ya hope thanks for the advice!!!

Jumik have that drink sweets!!!


----------



## bexxc

if you haven't felt bentlie all day, i would call your doc. she may just be sleeping or turned in a way that you can't feel her, but it's better to be safe than sorry i think.


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Bex I ended up finding a dress from motherhood it's blue black and white it's not my favorite dress but it fits me the best and I'm comfortable in it. I got some black dress flip flop sandals to go with it... I know u told me about ur dress they sux but u will look cute in anything.. We had a good day but I'm soooooooo tired !!!!
> Bentlie got her first pair of nike shoes they r size 0 months :) soooo cute....
> We ate st olive garden mmmmmmmm so good!!
> 
> Army ur temps look great u can def tell u have O now just b sure u don't relie on thr adjuster...
> 
> I haven't felt Bentlie move today.. I'm concerned...
> 
> Hi ya hope thanks for the advice!!!
> 
> Jumik have that drink sweets!!!

I had to use it this morning because I forgot to turn on the alarm. Will ave to tomorrow too because I have to be up at 7 to get ready to pick DH up at work from his 24-hr duty. Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow. Had some lower back pain last night but nothing really in my abdomen. Tonight is another story, getting sparatic cramps in the last 2 hours. Hope its implantation but wont test at leas until Tuesday.


----------



## annie00

I felt her a few times .. Should I still go in?


----------



## bexxc

have you done a kick count today?


----------



## bexxc

is she moving at least 4 times an hour on average?


----------



## annie00

She is moving now but I haven't felt her 4 times a hr bc maybe I was shopping.... 

My chest hurts wat does gas feel like


----------



## bexxc

is it heartburn?


----------



## annie00

No It's hurts when I breathe in drink something r lay down


----------



## bexxc

maybe bentlie moved up a little and is squishing things.


----------



## annie00

I'm not sure.. Feels like trapped gas


----------



## bexxc

if that's what it feels like, that's probably what it is. bentlie is pushing your intestines up much higher than they're used to being. try lying on your side for awhile and see if that helps.


----------



## annie00

Ok I will thank u


----------



## bexxc

i'm jealous that you found a cute dress. i think i tried that same dress on at motherhood. it just didn't look right.


----------



## annie00

I'll model it for u tommorriw if I feel better!! Wish I could burp so loud!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait to see it!

have you tried leaning over on something for a few minutes- like the arm on one of the sofas. maybe shifting your weight a different way will bring it up.


----------



## annie00

I have tried downing gulps of coke patting my chest swallowing air to bring it up.. It just won't come..
On a good note bentlie is awake :) 

I can't believe my shower is almost here.. Wow!! And i keep wondering if his mom gobba ruin my day!


Monday I gtg to dr appt and DMV 

Wesnday I gtg make diaper cakes the top tier to put center peice on tables and got to make candies.. I have everything I need for the shower Friday going cut my hair get toes n nails done n get brows waxed. Ughh busy week..


----------



## bexxc

that does sound like a busy week! 

i have an appointment on thursday. i'm hoping the ob will tell me sprout has decided to turn around. i think i need to make an appointment to have my hair cut too. it's getting all shaggy.

i have my breastfeeding class tomorrow morning and then i'm taking the hospital tour and preregistering with labor and delivery. after that i'm off to a housewarming party for two of my coworkers who decided to rent a house together. i don't plan on staying very long, but i want to make an appearance.


----------



## annie00

Sounds lovely it such a good friend.. 

Monday after dr appt I'm gonna go pre reg so they can do X-rays of my baxk


----------



## bexxc

why do you need x-rays? is that safe for bentlie?


----------



## annie00

Yea my OB said just to double shield me .. I had two do it yesterday for my teeth as well.. 

I'm skipping doing my blood sugar tomorrow bc I ran out my usually stuff to eat and I skipped today bc I was gone all day.. Do u think my dr will be mad at me?


----------



## annie00

I bc I have scoliosis sorry for spelling and that's the only way they will do. Epi if u have that is to do a X-ray


----------



## bexxc

it really depends on how strict your doc is with those things...

oh that makes sense about the x-ray. i'm sure they want to be as safe as possible with your epi should you choose to have one. no wonder you've had so much back pain during your pregnancy. it's probably putting a lot of extra strain on an area that is predisposed to issues.


----------



## annie00

Yes that's why I been haveing back pain since like 8 weeks all bs aside!!! 
It hurts from time to time now but when I clean are own my feet all day it kills me to lay in bed are get up.. But I haven't so say cleaned in over a week oops.. Lazy ass!! :haha:

But I do what needs to be done put stuff where is goes dishes clothes make bed etc etc.. But as for as vacuuming and dusting and sweeping I haven't did that in a week.. 
I'm gonna wait till next sat to do it bc my mom n sil is coming for the shower! 

I'm gonna set my alarm to get up and if I feel like it I will.. I mean damnt I wanna sleep in!!!! Ughhhhh!! 

My fatigue is back full force what about yours?


----------



## bexxc

my fatigue has definitely returned! i nap every day when i get home from work. being on my feet for 9 hours a day is so draining! 

i have to admit i haven't been cleaning as much either. my day is usually work, nap, cook, rest, sleep. i'll also have to do a more thorough cleaning before my shower because we'll have a few guests from out of town staying with us. 

i have to get up early (for a saturday) tomorrow so i'm not late for my bf class. i'll get to sleep in on sunday.


----------



## annie00

Damn at least I'm not the only one not cleaning as much :) and gotta clean before guest arrive :haha: 

Oh btw I'm def getting a epi!!!!! I'm not crazy women!! I want it as soon as possiable when I get admitted! !


----------



## bexxc

i want to see how things go. one of my friends ended up having to have a c-section because she had an epi and could't feel to push. i reeeeeeeally don't want to have a c-section if i can avoid it.


----------



## annie00

I agree Bex I don't want a c section either hope not


----------



## annie00

Wyd Bex?


----------



## bexxc

sorry i was mia today. had my breastfeeding class, went on a tour of the labor and delivery of the hospital, preregistered with labor and delivery, visited my parents, and went to a housewarming party for some friends of mine. i'm finally home and having a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## annie00

Wow u was a busy girl today.. 

What did u have to do to pre register? 

We went and road around and ended up stopping to two diff friends house lance had couple beers then I drove to town and we ate at Waffle House.. I just had my bathe now I'm laying in bed watching law n order..


----------



## annie00

O btw does morning sickness return in third tri? 
I have been so sick to my stomach last 3 days and I dunno what to think!!


----------



## bexxc

i just had to bring my insurance card and id to the hospital. they took all my info and i signed all the preliminary paperwork dealing with personal property liability, insurance coverage, payment plans, etc. it took about 10 minutes- totally worth it to not have to hang around filling out paperwork while in labor!


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree!! Totally worth it..


----------



## annie00

My nipples r sore again.. What about urs? 
It's like all my first tri symtops are back.. It's quite crazy!!


----------



## bexxc

my nipples aren't sore, but a couple days ago i started having some soreness/discomfort in my pelvic area. it's making me waddle. :haha:


----------



## annie00

I def waddle lmao!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

good morning! well, another busy day today. i need to clean up around here a bit, go grocery shopping, check homework, write progress reports, and finish my lesson plans for next week. i'm already looking forward to finishing work. six more weeks on the countdown!


----------



## annie00

Wow Girl 6 weeks!!

I'm so bored today


----------



## bexxc

i wish i'd had time to be bored today. sheesh. all those errands totally exhausted me. i did some of my prep for tomorrow and then went shopping. i was so tired when i got home that i fell asleep. i still have work to finish up. thankfully, morgan doesn't mind pitching in with the housework. he's getting the dishes in the dishwasher while a take few minutes to relax. think i'll be planning a quiet weekend next weekend.


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet of Morgan!! 

Tomorrow I'm busy!! 
Got to go to DMV then glass place so. They can replace our broken glass on our screen door that our neighbor broke by mowing his yard.. And then go to dr at 10:45 then back to DMV to drop the paper work off.. Then come home and wash clothes 
Wesnday I gtg to do decor for my shower! 
Sat morning my mom n sil are coming over to sleep n stay for shower..

Ughhh lol


----------



## bexxc

is your shower on saturday or sunday?

has bentlie been a little more active today? it feels like sprout is trying to break out of jail!


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! My kicks have changed sooo much it's not kicks and pokes anymore it more like rolling and bubbles maybe she is running outta room..

My shower is Sunday..


----------



## bexxc

how exciting! when are you going to model that dress for me?

where the heck is everyone today?


----------



## annie00

Awe poo I forgot I'll try in morning if I got time .. Srry

Yea there all Mia!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everyone will check in tomorrow.


----------



## armymama2012

Testing tomorrow!


----------



## bexxc

how are you feeling?


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> how are you feeling?

Been cramping for 3 days. Craving steak and Reese's cups. I love pasta usually but the last 3 days pasta has tasted off and almost made me gag.


----------



## bexxc

well hopefully that all leads to something.

i'm feeling like run over ass today! i felt hot and uncomfortable all night, i woke up literally EVERY HOUR to pee, and our stupid cat couldn't make up her mind about whether she wanted to lay across my feet or right on my bump. both choices are equally annoying, but the fact that she kept getting up and moving made it even worse. my tummy and back both hurt today. i feel like a freakin mess! i'm already looking forward to my afternoon nap.


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex!! Sounds like u had a horriable night!!!! I hope ur day goes by fast :) 

Ughhh I'm dreading going to the damn DMV it sux!


----------



## annie00

Did u test army? 

My boobs are so sore today!!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> well hopefully that all leads to something.
> 
> i'm feeling like run over ass today! i felt hot and uncomfortable all night, i woke up literally EVERY HOUR to pee, and our stupid cat couldn't make up her mind about whether she wanted to lay across my feet or right on my bump. both choices are equally annoying, but the fact that she kept getting up and moving made it even worse. my tummy and back both hurt today. i feel like a freakin mess! i'm already looking forward to my afternoon nap.

I am sorry you aren't feeling well. I didn't sleep well either. Going down for a short nap now before packing and cleaning today.


----------



## bexxc

i would kill for a nap right now. i don't know how i'm going to make it through today!


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies!

Well Bexxc, you aren't the only one who was kept awake by your pet last night. Our dog kept us up ALL NIGHT! She usually sleeps in her crate (in our room) without any fuss, but every once in a while she will have a bad night. Last night was one of those nights. She was whining constantly until 1:30am, so I took her out for a pee break, thinking that might be the problem. The whining continued, and turned into full out scratching. After about an hour of both Jamie and I telling her to STOP, NO, STAY! we got so frustrated. I moved her crate out into the hallway. That worked for about half an hour, until she started frantically scratching at the side of the crate. So then Jamie moved her further down the hall away from our room, at which point she started HIGH PITCHED LOUD WHINING. ARGH! :brat: Eventually we were both so frustrated, I brought her into our room again and let her sleep beside me on the bed. Of course she shut up instantly. soooo frustrating. I hate "giving in" but honestly it's a way worse night if we try to fight with her. Plus, whenever I have tried to crate her in other rooms its always the same result with the frantic scratching and super loud crying. And when I get her out she always seems really disturbed. :( Poor girl. I feel like maybe crating her away from us brings up some bad memories from her previous days (she was a stray X2 before we adopted her). :shrug:


----------



## annie00

I bet so Bex!!! 

I'm so aggravated!!! 
So I went to DMV to put boat title in lances name well they need him to sign a peice of paper and I leave and get him to sign it and then right after I go back.. She is like okay we have everything we need well guess what the damn notary but the wrong damn last name on the back of the title!!!! I'm sooooo aggravated!!! 
So I called the notary and I can't go see him till this evening so that means I got to go back to town tomorrow and go back to DMV!!!!! 
Ughhhhhhh I'm so tired already!! 

All though I have already dropped screen door off and now waiting on my dr to call me back to check on bentlie.. I will b sure to tell her that I been bleeding pressure and cramps


----------



## annie00

Wow hope !! What a night! 
Word of advice if u want her to learn to sleep in a crate put her in let's say laundry room and cover her with a blanket and don't let her sleep with y'all.. She will wine every night to get her way.. 

Look at me.. We have three in bed with us !! Crazy!!!!


----------



## bexxc

hi ladies! feeling a little more human after my afternoon nap. 

hope- sorry you had a bad night too. nothing like spending the whole day feeling absolutely wrecked!

annie- wow...that dmv just didn't work out very well today. i'm sorry! hope you have better luck with everything tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex! Glad u feeling better! 

So my dr appt went okay.. 
Her heart beat was strong and I told her about the bleeding and Pressure she told me that its just the baby getting lower n lower and that its normal for her to slow down with movement at this stage ... And that she wanted to check my cervix but she didn't want to bother the polyp.. But I get my ultra sound at 35 weeks to check the size of the baby... 
She said my blood sugar looked good and she was gonna leave it just like that.. Meaning med wise.. 
She also thought I could have a uti and so she checked my pee and sure enough I had some bactiria in it so she prescribed me some antibiotics.. I also went n pre registered. And I had to chose my pediatrine right then n there n I chose a lady dr since bentlie is a girl and they gonna look at her down there N I felt it was the most comfortable way for me as a mother... 

And dr also told me to stay off my feet!!!! Wow


----------



## bexxc

sorry about the uti. i hate those! i've had lots of pelvic discomfort lately too. is there any particular reason your doc told you to stay off your feet?


----------



## annie00

Bc of the pressure ..


----------



## bexxc

oh...hmmm. i hope my doctorr doesn't tell me to stay off my feet because that's not happening.


----------



## annie00

I no.. Maybe u might have to take martnity leave earlier than u expected...


----------



## bexxc

i guess so. i guess it wouldn't be the worst thing ever, but it would be pretty inconvenient to have to use up so much of my sick leave.


----------



## annie00

Yea that would suck! 
But since ur having pressure my dr told me its bc she is pushing on my cervix.. 
So ur LO must be head down??? Possiably??


----------



## bexxc

maybe...i hope so. i suppose he'll feel around and tell me when i go to my checkup on thursday.

it's not so much pressure as soreness. it literally feels like when you work out too much...only it's right where my pubic bone is.


----------



## annie00

Yes!!!!! Like it hurts when u close if legs all the way.. Like u rode a horse all day!! I know excatly what u mean.. I couldn't describe it like that at all but that's excatly what I'm feeling .. Along with the pressure!!!


----------



## bexxc

i think i feel it worst when i "walk" :haha:


----------



## annie00

Hmm weird ...


----------



## armymama2012

:happydance::cloud9: I just got my :bfp:!


----------



## bexxc

wow! congratulations!!!! pic???


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> wow! congratulations!!!! pic???

I will post pics soon. I'm on the IPad right now.


----------



## bexxc

can't wait to see!!


----------



## hopestruck

YAAY!! Already sent you a msg army but let's get a pic up here!!!


----------



## annie00

Congrats!!!! Post a pic!!!


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> YAAY!! Already sent you a msg army but let's get a pic up here!!!

Ok, this is best I can do since the line is still very faint.
 



Attached Files:







BFP 8-25-2012 005.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7









BFP 8-25-2012 006.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopestruck

Yaaaahhhhh!!! There is deffo a nice pink line there! Yaaay!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Ugh I am so distracted from work today!


----------



## bexxc

:happydance: i see it! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

Yep ur preggo!! Good job and congrats!


----------



## Jumik

Hey there! How's everyone doing? Congrats Army! Hoping for a sticky bean for you.

Bexx, Annie, or any of the other ladies who've been there, has any of you ever felt nauseous when baby moves. I feel really nauseous sometimes when she's extra active. Like right now I feel like she's having a rave in there and it's making me feel really ill. And at times I even feel like she might be trampling on my intestines and I get crampy and have to run to the bathroom...tmi I know...lol.


----------



## bexxc

i haven't had any nausea with sprout's movements, but i've definitely gotten the trampled intestines/oh my gosh i have to go to the bathroom feeling! i'm sure it all depends on how she's laying in there. if she's right up against your stomach, i'm sure the movements might make you feel like you're about to heave!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/BCFBF568-96B6-498B-801F-88E1B4ACC379-2039-000002A93B090C64.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/146AEFD2-9F29-443B-BB8E-17F271C31C0C-2039-000002A933F86925.jpg

That's my dress 

Hi jumik sorry I can't help u sweets


----------



## bexxc

love the dress!!!! you're going to have such a great time on sunday!


----------



## annie00

I don't think the dress is cute.. It's comfy though.. 

Army since u preggo now.. R u still gonna be living separate for ur hubby?


----------



## bexxc

i think you look great!


----------



## annie00

Awe thank u :) I luv ya!!


----------



## bexxc

so are you getting excited for your big day? do you expect a lot of people there?


----------



## armymama2012

Well he is getting deployed in January so I am moving to my mom's for 3 weeks at Thanksgiving and then in January while he is on leave we will move me most likely back into our old house.


----------



## bexxc

how long is his deployment?


----------



## annie00

Bex they saying around 100 people including kids so I'm not sure.. 
I'm getting excited but I'm dreading it in the same breath bc of his mom I really hope she doesn't show r if she does she doesn't act like everything is alright... 

We going make the third teir of diaper cakes for my shower tomorrow for center peices on tables.. There called mini diaper cakes.. We gonna put thick ribbon on outside and then on top a peice of bea u know the feather thing they strip wit? Lmao!! And make chocolate suckers with its a girl molds..


----------



## bexxc

sounds so fun!!! i hope you'll post lots of pics!

sprout has hiccups right now!


----------



## annie00

I will try to!!! 
Do u know bentlie had never had the hic ups!!! Ever!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

really? how unusual. sprout gets them all the time!


----------



## annie00

Wow!!! nope she never had them!!!! Weird!!! But hey my whole pregnancy been very weird!!!!! Lmao


----------



## bexxc

yeah- you definitely haven't had an easy run! on monday it will be october...then we can both say our babies are due next month...WHOA!


----------



## Jumik

I love your dress Annie, I really do. My little bundle seemed to have had an overactive day yesterday. She hardly slept.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> how long is his deployment?

9 months most likely so he will miss the birth of the first 4-5 months of the baby's life.


----------



## bexxc

that's too bad. :( my best friend is deploying for a year in december. 

have you tested again today?


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Bex they saying around 100 people including kids

and by the way...:shock: i don't think there are 100 people in this world that i actually like! :haha:

so i would just like to say....

SON OF A DIRTY, COCK-GOBBLING WHORE!!!!!! :growlmad: i got a jury duty summons yesterday! i am so annoyed. i get one literally every time i become eligible again...every two years on the nose.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> that's too bad. :( my best friend is deploying for a year in december.
> 
> have you tested again today?

I am just about to test again.


----------



## bexxc

how's that test lookin?


----------



## annie00

Thank u jumik about the dress!! It must have been the weather bc bentlie was very active as well!!! 

Bex- omg that must totally suck!!!!! 
Knock on wood but I never got a summons!! I knocked on wood !!! Lol lance has but I'm not registered to vote don't know if that makes a diff..
Well I'm not from here remember so lances mawmaw is really inviting a lot I mean I invited all my friends I know but he'll that was only 30 ppl lol....

Army- I just don't understand why U would wanna raise a baby knowing he is leaving .. That's not fair to him... 

Hope- hi hunnie!

OMg why do I keep dreaming about my shower? Like I keep dreaming about clothes and that's all I get I don't get anything I need for bentlie I got to go buy everything myself!!


----------



## annie00

Omg !! Bex ur sooooo right that's so crazy when we say out babies r due next month!!!! Wow!!!! 
R u dressing up for holloween? 
What about u jumik? 

I'm thinking about paintin my belly like a pumpkin and wherein a tub top..


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, such a gorgeous dress! It highlights your bump perfectly. hehe! <3

Bexxc, your post made me LAUGH! :haha: I'm sorry that you got jury duty though! Funny thing, I would be super interested in doing that (my girlfriend did it last year and had the most fascinating case!), but of course I never get called. Crazy that you've already gotten in before! What are the odds, seriously? They should take your name out once you've done it before.

Jumik - I want to know more about you! Where are you from sweetie? How old are you and your DH? Sorry if I already missed that..lol.

Amry - did you test again this morning? Wanna see your pink lines again!

AFM, last day working before I submit my paper TOMORROW! Eeeeek!!! And then we are off to Toronto for family wedding and to check out venues. YAY!


----------



## Jumik

Annie I don't celebrate halloween so I'll be doing nothing. We don't typically celebrate halloween here anyways.

Hey Hope, I'm from the Caribbean (Trinidad and Tobago to be exact). We recently won gold in javelin for olympics and placed well in couple other events if you were following it. I'm 30 and DH is 32. I thought I would have been on a long journey to conceive because I had Graves Disease but it happened after 5 mths and here I am. I had a really rough first couple months with m/s and pregnancy hormones interacting with my thyroid issues. It was the worst time of my life. I lost 23lbs in that time and became stick thin. I had to take extended sick leave. But after I received drips it was like the magic potion I needed and I recovered slowly but surely. All the while the baby was doing excellent thank God. She took whatever she needed from wherever I had it stored.
Anyways, I'm a public servant (an Economist working in the Ministry of Finance) and DH is a photographer/videographer. We been married for almost 4 yrs (News Years day will b 4th anniversary) but we've been together for 7 yrs.


----------



## bexxc

i probably wouldn't mind jury duty so much if it didn't create such a hassle with work. when you're a teacher, you can't just call in sick or tell them you have jury duty. you have to arrange for a sub, write minute by minute lesson plans for the entire day (or days), and set up your classroom with all of the materials the sub will need. it literally takes hours just to arrange for one day out of your classroom. that's why i try to go in even when i'm not feeling well!!!

army--- where's that test, woman?


----------



## armymama2012

Anne- As to your question about raising my child alone, I raised my son alone for 4 months while DH was at training. I don't see how this is any different. We have vowed never to use BC in any form so therefore we accept God's will for us. If others disagree so be it. 

Here are the pics, one from yesterday and one from today so you can compare all you want:
 



Attached Files:







Random Things 212.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









BFP!!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bexxc

you must be doubling nicely...that line's a lot darker today!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> you must be doubling nicely...that line's a lot darker today!

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, with the way those lines are darkening and how hard my symptoms are I was wondering this morning if I might be having twins. Well on Thursday, I'm going to do the mandatory pee sample for the clinic and then I can schedule my first OB appointment! I am so dying to see how far along they mark me at.


----------



## annie00

Army- wow ur test look dark an pretty! 
What kind of symopthems u having? 

Jumik wow what a hard prenancy!!! 

Afm- We finished The diaper cakes for al the tables and the chocolate candies are being made!!! 
So tomorrow all I got to do is clean my house top to bottom now I'm waiting on the pest control guy to come spray! 

Here is my first diaper cakes!!!!!


https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/EF658C1D-C4FE-4836-A606-20C1420FD5DB-596-000000FB60173377.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

My symptoms are Morning Sickness, hot flashes, knee pain, vivid dreams, and peeing every hour.


----------



## annie00

That crazy army.. My only symopthem was peeing a lot and omg sore tits!!!!!! 
Now both of them have returned in full force!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Jumik - how awesome to know more about you! That's cool that your from T&T. I met someone from there traveling and she was the BOMB. She disappeared off facebook and I don't have another contact for her, and I really miss her! She always made it sound like such a fun place. That's cool that you're a public servant -it sounds right up my DF's alley! He also works for the government here doing stuff about land and wildlife consultation. 

I'm really glad to hear that despite a few hurdles things have generally been smooth for you! I am always so happy for people who overcome things in pregnancy...like everyone in this thread :)

Bexxc, that's totally understandable, teaching is a huuuuge responsibility! With my work almost no one would miss me if I was gone, at least right now ;) 

Army, re: your msg - I definitely think you could ask your doc for some bloodwork, even when you go in for your pee test tomorrow. It's not too much to ask especially when you have gone through a loss. But if you feel confident as is, then don't even worry about it. Sometimes it can cause needless anxiety!

Annie your diapers are SO cute! hehe. What a fun project.

Well AFM, I just did my OPK for the day, and look what I got! This is positive, right? Test line is the same if not a teeeny bit darker (on the edge) than the control. I've seen it darker but I think I must be just catching the start of my surge. No BDing for us (one month till the FS!) but I like knowing what's going on. I'm hoping that since I'm on CD13 today that it means another month of Oing early (early for me) and a short cycle!


----------



## annie00

Hope yea that's a + .. 
At least u know ur Oing!!!!! Yay


----------



## bexxc

hope- that looks pretty positive to me! how exciting!

annie- love the diaper cakes! i'm so excited for you!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks ladies! With all my confusion from last cycle its nice to know I'm not going :wacko: Less than 24 hours until my paper is DONE and we are on our flight to Toronto! yaaay!


----------



## bexxc

hooray! hope the finishing touches for your paper go smoothly! i'm sure it will be such a relief to put that behind you.


----------



## annie00

How r u Bex?


----------



## bexxc

i'm doing pretty well. came home and took a nap, then made meat loaf, mashed potatoes, and corn for dinner. it was tasty! 

that soreness in my lady area seems to be getting worse. i'll ask my ob about it tomorrow, but i'm sure it's normal growing pains and there's nothing he can do.

how are you doing tonight? 4 days on your shower countdown!


----------



## bexxc

what a great night! i only got up to pee once!!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm sorry the pain is getting worse maybe u should call ur ob? Don't u have a appt today? 

I had a rough night last night my dog had diaherre and he would pant when he would need to go outside and wake me up n I would go being him he is much better today though.. 

Now I gotta get up and start cleaning ughhhh


----------



## annie00

Dr just called my urine sample is back and I have to go to hospital tomorrow to redo the test bc they found contamination in my urine wtf does that mean?


----------



## bexxc

yes- i do have a doctor's appointment today. i'll ask the ob about it, but i'm sure it isn't anything that's not par for the course.


----------



## annie00

Good luck!!!


----------



## annie00

Let me know what they say!!


----------



## bexxc

my appt. isn't until 4:10. i'll letcha know once i get home :)

how'd cleaning go?


----------



## annie00

Ugh I just got done cleaning.. 
I mean I wiped all my cabinets down washed sheets washed all my rugs vacuumed swept mopped bathrooms cleaned ice box out.. I just sat down and I ate a snack now I'm watching a LMN movie.. 
My back is killing me.. 

Then tomorrow ill be in town all day and sat morning my mom will be here


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your back is hurting! :hugs: i'll be right there with you soon. i'll have to get the house spruced up for my shower visitors too!

things went well at the ob. sprout's heartbeat is strong and my uterus is measuring just on the bigger end of normal- as it has my whole pregnancy. my blood pressure looked great too. he said the pelvic soreness i'm feeling is totally normal. it's just my pelvis beginning to soften up and separate to let sprout out. he also told me that they won't try to stop labor after 35 weeks. yikes! not that he expects me to go into preterm labor or anything. 

i'm home now with a lasagna in the oven. i'm starved!


----------



## annie00

Omg so in 3 weeks u could have a baby in ur arms!!! 

I haven't felt that type of pressure ur feeling.. Mine was more in my belly lower pelvic.. 

Did U get the message about dr calling me an saying my urine is contaminated I got to go baxk in tomorrow ughh!!


----------



## bexxc

it's not really pressure. it's just soreness. 

i must have missed that about your urine...i wonder how that happened. weird. and annoying. i'm sorry you have to go back and give another sample.


----------



## annie00

Yea it totally sucks!!!!
We are watching what to expect when ur expecting!!! It's really cute lnao


----------



## bexxc

i've heard mixed reviews about that movie. i'll have to check it out for myself. about to eat dinner and i suddenly have horrible heartburn!


----------



## annie00

It's cute but its slow.. Like its about pregnancy and ttc and I cried in the beginning bc this couple was ttc for 2 yrs an finally got preggo and I was crying.. It's not what I expected ill say that.. 

I have been having horriable heartburn at random times and it won't go away!! 
Since I got preggo I have ate a whole big bottle of tums!!! Wow


----------



## bexxc

i finished my first bottle of tums two days ago and started in on a second! :haha: at least you know you're not calcium deficient!


----------



## bexxc

sprout is kicking the stuffing out of me right now! :haha: it's so cute!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!! Bentlie kicks are not strong anymore..


----------



## bexxc

sprout still manages several good hard kicks every day. they make my whole abdomen change shape. it's weird!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh...i just noticed! happy 31 weeks!


----------



## annie00

Thank ya I didn't even notice.. Wow !!! 

I just crawled into bed!!


----------



## bexxc

hope you sleep well. i'm going to crawl into bed pretty soon too. i didn't take a nap today, so i'm pretty tired.


----------



## annie00

Thanks!! 
I have a long day tomorrow!! 
I hope u have a wonderful day tomorrow!!!! 
:)


----------



## annie00

How r u this morning? 
I'm cooking me some biscuits and getting dressed


----------



## bexxc

i'm feeling tired and hormonal today and i don't really want to be at work! thank goodness it's friday and i can go home and nap! 

i was looking forward to a weekend at home since we've been so busy lately, but now my in-laws want us to go over to their house for dinner tomorrow night. when they "invite" us over, it's more like a demand and if we say no, they bitch at morgan until he feels miserable, so we just don't have a choice. :growlmad: just want i want to do on my laid back weekend- make a two hour round trip to have dinner.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow Bex that's a long trip to just have dinner why can't y'all sleep there? 

I'm so ready to give up with my blood sugar!! I can't control it!!! I ate two biscuits with cheese and it was 135 suppose to be under 120 .. Should I call? Are what? I'm so disappointed!!


----------



## bexxc

maybe it's all the carbs in the biscuits. white carbs convert to sugar in your system.


----------



## bexxc

i don't want to sleep over at their place. i want to sleep in my own bed with my body pillow and all the comforts i need.


----------



## annie00

I totally hear you on that one!! 

So I have already got my hair cut and thinned out went to hospital to do a urine sample and now I'm at spa gettin my toes and hands and brows done..

Girl I'm so fed up with the blood sugar shit!!! I try so damn hard and it never works!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

U can get online at ur work?


----------



## bexxc

maybe call your doctor and see if lowering your carb intake would help.

i shouldn't really be hanging around h ere while i'm at work, but i need extra sit time today. sooo sleepy.


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...Day 4 of morning sickness and diarrhea. This is going to feel like a super long pregnancy.


----------



## armymama2012

So I just read something that said that diarrhea that lasts for more than 5 days or if you have it more than 3 times day, should warrant a call to the OB. Well I dont have an OB yet and it usually takes a while to get an appointment with my primary doctor. Do I just go to urgent care if its still here on Monday?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i guess if it gets bad over the weekend, go to the er. if it's still there monday, definitely pop into the clinic. do you live in on base housing?


----------



## armymama2012

No, we're off base but we still use military doctors.


----------



## annie00

Good after noon ladies..

U know its a shame I'm dreading my shower so bad that I don't even wanna go!!!
All bc of my mil everyone says ignore her don't let her bother u but ummmmmmm hello!!! She has to sit right on side of me!!!!!! I'm bout to have a nervous break down!!!!


----------



## bexxc

does she have to sit right next to you? i mean, i'm sure it's not secret that you guys don't get along. can't you at least sit a person or two between you?


----------



## annie00

No unfortunately it's me and both grand parents on each side of me with the nanny in the back writing down what I got and from who.. 

I'm so ughh dreading it!! 
Lance thinks she isn't gonna even go but I feel different !! I think she is gonna go!!


----------



## bexxc

i'll keep fx'd that she just doesn't even show!


----------



## annie00

That's what I'm doing!! 
We had her daddy a 75 bday party last night at her brothers house n she didn't show .. So I'm praying she doesn't show to shower 

My mom is about 1 hour away... 
I need to do a few little things to house before she comes


----------



## bexxc

maybe it's a good sign that she didn't show up. hope the pattern continues. 

spending today with my parents and then going over to morgan's parents' house for dinner. woohoo :neutral:


----------



## annie00

Sound like fun!! 
Once mom and Leah sil get here we going get bentlie a coming home dress are outfit lol.. I wanted lance to come since it's pouring but looks like they not raining out..


----------



## bexxc

i just got my homecoming outfits last week. obviously i needed to buy two. i tried to keep it cute, but comfy- nothing too fancy. it's a long drive from the hospital and i don't want sprout to be uncomfortable.


----------



## annie00

Yea all I found at jcpenny was like newborn wedding dresses and that's not what I want.. 

I'm thinking about putting her onesie on with zebra leggings and a bow with Nike shoes .. Lmao... Piss on the dress.. 
Lance wants a camo dress so that's what I'm going look for


----------



## bexxc

i'm with you- warm, comfy onesie is perfect for me. 

here's the boy outfit i got:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D3CCE8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

and here's the girl:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008B3Q5IY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## annie00

That's cute!!! This is what I'm gonna let her wear if I can't find a dress I like.. :( 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/3ECF1436-D47C-4014-85BE-CA911A625340-1420-000001F39E71A149.jpg my favorite ouffit!!!!! 

This is my wipe cases I got them custom made yesterday for 15 dollars lol
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/3ECF1436-D47C-4014-85BE-CA911A625340-1420-000001F39E71A149.jpg


----------



## annie00

Damnt didn't mean to post same pic. Here is the wipe cases 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/973C49D0-A865-4DD1-B4CD-3CD4C62FFD82-1420-000001F3CE783E9F.jpg


----------



## bexxc

So cute!

I just had a cream soda. I don't usually drink soda, but it was so good! Totally worth it.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, now I'm getting sore boobs.


----------



## annie00

That's all apart of it army.. Get use of it u got along way to go..

I no I have a uti now


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies!!!


----------



## bexxc

army- sore boobs are probably a good sign. all that lovely hcg building up in your system.

oh annie! i'm sorry about the uti! that's horrible. i hope you have fun at your shower today. i can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!


----------



## bexxc

ooooh! i'm a honeydew today!!!! wow...just one more picture to go!


----------



## annie00

O wow girl!! Ur so right hunnie dew!! Wow!! 
Congrats!! What do u mean one more pic to go bc I see a pumpkin and a watermelon after hunnie due...????

Yea I'm in bathe tub now about to shave and then get dressed gotta be there in two hours :/ hope she doesn't show!!


----------



## bexxc

no...i just have the watermelon left after the honeydew. i just finished with the pumpkin.

i'll keep my fingers crossed that your shower is lance-mom free!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Bexxc, according to your ticker you just finished the squash and still have pumpkin and watermelon to go.


----------



## bexxc

you guys, the squash is the pumpkin. the enlarged picture is offset from the actual timeline below. i promise. it goes, squash (or pumpkin- whatever you want to call it), honeydew, watermelon.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> you guys, the squash is the pumpkin. the enlarged picture is offset from the actual timeline below. i promise. it goes, squash (or pumpkin- whatever you want to call it), honeydew, watermelon.

Oh ok, I believe you. I'm still impatient just to get to be an actual fruit. Argh...I want time to speed up.


----------



## bexxc

i'm pretty ready for things to speed up myself. mostly because i'm just totally over working!


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> i'm pretty ready for things to speed up myself. mostly because i'm just totally over working!

Well I'm still voting for November 8th for you.


----------



## bexxc

that would be perfect. that will give me almost a full week off of work before baby comes and it's the day after dh's birthday. it would also put our family birthdays at...

7th- dh
8th- sprout
10th- nephew
11th- sil
22nd- mom


----------



## armymama2012

Very nice. According to another website and my ovulation date, my EDD (until confirmed or changed by ultrasound) is 6-9-2013. DH is hoping this baby (hoping for a boy) comes a week late so the baby will be born on Father's Day next year.


----------



## bexxc

aw! that would be sweet. if sprout is four days late s/he will be born on thanksgiving day (and my mom's b-day).


----------



## bexxc

i think a thanksgiving birthday would be quite apropos after what we went through ttc.


----------



## armymama2012

So does 2nd trimester start at 13 weeks or 14 weeks? Either way I cant wait til I get to that point but I've got a lot of packing to do to be ready to move over Thanksgiving. Making zucchini bread today and hopefully (if I'm not completely fatigued all day) packing 3-4 boxes up from the storage area.


----------



## bexxc

officially it starts at 14 weeks, though a lot of people in the us say 12.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, then 14 weeks isn't until December 7th. Then 2 weeks after that(give or take a few days) we plan to tell everyone. I am hoping to feel movement around week 16 because with my daughter I felt movement at 18 weeks and 1 day. Now to go browse online for Christmas presents for people.


----------



## bexxc

what a fun Christmas surprise for your family.


----------



## bexxc

...i wonder how annie's shower is going...


----------



## armymama2012

I hope lance's mom didnt show up or at least keeps her mouth shut if she does show up.


----------



## bexxc

me too! the last thing she needs is to have a miserable time at her own baby shower!


----------



## bexxc

annie- hope you had a wonderful day!!! hope you're on later to tell us all about it!


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies!!!!!!

Awe thank y'all so much for thinking about me!!!

Well she ended up not going which was awsome but can u imagine how lance and his grandma felt..but his sister took his mom seat... It's was so well....

I got soooooooooo much stuff.. I'm returning a lot though also blankets diapers wipes bc I got slot of pampers and I'm using Huggies so I'm gonns exchange them... I got another high chair which I'm gonns return... I got 150 in cash and after I return everything I'm gonna order r go buy walker swing sheets more bottles diapers


----------



## bexxc

i'm so glad (for you) that she ended up not going. i'm sorry lance and his grandma were hurt by that though.


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!


----------



## bexxc

definitely praying for you, hun. i'm not surprised it was inconclusive. i think it's too early to even see a sac yet, so try to keep positive. :hugs: did they do a beta today for a comparison on wednesday to see if your numbers are doubling and to check your progesterone levels?


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> definitely praying for you, hun. i'm not surprised it was inconclusive. i think it's too early to even see a sac yet, so try to keep positive. :hugs: did they do a beta today for a comparison on wednesday to see if your numbers are doubling and to check your progesterone levels?

They did a HCG quantitative but didn't tell me the numbers. He only told me that my numbers match up well with being 4 weeks along.


----------



## bexxc

well that's positive :)


----------



## annie00

Good luck army ... It's still really early to know anything for sure but since ur numbers matching up with 4 weeks is great!!!

Went TI Walmart and returned stuff and i got back 240 dollars plus I got 150 cash.. So we bought monitor hamper trash cans sheets n changing pad sheets mobile that projects on roof formula thing for diaper bag pack of bids n burp clothes .. I spent 130 so I came home and got online and ordered my swing walker more. Burp clothes more bibs ...


----------



## bexxc

sounds like you were able to make a lot of very helpful exchanges!

so tell us more about today! how was it? do you have pics?


----------



## annie00

I have one picture of me before the shower started but I will have more later once they get copied on a cd but this is all I got now. My eye looks weird lmao!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/album...7-BA0C-EF188EF443D1-1420-0000030BFD0FFA12.jpg

So my day... Hmm long.... I been up since 8am got up made coffee for mom and cooked breakfast while lance was cooking for my shower and then at 10:30 mom n sil left to go make last minute food and at 12:00 they came back n got me .. 
It was set up very nice my colors n themes was pink and lime green very cute :) 
My diaper cake was Awsome I had one full long ass table packed with presents and underneath as well.. I was getting tired of opening gifts..

Once people would walk in they would sign in and guesstimate how many things were in the baby bottle jar and then they would look at my belly and guesstimate how much yarn to cut to be perfect size of my belly.. It was cool..

Then we ate which omg the food they had was crazy I'm not gonna cook for tomorrow night that's for sure!!! 

I felt so good and I felt so pretty and everyone was so damn nice .. I had a lovely day! 
And poor lance there is shit scattered everywhere in the living room :/ Ooops ill get it tomorrow!!

I can't help but say my feelings r hurt for my daughter bc her grandma didn't show :/ am I wrong?


----------



## bexxc

aw! you look so cute! you've gotten so round!!!! adorable!!!

i'm glad you had such a fun day. it sounds like a really great time. i'm really sorry you feel bad that bentlie's grandma didn't bother to show up. i can understand that you feel torn because you didn't really want to see her, but she should care enough about her granddaughter to come celebrate her. did she at least send along a gift or something?


----------



## annie00

No she didn't send shit!!!!! Not even a congrats!!!!!!!! 

Thanks sweetie!!! 

And what am I suppose to do at delivery room??? 

My throat is hurting oh lord plz don't be getting sick. I might have to rescrdule my ortho appt Tuesday if it gets worse all of a sudden it hit me


----------



## bexxc

what's worrying you about the delivery room?

your sore throat could be from talking a lot today. i'm sure you had to talk a lot more than you're used to. my throat always gets irritated my first couple of days back at work after summer vacation because i have to talk a lot. just get some rest and drink plenty of fluids to be on the safe side.


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna.. I sure hope its not the flu are strep throat!!!! 

Well only my mom n lance r gonna be there in delivery room but I don't even want her at the hospital when I'm there... Am I wrong? How do I tell him this?


----------



## bexxc

i would just explain to him that you want it to be a very private, intimate moment for you guys as a family- that you want your mom there for support since she's been through it before, and you want him there for obvious reasons and that's how you'd like to keep it.


----------



## annie00

No no he knows I don't want her in delivery room but I just decided I would rather her not even been notified I'm in labor I know his mawmaw will notify her but I just don't want her on the grounds n I'm scared if I tell him he is gonna get mad r upset


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure if you just explain to him that it will make you feel stressed out during labor- a time when you need to feel as calm and comfortable as possible- i'm sure he'll understand. this isn't about anyone but you and the baby.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur soooo right... Do u think I'm wrong??


----------



## bexxc

not at all. i'm actually currently crafting a nice way to tell my best friend that i don't want her there while i'm in labor. i don't want to hurt her feelings, but she messaged me on fb the other day asking if i would call her when we left for the hospital because she wants to be there for me. and she'll bring anything i want...like mad libs or scrabble! and i'm thinking :saywhat: do you really think i want to play scrabble and giggle over mad libs while i'm in labor????


----------



## annie00

Oh wow!!!! I totally agree!!! 
Maybe instead of telling her I just would not call her and say u told Morgan to but he got side tracked.. I mean I think a best Friend would get more upset than lance.. Kwim? 

I'm cramping I did Wayyy to much today!!!


----------



## bexxc

i was kind of thinking we would just "forget" to tell her. i'm just not into having the contemporary delivery with all kinds of friends and family coming in and out.


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies.

well, the temps here are supposed to hit triple digits today :( and the a/c in my classroom still isn't working properly. looks like it's going to be a long one!!!

hope you girls have a great day!


----------



## bexxc

annie- 

our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex I can't believe that about ur class room!!! 
Today's high is 79!! Very pretty day!!!! 
I just woke up I didn't do my blood sugar bc my throat still hurts ..

I know we r officially due next month!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your throat is still bothering you. try to get lots of rest today. :hugs:

how ya feelin army?


----------



## annie00

I no that's what I need to do but I got sooo much to do I have baby stuff from on end of living room to other


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh....well now we found out that we have to pay $1000 to get the car fixed because we drove too long without an oil change. Basically means living off of as little money as we can bare and selling everything we don't use. 

Trying to take it easy but not easy when you have a toddler and dishes to clean.


----------



## annie00

No offensive but if u can't afford to change ur oil every 3 months which cost 30-35 dollars then how are u gonna afford to raise a baby?


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh, girls! it's 4:22 and it's still 99 degrees here!!!! it was so hot in my classroom! i called morgan on the way home and told him to blast the a/c in the house. it's soooooooo nice in here right now!


----------



## annie00

I still don't see how u make it without the ac on in ur house!! That's crazy!!! :)


----------



## bexxc

we have it on right now! it's 68 in here! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Good deal!!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

i am starting to feel sooooo pregnant! oh my goodness. i just feel so slow!


----------



## annie00

Lol Yeap I totally no excatly what u mean..

So the other day when u told me u had Presure well my pelvic home hurts ESP when I stand up its better if I sit r lay down.. Should I call er r watch it? Feels like i road a horse all day long


----------



## bexxc

my doc said it's totally normal. it definitely feels worse when i'm standing/walking. it's just your pubic symphysis starting to loosen in preparation for birth. uncomfortable, but completely harmless.


----------



## annie00

O okay it almost feels she is bout to fall out r is pushing down..
And also my inner theighs at the top r very sore!!
I'm getting so uncomfortable ughh I know u r too..


----------



## bexxc

good morning! it's going to be another hot day...not quite as hot as yesterday, but it's still supposed to be about 95. it's supposed to really cool off tomorrow, so i'm just trying to hang in until then.

how are you girls today?


----------



## annie00

Hey hunnie.. 
It's 68 degrees right now :) 

I'm own my way to the ortho see what they say 
And I'm waiting on dr to call me back that pressure is really hurting now. I don't even wanna walk :/


----------



## bexxc

wow...i wonder what's going on. i feel sore, but nothing like that. no pressure. just feels like sore muscles.


----------



## annie00

So I'm so happy I don't need braces again!! 
All I need is a top retainer and its gonna be clear plastic!! So relieved!!!

I do need to get a deep cleaning..

Everything was 500 dollars and I come back next Tuesday and pick it up and that's it..


----------



## bexxc

morgan's having a deep cleaning next week. i've never needed one...at least my dentist has never said anything about it. how is it different from a regular cleaning?


----------



## bexxc

how long do they think it will take for your mouth to start feeling better?


----------



## baby0

bexxc said:


> if it helps any, that's when my temp started to rise. here's my chart:
> My Ovulation Chart

Hey not sure if y remember me becks but I was on ere very early on as I left as I stopped. Trying well found out yester that I'm 7 weeks preggers :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Have bloodwork and OB appointment at 11 tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

Congrats baby!!! So happy for u hunnie!!

They said my mouth hurts bc it had to open so wide and stay that way for awhile..

My OB calle me back and said to take tynole and lay down. She thinks I'm dehydrated how is that possiable?


----------



## bexxc

baby!!!!!! congratulations!!!! i'm so excited for you! how are you feeling???? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

army- hope your bloodwork/appointment goes okay tomorrow. how have you been feeling? any more pain? no bleeding or anything, i hope.

annie- how much water have you been drinking? my ob said 8-10 glasses a day minimum. 

sprout's been really sluggish today. it's worrying me a bit :( think i'll do a kick count when i get home and see what's going on.


----------



## armymama2012

No spotting or bleeding. But the pain still comes about once a day. Did have some major cramping after BDing.


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex!
So I ended up calling my dr and since the pain didn't get any better they wanted to see me and check my cervix well my cervix are closed as of now.. 
They said bentlie head is rubbing on my pelvic bone and my bone is very sore and also my who ha is swollen from all the blood vessels and Presure she told me to try to lay down bc it takes the pressure off the pelvic and if I start having contractions 4 a hour to go to er


----------



## bexxc

:hugs:i'm sorry you're so sore and swollen. hopefully laying down will help relieve some of the pain. 

army- glad you're not having any spotting. i had some cramping and stabbing pains pretty early on. i think you'll be okay. 

hot again today. it's about 95 right now and we were forced to turn on the a/c again.


----------



## annie00

Thanks Bex!! 
I'm bout to eat pizza and watch a movie and eat ice cream I feel like poo..

How do y'all sleep at night not being cold?


----------



## bexxc

it's so hard to sleep when it's hot. i hate it. i haven't been sleeping well anyway, though. i actually slept really well last night even though the a/c only got it down to about 70. 

mmmmm...pizza sounds so good!


----------



## annie00

Wow I bet u would freeze at my house!! Right now the ac is on 67 and I got my ceiling fan on and another fan on my face :) I love to be cold!!

So lance just told me tomorrow for me pretty much not to get out of bed bc like I said it hurts worse when I walk around so he said he will do my dirty clothes tomorrow bc tomorrow i always do laundry.. But I'm gonna see when I wake up how I feel...


----------



## bexxc

i love to be cold too. i can't wait until winter!!!!

that's so sweet of lance to offer to do the laundry for you. morgan cooked dinner tonight and is currently cooking dinner for tomorrow. it gives me time to nap in the afternoons.


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet!!! 

We prolly eating cereal tomorrow if I'm still hurting!!


----------



## bexxc

well, he got dinner on the table tonight, but he ran out of steam and i had to make tomorrow's dinner. oh well. at least he tried.


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies! hope you're all well today.

good luck at your appointment, army!

annie- are you feeling any less sore today? try to get plenty rest!

it's supposed to cool down about 10 degrees today... not that 90 is much better than 100! i'm glad it's wednesday already. this weeks seems to be going pretty quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Morning Bex I'm still sore and every once in a while ill have a cramp are contraction not sure what to call it.. I'm gonna try to get plenty of rest today..
I'm glad it cooled off for u!!
Saturday we have a car show we going to its a all day event it's pretty cool they got food bands classic cars games for kids... 

Ur baby shower is Sunday right?


----------



## bexxc

my shower is on saturday :) i'm getting excited!

army- how did your appt go today?


----------



## annie00

Oh yea I bet u r!!!!! 
What time is it? 
How many people do u expect what is ur theme? 

Well lance is almost home but he has to go get soy beans for the deer lease tonight with his friend so I'm gonna rent a movie I'm thinking about Snow White and the huntsman


----------



## bexxc

it starts at noon. i don't really know what the theme is or anything. it's been planned completely by a family friend. i'm pretty sure we're just doing lunch and visiting and gifts. i made it pretty clear that i don't like all those hokey games! :haha: there should be around 35 people there. she's hosting it at her house, so i had to keep my guest list pretty small. 

if you do get snow white and the huntsman, let me know how it is. i've been thinking about checking it out.


----------



## armymama2012

bexxc said:


> my shower is on saturday :) i'm getting excited!
> 
> army- how did your appt go today?

Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting weekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! Repeat HCG check Friday morning and repeat ultrasound next Thursday.


----------



## annie00

Bex.. That's soooooo exciting!!!! 
I can't wait to see pics I'm still waiting to get pics from mine..

We played the games and it was fun... I enjoyed it very much :)..


----------



## bexxc

army- that's great news. i knew everything would be fine. 

annie- i know some people are totally into the games. i just don't personally enjoy them. i didn't have them at my bridal shower either. 

pelvic soreness feels worse today. by the end of the day it was pretty hard to walk...but i'd just like to state that this is all worth it. sprout can get as comfy in there as s/he needs to at my expense. i can handle it!


----------



## annie00

I feel the same way!! 

Me and lance was talking we can't believe out bundle of joy we have been ttc for so long is almost here and our life's r gonna change soo much


----------



## annie00

Ugh I just had a contraction my belly got super hard and it burnt like fire !!


----------



## annie00

So that movie.. 
Well it's different it's mid evil time and its got a good story


----------



## bexxc

i know. it's so exciting that it's almost here. i was just pointing at my belly and telling morgan,"there's a person in there...a whole human being!" it still amazes me that that's even possible.

sorry about the painful contraction. if i've had any contractions, i haven't felt them. 

sprout has hiccups for the second time today. when s/he had them earlier, morgan was watching my belly jump and laughing!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!! 
Bentlie has never had them ever!!!!!! 

I know it so exciting!! 
I just unrolled 300 diapers and found a place to store them...


----------



## annie00

U do realize ur ticker is almost reading 30!!!!! Wow!! 16 more days and its gonna say 30!!!!


----------



## bexxc

that sounds absolutely tedious!!! lol


----------



## annie00

I no!!!! Wow


----------



## bexxc

i bought new overnight bags for morgan and myself. they arrived today, so i guess it's time to start packing for the hospital :)


----------



## annie00

I have our gym bags that we bought when we was outta town.. I'm gonna start packing mine next week prolly.. And I need to go stock up on pads... 
I'm gonna put shampoo cond lotion deodorant tooth brush n paste hair brush n pony tail pads 4 pairs of panties a regular loose t shirt Incase I have a c section and a pair of loose pjs to come home in.. Socks n shoes r slippers.. And phone charger change for vending machine camera and the camera charger.. That's about it.. 
The only thing I gotta buy is pads..


----------



## annie00

O bentlie diaper bag is almost packed all I gotta do is add couple diapers to be safe and wipes in my case and her coming home outfit her blanket her bow and her little shoes... 
:) 
Lance can pack his own lol all he needs is jeans and shirt lol


----------



## bexxc

i don't think you'll need pads or undies. they have pads and disposable undies at the hospital. you'll be bleeding A LOT after delivery and you don't want to ruin yours... at least that's what our birth prep class teacher advised. she also suggested bringing your diaper bag empty. the diapers and diaper supplies are built into the cost of the room, so she suggested stocking up while you're there. i'm honestly more concerned with morgan's bag. i want to make sure he has a couple extra changes of clothes and plenty of snacks so he'll be comfy and won't have to come home constantly if i do end up in the hospital for awhile.


----------



## baby0

bexxc said:


> i don't think you'll need pads or undies. they have pads and disposable undies at the hospital. you'll be bleeding A LOT after delivery and you don't want to ruin yours... at least that's what our birth prep class teacher advised. she also suggested bringing your diaper bag empty. the diapers and diaper supplies are built into the cost of the room, so she suggested stocking up while you're there. i'm honestly more concerned with morgan's bag. i want to make sure he has a couple extra changes of clothes and plenty of snacks so he'll be comfy and won't have to come home constantly if i do end up in the hospital for awhile.

SO WANTED TO SAY WOW THAT YR HOSPITAL SUPPLIES PADS AND UNDIES IN OUR COUNTRY UK ENGLAND WE DONT GET THAT TREATMENT ITS SO NICE TO HEAR THAT HOSPITALS DO CARE FOR THJERE PREGNANT LADIES GOOD LUCK ANNIE00 AND BEXXC ON YOUR LABOURS:baby::baby: COMING VERY SOON XXXX:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it is really nice to not have to worry about suplies at the hospital, but on the flip side, you guys have much better maternity leave over there. i'd actually prefer that! 

oh my gosh! i've had another night where i only got up once to pee. i slept soooo well i'm practically hung over from it! :haha: sprout's already kicking up a storm today. after a couple quieter days, s/he's been really busy!


----------



## annie00

Ours supply pads but they are the shitty ones ill use there's while I'm there but like once I have my shower and bout to head home ill use mine.. 
They don't supply panties either:. They put one of the doggie pee pee pads under ur but and ur always half naked anyways.. 
Ur so lucky u slept good !! This week flew bye!!

Monday I gotta go get put on the monitor for bentlie at my dr appt and then Tuesday I have to go get my retainer


----------



## annie00

Bex do u have names picked out??


----------



## tanamom05

Congrats to you both, in your upcoming BUNDLES OF JOY!!!!! I hope that you both have easy deleiveries and lots of hugs to you today...


----------



## annie00

Hi tana!! Welcome hunnie!!! 

R u expecting? R u ttc?


----------



## bexxc

annie- we'll name baby eli morgan if it's a boy and bryn morgan if it's a girl :)

tana- thanks! welcome to our lil group! 

how's everyone doing this afternoon/evening depending on your time zone?


----------



## annie00

I think I remember u tellin me that.. About the names cute cute!!!

I'm craving chocolate!! 

I'm having burning sensations in my belly weird


----------



## bexxc

i've been loving york peppermint patties lately! :shrug:


----------



## annie00

Lol that's crazy!!

So I got our Xmas shopping done!!! 
I just bought for all the kids in the family online I bought for ten kids for 175 I think I did good...
Now I just gotta buy for lance mom n dad an bentlie :)


----------



## bexxc

i haven't started shopping yet, but i will soon. we have amazon prime, so i get free two day shipping wherever things need to go. i freakin love it! it is one of the best services is ever.


----------



## annie00

I cool!!! Wat u planning on buying baby for Xmas?


----------



## bexxc

i don't know...we're really not going to buy much. i mean, s/he's not going to know what's going on...probably just a few little books and toys or something. at 4 weeks old everything s/he has will already be new- life will be like one big Christmas.


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree.. We r going to buy her a bumpie ball and a activity set.. (Thing u lay down on and play) that's it she doesn't need cloths


----------



## bexxc

i'll probably just buy any toys that aren't purchased from our registry.


----------



## annie00

Yea I didn't have any toys on the registry oops lol


----------



## bexxc

i doubt she'll notice! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Prolly not!!! 

Hi hope how r u hunnie


----------



## Jumik

Hey gals, I been MIA. Nothing much to post about lately. I love shower games they are hillarious. Annie I got one of those diaper cakes on work too they had a small shower for me. My big shower is coming soon, it's supposed to be a surprise so I have no idea when. But I know plans are taking place. I see all the sneaking around and I get left out of conversations often now.

I registered at my hospital and should be having regular clinic hours with them now. I also start lamarse classes at the hospital on Wednesday. My mother will be my partner cuz DH doesn't want to be in delivery at all...lol...he can't handle it...poor thing.

I see you guys are all packed, I have no clue what to pack especially for myself. I guess I will find out in lamarse.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!


----------



## annie00

Good deal army so ur baby is fine just sit back and wait and chill out!!

Jumik/ I bet ur tickled pink about ur shower!!! I'm so happy in a way my shower is over!! Her room is all done now all I got to do is wash some sheets I'm waiting on to come in and that's it!! 
My swing came in today so I'm gonna put that up tonight and put it in its place and put he pack n play on side of my bed ... 
I woke up last night with bad cramps I thought I was gonna have her!!! Lol


----------



## annie00

What to expect is saying I'm a honey dew now!!!


----------



## bexxc

jumik- oh my gosh! i'd be so upset if dh wasn't going to be in the delivery room with me!!! 

how exciting that you're going to have a surprise shower. i can't wait to hear all about it.

annie- sorry about the cramps. that does not sound fun! 

army- great news about your numbers. what are your next steps?


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex how was ur day hunnie?

Looking forward to two days off?


----------



## annie00

Hmm I just realized something.. My dr told me when I go pre register to make sure they do a X-ray of my back since I have scoliosis and I didn't I didn't even go to labor n delivery area.. Should I ask my dr Monday r should I say poo on it?


----------



## bexxc

my day was okay. the kids were a little rowdy. my two days off are going to be a bit hectic. i probably won't be on a lot tomorrow. i'm meeting a friend for breakfast tomorrow morning at around 8, then i'm going over to my mom's house, then over to my shower at 12, then over to my in-laws' for dinner after that. i have a feeling i'm going to be exhausted by the time the day's over! it should be fun though!


----------



## bexxc

is your cramping any better?


----------



## annie00

Wow hunnie sounds like a long but exciting day for u!!!! I can't wait to hear all about it :) 
;hugs;

Yea my cramping comes n goes I'm kinda sick to my stomach ATM .. I'm soo tired


----------



## bexxc

wow...i'm sorry. :hugs: i hope you're not coming down with something.


----------



## annie00

Me too .. 
Did u miss my post about askin my dr about pre admitting?


----------



## Jumik

Bexx DH is very squeamish. They might end up having to rush him to emergency if he goes in to watch me deliver...lol. Oh and here in my country the public hospitals don't give epidurals unless absolutely necessary (only in private hospitals) so that makes it worse for him.


----------



## bexxc

i did miss that post, but i went back and saw it. i'd probably go back to (or call) l and d at your hospital and explain your situation. they may ask for a doctor's referral, but i'd definitely get that handled. you might really be wanting that epidural at some point.

jumik- i'm just so surprised he would miss the birth of his baby. my dh had better be able to handle it...he's a nurse! :haha:


----------



## Jumik

Yeah. Typically the hospitals don't even allow anyone in during delivery but now that they have lamarse classes they might allow just the one person who attended classes with you in the room. They must attend 7 or more classes and still it's up to the nurses and doctors discretion to allow them in delivery. So I could still end up delivering completely alone. It sucks really bad but it's the system we have here in public health.


----------



## annie00

Wow junmik I couldn't imiagne delivering without dh r mom are a epdi !!! Wow ur a strong women!!! Where u from may I ask? 

Bex I'm gonna ask Monday and tell her that I pre registered and they didn't do X-rays r anything with my back.. It didn't even come up...


----------



## bexxc

it's funny how things differ from place to place. i think most husbands here would be in serious trouble for not attending the delivery :haha: it used to be that same way here with lamaze classes-- only people who attended the classes were allowed in the delivery room, but that hasn't been the case since sometime in the 80s.


----------



## Jumik

Annie I'm from Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean.


----------



## bexxc

annie- that sounds like a good plan. 

i hope i can deliver without an epidural...but i'm not so sure


----------



## annie00

Omg!!!! Bex r u crazy!!!!! 
Over here once ur water breaks u have a option to get epdi then r later n I'm doing it as soon as I can!!!! 
Ur a brave women I'm not doing shit natural!!!!!!!

Jumik oh okay..

I didn't do any classes at all..'


----------



## bexxc

i've had a couple of friends who have had to have c-sections because they had an epidural and couldn't feel to push hard enough to get the baby out. i'm more terrified of having a c section than i am of the pain of labor! but then it's probably going to hurt so badly that i'll beg for it. we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## annie00

Well if u end up waiting to long then they can't get u one.. Lets hope u don't wait that long if u do decide to get one!!! 

Have u heard from hope?


----------



## bexxc

as long as you request it before you hit transition they'll give it to you. i'm pretty sure i'll know by then if i need it or not. 

i haven't heard from her. i'm sure she'll check in soon.


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex!! Today is the big day?!!! I bet ur so excited!!! I can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Hey Bex how was ur shower? 
I see u played words but not update bnb


----------



## bexxc

everything was great yesterday!!!! i had such a great time. about 300 people ended up coming and it was so awesome to have all my friends and family there to celebrate sprout! i cannot believe how generous everyone was. even though it was small- about 25 people, i literally PACKED 2 suvs with gifts for sprout. i'll update more and post some pics after our guests head out. how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex that's Awsome!!!

So 300 people showed? Wow


----------



## bexxc

whoa...no...that way a typo...30!!!! lol i doubt there are 300 people in this world that i like! :haha:


----------



## annie00

LMFAO!!!!! 
I was like sob that's a lot of people!!!!! 

So where is pics? 
Did u get everything off ur registry? 
Any big gifts???


----------



## bexxc

i'm waiting for people to send me pics. i didn't have time to take any on my camera. i almost all of the must have stuff from my registry. i think i got enough in gift cards and cash to cover the rest. now to wash/organize it all!


----------



## annie00

Yea that's the fun part!! Lmao!!! 

How much cash n gift cards u ended up getting? ? 

I still got 250 from her shower I'm going Tuesday and finish everything..

So it's cold here today!! I have the heater on!!!! It's 56 degrees I know that's not freezing but it's enough so I can get that stinky smell off my heater coils :)


----------



## annie00

Bex... U alright over there??


----------



## bexxc

i got about $650 in cash/gift cards. plenty to finish out what we need. i've been working ALL DAY and i still don't have all this stuff put away. i'm exhausted and i haven't even eaten dinner or gotten any of my prep done for this week! 

we're starting to meet pediatricians tomorrow afternoon. hopefully we'll just really like this first one and be done with it! 

how was your day?


----------



## annie00

My day was okay.. Lookin forward to go to dr tomorrow..

Holly shit I can't believe u got that much!!!! Wow!!!! So happy for you!!

It took me two days to put away stuff


----------



## bexxc

we'll probably have to wait until next weekend to finish. we have a pretty busy week ahead of us. i'm out of my classroom for training tomorrow- which takes extra prep time, then we have our meeting with the first pediatrician tomorrow afternoon. wednesday i'm back in the classroom, but i have to make a two hour round trip to go get my hair cut that afternoon. i'm out of my classroom again on thursday because i was asked to be on the interview panel for our new special ed teacher. i'm back in my classroom by friday and by then i should be good and exhausted and i'll fall into bed early so i can get up on saturday and finally start working on all of this again! we'll also be installing the car seat bases this weekend so morgan can head over to the highway patrol the following week and have them checked out. oh...and we'll be packing hospital bags and trying to put the finishing touches on the nursery too! phew! these last couple of weeks are going to be busy!!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow busy busy week!!! 

I just got to go to dr tomorrow and ortho on Tuesday.. 

I'm packing my bags this week sometimes N I'm going clean my truck before I put car seat in ;)


----------



## bexxc

is it just me, or doesn't it very suddenly seem like everything is getting really close really fast????


----------



## annie00

No it's getting close really fast!!! It's scary but I'm so ready!! 

7 weeks is my edd!!!! 

Lance think I'm gonna have her nov 3 I think Halloween.. 
Once the shower is over its all done with and waiting from then..


----------



## bexxc

i'm exactly 3 weeks until full term and 6 until my edd. i'd like november baby, so i just want sprout to hold on until the calendar changes :) ...not that it really matters all that much.


----------



## annie00

Wow ur so much closer than me .. Lol


----------



## armymama2012

Well we were hoping for a baby boy but last night my dreams predicted a girl. She is beautiful though. In my dream she was 7 lbs and 19 inches. Lots of dark hair and so perfect. I'd like to mention that as far as predicting the gender of our babies my dreams have so far been 100% accurate.


----------



## annie00

Well dr appt was crazy... 
They hooked bentlie up to a monitor and that was good her heart beat was strong and loud.. She said she saw some cramping and contractions on the print out.. 
My blood sugar she is making me take two pills which is 5mg instead of 2mg a day.. I also got to go to the hospital wesnday to a gestional diabetes specialist for a ultra sound to see if I can stay on Meds r switch to insulin and to see how big she is..

So we talked about getting induced bc of gd.. Well she told me the earliest they will induce is 38-39 weeks bc babies whose moms have gd develop there lungs slower than normal pregnancy..
I asked what is my chance of going into labor early she told me is all depends on my cervix and bentlie..

I also got to go every Monday and get put on the monitor so I'm assuming I go weekly now bc I'm high risk? He'll I dunno.. 
So I asked do I get another ultra sound at 35 weeks she told me that the specialist will prolly do it they might even do weekly ultra sounds.. Yikes it's getting close now :) 

I put my pack n play up my swing and my bouncer up and organized her room.. Tomorrow I gtg to orthodontist and pick up retainer might stop at target and see what they have that I might need for her... 

Ill find out more wesnday morning what they think is going to happen and how big she is etc etc


----------



## bexxc

wow! sorry to hear that it's been diffiult to control things and they're considering you high risk. i guess you can look on the bright side- extra ultrasounds mean more peeks at bentlie before delivery.

army- how cool that your dreams seem to be a good predictor of baby's gender. will you be finding out through u/s when possible?

we met with the first pediatrician today. i think we're going to keep looking and just keep him in mind if we can't find someone we like better. his medical philosophies seem okay, but he doesn't seem as warm or friendly as i'd expect a pediatrician to be.


----------



## annie00

Awe bummer wish u could have liked him right off the bat...
I just chose one to me that's not a big deal.. 
Yea ill know more after the ultra sound


----------



## bexxc

i just want to make sure we find someone who agrees with what we believe as far as medical needs and can also be the kind of person sprout will feel comfortable and trusting going to. we have a couple more pediatricians to try and also a few family practice doctors.


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree.. 
The only thing that I was concerned about is I wanted to make sure she was a girl dr.. Me n lance both agree its only fair for a girl to examin my little baby girl below when it comes to that time ... Kwim?


----------



## bexxc

i'm not too concerned about the doctor's gender as either morgan or i will be present during exams, but i can understand why someone would be. my main concerns are a doctor's views on breastfeeding support, antibiotic use, prompt and attentive treatment of illnesses that can cause preventable developmental delays, and a balance of treatment that takes illness seriously without being alarmist. that, and i just need to get a good feeling from him/her. that's really the only thing that was missing today. he said all the right things, but i just didn't feel a good match going on. he'll definitely do if we don't find anyone else, but we'll keep looking.


----------



## annie00

Oh no girl ill be there suring exams too!!! But I always had a girl dr so I dunno I just feel way better about the situation!!

I wish u good luck..
Wyd


----------



## bexxc

trying to write lesson plans for tomorrow for my sub...but i'm so unfocused i'm not getting very far very fast. u?


----------



## bexxc

has bentlie gotten a lot more active over the last week or so? sprout has been crazy!!!


----------



## annie00

Awe couple more weeks and then u get to leave...

Yes very active at certain times of the day!!! 

I put my phone on my belly and watch it move when she kicks :)


----------



## annie00

Are u using pacifier leashes?


----------



## bexxc

our cat likes to lay across my belly, and when sprout kicks, her little head jerks. she never seems to react though. 

we do have one pacifier leash, but we're going to try to avoid using pacifiers if we can. we have a couple on hand in case it ends up being the only thing that will soothe sprout, but we'll only use them if absolutely necessary.


----------



## annie00

Oo lol.. I'm like whatever I got like 40 of them If she uses em she uses em no biggie..


----------



## annie00

I'm cramping :( feels like period is gonna start


----------



## bexxc

i know in the end i'll probably have to, but i know they can cause problems with jaw/tongue/tooth development and strength so if i can avoid it i will.


----------



## annie00

Okay so we have always been out of town during Christmas.. 
Now this yr we wanna get a tree and ornoments and light etc etc.. 
I found a 7.5ft tree not pre life though for 80 
Any suggestions on colors? 
Try have brown pink lime green silver purple blue any color u want.. What j think would look good?


----------



## annie00

Yea they do but so does sucking the thumb r finger and braces is just a few payments away


----------



## bexxc

colors for decorating?


----------



## annie00

Color for the Xmas tree? Lol


----------



## bexxc

i had missed your post about cramping. hope you're not going into labor. a lot of girls say that's how it starts. have you been having many noticeable contractions today?


----------



## annie00

I had two contractions... 

I have a lot of pain in my belly.. Not so say omg pain but it is uncomfortable


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry. :hugs: mine's still at the same level- uncomfortable when i walk, but that's it.


----------



## annie00

Mine is hurting when I walk sit stand move get up anything really..


----------



## bexxc

wow. that sounds just awful!


----------



## annie00

Yes it is.. I'm so ready to get it over with


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: it won't be too much longer :hugs:


----------



## annie00

52 days 7 weeks 3 days 
Ughhh lol


----------



## bexxc

well it sounds like a lot when you put it that way, but 1 month and 21 days doesn't sound so bad!


----------



## annie00

Nah not to bad lmao :) ;hugs;


----------



## annie00

Btw the scale was reading 206 today!! Omg!!! 
This is the biggest I ever been in my whole life!!! 
I started out at 160 :( 

I'm gonna try my hardest to lose it again though :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i feel the same way. just huge and disgusting. hopefully with proper diet and breastfeeding and more vigorous exercise i can shed the excess lbs fairly quickly.


----------



## annie00

Yea.. So how many weeks untill martinety leave?


----------



## bexxc

you know, i'm not really sure right now. originally i was going to work until november 2, but i'm not sure i want to do that. i was talking to my long term sub yesterday and she said she'd be okay with coming 2 weeks early, so i may only have this week and next left. i haven't decided just yet.


----------



## annie00

Girl I know it's no my bbussinees but u have a lot of stuff to do before baby arrives and u know how our preggo backs are... Lol I think that would be the best if u went on 2weeks early.. U can catch up on much needed sleeps aswell...


----------



## bexxc

i talked to my boss and unofficially, my last day will be on the 19th. my sub has agreed to take the two extra weeks. i will have to go back for a week of half days during the last week of october to get my parent teacher conferences done, but that won't be a big deal. feeling quite a bit of relief about this decision. now i'll i need is a note from my ob for the hr department.


----------



## bexxc

how was your day?


----------



## annie00

That's wonderful sweetie..
I'm thinking about going to hospital I'm cramping and my stomach is burning


----------



## bexxc

oh my goodness...how long has this been going on. maybe you need to go be monitored.


----------



## annie00

It been going on off and on all day but since about 7:30 it got more intense I'm own my way now.. I just don't wanna Go to waste anyone time


----------



## bexxc

i wouldn't worry about wasting anyone's time, hun. it's all about keeping bentlie safe and healthy.

...where has everyone been?


----------



## annie00

No when I say people I mean lance n family bc I don't want them to think I was lieing for attention r whatever


----------



## bexxc

oh....are you even going to say anything to them? aren't you just going to go get checked out first?


----------



## annie00

Well lance made me call them :( ughh so there waiting. 
I'm at er now .. I'm still cramping


----------



## bexxc

oh...that's weird. i would have told him no. if you do go into labor, it's going to be hours and hours before anything happens.


----------



## annie00

Yes I know.. O well.. 

I'm cramping tightness in belly and now pressure below


----------



## bexxc

hmmm... is it coming and going like contractions or is it constant? are you in the waiting room now? does it look like it will be a long wait?


----------



## annie00

Yes it's coming an going... 
I'm in waiting room but looks like its gonna b awhile..
I don't understand why I shouldn't go before everyone!!!


----------



## bexxc

they're supposed to send you right to labor and delivery...they didn't do that?


----------



## annie00

No!!!!! And they did it last time but not this time!!!


----------



## bexxc

can you just walk over to l and d?


----------



## annie00

So they finally took me back 
She checked my cervix there still closed but I am having contractions but there mild and there not real ones..
Got me drinking water an took tynole and they monitoring me.. I'm really hurting and they don't care?


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure that there's much they can do at this point. have you been dehydrated? do they think that's what's causing the contractions? how long will they keep you there?


----------



## annie00

Well I ended up going get nurse bc they were gettin worse.. So the tested my urine for a uti and it was negative .. So they send me home saying they dunno what is causing the pain and for me to follow up with my dr.. 
I mean I was in tears bc I no I was contracting!!! But the machine wouldn't pick them up. So I'm gonna rest tomorrow and go to my ultra sound and then rest more and see what happens..


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry, hun. are you feeling any better this morning?


----------



## annie00

Yea a little still having cramps


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry, hun. were they able to tell you anything else before you went home last night?


----------



## annie00

No nothing I have no clue what was causing it.. They said it feels like baby is in a ball?


----------



## bexxc

i guess she's just curled up in a weird enough way to make you feel uncomfortable when she squirms.


----------



## annie00

So the ultra sound was really neat I learned a lot.. Like the farther I get in my pregnancy the harder it'd going to be to control my sugar bc my plaencta is making more of it...
She is fully devolped her kidneys bladder etc etc is all perfect her lungs are almost developed enough that Is if I had her now she would prolly not need a breathing machine.. And I am considered high risk . I gtg back nov 7 for another ultra sound to see how much bigger she is then and to decided what they gonna do either induce are wait at that point ill be 37w6d..

She is weighing 4 lb 8oz which he said is perfect all I got to do is watch my diet and keep doing what I was doing.. 

I don't see me even having her in my belly st 38 weeks.. We gonns see :)

This pics r of her face :) 


https://i1114.photobucket.com/album...6-BFF5-57A394928930-4205-000005B5C085FFD1.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/album...6-A708-B78E6BB9CC7D-4205-000005B5B9DC21D7.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/album...5-91D9-ED2042FC9E15-4205-000005B5B2C964EC.jpg


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad your u/s went well. how awesome that you get to see her again before delivery. i'd like to have one more ultrasound, though i don't want to have to be high risk to do it! :haha: guess you can't have it both ways!


----------



## annie00

Yea ur so right... 
How was ur day?


----------



## annie00

Bex u sure r quite u okay?


----------



## bexxc

hey...finally home. i went to get my hair cut after work and the girl i go to is about an hour away. my hair stylist told me she's 5 weeks pregnant! she's so excited to give her little daughter, kinley, a sibling! she found out she was pregnant the day after she got home from her honeymoon in the dominican republic!

how are you feeling this evening? has the cramping subsided at all?


----------



## annie00

Awe that's so sweet!!!! U know what they was doing on the honey moon!!! 
I feel for her she has a long way to go still :)

I'm okay.. Lance put the clothes to wash and he said he is gonna cook shake n bake pork chops tomorrow for me.. I'm dieing to go wash my truck to put car seat in but I can't not right now maybe next weekend... Ughh.. 

I'm still crampy from time to time but I'm more tired today :/ 
How r u feeling?


----------



## bexxc

i've been a little crampy too. no big deal though. it's more being tired that's getting to me. and i wasn't able to take my afternoon nap today. i'll probably be heading to bed pretty soon, but i had to make some rice crispy treats first because i've just been dying for one! but not one of those icky store-bought ones! 

that was the first thing i thought when she told me. oh my gosh! i remember being 5 weeks and seeing all the girls in here who were so much further along and thinking about how much longer i had left! 

i think i'll be putting our car seat bases in this weekend.


----------



## annie00

Plz don't say when u do out ur car seat in bc I'm dieing too :)


----------



## bexxc

lol...okay.


----------



## annie00

:)


----------



## bexxc

it'll get taken care of. i still need to finish out my registry with my registry completion coupon and gift cards n stuff. i'll have another round of stuff to put away after that!


----------



## annie00

What is a registry completion coupon? 
I just deleted my registry :) 

I'm done I took pics of her room I forgot to post hold on


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/3A4A78FE-BFA6-44D7-8E76-E42A4EF266C8-4637-000006226E7591AE.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/BBBB2063-BE8D-4DBB-9D1E-B5D024E7DAFC-4637-0000062278402F1C.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/8A2332A9-0685-4CFE-8EB0-711DADE4A5FC-4637-000006227EE440E8.jpg

Her room is totally complete just got to put a trash bag in trash can and move stroller n car seat to truck :)


----------



## bexxc

aw! it looks absolutely perfect!

most places that offer gift registries have a completion program where they give the registrant a discount on any remaining items on their registry that they decide to purchase. babies r us gives a 10% discount on all registry items, so i'm going to go back and pick up all the stuff that's left over that i want at an additional 10% off.


----------



## annie00

Thank u :)

O that's cool.. When u doing that?


----------



## bexxc

as soon as i have an extra second. after having family over this weekend and being out of my classroom for two days, i've been pretty busy catching up on my work. i'm thinking i should be able to do it tonight.

i had a terrible night's sleep last night even though i was exhausted. i'll be so happy to come home and take my nap this afternoon!


----------



## annie00

Hi.. I'm sorry u had a rough night... 

I'm bout to go insane I wanna pack my stuff and I can't !! Any advice?


----------



## bexxc

what stuff do you need to pack?


----------



## bexxc

oh...like your hospital stuff???
what's keeping you from packing it?


----------



## annie00

Bc I'm on bed rest.. Got to take it easy and I need to go to Walmart and get some pads


----------



## bexxc

did they put you on full bed rest or just modified?

you could make a list of things you want lance to bring to you in bed and just pack in your bed.


----------



## annie00

They said take it easy so I'm pretty much just Layin around... 

Not getting hot r over heated staying at home..


----------



## annie00

8 more days to go and u only have one month left till u see ur bundle of joy!!


----------



## armymama2012

I saw a heartbeat! surprised the doctor but it was there flickering away! Couldnt get a bpm but here are the pics I got:
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









us2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## annie00

Congrats army. 

Just out of curiousity do u ever read what we post about r do u just jump on here n post what's on u mind? 

Bc u never join our convos are say anything about what we r talking about!!!


----------



## bexxc

i know! i just realized that oct. 18th is a week from today! the girls at work just started a pool to predict gender an due date! lol

army! that's great. my u/s went pretty much the same at 5+4. sac, fetal pole, and visible flicker, but couldn't quite pick up the audio to get bpm. congratulations! you'd been mia for a bit. i was wondering where you gone off to.


----------



## armymama2012

annie00 said:


> Congrats army.
> 
> Just out of curiousity do u ever read what we post about r do u just jump on here n post what's on u mind?
> 
> Bc u never join our convos are say anything about what we r talking about!!!

I do read everything you two post, I just usually dont feel like I have anything important to add. I do hope your contractions either settle down or get things going Annie.


----------



## annie00

Well thanks army..

Bex its a boy and I bet we deliver aroun the same time.. 

We have never been home for Christmas and so we never put up tree r lights r anything..
So I wanna go tonight to buy one.. U think its to early to put a tree up?


----------



## bexxc

lol...i think it's a little early to put up a tree considering it's not even halloween yet! we usually get ours the first weekend in december. that being said, if you're reading to start making merry now, go for it!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Yea we usually do ours night of thanksgiving .. Well I did that when I was a kid and so did lance so we want to keep the tradition... But I'm due around then soo I dunno


----------



## bexxc

we always go to a tree farm and cut down a fresh one. we'll probably go on dec. 1 this year. sprout should be here by then. if not, we'll go on the 13th.


----------



## Jumik

:hi: 

Annie I hope you feel better. I could imagine how frustrating it is having to be on bed rest at this stage, when you feel like there's so much you need and want to do still. I think it's ok to get a tree now and put it up. you could always decorate closer to Christmas. It makes for one less hassle when Bentlie arrives. 

Bexx you must be excited to go on leave soon.I wish I could be home from now just focusing on preparing for this child but we get 14 wks paid leave which I prefer to take closer to my due date and then take vacay right after. I hope I last that long and the doc doesn't decide I should take leave sooner. I'm also considered high risk.

I loved both your nurseries! I'll wait till after my shower to pack my things for the hospital. 

AFM: Soooo I've seen my shower invite and I love it!!!!! DH designed it. I'll upload a pic as soon as i get the soft copy. The shower is on the 27th at my mom's. now I'm officially excited and a little nervous.This thing is getting more real :happydance: Had my first lamarse class. It was really fun. And I had my first clinic visit. I'm scheduled to do another growth scan on Tuesday so I hope to get a second opinion on the gender of this kid. Hope she's still a she..lol. I'm still staying gender neutral on everything I buy until the baby's born tho. And we're keeping the sex a secret from everyone too. My family in Canada sent us a box load of baby stuff. They told us it could barely close so I'm waiting to see what we get when it arrives. My aunt and grandmother went crazy shopping as it's their first great niece/nephew/grand kid.

WAW!!! we're going to be moms soon!


----------



## bexxc

hey jumik! i can't wait to see your shower invite! it's so crazy that we're all getting so close. a year ago, i never thought i'd ever be here. it still feels surreal to me...but i guess it will get real pretty quickly! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Hi jumik! How. U hunnie!! 
I bet ur getting excited!!! 

When r u due again? 

Yesterday at growth scan I said to myself holly shit I'm really pregnant and about to be a Mommie!!!!! 

Are y'all scared?


----------



## bexxc

no...i haven't really gotten the fear yet. i'm sure it will come!


----------



## annie00

I watched a baby story today and I started crying.. Bc I'm getting scared .. Of stupid crap like am I gonna poo on dr? Are is lance not gonna be supportive enough for me ..


----------



## annie00

Jumik how did I get it bfp on nov 4 2012? I got mine st pats day.. And I'm 3 weeks ahead of u??


----------



## bexxc

i think she got her bfp on april 11. most countries format the date as day/month/year, so that's 11 day of april, 2012. 

i'm worried about pooping too! but most people say it's the least of your worries in that particular moment. they usually clean it up pretty quickly and discreetly. it's nothing they don't see all the time...as hard as that is for us to get used to!


----------



## annie00

O okay.. I was so confused with the date thing.. 

I just can't see how they r used of getting pooped on.. I mean wow.. 
What if lance knows r sees I pooped on them and tells everyone and clowns me ill be so mad at him!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

um...would he really do that???


----------



## Jumik

No we write our dates a little different on this side. I got my BFP on 11th April. My EDD is 15th Dec. And here is my invite.


----------



## bexxc

that is so adorable! did your dh really design that? if mine tried to design a baby shower invite it would probably be scribbled in crayon...and totally misspelled! :rofl: he's not a moron or anything. he's just a guy!


----------



## annie00

That's really cute hunnie!!! 

Bex I dunno I'm not sure..


----------



## annie00

I agree Bex lance can't do that either he isn't creative enough :) 
But u gotta love them..
So Bex delivers first than me than u Kim :)


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! i won't let myself believe that he would do anything like that. surely he understands that 1) it happens to over 80% of women during delivery 2) that is highly sensitive and should never even be uttered to you, let alone anyone else 3) you're pushing out his freakin baby. it's not going to be pretty, but he'd better darn well worship you for it anyway!


----------



## annie00

Yes I agree!!!! 
:)


----------



## annie00

What is ur biggest fear?


----------



## bexxc

mine? hmmm...i don't really have one yet. i think right now i'm so busy with work and getting prepared that i don't have time to be afraid of anything yet. i'm sure once i finish up with work and i have a couple weeks to sit around and think about it, i'll find something to be petrified of.


----------



## Jumik

Yes he is creative. He's a photographer/videographer/graphic artiste.

Annie I doubt hubby will be so cruel. He might probably even forget that bit by the time baby is delivered. I love those ground rules Bexx. Here they give you a laxative/enema to clear your bowels b4 delivery. You could do it on your own from home though when you go into labour, because when the hospital does it it's not nice


----------



## Jumik

I'm scared of ripping and a long hard labour.


----------



## bexxc

if you do tear, i've heard that most women don't even notice it happening because they're too focused on pushing during crowning. some women even say they felt pain relief when they tore because the head has more room to get out.


----------



## annie00

Well my thing is.. Is I'm on daily fiber daily bc I stay constipated even before I got preggo and now it's worse so dr put me on that daily. 
So I know I will hve poo in there..


----------



## annie00

Bex I know I don't feel it when u got a epdi.. So I'm not scared of that.. I'm scared of not making it to the hospital in time an I'm 15 mins from it..


----------



## bexxc

as hard as it is to imagine since it's something we always do in private, the doctors and nurses see it all the time. it's seriously no big deal to them. it's a natural part of labor.


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure you'll get to the hospital on time. i live 45 minutes away and my ob said not to bother leaving until my contractions were 5 minutes apart and one minute long for an hour. the average first time labor takes between 12 and 24 hours. you'll have plenty of time to get to the hospital. they won't even admit you at my hospital until you're 3 cm.


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex three cm !! That's crazy!! 
My dr said to go in if I have 4 in a hour... 
Is my water going to break at home r own way there r will they break it..


----------



## annie00

I know they see it all the time but still.. I wanna ask my dr about it but I'm not..

When I went to er a rn checked me bc my dr was in a c section..


----------



## annie00

And I thought only dr check us.. That was new for me


----------



## bexxc

it really just depends on your labor as to when your water breaks. for some people it breaks naturally at home, for some it doesn't break until well into labor, and for some it has to be broken at the hospital.

your doctor probably won't be there for most of your labor. the nurses will come in and out to check your cervix during labor and your doc might pop in to check on you every once in awhile, but for the most part, he'll just be there when it's time to actually deliver the baby and then he'll head off and leave all the newborn assessment and care to the nurses.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow.. 
So she will not be the one checking me r anything.. She is only gonna b there when its time to push? Crazy? But makes sense.. 

I hope my water don't break in the bathe tub ???


----------



## bexxc

she'll pop in and check on your progress periodically, but the nurses will really do all the work.

i wouldn't worry too much about your water breaking in the bathtub. it's statistically unlikely that it would happen then and if it did, you'd have other definite signs of labor to go with it.


----------



## annie00

True.. I hope ur right.. 
They say ur having very strong and close contractions before water breaks anyways..
When does the mucus plug come out?


----------



## bexxc

it depends. it can come out weeks before your due date since it can regenerate. it can come out in tiny pieces that you don't notice or it could come out in one big chunk. it usually comes out whenever you start to dilate, but some women can dilate to one or two centimeters, lose their mucus plug and stay that way without going into labor for quite some time. some people lose it much closer to labor.


----------



## annie00

Wow.. It's so weird how there is no set rules for this shit.. Huh??


----------



## bexxc

i know. labor signs are like hanging around in the tww waiting for pregnancy signs. anything could mean labor is starting. and the same signs for one person might mean nothing for someone else!


----------



## annie00

Yes ur totally right!!! 
When we felt one cramp we thought oh we might be preggo but never was and then when we least expected it bam preggo.thats how labor is gonna happen!!


----------



## bexxc

pretty much. but i have a feeling we'll know when it's the real thing!


----------



## armymama2012

With my daughter my plug came out at 36 weeks after I got checked because I was having inconsistent contractions. Came out as clumpy brown discharge.


----------



## annie00

I hope we no bex..
Army I heard it dometimes brown r bloody.. 
I'm 33 weeks now an they gonna talk about inducing nov 7


----------



## bexxc

aw :) nov. 7 is morgan's birthday! wow...i told you you'd have bentlie before i have sprout!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! that's less that 4 weeks away.

are you worried about being induced? i've heard and our birth prep instructor said it can make labor more intense because instead of labor building up gradually, the pitocin just puts you into full blown contractions.


----------



## armymama2012

I havent been induced but I have heard that if the pitocin works that it will give you really strong hard contractions with very little space inbetween.


----------



## bexxc

that's what i've heard too. not to scare you or anything, annie. but i hope i go into labor naturally to avoid induction.


----------



## armymama2012

Sometimes if your contractions are not progressing (if you are already contracting) then they will just break your water to speed things up. It works for like 50 % of women but they have to make sure you have the baby within 48 hours after they break your water or else the baby can get an infection from being without the fluid. Not to scare you but I know 2 women whose doctors waited too long and so their babies had to stay in the hospital for an extra week because they got the infection.


----------



## annie00

Well nov 6 is lance bday.. 

There gonna do another ultra sound then and if she is big that's the earliest they will induce me.. No I'm not scared bc I will have time to get my mom here who is 4 hours away and get lance home from work and Someoke to take care of my dogs prolly my neighbors little girl..
But since I have gestional diabetes I always new they was gonna prolly induce me.. 
I just want her to be healthy and safe... As for me too. I just wanna be safe!! 

So it's not guaranteed that I will have her then but we shall see..


----------



## annie00

On the 8th ill be 37 weeks 
And on the 15th ill be 38th so i think I'll here her on one of them days.. 

I'm having burning type cramps again.. Guess I'm gonna eat lunch an find a movie :) and cuddle up in recliner.. Supper is already cooking.. 
Chuck roast in rice pot.. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## bexxc

i suppose it will be really nice for you to plan out a date and get every thing in order- mom ready to come, dogs taken care of, and everything prepared. way to think on the positive side!

i can't wait to find out when she'll be arriving! 

sorry about the cramps again. i wonder what's causing that.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's why in my case I would rather b induced..

I hve no idea why I keep cramping.. :(


----------



## bexxc

how are you feeling after resting today, annie?


----------



## annie00

I'm feeling okay..lance decided he wanted to go bue our friends house n eat supper so I'm just resting chatting.. 
I put my roast on the ice box


----------



## bexxc

aw! kind of a shame. it sounded so good!!! 

i have to call in about 20 minutes and see if i have to go to jury duty on monday. i really hope they don't need me!


----------



## bexxc

crap! i have to report on monday! now i have to reschedule my ob appointment! arg! i'm so pissed! :growlmad:


----------



## annie00

Oh that sux ass!! 
Why can't u schedule it before are after jury duty? 

We would have had a dr appt on same day..
Yea I was disappointed that I had to put it in ice box but at least I at a little bit before we left..

He kept me out till ten tonight .. I wanted to be him by 8 but he was bull shittig..

Ughh he is in a bad mood.. He isn't being nice


----------



## annie00

An on top of that I'm cramping!!


----------



## bexxc

i have to report by 8:00 and the office isn't open yet. i don't know how long they'll keep me there, so i don't know when to schedule for after. 

sheesh! is he ever in a good mood. i wish he'd be a bit nicer to you.


----------



## annie00

Oh that's a shame :( sorry hunnie!!

Yea he is just dis respecting me tonight :(

Wow bentlie is getting it in there!!! Lol 

I wanna put a little bell on my belly tape it on there and when she kicks she rings the bell !!!!


----------



## annie00

Ugh I'm really cramping!!! 

U don't cramp?? 

Btw next full moon is on oct 29th that's when I'm gonna have her


----------



## bexxc

you should try that! it would be fun!


----------



## bexxc

i've had a little cramping. every once in awhile it feels a little like pms, but that's about it. 

wow...you think you'll have her in oct? crazy!


----------



## annie00

Yea it feels excatly like first day of af!!
Kinda intense but manageable..

Yea I do think that.. 

I know when I go to town Sunday I'm gonna get a bell.. 
U should try it to :)


----------



## annie00

Suday u will be full term!!! Yay


----------



## bexxc

i'll be full term 2 weeks from sunday. 37 weeks is considered full term. 

i'm sure i've got a bell around here somewhere. i love it when my cat is laying across my belly and sprout kicks. it makes her bounce!


----------



## annie00

Lol go find a cat bell!! Lmao!!! 

My little dog sleeps curled up to my belly and he doesn't care of he gets kicked he just lay there :) crazy animals!


----------



## bexxc

tess doesn't care either. she just sits there and lets it jiggle her! it's hilarious. sometimes she sniffs around at my belly. i wonder what she smells!


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! 
I wonder what the hell she is sniffing!! 

That's crazy!! They say animals can detect it before us.. And I agree before I new I was preggo cutter was very affectionate and he is never like that he usually just goes wit the flow.. 

Did u finish ur nursery?


----------



## bexxc

i have one picture i need to hang and i'm debating on whether or not to put up some shelves my mil gave us. i can't decide if they'll look cute or cluttered.


----------



## annie00

That thing I got in her closet only looks clutter ATM bc of all the diapers and wipes but once I use them they won't look like that.. U can't ever have enough shelfs I have learned!!

My friend with a new born was talking about the bumpers and she said she untied It and pulled it passed the mattress where there face goes bc they can't roll over that young I'm thinking about doing that !


----------



## bexxc

that's a really great idea! then it can look cute and still be safe. i bought a bunch of complete sheets. they have decorative sides to dress things up a little if you're not using a bumper.


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm gonna do that pretty soon so I can start laying her in her room. 
And what r u gonna do with the quilt? I think I'm gonna just tuck it on the sides real good and let her sleep with it? R I might take it off and just use the sheet..
When is she old enough to be safe with the bumpers? 
6months?


----------



## bexxc

i'm just going to fold up the quilt and put it in our linen closet until sprout's old enough to use it. i don't think we're going to use bumpers at all. there's just enough evidence out there that shows that they cause more harm than good to convince me not to even bother with them.

we're going to slowly transition sprout to the crib. we have a snuggle nest so s/he can sleep safely in bed with us for at least a few weeks, then s/he'll go into the pack 'n lay bassinet, and then to the crib after a couple months.


----------



## bexxc

i woke up at 6 with a really bad lower backache. i'm so pissed! i never get to sleep in and now when i have the chance, i can't! grrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## annie00

Awe Bex I'm sorry!!
But not to scare u but that could b a sign of labor keep a eye on it..

I have a little bassinets its could side sleeper but we r not gonna use it in our bed it ls gonna be for traveling r whatever etc but my pack n play is also a bassinet so I have that on side of my bed and that's what she is gonna use till about 4-5 months then ill put her in crib that way I feel safe about the bumpers


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i'll keep an eye on it. i think sprout's just moved into a weird position, because when s/he moves, i can feel it pushing my pubic bone out.


----------



## annie00

That's odd... Do u have pressure?

Are u scared ur kid is going to be ugly? 
Of course it crosses my mind .. Am I wrong?


----------



## bexxc

i guess i have a little pressure on and off, but it's nothing that makes me want to run to the hospital or anything. i wonder if sprout is just dropping or something. i pretty sure you're supposed to be extremely uncomfortable all the time in your last month or so. :shrug: what can ya do? :)


----------



## bexxc

oh...on the ugly thing, i guess i'm most worried about my reaction when they first hand me the baby, because the majority of babies are pretty harsh looking right out of the womb! :haha: of course, i probably wont be looking so hot myself. i guess sprout and i will both have to be understanding of each other and the trauma we've just been through! mow morgan might head for the hills, but that's another story. :rofl:


----------



## annie00

Yea I think the same thing.. Like is my mouth gonna drop bc of shock are bc of cuteness lol..

Yea my pressure comes and goes. 
Btw did sprout ever move head down? 
Maybe that's what ur feeling 

Is Morgan home today?lance is working he doesn't get him till 4:30 today ughh


----------



## bexxc

i don't know if sprout ever moved. i'm totally hoping that that's the case. i was going to ask at my appointment monday. i guess i'll find out when i reschedule.

morgan works until 6 today, so i'm here trying to get some housework and work prep done, but i think i'll have to take lots of breaks in between.


----------



## annie00

All I did was unload dish washer and reload it and I'm gonns put clothes to wash when lance gets home..
I'm so bored I wish he would call me and say hey let's go stay in New Orleans the night and have a romantic night ha yea right that's not gonns happen


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry. it sounds like you two could use a romantic night together to reconnect before bentlie gets here.


----------



## annie00

I really want to but he would rather save money!! Which I understand but still kwim?


----------



## armymama2012

As far as the ugly party...I know you both will have beautiful and unique babies. Since our daughter was born VBAC they laid her right on my chest the minute she was all the way out. Looks quite a bit different form the babies you see in pictures because she was a slight purplish color and she had her merconium poop about 2 seconds after we started cleaning her. We chose to have it that way since they asked once she was halfway out.


----------



## annie00

Wat is vbsck?


----------



## armymama2012

VBAC- Vaginal Birth After C-section.

Our son was born by C-section because he wouldnt flip (he was head up). Then my daughter flipped at 30 weeks and stayed down and they allowed us to do a vaginal birth.


----------



## annie00

Oo ok I c.. 

I'm spotting and cramps now wtf


----------



## bexxc

yeah...i know baby's going to look a bit alien-like and purple and weird since we're requesting immediate skin to skin. i don't care. sprout's going to be perfect anyway :)

sorry about the spotting, annie. you've probably got a lot of pressure on your pelvic floor right now. i'm sure your polyp will start to get more and more irritated as you get closer to your edd.

i just finished assembling our stroller and wanted to push it through the house to see how it was working. i felt like a little girl pushing one of those pretend plastic strollers with my baby doll in it! :haha:


----------



## annie00

We haven't discussed birthing plans yet..

Okay so I'm getting worried..bentlie has moved all day ...


----------



## annie00

Ok I just felt her move on time little but I felt it..


----------



## bexxc

sprout has been a little hyperactive nutball today! 

maybe she's just resting right now :)


----------



## bexxc

my stomach is contorting from it! it looks so bizarre!


----------



## annie00

Lol crazy kids :)


----------



## annie00

Who have u discussed birthing plans with Bex?

Lance was suppose to be home over one hour ago he called and said a machine burnt down to the ground and he tried to put it out but couldn't so ur bailed off so they had to call fire department an all..


----------



## bexxc

morgan and i have certainly talked about it and we've gone over it with our doctor. our requests are really minimal and simple because i'm going into all of this with a very open mind. there are just a few simple things that i feel strongly enough to put into our birth plan. the rest of it, i'm going to leave up to my ob and the medical staff at our hospital. they seem very mom/baby oriented and professional.


----------



## annie00

Yea that makes since..the only birth plan I want inforced is that's its just me mom n lance in delivery room and this might sound harsh but I'm thinking about not even let mil on the premises I know ur thinking omg but she didn't respect me enough to go to baby shower than why let her be there to aggravate me? 

The rest I'm gonna let the drs decide..


----------



## bexxc

we included being able to take pictures in the delivery room, morgan being allowed to cut the umbilical cord, having immediate skin to skin contact and delaying newborn assessments and treatments until after first feeding, not supplementing with formula as i'll be bfing, rooming in with baby, and no circumcision for a boy. i think that's it.


----------



## annie00

I didn't think we had to have permission to take photos r for lance to cut cord... 

Why did y'all chose not to get circumcised if a boy? 
U do realize that when he gets older he is gonna have a lot of problems bc it's so un healthy they keep infections like uti and stuff my ex had it.. And not to mention its a lot of upkeep to keep it clean


----------



## annie00

Who do I talk to about my birth plan?


----------



## bexxc

it depends on your doctor. some doctors ask that you don't take photos during delivery because their insurance companies charge them more because of proof for malpractice lawsuits. 

i just think circumcision is a bit cruel. the more i researched it, the more i found that it seems like cruel mutilation. it's a natural part of the body and i wouldn't go and cut off a piece of my little boy without him having a say in it. as long as it's kept clean properly and he learns how to keep it clean properly, the risk of infection isn't much more than having him circumcised. if it does present an infection risk, circumcision can be done later. if he doesn't like the way it looks or he's uncomfortable with not being circumcised, he's free to make that choice later. i just feel like if we circumcise him, he doesn't get that choice with his own body. it took me a really long time and a lot of research to come to that decision though.


----------



## bexxc

i would search online for sample birth plans and look through them to decide what's important to you. write up what a draft and go over it with your ob at your next appointment. once you've finalized everything, make several copies an put them in your hospital bag. i've also heard that it's best if you include some little treat for the nurses/other staff to go with it. you get more of what you want if you give them a little something for their trouble- a box of chocolate or some tasty muffins or cookies- something like that.


----------



## annie00

That's make since but I have to admit would u rather get it done with they don't remember it are when they 18 yrs old and rmebers it? 

Yea I guess if they take care of it.. But u know how kids go three that stage where they like being dirty? Lol but what if he doesn't wash it right? 

I mean I'm not trying to change ur mind I'm just saying.. I think he would be better off never knowing what it looked like before therefore he wouldn't feel different ate embraased later on in the bedroom...


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex! 
Bribing the nurses lmao!!! To funny!!


----------



## bexxc

if it gets me what i want, i'm all about it!


----------



## annie00

Lmao! I hear ya! 
It was the way u said it made me laugh :)


----------



## bexxc

i finished putting all the clothes/blankets/bath linen away, assembled the stroller, and now i'm starting to pack our hospital bags. i feel like there's so much more to be done!


----------



## armymama2012

We chose to get our son circumcized and will with this one if the baby is a boy as we hope it will be. 

Ok, so I'm on day 4 of the "runs" again. I dont know if this is bad. I dont have another appointment for 27 days. Thinking if I still have the "runs" by Tuesday I will call my doctor for advice.


----------



## bexxc

just make sure to stay hydrated and try to get as much rest as possible.


----------



## armymama2012

I am trying to rest but it is hard with having to clean and pack because we have to be out of the house by November 28th and have to have it clean enough to do a walk through by November.

I am definitely drinking a lot of ice water though.


----------



## bexxc

i know the feeling. people keep telling me to get plenty of rest before the baby gets here. it's like, "rest???? do you know how much stuff i have to do???"


----------



## annie00

Bex I'm so glad u got all ur stuff picked up and put away! 
We got so much bathe linens it's ridiculous!!!!!! 

I got to get her some long sleeves onesies and two sleepers bc she doesn't have many


----------



## bexxc

i just bought a couple of woombies. they're supposedly better than the swaddle wraps because babies can't houdini their little arms out of them. and they're so cute. babies look like little glow worms inside them!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy.. 
I got 4 swaddles from shower so I'm just gonna use em.. 
But I'm talking about sleepers that either zip r button all the way up and they got little feet on them :)


----------



## bexxc

i got several of those at the shower and i ordered some when i did my registry completion. hopefully it's enough. if not, i guess i'll be sending morgan out for more!


----------



## armymama2012

Did you buy a heating pad for under the baby? Even with a long sleeper, swaddle, and blanket that was the only way we could keep our babies in the recommended temperature (97.3-99.6) range. We just kept it on low all night. We just needed it for the first 3-4 weeks.


----------



## bexxc

i don't think i'd be comfortable putting a heating pad under the baby...


----------



## annie00

I would never put heating pad under baby! 
I would adjust my thermostate before doing that!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, just telling you what we had to do. If you feel more comfortable with something else then go for it.


----------



## armymama2012

The room the baby sleeps in is not supposed to be over 73 degrees as far as I was told so I'm not sure how much heating the whole house would do. I'll just back off now.


----------



## bexxc

i'd just be worried about hot spots on the heating pad.


----------



## annie00

I have never heard that the baby rooms is suppose to be a certain temp.. That is just crazy.. 

I mean they adapt to the temp just like everything eles people pets anything..


----------



## armymama2012

I think I'll leave this thread now. I seem to never have anything to add and when I do I just feel rejected and harassed. It's just opinions and stories. I'm not pushing anything on anyone!


----------



## armymama2012

Btw, if a baby shivers, the doctor told me it is dangerous for their health because if they go past a certain temperatures they can become lethargic. If they sweat they can lose body fat and thus make them more susceptible to cold.


----------



## bexxc

whoa... however you want to handle it. i just said i wasn't comfortable with doing that. sorry if that was offensive.


----------



## annie00

Whoa like u said we was just stating our opinion as well..


----------



## bexxc

copied from my journal...


so it's time for me to brag a little about morgan. he came home today, told me he has tomorrow off to help me work on baby stuff, brought me brownie mix and my favorite ice cream, an ok magazine with a teen mom update (guilty pleasure ), and told me he's making me a pancake breakfast tomorrow morning!!!! having an awesome husband day!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Awe bless his heart!!! How sweet!!
So we went and ate at Waffle House and now waiting ony he movie sinister to start.. We was gonna go to outback but we didn't have time :)


----------



## bexxc

oooh! let me know how the movie is! i love scary movies. i'll have to watch it when it comes out on netflix because morgan hates horror films.


----------



## annie00

Lol me n lance love them!!!

We had Netflix but now we just doing the roku box thing. We wasn't eatching enough an my list kept getting out to date.. 
I might start it back though we still ave a account its just all streaming..
I also see a new twilight is coming out.. 
I still haven't watch the last one they made :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah- we only have the streaming too. we never ended up watching the discs and they just sat around on the table waiting to be watched. 

i haven't seen any of the twilight movies. i'm not really into the whole vampire thing.


----------



## annie00

I love the vampire movies maybe because I'm from louisiana ?? Lol 
I love true blood!!!!!!! 

Okay the movie was holly shit it was scary!!!!!!!!!!! 
Def don't watch it along!! I jumped like ten times!!!!!! Very Awsome!!!! 

I have only felt bentlie one time today ??


----------



## annie00

I still haven't felt her ?


----------



## bexxc

maybe you should head over to l and d. you sound pretty worried. they can hook you up to monitors for awhile. but don't even bother with the er this time. go straight to l and d.


----------



## annie00

I got my Doppler out and I found her heart beat it was 143.. So I'm assuming she is okay??


----------



## annie00

She must b in a weird way.. 
I can feel her kick but there soft and feel weird r different.. Like maybe a little roll r poke?


----------



## bexxc

she's probably just running out of room. if you can feel her moving- even rolls and pokes count- then i'm sure she's fine.


----------



## annie00

Ok.. I mean I know that was her heartbeat on Doppler


----------



## bexxc

sprout's rolls and stretches are starting to look so weird from the outside. big weird shapes roll across my belly and then disappear into the abyss!


----------



## annie00

She doesn't do that yet lol


----------



## bexxc

it's so funny! my whole belly will shift to one side or the other and then go back!


----------



## annie00

Wow lol..

When is ur last day of work?


----------



## bexxc

friday i think. i need to get confirmation from my doctor. hopefully i can see him at some point!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow one more week and ur done!!! It's getting so real now!!!

She is kicking and moving now thank good ness..


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'll be glad to be finished with work. i could make it a few more weeks, but it's just tiring and difficult. i'd rather focus on stuff at home.


----------



## annie00

Yea it's time to focus on all that stuff..


----------



## annie00

So I packed 2 pairs of pj pants 1 short 4 shirts 6 panties 3 socks 1 sports bra one regular bra shampoo cond face wash Deorant face lotion pony tails 

Just got to get a travel tooth brush paste and a brush r comb.. Pads 
And find my camera and charger..

Than night of labor I grab a phone charger and roll out..


I only packed bentlie a coming home outfit :)


----------



## bexxc

you might also want a pair of slippers since you might need to walk around a bit during the very early stages of labor before they'll give you an epidural. you may also want your phone chargers. i have a list of things we'll need to throw in before we leave since you'll be in labor for few hours at home before heading to the hospital. don't forget to pack lance a bag with a couple changes of clothes and some snacks.


----------



## annie00

Yea I got a pair of flip flop slippers.. Might buy me a new pair of slippers though regular kind..
I'm gonna threw my phone charger in at last min..

Yea I'm gonna go to Walmart next week and get me some new panties so I can pack my old ones and few things I need to finish it up and then ill pack lances bag. Gonna get him like 1 change of clothes plus the clothes he has own.. 
And some change.. For vending machine..


----------



## bexxc

i figure anything i forget or need i can send my mom or morgan for. i'm not going to need much during labor.


----------



## annie00

Yea the hospital is right across the street from Walgreens so if I need anything they will have it and I'm only 15 mins from house so I can send mom r lance home..
No I don't need much durin labor bc it's there gown and ur naked anyways but my thing is when they give u the go ahead to shower i wanna hve everything I need to take the best shower ever!!! And feel soo much better!! And make sure I go enough panties n pads is really what I'm worried bout :)


----------



## annie00

I really splurged tonight .. 
Rice an gravy with roast and corn.. 
Then I made some brownies and I hate two and half peices plus drank a glass of milk..
Back to my diet tomorrow!!


----------



## bexxc

that's nice that you're not too far from the hospital in case you end up having to have a c-section. that's what worries me a little. we're so far from home that either morgan or my mom would need to go home to feed the cat or pick up any additional items we need.


----------



## annie00

Well Bex u couldn't just put the cat alot of food and water for it? 

I'm sure my mom is going to come to my house and sleep but I'm not expecting lance to leav my side.. 
But if not ill ask my neighbors little 13 yr old girl to let me dogs out like before school and maybe mom can run home during the day to let them out then.. 
I'm not sure ughh. 

Any advice? 

That's why I'm bringing a pair of pj pants so if I have a c section it's lose...


----------



## bexxc

you're pretty close so i'd say just have your mom take care of it.

i have some maternity yoga pants i'm bringing with me to wear home. should be loose enough for a c-section. they're just all around cute and comfy.


----------



## annie00

Make sure they don't go high enough to rub the cut though :) .. 

Mine are erore the donkey.. 
There so soft they light pink n I got a grey tshirt to wear home ..
I don't care if people say I can't believe she is wearing a Disney thingy lmao. Lance loves him


----------



## bexxc

they can definitely go low enough to suit the situation.


----------



## annie00

Well that's good!! 

I just talked to mom she said either her r lance will come home n let dogs out but I thought she was gonna come home and sleep but she said she isn't gonna leave me..


----------



## annie00

I'm so bored I'm laying in bed at 8:15 wow.. 
I got to get up early tomorrow though then I'm gonna go get some fresh fruits I want grapes mixed and apples that's already cut :)
Then head home.. 

U don't have to work tomorrow huh.? Since u got jury duty?


----------



## bexxc

aw that's sweet of your mom. i have a feeling mine won't leave either even though it's not necessary for her to stay.


----------



## bexxc

just took pics of the finished nursery. we're still in the process of collecting some old-timey wooden jungle animals for the shelves and the changing pad covers (zebra striped) will arrive with our registry completion stuff, but other than that i think we're all done! phew! stand by for pics...


----------



## bexxc

DONE!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1143.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1144.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1145.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1150.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1152.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1153.jpg


----------



## annie00

Awe it's soooo cute!!! Love it :) 

I'm debating if I should take off bumpers r not.. She won't sleep in there untill she is 6 months r 4monfhs 

Ughh


----------



## annie00

Any ideas on anything I can add to my nursery? 

I'm gonna take the quilt off and put it up n let her sleep on the sheets only..


----------



## bexxc

why don't you try googling it and reading some articles about crib bumpers and get some opinions on bnb. maybe that will help you make an informed decision. i know a lot of people like them and are big fans and others not so much.


----------



## annie00

Yea I will talk to my dr tomorrow .. 

I mean my mom used them an we fine .. Kwim??

We paid so much for that set an its a shame I'm gonna have to hide it :(


----------



## bexxc

you could make something else out of it...decorative pillows maybe?


----------



## annie00

I can't sew lol!!

What do u do when it's a toddler bed does it stay there?? Are u just remove one?


----------



## bexxc

oooh...like little baby sized floor pillows.


----------



## annie00

I no wat ur talking bout :)

Anything u would add to my nursery?


----------



## bexxc

i guess you'd just remove one side of it...but i'm not really sure.


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna google it :) lol


----------



## bexxc

i think it looks pretty complete :) are you excited that it's all done?


----------



## annie00

Yes I am I'm just stressing about the bumpers an quilt!! 
I understand when they start moving around to remove them but even when new born?? When they can't move??

U dint lay them on there stomachs right? Back only?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- back only. 

and they can wiggle around a lot even though they can't really move, so i'd save the quilt for much later. is there anyplace you could hang it on the wall so it looks pretty until it can be used?


----------



## annie00

Possiable.. I was thinking bout draping it on back of crib


----------



## bexxc

that's where i have mine for now, but i'll probably move it when sprout goes into the crib.


----------



## annie00

Yea dunno lol :?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure we'll both get it all figured out through trial and error. how does any other mother learn, right?


----------



## annie00

Yeap!! Ur so right!! We can't be perfect we r first time moms!! 

Are u scared to fail? As a mom?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- but i think everyone is the first time. and probably the second and third. i don't think it matters how many kids you have. it's natural to be scared. i mean, you've got a brand new, prefect life in your charge. i think anyone would be terrified of messing up in that situation!


----------



## annie00

Yea I guess ur right :) 

Omg go look in third tri in the thread tattooing baby!!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! i'll go read it now!!!!


----------



## annie00

Some people should have a license to breed!!!


----------



## bexxc

seriously! who would even think that would be okay????


----------



## annie00

Yea I was like wow!!!


----------



## bexxc

there are so many other ways to identify those babies. that's got to be some kind of joke.


----------



## annie00

I dunno they sounded serious! 
Bc when I mention the dr calling CPs they said they was gonna cover it with a bandaid!!! 

Cruel!! 

Congrats u r soooo close !!!! 
5 weeks left!!!


----------



## bexxc

thanks! i'm so excited to finally get to meet our little bundle! of course, i'm totally petrified too.


----------



## annie00

I feel the same way!!
Ur having a boy!!!

My weeks r dragging bye!!!! Soooooo slow


----------



## bexxc

i really feel like it's a boy. i've gotten very mixed opinions from everyone else. i'll be happy either way. i don't have a preference for this one. i guess that's why it's been so easy to stay team yellow.


----------



## bexxc

jury duty today. probably won't be able to check in until this afternoon. have a great day! :)


----------



## annie00

Hi ! 
I hope jury duty goes well and fast for ur sake!! 

I woke up at 5am with screaming hip pain.. 
I'm bout to leave to go to dr ... 

Have a great day!!


----------



## annie00

So dr appt went well.. 
Bentlie was movein all over on the monitor and her heart beat was perfect!! 

My hips r hurting bc there starting to spread out from bentlies head..
I go back Monday for same thing and then next Monday I get another ultra sound plus the strep b test done..


----------



## bexxc

oooh...sorry your hips are hurting so much, but i'm glad your appointment went well.

my giantness got me excused from jury duty! :happydance: glad that's over with!


----------



## Jumik

I knew you would get off Jury duty Bexx! I'm happy for you. Nobody wants to have to sit through court being all pregnant.


----------



## annie00

I'm so happy for u hunnie!!! 

I took a long nap 4 hours at that.. I feel worse now.. 
I'm gonna start a meat loaf and mashed potatoes ..

Ughh what will relieve the hip pain


----------



## bexxc

thanks, jumik. i'm pretty happy to have gotten out of it. this is going to be my last week at work and i'd like to be there for a little of it!


----------



## bexxc

have you tried a warm bath?


----------



## annie00

I just got out a warm bathe.. Seemed to help a litte but not much.... I was gonns take something to cook out for tomorrow but its bingo night... Feel like a old lady lmao


----------



## bexxc

well it's not like you can go out drinking or something! lol

i think i've pinched my sciatic nerve on the right side. it hurts so badly i can hardly walk! what the heck????


----------



## annie00

Oh no girl!!! 
Try a heating pad on low for 15 mins at a time ??


----------



## bexxc

i think that's what i'll have to do. i looked it up on whattoexpect.com and it said sciatica is a really common problem when the baby starts to settle into the birthing position. maybe it's a good sign despite the discomfort!


----------



## annie00

Maybe so.. 
Like I said my hips hurt and have pressure below it takes everything I got to get up outta bed t sofa..

Just wondering do u sit on sofa all day r recliner? 
I sit on recliner all day very rare do we sit r lay on sofa unless we feel like poo..

He is sleeping again he had been sleeping since 7pm I just took my blood sugar which btw has been great and ate a brownie now about to eat some grapes..

How r u feeling now?


----------



## bexxc

i'm feeling much better now :) earlier i couldn't even lift my leg to walk!!! when i'm at home and sitting, i sit on the sofa. we don't have recliners. but that's just for a couple hours in the evening. most of the day/evening, i'm up and around.


----------



## annie00

Well that's Awsome I'm so glad ur feeling better!!! 

Usually I'm up n around but it's been killing me getting up n moving around.. I need to clean top to bottom I just been picking up one day r sweeping next day etc... I'm waiting on my last burst of energy to come on.. Damnt lol.. 
I wanna clean top to bottom before she arrives but if I don't then it will be okay bc everything is in its place just needs to be cleaned


----------



## bexxc

i'm waiting for my mat leave to get cleaning. i should be able to go slowly and take lots of breaks. i'll have morgan around on his days off to help me. i should be able to get the house sparkling clean within a week and then it'll just be maintenance til baby time!


----------



## annie00

Sounds like a plan to me!!!!! 

When is ur dr appt? 

So wat didn't u get for baby that u still gotta get?


----------



## bexxc

i rescheduled my appointment for thursday morning. 

i pretty much bought all the essentials we needed when i did my registry completion. the only things we need to get are baby meds. 

do you have much left to buy?


----------



## annie00

No nothing .. Her pacifers holders came in today I love them so that's it..
All I got to buy is two lamps for the living room so I don't keep her up and be able to still see..


----------



## bexxc

when my brother moved to holland he gave us his two floor lamps. they have dimmers on them. i really lucked into those!


----------



## annie00

Yes u sure did!!!!!! 

Omg my hips r killing me!! Any ideas


----------



## bexxc

i don't suppose lance would be willing to give you a massage...


----------



## annie00

He is Delong remember? Lol 

U think heating pad would help on low?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure it would. do you have a tennis ball lying around? they make great massagers. you could roll it over wherever you're achey. maybe that would help too.


----------



## annie00

No I don't have a tennis ball but I got the heating pad and took two tynole and went in guest room and got 2 extra pillows to help..

Girl I'm so miserable!! 

I know u think I complain alot but I don't like being uncomfortable


----------



## annie00

Where would I place the heating pad for my hips? Lower back?


----------



## bexxc

nobody does. the last month or so is going to be pretty rough. everyone tells me it's just miserable. but we'll survive and there's a beautiful baby at the end of it for both of us.


----------



## annie00

I know sweetie!!! But I still got almost 7 weeks ughh and I'm carrying so damn low it's crazy


----------



## bexxc

yeah. you're just gonna continue to carry her low the whole time. sprout's still up pretty high, but i'm feeling movement a lot lower down now, so i don't really know what's going on!


----------



## annie00

I have never felt her move up high.. 
Only low ..

Where would I place the heating pad for hips n pelvic pain? 
Between legs n lower back??


----------



## bexxc

i guess just move it around and find what feels the most soothing.


----------



## annie00

Yea I have it on my lower back right now... 

My nursery thread is a hit huh? Lol


----------



## bexxc

it's great! i love to see nursery pics!


----------



## annie00

Me to but people stopped posting :(


----------



## bexxc

threads get buried really quickly on the boards. that's probably all that happened.


----------



## annie00

I bumped it back up :/


----------



## bexxc

hmmmm...i dunno... maybe people don't have pictures ready yet.


----------



## bexxc

good morning!

out of my classroom again today to be on the interview panel for our new resource teacher. 

how are your hips feeling today, annie?


----------



## annie00

Ur so lucky ur last week in school n u never in classroom :)

My hips feel alot better now they slightly ache :)


----------



## Jumik

How are you ladies feeling today? Hope all the aches and pains have eased up a bit. I saw mention of a nursery thread. Where is it? I love pics even though I have none of my own yet. Our items arrive in November!


----------



## annie00

Hi sweetie..
It's in the third tri under let's share our nursery !!


----------



## bexxc

hey ladies,

interviews went well today. we narrowed the pool down to two candidates that the head of the special education department with invite for a second interview. 

my ass still hurts, so apparently sprout's just going to make camp on my sciatic nerve for the rest of his/her stay in my babyhouse! thank goodness i only have wednesday and friday to have to walk around my classroom and be on my feet with few breaks! i can make it!!!!


----------



## annie00

Take u a long bathe are a heating pad and some tynole..
My hips have hurt all day today.. And i been cramping as well.. 
I'm still cramping


----------



## bexxc

wow...you've been cramping a lot! sounds so uncomfortable!!!! 

i just woke up from a two hour nap! heathing up some leftovers for a sausage and pepper sandwich. morgan picked up a shift and won't be home until after midnight, so it's just me and tess! lol


----------



## annie00

Awe..
I just got back from bingo didn't win ughh!!! 
But lance picked up a pizza and then I decided I was going to bingo so I'm gonna reheat the pizza tomorrow in the oven.. 

Yes I'm so uncomfortable I'm so tired of being pregnant and uncomfortable !!!!!


----------



## bexxc

just think. they may be inducing you in as little as 3 weeks. hang in there. you don't have long left to go!


----------



## annie00

Awe that sounds so Awsome!!!! 

Maybe Monday I go and they decide to check me!! 

I get anothe ultra sound next Monday along with strep b test


----------



## annie00

I can tell my belly is smaller.. Like she dropped lower :)


----------



## bexxc

that's great. they say with your first you usually drop about 4 weeks before delivery. sounds like you're well on your way.


----------



## annie00

Wow.. 
Have u dropped yet?

So I'm bout to have a cup of coffee and see if I can get this house cleaned my hips doesn't hurt and neither does my back . Just no energy.. 
I hope I can get this done...


----------



## bexxc

no...i'm still up pretty high. i think i'll definitely notice when sprout goes since i've been carrying so high the whole time


----------



## annie00

Yea u have carried high the whole pregnanxy that's what makes me think its a boy :)

So I went n vaccummed truck and detailed inside I feel so good today. 
I'm taking a break then I'm gonna try to tackle the house... Ughh start on one end and work my way threw house... 
Are maybe I should do it tomorrow I dunno


----------



## annie00

I think I did to much!!!
So I vacuumed truck and detailed it and then came inside and washed 3 loads of laundry .. Washed my sheets did bathroom fixtures swept mopped dusted vacuumed bathed three dogs cleaned furniture wipe furniture off..
So I'm done now and now I'm cramping.. Do y'all think I just did to much? 
Are possiable labor?


----------



## bexxc

it's possible- i hope not though. you're still a bit early. bentlie needs to finish cooking. lay down, drink some water, and try to rest.


----------



## annie00

That's what I did :)


----------



## bexxc

did it work?


----------



## bexxc

eeeeek! i just got to skype with my brother! that was so awesome! i haven't talked to him since he left for holland 4 months ago! so fun!


----------



## Jumik

So many aches and pains! my joints in my crutch area really hurt today. I hated having to get up to do anything.

How you guys feeling?


----------



## bexxc

i'm hanging in there. just trying to make it through the end of the week. i'll have a week off, then a week of half days for parent/teacher conferences, and then i'm all done! i can't wait to wash my hands of all this until april. i'm not quite over being pregnant yet, but i'm definitely over working! 

my appointment is tomorrow at 1:00. hopefully he'll be able to tell me if sprout has turned yet.


----------



## annie00

It worked a little...

Omg bexx how awsome!!!! Did u enjoy it? I bet u wanted to cry!!!!

Jumik I feel like poo what's new I'm soooooo ready to have her!!!


----------



## annie00

Bex I'm so over being preggo..... I loved it but now I'm huge everything hurts I have no energy and noooooo sex drvie


----------



## bexxc

it was really great to talk with him. we spoke for about 45 minutes, but he eventually had to go because it was almost 2 am over there. 

i'm more achy and slow than i used to be, but i still really like being pregnant and i still have things i want to do before sprout arrives. i'd like to carry him/her a bit longer.


----------



## Jumik

How exciting Bexx! I'm not over being preggers yet but I feel myself getting heavier and slowing down. One of my legs are swollen so I have it propped on some pillows. I worked late today so I guess that's why.


----------



## annie00

Wow bex

What u wanna do?


----------



## bexxc

you're gonna be 34 weeks tomorrow! how exciting!


----------



## annie00

Yea I can't wait.

My dog Keeps coughing n hacking like setting is stuck in his throat..
I tried giving him bread nope didn't work ..
He is on heart worm preventives shot every 6 months.. 
I dunno what to do..
If he is still coughing tomorrow we going to vet...


----------



## bexxc

poor ol' pup! i hope he feels better!


----------



## annie00

Me too.. I'm worried sick :(


----------



## bexxc

i hope he didn't get into anything outside that got stuck in his throat.


----------



## annie00

No I never let him out my site.. 

Maybe he is got the flu?

He hasn't coughed in about 30 mins knock on wood


----------



## bexxc

hopefully it was just temporary and he'll be fine.


----------



## annie00

I hope :)


----------



## annie00

If he still coughing tomorrow I'm calling vet..
He started coughing again so I'm sitting here holding him and patting his back while googling what it could be..
It sounds horriable!


----------



## bexxc

the poor thing. i don't even know what to suggest it could be. has he had some water?


----------



## annie00

Yea .. 
He is laying down under the covers..

Lance just woke up and said deff call vet tomorrow if he keeps doing it bc it woke him up..

The only thing is the vet is at my moms 4 hours away!!!!! 
Ughh


----------



## annie00

And on top of that my back is killing me I can barely walk and I can't get comfy..
I'm bout to go soak in warm bathe..
Even though I already had one..

I over did it todau


----------



## bexxc

is there an emergency vet or walk in clinic nearby?


----------



## annie00

Yea but just to see the vet is 150 off the top just to walk in door


----------



## bexxc

yeah...those places are pretty expensive. but you figure gas and food, etc. for a 4 hour round trip is a lot too.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right ..
He is sleeping maybe the Benadryl helped him.. Shy baby.. He is like help me momma..

Sorry very tmi!!!!!
So this morning I drank two cups of coffee to give me energy to do my chores.. Well right after I had a bm and I said wow coffee really works.. 
Well since then I have had omg poo cramps and I have pooed 4 times ... It's really soft not diarrhea though.. 
I'm sorry I know tmi!! 

I don't get it bc I'm always always constipated!!!!


----------



## bexxc

glad it helped. maybe the constipation is what's making you feel so crampy.


----------



## annie00

Hey maybe so?? I never thought of that!!! 

I have always fought with constipation all my life bc I don't eat veggies


----------



## bexxc

i think before getting pregnant i had been constipated literally once in my entire life! it hasn't been all the time during pregnancy, but i've certainly been constipated more in the last 8 months than i ever thought i would be!


----------



## annie00

Oh wow girl!! I wouldn't know how to act if I pooed more than once every two weeks are once a week!! 
I have a friend every time she eats she has to go no matter where she is are what she ate!!! 

I have been taking Metamucil this whole pregnancy.. I take two daily but if I haven't went in a week ill take 3-4 a day..


----------



## bexxc

no wonder you're feeling uncomfortable! i go EVERY DAY. sometimes twice!!!! have you tried fiber one bars or anything? or v8 juice? there's really no kind of veggie you like at all?


----------



## annie00

Wow girl!! 
No I haven't tried that.. N no no veggies at all!!

So I'm a hour from the vet office I have been up with cutter my dog since 2am an now we on way to vet 4 hours away I left my house at 4;20 am.. Ughhhh poor baby I feel so bad for him!!


----------



## annie00

So he has bronchitis :( poor baby!!! 
I'm so happy it's not his heart !!!!!! 

It only cost me 102 at the vet but plus gas n food :) 
I don't care it was worth it :)


----------



## bexxc

poor thing!!!! will he be on antibiotics to clear it up? i hope he recovers quickly. glad it's not something more serious!

well, home from work again today. i have my checkup at 1:00. hopefully my ob will be able to tell if sprout has turned yet. i'm anxious to find out!


----------



## bexxc

happy 34 weeks!!!!


----------



## annie00

Hi sweetie! 
Yes he is on antibiotics daily along with two cough pills..
He is really hurting though today.. 

Thanks for wishing me happy 34 days!!

I just leaving my grandma house poor thing new my face but not my name :( shy!! 

I hope he turned!!! 
Keep me in touch


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry about your grandma. it's so difficult to watch your loved ones' mental and physical health decline. :hugs:

hopefully your dog will start to feel better after a few doses of his meds!

my appointment is at 1:40 today. i'll let you know how everything goes.


----------



## annie00

It's very hard watching that!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm meeting my mom and dad for lunch before my appointment today :) i love hanging out with them!


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet!! I just ate lunch with mom now gonna try to nap before I gtg baxk home


----------



## annie00

Wat the dr say???


----------



## bexxc

what a nice day! had lunch with mom n dad and headed off to the doctor. everything's looking/sounding good and he thinks (from external palpation) that baby is head down :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:, but he'll know for sure next week when i have my first internal exam/gbs test.

...and tomorrow is officially my last day at work! i'm so freakin happy i could just jump up and click my heels together...but i won't! :haha:

you guys make it home okay? how's your dog doing?


----------



## annie00

Hunnie that is Awsome!!!!!! 

So ur going weekly now? He is gonna check ur cercix next week for the first time? How can he tell he head is down by checking cervix? I guess that's what u mean by internal exam???

Cutter hasn't coughed since I gave him his cough Meds at first when we left vet he wasn't doing good he was hurting and crying now he is alot better and resting he is just hungry but since I forgot dog food :( didn't think I would be long I fed him a beef stick ...

No I'm not home yet got 1hr n half left...


----------



## bexxc

i'm not really sure how they can tell from an internal if the baby is head down...i guess they know what they're feeling around for. and yes- i'm on weekly appointments from now on. i can't believe i'm already far enough to be doing that. i realized today that sprout is due right near our 3 year anniversary of starting ttc. we started on nov. 3, 2009. a long 3 years coming to a close very soon!

hope the rest of your drive is smooth. so glad your lil furbaby is feeling better already!


----------



## annie00

Wow how amazing that he is due around that time.. God works in mysterious ways!! :)

I know this is my third week for going weekly.. 
Mom bout freaked out when I told her today I was 34 w se said damn u can have her any time now.. I said yea lmao!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...it's crazy that it's gone so fast. the time since march has just flown by- even though sometimes it seemed like it was dragging.


----------



## annie00

I think it's dragging ughh.. 
I found out st patties day I was preggo and I still find its dragging !

So I'm finally home yay


----------



## bexxc

glad you're home. maybe i feel like it's gone so fast because i've been so busy with work and trying to get prepped to go on leave. it will probably feel really long once i'm home for good!


----------



## annie00

Well..
We ran to Walmart to get some stuff for him for work and I got me a brush n mirror travel tooth brush n paste him a Deorant so I got all I need for my bag expect pads .. 
I forgot them ill get them next week.. 
And then ill pack


----------



## bexxc

i wanted to start my bag, but i just haven't really gotten to it yet. oh well. i'll be in labor for awhile at home, so i guess even in the worst case scenario, i can worry about it during early labor.


----------



## bexxc

humph! been up since 2:15ish. i just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. i'm so annoyed. today's going to be rough! i'll definitely be taking a nap when i get home.


----------



## annie00

Sorry u didn't sleep last night but look at it this way last day of work yay!!!

I woke up with cramps n dreamed I went into labor


----------



## bexxc

well, one of these days it will be labor! 

i'm so excited today's my last teaching day. i still have my 26 conferences to do at the end of the month, but those should be relatively easy. i just hope my baby brain doesn't interfere with my spanish language skills. that would make things considerably more difficult!


----------



## annie00

I hope not.. 
I have a pounding head ache and my stomach hurts :( 
I wish lance was home today..

I'm cooking a homemade chili tonight since is kinda cold outside :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm so jealous. i would kill for a little cold weather. it was 95 on our way home from our appt. yesterday!


----------



## annie00

No it's been in the 80.. 
We had such a horriable summer and we didn't have a winter last year we was mowing grass and wearing flip flops for Xmas last yr!! We r gonna have a hard cold winter this yr


----------



## bexxc

i hope we have a long, hard winter. i love the rain and cold. 

i am so tired i feel like i'll hardly make it through the day. i had a special meeting for a troubled student this morning and i didn't get my morning break. i had just enough time to pee. must. sleep. soon.


----------



## annie00

Awe bless ur heart!!! U must be whipped!!!! :(

I love the cold an rain too! I hope n pray it snows this yr!!!!


----------



## bexxc

it snowed here for about an hour last year, but that's the first time it had happened in 20 or 30 years. it gets really cold where i am, but it only snows on the mountains and nearly never in the valley. we can see it and it's pretty, but it doesn't usually get here.


----------



## Jumik

My oh my you both are so close to full term. How exciting for you! How are you feeling these days Annie? How are the aches?

Bexx I wish today was my last day. My maternity officially starts on 10th Dec but I think I'll apply for some leave before that.

I have one more week till my shower and I should get my box from my family in Canada by then and then I'll see what I need still. J'lenn is really beating me up today...lol. But i'll take that any day over no movements.


----------



## annie00

Bex it never snows here I only seen snow in louisiana twice.. 
It's gets supper cold here to bc of the gulf winds and the humidity ! 
I would b so upset if I could see the snow but not experience it!!

Jumik- hey how r u :)
I'm good today!! 
I bet ur excited about ur baby shower eekkk!!! 

Bex day is almost over yay


----------



## Jumik

Good to hear Annie. 
Yes I am excited. Excited to really get things organised for my baby. I'm starting a bit late but I already got some of the major things like car seat and stroller, nursery furniture ordered, breast pump and a couple small things from my work shower. And I know my mother is buying like crazy so I just need to wait until I get all that to really get organised. November's going to be a real busy month for me.


----------



## annie00

Jumik I had my crib during first tri..
I like to have everything done.

Well my right arm has been going numb?? 
Wtf


----------



## bexxc

jumik- great that you're all ready to start getting organized. i'm going to be doing a TON of organizing and cleaning this week! i can't wait for everything to be just perfect!

annie- you may be experiencing pregnancy related carpel tunnel syndrome. if you're retaining a lot of water, it can put pressure on your nerves and make your arms/hands go numb- particularly your thumb and first two fingers. i've had it off and on since first tri. 

just woke up from a long, drooly nap. feeling a little better.


----------



## Jumik

Yeah I have the numbness/wrestlessness in my arm from time to time too.


----------



## annie00

Oh really? 
It's mainly my whole hand and some of the arm??


----------



## Belen09_10

Hey Annie! I'm new here but I totally ready every page until your pregnancy was confirmed. Every time I looked at your test I kept saying to myself "I see a line". Congrats I'm so happy for u! I've been ttc for 2 months now. I'm expecting Af on the 23. I hope Af doesn't come. Good luck with your baby though. It must be a really happy time for u!


----------



## bexxc

annie- i wouldn't worry too much about it. i'm sure it's perfectly normal.

hi, belen! welcome! hope your cycle is successful!


----------



## Belen09_10

bexxc said:


> annie- i wouldn't worry too much about it. i'm sure it's perfectly normal.
> 
> hi, belen! welcome! hope your cycle is successful!

Aww thanks! Congrats on your pregnancy also! I can't wait until I'm pregnant.


----------



## bexxc

thanks! i hope ttc goes really smoothly for you. hopefully you'll be posting your bfp here soon!


----------



## annie00

Hi belan!!!! Welcome!!!!! 

Looks like u been stalking me which makes me feel important :)
Lol!! 
I hope u get preggo quit fast!!!!!! 
Good luck!! 

Tell us about u..

Where u from how old are y'all? 
Are u charting opks preseed?


----------



## bexxc

(copied from my journal) 

so i went to a lunchtime "meeting" at work today and was surprised with this...

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/524940_10100180132295637_1192388480_n.jpg

my grade level team had a little lunch for me. my coworkers are so sweet!

so today was my last teaching day until sometime in april. i'm so ready to put it down. now i just need to get through my 26 parent/teacher conferences during the week of the 29th and i'll really be good to go!


----------



## annie00

Awe how sweet!!! They love you!!!!

U have 26 meetings in a week? Holly crap!!'

School lets out in may so if u don't mind why even go back for a month??


----------



## annie00

Omg !!! U only have 30 days left!!!!


----------



## bexxc

our school gets out in mid june. it's really all about keeping my insurance coverage. morgan has two part time jobs, so he doesn't get coverage from work. i'll be carrying all three of us on my policy and i'll need to return then to keep my active status. 

i know! 30 days!!!!


----------



## annie00

O I see!! 
U get paid the while time though right??

I can't believe ur gonna be a Mommie in a month!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i get paid from now until i get cleared to return to work. i don't get paid for the extra 12 weeks of fmla i'm taking. we'll have to use our savings for that.


----------



## annie00

Wow so u got to go 12 weeks without a check? Wow I hope y'all have alot saved!!!! 

I wanna see a belly picture !!! I need to post one of me!!


----------



## bexxc

we were saving for ivf, so we've got a little nest egg stashed away. hopefully we won't need to use all of it.


----------



## annie00

Oo I gotcha!! 
Yea that would be nice if Morgan could pick up the bills and not have to touch that!!


----------



## annie00

Wow u know Michelle duggar off of 19 kids and counting?? She has been pregnant for almost 15 yrs all together!!! 
I wouldn't imiagne not having a life are freedom are aching that long!!!! Wow


----------



## bexxc

hell, i can't imagine going that long without having a couple glasses of wine with dinner!


----------



## Belen09_10

I have totally been stalking u lol! I'm from Washington. I haven't used per seed and I have not been charting but If I don't get pregnant this month I will begin charting. I'm 21 and dh and I feel ready for a baby! i tried using opk but I kept getting negatives and when I finally stopped I noticed Fertile cm so I think I ovulated late this month like on the 15. Since I ovulated late I probably won't get a positive until I miss my period right?


----------



## bexxc

your period wouldn't technically be considered late until 15-17 days after you o. when your period is due has pretty much nothing to do with how long your cycle is. it's all about your luteal phase length.


----------



## annie00

Hi..
Ur period is always 12-16 days after u ovulate... Unless u don't O then u don't have a period.. 

OMg she has the hiccups


----------



## annie00

I know I couldn't imiagne going that long with our a miller lite.. 
I told lance damn I can't wait to have a ice cold beer!!!


----------



## bexxc

hiccups are so funny! i feel them in different places depending on how sprout's lying at the moment. it's o weird!!! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Yes that was the first time ah ever had them!!!


----------



## bexxc

that's so funny to me. sprout gets them all the time. sometimes 2 or 3 times a day. they were so violent the other night that it woke me up! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Wow!!! 
Well lances first cousins little girl came visit and we r close me n her mom so I decided I was gonna take her to the movies to see hotel Transylvania it looks so cute


----------



## bexxc

sounds fun! i just have 15 more thank you cards to address and i'm done! :)


----------



## Belen09_10

Well my cycle length is 24 days. But I ovulated on the 17 cycle day. That would leave me with a 8 day luteal phase. Do u girls think I just calculated wrong?


----------



## annie00

Possiable anything under 12 needs progestrone!!! 
The only way to know for sure is whn u start charting.. 

Bex I haven't even started yet damn!!!


----------



## bexxc

i just don't like to let it linger. it's been two weeks since my shower already and i want them done and gone!


----------



## bexxc

belen- i'd say if af shows up on time, you might have a luteal phase defect. but like annie said, only charting will give you a true picture of that.


----------



## Belen09_10

I'm going to start charting next month for sure. Where can I buy progesterone?


----------



## bexxc

you need a prescription for it.


----------



## annie00

I'm just getting in the movie.. 
I want pop corn so bad but lance won't let me :( bc we just 80 bucks on food! Ughh


----------



## bexxc

boo. what an ass. that would piss me off. i'm used to being the one who's in control of the money.


----------



## annie00

Lol.. Bc u make the money! 
Lol I don't make crap! 

The movie was cute the little girl is out she fell asleep on way home.. 

:)


----------



## bexxc

sometimes it sucks to have to work, but i like not having to ask when i want something. i guess i'm a control freak like that!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. No ur not a control freak u just like to buy something when u want it..
I buy stuff too but never for myself.. For the house dogs r bentlie lol..

So last night at the movies I ate all kind of candy lol!!!!!
And this morning I took my blood suga just to see and it's 115 suppose to be 90 n under!!! Ooops!!

I'm so ready to give it up already and start my own routine n daily lifestyle back!! 
Eat what I want drink alot of coffee and smoke!! Ughh!!! 

Does it hurt when I have sex? 
I dtd this morning an it hurt :(


----------



## bexxc

i wouldn't know. we still haven't dtd since we conceived! 

we had a pretty big earthquake and about 7 aftershocks last night. the initial one was a 5.3 and it was centered pretty close to us. tess just about jumped out of her fur! it was even big enough to get me up and under a doorway.


----------



## bexxc

36 weeks today! one more week and i'm term...and i think sprout turns into a watermelon next week, but i'm not sure. :happydance:

i'm off to the grocery store and then coming home to do some more cleaning. the house is starting to look like our tidy, lovely home again!


----------



## annie00

Hey! 
How r u?
Wow y'all still haven't dtd??

How does he release hisself? Wow he has will power!!

Damn that was a big earth quake!! I hope y'all are all safe!!

Omg ur so damn close!!! 

Ill only be 35 weeks Thursday! Ughh 

I'm so freaking swollen today it hurts!!!! 

It's crazy!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i guess he's just taken care of himself :shrug:


----------



## annie00

Lol.. 
Crazy girl u :)


----------



## bexxc

in the beginning, we weren't dtd because of the progesterone mess. after that i was starting to show and i just don't think he finds pregnancy particularly sexy. i don't think i look all that hot myself!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. I totally agree!! I feel the same!!

Omg I just started getting shooting pains downwards to my vagina!!! Wtf it hurt too


----------



## bexxc

ouch! you have lightning crotch! it's caused by the baby getting into pelvic station i think.


----------



## annie00

Should I mention it to my dr? 
I'm own my way now..
So how is ur day going staying in pjs???


----------



## bexxc

i don't think it's anything to be concerned about, but it couldn't hurt to mention it if you're worried. is your doc doing internal checks with you yet? i'm having my first one thursday.


----------



## bexxc

let me know how your appointment went. hope all is well with you and bentlie.


----------



## annie00

So my appt was same ole crap... 

Put me on monitor measured belly took Bp and weight.. 
And next Monday they will start checking my cervix every Monday.. 

She told me on the 7th when I go on for my ultra sound well growth scan they are gonna decide if I need to be induced are wait till 39 weeks.. And they gonna say vaginally are c section she said she doesn't see a c section needed bc she isn't that big.. But she did say since my blood sugar looks so good they might let me go till 39 weeks.. But I have been fibbing on them.. So I need to start telling correct number.. If its high I always put lower so I don't get on trouble I know I'm wrong but.... ;shrug;

I told lance it doesn't matter about my numbers it really matters on bentlie.. How she is doing how big etc etc.. So yea... 
I also get the swab done next Monday.. Lovely.. 
I got my flu shot today.. As well


----------



## bexxc

glad things are looking good. but, yeah...you really should be honest with your numbers. you don't want to do anything that could hurt you or bentlie. 

i've had a fairly productive day so far. i made an appointment with chp to get our car seats safety inspected, i organized the three boxes of baby stuff that arrived today (more are on the way!), broke down the boxes, got a pot roast/veggies into the slow cooker for dinner, did dishes, and started a load of laundry. now to work on my report cards for next week's conferences. phew! i'm gonna sleep well tonight!


----------



## annie00

Wow u go girl!!! 
I'm just waking up from a lil nap! I didn't sleep well ughh!!! 

So I'm gonna get up and go start supper 
Hamburger steaks mashed potatoes as corn and possiable brownies...

I went and got groceries after dr and got a Hyde bottle of germ x for her room and a thing to put car seat on...
And two more crib sheets...

I have three loads of landury backing up... Im gonna do it all tomorrow I'm beat right now :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm on my second load of laundry right now. babies need a lot of stuff!!!


----------



## annie00

Well I ended up unloading dish washer and folding clothes while supper is cooking.. 
I installed the car seat I got it in the middle so happy that's done.. 

Now when he gets home we going drop off our desk top computer to let his mawmaw have it...


----------



## bexxc

sounds like you've gotten a bunch done! time to rest!


----------



## annie00

Oh yeah I'm so tired to night..

Wyd?


----------



## bexxc

the pot roast is done, so we're about to eat some dinner. i cooked it with potatoes and carrots in a tomato-beef sauce and we're having some broccoli and rice alongside it.

i just finished up the reading portion of my report cards. i should be able to finish out the math section tomorrow and be all done with them.


----------



## annie00

Sounds Awsome!!!

U have 27 days to go!! 

Go girl!!
No cramps are contractions ? What bout ur mucus plug?


----------



## bexxc

i know! i looked at my countdown today and i was a little shocked to see only 27 days left. i've had some contractions off and on. i was actually having quite a few yesterday while i was walking around the grocery store. i don't think i've lost any of my plug yet. i've had a lot of increased discharge though. what about you?


----------



## annie00

I had alot of increased dc too..

It's so weird.. 
How does our body know its time?? 

I still got over a month!! Ughhhh


----------



## bexxc

it'll go really quickly. and you may not go that far anyway...


----------



## annie00

Yea right!! 
When u think ill go?


----------



## bexxc

it's really hard to say...you started having contractions a lot sooner than i did though.


----------



## annie00

But everything has stoppe even today dr said I wasn't contracting so that's ughh..


----------



## bexxc

i hope i have a couple weeks left. i'd really like to make it to november!


----------



## annie00

Oh girl u deff gonna make it too nov!!! We so close to nov!!


----------



## bexxc

i hope so. i still have a lot of cleaning to do. and i want to get through my conferences.


----------



## bexxc

i'm getting to the point where i just want to know what it's going to feel like. does your hospital use the 5-1-1 rule for labor? where you don't go in until your contractions are 5 minutes apart and one minute long for one hour?


----------



## annie00

Hmm I don't think so.. She told me if I have 4 contractions in a hour to call r go in so that's what we gonna do...

I agree I wanna know is it going to hurt like hell?? 

I'm nervous about wiping her who ha wrong.. I wipe mine backwards and alwus have my whole life. I wipe baxk to front n ur suppose to wipe front to back but I don't feel clean that way..


----------



## bexxc

but then your contractions would only be 15 minutes apart...hmmm. that seems weird. 

wow...don't you get a lot of utis?


----------



## annie00

Yea they would b 15 mins apart by isnt that considered early labor??

No not really only had a couple in my life ..


----------



## bexxc

most hospitals want you to go through early labor at home and not go in until you're in active labor.


----------



## bexxc

...but i guess your doctor handles it differently.


----------



## bexxc

it just seems strange. you could be in early labor for hours and hours. if you stay at home you'll be more comfortable. you can eat and drink whatever you want, shower or bathe whenever you want, and try to get some sleep without the noise of the hospital/monitors.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right but I guess I would rather be there so I can call mom n she can make get four hour trip... 
I dunno really I'm getting scared I'm scared its going go hurt and I'm not gonna be able to push


----------



## bexxc

women have been doing this for centuries. you'll be fine. i mean, it's going to suck...a lot. but you'll be able to do it!


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right but what if I'm a horriable mom? 
I'm so scared to fail her r let her down.. Like not being able to hear her cry bc I'm sleeping are not knowing when to add cereal to her bottles..


----------



## bexxc

you have a monitor, right? you'll hear her cry. 

as far as cereal goes, just ask your pediatrician. she'll let you know all about what to do. i would just avoid rice cereal and stick with barley because of the arsenic issue. and you'll have your mom for support. you're going to do a great job. and if you make mistakes (which we all will) they won't notice or remember. you'll learn as you go.


----------



## bexxc

yay! the giants won! this means my brother is at the amsterdam airport waiting to board his flight to sf to catch a world series game. i'll get to see him on saturday!!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right but what if I'm a horriable mom? 
I'm so scared to fail her r let her down.. Like not being able to hear her cry bc I'm sleeping are not knowing when to add cereal to her bottles..


----------



## annie00

Aww thank u sweetie!! Thnk made me feel better!!!

Why is ur brother over there again?? 

Omg I bet ur soooooooooooo excited u get to see him!!!!! 

How Lon does it take to fly back to us?


----------



## bexxc

he's over there with a team of financial experts to financially restructure a european retail business. the flight is about 11 hours one way. i'm not even sure how long he's staying. probably just 4 or 5 days. i texted him when the game ended and he was already at the airport. 

i think we're going to try to fly over there with sprout this summer. yep. i'll be the lady on the really long flight with the screaming baby.


----------



## annie00

Awe u must b so excited!!!!!! 
Why did the faints have anything to do wit him coming homt


----------



## bexxc

i'm really excited!!!

he lived in sf before moving to holland and he has giants season tix. he and his boss decided if they got into the series, they'd come home for a game or two. they're just spontaneous like that. once they took to weeks off of work to follow the who's concert tour from southern california to washington. he's the kind of guy who will just decide to get on a plane and go somewhere.


----------



## annie00

Wow!! I would love to be his wife all spontaneous like that that is so Awsome!! 
We used to be like that don't know what happened though..


----------



## bexxc

we'd probably be more like that if we had the money to just go running around all over the place! taking a last minute flight from amsterdam to sf must be costing him a FORTUNE! not to mention the cost of the series tickets and hotel room. being pregnant also makes it hard to be spontaneous. you always have to have a restroom close by. you can't sit in one position for too long...or stand up for too long. you can't fly without doc's okay in the third tri. you need snacks and water. :wacko: who can be spontaneous with all that planning???


----------



## annie00

Yea ur so right!! And then we not gonna be able to be spontaneous after baby is born too! 

I feel like crap! 

Conjusted sore throat I'm so tired went to store and go sprite and Raman noodles ughh


----------



## bexxc

i'm tired too. i didn't sleep well last night. think i might need a nap soon.


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm trying to stay up another hour for blood sugar but I'm bout to fall asleep


----------



## bexxc

i just woke up from my nap. boy did i need that! i probably should have stayed down awhile longer, but i had to pee and there's work to be done!


----------



## annie00

I just woke up myself lance is own his way home. He is going get deer food again tonight with his friend every Tuesday they go.. I was gonna go to bingo but i don't feel to good...


----------



## bexxc

have you tried taking some tylenol? a hot shower might help. the steam might soothe your throat and open up your nose. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I tried everything!! 
I just feel like shit!!!!! I feel like a got ran over :(


----------



## bexxc

aw, hun. just try to rest as much as you can.


----------



## annie00

I know.. 
Boy do I feel bad.. The little girl we took to movie Saturday today is her bday and they cutting cake at her house so her mom called us to go.. 
Well I'm sick and lance isn't here.. I feel like crap bc I can't go.. 
Lance told me to go for 5mins but I don't wanna get them all sick.. 
Ughh


----------



## bexxc

don't feel bad. it's probably best that you didn't go- for you and everyone else. you need your rest and i'm sure nobody else wants to get sick.


----------



## annie00

Yea I called her that's what she said.. Feeling a little better about not going.. 

Ugh got my ac on 66 and I'm hot!! 

Do u think u dilated?


----------



## bexxc

i don't know. there are a couple girl in the november thread who have been at 1 cm for weeks, so i suppose it's possible.

thankfully it hasn't been too hot here today! it rained yesterday, so the temp came down a lot.


----------



## annie00

Umm I wish we had a light that blinked when we started dilating!! Lol

Yea just cause I dilated doesn't mean ur in labor now. U can go for weeks at 1r2 

I'm anxious to see if I am on Monday.. 
She said I got to get checked and do swab and blood work do u got to do blood work too?


----------



## bexxc

they didn't say anything about blood work. just the gbs swab and internal exam. they don't usually do blood work at my ob office. you usually have to go over to the lab.


----------



## annie00

Right I have to go to lab after my appt Monday..


----------



## bexxc

maybe they want to take a closer look at your blood glucose levels.


----------



## annie00

Maybe soo.. 
Do they retest for std ? I didn't have none then but just wondering if they would retest


----------



## bexxc

i don't know...perhaps. i guess just ask when you go in.


----------



## annie00

Yea I will... Wyd


----------



## bexxc

i'm about to cook dinner. what are you guys up to tonight?


----------



## annie00

It's just me lance went to go get deer food he should be getting back anytime now.. I'm laying in recliner watching law n order sucking on cough drops...


----------



## annie00

Omg hope I see U stalking the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How r h hunnie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

oh is she???


hi hope!!!! i miss you! don't be such a stranger, hun!!! :flower:


----------



## annie00

Yea hope was signed on and reading up.. I dunno if she is now.. Hi hope!!!


----------



## bexxc

hope she's going well!

dinner's almost ready. i'm hungry!


----------



## annie00

I just ate almost a whole bag of mixed apples... 
I'm craving apples wow!! And I'm not a fruit person!!!


----------



## bexxc

i looooooooove fruit! apples have tons of fiber, so maybe that will help out your usual situation.

we just finished dinner :)


----------



## annie00

Are u serious?

That could very well be why I been going more often?!!

Okay I'm having a few contractions R shall I say cramps?? Kinda intense at times it goes away n comes back :/

How was supper


----------



## bexxc

yeah...apples have loads of fiber :)

sorry about the cramps. i was having some cramping sooner, but it was just the baby moving around in my pelvis. 

dinner was good. we had meatloaf. it seems like every time we talk about cooking, i'm making meatloaf. morgan loves it, so we usually eat it once a week.


----------



## annie00

Lol bout meat loaf we was just talking about that bc I cooked it :) 

Crping seem to stop I'm still conjusted should I rest r clean?


----------



## bexxc

if you're not feeling well, i say rest. you're not doing yourself any good making yourself sicker. 

i felt like i was getting sick last week. i was congested and sneezing. i was getting really annoyed. i kept telling morgan, "if i'm going to get sick, i just want to get sick and have it done!" but it just lingered for a few days. finally it went away on its own without amounting to much. 

i finished my report cards yesterday, so now i'm on to my at risk forms. then i just need to print everything out and i'm ready for conferences next week. i hope it goes quickly! i really sort of despise conferences. i know i should want to sit down and talk with all the parents, but it's so long and grueling. blah! 

going to continue cleaning the house today. i've almost got it back in prime shape!


----------



## annie00

I'm so jealous ur house is spotless and mind isn't :( 

Bet ur happy ifs all most all over with !!


----------



## bexxc

tbh, i can hardly believe that it's almost over. i can still hardly believe that what i'm feeling squirming all over the place inside me is an acutal human baby. we have everything ready and in its place, yet i somehow don't believe that it's really yet! :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

amd don't worry about your house not being spotless. i know in my mind as soon as we bring sprout home, everything's going to change. we won't have the time or energy to clean like we used to and we'll probably have baby stuff everywhere. 

next week i'm going to start using my mornings before work to start making some freezer meals. i have my mom and my bil's girlfriend making some, but i figure with a new baby around, you can't have too many premade meals!


----------



## annie00

I hav thought about freezer meals but I came to the conclusion that either I can cook real fast are lance r my mom..
Either ill cook and lance will watch baby.. 

I know my house is going to be wrecked once baby gets here... With me mom n bentlie it's gonna get crazy!! 

I know tbh I have been talking to benke like she is hear already.. And talking to her in the car seat.. 
I'm so ready.. I just wanna cry bc I wanna see her so bad!!!! 

Everything is in its place the car seat is in the truck my bag is packed just got to throw some panties in there pads n phone charger.. 
Bentlie bag is packed .. I got her a outfit plus a Comin home one.. 

I took off her quilt on the crib.. And I'm gonna leave the bumpers alone untill she start moving around...


----------



## bexxc

i just installed the extra car seat base in morgan's car, so we're all ready to go get them checked out by chp in the morning. i'm going to pack my bag today. i ordered morgan two new sets of scrubs. he can wear the bottoms with t-shirts of hoodies at the hospital and then when we're all done, he'll have a couple new pairs of scrubs for work.


----------



## annie00

Sounds lovely!!!

I'm craving Chinese food omg why!!!!


----------



## bexxc

because chinese food is tasty!

we're going to one of my favorite japanese restaurants on saturday while my brother's here. i just wish i could have a little sushi.


----------



## annie00

I don't like that ! I think u can have sushi if its the cooked one


----------



## bexxc

meh- if it's cooked it's not really worth it to me. i guess you're not supposed to eat it while you're bfing either, so i'm going to be waiting awhile.


----------



## annie00

I don't think I'm gonna breast feed.. I'm ready to get my own life back


----------



## bexxc

i want to at least try. it's so much better for the baby because they get all your antibodies and it's so much more complete then formula. plus when you factor in the cost of formula, the weight loss aspect, and the fact that it helps your body heal from labor faster...well anyway, there are just a lot of reasons i want to try it. but i'm not one of those ladies who has a problem with people who ff. i can totally understand not wanting to go through the hassle.


----------



## annie00

I want to bc I want that bond but I mean if I don't breast feed I can start my life baxk to normal.. 
I dunno I'm gonna see..


----------



## bexxc

you could always try it and stop if it's not working for you. and you can start introducing bottle feeding after about four weeks, so you don't have to bf all the time.


----------



## annie00

Well honestly I do know if I'm gonna like her sucking my nipple I think I would prefer pumping...
But my pump is very over whemling it's 2nd hand.. I guess I'll sterilize it tomorrow...


----------



## bexxc

just an fyi that i learned in my breastfeeding class...a pump doesn't feed as efficiently as a baby. it always leaves about 5% of your milk behind. since your body only makes what it's using, pumping on its own will cause your milk supply to decrease instead of increase with baby's growth.


----------



## bexxc

i was planning on pumping only too, but my class convinced me to do both. if you're going to do both you have to fully establish bfing (4-6 weeks) before introducing the bottle gradually.


----------



## bexxc

oh my GOD! i just got the article you sent me. how gruesome! why would anyone do that?????


----------



## annie00

Bex so ur saying if I breast fed I do both nipple n pump into bottle but I can't bring bottle in for 4 weeks?? I would try it but I want to be able to formula feed as well right away...

That article is crazy shit lance told me about it he heard about it on the radio..... Crazy shit...

I'm bout to drink me a cup of coffee n try to clean ...


----------



## bexxc

they say it's best to bf exclusively for 4-6 weeks before introducing any kind of bottle feeding to avoid nipple confusion. you wouldn't be able to start pumping at all until your milk comes in- about 3 days- and even then you won't get much until your body adjusts to the demands of bfing. you should always feed baby, wait about 15 minutes, then pump.

good luck getting some cleaning done. we're having our car seats checked and i have my 36 week checkup.


----------



## annie00

Oh boy let me know how that swab test goes


----------



## bexxc

i sure will. i've got to try and tidy up down there a little. my trimmer's great for keeping everything short, but i still want to run a razor over my bikini line to try to shape things up. i wonder if i'm dilated at all...


----------



## annie00

Good luck with trying to shav... It's hard.. I'm gonna try to shave Sunday so it's fresh Monday.... 
So I tidy up the house and cleaned the guest room for mom but all lances crap up where it goes.. I'm sure hoping he decides to buy another shed before aby arrives.. So I can clean out the closet an move the genorator out that room...


----------



## annie00

Okay so my lower back is starting to ache???
It feel like where my kidneys would be but I don't have a uti r anything .. Could this be the start of labor? I'm 35 weeks today..
And my thighs hurt and hips sore like I been riding a horse and I been have a few I mean a few cramps


----------



## annie00

My lower baxk is really hurting.. 

And I can feel contractions but they don't hurt.. 

How did they dr go r u dilated?


----------



## bexxc

sorry your back's been hurting? you feeling any better?

i had my gbs today and that was no big deal. i'm dilated about about a fingertip- which is less than a centimeter. so we're just waiting around for sprout to decide what s/he's going to do. 

we had our car seats checked/adjusted by highway patrol today so they're all ready to go! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

happy 35 weeks!


----------



## annie00

Thanks Bex!! 

Well have u even been having contractions? To dilate? 

I'm still havin mild contractions.. 
Bentlie had the hiccups again tonight.. 

We went and bout our Xmas tree it's green but looks like its snowed on it with red and gold decor it looks really nice and a red glitter zebra print tree skirt also bought some door clings.. All I got left to buy is three new stockings and some kind of stocking hangers.. 

I'm gonna put up tree some time next week.. :)


----------



## bexxc

i've only had super mild bh contractions. 

i've been really crampy after my internal. hope i feel better tomorrow. 

i guess i'm going to need new stockings too. and new stocking hangers.


----------



## annie00

Do u put names on the stockings?? 
I have had alot of contractions today..


----------



## bexxc

i guess put names on the stockings if you want them there :) i don't think it matters much.


----------



## annie00

Yea guess ur right.. I was jw if u was.. Lol...

Are u going to get sprout a first yr stocking?


----------



## bexxc

i don't know if i'll personalize them or not. i may just buy a set of 4 or 5. we don't plan on waiting all that long to ttc again. i don't want to have 3 personalized and then end up with another baby on the way lol


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree.. We talked about ttc right away but I think I want a break in between... 

I dunno I wanna get the one Over with first...

So do y'all do outside decor for Xmas r not really?


----------



## annie00

I have never saw a set of four r five of them.. Are they just plain ones?


----------



## bexxc

no. we really just focus on inside. our neighbors put up enough decorations for the entire neighborhood. you could land a freakin plane on their lawn. it is so gaudy and horrid!!!!


----------



## bexxc

you can buy them in sets at some stores or on amazon.


----------



## annie00

Omg wow.. We don't do outside either.. But I love going ride to the rich people houses and go look at there lights .. There so pretty!! And drink hot chocolate!!! Lol


----------



## bexxc

there's a neighborhood up near where my parents live called candycane lane. all the houses have these elaborate decorations. every house has a different theme. it's so cool. i doubt we'll take sprout this year because s/he won't know what's going on, but probably next year.


----------



## annie00

Right but isn't it nice to do it with family any ways? I mean I can't wait to do that with mom and daddy!! Even though bentlie won't know ill still enjoy it.. 

I can't believe Halloween is here already and Xmas is right there!! 

My stomach is burning??


----------



## bexxc

it's usually really cold out and you have to park and walk around outside. i think it will just be a little too cold for such a young baby.


----------



## bexxc

how frequently are you getting contractions?

aren't you worried that you haven't hit full term yet?


----------



## annie00

Oh we don't walk around we just drive really slow are u can take a horse and carriage around.. 

Tbh I'm not concerned bc 3 weeks ago growth specialist said her lungs were almost fully done and she wouldn't need a breathing machine. And she was almost at 5lbs.. 
And I was born at 26 weeks an I'm good.. 
I had 4 in 40 mins earlier.. I haven't timed them bc I can't feel my belly harden


----------



## bexxc

oh...if your belly's not hardening you shouldn't have anything to worry about anyway...just bh. or so they say.


----------



## annie00

Well all evenin u could feel when my belly would get supper hard but it's not as of now.. It's just burning ..


----------



## bexxc

you've had that burning before. have you talked to your ob about it?


----------



## annie00

No I never had it.. I'm getting worried bc I hav had cramps off an on all day with lower back pain and contractions earlier and now lower back pain is back along with cramps... 

I don't want to go to er bc it's prolly fake


----------



## bexxc

is it coming in waves like contractions would? or is it constant?

can you try timing the pains to see how far about they are/how long they last?


----------



## bexxc

sprout is moving so much right now. i can actually feel body parts through my skin and s/he is reacting to being touched!!! it's crazy!


----------



## annie00

It's a mixture sometimes it stays sometimes its cine n goes... Ill try to time them


----------



## annie00

So far I have had two cramps that came n went and was painful .. More than mild


----------



## bexxc

how far apart were they (from start of one to start of next?)


----------



## annie00

Like not the time apart from them not even a minute.. I haven't had any since 11:40


----------



## bexxc

i don't think it sounds like labor contractions. i had some sharp cramps like that earlier after my cervical check. maybe your polyp is causing some irritation and discomfort now that things are really stretched out.


----------



## annie00

I never thought of that.. 
My cm is nothing everything is normal expect cramps and lower baxk ache comes n goes.. 
All I can do it watch it.. I figure if it gets to bad while I'm sleeping it should wake me up right!


----------



## bexxc

yeah...if you're having real contractions you won't be able to talk or walk through them. they'll usually be spaced out in a regular pattern and get closer together and stronger very gradually.


----------



## bexxc

and you definitely wouldn't be able to sleep through them.


----------



## annie00

Ty I guess I was having bh bc I fell asleep ;/


----------



## bexxc

try writing down everything you're feeling- the burning, the frequency of the contractions, the backaches, etc. and bring them up at your next appointment. i'm sure your ob can give you much more certain explanations than i can.


----------



## annie00

Yea... 

How r u today?


----------



## bexxc

i'm good. getting ready to do some laundry and dishes...and maybe i'll try to do some vacuuming. 

what are you up to today?


----------



## annie00

Not much.. 
My baxk is still hurting me and I'm tired ...


----------



## annie00

I'm still having contractions and lower back pains and cramps from time to time


----------



## bexxc

when is your next ob appt?


----------



## annie00

Monday


----------



## bexxc

i guess bring it up then. you seem to be having an awful lot of contractions and discomfort. i mean, i'm not exactly comfortable...especially in the pelvic area...but it doesn't seem to be nearly to the same level you're experiencing.


----------



## annie00

I agree my belly is so freaking sore .. And I don't know if its all the contractions I been having.. 
I wish I could reach my own cervix bc I would check.. 
I don't have pressure anymore .. Just sore pelvic bone n theigh


----------



## bexxc

well, that's good that you're not having the pressure anymore. my pelvic area is soooooo sore. it's hard to move, stand up, lift my legs up to put on pants, and walk...but i guess that's what you get when you have a baby's head lodged in there! :haha:

oh my gosh...i think my cervix must be up somewhere around my throat from how the doctor did my exam yesterday. i thought his fingers were going to come out of my nose!!!! ouch!!! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Wow.. Girl u been sore below for awhile... 

Mins hurts when I move in bed are try to get outta bed.. Are when I bend over go grab something omg I feel like she is siting on my anus I have a urge to poo it hurts!!! 

So that's good ur dilated have u started losein mucus plug? 
How u feel today?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i've had the pelvic soreness for a few weeks now. i think i actually lost a couple bits of mucus plug last night, but nothing major. i'm sure it was just a result of my cervix being checked and it will probably regenerate. 

have you tried getting in a hands and knees position to relieve some of your back pain? bentlie might have her back against your spine and that could cause some major discomfort now and in labor. spending a little time leaning forward on a pillow or over the arm or back of a sofa might encourage her to shift enough to make you more comfortable.


----------



## annie00

What did the plug look lkke? 

I bet it doesn't grow back.. I bet u have him before I have her...

No I haven't tried that.. 
I'm laying on my left side and trying to get comfy.. Just not happening..

Is 35 weeks early for dilation to begin?


----------



## bexxc

whatever it was, it was sort of like ewcm, but it was A LOT thicker and definitely more sticky and less slippery, but still very stretchy. i only lost two tiny little globs of it and there was no blood.

i don't think 35 weeks is too early...because you can stay slightly dilated for weeks and weeks before delivery


----------



## bexxc

same thing with mucus plug. you can lose the whole thing and still be weeks away from having the baby, so i'm not reading too much into any of this. could definitely still have awhile to go.


----------



## annie00

I thought once u lost ur plug u couldn't bathe anymore bc of possiable infections since ur cercix is opened now.. 
On the 7th ill be one day shy of 37weeka when they do last ultra sound.. I hope they induce then I'm sorry but I'm done with being preggo


----------



## bexxc

i think that's only once your water breaks since it leaves the baby exposed. 

and i definitely didn't lose my whole plug- just a couple tiny bits. it's really common after an internal exam and it usually regenerates really quickly. i don't really take baths anyway, so i guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## annie00

O I gotcha.. 

Well I decided to put my Xmas tree up.. Keep my mind off of things.. And pain is still there but my tree is up :) lol


----------



## bexxc

glad you found something to keep you occupied. :) i took a nap. that kept me busy for a few hours!


----------



## annie00

I'm still having contractions my belly gets omg so hard and I tense up and after that it goes away I'm fine.. 

I'm so misserable I'm crying


----------



## bexxc

are you timing the contractions?


----------



## bexxc

if your belly is getting hard, you may be in the first stage of labor.


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna when I get another one


----------



## annie00

Oh yes super hard


----------



## bexxc

you may very well be in early labor. just in case you want to read up...

https://www.babycenter.com/stages-of-labor


----------



## annie00

It has calmed down a bit now...


----------



## bexxc

that's good.

i'm home by myself tonight and i can't figure out what i want to eat for dinner :( i'm feeling kinda lazy and i wish i just had something to shove in my face.


----------



## annie00

I waited to late to eat so I ate a personal pizza ..


----------



## bexxc

it's already past 7 here and i still haven't decided what i want.


----------



## bexxc

i'm watching food network and i wish i could just reach through the tv and pick and choose what i want.


----------



## annie00

Lol!

I didn't eat till 8pm.. 

I fell asleep but lance woke me up being hateful n I blew up


----------



## bexxc

what the heck is his problem now????

are you worried about what he'll be like while you're in labor?


----------



## annie00

I'm terrified!!!! I have no clue how he is gonna be..
I was just talking to my mom about that... :/


----------



## bexxc

well...you'll have your mom there. i guess if he's really bad you can always kick him out and just have your mom. i know it's not the best option, but it is an option if he's making things very stressful for you.


----------



## annie00

I would !! If he is stressing me out he got to go!!! 

Omg it's so cold outside it 53 with a wind.. I actually turned my heater on... To burn dust off!! 

It's crazy we r never this cold here this early.. 

It's going to be a freezing winter.. N since my tree is up it feels like Xmas!!! 

Lance also gotta work tomorrow ughh it sux!!


----------



## Belen09_10

Here's to let u ladies know that I got y BFP about 4 days ago! Yay!


----------



## annie00

:happydance: yay!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for u!!!!!!!!!!!

When r u due?


----------



## bexxc

Congrats Belen! That's great news!
I'm at my mom and dads house watching mst3k with my bro.


----------



## Belen09_10

Thanks I'm so excited and nervous. I should be due July 5th!


----------



## bexxc

Aw! A sweet summer baby! Hope you don't live someplace hot...that last month will be torture! :haha:


----------



## Belen09_10

I live in Washington so it'll be pretty warm. It'll all be worth it at the end, I'm sure :)


----------



## annie00

Wow I don't know wat I would due to be huge during summer but ur right it's all worth it!!! 

Omg Bex I forgot about ur brother!!!!!!!! I bet ur on cloud nine!!!!!!! 
:yay:


----------



## bexxc

ugh. i can't sleep again. sprout wasn't moving very well yesterday evening, so i didn't sleep well because i was very conscious of things not going as they usually do. now that i'm up s/he seems to be moving around quite a bit. i wish i didn't worry so much! :wacko: now i'm up at 4:30 am and i'm hungry.


----------



## bexxc

watermelon!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jumik

Congrats on becoming a melon and full term Bexx! That happens to me. Just when i think baby is a little quiet she gives me a few good head butts.

How are you feeling today Annie?

I had my shower last night. Had so much fun and got loads of stuff. I got home at 11:30 p.m.! I will post a pic of my cute cake when I get it from my dad. I probably got too many onsies and no-one kept receipts so I can't exchange for anything. I think the only things left for me to get is crib bedding, steam sterilizer and a few things for me for hospital.


----------



## bexxc

i'm so glad you had fun at your shower! i wouldn't worry about having too many onesies! i'm sure they'll get spit up on often enough that you'll need them! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies. 
Bex I can't say I don't worry bc I worry worry worry.. 
Glad sprout it up n about though :) 

It was 42 last night it was soo cold!!! 
We went to New Orleans and eat with friends and they was going to haunted house but we didn't go bc I'm preggo so we went Xmas shopping instead.. Got two kids left and 8 adults and then we done!!! Yay!!!! :happydance:

Jumik- I agree u could never have enough onesies I have a shit load... What eles did ya get?? 

Omg Bex ur getting soooooo close!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i haven't started shopping yet...except for sprout. we're all done with his/her gifts. i always do my shopping on amazon. it usually takes no more than an hour or two to find gifts for everyone and i'm a prime member, so i get free two day shipping. i just have them amazon gift wrapped and mailed directly to the recipient. 

i'm so jealous of your cold weather. i can't wait for it to cool off to winter temps here. bring on the 20s!!!!


----------



## annie00

Awe I like shopping online but I like to wrap too...

Yea it's very chilly outside even at 1pm..

I need to get up off my butt and clean this house...

Do u have any words of advice to make me?

Lol

U think I'm dilated?


----------



## bexxc

you've probably started to dilate a little. 

i don't know if i'll have another internal on tuesday since it will only be 5 days since my last appt. 

i'm going to do some cleaning today too- in between making final preparations for my conferences this week. i think i have 6 tomorrow. i'm so not looking forward to having to drag my butt back to work next week- even if it's just part time.


----------



## annie00

It will be over before u no it :)

I pm so lazy


----------



## bexxc

i'm feeling a bit lazy myself. i really don't have much to do as far as cleaning goes, though, so i guess i should just do it. i'm going to run the vacuum around the house and i noticed a couple cobwebs i must have missed. that always drives me so crazy. when you're actually looking for them, they're all but invisible. you notice them when you don't have much time to deal with it! :shrug:


----------



## annie00

I agree !!!! Lol!! 

So all I got left to do is sweep vaccum mop and fold clothes..

I already dusted wiped counters did bathrooms washed some clothes loaded dishwasher ..

I need to do my fans but I don't think I should climb on a ladder.. So I'm gonna leave the dust there :(


----------



## bexxc

do you have a swiffer duster with that telescoping handle? you can use that to do the fans.


----------



## annie00

No I don't have a swifter duster I need to get one I got a swifter mop though..

So I'm done!! 
I'm sitting down watching Roseann eating a sandwhkch.. 

We going to friends house tonight to eat chicken n sausage gumbo n watch saints game


----------



## bexxc

sounds like a fun plan! we're having loaded baked potatoes for dinner :) another of morgan's frequent requests. we'll be watching the world series game tonight to see if the giants can finish of the tigers in 4. 

morgan gets off work in about an hour, so i'm trying to finish up my prep before he gets home.


----------



## annie00

Loaded baked potatoes sounds lovely!!!! 

How do U cook that?


----------



## bexxc

you bake the potatoes until they're fully cooked, then you scoop out the insides and mix with any toppings you want- bacon bits, cheese, broccoli, green onions, spices, shredded chicken-- really anything that you like on potatoes. then you stuff it back in the skins, put a little melted butter on top and bake them again until they're starting to brown and get a little crusty on top.


----------



## annie00

Omg sounds Awsome!!!!! 

I know this is a dumb question but how do u bake a potatoe?


----------



## bexxc

rub the skin w/a little olive oil and sprinkle with salt, wrap in tin foil and poke a few holes in the foil/skin with a sharp knife. bake at 400 for at least an hour (more depending on size). if they're done, they should feel soft if you give them a squeeze.


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!! in 4 days it will be november!!!! :shock:\\:D/ birth month!!!! though i guess technically if i went two weeks overdue i'd have an early december baby...but i don't really see that happening!


----------



## Jumik

When I do loaded baked potatoes I usually boil them with the skin first instead of bake them. I do the other stuff Bexx said and then bake them.

Annie I got so much stuff clothes, shoes, bibs, wash rags, towels, blankets, booties, hats, socks, play mat, bouncer, diapers, wipes, baby shampoo, cream, powder, thermometer, medicine dropper, bottles, rattles, travel system, breast pump, bottle warmer, drying rack, mobile, monitor, nursing cover, baby bath tub...too much stuff to list i think.


----------



## bexxc

ah, yes! and now the task of washing and organizing all that stuff!!!! it felt like it was going to take forever and my washing machine was never going to stop running! :haha: but it's so fun!!!


----------



## Jumik

:dohh: Ugh! I know!!! So many little bits to wash. And my mom told me I should wash them by hand. Hmmm. What's a good laundry soap and fabric softener for baby clothes? Something that won't irritate their skin at such a tender stage.


----------



## bexxc

i washed them on the gentle cycle in the washing machine. there's no way i'm hand washing all that stuff- especially when there's a baby to take care of. i use dreft laundry detergent and bounce free and sensitive dryer sheets. dreft comes in high efficiency if you have an he washer.


----------



## Jumik

Ok thanks Bexx. The same thing I was thinking. Why not just put them on the gentle/delicates cycle. I don't use our dryer though. I prefer to line dry. We have good sun and wind here. So i'll use a liquid fabric softener.


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure things will last longer being hand washed, but honestly, once a baby is spitting up on 5 onesies, 3 blankets, 2 sleep sacks, 6 bibs, 2 boppy covers, 2 sheets, and 8 burp cloths every day, you're not going to have time to do all that by hand. it just isn't reasonable.


----------



## Jumik

Yeah you're right.


----------



## annie00

Bex them potatoes sounds lovely!! 
I'm gonna try thn once my diabetes is over with!!!! 
That with a steak!! Oh lala!!! Yummie!!!! 

I know I can't get over it... I'm still in shock I'm actually going to be a Mommie!!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow jumik I got alot of stuff so happy for u!! 

I washed clothes all day and I used derft and I'm gonna use it untill she is older and wash all her stuff separately from ours.
I don't use bounce sheets are softener bc I couldn't find none....


----------



## bexxc

i know. it's totally surreal i was just saying to morgan how even though i can feel the baby moving and we've had u/ss and i know in my head there's an actual baby in there, i can't quite grasp the idea that in practically no time at all, a human being is going to emerge from my body and we're going to be responsible for taking care of it. that is just beyond amazing and scary and wonderful to me!


----------



## annie00

I feel the same excate way!! 
Like its amazing but what if we can't care for her!!! It's so crazy!! 

I'm so ready though!!!! Are u ready? 

I'm really scared for tomorrow I'm nervous I don't know what to expect..

Btw my theighs really hurt tonight and alot of pelivic pain...


----------



## bexxc

you'll be able to care for her just fine. you're her mommy. 

i think i'm totally ready to go now. i mean- as ready as i can be. i mean, i'm not hating pregnancy yet or anything like some ladies seem to be, but i'm definitely ready to meet our baby and start being a family-- as hard as i know it will be.


----------



## annie00

I don't hate being pregnant on any term but I'm ready to reclaim my life .. Eating what I want and etc etc.. 
It's really hard for me bc I can't eat what I want.. Kwim? 

But I'm so ready to have her and met her and kiss her awe I can't wait!!!! Eeekkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i won't be able to go back to eating what i want for a long time since i'll be bfing, but that's okay. i need to get my diet back together anyway.

i know. i'm so ready to give sprout really face to face kisses and cuddles!


----------



## annie00

I can't believe we have done it we have made it threw everything just one last step!!! 

My hips are killing me they are throbbing!!!


----------



## bexxc

my hips have been bothering me a bit too.

sheesh. enough with the earthquakes already. we just had another one!


----------



## annie00

Holly crap!!! I wouldn't know what to do I would panic!!! 

What helps ur hips? 
I'm also cramping as well


----------



## annie00

I had a horriable night... My hips hurted all night long and when lance left to go to work at 5am I didn't have to get up till 7:45 I couldn't go back to sleep so once I go to dr and get a fe groceries and items I need I'm coming home and going to bed


----------



## annie00

So... 
I'm dilated 1cm and I did another nst and they kept me on it longer bc bentlie isn't moving enough so I got to go back Thursday for a ultra sound and possiably deliver her.. 
She said if she doesn't start moving ill be 36 weeks Thursday so she will be fine.. 
So she said they would do a bpp give fluids and if she doesn't start moving then we will have a baby Thursday.. 

What is a bpp??


----------



## bexxc

i didn't know what a bbp was, so i googled it. here's what i found...
https://www.webmd.com/baby/biophysical-profile-bpp

my hips are hurting pretty badly too. there's not a lot i've found that makes it better. i just have to roll over a lot when i'm in bed. 

wow...i can't believe you could have bentlie THIS WEEK! that's just crazy! do they have any idea why she isn't moving? are they worried about her health/development after delivery?


----------



## bexxc

the earthquakes aren't really anything to panic about. i mean, the house just shakes for a bit and then stops. it's just getting annoying that we've had so many in such a short period of time.


----------



## annie00

No they said she will be 36 weeks Thursday so she is gonna be great.. 
No they have no clue why she isn't active I mean all the other times my thumb was numb bc she move so much but not today she only moved 3x in a hour... 

Im thinking maybe she is big... 

They even buzzed her an nope nothing...


----------



## bexxc

hrm. that's weird...


----------



## annie00

I sent u a message on words


----------



## bexxc

oh...okay...just responded


----------



## annie00

Wyd I just got done getting groceries and now going grab something for lunch and head home eat unload groceries and nap


----------



## Jumik

Wow! Annie can't believe you could possibly have a baby in your arms in just one week!!! Sweet! Wishing both you guys really healthy babies. 

I have a good wait still after you guys deliver. Can't wait until I'm home. I have so much I want to do.


----------



## annie00

Ty Jumik!! 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up bc they could decide not to induce but it's so hard not to get excited


----------



## bexxc

i'm at work right now. i'm coming back this week on my own freaking time to do parent/teacher conferences out of the kindness of my heart and my stupid dedication to being a teacher and so far my first to meetings have been no shows. i'm so pissed right now i could throw a freakin tantrum.


----------



## bexxc

maybe i'm just weird, but i'd really like sprout to get to as close to 40 weeks as possible. i know s/he'd be fine on the outside, but really they're still not fully developed yet and the longer they stay in, the better.


----------



## Jumik

Bexx it's so refreshing to have teachers like you. Most teachers only care about a salary and not enough about the development of their students. But it sucks that no one showed. How inconsiderate!

I just want to make it to December honestly but I don't want to be overdue. Not even by a day!


----------



## annie00

So I haven't felt Bentlie since this morning and so I called labor and delivery and my dr just happen to be sitting right there and she told me to drink 2 bottles of water and lay on left side and see if she moves 10 x in 2 hours.. I'm worried now ...


----------



## bexxc

yeah- 10 times in two hours is the usual standard nowadays. did the water get her moving? i'm sorry you're worried. i wonder if they have some reason for the reduced movement. maybe they should get you in for an u/s sooner than thurs. did your doc seem concerned at all?


----------



## annie00

No my dr said I might not feel her moving .. Wtf.

I'm working on my second bottle now..


----------



## bexxc

if you don't get your ten movements are they going to have you come in for monitoring?


----------



## annie00

Yea she said to go in... So I'm half way down with 2nd bottle then I'm gonna go lay down..


----------



## bexxc

hope that gets her kicking...


----------



## annie00

Yea me to.. Lance is even scared...


----------



## annie00

Not scared bc her heart beat was strong but we r worried


----------



## bexxc

i think if your doctor had been worried you would've been asked to go into the hospital already, so you should be okay. but it's good that they're having you keep a close eye on it and go in if things don't seem right.


----------



## annie00

Yea I think ur right.... 

So I'm now laying in bed waiting on movement nothing yet


----------



## bexxc

i do find it a little weird that your doc would think you wouldn't be feeling movements. i think it's pretty hard at this point to not feel a melon rolling around inside you! i know they're cramped, but i can still feel sprout moving around pretty well.


----------



## annie00

Exactly!!! I'm gonna do this n see ten mins in an nothing


----------



## bexxc

anything yet?


----------



## annie00

Been 1hr 10 mins an 3 kicks I'm freaking out

A lot of cramps and contractions though


----------



## annie00

I got ten kicks with 20 mins to spare


----------



## bexxc

glad you got your ten kicks, hun. :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

I no but she is still quite


----------



## bexxc

quiet enough to be worrisome?

my doctor told me the sleep for about 90 minutes at a time. that's probably what was going on when you weren't feeling anything.


----------



## annie00

If she isn't active tomorrow ill do it all over again... 

Do u have any idea why she would consider inducing me bc I failed my non stress test


----------



## bexxc

i just posted this on the other board, but depending on what the results are, they might determine that the baby isn't thriving inside you. it could be from reduced blood flow, low oxygen, low amniotic fluid, decreasing heart rate...basically your body just might not be supporting the pregnancy well anymore.


----------



## annie00

O I c.. 
Is it something I have did?


----------



## bexxc

i don't think so. i think it's a lot like pre e. sometimes for whatever reason your body isn't tolerating pregnancy very well at the end or sometime the baby's not tolerating being in there anymore. but you'd really have to ask your doctor about the causes. i'm not all that sure. 

...and that doesn't mean that that would necessarily happ. en with your next. every pregnancy is different


----------



## annie00

Yea ur so right...

Oh btw remember how I couldn't figure out why I had to do blood work again well it's to test me for anemic ..


----------



## bexxc

oh...i wonder why they're not testing me. have you had any symptoms of anemia?


----------



## annie00

No none.. 
She told me they do it in the first tri and again in last tri just to be safe... Maybe it's just my dr???


I repacked my bags.. I but some older pj pants in there there kinda tight but o well.. Tried on two of lances shirt and another pair of old pjs I didn't want no fleece ones bc I'm hot natured so I just used what I had... The t-shirt material ones are very comfy so ill prolly just where that... 

So I packed..
2-pjs pants
3-t-shirts comfy ones
1-short
3-socks 
-sports bra and reg bra 
Alot of panties 

Slippers 
Camera is charging now.. 

Lance packed a pair of shorts and pj pants and three shirts three boxers three socks.. 

I got our shampoo condition soap lotion chap Stick Deorant pony tails.. Travel size brush and tooth paste kit 
I got my pads in the truck just go to put in bag.. 

This week gonna make sure dogs have enough food while we gone and find there leashes... 


On our way out all we gonna have to grab is bentlies diaper bag n our bag it's together and phone charger... 

Unless he decides to bring i pad...


----------



## bexxc

sounds like you guys are pretty much ready to go! that's awesome!


----------



## annie00

Yeap... 

I even bought me a brand new pack of panties to leave here at home so I can pack my old ones :)


----------



## bexxc

that's great. i'm almost done packing our bags. i have a few things i need to pick up at the store. i bought a travel makeup kit so i don't look too ragged in our first photos. i also want to get some facial wipes and i need a new facial moisturizer.


----------



## annie00

O I never thought of that u think I should bring my make up?? 
Even though I only wear make up on special events... 

I have a tad bit of face lotion left so I threw that in the bag and used my other one that's lotion with Meds in it for acne.. But I don't have acne.. But I like it.. 

I have bough everything. All I'm waiting for it the camera battery to charge..




I'm having cramps so I'm taking a warm bathe to help


----------



## annie00

O did I tell u our vending machines at the hospital takes credit cards!! That's so crazy


----------



## annie00

My mom is in panic mode!! 

She is filling all her Meds bc she is on. Shit load due to her heart and diebeies calling drs to rescrdule her appts that was wesnday just in case she needs to come.. 
I hate for her to do all that and then don't need to come..


----------



## bexxc

bring makeup if it will make you feel more comfortable. i'm kind of weird about it. i rarely go out in public without it and i certainly never let people take pictures of me if i'm not wearing it. 

that's crazy about the vending machines. i didn't even look at the ones in our hospital when i went on the tour...but i just bought a whole bunch of snacks for morgan's bag so i'm not all that worried about it.


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm so not like that about make up :) 

The only reason I know bout vending machines is when I went to er at like 6weeks I used my debit card bc I wanted a candy and had no change lol.. 

I manage to fit both our stuff in one bag :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your mom's feeling panicky...

i like having separate bags for the two of us. morgan doesn't need as much stuff as i do, so he'll have plenty of room left in his bag for all of the electronics i want to bring.


----------



## annie00

When ur dr checked u did she make the baby head move up n down ? 

Mine did .. I wanted to ask so bad does she have hair lol


----------



## bexxc

no...i don't think he did move the baby's head up and down. he just told me sprout was definitely head down. i don't think they can feel hair during an internal....they didn't show you hair during your u/s?

here's some of sprout's...
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/Sprout_13.jpg


----------



## annie00

Nope I didn't get any hair pics...
I guess she is bald!!! 

So sprout must not be as low as bentlie bc when she first inserted her finger she said wow she is supper low and she said I feel that I said yea she said that's her head I'm moving it... 
How crazy!!!


----------



## bexxc

wow. that's pretty crazy. my doc had to dig around awhile to find my cervix.

i had a heck of a contraction last night trying to get into bed. it stopped me in my tracks and i had to lean forward on the bed and just wait it out. yikes.


----------



## bexxc

i have another checkup today in about 2 hours, then i have more conferences. i already can't wait to be through this week!


----------



## annie00

Ooo that is exciting!!!!!! Bout the contractions... U drinking enough water??

What is ur dr appt for?

I'm just waking up bout to have a cup of coffee and clean house start supper and wrap presents


----------



## bexxc

oh yeah...i drink plenty of water. about 10-12 8oz glasses a day. 

today's appointment was just my regular weekly checkup. we just had to do it earlier in the week because my ob will be out of town for a few days this week. he said starting to have stronger contractions is a great sign at this point since i'm full term. he said having the head start tends to make active labor progress faster, so my body's doing exactly what it needs to. everything is going perfectly right now. no sugar or protein in my wee, i haven't gained any weight in two weeks :happydance:, sprout's heartbeat is strong, and my bump is measuring spot on. i didn't have an internal today, so my appointment was really quick. scheduled my next checkup for a week from tomorrow :)

i got home and started a load of dishes and i'm going to wipe down the counters and clean the toilets before i head off to work for the afternoon.


----------



## annie00

I'm so happy ur appt went good!!!!

I already did my chores for today....

I think I lot my plug... 

Big ole glob of snot creamy color cm and every time I wipe there is more of it...


----------



## bexxc

wow! sounds like you're going to get started soon.


----------



## annie00

And now I'm cramping...... Should I call l&d are wait it out


----------



## bexxc

i think you'll be fine. i had lots of cramping after my internal too.


----------



## annie00

Ok cool.. Wyd


----------



## bexxc

i was at work doing conferences. 

how's your cramping feeling now?


----------



## annie00

I wonder where u been all day!! 

I'm still cramping cramping cramping


----------



## bexxc

like i said, my cramps were pretty intense after my internal. they should settle down soon. have you taken a bath today?


----------



## annie00

Yea I soaked for about 30 mins and still crampy... 

I can't believe I didn't spot..

I had about 5 contractions earlier back to baxk but then stop


----------



## bexxc

i googled it after my exam and it's really common to have lots of cramps, lose some plug, spot, and have contractions. i didn't spot either--and i'm really surprised you didn't with your polyp and all.


----------



## annie00

I know... She was very very very gentle!!!! 

Bc she told me I would bleed but nope... 

I'm so anxious for Thursday... I wanna see if she is going to induce me.. 
What do u think?


----------



## bexxc

i guess it just depends on how your testing goes and how bentlie is moving. has she been pretty busy today?


----------



## bexxc

my fil just called me and told me i have to hold the baby in until he gets back from his hunting trip. he'll actually be out your way...lol most of morgan's family (from his father's side) is from la.


----------



## annie00

I only had one high sugar today.. 

Tbh not nearly like she usually is... She is usually bouncing every where... But she been quite since yesterday!! 

I think with my blood sugar and her size and with me dilating they might go ahead n induce me.. 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's hard not too :(


----------



## bexxc

i'd be so nervous to be induced early...or at all. i don't want to be induced unless they really really have to. i'd rather go all the way to 42 weeks!


----------



## annie00

What part of la? 
Prolly north huh?? 

I have to be induced bc of gd bc the risk of still born is high in the last two weeks ..

I haven't stopped cramping ughhh


----------



## bexxc

i think it's called bienville- it's sort of between monroe and shreveport, but a little more south.

maybe you won't need to be induced. maybe she'll just decide to come on her own before that happens.


----------



## annie00

Maybe she will bc I'm really cramping........ 
It's not going away... 

I know excatly where that is lance goes hunting there too


----------



## bexxc

does it feel like cramps or contractions?


----------



## annie00

Cramps like my period...


----------



## annie00

It's making me sick to my stomach.. And I just pooped n still cramping... Ughhh


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...what have you eaten today?


----------



## annie00

I have has six cramps in ten mins


----------



## annie00

Normal stuff... The usual..


----------



## bexxc

hmmm....sounds too quick to be contractions. maybe your body's gearing up...


----------



## annie00

9 contractions sine 10:27


----------



## annie00

Today I'm 30 days away from edd!!! And 90 percent!!!


----------



## bexxc

how long is each one lasting?


----------



## Jumik

Hmm I wonder how Annie's doing? she hasn't responded to your question yet.


----------



## bexxc

she might have gone to bed. it was pretty late over there :)

how are you doing this morning?


----------



## annie00

Okay so my vagina hurts so bad I can barely move lances mawmaw made me call dr bc she thinks I might have dilated more


----------



## bexxc

i've had some pain and pressure in that region as well. it makes it pretty uncomfortable to move my legs. last night morgan had to help me put my feet up! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

what does your doctor think?


----------



## annie00

Yes Bex it's that bad ... I can barely get luttA bed.. 

That plus the cramps that I'm still having btw and the thick cm.. I dunno what to think...

I'm waiting on dr to call mme baxk


----------



## annie00

I have a feeling she is about to be here.. It's weird..


----------



## bexxc

yeah- it was definitely less than comfortable getting around work yesterday and it's really difficult to get in and out of bed for the 100 times i have to pee every night. even getting up and down off the toilet is getting hard! i have really thick cm too. wonder what that's all about...


----------



## annie00

R u cramping too??


----------



## bexxc

i had a little cramping last night, but it doesn't seem to be as constant as yours. i'm definitely sore all the time though. there's absolutely no break from that!


----------



## annie00

I'm even sore when laying down with shooting pains towards my vagina and I'm still cramping .... 
I shouldn't have called dr but for mawmaw sake 

I'm really hurting


----------



## bexxc

has the doc called back yet? can you make an appointment to go in and get some kind of explanation?


----------



## annie00

She just called got to be there for one


----------



## bexxc

did she sound concerned at all?


----------



## annie00

Yes right away she said come in


----------



## bexxc

hmmm...what is it- about noon over there? 

i've had some lightning crotch too. :haha: yikes.


----------



## bexxc

do you think she's going to induce you today?


----------



## annie00

Yea it's 12:15 lances mawmaw will be here at 12/30 to get me..


I don't think she will induce me I think I might have this baby... 
My baxk is hurting now 

And I have tons tons tons of cm


----------



## bexxc

do you think you're in labor now???? are you having contractions???? timing them?


----------



## bexxc

what's the consistency of your cm?


----------



## annie00

Very milky....


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your appointment. please let me know what's going on asap...


----------



## annie00

They sending me to hospital for 24 hours bc my blood pressure is high.. And protein in urine...


----------



## bexxc

oh geez. pre e? 

i'm off to work, but i'll be able to check in in between meetings.


----------



## Jumik

I'm fine Bexx washed all the baby things between yesterday and this morning. I went ahead and did it by hand because something seems to be wrong with the washer. I may have overdone it though 'cause I had some sharp back pains after.

Oh Annie I hope everything goes well. Take it easy.


----------



## annie00

They doin 24 hour urine test to determine protein .. 
N monitoring Bp I was having contractions but not pattern


----------



## bexxc

jumik- sorry about your washer! it would've taken me forever to do all that by hand! no wonder you're sore!

annie- how are you feeling? do they have you on an iv for hydration? how frequent are your contractions? is your bp going down at all now that you're resting?


----------



## bexxc

how ya feelin, hun?


----------



## annie00

Hi I been having contractions they forced 3 bags of fluid down n still contracting I'm dilated 1 and a half.. 

I won't no nothing till tomorrow at 3 .... 

They just undid monitor and have me sleeping pills


----------



## bexxc

sleep well, sweetie. hope you get lots of rest. is bentlie in any danger?


----------



## annie00

Not that I know of.. I'm trying to sleep but I'm still contracting


----------



## bexxc

well, good that there's no danger. do they have any idea why this is happening so early?


----------



## annie00

No none... I won't no more till tomorrow my contractions were going crazy!!!!


----------



## bexxc

is your mom there with you?


----------



## annie00

Yes n so is lance but only one person in here allowed after 9 so she is in the lobby waiting.. 

My contractions chilled out big time and they gave me pain Meds so I'm trying to get rest now :)


----------



## bexxc

glad things have slowed down from you. i hadn't heard from you in awhile...i was kinda hoping you'd be asleep. not that i don't love chatting, but you must be exhausted!


----------



## annie00

Yes I am but cAtching a head ache now


----------



## annie00

Made it threw th night I'm still having contractions ughh


----------



## bexxc

so have they decided what they're going to do with you yet?

more insomnia for me. thank goodness today is my last day back at work.


----------



## annie00

Well I have to the start the 24 hr urine Test.. Bc I had blood in my pee n now they r going to Catherine me I'm so fucking scared


----------



## bexxc

do you have a uti? what's causing the blood in your urine? so you'll be in the hospital a whole extra day? 

don't worry about the catheter. it will be uncomfortable, but not painful. you'll have to have one if you're having an epidural anyway because you can't get out of bed to pee. good luck and please keep me updated.


----------



## annie00

Blood in urine is from cervix exam...


----------



## bexxc

oh well that's nothing serious :)

how are you feeling?


----------



## annie00

I'm cramping few contractions and pain from catheter


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry, hun. have they given you any new info or are you just sitting around waiting?


----------



## annie00

Just waiting I'm cramping very bad they bout to bring me pain relief


----------



## bexxc

when do you think a doc will be in to see you today?


----------



## annie00

She already came in twice today... It all depends on results tommorriw


----------



## bexxc

i wish you didn't have to wait so long... :(


----------



## bexxc

have you had another internal? are you continuing to dilate?


----------



## annie00

My last exam was this morning 

1cm n half..

Won't have another if I'm not cintractioning frequent


----------



## bexxc

have you gotten any rest at all?


----------



## annie00

Yea but I'm supper uncomfortable now


----------



## bexxc

just from lying in bed or is something else going on?


----------



## annie00

From laying in bed plus catheter


----------



## bexxc

so i guess you'll find out more tomorrow morning?


----------



## annie00

Yea sweetie


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you have to wait so long. well, if they decide to induce you, at least you already have the catheter in so you don't have to go through that again for your epi. is lance behaving himself?


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right... 

He was nAd last night but today been better he went home n showered let dogs out n washed some clothes.. 

Dr told me if they do send me home it's strict bed rest.. 

Girl I have been having crazy ass contractions


----------



## bexxc

what's your gut telling you? do you think they'll send you home or induce?

are your contractions regular at all?

i had the weirdest random contraction last night. i actually started laughing because it was so strange. i got up to pee and as soon as i started peeing, a contraction started. oh my gosh! it was so uncomfortable! i just sat there on the pot waiting for it to be over! what a sight! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Wow lmao!!! 

My gut is being silent.... 

They only let one person stay in room with me and my mom is staying so lance is got to go in waiting room to skeep.. I'm so upset


----------



## annie00

Well my mom blew up n we got in huge fight n now she left own her way home 4 hours away..


----------



## bexxc

oh no, honey! what happened????


----------



## annie00

She got all pissed off bc I wanted her to go sleep at my house n blew up...


----------



## bexxc

why was she upset about that?


----------



## bexxc

is lance with you now?


----------



## bexxc

hey, hun. thinking of you and hoping you've been able to calm down since your fight with your mom and get some rest. you're going to need it if they decide to induce tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

Hey sweets lance is with me ... 
I'm bout to eat breakfast n then put baby on monitor n in a hour my test will be done thank goodness and we find our wat Is going to happen

I'm feeling ok they come every so often to put numbing stuff on my catheter in waiting now.. 

How r u


----------



## bexxc

i'm finally officially done with work, so i'm pretty happy this morning. it's nice to know that i don't have to go back for a long time!

i hope you get to go home today. you're probably pretty sick of being in the hospital!


----------



## annie00

That's great sweeti no more work yay!!!!! 

So after all the testing my protein is good I have a appt Monday and ultra sound wesnday and possiable induced Thursday r next Thursday!!


----------



## bexxc

that's great! has you bp gone down a bit? is lance going to let you get all the rest you need at home? has bentlie been moving well? have they given you any reason for what happened? 

sorry to bombard you with questions! :blush:


----------



## annie00

Yes we r both so tired ... He has stuff to do outside the house... And he is going to work tomorrow unless I go into labor...


----------



## bexxc

try to get comfy when you get home and sleep, sleep, sleep!!!! you and bentlie need all the rest you guys can get!


----------



## annie00

Yes I know.. I have mild pre e and ill have a baby in two weeks


----------



## bexxc

betcha you pop before i do! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!!! I am so sorry for being MIA... I feel like I have missed so much!! gah! Trying to catch up...

Annie, bless your heart, I am so sorry for all that you have been going through! :hugs: poor dear!! I am really glad to hear that you're going home now and that things are OK for the moment...just take it really easy and keep yourself your #1 priority!! 

Bexxc, CONGRATS on being full term! So exciting! How are you feeling???

Well AFM, things have been busy... went on a trip to Vancouver to do my last comprehensive exam (I passed!!!!) and facilitate a workshop, then I flew to Ottawa for a conference and a quick visit with some friends. My MOH, who lives there, threw a surprise engagement party for me! I was so shocked I started to cry! 3 of my other bridesmaids came into town for the event (one one was missing who lives on the West Coast), it was really touching :)

In fertility news (haha, oh, the irony) - I FINALLY saw my FS on October! What a nice man. I really, really, really liked him. He looked at my blood results again, and basically said I am within the normal ranges for EVERYTHING. He says he doesn't expect that we're going to find anything at all. The only test I have left to do is the HSG X-ray. I've been trying to get in for the past 2 months though, and it's been booked solid (argh). So we were planning on waiting until next cycle (hoping that I would be able to get an appointment), but dear Jamie was pretty eager when I got home and our "preventative" measures went out the window (dare I say he is more eager to make a baby than I am?!?). So this has now turned into a "trying" cycle, haha. Although I think I came home on O day, so I'm not sure what chances we'll get.

In terms of treatment options for subsequent pregnancies, FS and I had a long chat...he wants me to continue with the baby aspirin and progesterone (but prescribed me prometrium as a less costly/less messy alternative to the crinone). I asked about heparin/lovenox, and he said he honestly wouldn't recommend it at this point as there is no evidence to indicate that I have any clotting issues, and that for that reason some of the potential side effects could outweight the benefits of using it. So here we are again. sigh!

ETA: Forgot to mention that FS thinks that at least 2-3 of my pregnancies were likely chromosomal abnormalities, especially the first one (blighted ovum) and the 2nd one (early loss at 6 weeks like a heavy period - he said he would consider that a chemical). The only one he said he was concerned about was November baby boy (normal chromosomal analysis). So, I'm not sure if that's encouraging, or not...?


----------



## bexxc

hope- you've been a busy little lady!!!! how sweet about your engagement party! do you have any pics from it? that must have been so much fun!!! and congrats on your exam! i'm sorry it's a bit frustrating that they can't find anything "wrong" to point to, but your doc sounds very thorough and reasonable, so it seems like you're in good hands. my doctor's office didn't seem to have a preference between the prometrium and the crinone. if they had samples of the prometrium to give out, i always got those, but he would write prescriptions for crinone. 

i'm feeling pretty decent considering how giant i am! my biggest issue right now (totally NOT A COMPLAINT because i'm so happy to be where i am!) is the constant soreness. the lower part of my bump and my pubic area feel sore all the time. it's hard to get up from a lying or seated position and it makes it uncomfortable to walk around. the other day it was so bad, when i got home from work and sat on the sofa, morgan actually had to help me lift my legs up on the ottoman!!!! :haha: how ridiculous i must look! i've started having occasional contractions, but no real signs that sprout's arrival is imminent and i'm happy to keep him/her in there baking as long as possible!

so glad to hear from you, hun!!!! don't be a stranger!!!


----------



## annie00

Omg hey hope!!!! 

How r u sweetie!!! 

I'm so glad I finally saw ur fs!! 

I'm own way home my hand is so swollen I can't close fingers..

Lance is making a big deal about havin to stay 24 hours ONCE baby is out in the hospital!! 

He is driving me insane.. 

He told me once I'm laboring he will stay but once I have her he is gonna leave and go do whatever he needs to do.. 
I feel like he is being a really bad parent already and my heart is broken. 

If I start having contractions for 2 hours that's 5 mins apart to go in.. 

I have been cramping so much.. 

We might have baby on same day Bex!


----------



## bexxc

it would be so funny if that happened!

why is your hand swollen???

is lance surprised that you have to stay in the hospital for awhile after bentlie is born? what did he think was going to happen? she just pops out and you hop in the car and go home right after? what the hell does he need to go do right afterwards that's so much more important than his family???? that just makes me fuming mad! :growlmad:


----------



## hopestruck

Aww, I bet you are feeling big! hehe! That's understandable about the pain - I have definitely heard that a lot of discomfort comes along with the end of pregnancy. That's cute about Morgan pulling you off the couch, hehe :) OH, and congrats to you for finishing up at work! That must feel great! Absolutely nothing to do but nest and relax before Sprout arrives. Aw man, I can't WAIT to see your and Annie's little ones!! SOOOO soon!!!! yeaaah!!! :happydance:

I have a couple pics...not the best quality as they were on my friend's phone...but here they are:

One with a few people from around the table - I am in the brown shirt (to the left of the girl in white). 


Here's a shot of the girls at the party - from left, my friends J, E, and then my bridesmaid M, MOH S, Me (in the white coat), and bridesmaid A :)


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, I agree with Bexxc, pretty sure Lance's biggest priority should be the safety of you and his baby! He will get his act together.


----------



## annie00

Looks like y'all had a blast hope!! 

I don't know what he was thinking he doesn't like the hospital but hell who does!!! 

I am so heart broke


----------



## annie00

Yea hope that's what I keep telling him but he says I only want him there bc I want him stuck up my ass!!! Wtf


----------



## hopestruck

He's being a d*ck! He's probably just in crisis mode because it is finally becoming real that he is going to be a father! LOL! Men...  It's not fair that he's acting this way but people are strange - we tend to freak out in moments before we know our world is going to change. Honestly, I am sure he will shape up. :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

hope- looks like you guys had a great time!!! 

annie- i'm so sorry. i'd be really upset too. i can't imagine that he doesn't understand why it's important for you to all be together. you're going to need his love and support and so is bentlie.


----------



## bexxc

i sure hope he changes his mind/attitude!


----------



## annie00

I hope he does too ughh


----------



## bexxc

were you able to nap when you got home? i just woke up. did a little cleaning today, but nothing major.


----------



## annie00

I rep so good 
Lance fell asleep on recliner n I crawled into bed!!!! 
N crashed got up n ate n folded two loads of clothes warmed up left over supper and did the dishes now I'm watching the Simpsons eating apples


----------



## bexxc

i thought you were supposed to be on strict bed rest! tsk tsk! i don't think that includes doing laundry!!! [-X you need to take care of yourself, sweetie! i think lance can handle doing a little laundry. and if he can't, i guess he doesn't get clean clothes! take care of that baby, lil mama!!!!


----------



## annie00

I know sweetie!!! But I have horriable OCD so it drives me insane!! He will wash but not fold them.. 

I am cramping really intense.. 
I already had a bathe but I'm thinking about going take another one and drink some milk... 

I can't feel up tonight food wise I'm hungry hungry hungry


----------



## bexxc

i think having an appetite is a good sign.

trust me- i know how hard it is to not clean and keep a perfect house, but you have to think about your health and bentlie's health. please please please follow doctor's orders.


----------



## annie00

I am sweets


----------



## bexxc

good. the last couple of weeks of pregnancy can (as you already know) be really stressful on your body- and bentlie's too. you have to take it easy.


----------



## annie00

But u hve had such a Awsome prefnanxy!! 

Ur so lucky


----------



## bexxc

yeah- things have gone pretty smoothly for me. i have been really fortunate.

i need to figure out what i'm going to eat. i don't want to wait until 9:00 again! i'm so much better about feeding myself when morgan is here.


----------



## bexxc

maybe i'll make some whole wheat spaghetti.


----------



## annie00

No wonder why ur so skinny before preggo y'all eat so healthy we don't... Lol..

Omg u have only 16 days left till edd!!!!!!

I just know u going to have him soon!!


----------



## bexxc

we'll see...i'm not so sure. i feel like i have a lot of pressure in my lower belly and pubic area, but when i look at my bump, it hasn't dropped at all yet. at least i don't think it has. i think sprout might be in there for awhile!


----------



## annie00

He doesn't have to drop till day of delivery sweetie.. U just never know....


----------



## annie00

Pressure is wat makes cervix dilate


----------



## bexxc

i read that more often than not with your first baby, it usually drops a couple weeks before delivery...but not often. i don't know. i just don't really feel like it's going to happen anytime soon, but i could be totally wrong. could happen tonight for all i know! it would with my luck- morgan's working the night shift.


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh, annie! i'm such a dummy. i was so worried about what was going on with you at the hospital that i didn't even tell you i received your package yesterday afternoon! thank you so much for thinking of sprout! you've been the sweetest bump buddy!


----------



## Jumik

Awwwww you guys have grown to be such sweet friends to each other. It would be nice if you guys could meet up some day.


----------



## annie00

Ur very welcome Bex!!!! 
I hope u get use out of it! 
I bought me one last week too I really liked it so I thought h would too!! 

I know jumik wouldn't that be cool!! 

How r y'all today? 

I just woke up at 11am 
I didn't do my blood sugar bc when my alarm went off I was so tired I didn't even hear it.. 

Ill start tomorrow


----------



## annie00

Did I tell u how much she weighs?? 

6lbs and 3 oz?? 
I thought she would be alot bigger than that but nope..


----------



## bexxc

i would be fun for us to be able to meet up somewhere someday.

how are you feeling today, annie? are things a little calmer now? 

i had a dream last night that i lost my mucus plug/had bloody show. i wonder if my subconscious is getting nervous about/anxious for labor...


----------



## Jumik

I'm good, doing some cleaning and washing. I dreamt my baby just popped out of me. I was happy but worried at the same time because I was no where near a hospital. Really weird!


----------



## bexxc

what a funny dream. pop! have a baby!


----------



## annie00

I'm good Bex just got done eating lunch and I'm still hungry wtf lol!! 

I have no clue what's up with me.. 

I'm cramping still lower back aches ways new.. 

I'm waiting for lance to get home so he can do some chores around the house... 

How r u feeling Bex? 
Maybe u r getting ready hunnie!!


----------



## bexxc

wow...she's still so little. i think sprout must be a lot bigger than that s/he was 3lbs 12oz at 31 weeks. 

i'm feeling okay. i didn't sleep well last night, so i'm a bit tired and i think i'll end up taking a nap today. i want some breakfast, but i'm having trouble (as seems to be the norm lately) deciding what to eat.


----------



## bexxc

i was just looking at a fetal growth chart and 6lb 3oz is spot on 50th percentile for her gestational age. crazy!

sprout was in 53rd percentile at last u/s. if that pattern has continued, s/he'd be just under 7 and a half lbs right now.


----------



## xEmmaDx

Anyone get a negative with a clear blue digital and end up pregnant? I am 3 or 4 days late so tested using one. I am never late so now I am confused.


----------



## bexxc

hi emma. i got a positive on a cbd @ 9dpo.

maybe try testing with a non digi test first as they can be a bit more sensitive. are you sure you o'd when you think you did?


----------



## xEmmaDx

bexxc said:


> hi emma. i got a positive on a cbd @ 9dpo.
> 
> maybe try testing with a non digi test first as they can be a bit more sensitive. are you sure you o'd when you think you did?

Hi thanks for the reply. No I am not sure if I ovulated when I thought because I just went by the 14 day after period rule so really could have been anytime. I just don't get why I am late when I never am. Grr the waiting I hate it wish I'd either get a bfp or af so I can move on to next month.


----------



## bexxc

sorry it's been a frustrating tww for you. i always found it really helpful to temp chart. then i always knew when to expect af.


----------



## annie00

Bentlie was weighing 4lb 12 oz at 33 weeks 

What does the percentage mean? 

Emma hi and welcome!! 
Wor of advice that 14 day rule is a myth hardly noone O on that day... U should try use in opks are temping to get a better idea of what is normal for u..

Bex I are a sandwhkch and breaded chicken patty bag of chips and two bowls of cereal!! 

What is wrong with me at this rate I'm gonnna gain tons of weight!!! 
I'm weighing 218 right now :( 

Usually I eat a bag of chips n sandwhkch and I'm full as hell but nope


----------



## bexxc

i weigh 5 more lbs than you do! but i haven't gained in like 2 weeks. i hope my weight gain just stops now. i can't believe how huge i am!!!!! ick!

50th percentile is exactly average. baby's technically considered healthy anywhere between the 11th and 89th percentile.


----------



## xEmmaDx

annie00 said:


> Bentlie was weighing 4lb 12 oz at 33 weeks
> 
> What does the percentage mean?
> 
> Emma hi and welcome!!
> Wor of advice that 14 day rule is a myth hardly noone O on that day... U should try use in opks are temping to get a better idea of what is normal for u..
> 
> Hi annie, Yeah I am going to next month if not pregnant. Just wish either my af or my bfp would hurry up already lol.


----------



## bexxc

yeah- it can be super difficult to be patient. and honestly, it doesn't get any better once you're pregnant. you still have lots to wait for. next ob appointment, next ultrasound, next gestational milestone...

how long have you been ttc?


----------



## annie00

So she is healthy?? 

Tbh I don't find I'm huge I find my belly is do hard all the time it's hurts n my face Is so swollen !!! I can't wait to try to lose this weight . 
I can still fit in my size 13 pants but can't button em bc my belly in the way I was in a 9/10 when got preggo!!

Omg no it doesn't get better!! 
It's the longest 9months ever tbh !! 
Every appt is usually boring and when u start going weekly it gets old fast bc u get checked every week n it hurt..


Bex fair warning when u at the hospital and u start contracting really good like I was they checked me 4 diff times in one day omg it gets so sore below and it hurts like hell. So I could only imiagne when u only dilated 4 n they keep checking... 
Even when they used a qtip to but iodine before Cather it made me tense up I guess bc everything is so swollen n sore.. 
I finally stopped bleeding.. I was bleeding alot.. From checking me


----------



## bexxc

as far as her weight goes, if their measurements were accurate, she's exactly average. 

my face isn't swollen, but my hands are. i have to wear my wedding ring on my pinky finger!!!! by my face, you'd never know i was pregnant!

yeah- i can only imagine that's pretty uncomfortable. my cervix is still pretty far back and my doc had to dig around quite a bit for it at my last appt. that was uncomfortable enough. i'm sure contracting and dilating just makes it all that much worse. my cooter's sore as it is- especially when i lay down at night!


----------



## annie00

Yea I know.. 
Noone told us how much pain we would have to go threw to get our baby!! 

My hands isn't as swollen since they took the iv out .. 

But lord my lips n nose wow!!!!! 

It's crazy huge!!!! 

I put my ring on for my baby shower and I couldn't get it off let's just say u might want to take the ring off soon bc my dr was telling me some women swell so much they have to cut ring off!!!!!! 
So u might want to take it off n put it in jewelry box just Incase ..


----------



## bexxc

my ankles look so much less swollen since i stopped working, so that's nice. 

wow- i can't imagine my lips and nose swelling. that hasn't happened to me at all!


----------



## annie00

Yea it's crazy!! 
I don't look at my face in mirror bc it's so horriable looking... 

Ughh I just got a horriable headache..


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure you look beautiful, sweetie!

keep an eye on the headache. headache/eye pressure can be a sign on worsening pre e.


----------



## annie00

Oh lord I thought I was just getting sick I have eye pressure under my eye n head ache


----------



## bexxc

it could be that you're just getting sick. just keep an eye on it and if it gets severe, call your ob.


----------



## annie00

Ok I will do.. 
Ughh I got to get out this damn house lance wants to go buy our friends house and eat... 
Umm I think I might go


----------



## bexxc

is that okay for you to do? shouldn't you be keeping your feet up and resting?


----------



## annie00

Yea I will be resting there it's a screen in porch with big comfy chairs n ill prop my feet up


----------



## bexxc

good :)


----------



## annie00

We ate I sat down and my baxk started hurting we stayed maybe 2 hrs and we left we r home now.. Wyd


----------



## bexxc

we just finished dinner and now we're watching some tv. i have to clean up my dinner mess soon :)

sorry your back was hurting. did you at least have fun being out of the house?


----------



## annie00

Yea it was nice...

Tomorrow I'm debating on if I should wash my moms sheets d take it easy.. 
I said to myself if I have baby before I wash sheets she can wash them.. Lol..

I'm so damn tired!! Think its going to be nite nite soon ..


----------



## bexxc

i really think you should take it easy. can't lance wash them?


----------



## annie00

Yea but this bed rest is kicking my butt!!'
How do I stay stilk


----------



## bexxc

i don't know :( i guess just try to keep in mind that it's what's best for bentlie. have lance bring you some magazines. maybe some crossword puzzles or sudoku? just try to keep yourself as entertained as possible. it's really important to keep your little lady in there just a little while longer.


----------



## annie00

Well time changed last night.. 
So we was in bed for 10am and we both were wide awake for 6am.. Lance went to lowes to get some wood and breakfast I stayed here this is going to be a long as day!!! 
It's only 8am wow!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies, how are you doing this Sunday? :)

We had a rough night yesterday. Switched our dog food brands and puppy was up all night with the runs :( I took him out 3x between 9:30pm and 12:30am... then around 2am, Jamie thought he was just being whiny and started ignoring his cries... until he pooped in his crate :( Poor thing! So we had to get up and put the laundry on, wash the crate, floor, blanket, etc... lol, the things we do for pets!


----------



## annie00

Wow hope I hate Those nights !!! 

I have had plenty of them!! 

Our pets r just like our kids :)


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, that's totally how we see ours, too! Good training ;)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## bexxc

oh hope, i'm sorry your lil pup isn't feeling well! poor thing!

annie- i know it's going to be hard. just keep thinking of bentlie. the longer she stays in there, the better off she'll be. her lungs will be more developed, her brain will be more developed, and she'll have more body fat to help her better regulate her temperature. every day counts! :)

i'm 38 weeks today! getting closer!


----------



## hopestruck

You guys are insanely close... it's so weird to think about - seems like time has FLOWN by, but has also gone by very slowly.


----------



## bexxc

you're absolutely right! it's like being in some weird time warp! it's like half of me has raced ahead at light speed and the other half of me has plodded along at a painfully slow pace. thankfully, the two halves are catching up to each other now! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Well.. 
I did light moderate house cleaning dish washer floors n vaccumed .. I know I wasn't suppose to put I feel good today so I did a little bit and washed moms sheets... 

The wind is blowing like hell and the weather is about to get bad!!


----------



## bexxc

oh, sweetie...please. you have to let that stuff go for now. you're probably feeling better because you've been resting. please, hun. it's so much better for bentlie if you take it easy. your doctors really do know best. they have a lot of training and experience in this. pretty pretty please....


----------



## annie00

Congrats on 38 weeks!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!

Ur so damn close!!!!


----------



## annie00

I am... 
I'm not doing nothing eles I promise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Have you experienced any of Sandy where you live Annie?


----------



## annie00

Oh no thank goodness I live in louisiana


----------



## bexxc

just remember...they told you STRICT bed rest. that means only get out of bed to wee and take a quick shower!


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, just take it as an opportunity to relax... catch up on some crappy reality TV, movies you've wanted to see, read a good book (50 shades of grey is easy and entertaining ;)), etc...maybe call a friend to come over to hang out and play cards or have tea?

PS. This is my 1000th post! Thinking maybe I'll switch to "chat happy" now? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

congrats! you're chat happy!!!! glad we could help you get there! :haha:


----------



## annie00

I know.. 
It's just my dogs need a bathe before she gets here!! They starting to smell like a dog.. 

But I'm not doing anything I'm watching tv right now.. 
:)


----------



## bexxc

NO!!!!! DO NOT BATHE YOUR DOGS!!!!! i'm sure lance can handle that. and if he can't, they can just smell like dogs!


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! 
I'm not I was just thinking out loud!!!!!!! 

They just gonna have to smell like dogs bc he isn't gonna do it.. :)


----------



## bexxc

argh! i'm going to fly out there and kick his ass!!!! why can't he bathe the dogs??? morgan has been cleaning the litter box for like the entire 2 years we were ttc plus my whole pregnancy. and i mean not just scooping it, but actually emptying the whole thing and washing/wiping it out when it needs it. lance needs to grow a pair!


----------



## annie00

Morgan is such a good man!!!! 

Lance isn't going to do anything that is not for him!!

I'm having a few contractions ..


----------



## bexxc

just lay down, have some nice, cool water, and rest! you've really got to stay in bed. i know you don't like messes, but it's not the end of the world. it'll all still be there when you're more physically ready to handle it.


----------



## hopestruck

LOL, I agree with Bexxc that Lance can wash the dogs...if they are really stinky, maybe Lance could pick up some of the no-rinse shampoo. We have some for Paisley - you just spray it on and towel off. Works pretty well when she's kinda icky but we don't have time for a full on bath.


----------



## annie00

That's good to no hope thanks!! 

FYI on the iPhone I found some lullaby apps where is plays them its so sweet!! I was holding it by my belly :)


----------



## bexxc

aw! i'm going to have to go check that out!


----------



## annie00

Yea it's so sweet!!!
How u like ur phone??


----------



## bexxc

i love it. i'm still not done setting it up yet though. i haven't transferred my music from my old ipod and i haven't finished downloading all my usual apps- definitely already have the contraction timer though!


----------



## annie00

Yea it's a good thing to have... 

:)


----------



## bexxc

and i really love the talk to text feature! so awesome. i'm such a dork. i spend about half an hour the other day asking siri ridiculous questions to see what she would say.


----------



## annie00

Lmao!!!
Yes I do that on my iPad!! Love it :)


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies how r y'all? 

I have a appt in two hours wondering if I dilated anymore??


----------



## bexxc

good luck at your appointment. mine's on wednesday. i'm not really sure if he'll do another internal or not. 

try not to worry about bentlie's weight. remember- you're about 4 weeks behind all those ladies and babies put on most of their fat in the last weeks. your little girl is right where she's supposed to be.


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning lovelies!

Good luck at your appt Annie, I hope everything goes well! Keep us posted :)

Bex what are you up to today?


----------



## bexxc

good morning, hope! i'm just hanging around the house. going to get a little bit of cleaning done, but i'm getting really sore so housework is becoming pretty difficult. i'll really just be tidying things up and maintaining from here on out. 

what are you up to?


----------



## Jumik

Hey ladies!
Annie be sure to put your health and Bentlie's health FIRST! Hope all goes well at your appointment.

Bexx you need to start slowing down as well. YAY for 38 weeks!

Hope, nice to hear from you after so long.

Oh I had an obs appointment today. Baby is fine, i'm fine everything is measuring on track. Third opinion says she is still a she lol. And she's head down but I don't think she's engaged.


----------



## bexxc

don't worry- i'm definitely spending most of my day with my feet up on the ottoman! i couldn't move quickly if i wanted to! :haha: i'm okay with it. morgan will just have to pick up some of the slack- which he's usually fine with. 

how are you feeling today, hun?


----------



## annie00

Bp is high again protein in urine again dilate 1-2 
Having tons of contractions on nst 

And possiable induction on Friday if specialist on wesnday thinks so


----------



## bexxc

sorry that borderline pre e continues to be an issue :hugs: what time is your appointment with the specialist on wed?


----------



## Jumik

Oh sorry to hear that Annie wished she could have baked a lot longer, but at the same time I am happy that she has the best fighting chance being 37+ weeks on Friday.

Bexx I am great! We must have crossposted as I added an edit to my original post on how I am doing.


----------



## hopestruck

Aww, sorry you continue to be sore, Bex! Soon it willl be over and you'll be a different kind of sore ;) But it will all be worth it (as you well know!!) 

Jumik, nice to see you too!! :hi: So glad to hear your little girl is doing great!! Do you have plans for what kind of delivery you want (assuming things go well)?

Wow Annie, sorry about the Pre-E.... crazy that you could have Bentlie in your arms as soon as Friday! What a week! I know it's madness but after she comes i know everything will feel right :hugs: 

Well AFM, not much going on. Working at home. Can't remember if I mentioned it but we moved to a new house (house-sitting until March). It's in the country and it's so beautiful here. I really like it - so much better than our last place! 

Ooooh, we are also leaning towards booking our wedding venue! We already penciled in one place, but after a lot of thought and talking, I think we're actually going to scrap it and go for another place that we had thought of initially (and we went to visit when we were in Toronto). It's a beautiful restaurant called Sassafraz, and we'll rent out the whole top floor for both the ceremony + reception. The space is a bit tight so we can't have a formal dinner, but we're going to go for a later ceremony (around 7pm) and a cocktail & appies reception. Here's the website for the restaurant: https://www.sassafraz.ca/


----------



## bexxc

hope- that venue looks fabulous!!!! it's so modern looking and elegant! i say go for it!


----------



## annie00

How exciting hope about ur wedding I bet ur just tickled pink!!!! 

Yea she told me maybe even the specialist will think I need to be induced the same day wesnday she just isn't sure are Thursday r Friday.. 
She even said the specialist might even try to hold off till next week.. Depending on my blood sugars n bp but last time I went he said when ur Bp and protein in urine starts going up then its time to take baby... 

So I'm going eat a Popeyes and got to go run in and get a cake for lance his bday is tomorrow..
My appt is at 11 wesnday.. 

And if they do hold off on induction I have a appt Friday..


----------



## bexxc

morgan's birthday is on wed :)


----------



## bexxc

wed. is also the anniversary of our first date...10 years!!!!


----------



## Jumik

That venue is lovely hope. I just realised you're from Canada. I have family in St. Catherines and Nelson. They moved to Canada about 22 yrs ago.

As far as birth plan goes. We're not that fortunate to have a say in a birth plan in our public health care system. We have no epi and if you have to do a c-sec you get general anesthesia so you're knocked out the whole time. So 'my' birth plan is to go all natural and leave it to the doctor's discretion as I couldn't afford to have a choice and do it at a private hospital or birthing centre. It would have costed me around US$8,000 or more, plus monthly obs charges on top of my endocrinologist bills to have my baby privately (the cost of living here is far higher). Even after all of that money spent, if something goes wrong in the private hospital they send you straight to the public hospital. Luckily I have a sufficient measure of faith in our public health care.


----------



## bexxc

wow- that is really expensive. i was just talking to our hospital yesterday. after our insurance coverage, we pay about $3000 out of pocket. that's without epidural and assuming no c-section or other emergency measures. anything else is an add on.


----------



## annie00

Bex so ur not gonna get a epi?


----------



## bexxc

i haven't really decided yet. i'm going into labor with a completely open mind. i'll probably end up getting one, but i'm not making up my mind until i'm in the situation.


----------



## annie00

Wow strong women,..

All my nurses at the hospital are preggo and she is a rn and I asked her if she was going natural she said hell no she has seen to many women wanting a epi and its too late .. She also said a epi is a lot better in the transition ... So she said she is getting one...
I'm not telling h what to do just wanted to share that :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i know transition is a bitch, but it's also the shortest phase of labor. like i said, i'll probably get one, i'm just not making up my mind about ANYTHING until i know what i'm facing.


----------



## annie00

I hear u !!! Lol 

I want one As soon as I can get one... 

They had to make me take a pain shot last week I mean make me I didn't want to at all!!!


----------



## bexxc

i just don't want to get it too early. it can slow down and even stop labor and make it so you don't know when to push or can't push when you need to. it's also not without its medical risks, so i don't want it unless i really need it.


----------



## annie00

I know it can be dangerous but I'm a whimp lol !!!!!

I'm cooking a pizza what u cookin


----------



## bexxc

i'm making balsamic turkey burgers. :) yummers.


----------



## annie00

Well I didn't cook afte all .. 
We went ate gumbo at his grandmas..


----------



## bexxc

sounds just as tasty!!! how are you feeling this evening?


----------



## annie00

I'm bout to blow up!! 

Lance destroyed the house there is dirt all over the floors and everything is outta place!!! 

Other than that I'm having contractions and I'm tired even though I slept 4 hour this after noon


----------



## bexxc

what the heck did he do????


----------



## bexxc

just take some deep breaths and try to stay calm. stressing out and getting angry isn't good for you bp.


----------



## annie00

He has a remote control race car and he dicided to work on It on the kitchen table and our dirt n mud everywhere


----------



## bexxc

what an ass! oh my gosh! if he's not going to clean, the least he could do is not make a mess!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea an do u think he is cleaning? 
Nope he is sitting playing iPad!!

Just talked to my friend n she is gonna let my dogs out in the mornings and after lunch and then my mom will let them out when they get home in the evening... 
So my dogs r taking care of... 
So I'm all set!!


----------



## bexxc

what a relief that must be to have your furbabies all good to go! we'll probably just leave a bunch of food out for tess when we leave and if we're gone longer than we expect, my mom can come down here and give her some more food.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's so good about cats they take care if them selfs :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah- that part is pretty nice. but overall their just major pains in the ass! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lmao!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i just ordered 6 extra envelope sheets for our snuggle nest. hopefully they get here before i go into labor so i have time to wash them.


----------



## annie00

What kinda sheets is that? 

When mom comes she is gonna go get stuff to cook... And do a lil grocery shopping for us....


----------



## bexxc

we're co sleeping with a snuggle nest before sprout moves into the bassinet...

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Delight...8&qid=1352177605&sr=8-1&keywords=snuggle+nest

and i wanted to make sure we had plenty of sheets for it.


----------



## annie00

Ok okay... I see

I have a co sleeper to.. But I dunno if I'm gonna use it unless to put in living room bc I have her pack n play /bassinet on side of my bed and I can touch it...


----------



## bexxc

we'll be moving to that eventually, but i've heard the cosleeper is a little more convenient for bfing. and morgan will get to be right next to the baby too instead of just me- easier for bonding. i'm not sure if it will work out well for us, but i wanted to have both ready so we could easily see what we like better. anyway, i already have several sets of pack n play sheets, but i realized i only have one for the snuggle nest. oops!


----------



## Birdling

Hi Ladies!

I've been avidly reading this thread all through and it is an amazing record of pregnancy from conception to (nearly) birth! I loved it, thanks so much for sharing it all with us 

Just wanted to wish you all luck for the births and everything that comes after :flower:

And a quick question - I'm in the UK and they never do internal examinations here. Why do they do them in the US, what are they looking for? :shrug:

xx


----------



## annie00

Hi birding!!!!! 
How r u?

I'm glad u enjoyed this thread!! It's not over yet :)

They so inteenal checks to look for dilation.... 
They started me at 34 weeks bc I'm high risk but usually don't start normal prefnanxy till 36 weeks


----------



## Jumik

I think they don't do internals for us until we're due or in labour, whichever comes first. We follow the British system in most aspects still becasue we were once a British Colony.

My nursery stuff is in the distribution centre in Miami now.:happydance: It's only a matter of time till it reaches Trinidad. I'm so excited now. I know once it reaches and gets set up it will all be real and nerve wracking from that point.


----------



## bexxc

hi birding! feel free to stick around- i'm sure this thread will transition right into parenthood and you'll be able to read about all the antics of a few ftms!

jumik- how exciting about your nursery stuff! you're going to have so much fun putting it all together. 

annie- how ya feelin, hun?


----------



## annie00

Wow Jumik u must be so excited!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pics 

I'm good.. It's cold as shit outside and I'm very emonitonal today ..

I keep thinking lance is messing around on me bc I feel so alone and he never loves on me are anything he doesn't even ask for it anymore... And he swears he isn't but that's how I feel


----------



## bexxc

i'm really jealous that it's cold over there. it's supposed to be around 90 here- AGAIN!

i'm sorry you're having an emotional day today, sweetie. i had a pretty emotional day a couple days ago. i sat at home all day watching movies and crying over the stupidest things! 

maybe lance is just worried about hurting you...maybe being in the hospital for those couple of days made him realize how really hard this is on your body.


----------



## annie00

I dunno.. He hasn't even asked for it in at least 3 weeks.. That's so not like him.....

When I talk to him about it he gets no I'm not damnt n that's that


----------



## bexxc

have you asked him why he's not in the mood. i think you'd actually be happy at this point! :haha: sex is the last thing i want at this point. i'm just way too sore to even think about it!


----------



## annie00

Yes I'm very happy not getting bugged about it but its bothering me at the same time... 

No I haven't asked him


----------



## bexxc

if it's bothering you, you should talk to him about it and ask him some specific questions.


----------



## annie00

No bc then he is going to think I want to dtd lol


----------



## bexxc

:haha: a bit of a catch 22 there! lol


----------



## annie00

What u mean?


----------



## bexxc

it basically means it's a no-win situation.


----------



## annie00

O I see!! Lol!!

Well I wrapped all my Xmas gifts and bout to fold clothes so if the induce me tomorrow I can have everything I need done... 

Tonight we r gonna cut lances bday cake n let him open his gift


----------



## bexxc

i'm making morgan's birthday cake tonight so i can frost it tomorrow. i think i'm making cupcakes instead of a cake. perhaps we can bring some to my ob office for my appointment tomorrow. that way i won't eat them all! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lmao!!!! 

I usually make lances but not this yr...

What time is ur appt?


----------



## bexxc

it's at 10:20. and then i think we're going out for lunch.


----------



## bexxc

what time is yours? you'll have to keep me posted on what you guys decide to do.


----------



## annie00

Mines at 11...

Oh I will...

Morgan is going too?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- he goes to all of my appointments. he's only missed one my entire pregnancy because he had a dental appointment he just couldn't reschedule.


----------



## bexxc

everything okay? you've been pretty quiet today.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow lance only been to two of mine when they did the ultra sounds n gender scan
But lances work he can't just take off... He is a air boat driver so he is important..

Yea everything is fine we ended up taking the Xmas tree baxk tonight bc it kept shorting out an I didn't want the house to burn down.. 
So they charged it baxk to my credit card and wouldn't u know I got another tree and it wouldn't let me bc the money isn't baxk on there.. 
So now I don't have any tree ATM :( 
I'm so upset


----------



## bexxc

we go cut down a tree every year. i like the way it makes the house smell and it's more environmentally friendly. but the pine needles are a hassle. no matter how much i clean, i never seem to get them all out of the house. i guarantee when i move the furniture to put the new tree in this year i'll find a couple wedged up against the baseboards that i missed last year! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Lmao!!!! 

We was going to do that this yr but I don't want my dogs pissing on it :( so we decided fake tree


----------



## annie00

U know he is so lazy!! 

From taking the Xmas tree down I had glitter on carpet so it needed to be vaccumed well he was to busy playing computer to do it so I did it!! 
I'm starting to rethink everything!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- you should definitely not be pushing a vacuum around, so just leave it. it'll make your floor look sparkly and merry. 

tess loves climbing the tree, but i think she'd do that if it was fake too.


----------



## annie00

Lmao I bet that's so funny to watch!!!!! Cats r cool bc they chase lasers and climb curtains lmao!!! 

I'm sleeping on sofa tonight... 

He blew up bc I don't want him to leave hospital after baby is born!!


----------



## bexxc

i don't understand...doesn't he want to bond with bentlie and be there with you???


----------



## annie00

I thought so but he wants to go get the truck washed after.. 
I don't know what to say are think.. 

So I'm on the sofa


----------



## bexxc

wait...i just don't understand...why is it so important to go get the truck washed right then???


----------



## bexxc

can't he do that after you guys get settled in at home?


----------



## annie00

I have no clue!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He said so she can ride in a clean truck!!

I dunno.. 
Ok to the point where I kinda don't web want him there now


----------



## bexxc

um...no offense, but that is the stupidest thing i've ever heard in my entire life!


----------



## annie00

Girl I know.. 


He is looking for anyway possiable to leave the hospital and I mean anything!!!!! 

I am about to lose it!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i just don't understand why he wants to leave so badly. maybe he'll change his mind once he sees his daughter.


----------



## annie00

I dunno he told me tonight I'm going wash the truck and ur not stopping me!! 
So I didn't say anything and turned around an walked out.. 

I know he hates the hospital but damn I need him


----------



## bexxc

wow. i don't think i could control myself around him if i were you. i would've said some really nasty shit at this point!


----------



## annie00

Anything I say it doesn't phase him.. 
Ughhhhhh men!!!


----------



## bexxc

i think i'd kick morgan out of the house!


----------



## annie00

I would but its his house 

So tomorrow I'm gonna have a long talk with him!!! 

Even though I think they r gonna induce me bc I have pitting so bad on my legs


----------



## bexxc

wow! you must be really swollen!!!


----------



## annie00

Girl my eyes look Chinese... 

I have been having lots of headaches and seeing spots too...


----------



## annie00

Do u have pitting?

Omg I even have it on my hands


----------



## bexxc

wow...you are definitely getting induced tomorrow!

i don't have pitting anywhere...at least not anywhere i can see. i mean, my ankles are a little swollen, but nothing that bad!


----------



## annie00

I know I keep thinking I'm getting induced too .. I'm nervous ..

Push on ur shin for me and see if it stays indented


----------



## bexxc

nope...it's pretty much just bone there still. i only have swelling in my extremities- hands, feet, ankles.


----------



## annie00

Damn girl ur so lucky!!!! 

I decided to come to bed so if I do get induced I'm well rested.. 
He is out he don't even know I'm in here...

I wonder if I should put a load of clothes to wash tonight n put in dyer tomorrow just in case?? I don't even have a full load though just did clothes yesterday..


----------



## bexxc

nah...don't worry about it. i say have some tea or hot chocolate and get some rest. i'm pretty sure you're having a baby tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

I'm so scared!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

don't be scared. women have been doing this since the beginning of time. if they can all do it, so can you. you're going to do great, hun! just think of holding bentlie in your arms at last!


----------



## annie00

I know the reward but I'm scared the epi is going to hurt are isn't going to work ... 

I'm so sick to my stomach now


----------



## bexxc

your epi will work- don't worry, hun. there are complications on very few epis.


----------



## annie00

It didn't work on my friend bc the tube came out her back n the Meds was leakin in bed...


----------



## bexxc

that doesn't mean it will happen to you, hun. try not to worry. everything's going to go great. everyone's got some horror story that they love to tell pregnant women. most births go very smoothly.


----------



## annie00

I hope ur right :)


----------



## bexxc

seriously. there are something like 10,000 births every day in our country and the vast majority of them proceed with no major complications. will your mom be coming down tomorrow or is she still upset?


----------



## lookin4bump02

sorry to but in on u ladies.....jus came across the thread and jus wanted to say to u annie why not jus try a natural birth if u are worried so much about the epi.....its really not that bad....

u have come so far .......its time to get excited girlly....u gonna meet your baby soon:happydance:

congratulations hun....happy delivery!!!


----------



## bexxc

hi, lookin :) i'm totally with you on that. no harm in trying.

annie- best wishes today. i'll have my phone. please keep me posted! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

No Bex.. 
Yes mom is coming down... 
I ended up finally sleeping well once I fell asleep... Im so nervous


----------



## annie00

Hope- I'm a whimp!!! Lmao!!!! 

Bex I would rather the mobile version than the regular one ..


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i think the mobile one would be better too, but i think there's a higher chance of it wearing off too early and at that point it's sometimes too late for a second dose. depends on how long labor takes. 

i know it's scary, but try to stay calm. everything's going to be great. just think! by this time tomorrow morning, you could be up feeding your little girl!!!


----------



## annie00

I know.. 

What u talking about I'm talking about the mobile baby and bump site!! Lmafo!!!!!! Love ya!!!! 

I'm anxious and scared and nervous..... 

Eeekk


----------



## bexxc

oh! lol i thought you meant the walking epidural! :haha:

everything's going to be great. don't forget to throw your hospital bags in the car before you leave just in case!


----------



## annie00

I just called lance and told him I'm scared he said everything is going to be okay and just think ill have her finally to hold!!! 

I'm not gonna bring my bags bc if they admit me lance has to come home to shower and get some decent clothes on.. He is all full of oil n grease so yea.. He can grab them on his way out..


----------



## bexxc

good point. do you have everything in one place so he doesn't miss anything? i feel like we have so much stuff to bring to the hospital we might as well be moving in!


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! 
Yea it's all in bentlies room.. 
All he has to grab is phone charger... 
And roll out :) 

We not bringing that much stuff...


----------



## bexxc

we have a bag for me, a bag for morgan, a bag for sprout, one of the boppy pillows for feeding, and my exercise ball! :wacko:


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! 
Yea it's all in bentlies room.. 
All he has to grab is phone charger... 
And roll out :) 

We not bringing that much stuff...


----------



## annie00

Sorry don't know why it posted twice... 

I have a bag for me bag for lance and bentlie diaper bag which is just clothes... 

That's about it...


----------



## annie00

An then where the put the iv at its still sore so I'm like wtf they gonna do..
They can't put in right hand bc I'm right handed..


----------



## bexxc

sprout's bag has clothes and a birthday present :haha:


----------



## bexxc

i figure it's a pretty important birthday, so i wanted to bring a gift! lol


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! Awe how sweet!!!! 

Do u think I should try to shave it just in Case this morning


----------



## bexxc

it's up to you. i'm pretty sure the doctors and nurses have seen just about every level of maintenance (or lack thereof) so it's more about what you're comfortable with.


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/C3654C01-9DAB-4566-8DF6-B8610EDCE2C1-2379-000003E1293BFEA0.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/A2F7A389-4BCD-4EA9-9E59-1BF350904DB8-2379-000003E121F9A55F.jpg


Almost full term 37 weeks!! 


I'm Gonna try to take one in hospital gown as well :)


----------



## annie00

I ended up shaving just in case.. I used to shave my arms but I stopped well at the hospital when they ripped tape off it hurt like hell so I I shaved my arms too :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm about to go do a very close trim-down. the hair on my arms is so fine and barely there that i've never bothered with it. plus it's so blonde you can't even tell it's there.


----------



## bexxc

you look great, sweetie! all ready to pop!!!


----------



## annie00

Mine is blonde too but when they ripped that tape of holly cow!!!! Lol it hurt!!!! 

Yea I do look like I'm gonna pop I wanna see u too!!


----------



## hopestruck

Wow!!! I am so sorry I have been so terrible at keeping up with this thread....sounds like we are going to have a baby in our midst very soon! Yaaaah!! :yipee:

Annie, don't be scared! It's natural to feel nervous but remember, your body was made to do this! I'm sure the epi will work but if not, you are strong enough to do what you need to do! 

I can't wait to hear some updates!!! Sending you all the best Annie!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## annie00

Thank u so much hope!!!! 

I'm waiting now to see the dr...


----------



## hopestruck

Keep us posted as to what he says!!!!!!!

muuaaaah!!! xoxoxox


----------



## bexxc

Good luck Hun. I'm waiting to see doc too. Had a panic this morning because sprout wasn't moving well and we left early. Now that I'm in the waiting room s/he's squirming like crazy. Ugh. I think I'm getting end of pregnancy paranoia.


----------



## hopestruck

:hugs: to both of you! I know you and both your little ones are going to be just fine!!!


----------



## annie00

Well we gonna have a baby tonight .. 

They already started the potticin!! I'm so wow!!


----------



## bexxc

Omg Annie! Congratulations!!!! So happy for you Hun. Good luck sweetie! Is lance there yet?


----------



## hopestruck

YAAAY!!!! We are right there with you in spirit Annie, be brave girl!!! Cannot WAIT to see little Bentlie!! eeeeeh! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jumik

Wishing you and Bentlie all the best Annie. Can't wait to see her!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Got my epdi at 330 a lite one and I'm dilated to 3 and my water just broke on its own....
Thank y'all ladies


----------



## bexxc

sounds like you're progressing really well, sweetie! hang in there. you're going to meet bentlie sooooo soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## annie00

My dr giving me 2 more hours n if I don't dilate anymore n she don't move down we got to do a c section...


----------



## bexxc

hey annie- how far did you get before you stopped dilating, hun? hope you made some progress with your labor. thinking of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Thinking of you Annie!! Hope you are OK!!!


----------



## bexxc

i know you're a little busy right now, but my thoughts are with you and bentlie and lance right now. hope everything's going well.


----------



## annie00

I'm in recovery she was born at 9:12pm weighing 6lb 3 oz blonde hair she is precious!!!!!'

Threw c section


----------



## bexxc

annie!!!! congratulations!!! i'm so happy for you! i can't wait to see her! how are you feeling????? was everything routine with your procedure?


----------



## annie00

I'm okay... Just can't stop shaking..... 

Yea everything went Awsome


----------



## bexxc

glad things went well. the shaking is probably a reaction to all the meds. i am so happy and excited for you!!! how does it feel to be able to hold her in your arms??? is lance just over the moon???


----------



## annie00

Lance is besides hisself but I haven't got to hold her yet!!


----------



## tinkerbell858

Congratz to u Annie00
I dont know if u remember me but I am from ff my nic name was tink-Nicholasor tinkerbell.
Anyways I am so happy for u.
My little boy is nearly 5 months old now I cant believe it how fast its gone.
treasure every minute of it cause it goes really fast.: thumbup: :flower: :happydance: :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

i'm glad he's so happy. i'm sorry you haven't gotten to hold her yet. will it be much longer? you must be dying to get her in your arms!!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm off to bed. enjoy your first night with your little lady!


----------



## annie00

She ended up coming in room at 330 am and I was so tired she didn't stay long but I can't wait for her now!!


----------



## bexxc

glad you're up and ready for your little lady! how are you feeling this morning, mama?


----------



## bexxc

is she not rooming in with you guys?


----------



## annie00

Well she was going to room with us but we was soooooo tired and messed up on pain Meds I decided it was safer for her there...


----------



## annie00

I'm very sore


----------



## bexxc

when are they going to bring her to you? aren't you just bursting with excitement? are you pretty sore today?


----------



## bexxc

i'm going to try to get some sleep. i've been up since 2. enjoy your little girl today. hope your recovery is speedy. i'll check in later, but i know you'll be busy with your new arrival! 

i can't say it enough!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! YOU'RE A MOMMY!!!!


----------



## Jumik

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS ANNIE!!!!!
Today you would have been a melon but instead you have a Baby! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annie00

She has massive birthmarks down her whole leg '!

I'm so heart broken


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/CA855ECA-6A16-4A7C-8937-6735314758A5-3357-000004CA10C0197C.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, Annie Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is BEAUTIFUL! Seriously! What a perfect little baby! I am soooo thrilled for you! Wow...can't believe that temp that shot up turned out to be this gorgeous little girl. Seriously. Who cares about the birthmarks, hun. It's really not a big deal, considering all of the other factors that have to go right in making a perfect baby. She is lovely!! Congrats momma!!!!

xoxox


----------



## annie00

Thanks hope.. 

Me and lance all we can do is cry bc she is soooo innocent and didn't ask for them marks... Her whole little leg is red almost purple


----------



## hopestruck

Like a port wine birthmark? https://kidshealth.org/parent/medical/heart/port_wine_stains.html

They are fairly common...relatively speaking. Nothing to worry about. The most important thing is the Bentlie is healthy....which she is! Eventually it will become one of those things about her that is special and unique and makes her who she is!!

:hugs:


----------



## annie00

That is excatly what her said it was hope!!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/0606392C-EF6D-48E0-9655-5463A8DF81AD-3357-000004E0E489B589.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

Awe.... she's so cute and tiny!!! Is Lance in love yet?? hehe. Are YOU in love yet? How are you feeling??


----------



## Jumik

Awwww she has such a cute nose.


----------



## bexxc

annie- i am in shock! she looks JUST LIKE YOU!!!!! that's absolutely amazing. she's so beautiful!!!! please don't worry about the birthmarks. she is gorgeous and perfect and like hope said- it's going to become something that makes her special and beautiful to you. so many :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope your recovery is going well and you're getting lots of cuddles in as a family!


----------



## bexxc

i can't stop coming back to this thread to look at her sweet little face! i can't believe she's here already!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm in love I really am!!! 

Recovery is good...
They just took my cathetered out and unhooked all my tubes and let me go shower but when I stood up from the bed it was like a murder scene in here!!! There was blood every where's!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i've heard the blood is nothing short of astonishing. i hope you don't mind- i let everyone on our nov. thread know that bentlie's here. i didn't give any real details because i'm sure you'll want to do that!


----------



## annie00

Lol that's fine...


----------



## bexxc

how's bentlie doing? is she feeding well? sleeping well? did she score well on her apgar? is lance being helpful with feeding and changing? when do they expect you to be able to go home? sorry for all the questions. i'm just so excited for you!


----------



## hopestruck

Me too...details, details! If you feel up to it, of course :flow:


----------



## annie00

Lance is being great he hasn't left my side he is snoozing on the sofa right now.. 

She is eating 30-35 oz every 3 hours.. They just came did her vitals she is healthy as can be.. Other than the birthmarks I'm gonna find out more Tuesday she has a appt and I have one to to remove my staples...

She is finally starting to open her eyes for me :) 

I'm gonna have her spoiled rotten 

Won't let us go home till Saturday


----------



## bexxc

wait- do you mean 30-35 ml? i think 30-35 oz sounds like waaaaaay too much. :shrug:

so glad she's healthy and happy. i just knew lance would come around once he met his new little lady! :thumbup:

i'm sorry you have to be in the hospital so long. did they give you any reasons for why you wouldn't dilate even with the pitocin?


----------



## annie00

That's what the nursery ladies want me to feed her... 

I was dilating but bentlie wasn't coming down right.... 

Do u think she is going to have a bad life bc he birth marks?


----------



## bexxc

oh, sweetie of course she's not! you guys are going to give her a wonderful life. if you're really concerned about them becoming bothersome for her, there are laser treatments available that are supposed to be pretty. i was looking into it this morning for you. apparently the treatments show the best results when they're done while she's still a baby. i'm sure you can ask your pediatrician about it and you can make a decision based on how you guys feel and what she says.


----------



## bexxc

and remember- birth marks are not going to make it hard for her to learn and be successful. they won't stop her from being able to play with other kids or participate in any kinds of activities she might enjoy. and above all, it's not something that's going to make her sick or be life threatening. she's perfect just how she is!


----------



## annie00

They said she might also have some kind of syndrome which is associated with red wine spots... 
But the main symopthem is usually the spot on there face but she doesn't have anything on her face... 

I'm just scared


----------



## bexxc

i read about that too. are they doing to do genetic testing for that to make sure? i'm sure she's going to be fine. i know it's scary, but try to enjoy your new addition and spend time together as a family.


----------



## annie00

Yes in two months I got to go to New Orleans n do test... 

But her dr don't think it's anything


----------



## bexxc

if the doctor's not concerned, i really don't think you have anything to worry about. try to relax and enjoy this time! i'm so happy for you!


----------



## annie00

I will its just hard


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry, sweetie. is there anything i can do to help you feel better? anything i can research for you to get you info?


----------



## annie00

No nothing hunnie..


----------



## bexxc

just let know if there's anything i can do. i know the options are limited from way over here, but i'll do whatever i can. :hugs:

just remember...everything's going to be fine. bentlie is healthy and beautiful!


----------



## annie00

Thank u sweetie!! 

I have had her all day and don't want to leave her side!!!! I'm in love!!!! 

This is a pic right after bathe.. 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/8822BF6E-763A-434A-B284-F48FEAFB4ECC-3357-0000050F338AF897.jpg


----------



## bexxc

annie, i just can't believe how perfect she is!!! she is so beautiful!


----------



## annie00

Thank you!! 

I think she is Awsome too!!

I'm waiting on them to bring her in and i might try to breast feed


----------



## annie00

I'm released!!! Yay I'm hurting very sore but it was all worth it :) 

Waiting on bent to get released


----------



## tinkerbell858

Congratz Annie she is beautiful hope u enjoy every moment with her cause it goes so quick.
Not sure if u remember me from ff my nic was tinkerbell i was having a boy we named him nicholas well he will be 5b months old on Monday the 12th November its gone so quick


----------



## bexxc

wow! released two days early? you must be healing very quickly! that's fantastic news. you must be really anxious to get home where you can be a little more comfortable. were you able to try bfing? how did it go?


----------



## bexxc

i just noticed i'm in single digits! :D


----------



## annie00

Oh girl ur getting so close!!! 

i ended up not breast feeding 
I'm still waitin on her to get released ughh


----------



## bexxc

do you think you're just going to ff instead?

are you just waiting for the pediatrician to check her out? hope you can go home really soon!


----------



## annie00

The pediaturiane just got here and they came get her to check her out.. 
So ready to go home.. 

My mom is driving me insane pointing out to everyone her wine steins and crying and good lord driving me insane!!! 

I'm ready for mom to leave sorry


----------



## bexxc

:( why is your mom crying over it? annie, she's beautiful. i don't understand why your mom would cause you stress like that. bentlie's birthmarks are likely nothing more than superficial. your mom needs to stop acting like it's the end of the world and treat bentlie like the beautiful little girl she is. i don't blame you for wanting her to leave!


----------



## bexxc

on the bright side, so glad you guys get to head home! :happydance: you'll have to post a picture of bentlie in her homecoming outfit.


----------



## annie00

Well we are at Walgreens getting my Meds bc holly crap I'm in pain!!!!!!! Wow!! But on the bright side my beautiful little baby girl is in her car seat!!!!!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/093F5CF6-7BB8-40B6-8300-133F757F82FA-4567-000005D40389D55D.jpg


----------



## annie00

She was discharged from hospital weighing 5lbs 13 oz.. 

She has a dr appt Tuesday


----------



## bexxc

she's so sweet and tiny!!! she looks like a little caterpillar all swaddled in her blanket! 

hope your meds help the pain. you're gonna need a lot of help from lance over the next couple days while you're recovering. i know you probably won't get much, but rest as much as you can. don't overdo it and SLEEP WHEN BENTLIE SLEEPS!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea he is gonna have off till next Monday he goes back next Monday and then works till wesnday and have off Thursday fri sat n sun for turkey day so.. He is gonna help me and be around alot!!


----------



## annie00

When we hit a bump my belly jiggles and hurts like hell


----------



## bexxc

i figured the drive home would be pretty uncomfortable for you. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

I didn't think it would b


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry :( i wish i'd said something to warn you.

hope you're home now and feeling a little more comfortable. it's so nice that you got to go home so early!


----------



## bexxc

oooh! time to change your bentlie tickers!


----------



## annie00

Yea I know.. 
So I un packed everything mom cooked supper and I took a shower.. Now I'm looking for my Meds


----------



## bexxc

is your mom behaving herself any better?


----------



## annie00

Yea.. 
I just took her first sponge bathe she turned beat red and was soooooo mad!!!!!! 

I fed her and now I'm hurting so bad!!!!!!!! I'm bout to call labor n delivery n see if I can take two ..


----------



## bexxc

aw. poor little lady. 

i'm sorry you're sore. have you tried bfing or have you decided to go with formula instead?


----------



## annie00

I ended up getting breast wrapped I decided it was easier for me to formula fee :) 

How u been feeling? 
Contractions ??


----------



## bexxc

i'm pretty uncomfortable. the last two days have been a bit difficult. my pelvis is so sore i can barely walk and i have to take lots of breaks between chores, so i'm just barely keeping up with the housework. other than that, things are going really well. i had one random contraction earlier today while i was folding laundry, but other than that, things have been quiet for days, so i expect i'll be keeping this kiddo in here until at least 40 weeks.


----------



## bexxc

so how does it feel to finally be a mommy and have bentlie at home and be all together as a family?


----------



## annie00

Can't wait to see ur little one!! 

It still feels fake ... I'm thinking bc mom is here still and helping mainly cooking cleaning etc washing clothes showing me how to bathe and dress her and all that! 

I think one she leaves it will be so much more real...

Me n lance r hanging out in the living room drinking coffee at almost ten lol!!! 

She doesn't eat till 11 so I got a while


----------



## annie00

Man I keep saying in my head that I waited for this day for so long n now it's over with and I want to be preggo again right now so bad


----------



## bexxc

:hugs:why do you think you want to be pregnant again? 

how long is your mom staying?


----------



## annie00

Prolly just a week I'm not sure.. 

All I can do is cry bc I want to be pregnant again...


----------



## bexxc

why do you think you want to be pregnant again so badly sweetie?


----------



## annie00

I dunno


----------



## bexxc

oh, hun. :hugs: you've got a lot of changing hormones going on right now and you have a lot of new responsibilities all of a sudden. plus you're sore and medicated from surgery. i'm sure this is all perfectly normal. you should pop over to the postnatal support area and talk about it with some ladies who know what you're going through. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/postnatal-support/


----------



## bexxc

wish i could be more helpful, but i haven't been through it yet. :flower:


----------



## annie00

Thank u so much :)


----------



## bexxc

how are you feeling this morning, hun?


----------



## annie00

I'm good...

Had a rough first night ... 
She threw up both feedings and it was horriable.. 
We was up together till 4am n finally I had to get mom bc I was hurting n needing rest


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your first night was a little tough. you guys are all learning right now and i'm sure you'll all develop a good routine. hang in there, hun. i'm sure i'll be leaning on you for all kinds of first time advice when my turn comes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## annie00

It's really fun though... 

Look her first lil pants outfit 
We bout to run to Walmart n get her some more newborn onesies n some mittens... 
So I dressed her so cute.. 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/01D94595-1599-44E1-904E-A2772D9C2328-5176-0000063AAB95F448.jpg

My feet n body is so swollen it hurts when I move my limbs it's ridiculous !!!!


----------



## bexxc

she looks so pensive! how adorable she is. you must be one proud mama!

a friend of mine (who also delivered by c section) said she was swollen for WEEKS after delivery. her feet were so swollen, she couldn't even wear her flip flops!


----------



## annie00

Girl I can't even put my SLIPPERS on!!!!!!! It's horriable!!! 

I am a very proud mom!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i hope my feet don't explode! they're already swollen as it is! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

someone posted this article and i thought it was interesting. maybe some of this stuff will be helpful should bentlie (or sprout, eventually) get fussy. 

https://babycalm.wordpress.com/2012...y-your-newborn-is-only-happy-in-your-arms-30/


----------



## annie00

Ty hunnie how u feeling


----------



## annie00

I feel like mom is judging bentlie bout her birthmarks and she told me I'm hateful to my mom now bc I have changed!! 

Taking everything I got not to kick her out


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, Annie I am sorry you are having a rough time with your mom! I've heard from friends that it is a time that can feel a little "too close for comfort" - because even though it can be great to have our parents around after having baby, it seems that many parents seem fixated on the idea that they "know best", kwim? I would try to just ignore the comments right now. Sure, it was different than what you were expecting, but nothing about it is inherently "bad" or wrong or unhealthy. Bentlie is truly a gorgeous little girl!

How are ya feeling now? How is lance?

:hugs:


----------



## annie00

Ty hope ur so right I thought my mom would helped me but honestly think it would be better if she would just leave.. 
I mean oh well but it will all work out... 

Wish she would just chill out!! 

I love bentlie no matter wat she is so damn cute!!!! 

Lance is good... He is deer hunting ATM but he shouldn't b much longer!! 

I think my mom wants me to go to her house deep down but this is my life....


----------



## bexxc

i'm also really sorry that having your mom around is difficult. i wish she'd just let the birthmarks go. maybe she's talking about something else, but of course you've changed. you've changed a lot. you turned into a mommy pretty much overnight. it would be weird if you didn't change. that doesn't mean you're being hateful. :hugs::hugs::hugs: hopefully she won't stick around too much longer. 

how's everything else going?


----------



## bexxc

hey annie- ashley started a new thread for oct/nov babies so all the ladies from our nov. due dates group can keep in touch. here's a link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1396477-october-november-2012-babies.html

why would your mom want you to go home with her. my goodness. it sounds like she's having some issues accepting that you're a grown woman and a mom now. :hugs: hang in there. just like you, lance, and bentlie, she's learning a new role too and i'm sure things will settle down once she heads home and realizes that you're perfectly capable of doing this on your own.


----------



## annie00

So my milk came in today... So I decided to pump I got 70 oz .. 
I'm gonna give it to her just to bc it's good for her but I'm so scared bc I'm on pain Meds but the dr said pain Meds won't hurt her at all its all safe... 

Ughh I dunno rather to dump r not


----------



## bexxc

70 oz???? :shock: wait...oz or ml?


----------



## annie00

Yea lol


----------



## bexxc

oh...okay...i was like, damn! that's more than a day's worth of milk in one sitting!


----------



## annie00

Lol!! 

So what u think about pain Meds n bf


----------



## bexxc

try googling the kind of meds your on and see if it's safe. what are you taking?


----------



## annie00

Percocets


----------



## bexxc

having morgan look it up in one of his med books... stand by.


----------



## annie00

Thank u..
My lactation nurse said its all safe.. 
But man it's crazy I just don't see how


----------



## bexxc

https://www.drugs.com/breastfeeding/oxycodone.html

basically do not exceed 30mg daily and monitor bentlie for excessive drowsiness or trouble breathing.


----------



## annie00

I went ahead and gave her 40 oz of it.. 
Even if it was just that one time she at least got the good stuff.. Kwim?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure that's fine.


----------



## annie00

Yea.. 

Now I'm gonna see how tomorrow goes and see if this is for me...

Any ideas how to dry up fast?


----------



## bexxc

i think you just have to stop pumping/feeding altogether and suffer through it. it's going to be pretty uncomfortable though. i've heard cool cabbage leaves in your bra are very soothing. lots of ice packs.


----------



## bexxc

did you not like pumping? did it hurt?


----------



## annie00

It made me feel weird and hell yea nipples hurt still even after .


Are u going to take pain pills after?

I don't want to but lance n mom make me bc I can barely walk at times


----------



## bexxc

i'll take them if i absolutely have to- but really as a last resort. morgan knows by now he can't make me do anything i don't want to. i'll try to get by on just tylenol.


----------



## tinkerbell858

Annie have you made sure u have the right size nipple shield on ur breast pump cause if its to small it will hurt ur breast big time. I have pumped from the day my baby was born cause he never latched on to the boob


----------



## annie00

Yea I know that's how I was but if u have a section it takes everything to get off sofa out of chair omg ESP in bed!! 

I been sleeping on sofa bc it's so wow sore!! 
I'm gonna take a pic of my huge belly that isn't going away tomorrow.. 

Bentlie is sleeping let me try to close my eyes..


----------



## bexxc

hope you got a little sleep, hun. it will take quite awhile for your belly to go down. just try to be patient with your body. it's been through a lot.


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies.,. 

I went n gave up at 6am this morning and went to sleep while mom took over . We had a good night over tall though... 

Lances grandma is upset at me bc I took MY child to Walmart to get me some clothes and stuff I needed.. 

I'm so tired of people telling me how to raise my child !! Damnt I know how to make the right choices for my child


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry your family is interfering. :hugs: sometimes nothing brings out the worst in your family like a baby. everybody has a different opinion on how things should and shouldn't be done. hang in there, hun. things will settle down soon.


----------



## annie00

I sure hope so.. 
I just agree with them and go on... 
But I don't want it to cause problems between me n lance..

He has been helping me today... 

He helped me stripped the bed to wash sheets and he vaccumed my floors for me..


----------



## bexxc

i'm really glad lance has come around and been helpful with all of this. morgan vacuumed the whole house last night...must be something in the water! :haha:

i think agreeing or saying "thanks for the advice" and just moving on with things is probably the best way to handle it. no sense in creating confrontation. 

i am so dried out today! no matter how much water i drink, i can't seem to stay hydrated! my feet are so dry their flaking and last night my lips cracked open in my sleep so i woke up with icky blood crust on my lips! right now i have my feet in socks full of body butter and a layer of lip balm a mile thick on my lips! sheesh!


----------



## annie00

Girl I went threw the same thing!!! 
Try a pumas stone... I was doing it every bathe n it worked..


----------



## bexxc

i'll have to try that. it's driving me crazy!!!! i'm so dry it feels like i'm about to split right down the middle!!!!


----------



## annie00

Yea the cold fronts are not helping either.. 

Ugh I just had to pump my milk!!! 
My boob were so omg hard and hot!!! 

They baxk soft now but my nipples r so sore!!! 

I got a whole little bottle of milk only 2nd time pumping..


----------



## bexxc

that's great that you were able to pump so much. just a little word of advice though...if you want to dry out, you have to stop and just suffer through it. pumping tells your body that you need to make more milk...


----------



## annie00

Yea I know but I'm still debating if I want to dry up are not....
I'm not sure i just did that to help ease the pain...


----------



## bexxc

oh okay. :) how's everything else going? tell me something lovely about your new baby girl!


----------



## bexxc

just took a 39 week bump pic. i feel huge. loading it to photobucket now...


----------



## bexxc

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1154.jpg


----------



## annie00

Good I can't wait to see!!!!! Wow girl one week left!!!!! Go girl!!! 

My baby girl is amazing!!!!! 
She is laying on my chest right now on her stomach... I keep putting my face Agaisnt her face Nd head ...it's so soft!!!!! 

Last night I was brushing her face with my fAce N she started sucking my cheek it was soooo funny!!


----------



## bexxc

oh that is so sweet. i can't wait to see sprout's little face. it must be absolutely amazing to be able to hold her and touch her.


----------



## annie00

Wow girl ur belly is still so high!!! 


Why is my mom driving me crazy and getting on my nerves?? 

Her n lance just went to dollar store and she bought all kind of crap to make dessert n shit and noone eats it.. And then asks me I need to go back to dollar store for a Pan to cook supper in.. I said no gas is high and ur no covered on insurance 

Which she is but she got a brand new truck a yr ago and it's all dented up bc she hits all kind of shit... 

But she always got to talk about people and driver insane.... 

Ughhhhh


----------



## annie00

It is very amazing!!! ESP when there all urs n u can do whatever u wanna do with them rather its holding her all day long like me are gathering her 100x a day lol it doesn't matter bc she is urs


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry :( how much longer is she staying? is there any end in sight?


----------



## bexxc

i got a moby wrap so i can just wear sprout all the time. i just know i'll want to keep him/her close to me!


----------



## annie00

Oh btw I don't know if I told u but my water broke at 3cm on its own and it was the weirdest thing ever!! Maybe bc I was ready had the epi.. Like I was peeing on myself n I couldn't stop!!


Like she just said I need to go mail this bill but I'm scared someone is going to steal it so just do I raise flag n leave? I was like yea mom!!! I mean ughh come on damnt!!


----------



## annie00

Oh yes them are nice...


----------



## annie00

Yea she isn't leaving till Friday but daddy will be her wesnday! 
Even the way she drinks her drink is getting to me


----------



## bexxc

no...you didn't tell me that. i've totally been wondering what it feels like to have your water break. i keep worrying that every time i have to sneeze or cough i'm going to make it rupture! :haha:

i don't suppose there's any nice way you can thank her for her help and then just send her away??? probably not. 

my mom asked me if i want her to come stay with us and help out for the first week or two. i told her i really want to try it myself first and if i need her i'll call. she wasn't offended at all...thank goodness. my mil hasn't asked, so i haven't brought it up. again, thank goodness!


----------



## annie00

Well I thought I would need more help but I got it.... 
No sweeties I laying there and all of a sudden I said o shit the epi worked already I just pissed my self well twenty mins later its still coming out so I called my nurse n she come check me and checked when she pulled out her finger it was like slim and gushed out! My belly got soft too!!!


----------



## annie00

No I can't ask her to leave bc everything I say she gets pissed off !!

She took that dessert out the oven n I said oh that stinks and she blew up!!! 
I mean I can't handle this!!!'n


----------



## bexxc

i'm so sorry. that sounds like pure torture. is she at least being helpful around the house/with bentlie?


----------



## annie00

Yes she is she cooks but I been cleaning still 

Her on my chest 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/49CB3003-65BD-4F90-8CDE-5B59C7863C2E-5973-000006AB7C4B4EAA.jpg


----------



## bexxc

aw! she looks so peaceful! what a sweetheart!


----------



## annie00

Yea....


----------



## annie00

Well my boobs r really killing me so I decided to go ahead and wrap them with ac bandage really tight n hope they dry up


----------



## bexxc

i just googled it and it says the pain/engorgement should start to subside after 2-3 days, so just wrap 'em and use ice when you need it. hopefully the process goes quickly for you...especially since you've only pumped a couple times. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Yea hopefully!! 

But then I sit here and I'm like awe now I can't breast feed.. It really sux but u have to pump 80 minutes a day... And they eat every 2 hours instead of every 4


----------



## bexxc

yeah- the instructor in my class said you have to keep a really tight schedule when it comes to pumping/feeding if you want to be able to bf, but if you really stick to it, you can build up a great supply of extra milk for bottle feeding. hopefully, since i'll be home for 5 months, i'll be able to get a fabulous surplus going before i return and it won't be as stressful.


----------



## annie00

Yea well good luck..

We are at the er bc bentlie was is turning blue around her mouth nose area and they doing a chest x ray Rifht now and we waiting on baby dr to get here... 

I have a sports bra on and my tits are killing me... 
But we noticed when I do bf it threes bentlie off schedule


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!!! is bentlie okay, hun?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Annie, just catching on your thread.... Glad to hear you seem to be settling in ok! Sorry about the pain....I'm sure it will get better with time :hugs: I still can't get over that Bentlie is already here...and she is so dang cute! How is lance adjusting to fatherhood?

Well I also wanted to pop I and tell you my good news, I got a bfp on Sat!!! :D 
I've been testing every day and my lines are getting dark fairly quickly, so I'm feeling really good about that! Fingers crossed big time!

Xoxox


----------



## bexxc

hope, i'm so glad you updated! it was so hard not to spill the beans all over this thread!!!! but i figured it was your news to share! and awesome news it is!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

(from my journal)

oh...i almost forgot. i had a weird dream last night. i had sprout and it was...

1) a boy
2) already had facial hair
3) was about 6'5"
4) could stand up on his own
5) still couldn't talk or use the potty

i cried and cried because i wanted a tiny little baby to hold and i got a giant hairy manbaby. surely this has to do with our conversation about giving birth to a 30 year old.


----------



## hopestruck

OMG! Just read that post about Bentlie...my dang internet is so SLOW here i didn't get it until now! Argh! Annie, oh I am so sorry! I hope everything is OK with Bentlie!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, that is HILARIOUS! I can assure you that Sprout will come out looking MUCH younger. No promises on the facial hair though ;)


----------



## hopestruck

bahahah...hairy manbaby.


----------



## bexxc

i know! pretty icky thought! the worst part was, i was having a really hard time loving him/bonding with him because of how he looked. i hope that doesn't happen irl!!!


----------



## bexxc

i wish we'd hear from annie. it's been about 9 hours since she made that post. i hope everything's okay!


----------



## hopestruck

Really? Oh wow. I thought it was earlier today. I am really praying hard that everything is OK :shrug:.... :(

Re: your dream, it sounds like your subsconscious was just taking your daytime thoughts and running wild with them :) OR, maybe you're exploring some of your deep-seated fears. Which is pretty hilarious if that's the case :haha: But I'm sure Sprout will be GORGEOUS, and anyway, you'll love him not matter what he looks like ;)


----------



## bexxc

as long as sprout's actually a baby, i think i'll be okay!


----------



## hopestruck

I think we can at least be sure of that! :haha:

How's Morgan feeling now that Sprout's almost here?


----------



## bexxc

he seems pretty calm- which is really unlike him. i'd expect him to be in panic mode at this point. i think it's still really surreal for both of us. i can't believe we could be bringing home a baby any day now. i mean, sprout's in there. i've seen the u/s pics, i can feel him/her moving, but it still doesn't feel real. maybe that's why he hasn't freaked out yet!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, it's possible that the panic could be in hiding...but I doubt it. I feel like with men, having a baby is like getting married. All the worry/panic comes at the beginning! Once they have either decided on it (marriage) or come to terms with it (baby), they just sail on through. Or at least that has been my experience with Jamie. I, on the other hand, seem to be the other way around. Super cool thinking about marriage/babies, FREAKED OUT as sh*t when I realize it's actually happening!! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

uh oh! i don't think i've actually realized it's happening yet! hope i don't panic when they hand me the baby! :haha:

geez. i'm really wishing i had annie's cell number right now. i know that sounds crazy, but i really want to know that bentlie's okay!


----------



## hopestruck

:( I don't think it's crazy at all. I really, really hope and pray that everything is OK too.


----------



## bexxc

i'm just trying to tell myself that they were probably all really exhausted by the time they got home and they're just trying to make it through the day on what little sleep they got. but i'm still worried.


----------



## hopestruck

Me too. :nope: Annie, come back please and tell us everything is OK!


----------



## bexxc

ugh! this is like torture. she had such a rough time with her pregnancy and this is not exactly the smoothest start to motherhood. i just really want to know everything is fine!


----------



## hopestruck

Agree. :(


----------



## bexxc

i e mailed her. hopefully she gets e mail alerts on her phone and maybe she'll get back to us.


----------



## annie00

Hey..
Sorry I been sleeping we didn't get out the hospital till 5am and now I'm at the dr now with her... 
They said it could be sleep Amina...

I'm in a horriable mood.. 

Ughh why is all this happening to me!!!!!!!! 


Congrats hope!!!!!! So happy


----------



## bexxc

thanks for the update! we were really worried about you. i'm sorry you're going though this. please let us know what the doctor says! praying for you guys! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thanks ill let u know asap


----------



## hopestruck

:( im so sorry you are having to deal with this annie. Ill be praying for a simple explanation & solution for you. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

They are admitting her to do 12 hour test on her.. 

All I can do is cry bc they have her hooked up to the oxygen tubes


----------



## bexxc

i'm so sorry, sweetie. i know it's scary, but this really is for the best. if something's going on with her breathing, it's better to catch it early so they can do something about it and prevent anything really serious from happening. really great job getting her to a doctor quickly. you're such a good mommy! hang in there. lots of :hugs: and prayers and positive thoughts headed your way!


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc is right, Annie! You are being a fantastic mom. Doing everything you need to do to make sure that you know as much about Bentlie's situation as possible. I always like to think that when it comes to health (and most things!) knowledge is power... the more information you can equip yourself with, the better you will be able to deal with whatever issues could arise.

:hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank u ! I know it's the safest place but it breaks my heart bc she has wires hooked up to her everywhere and I can't hold her I can only feed burp and change her.. 
I haven't stopped crying yet.. 
Lance n my mom just left to go get me some stuff I need from the house...


----------



## bexxc

just hold her little hand if you can and talk to her. hearing your voice will comfort her. :hugs: you're doing great. you're a really strong lady and you guys will get through this. in all likelihood, everything is just fine and this is just a precaution to make sure.


----------



## annie00

I hope everything is ok.. 
On the bright side the pediatrician said her birthmarks will prolly lighten up over time we might just have to see a dermotologist later in life.. 
He said he wasn't concerned about bout the spots ... 

They drew blood from her earlier and there baxk to drew more blood... I'm bout to have a fit!! 

This is the hardest thing ever!!!


----------



## bexxc

that's great news about her birthmarks. :thumbup:

i know it's hard, annie. but the best thing you can do is be there and be strong for her. i'm sure you know that already. you're doing great. i'll be here all evening to keep you company. goodness knows i'm not going anywhere!


----------



## annie00

I know.. 
Lol how u been feeling? 

I just feel like everyone is out to get me and hurt me.. This has been a horriable week!!
Me and lance has been fighting so much it's killing us..


----------



## bexxc

i'm really bored today. morgan worked the noc shift last night and didn't get home until 9:30 this morning and he's been sleeping all day. i've literally been sitting on the couch all day because i can't do anything that makes noise. i don't want to wake him. my ass hurts!!! 

i'm sorry this has been such a tough week for you. you're going through a huge change in your life right now and it doesn't help when people seem to be putting you under pressure. what have you and lance been fighting about?


----------



## annie00

Every thing.. 
U name it we been fighting I feel like my whole world is about to come crashing down!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i know it doesn't feel like it, but i think it's pretty normal to be feeling like your world is falling apart right now. this could very well be the biggest change you ever have and ever will go through in your entire life. both of you guys are under a lot of stress and that's bound to bleed into your relationship. maybe just try telling him in a quiet moment that you're feeling very stressed right now, but you're going to try to be more patient with him and ask that he do the same for you. that's what i would do with morgan if i were in your situation.


----------



## annie00

Damn I don't know if I could sit on my ass all day till it hurts :) ur so crazy women!!!

My tits are rock hard and are hugeeeee!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

i've had to get up several times and lean over my birthing ball just to get the pressure off my hips and ass. sprout's been so active today. it feels like s/he is trying to just burst out through my skin!


----------



## annie00

Awe I bet ur so ready to have him...

I'm waiting on lance to get baxk with dominos and my clothes so I can shower and relax..


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'm getting pretty anxious too meet my good little sprout. i just have to keep reminding myself that the more development on the inside, the better. so i'm trying to to rush things in my mind.

glad lance is at least being helpful with some of that stuff.


----------



## annie00

Yea.. 
Bentlie should be getting up within the next 30 mins to hour to eat and this is going to be very interesting


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: hang in there. you're doing great. so you can't hold her to feed her then?


----------



## annie00

Yes I can hold her to feed her burp her n change her but that's it


----------



## bexxc

well that's better than nothing...i guess. :( so are they doing a polysomnogram?


----------



## annie00

Wat is that??


----------



## bexxc

this is from a sleep education website.


> An infant who has persistent breathing problems during sleep may need an overnight sleep study. This study is called a polysomnogram. It charts your childs brain waves, heartbeat, and breathing during sleep. It also records arm and leg movements. The sleep study will reveal the nature of your infants breathing problem. It also will show the severity of the problem. The study requires your child to spend the night at the sleep center. A parent or guardian also will need to stay at the sleep center with the child.


----------



## annie00

It's sounds like the tesr..

I asked if its a sleep ampima test and they said yes pretty much if she stops breathing for a spilt second a alarm is going to go off n be very loud and wake her... 
I'm so scared of the results


----------



## bexxc

i read on that site that most sleep apnea problems resolve themselves fairly quickly, so try not to worry too much. besides, it could be nothing at all...just an isolated incident.


----------



## annie00

Yea I know.. 
But on the monitor her breathing line is suppose to be perfect up n down n she has quite a few where there is no humps so in thinking maybe she forgets to breath


----------



## bexxc

i read that it's really common with newborns who were born just a hair on the early side and that usually the breathing problems resolve on their own by the time they would have been at 40 weeks gestation.


----------



## bexxc

has the alarm been set off at all?


----------



## hopestruck

Praying for a smooth night, Annie :hugs: Hope you are OK xoxox


----------



## hopestruck

Sooo.... I've been feelin' kinda sicky/gross today! :happydance:

sick, isn't it? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

not sick at all, sweetie! if it makes you feel better to feel pukey, then bring on the barf!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

haha! glad you understand ;) Although, interestingly, the sickest I have been was my first pregnancy, which was the blighted ovum, and the least sick I've been was my pregnancy with genetically normal baby boy. :shrug: I'll take healthy in whatever package it comes!


----------



## annie00

No no alarm at all!! 

She is just restless tonight I'm assuming bc all the shit on her 

Yay hope


----------



## bexxc

i'm with you. who cares! if this is your rainbow it can present itself however it darn well pleases!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

How much longer do you have in there Annie?

Bexxc, this is going to sound like a random question, but do you have any good pot roast recipes? I rarely make roasts but am CRAVING one! We just went out and got groceries so I'm good to go...just need to find the right combination of ingredients. You seem to be quite the chef so I figure you might know of a decent recipe!


----------



## bexxc

do you plan on using a crock pot or the oven?


----------



## hopestruck

Either. Prefer crockpot because I'm lazy/dislike cooking around mealtime, and also like to have the nice smell fill up the house :)


----------



## bexxc

here's the slow cooker recipe i usually use. 

williams-sonoma pot rost recipe

1 yellow onion
4 carrots, peeled and finely chopped
1 lb red-skinned potatoes potatoes in 1/2 inch cubes
1 1/2 cups beef stock
1 cup tomato sauce
1 garlic clove, crushed
3 fresh thyme sprigs
1 bay leaf
1 beef rump roast (3-4 lbs)
salt/pepper
1/4 cup flour
1 T extra virgin olive oil

put onion, carrots, potatoes, stock, tomato sauce, garlic, thyme, and bay leaf into slow cooker and stir to combine.

season roast with salt and pepper. put the flour in a large bowl. Add the roast and toss to coat evenly.

in a large saute pan over mid-high heat, warm oil until nearly smoking. add the roast and brown on all sides (4-5 mins total). transfer roast to slow cooker, cover, and cook on high for 6 hours.

transfer roast to carving board and cover loosely with aluminum foil. Let rest for 5 mins. slice meat alongside the veggie sauce.


----------



## hopestruck

YAY! Wonderful! I *hate* seeing all those recipes with "instant onion soup mix" and all that crap - this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much! Will try it out this week and let you know how it goes! :thumbup:

Well ladies, I am off to bed now. I know, we're lame... but a 9:30 bedtime is ideal when you have a wiggly, peeing little puppy crying to go out as soon as the sun comes up! Which...has actually been pretty late these days. Our daylight up north is totally reduced during the winter! During summer it's light from 4am to 11pm...but right now it's only light from about 8am - 5pm. In the pit of winter it will be even worse - 9am - 4pm. Ugh! But if it means an extra couple hours of sleep, I'll take it! :haha:

Night ladies! Bexxc, hope you have a comfy sleep toinght (and I'm kinda hoping for a labour update sometime soon!), and Annie, I hope things go well during the rest of the testing and that you get to go home and cuddle your little one soon :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

g'night, hun!


----------



## annie00

Her alarm went off one time bc her oxygen level dropped.. I jumped up outta bed called nurse and they didn't seemed concerned at all!!!! 

So yea..


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: from what i've read it's pretty normal for ALL babies to have brief pauses in breathing from time to time. i think they're looking for it to happen repeatedly and show a pattern. stay strong, hun. you're doing great!


----------



## annie00

Well it's almost 3am she woke up at 2am she went 5 hours without eating... Usually every 3/4 hours she eats.. Now she has hiccups wide awake but I put her in her crib anyways so yea..


----------



## annie00

Wow usually she eats 40 oz every 3/4 hours and tonight she went 5 hrs without eating and when I fed her she are 60 oz..
I fed her 40 laid her down and she was still fuzzy... So I fed her more.. Wow...

2 hours left.. I wish she would fall asleep so we both can rest


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: sounds like you had a pretty rough night. how'd everything go with bentlie's tests? has a doctor talked to you about the results yet?


----------



## hopestruck

:hugs:

Bex, how are you today?


----------



## bexxc

doing just fine over here. nothing new to report. trying to keep up with the housework in between breaks. i know the day is coming that we'll have to leave in a hurry and we won't be coming back until there are three of us. i don't want to bring sprout home to a dirty house. 

how are you feeling today? have you tested any more? still feeling pukey?


----------



## hopestruck

You're so very organized! Have you been enjoying your maternity leave so far? Will your/Morgan's parents come when Sprout arrives?

Not much happening on my end either. We had to drive to town (30 min drive) early this morning at 7AM to pick up Jamie's car - he had a block heater and his snow tires put on. Then he drove it to work. I stayed in town and got the oil changed on my car and our mail key copied at the locksmiths. Just finally got home about an hour ago and scarfed down breakfast! Now the dogs are napping and I'm catching up on B&B stuff before I get into my work :) Exiting stuff, I know :haha:

WELL, if you *must* know ;) I did test again. I can't help it when I have cheapie Wondfos still lying around! I only have 2 left, but about a week ago (before I had my BFP) I placed an order for some ICs (not wondfo - I was irritated with the ghost lines I had been getting), thinking that we would be TTCing again this month. So the stockpile will be replenished... albeit with a different brand. I also ordered a couple of those Detect5 tests, just cuz I'm curious to try them out. I've pretty much decided that I despise going for betas and that I'd rather spend my own $ on pee tests instead. So we'll see how that goes.

As far as my test this AM, looks pretty much the same as yesterday's test? :shrug: Trying not to read too much into it because I've heard that wondfo's don't register HCG increases as well as other tests. I'll upload a pic of the progression in just a sec... you can tell me what you think. Not feeling sick so far, but my bbs are feeling pretty tender this morning!


----------



## hopestruck

Here's the pic. I'm not too worried, but today's test does look almost a smidge lighter than yesterday's.


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies ..
Well the dr came in at 7am this morning and checked her out and then left.. I have to go get my staples removed in 30 mins and bentlie is still in the hospital so my mom is staying with her .. 
The dr should be baxk this evening sometime...
I slept from 7am mom fed bentlie at 9 and she has been sleeping since then....


----------



## hopestruck

Did the doctor tell you anything about Bentlie and how she did with the tests? What happens now?


----------



## bexxc

annie- glad you guys have been able to squeeze in at least a little rest. hope your staple removal goes well today :)

hope- if your test is any light, i hardly enough to even notice. that could easily be a difference in the dye on the test or how dilute your wee was. nothing to worry about it. we all know how crap wondfos are for showing progression anyway. 

i'm trying to get some more cleaning done today. tidied up the kitchen, folded some laundry, and i got one bathroom done. my back hurts, so i'm taking a break before doing the second and third bathrooms. then i'd like to get some dusting done, but we'll see how i'm feeling when i'm done with the bathrooms.


----------



## annie00

No nothing yet.. :( 

I just ran into my ob in the hall at the hospital we stopped and chatted about bentlie and how I was feeling and she told me ill see u in a minute lol... 

I told her I'm still in quit pain...


----------



## annie00

Bex.. Ur such a strong women... 

I wish lance was here but he is at the house hunting :(

But I told him to go...

My boobs r rock hard I haven't pumped in 2 days is that normal?


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, :( Maybe she can give you something mild to help with the pain. It's been a rough few days for you and Bentlie. I'm sure a bit of rest will make you both feel infinitely better!

Bexxc, glad you can't notice ;) It really is pretty minimal. I'm really hoping it's nothing. Did you do any progression pics with Sprout?


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> You're so very organized! Have you been enjoying your maternity leave so far? Will your/Morgan's parents come when Sprout arrives?

both my parents and morgan's will definitely be coming to the hospital to visit once sprout is here. both sets of parents are actually closer to the hospital than we are. i'm hoping neither mom wants to come home with us. i don't mind visits, but i don't think i want either of them staying here trying to help. my mom is planning on making some make-ahead meals that we can freeze and use as needed. that will be wonderful! but i really want us to have a little space to feel our way around as new parents. 

so far my maternity leave has been pretty much what you'd expect. lots of rest and organizing. now that things are pretty much in order, i'm ready when sprout is. :)


----------



## hopestruck

That's great Bexxc! Yeah, I've heard mixed reviews about having parents around after baby comes home! How nice that they are really close, though! I could do with some pre-made meals myself! Too bad both our moms live thousands of miles away :haha:


----------



## bexxc

it's totally normal for the ladies to get hard. it's called engorgement and as long as you don't pump or bf, it will start to reduce over the next few days. it may take weeks for you to stop producing milk completely, but the pain and hardness should start to decrease really soon.


----------



## annie00

My dad is coming tomorrow and then they leaving Friday... I'm glad..
I'm actually very lucky mom decided to stay bc of all this that is going on... Don't know what I would do without her


----------



## annie00

Thank u bex.. 

I'm still wanting another baby so bad all I wanna do is cry....


----------



## hopestruck

Why do you feel you want another baby Annie? Is it another baby or just being pregnant?


----------



## bexxc

hopestruck said:


> That's great Bexxc! Yeah, I've heard mixed reviews about having parents around after baby comes home! How nice that they are really close, though! I could do with some pre-made meals myself! Too bad both our moms live thousands of miles away :haha:

it's a pretty ideal situation. they're close enough that if i change my mind, they're only an hour away from us and i know either one would come down to help us out.


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> Thank u bex..
> 
> I'm still wanting another baby so bad all I wanna do is cry....

i'm sorry that's the case, hun. maybe when you talk to your ob you should mention your feelings maybe she'll have some suggestions for how to deal with that.


----------



## annie00

Just got my staple out wasn't bad... 

We talked about how I feel about having another baby and how I feel low she said its normal and I have to give my body 6 months to recover! 
So I told lance that and he said hell no not for 5 yrs and now I'm crying again!!!!!! 

I can't have sex.. But I want to I miss it... When I stop bleeding I'm gonna try...


----------



## hopestruck

Aw, Annie :hugs: I think your doctor is probably giving you good advice. In most cases your body won't ovulate for a couple months (up to 6 even) after birth. I can understand how you might feel that way though. Pregnancy is a really, really big build up to something that is life-changing. So when birth happens I can imagine that there is somewhat of a let-down, because how we envision things is never exactly the way that they play out. In pregnancy, our babies are mysterious and exciting. When born, it becomes real. I don't know if that makes sense, but I'm just trying to say I can see how you would feel that you want to be pregnant again. I have had similar kinds of lows after exciting periods in my life. It is hard to get into "reality". :flow:


----------



## annie00

Hope u so hit the nail on the head!! That's excatly how I feel....... 

Look at bentlie sucking her thumb .. 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/2C2AFCEC-6EAA-45C3-8B95-863E65EB2287-6930-00000751C7706900.jpg


----------



## annie00

That's tape on her face it won't come off


----------



## hopestruck

Annie she is just sooo precious! Seriously, you have made a beautiful baby! :cloud9:

The low feelings will pass. Just take every day one day at a time. Soon you will start to delight in the little things like Bentlie looking at you and smiling and laughing. And then when you settle into a routine you might not want another baby for a long time! :haha:

We are here for you hun :hugs: Can't speak from experience but if you ever need to talk...


----------



## bexxc

your body really does need to recover, sweetie. and you both need some time to get used to be parents and let your body heal. you've been through so much. and i don't think lance will want to wait 5 years. once he adjusts to being a dad and you guys find a routine, i'm sure you guys will be able to come to a compromise on planning the expansion of your family.


----------



## annie00

Ty hope xoxo


----------



## bexxc

when do you guys expect to have the consult with bentlie's doctor? how has her breathing been?


----------



## annie00

Ty hope xoxo


----------



## annie00

Hopefully soon me and mom just got in a huge fight she is siting in a corner crying now!! I can't handle her anymore!!! 

I told her if the dr says nothin is wrong with her I don't wanna hear another word about it an now she is crying saying she can't even talk to me.. And she is miserable and I'm hateful and she wishes she had her truck bc she would leave so I told her fine we gonna bring u home tonight!! Bc I'm miserable too!!!


----------



## hopestruck

:shrug: I don't get it!? What does your mom have to be miserable/upset about?! Makes me mad... I think it's time you guys were on your own so you can settle down and get into your own *happy* family groove!


----------



## annie00

Me too!!!!! I'm sorry to say I just wish she would just leave....

She is upset misserable bc I been telling her how the hell I feel for once and she don't agree!!


----------



## hopestruck

Um, sorry Mama, but you can't "disagree" with how someone feels! LOL! How you feel is how you feel. It's not a "fact" that is right or wrong. It just is.


----------



## annie00

Dr just left she has acid reflex and they gonna give her zantrix I'm so relieved


----------



## annie00

Lances grandma must think I'm sooooo stupid it's really cold outside right now she told me make sure u bundle her up when u go outside?? Unmmmm duhhhh I'm not stupid I no it's cold.. 

She also told me not to give her anymore breast milk bc it might be the problem


----------



## hopestruck

Oh YAY! You must feel like you have a huge weight lifted off your shoulders. So happy you have some resolution!!


----------



## hopestruck

Really? That's interesting about the breastmilk. Does she think it is an allergy issue?


----------



## annie00

Lances grandma said that.. She is very uneducated I guess she said also to put cereal in her bottle for good ness sake she is a week old hell no


----------



## hopestruck

Oh...lol! Yeah, that seems a little ridiculous considering she doesn't even have teeth! :haha: are you going to continue to give her breastmilk?


----------



## bexxc

wow. i missed a lot during my nap. 

annie- i'm so sorry your mom and lance's grandmother are giving you such a hard. time. i really wish your mom would leave and let you guys find your own routine. clearly her being there isn't healthy or happy for anyone. :hugs:

i think lance's grandma is very misinformed about babies. breastfed babies actually rarely experience problems with reflux and i'm pretty sure bentlie is way too young for cereal in her formula! you're doing things absolutely correctly. don't listen to her!!! 

:hugs: hang in there, hun. thinking of you!


----------



## annie00

Thank Bex!! 

I know I am but it's hard when lance thinks she is right about everything!!! :(


----------



## bexxc

i guess on the feeding thing, all i can suggest is that you show him some information on when it's okay to introduce cereal (usually somewhere between 4 and 6 months) and the VERY SLOW process that should be used to introduce other solids. there's a lot of information out there that discusses how and when to introduce different foods to baby. i'm sure if you show him solid, sensible information he'll see that you're right. a lot has changed since our grandparents and parents were new moms and they just don't know/understand current practices. baby survival rate has been steadily increasing over the last...forever!...for a reason. we know more than we used to!


----------



## bexxc

just please convince him that cereal is NOT OKAY yet. bentlie's digestive system and her swallowing abilities are not ready for that. it could hurt her.

seriuosly...breastmilk or formula is all they should be getting until MINIMUM 4 months.


----------



## annie00

Wat is the recipe for a bake potatoe again


----------



## annie00

I can't find it on the previous threads


----------



## bexxc

*preheat oven to 400
*rub potatoes with olive oil, sprinkle with salt, wrap in foil, and poke a few holes in them with a sharp knive
*bake at 400 until cooked through (an hour to an hour and a half, depending on the size of the potato
*remove potatoes from oven and cut in half
*scoop out the insides, but leave enough flesh so the skin is still sturdy
*put insides in a bowl and mix with any desired toppings (broccoli, cheese, bacon, chives or green onions, chicken, etc.)
*put filling back in potato skins (they will be heaping)
*return to oven and bake until warmed through and top is crusty and begins to brown
*serve with desired condiments (salsa, sour cream, extra cheese, etc.)


----------



## annie00

Thank u sooo much lance is cooking me a steak and bake potatoe :)


----------



## annie00

So I see ur nesting now??


----------



## annie00

Oh I no I'm not gonna give cereal until dr says its okay...

Lance is helping me cook n clean how sweet


----------



## bexxc

make sure he adds salt, pepper, and butter to the stuffing mixture. i forgot to put that. 

i'm pretty sure i'm getting the ol nesting bug. i had a major cleaning fit today and didn't really care how much my pelvis hurt. i realized how crazy i was being when i was laying on the floor wedged between a toilet and the wall and dusting the back of the toilet.


----------



## annie00

Last night was the first time we slept in same bed for almost two weeks it felt sooooo nice


----------



## annie00

Wow ur def nesting.... I didn't get that for :(


----------



## bexxc

don't be sad. you were so uncomfortable and miserable! :hugs: it's probably better that you didn't get that far.


----------



## bexxc

i cleaned until i ran out of rags!!!


----------



## annie00

Wow bentlie just turned blue almost black I was freaaking out..


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!!! are you still at the hospital or are you home now? is everything okay???


----------



## annie00

She is fine she still breathing 

Yes we home now


----------



## bexxc

what did they say to do if that happened??? i'd be terrified, hun. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

They didn't say anything :(


----------



## bexxc

can you call the hospital and ask? or maybe call your pediatrician's exchange?


----------



## bexxc

good morning ladies!

annie- how's bentlie doing? did she have any more issues throughout the night? 

hope- how are you feeling today? any more tests? 

i'm off to my checkup in a little while. it's my last one before i hit 40 weeks.:)


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning!

Annie - sorry about your scare! I'm suprised they didn't tell you what to do. It would be worth learning how to do baby CPR. Not that difficult to learn but much different than what you do with an adult (I had to do it in my training to become a yoga teacher).

Bexxc - good luck at your last appointment today! So exciting! I have a hunch everything is coming along swimmingly :) Maybe the doc will be able to give you some indication on when Sprout will make his/her entrance!

AFM, I am feeling pretty low today. Like I'm in a funk. I feel down, like this is just never going to happen for us. I feel like every pregnancy is one let down after another. It's really hard :cry:

I did test again. I used my last Clearblue. It was definitely a lot darker than my first test on 11dpo, but still not that dark. I feel like it should be darker by now. It did make me feel a little better to see that my wondfo is darker today. It is now almost as dark as the control. Here are the pics.


----------



## annie00

Hope- I jut know this is going to be y'all's rainbow baby!!!!!! I'm praying for y'all!!!

Ur test look very good!!

Now stop testing and wait till ur dr appt :)

Bex I bet ur excited!! Yay

Bentlie is good... 

Her umbilical cord is bleeding..mon her clothes I see a few drops of blood.. It is drying out though


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you for your support Annie! It means a lot to me :hugs:

Well I am going to bite the bullet now and call my RE to leave a msg and tell him the news...not sure if he will want me to follow up with my regular GP or what.

Sounds like normal umbilical cord stuff! Do you watch Sex in the City? I will never think of an umbilical cord without thinking about the scene where Miranda's baby's stub falls off and the cat eats it! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

annie- glad bentlie is doing okay. if i were in your situation, i would definitely call her pediatrician and find out why she's turning blue. reflux doesn't do that, does it? 

hope- i think your tests look great! that's a fabulous progression- especially for wondfos!!! :happydance:

afm- i'm 2 cm dilated, but my cervix is still somewhere near my tonsils! :haha: my ob was able to reach it just enough to try and do a quick sweep to see if he could get things moving. i'm scheduled for an u/s and nst on monday. just in case i make it past 40 weeks, they want to make sure sprout's still thriving in there. he also said if things haven't started on their own by thanksgiving weekend, they'll induce on the 26th. hurry up sprout! mommy doesn't want an induction!!!!


----------



## annie00

Omg Bex I bet ur so excited!!!! 

:)

I'm so happy for u!!


----------



## bexxc

it's weird just sitting around waiting for it to happen! contractions could start any minute now or it could be a week. i just really want to get started on my own and not need an induction. i haven't had ANY contractions after my internal. last time i had them all day and part of the next. perhaps i've made it too comfy in there!

how's bentlie doing?


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, Bex that's so exciting!!! Eep! So much to look forward to. Please keep us very updated as things progress (whether it's sooner or later!) Agree that it would be nice if you didn't have to be induced. :thumbup:

Well my recurrent pregnancy loss is turning me into a crazy lady. I bought some FRERs today (in my defense, they were on sale for $14/2 which is AMAZINGLY cheap here). I took one when I got home this afternoon. I hadn't had anything to drink for about 5 hours and had held for 4, so it should have been pretty concentrated (it certainly looked it). 

Given how dark my Wondfos have been, I was expecting my lines to look something like this (taken off same blog post):
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/Shollia/Messageboard%20pics/15dpo4mu.jpg 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/Shollia/Messageboard%20pics/15dpo4mu1.jpg

Instead, my FRER looked like this (stolen off the same girl's blog, her 12dpo pic):

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/Shollia/Messageboard%20pics/12dposmu1.jpg

WTF!?!?!?

Aahhhhhhhgggg. I *hate* *hate* *hate* this. Honestly, I think this is going to be another failed pregnancy. Sorry to be such a downer but I have to be realistic. It's not looking good for me at this point. Ugh. I just hope it happens soon so we can move on.


----------



## bexxc

how many dpo are you now sweetie?


----------



## hopestruck

I should be about 15. But I'm actually dubious about that because I was traveling around O day, and I got 3 + OPKs *after* FF recorded a temp shift (which has never happened). So I would estimate I am between 13-15 dpo.


----------



## hopestruck

I just don't get it, every other pic I find of Wonfo + FRER together the FRER's are dark when the Wondfos are dark.

This person's Wondfo looks like mine did today. 

https://x63.xanga.com/d56f832b22033278434715/m221711570.jpg

And yet...

Makes me thing my HCG is dropping. Also because bbs are less sore and I have no symptoms :(


----------



## bexxc

my frer wasn't the same shade as the control until about 15 dpo. around 13 it actually looked just about like that. wish i had a pic to show you...


----------



## bexxc

i forget...have they tried giving you steroids during tww yet?


----------



## hopestruck

No, my FS seems pretty opposed to giving me anything empirically (ie. without evidence that I need it). :(

I just feel like it should be a lot darker. Means my beta is probably really, really low. Ugh.


----------



## hopestruck

I actually think my FRER was even lighter than in the photo I posted. I'll upload a pic in just a sec


----------



## bexxc

i believe when mine looked like that my beta was 47 later that morning.


----------



## hopestruck

Womp Womp.



It's really bad. :cry:


----------



## bexxc

well i'm keeping my hopes up even if you aren't. i don't think you have anything to worry about yet, hun. but trust me- i'm not blaming you for feeling that way. after what you've been through, you have every right to worry as much as you darn well please! :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks for understanding Bex :hugs: This stuff turns me into someone I don't even recognize! It's like I try to do all these things to reassure myself (e.g. watch a test get darker) but instead it only makes me more insecure, because the results are never promising. 

I just don't get why my Wondfos are so dark if the FRER is so weak. It is possible that my afternoon pee was more dilute, but I just don't really think that was the case. *shakes head*


----------



## hopestruck

I am going to bring up the steroids with my FS when we have our next phone consult/appt (since I'm so far away) on the 30th. At this point I think I have more to lose than gain.


----------



## bexxc

in the early days my wondfos were WAAAAY darker than the frers. the frers didn't really get dark until after i missed af. but again, how could i ever blame you for worrying? i'd be quite the hypocrite. crap. i worry about sprout every day and you'd think i'd be way beyond that by now.


----------



## bexxc

i know your fs is probably being more responsible than not by not medicating an unknown issue, but at some point i think you need to start experimenting a little. just because the tests aren't showing anything wrong doesn't mean there isn't something there. would you guys every be able to do ivf with genetic screening?


----------



## hopestruck

haha, it must be something in the HCG ;) 

The FRER still just seems way too light for how far along I should be, considering I've been getting positives for 4 days now. *sigh*

I'll use my last Wondfo tomorrow and see what that brings. 

Thanks again for listening to crazy lady over here :wacko:


----------



## hopestruck

bexxc said:


> i know your fs is probably being more responsible than not by not medicating an unknown issue, but at some point i think you need to start experimenting a little. just because the tests aren't showing anything wrong doesn't mean there isn't something there. would you guys every be able to do ivf with genetic screening?

I agree. I think that if I lose this one he might be more open to trying some things out, though. I asked about IVF, and he basically said he wouldn't recommend that, or any other kind of fertility treatment (eg. superovulation) right now, because it will only be expensive and won't make a difference in terms of whether or not I will miscarry. He said we could do IVF+PGD, but that again, it is so $$ that we are probably better off just trying until it works, since we get pregnant so easily.


----------



## bexxc

yeah- the expense is so crazy! that must be pretty frustrating to hear. :hugs: well, you guys get pregnant so easily you should just try until you get it right. don't worry about the emotional toll of the recurrent losses and the inability to celebrate any pregnancy you do achieve. :nope:


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, I know. In fairness to him, he seems actually rather sensitive to the emotional side of things. I think he was just being honest in that IVF won't help if I can't carry to term. Bah. This is a freakin' curse. :( 

I think I have a good case for empirical whatever-it-takes after this though.


----------



## bexxc

i would say so! at that point i'd be thinking, "screw whatever your stupid tests say. clearly something is not right!"


----------



## hopestruck

Exactly. I have a hunch it's an immune thing, and that the steroids could be a big help.

That being said though, I still haven't gone for the HSG. I wasn't planning on being pregnant until after we'd done it. Argh. FS said that there actually is a good chance it could be a uterine anomaly; it would explain why I have had so many very early losses (only one of my pregnancies - the normal boy - actually developed into an embryo). The fertilized egg implants on the septum/piece of tissue but can't be properly nourished so it just fails.


----------



## bexxc

oh... like a bicornuate uterus?


----------



## hopestruck

bicornuate or septum - could have the same effect. I always doubted that was my issue though because i've had tons of ultrasounds (even by RPL doctors at the Vancouver Early Pregnancy Loss Clinic) and they only ever said everything looks perfect. :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i was under the impression that things like that could be seen through an u/s. i'm surprised they even want to bother with the hsg...i mean, clearly your tubes are clear enough that the eggy gets down there and implants. that almost seems like a waste of time!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, that's kind of why I've been putting it off for so long! And everyone who has done it has said it is pretty painful :( Did you ever have one? 

Apparently a uterine septum can go undetected for a long time though, and is often missed on U/S unless someone is looking for it (it can be more easily identified with a 3D or Saline U/S). I almost wonder if it would be worth paying out of pocket for a 3D/4D just to get it over with and without the pain! The hospitals here are sooooo backlogged, it's crazy - I'm doubtful I could even get in before the new year.


----------



## bexxc

i had my hsg scheduled when we got the awful awful results of morgan's sa. i cancelled the appointment because we were told we needed icsi due to his grim results. once you need ivf/icsi, having clear tubes is pretty useless. at this point, i know at least one of my tubes is okay!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, interesting. What were his results, just out of curiosity? Jamie had his done and my GP said his motility was 60%... but we didn't ever hear what the morphology was. FS didn't say anything so I am assuming it was OK.


----------



## bexxc

i don't remember the exact numbers and i've somehow lost the paperwork, but both his motility and morphology were below 10% both times. 

i honestly think it was his drinking. he stopped and i got pregnant.


----------



## hopestruck

Wow! That's crazy. Does Morgan agree? Jamie drinks a lot too... men *rolls eyes*. I will tell him your story and maybe he'll quit the next time we TTC ;) I barely touch alcohol, so even 2 drinks a night seems excessive to me. The FS said that was totally OK though and was more concerned with whether or not he was a smoker.


----------



## bexxc

well, morgan was drinking 8-10 beers A NIGHT. i mean it was bad! i was ready to leave him if he didn't stop. he stopped drinking and i was pregnant within 2 MONTHS after 2 years of trying. i really can't bring myself to believe that that's a coincidence.


----------



## hopestruck

That is quite a lot. That would be problematic for me, too, I think. It certainly would make sense that it would help a bunch... those swimmers were probably too boozed to find their way to the egg! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Alright, well I am going to call it a night, go and watch a bit of TV (well actually DVDs because we don't have cable here in the boonies, ugh), and then go to bed. Just had a good phone chat with Jamie (he's on a business trip tonight). Told me I shouldnt let those day to day fluctuations/tests/thoughts get to me... that it is more productive to focus on the big picture... that it's not over till it's over. He is right.

Thanks for everything Bexxc! <3 you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bexxc

seriously! i'd be all misshapen and lazy too if i were bathed in alcohol 24/7. not to mention how awful it was for our relationship! people who drink that much are miserable people to be around!


----------



## bexxc

<3 you too, hun! sleep well!


----------



## annie00

Wow I have missed so much tonight!!! 

Hope- FYI dr told me that u shouldn't go by the darkness of a test to determine pregnancy pregression.... I have everything crosses for u..

We r finally back in our bedroom tonight we been sleeping on Sofa..
I brought 3 bottles and diapers wipes put a lamp everything I need for the night on my night stand so I wouldn't have to get outta bed expect to put her back in her bassinet...
She is gassy tonight ..

I'm hurting quite a bit.. 
We put our Xmas tree up n finished wrapping Xmas gifts..

Bex i didn't know Morgan was the problem wow.. 
What do they do for low sleek count??

It's so cold here it 38 I can't get over this usually it's hot at Xmas lmao!!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Annie :hugs:

Glad you are home and comfy in your own room! That must feel really good. You think -38 is cold... where I live it was already down to -25c (-13F) !!! :haha: It's ridiculous... I'm not even used to this much cold/winter! Now it has risen a bit and has been sitting around -8C (17.6F). LOL!

Well, I took my last wondfo today, it's still "developing" but seems to be same or lighter than yesterday. I dunno. But, my bbs are hurting a lot this morning. :shrug: Honestly, I feel aggravated that this is controlling so much of my life & emotions right now... so I am going to throw in the towel on the tests for a bit...I ordered some detect5 tests, so I may use those when they get here, but aside from that NO MORE TESTING! It's only making me more stressed. Not worth it. Plus I need to get some serious work done today, not just sit here taking pics of my tests all day! :haha:

Well hope you have a good day...

Morning to Bex when you get up!


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies!

annie- glad you're getting settled into your space a little better. that must bring a bit of normalcy to your hectic schedule. you must be excited- your dad is arriving tomorrow, right? 

there's really nothing they can do for low motility/morphology. some studies have shown that certain vitamins can help a little, but male factor issues can typically only be overcome through ivf/icsi. but i'd bet good money that now that he's stopped drinking so much (i've limited him to 3 beers a week), his numbers are pretty close to normal. 

hope- i think it's a good idea to cut back on the testing for your own sanity. we've all been there! ttc is so all-consuming and you've certainly been served several extra helpings of stress. :hugs:

no news from me as i just woke up. i don't think my lil sweep yesterday did anything to get me closer to labor. it's been almost 24 hours and i haven't even had one cramp or contraction. oh well. guess sprout's just not ready yet.


----------



## hopestruck

Sprout is just kicking back, delaying his time before he has to enter the real world... I can't blame him! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

i must just have a very plush, luxurious uterus! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

that and s/he gets lots of foot massages through my belly. i probably wouldn't be very anxious to leave that little situation either!


----------



## hopestruck

:rofl: I could go for some foot massages myself!

Oops, just realized I called Sprout a "him"! Subconscious slip... what are you feeling these days on that front?


----------



## bexxc

totally feeling boy and i call sprout him all the time. i will be so very floored if they hand me a girl! i have to keep reminding me that there is a 50/50 chance of that happening. i wouldn't be disappointed by any stretch of the imagination. i'd just be really stinkin surprised!


----------



## hopestruck

Oooh the anticipation! I'm so excited. Please keep coming on B&B after Sprout arrives. I know that you'll have lots of better things to do but I'll totally miss ya!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure i'll still be able to check in at least a couple times a day- especially since i'll be home until april. i have too many ladies (including you!) on here that i want to keep up with to just leave bnb!


----------



## hopestruck

Yay! Oh, and lots of pictures, too!!! :dance:


----------



## bexxc

oh definitely! i'm sure i'll post more pictures than you'll want to see. you'll be begging me to stop posting them!


----------



## annie00

Good morning.. 

Hope that is really good news if ur boobies are hurting today :) yay!!! 

Bex- give it time u will start soon..

Last night was horriable she was up all night long.. 
Ughh finally I fell asleep with her in our bed and mom woke me up bc she was hungry and ate 3 oz instead of 2..

Mom and dad are packing there things now they are leaving tonight .. 
So me and lance are going to try this all buy ourselfs..
I'm scared... Ughhh... 

The main thing I got to rmeber is when she sleeps I sleep...


----------



## bexxc

don't be scared! you're going to do great. and that really is the most important thing to remember. our childbirth instructor said that is the biggest mistake new mom's make- not sleeping when the baby does. don't try to clean for a minute. don't shower. don't eat. SLEEP! all that other stuff can be done during bentlie's waking hours. you'll be no good to anyone if you don't squeeze in a little sleep whenever you can.

i'm sorry you've had a rough night. aside from that, how are things going? 

i finished my top to bottom cleaning this morning, then we went to the grocery store. we got meals for this week and stocked up on frozen meals. those combined with what we've made, what my mom's made, and what my bil's gf made should keep us going for awhile once we bring sprout home. i think we're officially ready!


----------



## hopestruck

Bex, I think you've been "ready" for months! :haha:


----------



## annie00

I know its just like right now nothing I do seems to satisfie her


----------



## annie00

I forgot to tell y'all I ordered a angel care monitor its a pad that goes underneath her mattress and if the baby doesn't breath within 20 sec a alarm goes off to alert me and wake baby


----------



## bexxc

whoa...that's awesome. i had no idea something like that even existed. i'm so buying one of those!!!!

sorry bentlie's being fussy. i have a feeling we're both in for a lot of long nights. :hugs:

hope- yeah, i think we've probably been ready for awhile. but you know how it is when something big in your life is about to happen. it feels like you're never prepared enough!


----------



## annie00

Yea it's called angel monitor!! 
I learned they existed at hospital..

So I just had a break down!!!
All I wanna do is cry I'm so tired bentlie isn't sleeping well again tonight..


----------



## annie00

Mom left and I called her crying bc I wish she was baxk..


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i know it doesn't feel like it, but it's normal to have nights like this and have a difficult time dealing with it. a friend of mine at work said there were times she just didn't think she'd make it through the first month. :hugs: as hard as it is (and will probably continue to be), just try to remember that this is normal and you're doing everything just right. hang in there, sweetie. it will get better.


----------



## annie00

How will it get better when noone in the house is sleeping...


----------



## bexxc

you just have to try to be patient and give it time. everyone is getting adjusted to a new routine and it's going to take awhile to find your rhythm. do you have sling? have you tried just wearing bentlie? it's supposed to be very soothing because it's the closest thing to being back in the womb. 

and the 5 s's are supposed t o be a lifesaver. our childbirth coach said it reduced her sons' crying by hours a day. 

https://www.drphil.com/articles/article/274


----------



## bexxc

maybe you guys can try sleeping in shifts for now. maybe lance can give you 2 or 3 hours to sleep and you can do the same.


----------



## annie00

I don't trust him with her just yet.


----------



## annie00

Very Awsome website


----------



## bexxc

not even while you're there in the house?


----------



## annie00

Yea I went n showered and he watched her...

Bentlie got bad gas u can tell she is very uncomfortable gave her gas drops but no good
So she hasn't sucked a pacifier yet well this morning at 4am I finally caved in and gave it to her.. I feel like a horriable parent


----------



## bexxc

you're not a bad parent. some babies really need to suck on something to feel soothed. we're not going to start off using them, but believe me, if sprout needs to suck to feel calmed, i will not hesitate to give him/her a pacifier. you are not being a horrible parent for comforting your baby!


----------



## annie00

Well it got kinda outta control when she started sucking her finger and hand ... 

Bentlie eats at 10:30 again n me n lance r hanging out in living room


----------



## bexxc

just remember- sucking is a reflex for babies. it's not anything they control, so if she needs to suck on something, let her. :hugs: you guys are going to be fine. it's going to be really really hard for awhile, but you're going to make it through and everything is going to be wonderful. and you always have us to rant to when you need to blow off a little steam or just need some shoulders to cry on.


----------



## hopestruck

Just catching up on your posts...

Sorry your nights are feeling rough Annie :hugs: I don't have much advice to give, but I do know that it is a very normal feeling to feel inadequate or challenged by having a baby. No one ever said it was easy! Just have faith that you (and Lance) will get the hang of things. I like Bex's idea of doing waking/sleeping shifts (when you're ready to let Lance!) - my former supervisor (now a good friend) basically told me it kept him and his wife sane by doing that during the infancy of their 3 kids. 

I also think it's great that you got the sleep/breathing alarm! I'm sure you will both rest so much better knowing that you have that "safety net" in place. :hugs:

Bex, I made your pot roast tonight! I made a few modifications - chicken stock instead of beef (didn't have any), dry thyme instead of fresh, and I added in a few celery sticks with the veggies. I was SO hungry this afternoon when it was cooking I kept sneaking in (well, not that anyone was there to watch except the dogs!) and slicing little bits of the end of the roast! :haha: I finally sat down and had the full thing about an hour ago and it was SUPER YUM! Exactly what I had been looking for! My body was *really* craving meat (maybe low on iron or something)? So thank you so much!! :)

Not much else going on with me. My bbs are SUPER sore now! Just within the day they've gone from like a 2 on the soreness scale to like a 7! I hope that's a good sign. I'm trying not to read into much because I honestly feel like the chances of success are so low...but I'll take what I can get. 

Just finishing watching an episode of Brothers & Sisters...definitely a guilty pleasure... then it's off to bed. Night ladies - hope you both have peaceful nights <3


----------



## bexxc

glad you enjoyed the pot roast. i think i make it a little differently every time depending on what veggies and spices i happen to have lying around. 

i say you look as far into anything that keeps you feeling positive about your pregnancy as you can. let your sore boobies bring you comfort! :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thanks hope!! 

Bentlie just projected vomit all over me n my recliner think I over fed her again.. She just don't stop sucking when she is full .


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: wow, i'm sorry. i guess just try to keep an eye on how much she is getting. maybe switch to her pacifier after she's had 3 oz? then she'll still get to suck but won't get over full.


----------



## bexxc

good morning, ladies. i seem to have the insomnia bug again. bed at 1, up at 5...which i'm sure is still more sleep than you're getting, annie. :hugs: guess i'll have to have a nap later. 

annie- how was your night? hope you guys were able to get at least a little bit of rest. thinking of you. :hugs:

hope- how are you feeling today? have you called your fs yet to go in for betas?

jumik- we haven't heard from you in awhile. how's everything going?


----------



## bexxc

gosh, annie, i'm such a poop! we've all been so focused on how bentlie is doing, i haven't bothered to ask how you're feeling. how is your incision site healing up? have you had to rely much on your pain meds? are you getting around okay?


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies,

Bex, sorry to hear about the insomnia! :hugs: that is a drag. My stepsister had it really bad right before she had her baby...she explained it was the body's way of getting you ready for many sleepless nights! Hope you can find some time to rest later today.

Annie, eeeeh about the projectile... at least baby vomit is the best possible vomit there is! :haha: My friend Erin is a psychologist and she actually encourages thumb or hand sucking as a way for her children (well, they are both still babies/infacts) to self-sooth. So there are schools of thought that are all for it! I personally haven't really looked into it much but I don't think I would hesitate to use a soother if it felt necessary.

Well AFM, I must be making up for your lack of sleep.. I slept til 8:30 this morning! I felt like a total zombie when I woke up, and kinda pukey! Like a low blood sugar kinda feeling. It is not an uncommon feeling for me in pregnancy :shrug: Bbs are still super sore. 

Bex - I did contact my FS's office, and I spoke with his receptionist and told her my news. She said that they usually offer blood testing and then an in-office U/S at 8 weeks, but that obviously it's a long way for me to travel just for those things! So she said I should just keep my next phone appointment with my FS on Nov 30th, and follow up with my GP here. So, I am seeing my doc here on Monday. To be honest, I'm not super keen on betas - they stress me out, and I hate having a middle-man between me and my #s/body - but if my doc wants them I'll probably go. So we'll see.


----------



## annie00

Another restless night she had gas so bad all she did was grunt at 4 am we put her in her swing and she finally slept and the woke up at 7to eat and fell back asleep at 8 and now we r on way to dr and we running late bc we over slept.. 

Oops
And guess when her next feeding is.. Same time as her dr appt..


----------



## hopestruck

Aww... You'll get through it Annie!! :hugs: GL at the doctor's appt!


----------



## bexxc

have you tried giving her mylicon for the gas? 
glad you guys were able to squeeze in a couple hours of sleep. 
hope bentlie's checkup goes well. let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## annie00

Yea the drops didnt work..

We going buy gripe water... 
It's suppose to be wonderful!!!!!! 

I still taking my pain Meds bc it hurts when I get up r lay baxk..

Me and lance had a Awsome moment last night we cuddled and kissed for the first time in months...

Insomnia sucks ass sorry Bex it doesn't get better I'm living off of coffee n red bull

I haven't smoked yet btw even though I almost last night..


----------



## bexxc

i'm so glad to hear that even though it's hard, you and lance were able to get a little bit of couple time in. that's really great! and i'm so proud of you for not smoking. even if you don't smoke around bentlie, the residual smoke and chemicals that are left behind in your hair and clothing can be really damaging to her delicate little lungs!!! you've made it like 5 or 6 months without smoking. that's such a huge accomplishment! please don't go back to it! 

i've heard really great things about gripe water. let me know how it works out. i'll need all these little tips and tricks very soon. sprout will be here in no more than 10 days!


----------



## annie00

I know sweets I don't want to go baxk but I was having a break down last night and almost did but nope!!!


----------



## annie00

Ten days wow!!! 

I can't believe I'm suppose to still be pregnant!!!


----------



## bexxc

i know. it's kinda funny how much earlier than me you had bentlie! trust me. the last couple weeks are no picnic! everything is sooo hard! all my joints are loosening up and my right wrist is killing me. i injured it really badly about 15 years ago and it took months of physical therapy to tighten the joint back up. now that the joint is all relaxed again, it's as painful as it was when i first hurt it! not to mention that my pelvis and vajayjay feel like they're going to explode! :haha: but it's aaaaaaalll! worth it! i lost a big chunk of plug this morning, so maybe we'll get things going in a couple days here.


----------



## hopestruck

You are doing so great Annie, even though it feels tough. Bex is right. Keep it up!! :hugs:

Bex - how lovely! :haha: Out of curiosity, what does it look like? I've always wondered!


----------



## bexxc

it looks like stringy snot:sick: it's all thick and yellow!!! i know it's not my whole plug because it's not big enough...but it was enough to be gross!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Oooohh...Mmmm... :huh:

I can't believe this is happening so soon!!!! Feels bizarre even to me... But good bizarre \\:D/


----------



## bexxc

i still don't believe it. morgan and i were talking about it when we were driving home from the grocery store yesterday. we're going to go to the hospital and i'm going to go through the whole labor thing and they're going to hand us a baby-our baby- to take home and take care of. we've been talking about having kids since the very beginning of our relationship and now 10 years later it's happening and it just seems like a dream!


----------



## hopestruck

That makes my heart melt <3 How long was it that you were actually TTC including NTNP time?


----------



## bexxc

2 years- almost exactly.


----------



## hopestruck

:happydance: Nothing better than a much-wanted baby landing in the arms of intelligent, loving, awesome parents!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

On an almost completely unrelated note, can I ask your advice? It's wedding/pregnancy related... I would ask my bridesmaids, but they don't know about this pregnancy...and I would ask Jamie, but he is essentially useless :haha:


----------



## bexxc

aw! that's so sweet!

now we just need to get you this close to baby. this seems like quite a wonderful time for you to be pregnant. our thread needs another bump!


----------



## bexxc

of course! i'll be as helpful as i can.


----------



## annie00

Her dr is referring her to a specialist in New Orleans for her birth marks.. And they changed her formula to soy based for colic and reflex.. 
I have to bring her back wesnday for. Weight check up..


----------



## bexxc

good! it sounds like you guys are making progress with some of the issues you're worried about. that's great. did the doctor say anything about her turning blue or her breathing? has that happened again?


----------



## hopestruck

:hugs: I think so too! We shall see.... [-o&lt;

So, what I'm wondering is about my wedding dress! I *really* need to order it because our wedding is essentially 6 months away. But, do I order a dress based on the assumption that I *will* or that I *won't* be pregnant!? Ugh. If this baby is for keeps, I will be 7 months pregnant on our wedding date :wacko: I'm totally fine with that (I actually think it would be super cool to surprise our guests - with the exception of immediate friends & family who would know). But, yeah.... I feel like it's honestly a risk either way. Because even if we lost this pregnancy there's a chance that we could get pregnant again beforehand...


----------



## bexxc

i would say visit a dress shop and (with as much or as little detail as you feel comfortable with) explain your situation to one of their consultants. they might be able to find you a dress style that can be easily altered to go in either direction. you might have to compromise on the cut of your dress a little, but i'm sure you can find something you can work with.


----------



## annie00

No they didn't say anything.

I have noticed one ear is a little bigger than the other one.. 
Like one sits flat Agaisnt her head and other don't.. Should I worry?


----------



## bexxc

no...don't worry about it. my nephew had one ear and one eye bigger than the other for awhile. oh my gosh...he looked so funny- but still very cute. he grew into it after awhile and everything evened out.


----------



## bexxc

people aren't perfectly symmetrical to begin with and i think when they're very tiny those size and shape differences are very noticeable. if you put your own two hands or two feet together, you'll notice that one is naturally bigger than the other.


----------



## annie00

Lol ok I'm assuming its common


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i think pretty much every human being on the planet has minor size and shape differences from one side of their body to the other.


----------



## annie00

Hmm that's crazy.. 

I don't know if I told u but bentlie only has 1 crease on her palm and she is suppose to have two .. It's called a simmon crease are something like that.. 
I'm really scared worried she has Down syndrome


----------



## bexxc

did they seem worried- like worried enough to do genetic testing for her?


----------



## annie00

Well that's why he is sending me to a specialist for her birth marks and the crease on her hand.. He said so we can get all that worked out and looked into.. Even though he has seen the crease and the child be perfectly normal I think that with the marks may make it higher... 

I'm just scared


----------



## bexxc

i forget- did you have first tri screening and the nt scan? 

try not to worry too much. i'm sure everything is fine and seeing the specialist is just a precaution.


----------



## hopestruck

Wow, I've missed so much, I'm so sorry! My internet went down, argh! Definitely one of my major frustrations being out here in the country.

Bexxc - that's a great idea. I am actually considering ordering a J Crew dress (i love all their styles - super classy but simplistic), so they aren't quite as expensive, which is also nice in case I did have to spend money on modifications or potentially even buying another dress! This one, Taryn, is gorgeous and would hold a pregnant belly (of any size) very well: https://www.jcrew.com/wedding/Wedding_Bride/gowns/PRDOVR~22513/22513.jsp --- Yay/Nay?

Annie - I'm sorry that you are worried about Bentlie :hugs: I will be the first to say that I am NOT symmetrical at ALL! I feel like my face is slightly different from one side to the next... my left boob is slightly bigger than my right... and my hip bones are not perfectly aligned (I've had RMTs tell me this!). And I am overall, pretty healthy and normal looking despite this :) So don't stress too much about that. I've never heard about a Simmons crease before, but I will do some reading. I don't know much about Down's except what you find out from genetic testing...but Bentlie sure doesn't look like a DS baby. Keep us posted.... xoxox


----------



## bexxc

wow! that dress is gorgeous!!!!!!! and i think it would definitely accommodate an growing bump! i would suggest (if the cost isn't an issue) buying it a size or two bigger that you would normally and having it tailored down to your figure. - pregnant or not, this tends to give you a much better fit for your body. i think i ordered my dress two sizes larger than i needed.


----------



## hopestruck

Yay! glad you like it. That is good advice, thank you!! The nice thing about J Crew is that you can also order closer to the date since they ship from stock - and have 60 days to return it! They apparently will also send you extra fabric from the dress if you do want to make an alterations (or add on straps, etc). So I think I might just wait and see. If I make it to 12 weeks, it would be the first week of January, and I still think that would be plenty of time to order one of these dresses and get some alterations done.


----------



## bexxc

that should be more than enough time for alterations. you have to get that dress! it's so elegant!


----------



## hopestruck

Eeh! Thanks :) I think it will go really well with our venue too :shy:


----------



## bexxc

i know it's still going to be awhile, but i can't wait to see pics of your lovely wedding. it's going to be so exciting! but it will all go so fast! you'll hardly remember what happened! :haha:


----------



## annie00

They don't offer nt scans unless downs runs in family history n it doesn't but I did have the blood work done to check all that and everything came out good... 

She has a appt wesnday at a dermotologist for everything so we gonna see..


----------



## annie00

So if a baby has downs do they look it from the beginning?


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure everything's fine. like hope said, bentlie doesn't seem to have the typical facial characteristics that are usually associated with ds.


----------



## hopestruck

Yeah, I honestly don't think she has Downs, Annie! But at least they are looking into it for you. Better to identify any potential issues right now rather than later down the road.

Bex - I believe it! Now that we have the venue booked we are feeling pretty good about it. The fun can start! :happydance:


----------



## hopestruck

Eep, I am getting some pretty intense cramps right now. Feels *just* like AF cramps. No spotting though...


----------



## bexxc

it really is so much fun planning a wedding! i don't understand people who get so stressed out and wrapped up in all the little details. as long as you can stay relaxed and let things come together naturally, you'll have a great time!


----------



## annie00

I hope so


----------



## bexxc

annie, it sounds like your doctor is being very proactive with all of this. that's a great sign. they're not going to let you sit around and wonder. they're going to get everything checked out now so you can all get on with your lives as a family.


----------



## annie00

I really really like her dr he seems like he cares so much!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

that's wonderful! i'm glad you found someone you're comfortable with. i'm jealous. as many doctors as we've researched, we haven't found anyone we really connected with. we found one that will do for now, but we plan on searching a little more in depth once sprout arrives.


----------



## annie00

Damn that sux I guess we did get quite lucky!!

Awe I got ur thank u card!!!!
Ur so sweet and ur quite wrlcome!!


----------



## bexxc

glad it arrived! :D

we'll have to find out where hope's registered for her wedding! :winkwink:


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, nice try, but we're not having a registry! :haha: Cash gifts only - going towards a home down payment :thumbup: 

Hey, I was thinking, are you guys on Facebook/would you be comfortable hooking up on FB? Would be nice to stay in touch that way! I'm more consistent with my FB use than B&B.


----------



## bexxc

yes- i'll pm you how to find me. speaking of fb, just posted this fb moment in my journal:

oh my goodness...i just had some kind of episode. a friend of mine posted the following status on fb: "just ate what is likley to be my last twinkie. I haven't had this much in common with woody Harrison since he did that weed documentary." only i read it, "what i just ate is likely to make me twinkle." the thought of my 300 lb asian hardcore punk friend, nic, twinkling like some overdone oberon made me start laughing hysterically. i looked down and tess, who had been curled up at my feet, looked up at me with this expression that oozed "what the hell is wrong with you?" so i started laughing harder- to the point the i had tears streaming down my face. this really got tess upset, so she did what a cat would naturally do (?). she started licking my toes. this did not help my hysterics. i'm now choking and gasping for air. tess decided the best course of action at this point was to start chewing on my toes. that's the stage that comes right after licking in the natural order of things. anyway, i think i've calmed myself down now. i'm glad nobody was here to see me laughing like a loon with a cat biting at my feet.


----------



## hopestruck

Bahahah!! :rofl: that made me laugh out loud. I know what you mean. My dogs give me the: "Are you f*cking crazy?" look ALL the time *rolls eyes*


----------



## hopestruck

Of course, they don't seem to give a damn when I catch them taking toilet paper out of the bathroom garbage bin, or licking my underwear :sick:


----------



## bexxc

oh lord...i tried to tell my mom that story and it started all over again. i thought i was going to make my water break.


----------



## bexxc

we were house sitting for my in laws once and their dog fished one of my mil's used pads out of the trash and brought it over to us! :sick: not something anyone wants to see!


----------



## hopestruck

Maybe you should tell it a few more times! :haha:

Well I am off to take the dogs out for their daily romp, and then over to the post office to see if my Detect5 tests have arrived :mail:

BTW just spent a good 10 mins creeping you! love it :flower:


----------



## bexxc

have fun with the pups! i'm heading off to fb to do the same!


----------



## hopestruck

No tests :( Things always take *forever* to arrive since I moved up north. Argh! Guess I'll have to wait until Monday, if it even gets here by then...


----------



## bexxc

poop! well, maybe it's life's way of letting your build up enough hcg so that your tests won't make you worry.


----------



## hopestruck

Well, life has an interesting may of getting me to the point where I am testing like a :wacko:!!! :haha: 

You're right though! ;)


----------



## bexxc

we've all been there. i was just telling one gal on here how i've actually fished through the trash can to examine a test that was taken days earlier...on more than one occasion. :wacko: is it positive now???? :blush:


----------



## hopestruck

SPeaking of which, I pulled my FRERs out of the cupboard today, and they dried a bunch darker than they were when I first took that pic! I'll try and upload one.


----------



## bexxc

cool...can't wait to see em!


----------



## hopestruck

2 pics

indoor lighting


natural lighting


still not as dark as I would have liked. But if I was closer to 13/14dpo (when they were taken a couple days ago) that's not terrible. Meh. :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

totally nothing wrong with those!


----------



## annie00

I just realized bentlie hasn't pooped all day..


----------



## bexxc

aw...poor babe. has she been eating enough?

i just lost another big glop of what i'm assuming is plug.


----------



## annie00

Yay ur getting close.. 

I'm not sure she ate 2 oz n threw some up


----------



## bexxc

maybe she's just not keeping enough food down. 

did i dream that you said they were putting her on special formula for her reflux or was that real? has she started that yet?


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! No it was real!! 
She only got one feeding so for.. 
Nvm she just felt up a diaper with poo lol!!


----------



## bexxc

lol...oh good. that must make you feel a bit better.


----------



## annie00

Yea so much better!!


----------



## bexxc

how's lance doing as a daddy? does he love it?


----------



## annie00

He is ok not sure if he is in love r not yet lol


----------



## bexxc

it's normal for it to take dad's longer to bond. you and bentlie have had 8 solid months of literally doing EVERYTHING together.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur so right.. Never thought of that before


----------



## bexxc

i lost even more plug after i got out of the shower...


----------



## annie00

Oh girl I bet u have him tonight r tomorrow


----------



## bexxc

i hope so! but i know that losing plug doesn't necessarily mean labor.


----------



## annie00

No but it's a good start ... 

Man bentlie just threw up again wtf!!!!!
I'm scared she gonna starve to death


----------



## bexxc

did you talk to the doctor? is it just a result of her reflux? 
i'm sure they would've told you if she wasn't gaining weight appropriately. a newborn's stomach is really really small. i'm sure she's getting what she needs.


----------



## annie00

No but it's a good start ... 

Man bentlie just threw up again wtf!!!!!
I'm scared she gonna starve to death


----------



## annie00

Well that's why she got to go get weighed wesnday to see if she is gaining bc she lost two more ounces today :(


----------



## bexxc

hopefully once she adjusts to her new formula, she'll be able to keep a little more of it down.


----------



## annie00

Yea I hope so


----------



## bexxc

has she still been pretty fussy?


----------



## annie00

She does Awsome during the day and then at night it's hell ... 

It's 1:39 am and she is fussy lance is sleeping I'm so pooped and I'm hurting


----------



## bexxc

is he going to get up and help you once he gets a little sleep?


----------



## annie00

No I just fed her 2 and a little bit ounces and so for she kept it down.. 

Is it normal for a baby to throw arms N legs around really fast when they crying


----------



## Birdling

Sorry to barge in - yep, totally normal - don't worry

:flower:


----------



## bexxc

yeah- it's normal. she may want to be swaddled.


----------



## annie00

Well she didn't keep that down r 10:30 feeding... 
So I called her dr and they told me to put one tablespoon of cereal in her bottle so I'm feeding it now and we shall see


----------



## bexxc

i hope that works. good luck :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank u.. 

How u feeling?


----------



## bexxc

my back hurts today, but otherwise doing just fine. i'm getting ready to eat some lunch and have a nap. i was really hoping things might have started up today, but nothing's really happening. 

how's your recovery going? is lance still being helpful?


----------



## annie00

Awe he will come out when he is ready.. I wish u best of luck!! 

I'm ok lance just left to go deer hunting and I fed bentlie her cereal.. 
I really don't like the idea of my 2 week old eating cereal but they say it weighs it down.. So I have to try it bc she isn't eating much.. 
Instead of feeding every 4 hours I'm gonna feed her every 2 hours.. Even if its just a ounce every hour it ends up the same as 2oz in 4 hours .. She should be gaining .5 to a ounce a day :( so we r gettin really worried..

Lance accidentally called his mom n it rang for 40 sec n she called right back n he was freaking out.. He didn't answer lol...


----------



## bexxc

i can understand you being concerned about giving her cereal so early, but if the pediatrician is recommending it, i'm sure it won't hurt her. hopefully she'll be able to keep it down a little better.


----------



## annie00

Well I just fed her another ounce an so for so good so fx


----------



## bexxc

that's great!!! maybe she just needed something a little heavier!


----------



## annie00

I hope this works man we have had a rough time getting preggo then a rough pregnancy now a rough time with her when is god gonna give us a break


----------



## bexxc

i promise things will start to settle in, sweetie. it's probably going to take a month or two for you guys to really settle in with a routine. don't worry. i'll be right behind you. :haha: 

oi! i feel like i weigh a thousand lbs right now. i have a feeling we won't be seeing sprout until monday's u/s.


----------



## bexxc

...and just think...when it's finally my turn you'll already have a couple weeks of experience on me! :haha:


----------



## annie00

R they gonna induce if u go past 40 weeks ??

Yea but I still don't know hardly nothing lance goes back to work Monday n I'm scared to be alone with her .. 

She will be two weeks old wesnday


----------



## bexxc

they'll induce on the 26th if i haven't gone into labor naturally by then, so sprout's got 9 days to get out before s/he gets and eviction notice. i'll be 41+1 at that point. hopefully sprout decides to come out on his/her own. i'm having some very mild cramps/backache today. i hope that means that we're getting ready...or at least making a little progress. 

you're going to be great by yourself. i mean, you've been doing most of it by yourself already. it won't be a big deal at all. :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

R u getting excited? 
That is ur body starting the progress.... :) yay!!! 

No I mean I'm scared something is gonna happen and I'm home alone.. Lance leaves at almost daylight so it won't be dark long I'm a chicken :) 

I have neighbors but still


----------



## bexxc

i think i'd be more excited if there were some definitive signs that labor was coming. right now i'm a little on edge because i really really really don't want to be induced. 

it's really unlikely that anything will happen to bentlie, but it's natural to worry. do you have a car there for yourself in case you need to go out and take care of anything or there is an emergency?


----------



## annie00

Oh yea I have my truck.. 

Being induce wasn't bad.. I got a epi at almost 3 cm and it was called a light epi meaning it just made my belly numb nothing eles... Then after my water broke own its on and I started getting contractions more they upped my dose..


----------



## bexxc

it sounds like you have nothing to worry about. you've got neighbors around, you've got transportation, and you can always call bentlie'd doctor if you're worried about something. you'll be awesome! 

i'd just really prefer to have things start on their own. that way i know sprout is really ready. and i'd prefer to wait as long a possible to have an epi so i know labor is going to progress well.


----------



## annie00

I agree with u but I have to admit I was so scared of the epi and whn I finally got it I felt so relived..
I was gonna have her anyways that night bc my water broke on its own.. So yea... 


I know I just always think the worst..

I'm really really hurting all of a sudden I'm cramping majorly and I'm hurting bad my med didn't even help..


----------



## bexxc

the cramping is normal. it's your uterus trying to return to it's normal size. is your bleeding still pretty heavy?


----------



## annie00

Oh really? 
They got me on cramping Meds also I haven't cramped much expect when I was in hospital.. 

I'm still bleeding but its a medium flow.. 
I can wear two pads all day...


----------



## bexxc

yeah- they say it takes at least 4 weeks to your uterus to return to its normal size and it really only gets that way through cramping and contractions, so what you're feeling is totally normal.

glad to hear your bleeding isn't too heavy at this point. i'm worried about how bad that's going to be. i'm not sure why. i guess i just feel like i'll be worried about going out anywhere if i have to. i don't want to have any embarrassing accidents!


----------



## annie00

Wow that's very interesting !! 

The only time I bled alot was day after ESP when I stood up to go shower wow!!! 
Other than that hardly at all .. 

I'm really hurting on right side it's a constent pain it won't go away


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i've heard from a lot of people that the first time you stand up is downright gory.

well, i thought i was ready to go to bed, but my body had other ideas, so i got back up. hopefully i'll feel a little more tired soon.


----------



## annie00

Yea it looks like a crime scene and I didn't know and I had a room full of people... 

Bentlie is keeping food down now but she is only eating a ounce every 2 hours she was doing 2 every 2 hours


----------



## annie00

Insomnia sux I know this is tmi but did u know orgasim bring on contractions??? 

U should try it. Plus it might help u sleep


----------



## bexxc

i wouldn't worry too much. at least she's keeping food down now. that's a good start. isn't every 2-3 hours pretty standard for a newborn's feeding schedule?


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm glad at least she is keeping it down... :) makes me worry less... 

When I left the hospital they said every 3-4 hrs and try to push it to four but if she is fussy at 3 go ahead and feed her


----------



## bexxc

it sounds like the cereal has really helped. definitely something to feel better about. ugh. i so don't want to be awake right now. my back hurt today, so i basically hung out on bnb all day and i'm booooored! :brat:


----------



## annie00

I know ur ready bless ur heart.. 
On the good side when u have him all the pains go away!! Everyhing lol!! It's crazy!! 

Ugh I wish she would go to bed I just fed her and laid her down and she is restless ughhh


----------



## bexxc

do you have a bouncer with a vibrate setting? maybe that would soothe her to sleep.


----------



## annie00

Yea I got one.. She is quite at the moment...


----------



## bexxc

that's good. any way you can close your eyes and get a little rest?


----------



## annie00

I slept from 6 to 11 so I'm good now.. 
She only threw up last night a little bit but I been writing everything down everything she eats n throws up so I can show the dr


----------



## annie00

How u feeling??


----------



## bexxc

that's great that you're keeping a record. that will be really helpful! good call.

my back is hurting today. think i'm going to spend some time on the exercise ball and see if that helps a bit. otherwise, everything is good. we have our u/s and nst tomorrow morning.


----------



## bexxc

that's great that you got so much sleep!!!! was lance up to feed her?


----------



## annie00

No he wasn't she didn't wake up to eat till 11:30 ..

Hope that helps..


----------



## bexxc

wow...i'm surprised she slept that long between feedings!


----------



## annie00

Yea she was tired bc she didn't sleep all night


----------



## bexxc

poor little lady!


----------



## bexxc

how's lance holding up?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!

Well I just wanted to update you... I think I am having a chemical :( I haven't started bleeding or anything, but we went out yesterday and I got another FRER...just wasn't feeling right about this pregnancy (despite tons of symptoms :huh:)...and sure enough, it was really faint :( Still a line, but it was definitely lighter than the ones I took on Wednesday and Thursday. I'm guessing my HCG is less than 50 now... so I will probably start to bleed within a few days. I stopped the progesterone last night too - no point in continuing.

Sooo, that's that. Definitely a bummer, but to be totally honest I am *glad* that it's happening (hopefully) sooner rather than later. Nothing worse than having your hopes built up for weeks to find out it wasn't going to happen. With any luck it will be over within the next few days and I can move on and go for my HSG. To be honest I'm surprised I haven't had a chemical yet, given how quickly and frequently we get pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm so sorry, hope. this just isn't fair. i hope your fs will start looking more aggressively into causes and treatments. i wish i could say something to make you feel better. :(


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bex :hugs: Honestly, it's OK. As I said I am glad to know sooner rather than later. For me this is not the same as other losses... just like a late period/long cycle. It is a blessing not to have my hopes built up. Yep, I think I have a good case to make with my FS now. I am going to ask him directly if we can use prednisone and heparin. 

I will keep you posted if/when I start bleeding. I have my doc appt with my GP tomorrow, so we'll see what he says. He may want me to go for a beta just to confirm low levels. I'm hoping it will start on its own soon...don't really want to go down the misoprostol route, but I would if it meant it would be over sooner rather than later.


----------



## bexxc

i just wish you didn't have to go through this. when you find out your pregnant, i think it's totally normal to be worried, but nobody should ever be in a position where they automatically assume the worst. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Agree. Jamie and I had a long talk the other night that basically said, "Why us?" How the heck do so many dysfunctional, unhealthy, unloving, unreceptive people get pregnant without a worry in the world? Why can't we just have a *normal* pregnancy for *once* in our lives? Of course, there are no answers to these questions... I dunno. :shrug: We're at the point where we've accepted that we are living with RPL, and that it is going to take us longer than other people to have a baby. At least accepting it helps us temper our expectations. You're right though, it just isn't fair.


----------



## bexxc

that's the most frustrating thing about fertility issues. you see so many people around you getting pregnant and seeing people that don't "deserve" (for lack of a better word) to get pregnant having it come so easily. at one point when we were ttc, there was a rash of cases of mothers killing their babies in california in the most horrendous ways and it just ripped me apart seeing stories like that. how did those people get babies just to kill them???


----------



## hopestruck

:cry: definitely. I feel fortunate to have you and Annie to confide in about this because it's hard for other people to relate to how bone-deep those frustrations can go.


----------



## annie00

Wow hope I'm so very sorry.. I agree with u about how people shoul have a license to breed kinda thing... 
I feel the same way about why us with we having a hard time with her eating and her birth marks etc etc..

Maybe u r just earlier than u thought.. 
Since ur not bleeding that's a good thing right?! 

Man at 11;30 she got down two ounces and didnt threw up.. Well at 3:00 she ate 2 ounces n threw up again.. Ughh all I wanna do is cry why can't my baby girl stomach her food.. I'm a worried wreck..


----------



## bexxc

maybe the specialist will be able to give you some insight. perhaps her digestive system is just still maturing because she was born a little on the early side. is she getting a good burp out after her feedings?


----------



## annie00

Yea I burp after every ounce.. Maybe in gonna try every half ounce..

If she keeps threwing up tonight n tomorrow I'm gonna call her dr again tomorrow morning .. Something is deff not right..


----------



## bexxc

gosh! i'm sorry her feeding has been such a struggle! are you laying her down after she eats? if so, i read that keeping her upright (maybe in a sling or just holding her) for 30-45 minutes can help. you've probably tried it already, but just a thought.


----------



## annie00

Yea I usually lay her on my chest which is upright.. For about 15-20 mins.

She is already sleeping so I'm gonna try to close my eyes for a few./


----------



## bexxc

hope you can get some rest, sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Hi my night was better last night she just woke up at ten n I fed her so for its staying down..

Mom n dad r coming tomorrow till thurs


----------



## bexxc

You must be excited to see your parents for thanksgiving. I'm at Morgan's dentist with him. He has a follow up appointment to see how his deep cleaning sessions went then we are heading over to our u/s and nst.


----------



## annie00

Yay u must be supper excited!!!

It's official ur over due


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Annie glad you had a better night! I always forget that it is US thanksgiving now :) Have a good time!

Bex, congrats on being fuuuullll term! I bet you are looking forward to getting Sprout out now! haha. I'll KMFX things start moving along quickly. Good luck at your U/S today!

Well I am just at the cafe next to the medical clinic - seeing my doc in about an hour. Will see what he says about what's been going on. Ahhh, life! 

:hugs: to you both


----------



## bexxc

Yep- overdue and ready for sprout to make his/her entrance into the outside world. Just finished with my u/s. as the tech put it, sprout is in the chute. Head down, engaged, and facing my spine like a good little munchkin. We didn't get pics because s/he is too scrunched and facing back. Now I'm just waiting to be hooked up to the monitors for my nst.

Hope- please let us know what your doctor says!


----------



## annie00

Hope wat did the dr say??

Bex. R u dilated anymore how. Much he weighs?


----------



## annie00

Hope when do y'all have thanksgiving &#10068;&#10068;&#10068;&#10068;


----------



## bexxc

They wouldn't tell me a weight. She said at this point it's really inaccurate because of how cramped the baby is. I don't have my follow up with the ob for another hour and I'm not sure if he will do an internal today since I just had one on Wednesday.


----------



## annie00

Hmm that's odd they told me a weight everytime but I wasn't 40+ weeks either... And they was one ounce off... 

Keep me updated


----------



## hopestruck

Annie - we already had Thanksgiving - For us it is the 2nd weekend in October. This year it came really early, on October 8th. To be honest though I kinda wish it were later! It always feels too early for Turkey :)

Bex - that's soo great that Sprout is all lined up and ready to go! Yahoo! Any contractions to speak of?

Well my doc appointment was OK... I was a blubbering mess :cry: I've never cried in front of my GP, at least not full out... well this time I did. I barely got my first sentence out before the tears started flowing :( He was a dear though... told me many tears have been shed in his office, and it is completely understandable given what I've had to go through. He ordered some betas for today and Thursday, and then booked me in for a follow up on Friday. I went for the 1st beta right away afterward. 

I'm surprised I havent started bleeding yet...my beta must be so low. I still don't have my pregnancy tests (ICs I ordered online) so I used one of my OPKs... it's not even positive anymore! So I must be nearly at zero, considering you can usually get a positive OPK around the time you first get a BFP. So just waiting.

I checked out details on how to get an HSG in town here, and unfortunately there's a lot of hoops I have to go through. I already have the requisition, but apparently I have to get a referral from my GP to make an appointment with the gyno who does them as a consultation, and *then* he will schedule me in for the HSG. Honestly, I doubt my doc will even know who this one guy is! it's ridiculous that there's ONE person in this whole region who does the HSG... Argh. I feel like saying f*ck it to the whole medical institution. It's no one's fault but they sure don't make it easy for people who are already dealing with challenges.


----------



## annie00

Hope bless ur heart!! Y'all don't deserve this at all!!! I wish y'all the best of luck and I just know that u will get ur bundle of joy one day!!!!!!! 

That sux ass about the dr!! Why is everything so stupid now a days!!!! 


Wow y'all have thanksgiving super early!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/29FE8048-B0A5-4E2F-AE34-AEC1F39B644D-2736-0000047283EAB8F7.jpg

My Xmas tree :)


----------



## hopestruck

Aww, nice tree Annie!

now i want more pics of Bentlie!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## annie00

Lol ok hang on...


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/5EE16372-7FDD-443D-959A-4BECFA348713-2906-00000484A443DC5E.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/4D887805-62FA-4B08-9F72-9875FC8B45DA-2906-00000485158F42EE.jpg


----------



## bexxc

hope- i'm sorry your appointment was so difficult. :hugs: it just seems so unfair that those who have had to endure so much more than others of such an extended period of time are told to be patient. you've been patient enough!

annie- the tree looks lovely. i'm already excited to go cut ours down, but we'll probably be waiting until the first week in december. love the pics of bentlie! she looks so very sweet!

the u/s and nst were great. sprout is looking very healthy. still only 2 cm dilated, but we did another stretch and sweep today. my ob claims it will be a statistical anomaly for me to go past this weekend. i have another nst on friday (if we make it that far). we're still looking at induction (early morning) on the 26th if necessary.


----------



## annie00

Why they waiting so long to induce?


----------



## bexxc

because the baby is still very happy and healthy in there, so there's no medical need. i prefer it that way anyway. if sprout's not ready, sprout's not ready. i just hope s/he will be by this weekend (or sooner). 

on a side note, the lady who was monitoring the nst kept calling the baby she...did she just tell us we're having a girl or does she call all babies she???? now i'm all upset that we've gone 9 months waiting for our surprise only to have it ruined in the most awful way :(


----------



## annie00

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm hoping she calls all babies she??? 

Is she the one who did the ultra sound?? 

Sweetie I'm so very sorry !!


----------



## bexxc

no...totally different lady from the ultrasound tech. this lady (i don't know if she's a nurse or ma) is the only one at the office that i don't really like.


----------



## annie00

Well then I'm assuming she doest know ..
I highly doubt the ultra sound lady will go back and say Becca is having a girl..
Kwim??


----------



## bexxc

yeah- but she did have my chart/patient file.


----------



## annie00

Right but u really think they would right down the sex?!

Is it normal for a baby to hav mouth open all the time


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure if they write the sex on your chart...

and i'm not sure if it's normal for a baby to have its mouth open all the time. does it seem like she has a stuffy nose. have you tried a nasal aspirator to see if she's got something in there?


----------



## annie00

She usually has her mouth open when she is sleeping.. 
Her nose is clear 

I'm so scared something is wrong I'm terrifed..

I told lance that last night he said all we can do if something isn't right is accept it and take care of her no different


----------



## bexxc

i don't think mouth breathing is really a sign of anything being wrong...at least i don't see why it would be.


----------



## annie00

How r u feeling today??


----------



## annie00

Bex r u okay? Did u go into labor last night? 
I'm getting worried about u :)


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning my lovelies,

Annie, thank you for the beautiful pictures of Bentlie. She is such a darling. I wish I could meet her (and YOU!) in person. One day we should plan a real-life meet up for the three of us! hehe :)

Bex - wow! I really hope that wasn't the big "reveal" of Sprout's sex! How irritating! But yeah, maybe that's something she just says for all babies, kind of like how some people call all dogs "he" and all cats "she". Lol. Even Jamie does that- we're pet-sitting a cat (while we're house-sitting here), and he calls the cat a "she" all the time, even though HE is definitely a HE! Who knows. I would consider it still 100% mystery.

Not much to report on my end. Still no bleeding (???) but my bbs seem to be reducing in soreness. I can't believe how sore they have been given how low my beta surely is. :shrug:

On another note, I had kind of an anxiety attack/breakdown last night. I feel so *unhappy*! I know some of these feelings are stemming from the RPL, but I am having doubts about my career in academia/as a PhD. I've had doubts from the very beginning, and although I keep pushing through, I am really not enjoying it :( The doubts keep rearing their ugly heads. I'm also reading a book right now called "When the body says no" that's all about how many diseases and health problems can be linked to hidden, internal sources of stress - our bodies get to the point where they shut down in order to enable us to function. I can't help but wonder if I have been growing some deep internal negativity that is making my body an inhospitable place. I'm not blaming myself, but I do feel a constant internal stress and feeling that things just aren't right... I dunno. I feel like I need a life change. :cry:


----------



## hopestruck

Annie - just saw your post - huh! I will check on Bex's facebook


----------



## annie00

Yea I'm getting worried about her.. It's not like her not to have popped in already this morning..

Sweetie if u don't like what ur majoring in then u need to reconsider bc I know if u don't like ur job u dread it everyday and ur going to be misserable!!
So just look at other options ... 
Maybe just a rn what b better for u !?? Hell I dunno just talking.. Lmao.. 

I'm bout to go run to dollar store my first trip along with bentlie and I'm gonna put my hand on her head bc I'm scared its going to fall in the covers on her chest n smoother


----------



## hopestruck

Well I checked in on her journal and they are all speculating that she's in labour too. Crazy times!! Fingers crossed everything is going OK.

Rn, you mean like a nurse? I am actually thinking about doing something related to healthcare. I have been interested in health care and especially natural health/holistic health/healing for a long time. My experiences with RPL make me think that I want to be able to help people like myself or with infertility. I am looking at acupuncture programs. Problem is that they are 3 years and no schools where we live, so we would have to move. I'm so tired of school :( 

Have fun on your trip to the dollar store! I'm sure that everything will be fine. You have a good carseat for Bentlie right?


----------



## bexxc

hi girls! sorry. i had a really hard time sleeping last night, so i forced myself to stay in bed no matter how much my hips hurt. i'm worried i'll go into labor on no sleep! 

annie- love your new ticker!!!!

hope- sorry you're having doubts about school/career. i went through a phase where i was sure i had chosen the wrong profession and it was a really hard time in my life. i stuck with it and everything turned out okay for me. i'm not say that your feelings should be dismissed- just that i know how you're feeling right now.


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry you had a rough sleep, hun! I did too, but for different reasons. :hugs: Are you feeling at least somewhat rested after trying to sleep in?

Yes, it is frustrating. I really just can't get these doubts out of my head about academia. It is such a high pressure field, and I just don't find myself excited by the work anymore. :nope: I really want to be able to do something where I can interact with people all the time, and feel like I'm making a difference in people's lives. If you don't mind me asking, what were you doubting about teaching?


----------



## bexxc

it's hard to even put into words how i was feeling. i guess i was just feeling really disillusioned. like most things in life that you work toward, there can be major let downs when you actually get there because it's never like you expect it to be. i had such a hard time coming to grips with that. a lot like you're probably feeling, it really seemed like what i was doing wasn't going to make a difference in the long run- mostly because of the student population i work with. i started having panic attacks on the way to work every day that i'd just put myself tens of thousands of dollars into debt for something i wasn't meant to be doing and now i had no choice but to keep going because what else was i going to do?


----------



## hopestruck

Yes, I can definitely relate to those feelings :hugs: What student group do you work with? How did you get through it? Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## bexxc

the community where i work has a very high population of migrant farmworkers and english language learners. many of my students are living in poverty and/or come from broken homes. as i'm sure you know, statistically, the chance for these students becoming successful in the long term is much lower than students who are raised in more affluent areas. i also had difficulty communicating effectively with parents because of the language barrier...and my vision an experiences in education just didn't match up with theirs. i had to really make an effort to change my thinking a lot about my students and their community. i had to learn that i couldn't force them to fit into my outlook. i had change my way of thinking and teaching and learning to fit into how they learn. and i learned spanish. that helped A LOT! it actually took a lot of work because it wasn't simply accepting that people and families and communities are all different- i had to learn to survive and work within that. it's been a crazy learning experience.


----------



## hopestruck

That would be very difficult :hugs: I can see how changing your outlook would help. I imagine though, that it's the kind of work where you don't even realize how much of a difference you really are making with these kids/families. It may not feel like much, but there's no doubt in my mind that you are changing lives!

Ugh, I just feel trapped. I feel like I'm just trudging along in this path because it's always what I've done, because people expect me to (the *worst* reason to do something), and because I do see a few rewards at the end (namely, teaching is enjoyable, and I like being my own boss. But I can teach at the college level and be my own boss with the degrees I already have!). But on the other hand, I feel like I am always going to wrestle with many areas of dissatisfaction if I stay in this kind of work. I feel like the payoff is not going to be worth the mental and emotional strain. Academia is SO much about reputation, and the incentive structure pushes you to continually "prove yourself". I'm just not sure that kind of work is right for me.


----------



## annie00

Bex I thougt u was in labour!!!! 
Are u?? 

Sorry u didn't sleep well.. :( try heating pad and tynole .. 

Yea hope I mean like a nurse.. U could be a nurse at a fertility clince.. That would be right up ur ally since u been there before..


----------



## annie00

Hope what are u majorin in? Phd.. Isn't that a dr??


----------



## bexxc

it's so funny- i slept in for one morning and EVERYONE i know thought i was in labor. i guess i am that predictable!!!! :haha:

i can imagine that academia would be really stressful. and a good reputation can be shattered so easily. that would definitely be a lot of pressure. it's never pleasant to feel trapped in your own life.

annie- how's your little lady doing today? how is your recovery going?


----------



## hopestruck

That's an idea, Annie... nursing is a relatively short program, and they do offer it in our community. I think it would be pretty hard to get a job in a fertility clinic though, I'd probably end up just putting on band aids all day! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

nursing is a pretty quick program. it usually takes about 18 months, but it is a really hard profession to break into right now. in our area, there have been a lot of layoffs in nursing and there's been a horrible trickle-down effect. a lot of the rns are taking jobs a step below their scope of practice. they're taking up the vocational nursing jobs, so vocational nurses are taking jobs as nurse assistants, and so on...that's why morgan has only been able to find on call work and is working at a burger place on the side to fill in the money gap. also, you have to put in YEARS of experience to work anywhere desirable. you typically have to put in 2-5 years of experience in a nursing home or free clinic before a hospital will even look at your resume.


----------



## hopestruck

That's poop :( I've heard similar things about nursing in Canada. That's why I am particularly attracted to acupuncture/TCM - it is a somewhat "emerging field" but is now recognized by most medical institutions - many hospitals, IVF/fertility, sports medicine clinics hire full time acupuncturists, and health care in Canada covers acupuncture treatment! Plus, there is always the option of opening up your own practice. I have no doubt in my mind I could be successful doing that. My BA was in Communications/Marketing, so I know all about what it takes to build up a public image for a business. I think I would really enjoy working for myself in that capacity.

Also, I really believe in it. The cycle I used it was the only pregnancy I had a growing, healthy baby (until I stopped). And it totally regulated my cycles and brought me tremendous peace. I wanted to pursue it here but there is only one person who does it (!!! - indicating a need !!!) and she was a complete BITCH to me when I contacted her.


----------



## bexxc

i think acupuncture would be awesome for you. my health insurance covers two sessions a month, but i've never tried it! i'm not a big fan of needles, so the concept freaks me out a little. but anyway, it seems like it would provide a wider range of employment opportunities for you. and that would definitely provide the opportunity for you to interact with and make a difference in people's lives.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks, Bex :) It is really helpful to be able to talk about this with people who don't have all the baggage of knowing me/my path forever! 

The only problem(s) with acupuncture are that the program takes 2-3 years (2 intensive - 3 normal) and that the closest school that offers a registered program is 6 hours away, in Edmonton :(. My grandma lives there, so I was thinking I could always go stay with her for a few days a week to do my classes, and then come back here on the "off" days. But that would be contingent upon the school schedule.

not to mention that if I left my current program, I would be disappointing a lot of people, and giving up on a scholarship that pays me $60,000/year. It seems crazy to go from free school + a great salary to student debt and no job.


----------



## hopestruck

ETA: Tuition for the program is about $10,000/year, so it's not nearly as expensive as schooling in the states.


----------



## bexxc

ugh! there are always catches like that lurking around to make life difficult! :hugs: and you always have to factor in the possibility of getting pregnant within those 2-3 years where spending several days away from home every week would be all but impossible.


----------



## hopestruck

Yuppers! That being said, ideally we'll be moving to one of these cities (Vancouver, Victoria, Calgary, Edmonton, or Toronto) in the not-so-distant future (ie. when Jamie can get a job/transfer there). Which would make things infinitely easier.


----------



## bexxc

definitely. moving to a bigger city will give you a lot more options!


----------



## hopestruck

Fingers crossed some good jobs for Jamie come up there very soon!

On another note, I had a tiny mucously glob of spotting. This is excruciatingly slow! I wish I could just start a new cycle already!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry, hun. did they already do your first beta?


----------



## annie00

Wow Bex I didn't realize how shitty that major is right now! Everyone wants to do that I guess that's why there is so many of them!! 

I think accupunture would be perfect for u hope!!! 
Does it hurt?? 
Hope.. Plz don't worry about what people think of u n ur happiness!!!!! It's ur life and ur choices u do what makes u happy


----------



## hopestruck

Annie how are you hanging in there? Did you trip to the store go OK?


----------



## bexxc

annie's right. i know how hard it is to feel like you're disappointing people, but ultimately you have to live with your decision, so you have to do what's right for you. i'm sure you know that already.


----------



## hopestruck

Yep, I did the beta yesterday. Usually takes a couple of days to get the results, but I expect that I'll get them at my Doc's appt on Friday. If I start bleeding I don't think I will bother going in for the 2nd one.

Thanks Annie! No, it doesn't hurt. I was really tense and nervous the first few times I did it though. It is a different sensation. Occasionally I had a stinging or weird feeling but it usually went away really quickly. Overall it's very relaxing - my acupuncturist would always start with me on my stomach, and give me a back massage to warm up my skin and help me relax. Then she would do the needles, leave them in for 20-3o mins, play some relaxing music, come back, take them out, give me another massage, and then flip me over and do the front (basically a repeat as the back except no massage, LOL). Near the end of my sessions she also started doing cupping, which is a CRAZY experience where they light a match inside of a glass cup (changes the pressure), apply oil to the skin, and move the cups around on the back (creating suction). It feels crazy! but so good. I always left feeling relaxed, refreshed, and at peace. 

I am so happy to be able to talk with you guys about this stuff in addition to all the other crazy parts of life!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i feel the same way, hope (and annie). you guys have become such good friends to have over the last 9 months together! :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

I am serious about trying to set up a meet up someday (maybe after life has gotten a little less crazy with the babies :)) - I'd fly to Louisiana or CA (or somewhere in between) to meet you guys!!


----------



## bexxc

i would LOVE that!


----------



## hopestruck

:happydance:

Any action happening on your end Bex?


----------



## bexxc

does my sanity slipping through my fingers count as action? i never ever ever after trying to long to get pregnant though i'd ever complain about this, but i'm sure this baby is never going to come out and i'm going to be pregnant forever. i am so very bored of this at this point! how ungrateful does that sound. i should punch myself in the face for ever thinking that!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, it's completely understandable! After all, the goal of getting pregnant is to have a baby, not to be pregnant forever! You are waiting for the prize at the end of the *very* long rainbow! And it's coming :) Just a little later than planned.

Maybe Sprout will be a big hairy man after all ;)


----------



## bexxc

that's exactly what i've been sitting here thinking. i've had a prophetic dream. my baby will come out a full grown man with facial hair!


----------



## hopestruck

:haha:

don't you just love the idea of a hairy manchild suckling up on your chest?


----------



## bexxc

eeeew! that's so gross!!!! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Good after noon ladies!! 
I just woke up from a nap and fed bentlie.. 
She threw up a little bit prolly half a ounce not near the whole bottle she has been takin 2oz... She is gassy now :( 

I'm waitin on mom to get here I might be able to sleep tonight.. 

Bex I totally know how u feel with being bored!!!!but enjoy it now there is no more me time!!!! Lol 
Word of advice when they offer to take him to nursery at night when u in hosital accept it n rest!!!!! I didn't do it n it was a mistake :) 

Dollar store went well 

I hope she has gained some weight n I wanna talk about I hear so rattling in her chest at times but not all the time


----------



## bexxc

the baby's going to room in with us. i want to establish a good bfing pattern right away. i figure the sooner we start establishing a routine, the better. i don't want him/her being brought to us on a set schedule instead of being fed when s/he is hungry.


----------



## bexxc

the rattling may be from formula coating her throat.


----------



## hopestruck

Well Bex I have a solution for you... I just got off of a Skype convo with a friend of mine (who is on leave from our PhD program and probably leaving as well!), and she said that when she was overdue with her most recent baby and didn't want to be induced, she went for - here it is - acupuncture! And sure enough it induced labor. So, maybe something you might want to consider?! :)

Poor lil Bentlie! :hugs: She has had a rough little go of her first few days in the world.


----------



## bexxc

lol...oh gosh! i don't know about that!!!! i wonder if our school sponsored acupuncture place is open on friday...


----------



## hopestruck

Worth looking into! :) Let me know if you manage to get in!


----------



## bexxc

i have a feeling i'll chicken out! :blush:


----------



## annie00

Well bentlie has threw up almost two hours after eating I'm not sure why.. Maybe her belly hurts?? 

She also threws her arms n legs while sleeping.. Any idea why?


----------



## bexxc

babies have falling dreams a lot like people do. my mom said a lot of babies display that falling reflex you take off their clothes or they're not in a swaddle. you may want to try putting her in a swaddle sack or woombie when she's sleeping.


----------



## annie00

O okay.. 
Bc she just started it last night


----------



## bexxc

is she crying when she does that? she's probably just dreaming. the swaddling might help comfort her a little. i don't think it's anything to be very concerned about.


----------



## annie00

No she isn't crying are anything


----------



## bexxc

then i wouldn't be concerned. she's probably both mentally and physcially still getting used to the fact that she's not all cozied up inside you surrounded by fluid. that would be a very weird transition and i can imagine it would take awhile to get used to. after all, she spent about 8 months in there and hasn't even spent two weeks out here. life as she knows it has been completely turned upside down!


----------



## annie00

Yea maybe so.. 

I'm so scared for tomorrow that they gonna tell me something is wrong..


----------



## bexxc

chances are that everything is fine and this will just bring you peace of mind. just keep in mind that they may want to do some testing depending on what they observe, so you might not get a lot of answers tomorrow...but you'll definitely be moving in the right direction. is lance going with you?


----------



## annie00

No he is got to work he took off 16 days in the last month so he needs a good check but mom is coming.. 

Yea I figured they might suggest genetic testing., 

Omg did u know bentlie has boobs like get nipple is swollen... I googled it and they say it from my hormones inside womb same reason her peach is swollen... Crazy!! 

I forgot to tell u that if u bored I would go take a bath and shave everything.. It just so happened I shaved everything the morning of and washed my hair :)


----------



## bexxc

yeah- both boys and girls often come out with swollen breasts and genitals because of all the hormones. it's really common. 

i'm thinking of waiting until i start having contractions to shave because i don't want to be all itchy and uncomfortable and then have prickly stubble during labor.


----------



## annie00

Yea good point... 

They asked me that right away if I was shaved down below...


----------



## bexxc

really? i wonder why they asked that...you'd think they deal with all different varieties of grooming


----------



## annie00

I guess to k ow if they needed to get the razor out lol


----------



## bexxc

oh...makes sense.

well...up early again. i guess no matter what time i go to bed i don't get more than 4 and a half hours of sleep. now if only i could get people to stop telling me to sleep while i can.


----------



## bexxc

annie- have you checked in with oct/nov babies yet? it's the same group of ladies from our nov. due dates group. here's the link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1396477-october-november-2012-babies.html


----------



## annie00

Sorry girl u didnt sleep much that's a bummer. 
Know I haven't checked in with them yet.. 

I'm at get demonology appt I'm so nervous.... 

How r things over there?


----------



## bexxc

how'd the appointment go??? did you get any information whatsoever or was it more of just a consultation.

things here are fine. just the same as they have been. i'm about to have some hot chocolate.


----------



## annie00

Mm hot chocolate sounds lovely?!!!!!!! 

Well the dr apt went well th only thing she is concerned about is th leg with the wine stain can grow faster are slower than the other so we need to keep a eye on that but as of now everything is normal:. 
They don't think the crease on her hand is assticoated with anything.. The one above her eye is common and it will go away:.. She said she has no signs of downs and they want to start laser treatment now.. It's going to be the last Monday of every month but we r going to wait to start it in December but we r gonna talk more about it tonight... 

I'm debating either to do it t not.. 

They won't do it when she is a toddler


----------



## hopestruck

Wow Annie, well I'm really glad that things went well and that overall Bentlie is healthy! Told you so! :happydance: She is a beautiful little girl, wine stain or not. 

Bex, put on your bravest face and book that acupuncture! you're going to have a baby, for crying out loud, I'm pretty sure you can handle a couple little pokes! :haha:

Well I am *finally* starting to spot/bleed. I went to another hospital nearby to see about doing an HSG there, and their process is a bit more straightforward (or so it seems). She is going to try to get me in next Thursday!! That would be awesome, as I have my FS appointment over the phone on the Friday. It would be so good to get all these results so that I don't have to make another appointment later on. Then we'll FINALLY know what my uterus looks like. So keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies!

Also, I have been looking into more acupuncture schools, and I am so excited about the prospect! Ugh, now that I have been thinking about it I just can't see myself finishing my PhD. Sounds kind of sad, but I feel like it's making me miserable. I just hate the idea of having to take out student loans, though. Seems like the only way to get it done in a reasonable amount of time though. If you go straight through (no summers) you can do the acupuncture diploma in 2 years.


----------



## bexxc

that's all really great news!!!! you must be so relieved! i'm really happy for you guys! you'll definitely have a lot to be thankful for tomorrow! :happydance:

as far as the laser treatments, after you told us about bentlie's birthmarks, i did a whole bunch of reading up on port wine stains and the laser treatments seem to be really safe an effective when done early.


----------



## bexxc

hope! that's great news about the hsg! how exciting!!! 

i'm glad you feel so excited about acupuncture. i feel like taking out another student loan wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if it's going to lead to something that will be productive and fulfilling for you!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Bex! I'll keep you posted on if I can get in. Ohh man it would be so great just to know that we have done every investigation possible! 

Yep, you're right. I actually have ZERO student debt right now so it would be the only loan under my name. So that's not too bad! Plus I would hopefully be able to work part time to at least reduce the cost of the program. Jamie's salary would be able to support our living, which would be a huge help. 

Most schools offer the acu certificate for $22,000-30,000. So, basically the cost of a new car. When I think of it in those terms it doesn't seem like a bad idea at all!


----------



## bexxc

and just think of the potential long term payoffs- especially if you were able to open your own office someday. you get a great return on your investment.


----------



## annie00

Well Bentlie weight check not so good... She didn't gain r lose any and she still weighs 5lb 10 oz.. I got to go back sat for another weight check.. I'm so worried,


----------



## bexxc

what do they do if she doesn't gain weight by then?


----------



## annie00

Start running test.. 

She is having good bm and is keeping it down so why is she not gaining


----------



## bexxc

do you know what kinds of tests they're going to do?


----------



## hopestruck

Annie, sorry Bentlie is not gaining. My stepsister had her baby full term and she only weighed 5lb 13oz at birth. When she was 3 months old she only weighed about 8 or 9 lbs. She is still SO small, in the 5th percentile or something like that for her age (even though she is 1 year now). But she is a perfectly healthy baby, and as far as everyone can tell is developing perfectly normally! Bentlie may just be a tiny baby. But I will keep my fingers crossed for good news from the tests.

Bex - I think so too! I read that the average salary for acupuncturists in canada is $70,000-120,000! That seems crazy high to me. But yeah, it would make the loan a worthwhile investment. We shall see.

Well I started full out bleeding, and I already passed a teeny tiny little sac. I still think that counts as a chemical (I read some study online that said you still get sacs in a chemical) but I'm going to check with my FS about it. Anyway, I am just glad that it's over. It has pretty much been like a normal period so far; let's hope it stays that way.

Ironically, my Detect5 tests (and other ICs) arrived today. Woo hoo. *rolls eyes*


----------



## bexxc

ugh. i'm sorry, hope. i really hope your hsg might give you some kind of explanation.


----------



## hopestruck

I hope so too, but at the same time I'm scared! What if I have to get surgery? Or worse, what if the results show I can never have a baby? :nope:


----------



## Jumik

Hey guys sorry I been MIA. Nothing much to report here. Baby's doing fine. Still head down and I hope she stays that way.

Hope and Annie sorry you both have to go through all the hard stuff you have to deal with.

Wow Bexx you must be growing a little impatient. Maybe sprout is waiting for the full moon.


----------



## bexxc

hope- i'm just so sure you're going to be able to have children (PLURAL). and they're going to be beautiful and smart!

jumik- we've missed you! glad you're well! i certainly am beginning to grow impatient...very impatient. i won't be waiting until the next full moon because they're inducing me monday if nothing's happened. this kiddo needs to get the show on the road and its own!!!


----------



## Jumik

Oh! exciting and scary at the same time! Either way you gonna finally see him/her by Monday. Can't wait! I'm hoping I don't go late at all especially after Christmas. I want my little girl before Christmas.


----------



## bexxc

i didn't realize how hard it would be to go late. i even convinced myself that's i'd be late and it still hasn't stopped me from going completely crazy over these last three days!


----------



## Jumik

I could imagine. You don't want them to come too early because of all the possible risks but waiting and wondering if things will ever start on its own could be just as nerve wrecking.


----------



## annie00

No I have no idea what mind of test they r gonna run... I'm praying god gives me a break n helps me threw this... 
How r u feeling??

I'm hurting quite bad... Thank goodness mom is here...


----------



## bexxc

what's hurting? your incision site or something else? do you still have your pain meds you can take? 

i'm doing okay. i'm trying to keep my patience with all of this, but it's getting more difficult every day! must. stay. sane. :wacko:


----------



## hopestruck

Bexxc, Sorry you are going a little crazy. I really think you should try to get in for Acu if you can! you might find it seriously relaxing, and if it gets you starting labour, you'll save yourself the pitocin experience. Or there's always the ol' castor oil trick. not sure if that works, but might be worth a shot.

Also - thank you for your kind comment. :hugs: I hope so. I see that in my life too, so it's going to be really hard to cope if we can't make it happen. But of course, there is always adoption, and we have talked about that. We had a serious discussion about it the other day and we decided we won't start looking into adoption until I'm at least 30. If we're still miscarrying (whether on our own or through fertility treatments) with no babies by then, then we'll talk about it. But up until then (and even after), I still have time. So yeah - if nothing happens by the time we're 30, we'll consider initiating the adoption process. Plus, adoption agencies apparently have a rule that you have to be married for at least 3 years before you can adopt. LOL! So that will pretty much take us to 30.

Jumik, nice to see you on here! Glad you are feeling well and baby's where she should be! 

Annie, sorry you're having some pain :( If it's really impairing your ability to function, or if it feels even a little bit unusual, you should definitely talk to your doctor.


----------



## bexxc

morgan and i were starting to look into adoption too in the event that the two ivf cycles we were saving for failed. i really only had one major concern about it- morgan's parents. they're...um...well, i guess there's no nice way to put it. they're on the more racist side of things. i'm not the kind of person to wait around for 10 years for a white baby because i wouldn't give a crap what the baby looked like, but i always feared they would treat our children differently if they weren't white. i know that's just horrible, but that's the way they are. we all hate it.


----------



## hopestruck

I understand. My ex boyfriend's dad was really racist. Really nice man, but he made all kinds of comments about people of essentially any other race all the time. He's not a bad person but I think he was just brought up in a family/generation that accepted and promoted that kind of talk. My grandpa was actually the same. My first boyfriend (when i was 13, lol) was black, and my grandpa called me up and gave me a stern "talking to". I was fuming. My mom basically agreed that it was inappropriate, but said that was just how his generation was raised. Certainly is frustrating. I feel very glad that many younger generations are much more intolerant of that kind of thinking and behaviour!

Well I took one of my new high sensitivity ICs (10miu) and one of the regular ICs... and there is still a line. So i guess I do still have some HCG in me? They both look the same though, lol. I'm pretty sure it's just a packaging scam! I won't pay the extra $ for the high sensitivity ones again!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry about your tests! how disappointing! 

i'm also really thankful people have become more tolerant. now if only we could swing both sets of parents on the gay marriage topic, the world would be hunky dory!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, yep. Honestly, some of the gay couples I know are my *favourite* couples in the world. I feel pretty proud that Canada was one of the first places to legalize! Too bad our current Prime Minister is ruining our country's international reputation these days, ugh. :grr:


----------



## hopestruck

Guess I should change my siggy now...


----------



## bexxc

some of the gay couples we know make better parents than the straight couples we know!


----------



## hopestruck

Seriously! I have a friend (woman) who is married to another woman, and they are the kindest, most caring, tolerant, open-minded, giving people that I know. They plan to have lots of kids but are having some challenges navigating the adoption world. They wanted to adopt internationally, but so many countries have bans against gay couples, AND apparently against overweight/obese people (which is another category that they unfortunately fall into). Crazy.


----------



## bexxc

it's so barbaric that such superficial things can stand in the way of people becoming parents.


----------



## hopestruck

yeppers. 

So, did you call the acu clinic yet? :haha:


----------



## bexxc

they won't be open today. i'll have to call tomorrow.


----------



## hopestruck

OK, OK. In the meantime, COME ON OUT SPROUT! :hi:


----------



## bexxc

still a fetus and i'm already dealing with an uncooperative little brat! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Good morning so I got to sleep really late mom took bentlie for the morning but we had thanksgiving lunch n they headed back home now so I bathed bentlie cleaned kitchen lance cooked everything so good?!!! Mmm 

Hope that's crazy bout adoption I didn't think they was that up tight

Bex u still preggo ? Lol


----------



## bexxc

yep...just sitting here getting a little bouncing in on the birthing ball trying to get things going, but i don't think it's going to work. we'll be heading to my in laws' in a few hours for thanksgiving dinner. *sigh*


----------



## annie00

U must be so bummed .. Sorry 

Well she is still threwing up!! I mean everytime the whole two ounces I have freaking had it!!!!!! I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

maybe she needs a lactose free baby formula. soy perhaps?


----------



## hopestruck

:( Sorry Annie... has your pediatrician said anything about that? I know this sounds dumb but are you burping here fully after every feeding? I hope I dont offend you by asking, but my friend's baby was throwing up all the time after feedings, because they just didn't burp him.


----------



## annie00

Thanks hope but she is a good burper... 

Yrs her dr knows but I don't think that she does it enough for them to be worried but I can't keep doing this feeding cleaning throw up changing her washing clothes damn


----------



## bexxc

just got home from thanksgiving dinner. it's only 8:00 and i'm tired!


----------



## annie00

R u going Black Friday shopping? 
We shopping now we are in Baton Rouge going to bass pro shop bc lance wants a gun they have on sale..


----------



## annie00

Poor bentlie she just threw up 2 ounces she was dry heaving and crying I have had it!! Saturday I want some damn answers in why my kid is doing this and I want them to fix her!!!!!! This is not normal i mean projectiling it too not just spit up!!!!!! I burp her after every half ounce and she burps well.. I sit her up 15-30 mins after she eats I just don't get it!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry you're still struggling with this. hopefully they'll be able to give you some answers. :hugs:

i've been having some a lot of cramping, a little light bleeding, and some irregular but definitely uncomfortable contractions. hopefully this means we'll be getting things going for a little while. i'm trying to keep myself busy and comfortable. i moved out of the bedroom to let morgan get some sleep. he gets really cranky when he's tired and that's the last thing i need! :haha:


----------



## annie00

Yay!!!!!!!! Sounds like early labor!!!!!!! Omg I'm so excited for you!!! If I was u I would go shave and wash ur hair ... And be prepared hygiene wise.... Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- i'm probably going to do that in a little while. i want morgan to get a bit more sleep first.


----------



## Jumik

OMG Bexx I hope this is it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jumik

So I found out a little more abt my hospital's birthing plan. As soon as the baby pops out they place her on your tummy and clean off as much as possible while there then they put them to your breast right away to start trying to feed. They say the stimulation of the baby sucking helps with the expulsion of the after birth. So I'm pretty pleased with this plan as it means we get immediate skin to skin contact.


----------



## bexxc

yeah- that's supposed to be the best way to do it. that's what we're aiming for too. 

contractions are an average of 8 minutes apart right now. morgan's still sleeping. i think i'm gonna take a nice, warm shower soon.


----------



## annie00

Eekkk Bex how r u?? 

What's the update? 

Good luck


----------



## bexxc

we're down to about 5-6 mins between contractions and i've had some bloody show. trying to decide when to wake morgan. for now i'm just bouncing on my ball to keep things moving.


----------



## lookin4bump02

how are u ladies....

don't worry too much annie.....

manage 2 c this thread pop up on front page

well bexx it looks like its your turn to meet baby.....:happydance::happydance:

are u having a home or hospital birth.....sorry if i may seem nosy....

i imagine how exciting it must be for the whole family


----------



## bexxc

we're having a hospital birth. it's my first and i'm kinda nervous about it. i guess i'd rather be where medical interventions are readily available.


----------



## lookin4bump02

aww......i know......try to relax and take deep breaths.....so i guess u gonna get going to hospital shorthly....its gonna b over before u know it....

congratulations......:happydance:


----------



## bexxc

thanks. i hope this is really it. i'm going to stay home pretty much as long as i can stand it and as long as the baby keeps moving well.


----------



## Jumik

Wow Bexx you are so strong and calm. What is the pain like?


----------



## bexxc

right now it just feels like REALLY bad period cramps/backache.


----------



## hopestruck

YAY!!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

BEX, YOU ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!!! EEEEEEEHH!!!!!

Hang in there hunny, and keep us posted!!!

Jumik, that sounds like an amazing birthing plan! How great to know you are in competent hands :)

Annie, :hugs: I agree that you need some answers. I hope that they can tell you something that will help!


----------



## annie00

Yay Bex I'm so happy!!!!! 

Well she weighs 6lbs now didn't gained weight yay!!! 

I have to monitor her and if she keeps throwing up Friday they gonna do a ultra sound


----------



## hopestruck

Glad they are gonna continue monitoring her Annie!

Bex, how are you doing over there???


----------



## bexxc

i'm so glad they're going to keep an eye on bentlie and try to solve this feeding problem.

things are okay. i'm uncomfortable. contractions are mostly around 5 mins apart and 1 minute long. they're getting stronger now. i've been through a shower and we're all ready to leave whenever we decide it's time to go. this is ouchy! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Yay!! But good ouchy. I can't believe you're going to be a MOM in a (hopefully) a few short hours!!! Yaaahooooo!!!

Do you have a cell so you can keep us posted when you're in the hospital?

:hugs:


----------



## bexxc

yeah. i'll be updating as much as i can through bnb mobile.


----------



## bexxc

okay. i've had just about enough of being at home. think we're going to be heading off to the hospital pretty soon. something tells me i won't be shy about asking for an epi! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, yeah, pushing a baby through your v-j is a pretty darn good reason to use painkillers!!!

Well, I was booked for my HSG, and then I mentioned to the receptionist that I just had a chemical (because they're asking for bloodwork). Now the radiologist is saying he wont' do it because I'm "raw" in there and it could cause an infection, and wants me to wait until January! F(@&#!$*%(#&#(!!!!!!! Bullshit! It was a normal period, as far as I'm concerned! Ugh! :( The receptionist was super nice and said I should try to contact my Dr who can give the order and say it will be OK. So I emailed my fertility doc...praying that he can fix this for me. I don't want to wait... I've already had to wait long enough! :cry:


----------



## bexxc

Oh hope that sucks!

I've been admitted to hospital. 4cm and bag of waters bulging. Just laboring it out for a hair longer before my epi


----------



## hopestruck

Eeeep! How are you feeling hun? Have you got the epi yet? So close!!!

xoxox


----------



## annie00

Yay Bex!! I wish u the best of luck!!!!!!! 

Keep up the good work


----------



## hopestruck

Wow ---- so, today is a big day... I just got an email back from my FS. He said I should be fine to do the HSG as long as my beta is 0, so I will go in for another beta next week.


AND, they found something in my blood :cry: Apparently my most recent bloodwork showed an antithrombin deficiency. This is a blood clotting disorder... https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/hereditary-antithrombin-deficiency 

He wants to talk to me and also have me meet with the hematologist. I'm completely stunned! I thought for sure that they weren't going to find anything. I know that the treatment for blood disorders is usually heparin/lovenox, so at least we have some kind of an explanation/potential treatment. But it's still scary...increases my risk for blood clots over my lifetime. :(


----------



## annie00

Hope I'm sorry about the clotting disorder.,, 
Slap me if I'm wrong buy maybe its the reason why u keep mc? 
Maybe once ur on Meds all ur problems fix??


----------



## bexxc

I was 5.5 cm on last check and I've got another coming up soon. Water hasn't broken yet but we are making progress! I <3 my epidural.

Hope- this could be great news. Finding a problem means finding a solution. I'm so excited for you as silly as that might sound!

Whoa! I just had another internal...8.5


----------



## Jumik

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Sprout is coming!

Annie hope you get answers and good solutions soon!

Hope I've read of people on other forums who miscarried due to blood clotting issues eventually having a successful pregnancy after taking baby aspirin. Have you heard of it or tried it before. My mind actually ran on this some time aback but I don't know why I never mentioned it.:dohh:


----------



## bexxc

9.5 almost there! I'm so nervous!


----------



## Jumik

Ohhhhhh I hope I'm awake when you announce sprout's arrival. It's 11:30 p.m. here what time is it there?


----------



## annie00

Omg Bex!!!! In so anxious!!!!!!!!! 

I wanna see him!!!! 

How was the epi? 
I told u it was Awsome!!


----------



## bexxc

Fully dilated, they broke my water and I'm waiting for the urge to push. I'm sooooo nervous! My heart rate is up lol


----------



## annie00

Wow girl ur water broke late!! 

It's all gonna be over before u know it!! 
I was so scared too but it was so worth it!!!!!! 

Feel ur belly how flabby it is once water breaks!!


----------



## hopestruck

Eep! I crept upstairs where we get our "good" internet signal, so glad I was able to come on! But I think we're gonna head to bed soon so I may have to wait until tomorrow for an update!

Bex, all the best my dear!! You are going to do wonderfully! Can't wait to meet Sprout!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## annie00

Bex how r things!


----------



## bexxc

It's a boy! Eli Morgan is here! More details after I get some sleep! I've been up for 25 hours!


----------



## Jumik

Congratulations Bexx. Glad you had the birthing experience you wanted (no inductions) and the son you were hoping for.


----------



## annie00

I new it was a boy!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Ahhhhh, congratulations Bex!! I just checked out your fbook and saw your pics - he is so beautiful!! I can't wait to hear all about your birth story and little Eli! Amazing!!!!

Rest up and we will catch up with you when you are ready and feeling up to it.

Muah!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## annie00

That poo hope u saw pics before me!! Lmao!! Jj


----------



## hopestruck

aha u gotta get on fb annie!


----------



## annie00

Lol hehe nah I'm good FB is way to much drama


----------



## annie00

Bex how r things??


----------



## bexxc

Hey girls. Sorry updates have been sparse. We've been busy getting adjusted. Eli is such a sweet little man! All the nurses comment on how strong he is! He really is! If all goes as planned we should be heading home around midday tomorrow and I'll be able to update more and post pics more easily. How are you ladies!?


----------



## annie00

That's Awsome!!! 

I'm so happy for you!! 

How are u feeling? 

Are u taking pain Meds? Are u able to breast fed?? 
Download photobuckt app and u can post pics from ur phone just to let u n no


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone doing? Annie? Jumik? Bex, are you hanging in there?? <3

AFM, I did a bunch of research on antithrombin deficiency over the weekend. THere seems to be a mix of good and bad news. Here is what I found out:

- hereditary disorder, so if I have it, I probably got it from my mom or dad, which means my brother may also be affected
- because it's hereditary, there is a 50:50 chance of passing it on to my baby :cry:
- extremely rare...1 person in ever 2000-5000 has it
- the major risk factor for antithrombin deficiency is blood clots in the legs or lungs, or stroke, but other potential problems can be recurrent miscarriage (!)
- personal risk factor depends on a few things, but the best indicator is how many clots or strokes are in your personal or family history (THIS is good news, because NO ONE in my immediate family has had any clots or strokes?!?! Only exception was my grandpa who had a lung clot (pulmonary embolism while he was on his deathbed in the hospital this past summer. But that could have been totally unrelated)
- treatment is usually through an anticoagulant/blood thinner... 
- during pregnancy you are predisposed to a higher risk of blood clots (as with everyone), but it is worse if you have the antithrombin deficiency. Blood thinners are usually given to protect both mother and baby
- there are a lot of unknowns about treatment. Heparin (lovenox) requires antithrombin receptors to work. So reduced antithrombin may mean that heparin is not very effective (since there's nothing for the heparin to bind to). Because it is such a rare issue, there is very little research and no clinical trials. In many cases heparin seems to work, and then you have to switch to an oral or IV blood thinner during birth and post-partum.


So.... WOW!


----------



## annie00

Wow hope that's alot!!
So how do u feel about what u found?


----------



## hopestruck

I don't know, it's certainly a lot to take it. I am going to wait until I talk to the doctor and/or the hematologist before I freak out. It is a little scary to think that I'm predisposed to blood clots. But, I talked to my mom, and she actually doesn't believe it. haha. Like I said, we have no history of clotting in our family. She thinks that I need to get it double-checked (confirmed diagnosis) or get a second opinion before we all panic. 

That being said, I am somewhat hopeful that this information, even though it's not good news, might help us to finally have a baby. All you can do is hope, right? 

In the meantime, I called the X ray dept at the hospital to tell them my Doc would be calling about my HSG this week. The woman today (different from the one I talked to Friday) was being a total b*tch! I don't think they are going to let me do it, even if my doctor calls. Sooooo frustrated :cry:


----------



## annie00

That's the good thing it might be the reason why u keep mc and it might be a easy fix!! 
Fingers crossed sweetie!! 

Wtf why wouldn't they let u do it?? That is so bs!!! 

Bentlie weighs 6lb6oz!!!!! Yay!!! 

Had to bring her in today bc her belly button was blood shot and totally nasty infected so they did blood work to see if her white blood cells where high meaning the infection was in er blood which it isn't just infected umbilical cord!! 

Which is blowing my mind bc I have did nothing but take care of it alchole


----------



## hopestruck

Aw, poor Bentlie! Well I'm glad it was only in her bellybutton and not inside. Maybe try to let it dry out so it crusts off... and YAY that she has gained weight! has the vomitied stopped/decreased?I

Well I'm so upset... tears and all...I just got a call from the hospital and they cancelled my Appt. Apparently the radiologist thinks I'm "raw" from the chemical so he doesn't want to do it (says there is a risk of infection). Having had like 5 m/c now, I know this is NOT TRUE. OMG! It was just like a normal period...in fact it was shorter and lighter than a normal period! You aren't "raw" after you stop bleeding! Argh!!!

I know my FS will try to argue for it but it seems like there's no point. What if my beta is like, 6? They probably still wouldn't do it just to be assholes. It's such bullshit! 

I'm just so fed up with it. I don't even feel like doing it anymore because they are such JERKS, and this has been such a HASSLE :cry: It's just SO unfair that people who are struggling only continue to get the shaft. Can't I ever get a break!? :cry:


----------



## annie00

Awe hope that is just horriable??!!!!! Maybe u should try to find a new dr?? 
I'm sorry ur having such a rough time!!! 

Hve u heard from Bex?? 

Bentlie hasn't threw up in 2 days .... Knock on wood.. 

She is sleeping with us in my arms bc we r so scared she will choke on threw up.. 
I started smoking again like a big dumb ass! 

Also tmi but I have hemoroids like crazy!! I got some prep h let's hope it helps!!


----------



## annie00

I'm feeling really rough... Today when I Seen my OB she took the tape off and messed around my cut and now I'm hurting.. 
And not to mention I just tried to have sex.. He barely got anything in and I stopped him it hurt... Ooops,..

Okay so when I go pee I can't force the pee out like fast it only comes out I can't make it go faster... 
Should I worry?? Started today?? 

Is it bc I'm constipated?


----------



## bexxc

from my journal...will catch up on our thread when i have a little more time!

hi girls! sorry i've been such a lame about updating. it's been a total whirlwind of a couple of days. i hardly even remember what i've told you guys yet and what i haven't.

soooo....

we went to my in laws' house for thanksgiving dinner and everyone kept talking about how i was carrying so high that there was no way i would ever go into labor on my own, so surely i'd be induced on monday (today). then everyone (including my parents) kept insisting that it was a girl despite my protests. anyway, i decided i'd show all of them! when we got home that night, i bounced and rolled on my birthing ball for an hour and a half. when i got up i was feeling pretty crampy, but i didn't think much of it. i woke up at 2 with tess laying across my belly. i was having irregular contractions, but they were strong enough to keep me from getting back to sleep. by about 11 am my contractions were less than 5 minutes apart and we were off to the hospital. i made it to 6cm before i finally broke down and got an epidural. after that, i didn't feel a thing until it was time to push! it took me three hours to get my little man out of there! his face got stuck in my hooey (which is pretty to' up!). so anyway, out he came in all his glory after 23 hours of labor on november 24 at 12:42am- 7 lbs, 15.6 oz, 19 1/2 in long. with a head fine, strawberry blonde hair. they put him on my chest and, much to my complete shock, he immediately did a huge push up, lifted up his head, and looked me right in the eyes! 

our little eli morgan is so cute! we just love him so much i can't even describe it. we're glad to finally be home, but it hasn't been easy. eli's biliruben levels have been borderline and he's all yellow right now. we have to take him i for daily blood work this week and i've been forced to supplement with formula to help him process it better since my milk hasn't come in yet. it's made him very lethargic and disinterested in feeding. but i'm determined to get past this and bf and we're going to work through this. we'll go back on wednesday to see if that's helped. if not, we'll have to keep him wrapped in a biliblanked. but anyway, he's utterly perfect and he is an absolute joy to have and cuddle all the time. he is seriously a perfect tiny carbon copy of morgan! i don't think any of my genes made their way into his body. i just carried him! :haha:

i just can't stop looking at this little guy and marveling over how every tiny piece of him is absolutely perfect. 

i'm sure i've missed a lot of details because of how much has happened over the last 3 days, so feel free to ask questions :) i've missed being on here with you ladies! i wanted to update earlier- i've actually been working on this post all day, but it's been slow going! 

some photos of my funny, perfect little man:

fresh out of the box:
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/59102_2588503127530_46551748_n.jpg

my two special guys:
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/68370_2588503247533_959233372_n.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/photo1.jpg

this is my favorite expression!!! googley eyes!!! it cracks me up every time!
https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1156.jpg


----------



## annie00

Hi Bex wow were do I start!!! 
Our journeys began together and now there ending together.. Now we start a new chapter in our life's together!! 
I just want u to know how happy and glad we went threw this together since day one u and hope!! 
I wanna know how ur birthing experience was? 
How was the pain? 
Are u sleeping?? 
Is Morgan there to help u? Is he taking vacation? 
Are u having to take pain pills? 
Did u rip? Sorry so many questions just wanna know!! 

Btw ushoukd have posted pics for me days ago women!!!!!! 

He is do cute..


----------



## bexxc

i know! i this has been such a wild ride over the last 9 months. i hope it's justthe beginning of our friendship!

my labor experience was not bad overall- it was the length of the ordeal that really got me! at first the pain was really just like waves of af cramps. i wasn't even sure i was in labor. even when we left for the hospital and i was pretty sure i was in early labor, i thought they might send me away for not being dilated enough, but i had reached 4 cm by the time i got there. the contractions got progressively stronger until i just literally didn't want to do it anymore and was wondering why i was waiting for the epi! once i got the epi, i couldn't feel a thing! not a thing! i was just hanging out in bed. once i got to 10 cm and they broke my water, i started feeling stronger and stronger pressure, but it really wasn't the pain that was bad at that point. it was the exhaustion. it was pushing 4 times per contraction (every 2-3 minutes) for 3 hours. i was so tired. they kept threatening to give me pitocin, but i reallly didn't want it so i kept refusing. they only let me refuse because eli wasn't in distress. the doctor said she was really impressed that i was able to get him out at all because of the way he was lodged in there. oh my gosh! it hurts so bad to have a head stuck halfway in/halfway out of your cooter for half an hour! it was so weird once i finally got past the stuck part, everything else just slid out- the rest of his head, his body, and the placenta too! i didn't even have to push during afterbirth. morgan said it was like a clown pulling a handkerchief out of his pocket! :haha:

we're sleeping in shifts right now because eli absolutely refuses to be put down. it wakes him up and he screams and won't stop. the pediatrician says that some kids just aren't programmed to sleep on their backs and they have a hard time adjusting, but they eventually do. i hope it doesn't take too long!

morgan has a week off to help me. he's been so wonderful. i think i've only changed three diapers since eli was born. he knows i'm in a lot of pain and so he's made sure that he brings me things whenever possible- food, bottes, blankets, etc. he's also been keeping things pretty clean around here. 

i tore during delivery, but they didn't tell me the degree of the tear or how many stitches i have. all i know is it's extremely painful to do any kind of business in the bathroom, sit down, stand up, walk, and pretty much do anything right now. i'm not taking pain pills though. i honestly haven't even had a tylenol. i know it's supposed to be safe, but i just really don't want to pass any of that on through my breastmilk. and just like you said, my feet and legs are soooooo swollen! you were totally right. i can't even get my flip flops on! i'm retaining so much water, my legs actually feel really heavy. 

and what the heck are you doing bding??? are you crazy? you HAVE to wait until the doctor clears you. your uterus is healing and you can actually get a really bad infection! please be careful!!!:hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, I feel like I missed so much even though I've only been off a day! Wow!!

Bex, thanks for sharing your story with us :) I knew you'd be super busy with Eli and healing up from your trauma (LOL - birth really is physical trauma, even if our bodies are "made" to do it - I don't care what anyone says!). I'm glad that it was overall a smooth experience for you. Eli is such a little gem. My heart melted when you wrote that part about him doing a pushup to look you right in the face. That is so special; you'll never forget it. Very glad to hear Morgan is being extra supportive right now. I'll look forward to more updates over the next little while (when you have the time!).

Annie, I'm sorry about the hmrds and the BDing pain! I agree with Bex that you should just take some time off. I know it's probably aggravating, but better to let things heal up in there so that you don't do any more damage! :hugs: 
Well I'm really glad to hear Bentlie hasn't thrown up in a couple days! That must be so nice - one less thing to worry about! 

Well my HSG is officially cancelled :( I know both of my Drs would have fought for me (my FS did try to call but couldn't get through), but they had already "decided" what was happening at the X ray department, and there was no changing anyone's mind. So, I wait. Hopefully I'll be able to get in next cycle, but I have a hunch my dates (it has to be CD 8, 9 or 10) will fall right over Christmas or New Year's. In which case I'll have to wait till the end of January. Ugh. So we'll see.

I am very glad to be meeting with my FS (phone appt) on Friday. I really am curious as to what they will do with my new blood results, if I wili have to take Lovenox injections, etc. Now that we have discovered this it seems less important to get the HSG done.

And, anyways, I was thinking about it, and it might be good for us to wait another month or two before trying again. If I *do* have a blood clotting issue (and the blood thinners can help us carry to term), I don't want to be 6 or 7 months pregnant when I have to fly to Toronto for our wedding! Then, not only is the belly a wedding inconvenience, but it is also a risk to my health! *sigh* I just don't know anymore!


----------



## annie00

Oh yea we will def conti to be friends.. 

Ur birthing xperiejce sounds good .. At least y'all home!!!!! 

Bc I didn't have stiches below so why wait? Lol 

Bentlie just ate 3 oz omg she is growing!! And she kept it down! Yay!!! 

Why won't he sleep on his back..


----------



## annie00

Oh for the swelling water with lemon in it like real lemons .. Works wonders


----------



## hopestruck

Annie make sure to remind me of all your tips when I do have a baby! haha - you guys are gonna be my key informants! :haha:

So glad Bentlie is eating and gaining :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

Hehe okay will sure do.
I'm gonna clean a little bit


----------



## annie00

Wow hope u have such bad luck!!!! 

Yea maybe waiting till after the wedding to get preggo Incase they put u on strict bed rest!!!! 

Gl with ur phone call..

How is the puppy?? 

I wanna see pics


----------



## annie00

Am I horriable for smoking??


----------



## bexxc

even without having a vaginal birth, you still need to wait. the area from where the placenta detaches in your uterus is actually an open wound right now and it takes awhile to heal. introducing anything into your lady bits right now- even a tampon- can make you more susceptible to uterine infections.

i don't know why he won't sleep on his back. we actually have him in his car seat right now and he's sleeping without being held for the first time since we brought him home!!! maybe that's the way we get some sleep around here! :happydance: he had another biliruben blood draw today and he'll have another before we visit the pediatrician tomorrow. hopefully the formula supplementation has helped. he's been nursing a lot better because he has more energy and my milk is coming in now, so i'm hoping we can switch to exclusively bfing soon and we'll be out of the woods concerning the jaundice. 

hope- i can't believe your hsg had to be cancelled :( that's so lame. you deserve the best pregnancy/delivery/and recovery anyone's ever had after all this is over!


----------



## annie00

U have a boppy?? U can always put him there to sleep are bentlie loves her swing. 
Swaddles him very tight and put the swing on low setting


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks ladies, as always. Lol Annie I know, I just want some good news for a change! I feel like I have some major good karma coming my way after all this crap luck! :haha: I will keep you posted about the appointment!

You're not horrible for smoking. It's a very difficult thing to give up! But I think you should draw from the strength you had withholding during your pregnancy to try and stop again. You KNOW you can do this! Bentlie's lungs are even more susceptible right now than they were in the womb, so keep that in mind - even second hand smoke can cause problems.

Here are some pics of puppy...I just uploaded them from my camera today!

Smaller dog is our older dog, Paisley, and puppy is, well, obvious. His name is Theo!

We bought them an ugly walmart carpet to play on. Keeps them off the couch!


Theo in the snow :)


My fave pic - the brats in the car!


----------



## annie00

Omg they r so damn cute!!!! The snow is so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous!!!!!!

I know but I wash my hands really good after n don't smoke around her


----------



## bexxc

i don't think you're a bad person. like hope said, it's a really hard habit to break, but you made it two trimesters without. (just fyi though, it's not just your hands that have chemicals from smoking on them. they really stick around in your hair and clothes and on your skin...something to consider).

eli's doc just called. his biliruben numbers stayed the same over the last 24 hours! :happydance: he expects that the borderline jaundice will resolve itself. we have blood work again tomorrow, then its off to the pediatrician for another checkup.


----------



## annie00

Bex that's great about his levels!!! 
Did they tell u to put him in direct sunlight., 
They told me to put bentlie in it whn we was discharge.. 
So I opened a window in the mornings and put her bassinet in front of it.. 
It worked lovely its gone now... 

I wanna see more pics!!! 

She just ate 3 oz again!!!


----------



## bexxc

yeah. we've been getting him some sunlight too. 

i'm so glad bentlie's eating better!!! that's fabulous news. :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

So glad to hear about Eli's levels, Bex! 
And I agree with Annie - more pics!

xoxox


----------



## hopestruck

And more pics from you, too, Annie!! <3


----------



## hopestruck

Oh my, just realized my new wedding countdown ticker is a bible! haha. I feel like I should change that... wouldn't exactly say it's a defining aspect of our relationship! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

that's so funny, hope! and it's too bad, really. it's such a pretty countdown!


----------



## bexxc

i have first (home) bath pics to add. hopefully i'll get to it tonight.


----------



## annie00

I just started usin the tub u bought me Bex last night bc I was scared to get cord wet.. Even though I'm not suppose to wet cord I still use it bc I didn't wet cord!! 

I been using a towel and lay her on it an just drizzle water on her.. She smells so good after.. 

I got to go to Medicaid tomorrow bc they put her birthday wrong so everyhing is messed up!!!! Ughhhhh!! 

How often is Eli eating??


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/D736E7A0-3B00-47A3-85AE-463BB8CDBA73-7748-00000B2EC1803FB6.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/C8DCC295-DBB2-44FF-A559-4677AFBAF72D-7748-00000B2ECA82FBC5.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/D9D7CC71-7388-4A41-A187-224DB6E0D174-7748-00000B2ECFC5804B.jpg

Tomorrow I'm gonna put her little tutu on naked with just a bow to match it and take pics.. ;)


----------



## bexxc

oh, annie! she's just lovely. i can't wait to see her tutu pictures! those are going to be absolutely heart-melting!!!!

we're also using eil's tub, but we're not putting water in it. we're just using the sling portion and sponge bathing with a warm washcloth. 

how annoying about her birth date! i hate things like that!

we're still trying to establish a regular feeding pattern with him. it's been kind of difficult because he really loves to sleep and he often doesn't want to wake up to feed. it's contributing to his jaundice because he's not processing enough to get rid all the ick. we're aiming for 10-12 feedings a day (every 2-3 hourss), but we haven't quite hit that yet because he's had a pattern so far of having a big 5 hour gap in between about 8am and 1pm where he just wants to sleep and isn't alert enough. i'm just trying to be patient with it. i'm pumping right after he feeds to encourage my milk supply to increase. right now i'm only getting a few drops after each feeding. 

here are some pics from eli's first bath:

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1167.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1169.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1171.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1172.jpg

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1177.jpg


----------



## hopestruck

They are both absolutely precious <3 <3 <3


----------



## annie00

Awe shy he is so cute!! 

Bentlie is only eating 3-4 hours so Eli isn't that far behind sometime she goes 6 hours! 
Wow ur not getting alot of milk huh? Mom was right when I was producing tons.. 

I forgot to mention bentlies baptism is Saturday my mom is coming back and I think I'm gonna go to the mall and try to get me something to wear


----------



## annie00

I decided to dress bentlie in her little my first Xmas onesie!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6A217CB8-1003-48EB-B018-7EDAF606E447-7748-00000C39BE0EB8A9.jpg


----------



## annie00

I got bentlies insurance taken care of yay!! Ugh my cut is hurting today .. Maybe I did to much yesterday clean the hole house


----------



## hopestruck

How precious is she! awww, love it.

So glad you got her insurance taken care of! What a pain!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/1017FD94-5E05-47DC-98C0-40E677D455C2-8428-00000C70D042CD65.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/9F1C6A61-82D2-4F53-9FCE-D137AAF449D6-8428-00000C70F6BE3BAC.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/8547AA58-9AF0-4C5D-AC3B-F345B523A3DD-8428-00000C70D7C4E4A1.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/55E1F6A0-0EC1-4431-8618-C7E0320594D8-8428-00000C710642B2D0.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/E5AC4761-25B7-4140-A4E1-EC0194EFE706-8428-00000C7112312690.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/AA3BBC96-9AAF-431F-9C90-B1649AE887B7-8428-00000C7131532A44.jpg


----------



## annie00

Bex I wanna see more pics!!! 

I wanna see a close up of Morgan bc I'm thinking Eli looks like a spitting imiagne of him but I'm not sure.. :)


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! she's so cute in her Christmas onesie!!!! and that's great about her insurance. like hope said, that stuff is such a pain in the butt! 

i think i'd be getting more milk from pumping, but i'm feeding first. eli had his best feeding yet today. he held the same latch for almost 20 minutes! 

his doctor was so happy with his progress today. his bili numbers went down and he's gained 6 oz since monday! (because of the jaundice, he wasn't eating and he'd lost more than 10% of his body weight.) he wants me to cut the formula supplementation to only once or twice a day! he thinks we'll be back to breast milk exclusively soon! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

oh holy moly! i didn't see the tutu pics before i posted. that is so indescribably adorable!!!! i don't even know what to say.

i'll try to find a good closeup of morgan. eli is like a little carbon copy of him...right down to the last detail!


----------



## annie00

Thank u I love the tutu pics!! 

My friend is coming over either Friday r Monday she is a photographer to do baby pics so I can't wait..
That way they r do professionally.. 

That's great about Eli how much he weighs?


----------



## annie00

Did I tell u Monday I'm weighing 190 now so I lost 20 lbs.. I still look preggo though.. My bellh is flabby with dozen of stretch marks and my tits are flabby to wtf?? 

My body was never like this before!! 

I feel so fat and un attractive!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Holly shit!!! Tomorrow is my due date!!!!!!!! Can y'all believe im still suppose to be preggo!!! Thts crazy!!!


----------



## annie00

I have been putting antibiotic cream on bentlies umblicail cord and it has scabed up but the inside of it which I been putting in inside as wellbut the inside is still wet??


----------



## annie00

Ughh.. Bentlies 2:15 am feeding she threws up.. Quite alot.. I had a blanket underneath her just in case she threw up so it would go on to my sheets well it soaked threw the recieving blanket and on sheets.. Lovely. Looks like I got to wash sheets in morning.. 

I'm debating if I should tell dr she is threwing up but not nearly as much are what? I'm in a pickle?? 
She is stil projectiling it just happened just not as much as she used to..


----------



## annie00

Hello is everyone ok??


----------



## bexxc

good morning! 

eli was almost exactly 8 lbs when he was born. when he was weighed on monday, he was 7lbs 3 oz. he went up to 7lbs 9 oz when weighed yesterday! :thumbup:

oh my goodness, this child is so cute i'm going to blow a fuse looking at him. he's sleeping on morgan's chest and he keeps making all these cute little faces. i am so in love! 

i'm worried about bfing. my milk has BARELY come in. when i pump (i even tried it without feeding first), i can only get a few drops. eli had been crying A LOT and i couldn't figure out why. my poor little man was just hungry. i fed him formula only last night and he was so content. he even let me put him down and sleep! i feel better that he's more content, but i'm so disappointed- i don't think i'm going to be able to bf at all. :cry:

i'm sorry bentlie threw up again. it seems like she's doing it a lot less frequently though and that's great! i don't think i'd be really concerned unless she seems distressed or she stops gaining weight again. 

that's so awesome that you're going to have some professional photographs done! i'm jealous!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been updating much. Things have been a little busy/crazy around here.

Annie, those pics of Bentlie are so precious! She's so lovely. I can't wait to see the professional pics!

I dunno about the belly button. Maybe withhold on the cream for a bit, and don't put any kind of cover or bandage on it to see if that helps it dry up. I know some other herbal tricks, but I think your best bet is just to see if it heals up on its own. A simple solution could be some salt mixed in with a bit of warm water. Pour a little on her belly and let it sit for a few minutes, then use a wash cloth to blot dry. Like a saline solution. 

There's also an antibacterial wash I know that might work (I used it when I had my bellybutton and tragus pierced years ago, haha) - I think it's called Bactine. It's fairly gentle but you would want to make sure you could wash it out completely. 

Bex, sorry you're having trouble with the milk coming in. Don't beat yourself up over it - it's completely out of your control. I have heard that oats are really good for encouraging milk production. I know someone who exclusively ate oatmeal for breakfast the first few months after she had her baby. Hard to say whether or not it worked, but it could be worth a shot.

:hugs:

Quick update on me, I have my doc appt tomorrow, will let you know what he says. I also got a call from the Women's Resource Society here. Director wants to have lunch with me tomorrow to talk about a possible job (!). I am also applying to a big $ job in government. We'll see! ;)


----------



## annie00

Hope that's wonderful about the job!! 

Yea I used bactine on my peircing too.. Haha lol 

She goes to dr tomorrow so ill ask them..

We hung out Xmas lights around our porch there cute! 

Bex that sux about ur milk but like hope said its out of ur control maybe formula would be better at least u know he is eating... 

I could have sent u some of mine lmao!! Jj


----------



## bexxc

i can't wait to hear what your doc says, hope. i'm hoping he'll be able to map out a new plan of action for you guys. 

annie- you should post a pic of your place so we can see the lights.

please enjoy this adorable father son bonding moment brought to you by my little cuteness factory!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1178.jpg


----------



## annie00

Awe shy how sweet!! 

I will post one tomorrow night I'm so pooped!!! 

I been up since 8 am and didn't go to bed untill 5am! 

Bex how is that pic coming of Morgan up close?


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/752A00D9-7A93-4CC1-AF34-4E314E1D4314-9294-00000D9B0D268E80.jpg


----------



## bexxc

i'm trying to find one, but most of the ones i have aren't really up close. i'm trying to find one to crop...

love the lights! they look great! we're going to get our Christmas tree on wednesday :)


----------



## annie00

Yay!! 
She only gained a ounce :( I'm so upset she weighs 6 lb 7 ounce man this sux!! 

So now I'm going to Catos to get some new clothes for baptism


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm sorry she's not gaining weight well :( what does her doctor think?


----------



## annie00

He didn't seem concerned..


----------



## annie00

Oops I spent 120 at Catos on a dress shirt knee boots skinny jeans and a necklace b jewelry lance is mad at me!! But it's okay for him to go buy him a gun for 150 n I never say shit!!! 
I have had it with him!!! He is so damn selfish?!!

Then I ran into lances mom husband and he wouldn't even look at me how immature


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry hun. that's got to be pretty frustrating. :( i'm soooo not interested in shopping right now. my body is so...yuck! i'm just sticking with my maternity clothes until i can lose some weight...not that i can work out right now. my body still feels pretty wrecked.


----------



## annie00

Yea I wasn't into it either but I didn't have anything that fit that was dressy for church and baptism:.. Kwim?
I figure I'm prolly gonna be same weight for Xmas so I can wear it then.. At least the shirt n boots but maybe ill be in a smaller jean which I have plenty of


----------



## annie00

Bentlie just threw up her whole bottle n some went threw he nose and clogged he airway I had to suck on her nose o unclog airway!! She couldn't breath!!! Girls I have freaking had it!!! This isn't right!!!!!!!!! But my drs think if she is gaining weigh everything is okay!! No something is wrong why is my child threwin up so freaking much!!


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry she's still having issues with that :( how scary!


----------



## annie00

Thanks ! 
She was hungry so we gave her two ounces and sure enough up it all came three her nose again!! 

I'm calling dr first thing in morning


----------



## bexxc

have you spoken to the doctor yet?


----------



## bexxc

on week old already!!!!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/IMGP1183.jpg


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/354063BC-1491-4571-A68E-E4EB24A3A549-10255-00000EC5A5E53A57.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/D01F8B23-A0A0-4147-A0CD-3BF4A6A5535E-10255-00000EC59E3620AC.jpg

No I didn't call dr she has a appt tues 

So me n daddy went fishing n mom watched bentlie and there was a yellow lab in the middle of the canal swimming we didn't pick if up I told daddy if it was by the boat launch when we got back we was gonna take it to the house.. Well it wasn't by the launch.. Well guess what it was in my front yard.. So I fed it gave it some water and tied it up if noone comes get it we gonna buy a cage and keep it.. He seems very smart


----------



## annie00

Awe he is so precious!! 

She how bentlie cheeks r red?? It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## bexxc

she is so sweet! i just want to mush her little cheeks! you must want to cuddle her all the time!

don't worry about the redness. it looks a little bumpy, so i think it could be newborn acne. i think it has to do with the hormone shift during the last month of pregnancy. it should clear up in no time at all!


----------



## bexxc

one of the ladies whose journal i follow on here mentioned this today and i thought of you. i think i remember you mentioning wanting to use tommee tippee bottles. maybe this has something to do with bentlie's feeding issues....



sailorsgirl said:


> I ended up phoning my midwife about Cohen being sick so often. He had gotten to the point where he was constantly feeding because he was hungry after being sick so much. The first thing she asked was if we were using Tommie tippie bottles, then told me that most formula fed babies who are Sicky tended to be fed using Tommie tippie. She suggested we try different bottles. So we have just spent nearly £30 on a new set of bottles. Fingers crossed they make a difference. He's had two feeds using avent bottles and so far so good...here's hoping.
> 
> Xx


----------



## bexxc

hey ladies! hope everyone is okay. it's been quiet!


----------



## Jumik

So many cuties in here!!! They both look so precious. 

Sorry Bentlie is having so many issues with feeding Annie. My mother told me that my brother was a constant throw up baby for 2 months. Hopefully it's just a part of her natural development as she came out a bit early and it would be over sooner rather than later. I could only imagine the frustration.

AFM: I'm still baking. Baby is head down, partially engaged and weighing 2.6 kg/5.7 lbs. Everything is moving in the right direction. I think I get a couple BH contractions now. Being a first time mom it's hard to be sure what is what sometimes.


----------



## Jumik

for some reason my msg posted twice :shrug:


----------



## bexxc

how exciting that you're starting to get some contractions! it's awesome that you're term now and ready to go! can't wait to see your lil one!


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies.. 

Sorry I been Mia!! 

We had bentlies baptism yesterday it was so nice she didn't even cry when they poured water on her head.. Then we went n ate out and went to her parrans house to have a few drinks mom n dad ended up taking bentlie home n let us go out I cried n cried but I got better.. I ended up getting a really good buzz n relax and when I got home she was hungry .. Lol 

She hasn't threw up in a day but her face is really bad :( 

How r y'all?


----------



## bexxc

do you have any pictures of her baptism? i need to call our church this week and inquire about eli's i just have to coordinate when both the godmother and godfather will be in town. 

eli has had a couple of fussy days in a row. he's been crying a lot. we finally broke down and gave him a paci. morgan isn't handling his crying well. i don't think he realized how much care a newborn needs and he's really stressed out. hopefully things get better when he goes back to work on tuesday and he gets some time out of the house.


----------



## annie00

Awe poor thing... Maybe colic? Are cramps? 

Bentlie spit up and then 1 hr later she threw up clear and then she threw up her hole bottle again.. 

She was going 7-8 hours in between feedings so we cut down on her cereal .. I'm gonna call the dr tomorrow and tell them about her face and how she is going wayyyyy to long without eating.. 

So we cut bak on the cereal we was doing 1tablespoon and a half to 3 ounces of milk n she was going 8 hours so I gave her 1 table spoon of cereal to 3 ounces of milk.. 

Yea I got pics they on my camera I'm gonna download them tomorrow and go three them.. 

I prayed all day in church that things would get better its so damn hard.. 

Btw the gripe water really works u should try it.. Just remember it has to be kept cold after opening..


----------



## bexxc

i really don't think it's as bad as morgan thinks it is. i guess he just didn't know what to expect. he's never really been around babies. i just wish he would take things more in stride right now. he keeps saying the baby hates him. he gets upset when i try to show or tell him how to do things because he wants to be able to do things himself. but then he gets frustrated when he doesn't know how to do it. if he'd just let me help him... then he gets so upset when eli cries and seems "inconsolable." "um, honey...he's a baby. they cry." i mean, bentlie cries, right? 

i hope the doctor can provide some answers for you. i'm sorry it's been so difficult. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

Wow maybe u should tell that he needs to get patience are he isn't going to make it.. 
Bentlie only cries when she is hungry r dirty that's it..

Eli doesn't hate him but honestly bentlie does better with me then lance maybe bc we have Boobs? And we carried them for 9montbs.. Kwim?


----------



## bexxc

oh i know it. patience has never been his strong suit. i just wish he'd understand that eli is only 8 days old and he's going to fuss a little sometimes. i'm not even sure that eli does all that much better with me over him. i think i'm just more patient and willing to try more options when he's crying.


----------



## annie00

If bentlie crys I look at the time and if it hasn't been 4 hours I check her but if that isn't dirty I rock her r try to burp her an that usually fixes it.. 
I write each time she eats down and how much she eats n if she threws up.. Like right now she is very gassy and cramps she keeps balling up and can't relax so I gave her gripe water and gonna see ..


----------



## annie00

How r u today?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry for not updating much, it's been a busy weekend. I have been reading though!

Jumik, congrats on being full term hun! How exciting that you're having contractions. I can't wait to see your little one!

Annie, congrats on Bentlie's baptism :) I'm sure her face rash/baby acne will disappear in no time! As I'm sure you know it's really common and nothing to worry about.

Bex, sorry to hear Eli's been a little fussy and that morgan's having a tough time. I think Dads definitely don't realize the amount of time and effort and energy that goes in to having a baby... A friend of mine who works for a parenting non-profit writes articles on this kind of stuff - men have no idea how much crying is "normal"! So hang in there. I'm sure everyone will settle down in time :hugs:

Well as for me, I had my phone appt with my FS on Friday. Lasted a total of about 8 minutes! lol. BUT, my doctor had some pretty big news. He got some more blood results back and apparently, even though my thyroid levels are "normal", I tested positive for Anti-thyroid antibodies (test was for Anti-TPO antibodies). I wasn't completely shocked as my mom was just diagnosed with low thyroid a few months ago (she's in her 50s and its a common issue amongst a lot of older women, as you probably know). My doctor said it is definitely linked to high miscarriage rates. After I went offline I did some research and was stunned! Almost every study out there reports that women with Anti-TPO antibodies have really high miscarriages rates, and that m/c rates can DOUBLE in women with this issue. Also, they have done tests on women with recurrent miscarriage, and found that 30-70% of recurrent miscarriers will test positive for anti-thyroid antibodies! That's HUGE!

So, I think we may finally have an answer, at least one that seems pretty founded in evidence (compared with the antithrombin issue, for which there is not much research, and my doctor said my levels were just borderline low). My doctor is sending me a prescription for some thyroid medication. The idea is that he will just "top me up" a little and keep a close eye to make sure I don't go into hyperthyroid. I read some studies that have shown that this treatment can reduce miscarriage rates from 80% down to less than 15% (normal amount) :happydance: But he still wants me to go for the HSG and meet with the hematologist before trying again. (Not sure when I will be getting in for that appt...waiting for a referral).

So, that's that!


----------



## annie00

Well hope that's Awsome that y'all at least found something that is off!!!! 
I'm praying for I this is a easy fix and y'all can get pregnant really fast and keep it!!! Good luck!!


----------



## bexxc

hope- that's fabulous news! i really hope these meds bring you closer to your rainbow!

annie- did you talk to bentlie's doctor today or are you waiting for her appointment tomorrow? how are her cheeks looking?

eli was up more often than usual (not that there's really a "usual" when you're only a week old) last night, but he seems worlds less fussy today :)

his cord stump fell off this morning!!!! he's such a big boy!!!


----------



## annie00

I'm gonna wait till tomorrow don't want to bug them.. 
She is also going 8 hours without eating so we cut back her cereal now she is going 5..

Be careful with the cord c it can still be wet inside.. 

Do u put him in his swing?

That's lovely about he is being less fussy!! 

How r u feeling?


----------



## bexxc

yeah- his cord area is still wet inside, so we're sticking to sponge baths for a bit longer. 

i'm feeling pretty good. (tmi alert!) i just really wish i weren't so constipated. :nope: it's awful! it's hard enough trying to go when i'm all bruised and stitched up...but being backed up to boot is practically unbearable. i have to take stool softeners and milk of magnesia just to go every other day. other than that, i'm feeling pretty good. it's finally feeling a lot easier to get around now and i even got a little housework done today. 

how are you healing up?


----------



## annie00

I'm healed pretty good I guess I feel great other than the fact my belly is still numb and I'm also constipated I have been taking milk of magnesia too... Lovely!! Lol 

Yea when bentlies cord fell off early the inside was we and mucus like so we kept putting alchole on it but some how it still got infected.. It has cleared up now I'm sure they gonna check it at the dr .. But her little face is horriable :( 

R y'all getting in a scedule? 

How is the swelling? 

Can u believe Friday she is a month!!


----------



## annie00

Yay!!! She is weighing 7lbs she gained 9 ounces in 3 days!! Yay I'm so happy!!! 
She is 19 in and a quarter!!


----------



## bexxc

wow! i can't believe bentlie's going to be a month old already! it's so funny because your due date was after mine and eli's not even 2 weeks yet. he's still so brand new! 

we're sort of getting into a schedule. i mean, as much of one as a newborn has. it's basically the same 3 hours over and over again. he's letting us put him down a little more every day. it has to be in his car seat- he doesn't like anything else, but it's definitely helping me to get some stuff done around the house now that i have two hands free. 

have you been to the doc yet? what did you learn?


----------



## annie00

I just posted above u about the dr.. 
That's good it's every 3 hours though!


----------



## bexxc

That's great news. What did the doctor say about her cheeks?


----------



## annie00

Either her hormones from being detached from placenta are exzame sorry for speelling ! Lol 
They gave her some lotion and that's about it :( 
She spit up just now but not nearly throwing up the whole 3 oz!!!!
How many ounces is Eli eating?


----------



## bexxc

eli's bfing before meals and then eating 2 oz of formula (every 2-3 hours). every once in awhile he spits up a tiny little bit, but it's nothing even close to alarming. he's a pretty good eater. definitely no problems there!

i'm sure bentlie's skin will clear up with time. try not to worry about it. it won't last forever.


----------



## annie00

Wow he is a good eater ur very lucky!! 
She is spitting up every now and then but I will deff take that over projectiling vomit!!! She has cramps right now she is content at times and then balls up in balls n grunts.. Poor baby!! 

I swaddles her and put her belly Agaisnt mine that seems to work well!! And rock


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry she's been so crampy. you must feel so helpless when she gets like that, but it's good that you've found something that brings her a little comfort.


----------



## annie00

Yea it hard bc it's 9pm and I haven't ate supper yet everytime I lay her in her swing she crys and grunts poor baby is hurting..


----------



## bexxc

poor thing!

wow! 4 weeks old today! congrats to bentlie!

we're going to cut down our christmas tree today. it's looking a bit gloomy out, but i don't think it's going to rain, so it should be all good. i should have some pics to post. hopefully i'll get a little time to upload them today.


----------



## annie00

O how fun!! 

Lance is rained out so I'm trying to talk him into going look at cars but he isn't up for it


----------



## bexxc

oh bummer. what kind of car are you looking for?


----------



## annie00

Anything really something that's easier for the car seat..
But he doesn't want two car notes so I understand


----------



## annie00

where did the november thread go to which category is it under


----------



## bexxc

here's the november due dates thread...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/890798-november-2012-due-dates.html

but most of the ladies from there have moved to the october/november babies thread...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1396477-october-november-2012-babies.html

pics from getting the Christmas tree in my parenting journal.


----------



## annie00

What catagory is it under? I wanna be able to follow it


----------



## bexxc

the november due dates is under pregnancy groups and discussions and the oct/nov babies is under BabyandBump > Lounge Area > Groups & Discussions > Baby & Parenting


----------



## annie00

Thank Bex! I popped over there!! 

Ughh had a rough morning I fed bentlie at 7am and she has been up since she jus fell asleep at 10:30 it's almost noon n it's time for her to eat again. Should I wake her r let her sleep?? 

When r y'all going to ttc again?


----------



## bexxc

sorry your morning was so rough. mine actually went pretty well. eli woke up at 5:45 and i changed and fed him. he was totally alert and wouldn't go back to sleep, so i brought him out in the living room so we could talk and cuddle. i didn't want to wake morgan because he only had a couple more hours to sleep before going to work. he ended up going back to sleep around 6:45, so i went to sleep on the sofa and he didn't wake up until almost 10! it was fabulous!

i think we'll probably wait to ttc until eli is 6 months to a year. recovery from a vaginal delivery has been a lot harder than i expected and i'm not super anxious to put my hoo-ha through that again right away. i'm just now getting to the point where i'm not scared every time i have to go to the bathroom! :haha:

how long do you think you and lance will wait?


----------



## annie00

That's wonderful that Eli slept that long usually bentlie does that but for some reason she didn't this morning.. 
We have a wic appt tomorrow at 9 am so I'm gonna hve to get up at 7 to have her fed hopefully she will eat before I leave at 8:30 the appt is suppose to last 4 hours ughh I'm dreading it!! 
That's great ur feeling better i feel wonderful too!! 

We dtd the other night and it burnt maybe from the lube not sure!! 

I'm ready to ttc now but scared to bring it up to lance I don't think he wants to right now:.


----------



## bexxc

I am soooo not ready to go through all of that again just yet!


----------



## annie00

Lol mine was so easy it was Pitaful!! Lol!! 

I got my epi at 3 cm and I dilated to 5 I think an then at 9:15 bentlie was born !!


----------



## bexxc

yeah- but what about how difficult the pregnancy was for you? doesn't that worry you at all?


----------



## bexxc

and aren't you tired just from being a new mommy?

i haven't even gone back to work and i'm exhausted! :haha:


----------



## annie00

It does worry me ur right but that doesn't mean my next pregnancy will be horriable like last.. Kwim? 
I'm not tired but bentlie is a Awsome baby!!! Other than its midnight and she ate at ten an she is wide awake I need to figure out how to get her days n night right


----------



## bexxc

when does she have her next appointment?
eli's two week appointment is tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie00

Her one month is Tuesday she gets her second hep shot..

Did y'all circumcise Eli? Jw?


----------



## annie00

Bex r u ok? Haven't heard from u since Thursday ??


----------



## annie00

Bex is everything okay?? I'm really worrying now


----------



## bexxc

hey there! it's been pretty busy around here. i'm trying to clean house and get decorations up for Christmas. yesterday eli had his 2 week checkup and he's now weighing 8lbs 4oz :)

i took eli to work on the way home from our appointment. all my coworkers were so excited to see him and i timed it so my students would get a little peek at him as they walked to lunch. they were so happy! 

we decided not to have him circumcised. i didn't want to put him through unnecessary surgery and it's something you can't put back once it's gone, so i want him to be able to make the choice for himself when he's old enough. really, people are trending more toward not circumcising their boys- especially the further west you get, so he won't really have to worry about being different from other boys. 

how's everything going on your end?


----------



## annie00

Hi . 

I wanna see a pic of the finished christmas decor :)

It's ur choice I'm glad y'all could agree on things how is it since Morgan went back to work?? 

We r good bentlie was constipated yesterday gave her a suppository and she pooped


----------



## bexxc

I had to take a suppository the other day. I thought I was going to die. Morgan almost took me to the hospital. It was awful. I don't know what's wrong with my body! Anyway, I know just how bentlie feels!


----------



## annie00

Wow!! Did u end up going? 

Maybe u should add a fiber supplement daily??


----------



## annie00

Oh that's so cool!!! 

My friend the photographer told me about this website called mpix where u can print them online and they get mailed to ur house .. 
Well guess what?? There Is a app for it and u can print directly from ur iPhone!!!! Yay!!! 

I just ordered 48 pics of my belly from 6 weeks to delivery bentlie in hospital and pics of me n lance for 17 bucks!!! U can't beat that!! It's Awsome!!!!! And they getting shipped to my house!!!


----------



## bexxc

I'm already eating tons of fruits and veggies, drinking 12 glasses of water a day, and eating 2 fiber one bars plus stool softeners twice a day. My doc is having me double my dose of the meds which seems to be helping, but I'm not really sure why this is happening.

That picture package sounds like a great deal!


----------



## annie00

Wow girl that's crazy!!! 

I went threw it after labor bc of the pain pills... 
Are u taking any? 

Yea u should get the app?


----------



## annie00

Wow girl that's crazy!!! 

I went threw it after labor bc of the pain pills... 
Are u taking any? 

Yea u should get the app?


----------



## bexxc

No. I didn't take anything for the pain- not even Tylenol.


----------



## annie00

Wow ur a strong women.. 
I did for the first couple days but my mom was here..


----------



## annie00

What r y'all gettin Eli for Xmas? 
Lance grandma got bentlie a walker my mom got her a activity mat thing and a stationary walker that doesn't walk for outside on our porch.. I dunno what to get her


----------



## bexxc

Since he's so young and he won't really know the difference, we just got him a few toys and books for Christmas. We thought it would be silly to go too crazy since he really doesn't need much right now.


----------



## annie00

Yea I feel the same way.. But I figured now would b the Time to get her things she needs later lol


----------



## bexxc

Yeah- this would definitely be the time to do that. We have a lot of the stuff we will need later already thanks to gifts from our family, so we are lucky to be able to keep things simple.


----------



## annie00

Yea that's Awsome she still has two hundred dollars in her piggy bank from the shower but she doesn't need anything ..

How r things going??


----------



## annie00

So have u ever heard of this? 

Bentlie grunts really loud and balls up in a ball.. I thought it was colic so I called her pedi her pedi said colic doesn't last all day long and if she has another rough night they gonna investigate? 
So now I'm worried sick that something might be wrong.. 

Poor baby can't rest!! 
I thought it was gas .. 

Any ideas? 


She hasn't pooped since 9pm last night ...


----------



## bexxc

maybe she has a milk allergy and needs a soy based formula.

eli has had a really rough night/day. he's only stopped crying to eat and sleep and he's only slept with one of us holding him. i'm so tired!


----------



## annie00

Oh no... What's wrong with him?


----------



## bexxc

i don't think there's anything wrong with him. he's fed, he's dry, he's slept, he's pooped several times today, he doesn't have a fever or any other signs of illness. thankfully morgan's finally gotten him to go to sleep on his chest, but we can't figure out why he's crying almost the whole time he's awake!


----------



## annie00

I bet u it's gas r colic.. Try gripe water r some gas drops! Try to burp him and put him on his belly and peddle his legs like a bicycle .. 

Ugh I was feeding bentlie and she ate a ounce and got the hiccups now what I'm suppose to do? Just wait I guess?


----------



## bexxc

our pediatrician said those gas drops don't really work, but maybe i'll try the gripe water. 

yeah- i guess just let her get over the hiccups and then finish feeding her. there's a video in my journal of eli with the hiccups. he sounds so funny!


----------



## annie00

Lol I just watched it sounds like bentlie


----------



## bexxc

it's so funny. he sounds like a little doggy squeak toy when he gets them.


----------



## annie00

Lmao!! Yes that's excatly what they sound like !!! Haha!! 

Poor bentlie it's almost midnight and she get relax to sleep!! It's going to be a long night and then off to the dr tomorrow!! For her one month shots.. :( 

I hope it's gas/colic and not something inside. She has pooped since 9:45 last night...


----------



## bexxc

well thankfully you've got that appointment tomorrow and you can ask about her constipation. when she does poop, is it sort of solid or is it loose and yellow?


----------



## annie00

It's soft and yellow


----------



## bexxc

It doesn't sound like she's constipated then. I'm sure she's fine. Just gassy I guess. Eli was a little fussy last night until he let out a bit fart lol. Then he looked so relaxed and happy. He fell asleep within 5 minutes. Have you tried laying her on her tummy across your lap and rubbing her back. That might help coax the gas out. Ive also read that burping before you start feeding can help. I'm going to try that with Eli.


----------



## annie00

Yea I have tried everyhing!!! 

What size diapers is Eli in?? 

She is still in newborn lol.. 

Here is a pic of her with her new bow 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/C83784CC-206E-4C59-B754-7F0827B19CA9-6766-00000A84FC0A4699.jpg


----------



## bexxc

Oh how adorable! I can't get Eli to keep his little hats on lol

Eli is still wearing newborn diapers too. He was still just over 8 lbs last week.


----------



## annie00

She don't either she already took it off lol.. 

She is so damn fussy!!!!! Lord!!! 

I didn't think they would wear newborn diapers this long she is over a month old and still wearing them.. 

What brand u use? I use huggies but I used pampers last time bc they were out of huggies


----------



## bexxc

one of our family friends bought us two months worth of diapers from honest.com. they're supposed to be environmentally friendly and chemical free. we just started using them today after we finished up our supply of newborn pampers swaddlers. after we finish those, we're probably going to move on to the kirkland brand at costco. a coworker of mine has twins and she says you can't beat them for the price and she'll never buy expensive diapers again. definitely worth a try. 

so far eli is having a great day. he's completely passed out in the baby bjorn and i'm finishing up the Christmas decorating. :)


----------



## annie00

I'm not understanding about them diapers?? Plz explain lol!! 

Bentlie weighs 7lb 10 ounces n doesn't have to go back for a month!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! 
So happy! 

He said its just gas to rock sway to help with it


----------



## bexxc

here's what we got...

https://www.honest.com/baby/honest-diapers-bundle


----------



## annie00

Okay usually she eats 3 oz with a table spoon of cereal but at 9 am and at 2 pm her last two feedings she only ate 2 oz... Should I be worried are just let it go .. She doesn't want it at all.. She is full..


----------



## bexxc

did you ask the doc? i think they're supposed to be eating every 2-3 hours right now.


----------



## annie00

Yea he said its okay that she is going 5 hours bc the cereal has lots of calories and holds her for longer.. I'm talking about how she is only eating 2 the last two feedings... 

If she only keeps eating two ill call dr back ughh what u think


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure she's fine. she may just be feeling a little more full today. 

do you feel like you hardly have time to eat? i haven't weighed myself but i've surely lost weight. i'm only eating 2-3 snacks and dinner every day.


----------



## annie00

Yea girl It's crazy!! I barely have time to eat and when I do eat I can't enjoy it bc she starts crying during it!!! I drink two cups of coffee in the morning and then eat dinner I don't eat a snack.. 

R u tired? 

It's not as bad as everyone said it was :)


----------



## bexxc

i'm a little tired, but eli is a pretty good night sleeper, so i think i'm getting more sleep than average. i do feel a little disoriented when i first wake up to feed or change him, but that wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## annie00

Yea I agree at first ur like I'm so tired but I adjust fast.. 

Okay I have been crying for a hour now I can't take this!! All she is doing is crying!!she won stop!!!


----------



## annie00

So it's been two hours since her last meal and I fed her again she ate another two ounces so now her scedule is all off! I can't believe this


----------



## bexxc

i'm sorry. it's so hard to take when they're crying and it seems like you can't do anything to help comfort them. eli gets like that sometimes too. :hugs:


----------



## annie00

What do u do? 

I'm at the end of my rope!


----------



## bexxc

eli's pitching a bit of a fit right now. i'm just trying to change his position a lot and try different movements- swinging/bouncing/rocking. eventually we either find a comfy position or he wears himself out. when he's gassy, he tends to prefer more upright positions.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right it's worse at night when we lay down.. 

She is up ATM and in a good mood... 

I threw her off her schedule like a iodit!! :( so mad at myself


----------



## bexxc

don't worry. you'll get back on schedule. no big deal. 

from everything i've read and what the pediatrician told me, crying and fussiness tend to get increasingly worse until about 6-8 weeks of age and then gradually begins to decrease until about 4-6 months. at that point things should stabilize a bit.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow.. So there is no light at the end of the tunnel!! Lovely!!!


----------



## bexxc

you're really close to the point where it should start gradually decreasing soon. i guess that's pretty good.

i'm calling tomorrow to sign up for a baby group! i'm really excited!


----------



## annie00

Oh cool wats a baby group


----------



## bexxc

it's a group of parents that gets together with their kids. all the kids are about the same age. the instructors address issues specific to your child's age and you can get advice and help from the instructors and other parents. i think it will also be a great way to make some friends that have kids that are eli's age. here's the site for the one i want to go to...

https://www.pgusd.org/parents/classes_core.html#age


----------



## annie00

That's so Awsome!! 

I wish they had that around here!!!! 

How much is it??


----------



## bexxc

i'm sure they have something like that near you. it's $120 for 11 sessions.


----------



## annie00

That's not bad at all!!! 
I'm gonna google it now.. 

I'm still leaking btw so crazy!! 

Tonigh is the first night I didn't put a pad on had one on all day and barely anything so I hope I'm done bleeding.... 

Boy I tell u what with this weather change my lower back is killing me!!! 

It's 32 degrees here burrrr


----------



## bexxc

that's great that you're almost done bleeding!

it's been pretty warm here. usually it gets into the 20s in the early mornings, but the lows have been in the high 40s.


----------



## annie00

Yea y'all got the same cold front as us just erore during the week we just got it yesterday horriable rain... 

How is it at night when Morgan works night shift and ur alone at night?


----------



## bexxc

he's only been working days lately, but he goes back on night shifts on the 17th.


----------



## annie00

Oh bummer is he gonna have Xmas off lance gets off the Thursday before Xmas and we leaving to go to moms Thursday night Friday we gotta bring dogs to vet my vet is still by moms.. For there yearly shots heartwarm n rabies and then we driving back Xmas eve night so we will be home for Xmas morning.. 
Then he has off till after New Years.. Even though he doesn't help I'm looking forward for him being home and I can't wait to go to moms so I can have a break :) and show her off my family hasn't seen her :(


----------



## bexxc

i'm not sure what his rotation is that week. if he's working a 4/2, he'll be working on Christmas, but my parents and his will just come down here and have Christmas early. they'll probably stay with me for the evening. i can't remember the last time he had a Christmas off.


----------



## annie00

Awe that really sux!! That must not be fun at all..


----------



## bexxc

healthcare isn't the best field to work in if you want holidays off. we've gotten used to it. we've carved out our own way to celebrate things over the years.


----------



## annie00

Yea well at least y'all get to spend some time together... 

How r u today?


----------



## bexxc

I'm feeling great today! Eli had a great night last night! He went 4 hours between feelings. He's starting to spend a lot more time awake and alert during the day and I think that's helping him sleep a little longer at night. It's been fun to actually do things with him during the day.

How are you guys doing over there?


----------



## annie00

We good.. I been up since 7:30am and I'm not tired at all.. She ate at 10 then 2:30 then 7:30 she is still gassy but she is passing alot too so that is great!! 

She don't sty up during day..


----------



## annie00

Wat kinda things u do with Eli to play with him?


----------



## bexxc

well, he doesn't really play much yet, but i sing to him- i've set up a couple of baby stations on pandora, i read to him, and we take REALLY short little walks around the park across the street from our house. i'm also trying to give him a little tummy time in my lap right now so he can work on his neck muscle control. 

what are you and bentlie doing to keep busy?


----------



## annie00

Awe sounds fun! 

We do Tummie time and she has a glow worm she loves to stare at.. And it sings.. 

But her main thing she loves to swing her swing has a mobile and she watches it


----------



## bexxc

eli loves his mobile too :)

wow...today's the first day i've gotten any major house cleaning done! eli's been asleep in his baby bjorn for over an hour and i've gotten so much accomplished! morgan is going to be so surprised when he gets home!


----------



## annie00

Lol good for u !!! 

I don't understand bentlie ate 7:30 3 oz then at 12:30 she only took 2 and half ounces what is wrong ughh should I be concerned


----------



## bexxc

the cereal probably just fills her up a lot. if she's gaining weight and the doctor's not concerned i wouldn't worry.


----------



## annie00

Yeap ur right.. 

So what u want for Xmas? 

I have no clue what I want r what to get lance..


----------



## bexxc

i have no idea what i want for Christmas. all i've wanted for years is eli :haha: now that i have him i don't know what to wish for.


----------



## annie00

I agree!! Every year for Xmas I would tell lance I want a baby whn he would ask me but I can't say that this yr..

So how u like being a mom??


----------



## bexxc

click for video...

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t405/bexxc/th_IMG_0108.jpg


it's funny. for some reason i don't really feel like a mom. is that weird? or maybe being a mom just doesn't feel like i thought it would. it's wonderful, but for some reason i guess it just still doesn't feel real. i'm beginning to wonder if it ever will! :haha:


----------



## bexxc

^^ you may have to turn the sound on in the bottom right corner of the video. i'm not sure why.


----------



## annie00

Omg that video is so cute!!!!!!! 

Did u add that music are was it playing? 

I don't either I thought a mom would feel different I'm parinoid as hell lol


----------



## bexxc

no...that music was actually playing and he just started wiggling around! :haha:

yeah- the new mom thing is a little tough because you just don't know what normal is. you have nothing to compare it too. even if you've been around babies a lot before, it's a whole different story when it's your baby!


----------



## bexxc

...but at the same time, it all feels very normal...like this is just how it's supposed to be.


----------



## annie00

Does Eli like a bath? 

I wasn't scared to bathe bentlie untill the day of her baptism I was rinsing her off and I was using a cup and she hit the cup and it went in her mouth n she started choking I panicked !!! I scooped her up flipped her over and patted her back she was okay but still scared me.. 

Now I only drizzle water with a rag... Now I'm scared to choke her again..


----------



## annie00

Awe shy!!!! Bentlie isn't that alert yet lol.. Hmm weird!


----------



## bexxc

we haven't given him a real bath yet- just a sponge bath. we're actually going to give him his first real bath tonight since all the dried blood is now completely gone from his bellybutton. he doesn't particularly like the sponge bath, but before the bath i put his feet under the running water and he seems to like that a lot. i wouldn't worry too much about what happened with bentlie's bath. it was just a little accident and everything's fine. :hugs: it happens.


----------



## annie00

Yea I know things happen but it's still in back of my head.. 
It's also hard to get that low for her bath bc I have the tub in the guest bathe room ..


----------



## annie00

When r u going back to work?? 

Who gonna baby sit?


----------



## bexxc

we've been putting eli's bathtub on the kitchen counter- no bending over required. when we're done we just dry it out and put it back in his closet. 

i'm not going back to work until april :) i'm taking a family medical leave of absence. i don't get paid, but i'll be able to keep my benefits. i'm researching daycares right now based on my coworkers' reviews and i'll start calling them in the new year to check availability. my parents said they'll help us out from time to time when we really need it. i have mixed feelings about putting him in daycare. i don't really want anyone else taking care of him, but it will be really good socialization for him to be around other kids.


----------



## annie00

My thing is I don't wanna miss anything kwim.. First crawl walk word etc etc .. 

Bentlie is raising her chest now and holds her head up very well and for long periods


----------



## bexxc

Yeah. I don't want to miss things either, but there's not much I can do about it. Gotta bring home the bacon! Lol

Eli's bath went ok last night. He wasn't a big fan of getting all wet, but we got it done pretty quickly.

I'm bringing Eli with me on a little outing today to meet some of my coworkers for lunch. I've got his diaper bag all packed up for feeds and changes. Hopefully I've got everything I need. What are you two up to today?


----------



## annie00

Just hanging out nothing really.. All my chores r done i did them yesterday!! 

Bringing them out isnt hard make sure u have bottle water forumla burp clothes extra clothes socks n blanket Incase he throws up and a notepad if h right down the times he eats I write it down lol!! :)


----------



## bexxc

Yep- got all that! I'm also going to have to stop at the grocery store on the way home. Hope he doesn't fuss too much!


----------



## annie00

no girl he will be fine.. dont forget the pacifier so if he does get fussy u can use thqt to hold him over till u get home...


----------



## annie00

Watch this!!! 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/F6C7EF41-30FC-4ECA-ABE4-2910B3D4C91C-762-000000C92DADDFCD.mp4


----------



## annie00

If that link doesn't work try this one..

https://i1114.photobucket.com/album...CA-ABE4-2910B3D4C91C-762-000000C92DADDFCD.mp4


----------



## bexxc

aw! that's awesome! :)

our outing went pretty well today. i was glad i brought that second outfit. eli had an epic poo while i was at work! at least my coworkers got to see him in his cute little overalls before he pooed all over them! he was soooo good today. he only cried when he woke up and needed a bottle and then again for a second once he had that poop. he was a perfect little man and everyone just loved him!

eli's been holding his head up for longer and longer periods of time and he's starting to look around and notice things around him. it's so fun to watch how interested he'll be in something. or i'll lay him on his back and he'll just stare at me and make little faces. he's just so precious. i think i love him more every day!

morgan is off for the next three days before he starts his night shifts agairgen. we're going to take eli to target to find him some cute Christmas outfits.


----------



## annie00

Can h believe she rolled over 4 times at 6 weeks old its crazy!! She is so strong!!! 

Bentlie had a blow out poop the other day all on my moms shirt lmao!! To funny!!! 

We going bring bentlie to see Santa tomorrow n finish Xmas shopping be a long night tomorrow..


----------



## annie00

How r u today? 
Ur very quite?


----------



## bexxc

I had to go to work this morning to fill out Eli's insurance paperwork. It was the first time Morgan was alone with him. It was only about 45 minutes and they did great!

Eli can roll over if he's on a soft enough surface like our sofa, but if I put him on a harder surface like the floor he can't do it.

We are on our way to target right now to pick up a few things. Hope Eli doesn't fuss too much in the store!


----------



## annie00

Awe I wish lance was brave enough to stay that long with bentlie he is nervous...

Have fun I'm waiting on lance to get done then we going to the mall to finish Xmas shopping n eat..


----------



## bexxc

Wow- not even for just an hour? What's he afraid of? Lol


----------



## annie00

Longest he watched her for was 15 mins I ran to dollar store and that was it lmao! He said he doesn't know what to do and since she is so small..

Okay so I really think she has colic every night at around 8 she starts grunting and omg so uncomfortable!!!

We tried to go to town to finish Xmas shopping it was so hard she wasn't happy and she was due to eat again at 8 and since she wasn't feeling good she didn't eat until 10:40.. From 3:40 till 10:40 wow poor baby and then she only ate 2 oz.. I'm getting really discouraged!!


----------



## bexxc

Wow- I'm sorry! I can't believe that's all she's eating. Eli eats like nobody ever feeds him. Most of the time the 2 oz we start with isn't enough and we have to give him more. He never goes more tha 3 1/2 hours between feedings!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy.

Do u think I should call the dr r let it go I mean at least she is keeping it down thank goodness!!!!! 

That's a plus.. She will prolly wake up in bout hour to eat I hope she still squirming and grunting I don't wish gas r colic on anyone it's so hard


----------



## bexxc

One of my friends had a colicky baby. It was just awful. We all tried to take turns helping her and giving her breaks because her son would cry for hours on end. I really hope this is just a phase and she outgrows it quickly.


----------



## annie00

I sure hope so to bc I'm getting frustrated and angry! I kneo it's not her fault but still damn.. 
Can't wait for Thursday


----------



## bexxc

I'm sorry it's so frustrating :(

When is your postpartum checkup?


----------



## annie00

Monday.. I have to get a pap and then released


----------



## annie00

How r y'all?? 
Bentlie I having a rough time poor baby is in so much pain!!! 

Here is bentlie with Santa napping


----------



## bexxc

for some reason i can't see the pic on this thread, but i saw it in the oct/nov babies. so stinkin cute. we're going to see santa on friday :)


----------



## annie00

Awe shy can't wait to see pics!! 

Thanks 

How r u n Eli


----------



## bexxc

We are doing pretty well- getting the hang of things and learning his cries so I think he's crying less and he's typically sleeping 3 or more hours at a time now. 

How's bentlie feeling today?


----------



## annie00

That's wonderful she isn't sleeping much poor baby got gas colic so bad she is misserable


----------



## bexxc

Poor baby. Did you mention it to her doc? Did he give you any ideas on how to comfort her? Have you tried googling any solutions?


----------



## annie00

Yea I hve tried everything girl!! 

I'm only sleeping 4-5 hrs a night omg when is this going to end??


----------



## bexxc

Yikes. At least I'm getting about six hours of sleep. I think colic usually resolves around three or four months.


----------



## annie00

Omg there is no light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## bexxc

I know it's really hard right now, but you'll get through it. You've got to get lance on board with helping you though. You need to have breaks and she's his responsibility too.


----------



## annie00

Yea I know.. Last night I left her with her aunt for about 7 hrs we had to go to New Orleans to look at a race truck and just me n lance went and we had a heart to heart.. 

He is tryin to help but he doesn't know what to do he is so scared to choke her r drop her he said when she starts sitting up he will feel better we shall see.. 

I can't wait for Thursday we goin to moms n she said she is going to take night shifts yay I can catch up on much needed sleep


----------



## bexxc

Wow! I'd love a little break from nights!


----------



## annie00

I know I can't wait!!! I'm counting down the days.. Tomorrow I'm going to start washing clothes n packing so we can load everything tomorrow night it's a 4 hour trip so it's going to be crazy with the baby..


----------



## bexxc

She'll be fine. If she's anything like Eli, she'll get in the car seat and pass out for most of the drive.


----------



## bexxc

Just posted a bunch of pics in my journal.

Hope and Jumik... You guys still around?


----------



## annie00

I know.. I haven't heard from then in a while.. 

Maybe jumik had her baby??


----------



## bexxc

Holy moly I'm so tired today! I tried to get Eli to go down so I could take a nap, but he just wouldn't. Maybe we'll be able to go to bed early.


----------



## annie00

So I ended up calling bentlies dr bc when she was eating she would suck and then scream and so on.. So they think its gas cramps etc and they switched her from rice cereal to oatmeal cereal.. It's supposedly easier to digest .. They said if she still really fussy can't sleep tomorrow they wanna see her.. Ugh sweetie it's never ending.. I so wish everything would mellow out and chill out around here.. I need sleep bentlie needs sleep ... Im preying it stops...

Just wish I would have a normal everyday life


----------



## annie00

Mm join the club lol. She is only napping for bout hour at a time it's crazy.. 
She is so uncomfy 

Try rocking her


----------



## annie00

Him not her sorry


----------



## bexxc

Oh he'll sleep just fine- for hours and hours at a time, but he doesn't want to be put down during the day. He wants to be in my arms or the baby Bjorn so I can't sleep when he does. Thank goodness he will lay down at night.


----------



## annie00

It lucky he will sleep


----------



## bexxc

Yeah. Sometimes I have to bounce him on the exercise ball but he will go to sleep


----------



## annie00

She ate at 8 last night n slept till 3 and ate again so hey that was nice


----------



## bexxc

Yay! Progress!


----------



## annie00

Yea progress but I'm waitin on dr to get back with me I wanna take her off the cereal bc it's causing way to much cramps and gas she is so misserable ... But I'm scared she is goin to start threwing up again


----------



## bexxc

chances are her digestive system has had time to develop and she should be fine.

we had a really rough night last night. eli cried and cried and didn't go to bed until 1 am. i bounced him on the exercise ball until my back hurt...and then some. he soaked through two diapers- so we ended up going through three sleep n plays and a sleep sack last night. i hope tonight is better.


----------



## annie00

U have good days n bad days but I hope tonight is better for u.. 

So u don't think she will throw up?


----------



## annie00

Well the dr wants to keep her on oatmeal for three four days to see of it helps things.. 

Apparidntly it takes that long for rice to get out her system..


----------



## bexxc

I'm so excited. We're having eli baptized on the 28th. And it's going to be the same priest who baptized me. He's been retired for a long time but he just happens to be the substitute for our church's priest who is out of town


----------



## annie00

Oh wow!!! That is Awsome!!!!!!!! 
How cool!!

We r about hour n half from my moms .. 

Bentlie is due to eat at 11 so it's going to be pushing it close but she gonna have to wait till we get there...

How r y'all

Y'all going anywheres for Xmas?


----------



## bexxc

Both of our families are coming here for Christmas. My mom's going to cook dinner here. Well lunch. Morgan has to work a night shift.


----------



## annie00

Sounds very nice... 

I'm so upset i let mom take the night shift and she put bentlie on her stomach to sleep bc she had colic!!!! I blew up I'm so upset!! 
Even though bentlie can hold her head and move it it still made me mad


----------



## bexxc

Omg I would FREAK OUT!


----------



## annie00

I did !!! I told her she better NOT do it again... I'm thinking about letting bentlie not sleep with her tonight I don't trust her now!!


----------



## bexxc

How did she respond? I can't believe there's anyone left in the world who doesn't know that increases SIDS risk!


----------



## Jumik

Hi. J'lenn Nevaeh was born on Wednesday 19th December at 1:08 p.m. via emergency c-setion. She weighed 5lbs 15.9oz and was 53 cm long.

I had my clinic day on my due date (18th). I was contracting since the day b4 but not regularly and not strong. At the clinic they found my pressure to be high so they admitted me to the hospital right away for monitoring and said they would induce me on Thursday 20th. While there, contractions intensified on its own to 3 min apart on Wednesday 19th and even though baby was very low and cervix was extremely short I was not dilating beyond 1cm and J'lenn was under fetal distress. I was prepped for surgery in a hurry and off to the theater I was carted away. The results of the section said that her umbilical cord was thin and amniotic fluid very thick. I spent the minimum three days in the hospital and we were released yesterday (22nd Dec). Just in time for Christmas...YAYYYY!!!Now I have my precious fighter girl home with me.


----------



## bexxc

I'm so happy for you, Jumik! Congratulations!!! How are you feeling? Do we get to see a pic of your precious little Christmas present?


----------



## annie00

Yay!!!!!! I'm so excited!! I can't wait to see a pic!!!! How r u feeling?? Bex how r u?? 

We r okay.. I'm ready to go home it's crazy over here we have to stay in camper bc my sister is preggo and living with my mom in my old room worse part is she is 30 wow! Anyways lance started threwing up today all in my truck he has the flu and bentli just had a watery poop hope its not a bug


----------



## bexxc

we're doing pretty well over here. just trying to get everything ready for Christmas. i'm doing my last minute baking and gift wrapping today. my brother is visiting from amsterdam and morgan's sister is coming up right after Christmas, so we scheduled eli's baptisme for the 28th...i think i told you that already. i have my pp checkup on the 27th. i've started working on eli's baby book, but it's really slow going! there's so much to do!!!!

i'm sorry lance isn't feeling well :( hope you don't catch it too!


----------



## annie00

I just woke up I fell asleep sitting on the sofa with bentlie I don't feel good and I'm really worried bentlie will catch whatever we have!!


----------



## Jumik

We're fine. My husband is in love. He just stares at her and talks to her and tells her how pretty she is. I am staying by my mother for 2 weeks. I get my stitches taken out on Friday. I am definitely still saw and hate not being able to have a proper bath just yet. I tried to upload a pic but it's too big so I'm waiting for my husband to re-size it. Should be up before the end of the day (at least here).


----------



## bexxc

glad you guys are doing well. hope your recovery is really speedy and you're feeling back to your normal self in no time!



i just posted a bunch of pics on p.20 of my journal if any of you ladies are interested.


----------



## annie00

I'm glad ur doing well jumik.. 

We r on our way back home and omg I'm so sck!! Diaherre and threwing up... It's crazy!!! 

And I have fever 101.8


----------



## bexxc

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## annie00

Thank u.. All I can do is cry bc i don't feel good :(


----------



## Jumik

Thanks guys. Hope u feel better soon Annie.
As promised here she is. This was taken in the hospital.


----------



## bexxc

look at those big eyes!!! they're beautiful!


----------



## Jumik

Thanks Bexx. She was 2 days old there. I love her to bits.


----------



## Jumik

Just took a peek at your pics. He has such comic expressions. He's too cute!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy jumik she Is precious!!! 

So bentlie must be going threw a growth sprout she ate 5 oz with oatmeal and then another ounce bc she was still fussy .. 

Then she slept from 10pm till 4 and she is still sleeping now.. So I hope she is growing...

I'm feeling alot better!!! 

I woke up this morning and there was blood everywhere!!!!! Wtf?? 
I had a little egg ball in my panties I hope I didn't miscarriage?? Wow!! I felt it it wasn't stretchy it was weird... So I'm wondering if this is my period now..
Merry christmas!!! 

How was Santa?


----------



## annie00

Has anyone heard from hope?


----------



## annie00

Bex u got to download hidden objects with friends


----------



## bexxc

I haven't heard a thing :( I hope she's ok.

I have my pp checkup tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jumik

Nope. No sign of hope!

I get my stitches taken out tomorrow. So excited.


----------



## annie00

Yay girls.. 

Wat did Santa bring y'all?


----------



## annie00

Just thought I would share this pic of bentlie with her new christmas present her bumbo seat 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/B428CC43-232A-4272-BA0E-A7697A38464C-1943-00000239A15B8A78.jpg


----------



## annie00

Click to play.. 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/3E099ED8-F993-45F0-AC69-3CB41CB4308C-1943-00000239B8F8BFAF.mp4


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/album...0-AC69-3CB41CB4308C-1943-00000239B8F8BFAF.mp4
Click sorry the above one isn't working


----------



## annie00

Ugh so ticked off I just got a supeone jury duty!! Lovely!!


----------



## bexxc

:( i'm sorry. that happened when i was pregnant- luckily they took one look and excused me.

i've been super busy trying to take down Christmas.

lots of pics of eli's first Christmas and his baptism on p. 23/24 of my journal.


----------



## bexxc

the video is so cute!!! i wish eli would let me put him down like that!!! i'm jealous.


----------



## annie00

Lol.. She is so precious.. 

How was the baptism? 
I'm not taking my Xmas stuff down till after the first... 

Bentlie just threw up.. 
She is starting to throw up more n more wtf thought we was pass this... :(


----------



## bexxc

The baptism was great. Our church was kind enough to do a private baptism since we weren't all available for Sunday service.

I'm sorry bentlie is throwing up again. Has it just been today?

Are you feeling better?


----------



## annie00

Wow that is wonderful how sweet of the church!!! 

Ur pictures r so precious!!!!!! 

No it wasn't just today it was 3 times in the last 4 days... 
After she threw up she ate 2 more ounces .. It just breaks my heart when she threws up bc it comes out her nose and she panics bc she can't breathe... 

I'm still fighting a runny nose.. 

How r u feeling?


----------



## annie00

How I Eli doing with bathes?


----------



## bexxc

He LOVES baths! He makes the funniest faces. I let the warm water from the faucet run over him as I fill up the tub and he always looks so surprised and happy. But he HATES being taken out. No matter how high I put the heat up, he shrieks and cries and wails the second I lift him out.

How's bentlie doing with her baths?


----------



## annie00

She wasn't doing great she would cry the whole time untill I found a trick I put a rag over her and since its warm it feels good on her belly... 

And oh yeah she screams bloody murder when I take her out and then when I wrap her with her towel she stops and is fine... 

So Eli doesn't have colic yet?


----------



## bexxc

No- he fusses some, but it's not nearly to the level of colic. He just wants to be held ALL THE TIME. He cries like crazy when I put him down. I was so excited... He let me put him down for ten whole minutes today and I got to take a shower.


----------



## annie00

Wow girl!! What are u going to do when u go back to work?? 

Where does he sleep? 

For the past two nights she been sleeping In her swing.. And I sleep on sofa it's better that way bc she sleeps better and I can to bc she isn't in bed with me..


----------



## bexxc

He sleeps in the pack n play napper but I have to hold him til he falls asleep and then put him down. He'll be almost 5 mos when I go back to work. I sure hope he's grown out of it by then!


----------



## annie00

Yea I really hope he out grows it to.. 
He really screams when u put him down? 
Like he doesn't wanna play are stretch are anything? Doesn't ur arms get tired.. U poor thing u!!! 
So he doesn't sleep with u at night? In ur arms?


----------



## bexxc

He will lay on the activity mat or sit in his bouncer for 5-10 minutes, but then he starts crying. He doesn't sleep in my arms at night. For some reason he doesn't seem to mind the napper for nighttime.

During the day I wear him in either the Bjorn or the Moby and he's perfectly happy. I try to put him down for a little while after he's slept, eaten, and been changed so he gets used to it.

I just weighed myself. I've lost 32 lbs., but I gained 60 during my pregnancy, so I've still got quite a bit to go. I'd like to lose an additional 25 on top of that. What a long road this is going to be!


----------



## annie00

That's wonderful that u lost that much I lost 30 lbs too.. 

I still got 30 to go... 

Happy New Years wat y'all doing ? 
We have few friends over popping fireworks n drinking I'm not drinking had one beer


----------



## bexxc

Happy new year! Hope you had a fun night. We didn't do much. Morgan was working so we just hung out here-Just Eli and me.


----------



## annie00

It was okay.. All I been doing is coughing my ass off all day.. Ughh it's this stupid weather one day it's hot next it's freezing !!!

I caught up on my sleep today everytime bentlie would fall asleep I slept yay!! 

How r u?


----------



## annie00

I just put 0-3 month onsies on her and it fit!! Kinda lose but perfect!!!! 

I don't have no Onseies that long sleeve with Mitten cuffs in that size so I'm gonna o buy buy some for sleep .. Since she don't like to be swaddled


----------



## bexxc

eli just started wearing 0 to 3 months too. He hates being swaddled. He struggles and grunts and then starts crying. I just let him keep his hands free. He's not too bad about scratching himself. Every now and then he gets his face but not very often.


----------



## annie00

Wow ours kids r lot alike lol!! 
She scratches herself when she gets cramps gas pain .. 
She has her two month appt I think next week I need to look.. Then im gonna go get her ears pierced


----------



## annie00

Wat size diapers he wears?


----------



## bexxc

He's still able to wear newborn diapers, but I think he'll be out of them any day now. They're getting a little snug


----------



## annie00

Yea bentlie too.. How u know they getting snug?


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/97CE61D1-B106-46EF-AFFC-7BB3E34FB41B-1633-0000013A73B08740.jpgdeath grip on paci


----------



## annie00

Any good toys that u recommend??


----------



## bexxc

Oh she's so sweet!

Right now Eli seems to like things that make noise- squeak/ crinkle/ rattle. He's not really reaching for things with purpose yet, so it's really me playing and him watching. I try to move the toys around so he can practice tracking them. Babies this age respond best to black and white patterns, so you might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## annie00

She will only follow her glow work nothing eles??


----------



## annie00

Okay so I just went threw her 0-3 months clothes she has no jeans just sweat pants.. Where is a good place to buy really cute clothes? I have looked at Walmart n target but nothing caught my eye


----------



## bexxc

Maybe baby gap? Kohls? I've gotten so much clothing as gifts that I really haven't had to buy anything.


----------



## annie00

I know same here really but I just want some jeans bc it matches everything kwim


----------



## annie00

I'm going bring bentlie in to dr today I hear mucus in her chest last three days


----------



## bexxc

Aw... I hope she's okay!

Has she started smiling yet? Eli has been smiling for well over a week- or maybe even two now- and he's doing it more and more. He has the brightest smile! His whole face lights up!


----------



## bexxc

My brother bought Eli some jeans from his company in Amsterdam. They are so adorable!


----------



## bexxc

just posted a pic and two videos in my journal


----------



## annie00

Yea she started smiling but it's hard to make her smile...

Mi going check out ur pics


----------



## bexxc

Eli's definitely got to be in the right mood to get smiling and he's more likely to be smiley in the morning.


----------



## annie00

She does Coo alot though!!

She weighs 9lb 2 ounces yay!!! Waiting on dr now!


----------



## annie00

She has a cold and all they can do is give over the counter salin drops :(


----------



## bexxc

Oh I'm sorry she's not feeling well!

I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but I weighed Eli using wii fit on Monday and he was 10 lbs 14 oz! He's probably up to 11 lbs by now!


----------



## annie00

She has a cold and all they can do is give over the counter salin drops :(


----------



## annie00

Omg he is way bigger than her!!! Wow!!!! 

Sorry for double post!!! 

I don't know how she got sick I'm so upset


----------



## bexxc

There are lots of ways babies get exposed to germs. Don't worry too much about it. It happens.


----------



## annie00

Yea .. I know.. 
Do u think it will turn into something worse?? 


Just wondering if y'all dtd yet?


----------



## annie00

Let me ask ur opinion on something.. 

I'm thinking abou taking bentlie off the cereal bc poor baby is cramping and gas.. She is misserable.. Although when I switched her to oatmeal it went Awsome Except last two days its like its starting all over again.. 
My concern is I'm not going to be able to fill her up... What do u think?


----------



## bexxc

I would talk to your ped about it. You may just have to feed her more often if you take her off it. You'll have to see if she'll be able to hold down just formula though.

I doubt her cold will turn into anything worse. I'm sure she'll be just fine. Kids get sick all the time.


----------



## annie00

Yea think ur right.. 
This child omg hates me to suck out her nose!!!!!! 

How long is this going to last?


----------



## annie00

How often do e eat??


----------



## bexxc

No- the doc said not to dtd until after 6 weeks. 

I don't think babies/ young kids like having their faces messed with at all. I'm pretty sure even most toddlers hate having their noses blown so it's going to be awhile.

Eli eats 4 ounces every 3-4 hours- nighttime included.


----------



## annie00

Wow .. He is a big eater!! How is the breast feeding going? 

Bentlie eats 4 ounces every 5 hours


----------



## annie00

Hasn't it been 6 weeks??


----------



## bexxc

I had to give up breast-feeding in about two weeks. My milk never came in. I was disappointed but I'm over it now.

Eli will be six weeks tomorrow.


----------



## annie00

Awe bless ur heart.. And thn here was me I was producing loads and chose not to breast fed.. 
What formula is he on?


----------



## bexxc

He's eating enfamil newborn. How about bentlie?


----------



## annie00

She is on nutrigeman it's 35 dollars a can!!!!!!


----------



## bexxc

Wow! That's really expensive!


----------



## annie00

Yea thank god for wic !!! 

It gets me 12 cans a month and so for it has lasted her!!! When she gets older ill have to buy more but thts okay.. She goes threw a can every three days r so... 

She just threw up every where!!! Shy baby


----------



## annie00

Does Eli ever threw up like the whole bottle?


----------



## bexxc

He's only throwing up his hole feeding ones. And it was because he was pushing really hard to poo LOL! He hardly even spits up at all.


----------



## annie00

Wow ur lucky!!!
I have to admit its looking like she has out grown this throwing up crap.. She usually spits up a drop when u burp her the last time.. 

Ur very lucky to have Morgan there to help.. 
Lance works 7 days a week 12 hours a day so I'm all alone !!


----------



## bexxc

Thank goodness she's doing better with feeding!

I love the nights when Morgan is here to help. He's been working so many night shifts lately that I hardly see him and it's like being a
single mom. It's been really hard. I'm so thankful he's back to mostly days until February.


----------



## annie00

U anit gonna tell me how hard it is.. I am pretty much a single mom... Lance only holds her for about 5 mins and that's it... 
My mom n daddy is coming tomorrow bc daddy got laid off his job and they coming over here to try to find work so they gonna stay here untill they go back home and get there camper once he gets hired on somewhere so I'm gonna have lots of help and I'm gonna be able to sleep a whole night!!!! Yay!!!!!!! Can't wait!! And plus I miss them alot!! Oh btw my sister moved out and back with her baby daddy today!!! So glad she is gone I got my room back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

So how r things going?


----------



## annie00

Bex is everything okay?


----------



## bexxc

Yeah- just busy. Today was mil's birthday and we took her out to lunch, went shopping with our Christmas gift cards, and went to visit my parents. Eli is exhausted. He's been asleep for quite awhile. Hope he doesn't sleep poorly tonight because of the extra naps. How are you guys?


----------



## annie00

We r good.. Mom n dad finally made it.. Still looking for a job I hope dad finds one soon.. 

Mom is helping alot but she is running herself ragged.. She thinks she has to take care of bentlie all the time.. She is napping now.. N bentlie is falling asleep now to.. 

Did u have fun?


----------



## bexxc

Yeah we had a pretty good time. We are also going out on Saturday and then I'm getting my haircut on Monday finally! I haven't had a haircut since- gosh I don't know a month before the baby was born. Then I have a dentist appointment on the 16th and a play date with Eli's friend Warner and then on the 17th we have his pediatricians appointment.

I hope your dad is able to find a job soon.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow u got a busy busy week!!!!!! Wow!!!!! 

Bentlie has her 2 month check up Monday and shots too!!


----------



## annie00

I'm at the dr bc my vein is swollen like hell where my iv was 2 months ago. Remember me saying my arm hurts where they stuck me at.. Well I'm getting worried bc it's getting worse and hurting more ... I wanna make sure it's not a blood clot.. 
Mom n dad r talking about going home today I'm praying they don't.. :( 

I'm at my family dr not my OB..


----------



## annie00

Well the dr said I have tendentious hmm weird


----------



## bexxc

Oh no! What is the treatment plan for your arm? What did your parents decide?

Eli was so tired after our busy day yesterday he slept for 8 hours!!!!


----------



## annie00

Dr just told me to wear a brace for 12 hrs a day to let it heal... 

Mom n dad r still here waitin for all the rain to stop so the company could get back to work an maybe call him..

Awe shy baby that's Awsome though!!! 

I had a rough night last night bentlie grunted all night :( hope tonight is better..


----------



## annie00

Well just got back from getting bentlies shots poor baby...it was so sad but she had to have them... 
She screamed and screamed!!! 
She weighs 9lbs 10ounces yay!! 

How is Eli? When does he go?


----------



## annie00

Here r some pics 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/474BCF90-B5EF-4165-AE3D-55D9F4F41881-653-0000005B07F9C525.jpg

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/AE6C2759-43F9-4468-9B78-BC2B214FC86C-653-0000005B0E54C35C.jpg
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/C2E97C97-A132-46CD-839D-18C49358A30F-653-0000005B1F00888A.jpg


----------



## bexxc

aw! she's so sweet!!! i'm sorry her appointment was so hard :(

eli goes a week from tomorrow. i think he weighs close to 12 lbs by now. i'll weigh him tomorrow to get a more accurate weight. i'm pretty curious. he eats soooo much and he's sleeping pretty well at night- usually five hours when we first put him down and then another hour or two after i feed him. 

did you stop giving bentlie cereal, or did you stay with it?


----------



## annie00

Wow he is big.. 

I ended up stayin with the cereal bc I wouldn't be able to feel her up if I took her off... 

Bentlie slept 7 hours last night !!!!


----------



## bexxc

Wow! That's great! You must feel fabulous!

I'm going to talk to Eli's pedi on Thursday bc I'm worried that I'm over feeding him. It seems like he's alway hungry! He's eating about 32 oz of formula a day! 

I'm exhausted today! We went to the bank and grocery store today and then came home and cleaned. Hope Morgan gets home soon! I need a nap!


----------



## annie00

It's almost impossible to over feed a baby.. If there hungry they will let u know... :) keep it up ur doing perfect!! 

When lance gets home my day just starts lol..


----------



## annie00

Bentlie is eating about 20 ounces a day..


----------



## bexxc

No nap for me today. Morgan seems to be having a hard time adjusting to all this. How's lance doing?


----------



## annie00

Lance doesn't help much he doesn't hold her unless I fuss him about it.. Says he is scared to hurt her...

Okay so I'm worried... 

She ate at 5;45 4 ounces her hole bottle... All then she was about to eat her arm off so I said she is hungry well at 9:45 I gave in and fed her she only at 2 half ounces.. Usually she goes every 5 hours between feedings... 
Should I call pedi r just wait n see? I would hate for her to start losen weight after everything we been threw?


----------



## annie00

Had a rough night last night bentlie grunted all night long and still grunting she can't get comfy.. Poor thing


----------



## bexxc

Eli has nights like that sometimes too. He doesn't really like sleeping on his back, so I think it's hard for him to get comfy sometimes. 

I'm sorry you're worried about her eating. Just remember that the cereal is adding plenty of extra calories to her food.


----------



## annie00

Yea ur right.. 

Does Eli have gas problems?


----------



## bexxc

He gets every now and then, but it isn't anything that bothers him too much. It only makes him fuss a little.


----------



## annie00

Bex go read what i posted at 3am this morning on other thread


----------



## bexxc

Omg! I'm so sorry bentlie fell out of her swing! How scary! I often put Eli in his bouncer without the "seatbelt" fastened because it seems to bother him. Guess I should stop doing that!


----------



## annie00

Girl it was horriable!!!!!!!! 
U should start doing the seat belt... 

I hope she is ok she is acting normal and all... I feel so bad?!!


----------



## bexxc

I'm sure she's fine. Morgan bashed Eli in the head pretty hard with his rain stick a couple days ago. I was terrified that he had a concussion but he's okay.


----------



## annie00

Oh wow .. How did that happen??


----------



## bexxc

He was just trying to flip it over so it would make noise and it slipped out of his hand. You should've heard Eli wailing. Morgan felt so bad. It didn't end up even bruising or getting a bump or anything, but it was a little scary for all three of us.


----------



## annie00

I bet it was very scary!!!!! 

Bless y'all's heart!!! 

How r u?


----------



## bexxc

Wow! I'm so sorry bentlie is still vomiting! Poor thing!

I weighed Eli this morning. He's 11 lbs, 14.5 oz! My little moose! Lol! His growth rate is nearly right on the 50th percentile! :) 

The little doof hit himself in the eye today with a rattle and had a mini meltdown! Silly kiddo! He got over it pretty quickly though!


----------



## annie00

Awe shy.. He holds rattles? Bentlie doesn't?


----------



## bexxc

He can't pick them up himself, but if I put them in his hands he'll hold on to them.


----------



## annie00

Wow I never tried .. Lol she loves pulling my hair.. 

I know this is a huge no no but I have bentlie on the floor in the living room on her belly she is out... I'm right her by her.. It helps her pass gas..


----------



## bexxc

As long as you're there to watch her really closely so she doesn't go face down and smother herself, I think it's okay. Just don't leave her like that for too long. It helps her pass gas because it puts pressure on her tummy and intestines, but it also puts pressure on her lungs and makes it more difficult for her to breathe.


----------



## annie00

Good to know... Ty..

How r things??

I have had a horriable day!!! Bentlie has a dr appt tomorrow bc I think she is having sezuires !! She does the startle reflex all day long when nothing is on and it's quite... So sezuires n port wine stains r hand n hand but usually when on there face.. So we talked about going to neurologist when she was a newborn but he said let's see what happens so he wants to see her tomorrow to see if he thinks that what it is... 
On top of that all I can do is cry!!! I'm so tired I don't want to let her get out my sight for a second!! 
Lance isn't helping!! I called mom crying bc I have noone here to help r lean on.. I don't know how much more I can take!! 
And she is throwing up clear crap grunts all the time and steadily hurting bc of gas!! Tomorrow that dr is going to get a ear full!!! I have had it something has got to give!!!


----------



## bexxc

Oh no! I'm so sorry! I'm glad you can get in so soon. How scary about the seizures! Are the ones that happen with port wine stains dangerous? How long has it been happening?

Do you think the clear stuff she's been throwing up could be from swallowing too much saliva? 

Oh goodness- I'm so worried for you. Will pray that everything with bentlie is okay.


----------



## annie00

Ty u so much!! I just keep asking god why me i didn't do anything to deserve this.. I think clear fluid is reflux.. 

She has started doing it more n more last two days like when I change her r play on the floor with her... 
I'm not sure about anything eles


----------



## bexxc

Eli does it when I change him ou if I put him down too fast. It's normal during changing because babies feel like the clothing is holding them and when it's taken away they feel unsupported.


----------



## bexxc

Does bentlie love mirrors? Eli can't get enough of them. He looks back and forth from the real me to the mirror me and smiles and yells. It's so funny!


----------



## annie00

Lol.. That's to cute!! She like me talking to her lol!!! She is spoiled rotten!!! 

Mom thinks I might have postpartum depression?? Wtf?? 

Does he do it if he is laying on his back let's saying cooing and smiling?


----------



## bexxc

Yeah- it only happens when he's on his back and it's really just when I take off his clothes or diaper or when I've put him down and I first take my hands away.


----------



## annie00

That just what she is doing but she also does it the hole time while she is playing .. :/..

This kid slept from 6-6 I'm worried she isn't eating enough.. I'm gonna talk to dr today...


----------



## annie00

Well he doesn't think it's neurology related.. He watched the video and said that helped alot!!! But he said to watch for her doing it over n over n over again.., and if she is spaced out look in her eyes which she doesn't... 

But he did refered me to a GI spreciasist bc of the throwing up and etc etc etc.. So I hope to get answers there..


----------



## annie00

I can't believe he drools that much!!


----------

